# June 2006 Mamas- New Year! New thread! Let the chat begin!!!



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Here we are and Happy New Year!

This is an ongoing chat of woman who had babies due in June 2006. So if you baby was born around that time or due around that time like mine come and join the fun!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Happy New Year from me, too! and happy 28th birthday TO me...









Dan is taking his parents to the airport now. It was a nice visit... 48 hours is perfect -- especially when they stay with MY parents. I love my ILs, but my MIL can be a fatiguing person to be around. She is very nervous... worries a lot about what she says... not necessarily a bad thing, but I often feel "on display" and not like I can just let my hair down and be my imperfect, brassy self.

Nevie is asleep. The house is quiet (except for the dishwasher... HOORAY! for having a dishwasher again!), and I kind of don't know what to do with myself. I suppose I could work on my application essays. Yeah... that would ease my mind a bit to spend 20 minutes on them. But first? Coffee!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Is Dan allowed to drive so soon?? I am glad I am not the only holiday bday though! Happy bday to you!

What do the essays have to say? I remember Bob doing those now but it was about 14 years ago....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!















:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

You started just as I was working on a post. Hit to post it and then went and checked my email.







Talk to you all soon...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Happy Birthday!!!!!!















:

















:


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Megan!

Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Is Dan allowed to drive so soon?? I am glad I am not the only holiday bday though! Happy bday to you!

What do the essays have to say? I remember Bob doing those now but it was about 14 years ago....

Yeah, Dan wasn't put on any kind of activity restrictions. The calcium blockers will make him tired for a while, but it's not like codiene or anything.

The essays are different for each school. Washinton (UW) wanted a three-page personal statement about my goals, motivation, experience, preparation for a career working with different types of people, and the challenges I see for the field of PT. Eastern Washington just wants a one-page, handwritten autobiographical "sketch." Blargh! Univ. of Puget Sound has three short-answer essays: 1) How a PT works with [fill in the blank other medical/institutional professional -- I chose orthopedic surgeon], 2) two personal strengths and one weakness for this field, and 3) how my background has prepared me to care for patients from various socioeconomic/cultural backgrounds. Hooray for the Air Force! It's a great life-experience-essay helper.

Thanks for the birthday greetings! I'm about ready to open up my present to myself: a bottle of Walla Walla Vinters Washington Cuvee... a bordeaux red blend that is PHENOMENAL. And... it'll help me write, right?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy New Year! Happy Birthday, Megan! And Happy Anniversary, Self! Yay!










Have we already talked about resolutions? I have a bunch that involve more organization, more writing, more financial moves, and better saving.

You?







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Happy New Year! Happy Birthday, Megan! And Happy Anniversary, Self! Yay!










Have we already talked about resolutions? I have a bunch that involve more organization, more writing, more financial moves, and better saving.

You?







:

Happy Anniversary!


















I hope to do weller in school this coming year!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy New Year, sweet mamas and sweet babies!









Here's to a happy, healthy, wonderful 2007!

oh my stars! they'll all be walking, running, crazy making little toddlers by this time next year!







:

Best Wishes!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Happy New Year from me, too! and happy 28th birthday TO me...









Happy Birthday, sweetie!

As far as resolutions:
Help us become financially stable
Get back in shape
Keep my sanity with two under a year
and...DON'T GET PREGNANT IN 2007!







Considering I was pregnant in 2005 and 2006, I think this is a very good resolution.









Candice - wedding anniversary? congrats!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome over everyone, I am sure if I go away from the pc for about 3-4 hours, you guys will run up 10 pages.









Meg- I will pm you but did you Bob to look over anything? His speciality is Orthopedics.

Sarah- I am on an all out search for a womanly Art book-
BFMama, any ideas??

I just finished my 10th game of memory in the last few days. Liz received candy land and memory for xmas from my parents. Last night she had a hot game of Candyland with Daddy and Grandpa.

Maggie used to be MAggieRoo in the nicu because of her kangeroo care, then she was Stinkeroo because she is a stinker! Now she is just Rugrat.
She is out cold right now after spending most of the day crawling backwards, rolling all over and then discovering the hardwood floors and scooting herself all over. I think she is a sensory person. She loves examing, touching and rubbing all textures. She also seems to be a problem solver- can figure things out instead of wailing. I also found her underneath her sister's dresser. She crawled backwards into it and her head was popped out LOL.
Too bad I am a green kind of gal. I might need hair dye since I might be gray by my next bday....

goals & resolutions....

I am hoping 07 is much much quieter than 06
Help my parents get a grip on life! Maybe get them working towards happiness.
Finish loosing all my weight I gained
save more money- we call this the year of the black, not that we are in debt but just build up the savings.
We want to do as much as possible- organic.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I have lots of things I want to work on. 2007 is the year of No Being a Sh$t! We have some specific financial things we need to do, and all the grown up stuff to do like get life insurance and draw up a will and start a 529. Ugh. Picking a guardian has been a whole ordeal, but it has to get done.

Someone got her the Lamaze inch worm toy, and she's now loving that. She also went to brunch with hipsters and behaved very pleasantly.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy birthday! Happy anniversary!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

:
only have a min. will post goals for 2007 later.

Happy birthday!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Happy New Year, Happy Birthday, Happy Anniversary!






























Resolutions - yes, I should write down a few of those. Thus far:
- Get all my family/friend b-days and anniversaries in my Outlook calendar so I don't forget them all like I did this year.
- Correspond with and call my aunt and Nana more this year.
- Get an emergency fund padded
- Buy some sin sticks








- Try, try, TRY to keep on this good cleaning stint I've been on, cause it's so nice to have the house looking decent.
- Discuss going organic on meat and dairy with DH. Those are the two more important ones, right?

That's all I can think of for now. CHEERS, EVERYONE!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I have lots of things I want to work on. 2007 is the year of No Being a Sh$t! We have some specific financial things we need to do, and all the grown up stuff to do like get life insurance and draw up a will and start a 529. Ugh. Picking a guardian has been a whole ordeal, but it has to get done.

Someone got her the Lamaze inch worm toy, and she's now loving that. She also went to brunch with hipsters and behaved very pleasantly.

Oh yeah, a will is a good idea. We've been meaning to draw up a living will. Just need to verify with the BIL and SIL that it's o.k. if we put them down as guardians for Samantha and Jackson. The part that kills us though is if anything happens to both of us, it's totally up to B's x whether or not the girls have a relationship with S&J. And that saddens me a LOT.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

We need to do a guardianship will too. I've been trying to find someone to help us with that at an affordable price.

It was hard to pick someone out. We have lots of crazy people to pick from but I really want a stable home picked out. Ugh, I definitely don't want the ILs raising her. They are always talking about what "a good whack" will do for a kid. And I know they would try to get custody if we don't have something finalized.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE!!!







:
















Sebastian turned 6 months old on the 19th and is getting his fourth tooth -- he has three on bottom and one coming in on the top. How funny is that? He's started sitting and stays up pretty well, but I still don't get too far away because he's all about the trust fall. We started solid food on his 6 month birthday after 8 solid weeks of him begging for it, and, well, I think it was a letdown. Qualia was a chowhound; Bastian's not so sure about the texture thing. We've done avocado and rice, mashed within an inch of its life and mixed with a LOT of breastmilk, and finger-squished banana so far.

We got Qualia a Casio keyboard for Christmas and while she has fun banging away on it, Sebastian LOVES it. He's always been really easy to soothe by singing and seems to like music, but I'm getting a stronger sense that music's really going to be his "thing." DH is calling him Shroeder (like in Peanuts).









My birthday was on Christmas and dh threw me a surprise party yesterday to celebrate surviving 30 years (mostly) intact. It was really cool. Lots of friends, great homemade Indian food that dh stayed up til 3 am making, some cool gifts (Widdershins by Charles de Lint, an issue of Hip Mama, a niiiice bottle of wine, a gift certificate to our local indie health food store). DH planned the party for months and I had NO CLUE!







: He always says he's a ninja. I guess he's right! It was just such a sweet thing to do.









Yeah, I'm liking this whole 30 thing. I feel loved and liberated. All those 20-something hangups are rapidly falling by the wayside.

New Year's Resolutions:

*Pay down credit card debt.
*Declutter the house.
*Learn how to tie-dye.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Augh -- thanks for the reminder. Dan and I need to get our wills redone at Fairchild (Air Force Base) before our access to the free stuff is gone (mid-Feb). We chose one of our mutual best friends from college and her husband for Nevie's godparents/guardians. She's a kindred spirit and an engineer and her husband has a great job... very similar values, etc etc. I know Nevie would have a great life with them. It was kind of hard not to choose one of our siblings, but for various reasons (sibs' values/financial status), we chose not to "impose" our child on them. All of our sibs have great values, and with my sister I know Nevie would be raised very well, but she & her husband are strapped as it is. Darn the way our society pays its teachers! With Dan's older bro, I fear Nevie would be raised to be in pageants and only care about shopping... and with his little sis, I fear she'd be hawking fries at McD's instead of going to college.

Anyway. It's a long story, like all of us I'm sure.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I suppose I had better update my will too. Megs, life insurance could solve your problems regarding your sister and money. A good idea for those who have certain people in mind, but are not entirely comfortable with each would be to do co-guardians. They could check and balance each other. I have my parents first, but if they're not around, I have my two BFFs. One I have known since age 2, and she's a sweet and loving sweet, sweet, sweetheart that would be so good to the girls. The other is an attorney who would handle money well, but would maybe not be too thrilled with having full-time hands-on parenting duties. You can also prepare a document that is sort of a statement of wishes regarding raising your children. It may not be enforceable in court, but violating it may be grounds to have a guardianship terminated in a co-guardianship, and guardians may just be inclined to follow it because they love you or because they don't want to wind up in court.

I hope you all have a great night, and here's to 2007. It will be the best year yet.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We have 529s, wills, living will, and life insurance. Just paid for this year. We are going to up my life insurance to 1/2 mil or more. DH's is much more and he also has it thru the business. My BIL (the one going thru divorce) is the executer of our will. Bob's older sister in Ohio is the girls' legal guardian. She has 4 of her own, but she is a practicing Catholic which is important to Bob. He wants the girls raised Catholic. Also, my brother has a different idea of what is important, not thats its too far off ours, but it is!
We are legal guardian to our niece Isobel. We are also thinking of putting all of our assets into a trust like my parents did several years ago. That way everyone is already settled and cannot be contested what goes to what.
I highly suggest getting a will up and going quickly. I also have a living will and a signed, notorized statement from both of us in case of a Terry shaivo situation. Let people around you know what your wishes are about caring for you and your children if God forbid something happens to anyone. Remember birth plans? This is a Life plan!

529s are easy to get going and that can be a gift for several years to follow. If you want to pay for your child's undergrad degree, start putting away $800 a month NOW until they are 15 years old. I highly recommend to instead AP as much as possible and breastfeed as long as possible. You will never believe the intelligence it gives a child. Put that money in your retirement because you cant borrow that.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy New Year!!

Happy Birthday Meg!!

and

Happy anniversary Candice!!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Have we already talked about resolutions? I have a bunch that involve more organization, more writing, more financial moves, and better saving.

You?







:

Yes! I do! To become more at peace with all the aspects of myself. Deeper my relationship with G-d and church and family. To work more on completing my accounting courses and to find a local job so I don't have to commute anymore!!!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Happy Birthday, sweetie!

As far as resolutions:
Help us become financially stable
Get back in shape
Keep my sanity with two under a year
and...DON'T GET PREGNANT IN 2007!







Considering I was pregnant in 2005 and 2006, I think this is a very good resolution.









Candice - wedding anniversary? congrats!









That's a good one Sarah! We are hoping you don't get pregnant in 2007 as well. Need some time to enjoy those babies!







:

Oh yes, I forgot Happy Anniversary Candice and Hope you had a wonderful birthday as well Amy!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Happy New Year!!!! Everyone.

Happy b day! Amy. Happy Anniversiry Candice!

I'm behind in this thread again!







I'm here for the AP myself but I do find myself becomming more intune with several other aspects of mdc life.

In 2007 I will lose baby weight! Now I didn't say which baby it was from!














: .
Save more money I realy don't need to eat out 2-3 times a week.
Organize more or at least take out the clothes that don't fit anymore.








Get a will! I hadent even thought of this,good call.We have 529,401k and life ins,stocks bonds all that other stuff,but It never once crossed my mind about a will.

Sarah could you do a on line registry for all your diapering wants/needs insted of stuff you have or don't. I wish I did this! it would have made life easier now.

So I too have velcro baby it is sooo anoying she is so needy these days I hope it is a phase.

Off to bed so I have Christmas with DH's bro/sis tomorrow and he's one of 4 and they all have 4 kids each. My neice and nephew are in ny at time sq. for new year celabration! How cool is that I wish I were 21 again. I would do things sooo differintly!







:

Oh carriers I think I want a mei tie Olivia was not thrilled with being in the wrap back carry but I was not smooth at putting her there either. What do you have I'm confosed by long/short body,straps







: It all makes me dizzy!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, DUR! Happy Anniversary, Candice! That's always a great milestone.

Resolutions...? Hmmm. I generally scoff resolutions. But I think that's an excuse to stay lazy with my physical and personal improvement









I would reallllly like to get into PT school, but after a certain point that one is out of my control, so I can't really use that as a resolution. I'd like to get back on the regular exercise bandwagon. I need to suck it up and order the running shoes that really fit me. Last attempt went down in flames. Gave them to my sister rather than burn them in effigy.

Maybe... cut myself some more slack as a mama and person in general. Nevie will not die, nor will she hate me forever, if she has to be cranky in the carseat for 15 minutes. It does not require me to bash my head against the steering wheel, pitifully proclaiming, "I should never have had children... I am unfit to be a mother... I suck, suck, suck, suck, suuuuuck."

Other than that... I'd like for us to get through a week with no visits to the ER. THAT would be lovely. Because of the aforementioned visits, I am just too darn tired to think of any real resolutions.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Happy half b-day Nevie!!!

Noboby loves me! I think I'm the only one on line. I'm realy going to bed this time!









Olivia signed her first word today!







: milk followed be bitting me in the neck. she's cutting more teeth I think. She also has started shaking her head no!







I'm not ready for her to have an oppinion yet.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Speaking of birthdays... Amy, can you copy our birthday list into your first post??? Still waiting for the new year here in cali... don't think I"m going to make it...







So, Happy New Year Heather and everyone else who is two or more hours ahead of me cause it is already 2007 for you!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
We chose one of our mutual best friends from college and her husband for Nevie's godparents/guardians. She's a kindred spirit and an engineer and her husband has a great job... very similar values, etc etc. I know Nevie would have a great life with them. It was kind of hard not to choose one of our siblings, but









: here, too - Ja has 3 siblings; one he doesn't talk to - the others are cool people and we like them, but they wouldn't raise the kids the way we'd want. My parents are cool, but, well, getting older and my extended family group is dwindling by the year and I want our kids raised around kids and a younger family (as I wasn't, and I think I missed out on something there - I was always around adults a lot as an only child, only grandchild and only niece). DH's parents - well, I frankly do not want the kids raised anywhere near their religion...so we picked 2 good friends of mine from college, becasue we think they'll raise the kids the closest to what we would. I told my parents already, and I'm pretty sure DHhas told his, but nobody else knows.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
DH planned the party for months and I had NO CLUE!







: He always says he's a ninja. I guess he's right! It was just such a sweet thing to do.









This is awesome! Happy Bday!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Yeah, I'm liking this whole 30 thing. I feel loved and liberated. All those 20-something hangups are rapidly falling by the wayside.









: - Motherhood also made me feel this way









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So, Happy New Year Heather and everyone else who is two or more hours ahead of me cause it is already 2007 for you!

Thanks Angie!! Right back at ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Olivia signed her first word today!







: milk followed be bitting me in the neck. she's cutting more teeth I think. She also has started shaking her head no!







I'm not ready for her to have an oppinion yet.









yay on the sign, and, well...good luck on the other!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Maybe... cut myself some more slack as a mama and person in general. Nevie will not die, nor will she hate me forever, if she has to be cranky in the carseat for 15 minutes. It does not require me to bash my head against the steering wheel, pitifully proclaiming, "I should never have had children... I am unfit to be a mother... I suck, suck, suck, suck, suuuuuck."

Other than that... I'd like for us to get through a week with no visits to the ER. THAT would be lovely. Because of the aforementioned visits, I am just too darn tired to think of any real resolutions.

DEFINITELY. and









And oh yeah - Sarah, good idea on the not-getting-pregnant-in-2007 thing, too









Off to scratch off some lottery tickets my parents dropped off yesterday - we never buy them regularly, but it's always a Christmastime gag gift in our family for everyone.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey! We finally have our Marlow slide show posted on her webpage. If you click on her name in my siggie then go to video on the top middle of her web page there is a YouTube link of a million photos in a slide show. I think there is close to 105 photos. We made it for my mom for Christmas and now she wants one every year!

oh and it's kind of long and has music.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Sarah could you do a on line registry for all your diapering wants/needs insted of stuff you have or don't. I wish I did this! it would have made life easier now.

I did one on Target.com for the big stuff we need, like a double stroller







: and a breast pump, and then I did one on cottonbabies.com for the diapering stuff we need. We'll see what comes of it.









Yay for a new year! B and I were watching the Times Square coverage on Fox last night, talking about what a big year 2006 had been, and trying to figure out how the heck we got through it.







I honestly don't know sometimes what did it for us. Cars breaking down, children getting sick, hospital stays, begging for money, not having food in the cabinets, living off peanut butter and jelly or beans for months...it was a rough year. And he looked at me with tears in his eyes, and looked around our beautiful home, and said, "but all of that crap, all of the nonsense and the pain and the fear and the uncertainty...through all of that, we're together and stronger. I love you so much."














: We're far from safe, but WE are gonna be fine, no matter what. And that is what 2006 showed us, hands down.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Hey! We finally have our Marlow slide show posted on her webpage. If you click on her name in my siggie then go to video on the top middle of her web page there is a YouTube link of a million photos in a slide show. I think there is close to 105 photos. We made it for my mom for Christmas and now she wants one every year!

oh and it's kind of long and has music.


Love it!! What a sweetie. My mom loved the tomato pic from the card, too!

I have to say I love that mustard-colored shirt with the teal embroidery on it - it's so pretty!!

Speaking of slide shows, I have to add one for Kait's 6-month one to post here...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

And here it is -

K's slideshow!

Amy, when you copy the bday list onto your first post for this thread, can you linky this to her name or just copy and paste it in next to her name? Thanks!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Hey! We finally have our Marlow slide show posted on her webpage. If you click on her name in my siggie then go to video on the top middle of her web page there is a YouTube link of a million photos in a slide show. I think there is close to 105 photos. We made it for my mom for Christmas and now she wants one every year!

oh and it's kind of long and has music.

Beautiful! She's come so far!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
And here it is -

K's slideshow!

Amy, when you copy the bday list onto your first post for this thread, can you linky this to her name or just copy and paste it in next to her name? Thanks!

such a cutie!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Love it!! What a sweetie. My mom loved the tomato pic from the card, too!

I have to say I love that mustard-colored shirt with the teal embroidery on it - it's so pretty!!

Speaking of slide shows, I have to add one for Kait's 6-month one to post here...

Thank you.

That shirt was on the sale rack at Target for $2.50!

and my sister embroidered the tomato shirt.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
And here it is -

K's slideshow!

Amy, when you copy the bday list onto your first post for this thread, can you linky this to her name or just copy and paste it in next to her name? Thanks!

Good grief she's cute!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Beautiful! She's come so far!!

Thank you! Our babies still sometimes looks similar to me!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Lindsey - I know. It's awesome.









So 9 months is too young for Spaghetti-Os, right? Am I crazy for being grossed out that someone would feed their 9 month old Spaghetti-Os? Seriously, let's all pick a town and move there. This mainstream parenting crap and shoving jars and jars of food down a baby's throat is getting old.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Lindsey - I know. It's awesome.









So 9 months is too young for Spaghetti-Os, right? Am I crazy for being grossed out that someone would feed their 9 month old Spaghetti-Os? Seriously, let's all pick a town and move there. This mainstream parenting crap and shoving jars and jars of food down a baby's throat is getting old.









Spaghetti-Os? I think I'm too young for them.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Spaghetti-Os? I think I'm too young for them.

Yeah, spaghetti-os. I mean, I like 'em,







: as one of those guilty pleasure foods, but I can't imagine feeding 'em to a baby. Maybe uncooked pasta to play with and munch on, but fake tomato sauce? The baby in question is the one whose mom weaned her last week and put her on formula, and is only a week or two older than Sam. Just seemed odd to me.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I guess we have our own private board again!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Just seemed odd to me.

Odd isn't the word that's forming in my mind.....sigh...

And I love me some beefaroni from time to time







:...but I've got a 33-year-old gut to handle it.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

we already ahe 4 pages??? holy cripes we are some talking mommas...well som of us at least, B dosent give me that much time on the compy. like right now. he needs to learn that in the morning it mommys coffee time...







must have coffee.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Riki, you should set you posts per page higher. i only have 1 page so far


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

I could do that but Iam only on my first cup (err tankard) of coffee and I cannot think that well. But I am a bit tickled cause I am going to force myself to knit more. I found this delicious yarn at Joanns its wool and soy and ery silky, I should have grabed some bamboo needles, I am using susan bates right now cause they are the smallest I have. I am making knitted toy blocks for ds, going to try and find a ball pattern too. Hope this works out I am pretty stoked about it.

Knitting again despite the nurmous areas of pain in my sholders and wrist.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Riki, i have to say i'm tickled every time i think of you being a "chapman" Dog fans out there anyone? LOL

not to gross you out, but i can imagine mikey has had some spaghetti-os already (actually the no-brand kind, spartan rings i think they're called







: with 3 big sisters, he's bound to get some tastes of the SAD) i mean i hear what you're saying but lumping everyone who does something along these lines as a "mainstreamer" and into some category of "shoving baby food" down their kid's throats isn't very kind. we all parent differently and i'd hate for some mama here who has decided their bean is ready for solids and who *is* feeding jars of babyfood to get turned off and miss the message, yk?

i mean the message is feed baby when they're ready and feed them something good for them, right? which for many means organic, homegrown, homemade babyfood at 12mos but for some "less perfect" parents may also mean a jar of gerbers or some rice cereal at 4mo. the latter is hardly the equivalent to beating your kids or anything, yk?

trust me, i am frustrated as can be when i see a baby getting juice in a bottle or crying in a carseat (or something similar), but i try to just say a little prayer and not be too judgmental. i know i did things when i just had one kid that i think "what was i thinking?" about and i'm sure there will be times in the future where i realize something i'm doing now is a mistake. further, i can't possibly begin to know someone's story. that "juice" could be the only way they can disguise some meds they need to get into their kid and could be all natural and watered down appropriately. that baby crying in a carseat at target, could be the babe of a real AP mom who has been up all night rocking, singing and nursing baby and is just plain touched out and tired as heck and just wants to get through target as quickly as possible and get home, yk? i just think it's too easy to get up on some NFL/AP "high horse" and start this mainstream/granola war in your mind, yk? not trying to point any fingers here, just something i've BTDT myself and i just hate to start a new year on a negative foot









anyway...i have adopted helen's NYR as my mantra "no more being a $hit" hopefully i can pull it off. i know my dh will appreciate it if so! as he is usually the recipient of said $hittiness







started off the new year with mass this morning with one of my very best friends. just took mikey with me and then we grocery shopped and are now vegging at home. i







vegetation days. tomorrow it is back to work so i'm trying to live it up...

happy 2007!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
further, i can't possibly begin to know someone's story. happy 2007!!

I see your point Leighanne...I guess my barometer on things like this is *intent*. The intent of a sibling giving O's to their baby sibling is miles away from the intent of a parent thinking it's an appropriate meal...then again, a lot of times it has to do with lack of knowledge and lack of support/resources, but then I think that can only be a mitigating factor to a certain point, and at some point it's a person's responsiblity to learn things for themselves....so I have very mixed feelings on many issues in parenting. I *try* not to get too self righteous on the the AP/NFL/mainstream dynamic, because while I'm rather AP, I'm not overwhelmingly NFL....but sometimes it just saddens me that many people don't *care* to find out whether the decisions they are making are to their child's benefit or not - I'm not saying that a parent's every decision has to be the *best* (keeping in mind that "best" can be subjective) or researched to exhaustion - but many times to me, decisions just don't seem to have much thought behind them at all; that is what bothers me, personally. I guess I just wish that more people thought more about how they parent and how it affects their child both in the short and long run.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
not to gross you out, but i can imagine mikey has had some spaghetti-os already (actually the no-brand kind, spartan rings i think they're called







: with 3 big sisters, he's bound to get some tastes of the SAD) i mean i hear what you're saying but lumping everyone who does something along these lines as a "mainstreamer" and into some category of "shoving baby food" down their kid's throats isn't very kind. we all parent differently and i'd hate for some mama here who has decided their bean is ready for solids and who *is* feeding jars of babyfood to get turned off and miss the message, yk?

The Spaghetti-Os issue was meant to be a continuation of my issue with the women I spend the most time around, and concerned the baby that was weaned last week, whose mother is so much happier because she can just "pop a bottle in her mouth and walk away" and who leaves her baby sitting in a high chair/bouncy seat/exersaucer all day. I know, because I've seen it. The "shoving food down their throats" was in reference to another mom in the group who started force-feeding (and it was, her daughter had SERIOUS tongue thrust still) her daughter baby food at 4 months so that she would sleep better and stop nursing so much. The babies I am talking about are NOT ready. No where near it. Getting a taste of big kid food FROM big kids is one thing. Being fed food that can't be digested, by the parent, is another, IMO. Yes, we all parent differently, and yes, it's a far cry from abusing one's child, but as I said, I found it odd that Spaghetti-Os were the food of choice, and sad that it was another issue in a long string that made me shy away from the more mainstream society. I did not in any way intend to lump people in to categories, I was simply speaking about women of whom I have personal knowledge, about the way they parent their children. I am sorry if it came across as judgmental and "unkind." I've seen it, it irks me and makes me sad, and I was venting. Sorry.

Quote:

i mean the message is feed baby when they're ready and feed them something good for them, right? which for many means organic, homegrown, homemade babyfood at 12mos but for some "less perfect" parents may also mean a jar of gerbers or some rice cereal at 4mo. the latter is hardly the equivalent to beating your kids or anything, yk?
Yes, I know. I in no way consider myself to be a "perfect" parent, nor would I ever assume to call any one "less perfect." Sorry, when feeding one's baby requires physically opening the child's mouth and spooning food in, 90% of which gets thrust back out immediately, baby's not ready. And it's gonna make me sad. And I'm gonna vent that sadness in an environment I consider to be safe. Again, these are women I know personally who are excited and proud to be doing these things. We use Gerber baby food every once in a while too. It was given to us. Sam's just not ready for it, and has no interest. Otherwise, she'd be getting it.

So, bottom line, I did not intend to lump anyone in to a category, or make anyone feel like crap for choices they've made. I was not generalizing, but was talking about actual occurrences with women/children I know personally.

Yes, we all parent differently, and we all do the best we can. Feeding a 9 month old baby a food that is intended for children seems odd to me. Force-feeding a 3 or 4 month old an entire jar of baby food in order to expedite weaning and make the child sleep longer makes me sad. Weaning at 6 months in order to go on a crash diet makes me sad. Weaning at 9 months because you're tired of it and would rather pop a bottle in your kid's mouth makes me sad too.

I'm sorry to those of you whom I have offended, and in the future will keep my opinions to myself.

My sincerest apologies.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Dog the Bounty Hunter is awesome. I saw them around when I was in Hawaii. They seriously dress like wrestlers all the time. And did you know he's only about 5'6"? He wears 4-inch cowboy boots. And Beth has the biggest boobs I've ever seen in real life.

How's pickled ginger for a bad thing to give your baby? I was eating some last night, and Talula kept screaming at me. She doesn't understand English, so when I tried to explain to her that she might not like it, she kept screaming. So I let her lick it to find out that she wouldn't like it...right? Wrong. She lunged at me, trying to grab it out of my hands. I thought, maybe she didn't get a good taste of it, so I let her lick it for longer. She grabbed it from my hand and put it in her mouth. She likes pickled ginger. How weird is that? She also likes radishes. She was sucking on one last night.

I actually really like hearing people's opinions in this group, even if I have to disagree with them. I think it's really cool that we are a group of women that have different beliefs, but we still so-exist in this little online community because we all care deeply about our children.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

It took me a sec but then I relized what you were refering to. "Dog the Bounty Hunter" That guy is a hoot. His daughter actually died up here in Fairbanks, its sad he seems to be a really good dad and there for his kids and he has quite a few kiddos. But no relation.








I give b gram crackers...he loves them and there is no reaction so far. He likes to hold his food and chew on his spoons.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I actually really like hearing people's opinions in this group, even if I have to disagree with them. I think it's really cool that we are a group of women that have different beliefs, but we still so-exist in this little online community because we all care deeply about our children.









:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm sorry to those of you whom I have offended, and in the future will keep my opinions to myself.

I'm sorry Sarah. I didn't mean my post as the equivalent to "shut your mouth" or anything. I honestly didn't. I guess I just worried that some mamas might take your "shoving jars of baby food" personally (not in context of the conversation from the previous thread) as I know a few of us have decided to intro solids...I'm really sorry. and I wasn't offended as much as I was worried somebody else might feel judged personally. I probably came off "high and mighty" and I really didn't mean to. You're right, this is (should be) a safe space to "vent" - I have read a couple of threads recently with a lot of "mainstream" bashing and AP "high and mightiness" and I think I may have projected...my bad too.

Please say we can kiss and make up







: LOL


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
I'm sorry Sarah. I didn't mean my post as the equivalent to "shut your mouth" or anything. I honestly didn't. I guess I just worried that some mamas might take your "shoving jars of baby food" personally (not in context of the conversation from the previous thread) as I know a few of us have decided to intro solids...I'm really sorry. and I wasn't offended as much as I was worried somebody else might feel judged personally. I probably came off "high and mighty" and I really didn't mean to. You're right, this is (should be) a safe space to "vent" - I have read a couple of threads recently with a lot of "mainstream" bashing and AP "high and mightiness" and I think I may have projected...my bad too.

Please say we can kiss and make up







: LOL









Of course.

I honestly didn't think anyone in the group would think I was talking about them, or bashing solids. As much as our group has discussed what each baby is eating, the thought never occurred to me that someone would think I was bashing their choices, or lumping them in a category. Narrow view, I suppose.

Plus I'm exhausted, and cranky, and in a huge amount of pain, so I'm sure that plays in to it.







No worries.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
How's pickled ginger for a bad thing to give your baby? I was eating some last night, and Talula kept screaming at me. She doesn't understand English, so when I tried to explain to her that she might not like it, she kept screaming. So I let her lick it to find out that she wouldn't like it...right? Wrong. She lunged at me, trying to grab it out of my hands. I thought, maybe she didn't get a good taste of it, so I let her lick it for longer. She grabbed it from my hand and put it in her mouth. She likes pickled ginger. How weird is that? She also likes radishes. She was sucking on one last night.

LOL - I did that a few times with my kids. Let them have a taste of something I was sure they wouldn't like so they'd leave me alone (coffee, lemon, raw garlic, wasabi) backfired almost every darn time...crazy kids!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom*
Please say we can kiss and make up LOL

Of course.

This is why I love us.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
LOL - I did that a few times with my kids. Let them have a taste of something I was sure they wouldn't like so they'd leave me alone (coffee, lemon, raw garlic, wasabi) backfired almost every darn time...crazy kids!

I was squeezing a lemon wedge in to my iced tea the other day and Sam lunged and bit down on it. She puckered, and then kept biting on it. Since it had already been de-seeded, I just let her gnaw on it. She kept puckering, and her eyes were watering, but she wouldn't put it down.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

mikey just did this too - worst face ever but kept on sucking...reminds of a baby bf shirt i saw keep on suckin' instead of keep on truckin' LOL


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Lindsey - I know. It's awesome.









So 9 months is too young for Spaghetti-Os, right? Am I crazy for being grossed out that someone would feed their 9 month old Spaghetti-Os? Seriously, let's all pick a town and move there. This mainstream parenting crap and shoving jars and jars of food down a baby's throat is getting old.










Where do you want to go? I just need a University or nice government job. I like not being in the main town as well... And um, I like space so as long as I can get my mcmansion...







:


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm alittle late...

But

Happy New Year! May the new year bring you all tons of LOVE and JOY!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i mean the message is feed baby when they're ready and feed them something good for them, right? which for many means organic, homegrown, homemade babyfood at 12mos but for some "less perfect" parents may also mean a jar of gerbers or some rice cereal at 4mo. the latter is hardly the equivalent to beating your kids or anything, yk?


I am less than perfect myself BUT I think the message is really looking at your child as an individual and finding their needs at that moment. My thinking is if a parent truly is trying to find what is best and is looking for info, go parent, but yeah, we kind of need to pick our battles cause there are 30 million causes out there and one person can't even hope to fight for all of them. Too dang tiring... Just like I think those who do formula or need to supplement because there is no other option are not being criticized when we get mad at society for looking down on breastfeeding...

Heather, cute cute slideshow. She totally had a growth spurt from 2 to 3 months, huh?

Oh Amy, I think if you hit reply you can get my post with the links so the slideshows will come too...

Um, I can't stand Spaghetti-Os.







:

And um, giving J food does not make him sleep any longer. Well, unless you count an hour as longer....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Where do you want to go? I just need a University or nice government job. I like not being in the main town as well... And um, I like space so as long as I can get my mcmansion...







:









Hmm...Um...midwest somewhere? I dunno. I've lived in the NE and the south all my life.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I actually really like hearing people's opinions in this group, even if I have to disagree with them. I think it's really cool that we are a group of women that have different beliefs, but we still so-exist in this little online community because we all care deeply about our children.









Yup Yup. I think it is because you can see the thought that goes into the decision even if it isn't the decision you would make....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
This is why I love us.










Still waiting to hear where we are all moving so I can be around sane people







: (well, sane is such a relative term but you know, my side of crazy....







)


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hmm...Um...midwest somewhere? I dunno. I've lived in the NE and the south all my life.









Can I be honest? I'm afraid of the south.







: I had that trip to Nashville that scared the







out of me. I think that's why I stay in Cali... BUT I would consider maybe AZ? Hee, that didn't move very far east did it?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Can I be honest? I'm afraid of the south.







: I had that trip to Nashville that scared the







out of me. I think that's why I stay in Cali... BUT I would consider maybe AZ? Hee, that didn't move very far east did it?









I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Nashville. AZ was pretty though.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Nashville. AZ was pretty though.









My SIL and her family are thinking of moving there. I think it will be fun to visit. They are in CO now and I actually think it would be fun to visit there but, um, I am spoiled and need an actual shower. But CO also sounds like a nice place to be...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I lived in Northern FL for three years and it is pretty bizarre. There's a lot to love about the south, but the racism is pretty hard to deal with when you come from a place like Hawaii. A group of pastors actually came to the school when it moved there from California to "make sure" that we would only have white students. Our pastor told them that he hopes on judgment day they are surprised when God just happens to be black. Then, people burned crosses on our lawn. It was effing nuts. I was just getting used to seeing so many white people in one place, and then that happened. The religiousness was a new thing for me too. There are like no Catholic churches where I lived. Everyone was Baptist. It was so strange to me when people everywhere would come up and hand me tracts and ask me if I knew the Lord. Oh, AND! This pastor came to the school as a guest preacher, and a week later he was arrested for murdering an abortion clinic doctor!

So yeah, the south scares me. But, I have been to Lousiana and Mississippi, and there are places that are just so pretty, I feel like I could just buy a big piece of land there and be a hermit.

My dh is from Arizona, and always talks about how much it sucks because of the heat. But deserty stuff is so pretty. And land is cheaper than in Oregon. And every house has a pool. New Mexico appeals to me too.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

We lived in Savannah GA for a year but had to move back to Michigan...it was very racist and religious. I wouldn't live there again but it was very pretty.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

well i'm out if we're going to the south, or the mid west... i gotta live on the egde - i can't live in the middle.









Is Ruby the only one with little interest in solids? shes tried avocado and sweet potato, and didn't care much for either...








you guys!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

My first food was Kraft macaroni and cheese at 5 months. And I'm fine! Haha, no, not really. My aunt sneaked it to me, which of course enraged my mother. That's been my all time favorite binge food my whole life. The next food I tried was mashed potatoes. Again, thanks to that aunt. Second favorite binge food. I know that's only silly anecdotal observation, but that's one reason we're just not going to feed processed food to Harper until she's old enough to understand a little more about nutrition and moderation. It's been really hard to unlearn old habits as we try to address health and lifestyle issues as a family. I want to be careful about setting examples and introducing things that are potentially addictive (yes, sometimes I seriously crave something nasty like McDonald's fries - WTH do they put in those?! Dairy and traces of peanuts, actually







). There's a big history of heart disease, obesity, diabetes, and cancer on both sides of our family, so we're doing what we can. Sometimes convenience wins, but we'll die trying, I guess.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
well i'm out if we're going to the south, or the mid west... i gotta live on the egde - i can't live in the middle.









Is Ruby the only one with little interest in solids? shes tried avocado and sweet potato, and didn't care much for either...








you guys!

Done the south, sticking with New England! The skiing is better, well, until this year!

Harper doesn't care much about solids except for playing with them. We've offered banana chunks, pear, and sweet potato. She likes picking up pieces and chewing, but spits them back out, so there's the answer. She did go back for multiple tastes of avocado off my finger the other day while I was making guacamole though. And what a pleasant diaper was had. So waiting is fine by me.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Good grief she's cute!!

Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
She totally had a growth spurt from 2 to 3 months, huh?

Just a little bit














: Seems like another one now, too - for the past 2 days doing nothing but eating and sleeping....


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I grew up in northern NM. It is very pretty.

Happy New Year to all!









So, I got a New Year's gift today...AF returned!








: Oh well, I am 7 mos. PP to the day, which I guess is better than with ds#1 (5 1/2 mos.) But it still stinks.

Speaking of solids, I did the usual gerber purees of fruit and veggies and then my own mashed foods with ds#1 starting at around 7 mos. However, this time with Gabriel I am trying something different, and it was inspired after reading this page:

Self-Feeding Solids

So, I have been doing this for a week now, and I have to say it is awesome. He has had a yam, broccoli, bananas, and bread so far. Of course, very little is actually eaten, but it is so much fun to watch him _having so much fun_. Spoon-feeding my first child was not "fun" for him, like this is for Gabriel. And I like the thought of the saved expense of never having to buy any pureed baby food, nor the "work" of making homemade pureed baby food, when it appears it may be totally unnecessary. Sweet!

ETA: Gabriel has started saying 'mam' also. It is so cute!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Like I said, I go away for a few hours and wow you ladies drum up the chatter! Also get in a bit of trouble. Glad I am not ambasr over here!

So, now that I have my speggetti os and fries from Micky Ds, I am ready to chat!

I love the fact we all have different opinions. Keep them coming, its how I learn. I would be snoozing real fast if this was a Stepford wife AP group.

I am of both NFL and AP. But that dosent mean I am totally crunchy. Maggie is eating solids and has been for a while. She was so ready. But of course the solids she has had that I didnt give her:
Wendy's frosty
Nacho chips
Chocolate milk (thanks to her sister)
lint on the floor


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
And what a pleasant diaper was had.











mikey is tooting whilest we speak...too much baby yogurt me thinks...one of his favorites! he also tried mahi mahi the other day - LOVED it. and dh makes homemade blueberry pancakes, i couldn't shovel it in fast enough. he's also a fan of the pretzel rod. so far he hasn't met a food he doesn't like.

i love how all kids are different. my dd1 was pretty picky. sweet potatos and apples or pears. hated meat (which was fine, dh was a vegetarian so we hardly ever had it anyway). she's very unpicky now at 7yo, she'll try anything, favorite food is calamari.

dd2's first food was a middle eastern dish (dh's family is middle eastern and spanish) but other than that was pretty darn picky until about 4yo. now she'll try most things, but her favorite is salad: greens, cucumbers, carrots, croutons and vinegar and lemon (seriously her salads are so sour, that i'm puckering just thinking about it)

dd3 wasn't picky as a babe - loved meat of all things best, but now would be on the elf diet if she had her druthers (you know, candy, candy canes, candy corn and syrup?) favorite food at 4yo: blueberry pancakes and marshmallows


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Happy New Year! Happy Birthday, Megan! And Happy Anniversary, Self! Yay!










Have we already talked about resolutions? I have a bunch that involve more organization, more writing, more financial moves, and better saving.

You?







:









Happy New Year and Happy Anniversary!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
...DON'T GET PREGNANT IN 2007!







Considering I was pregnant in 2005 and 2006, I think this is a very good resolution.









Candice - wedding anniversary? congrats!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I have lots of things I want to work on. 2007 is the year of No Being a Sh$t! We have some specific financial things we need to do, and all the grown up stuff to do like get life insurance and draw up a will and start a 529. Ugh. Picking a guardian has been a whole ordeal, but it has to get done.

Someone got her the Lamaze inch worm toy, and she's now loving that. She also went to brunch with hipsters and behaved very pleasantly.

Hipsters!! Love it!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I did one on Target.com for the big stuff we need, like a double stroller







: and a breast pump, and then I did one on cottonbabies.com for the diapering stuff we need. We'll see what comes of it.









Yay for a new year! B and I were watching the Times Square coverage on Fox last night, talking about what a big year 2006 had been, and trying to figure out how the heck we got through it.







I honestly don't know sometimes what did it for us. Cars breaking down, children getting sick, hospital stays, begging for money, not having food in the cabinets, living off peanut butter and jelly or beans for months...it was a rough year. And he looked at me with tears in his eyes, and looked around our beautiful home, and said, "but all of that crap, all of the nonsense and the pain and the fear and the uncertainty...through all of that, we're together and stronger. I love you so much."














: We're far from safe, but WE are gonna be fine, no matter what. And that is what 2006 showed us, hands down.









Hello, make me cry!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
And here it is -

K's slideshow!

Amy, when you copy the bday list onto your first post for this thread, can you linky this to her name or just copy and paste it in next to her name? Thanks!

Too cute!! She has the cutest, squeezable cheeks!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I'm sorry to those of you whom I have offended, and in the future will keep my opinions to myself.

My sincerest apologies.

I wasn't offended and I was pretty sure you meant the women IRL, cuz we all love each other
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Dog the Bounty Hunter is awesome. I saw them around when I was in Hawaii. They seriously dress like wrestlers all the time. And did you know he's only about 5'6"? He wears 4-inch cowboy boots. And Beth has the biggest boobs I've ever seen in real life.

How's pickled ginger for a bad thing to give your baby? I was eating some last night, and Talula kept screaming at me. She doesn't understand English, so when I tried to explain to her that she might not like it, she kept screaming. So I let her lick it to find out that she wouldn't like it...right? Wrong. She lunged at me, trying to grab it out of my hands. I thought, maybe she didn't get a good taste of it, so I let her lick it for longer. She grabbed it from my hand and put it in her mouth. She likes pickled ginger. How weird is that? She also likes radishes. She was sucking on one last night.

I actually really like hearing people's opinions in this group, even if I have to disagree with them. I think it's really cool that we are a group of women that have different beliefs, but we still so-exist in this little online community because we all care deeply about our children.

Yes, exactly! (on hearing people's opinions,etc, NOT about Dog the Bounty Hunter







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
This is why I love us.









Me too Me too!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I was squeezing a lemon wedge in to my iced tea the other day and Sam lunged and bit down on it. She puckered, and then kept biting on it. Since it had already been de-seeded, I just let her gnaw on it. She kept puckering, and her eyes were watering, but she wouldn't put it down.









Don't you just love the "Sour" face! Pickles work too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey just did this too - worst face ever but kept on sucking...reminds of a baby bf shirt i saw keep on suckin' instead of keep on truckin' LOL

Awesome shirt!! I'd love to have that on a baby "Trucker Hat"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Still waiting to hear where we are all moving so I can be around sane people







: (well, sane is such a relative term but you know, my side of crazy....







)

I'd love it if we all lived by each other.....any takers?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Can I be honest? I'm afraid of the south.







: I had that trip to Nashville that scared the







out of me. I think that's why I stay in Cali... BUT I would consider maybe AZ? Hee, that didn't move very far east did it?









Hey Ange, I hate that you had a bad experience. I've never been to Nashville, but being from Cali myself, then moving here to Mississippi (I can never type that without singing it out like in grade school when you learn the states) I was amazed at how beautiful it is here and like all places, there is good people and bad people. I just happen to live around the good ones! I really love the South. The hospitality, the manners, the seasons, the fresh air, the pine trees, the magnolia's, the gulf coast (before Katrina







)....Its totally different than Cali, but atleast I dont' have to put up w/ traffic, smog, rude people, the extrodinarily high cost of living. But I do miss my Dad and Stepmom. They stayed in Ca, while my Mom moved out here when I was pregnant with Carson, my 2nd.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I lived in Northern FL for three years and it is pretty bizarre. There's a lot to love about the south, but the racism is pretty hard to deal with when you come from a place like Hawaii. A group of pastors actually came to the school when it moved there from California to "make sure" that we would only have white students. Our pastor told them that he hopes on judgment day they are surprised when God just happens to be black. Then, people burned crosses on our lawn. It was effing nuts. I was just getting used to seeing so many white people in one place, and then that happened. The religiousness was a new thing for me too. There are like no Catholic churches where I lived. Everyone was Baptist. It was so strange to me when people everywhere would come up and hand me tracts and ask me if I knew the Lord. Oh, AND! This pastor came to the school as a guest preacher, and a week later he was arrested for murdering an abortion clinic doctor!

So yeah, the south scares me. But, I have been to Lousiana and Mississippi, and there are places that are just so pretty, I feel like I could just buy a big piece of land there and be a hermit.

My dh is from Arizona, and always talks about how much it sucks because of the heat. But deserty stuff is so pretty. And land is cheaper than in Oregon. And every house has a pool. New Mexico appeals to me too.

That totally NUTS!! How Scary! But I can second that there are beautiful parts of Louisiana and Mississippi. If you said you couldn't move here because of the weather ie. humidity, then I'd understand! In the late Spring, well, actually any season but the winter, its sooo humid! Like trying to breath thru a wet sock. I guess Im not really selling the south as a viable option to live, am I?







But I don't get dry skin









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
well i'm out if we're going to the south, or the mid west... i gotta live on the egde - i can't live in the middle.









Is Ruby the only one with little interest in solids? shes tried avocado and sweet potato, and didn't care much for either...








you guys!

Hey Korin, there's always the gulf coast, but housing is really scarce down there now. Unfortunately, its taking a super long time to get back on its feet, but before the hurricane you should have seen how beautiful these huge antebellum homes that had a view right out to the Gulf of Mexico

Ok, so I totally forgot to add that J.C now has 2 teeth on the bottom!!! On Friday I felt the first one and then today he was laughing and JasN said they're 2 teeth on the bottom and sure enough there is!! And he got up on all fours this weekend and rocked. He can move his legs forward but can figure out how to get his arms moving in a forward direction.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

nah, i can't do that kind of weather...no hurricanes for me!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Korin - Sam doesn't care about solids either. At all.







She plays with Cheerios 'cause her neonatologist wants her to work on her fine motor skills, and the Cheerios are what the doc wanted us to use for that. She can't figure out how to get things in her mouth, and is still grabbing things in her fist and not with forefinger and thumb. Other than lemon wedges and the occasional fork that she grabs and gets near her mouth, she hasn't had much. She's just now figuring out how to put the spoon in her mouth by herself.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Max is totally not into food right now either ... he's 20 pounds, so I figure breastmilk is doing him just fine
















He sits up but as someone else said, not trustworthy enough to be left alone or without the boppy behind him. Today I was folding laundry and he was beside me and pulled himself up to standing on one leg, got a real worried look on his face and then sat back down









Okay, I'll confess to only having read this page, so I have 5 pages to go back and catch up on. But, I wanted to stop in and wish you mamas a Happy New Year.

(one of my resolutions is to keep up with you all mamas and the MDC boards in general ... I seem to do much better when I hang out with my "tribe")

Best Wishes!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here we are and Happy New Year!

All right guys are last thread made senior member... Let's see if we can do it again... Heather, did we decide how we are going to do the pics thing????

Amys1st (Amy) Margaret Patricia born 2/15/06
sehbub (Sarah) Samantha Grace born 4/20/06
Marlow's mom Marlow Wren born 5/3/06
StacyL (Stacy) Gabriel Paul born 5/31/06
katiejon1 (Katie) Evelyn Elizabeth born 6/3/06
Paddington (Angelique) Jonah born 6/8/06
mcimom (LeighAnne) Michael Gabriel born 6/10/06
Mearaina (Lisa) Lynea Grace born 6/14/06
BelgianSheepDog Aurora born 6/14/06
ladybugamber (Amber) Zachary Hogan Gilbert ( 6-15-2006)
mommitola (Helen) Harper Reese born 6/16/06
AugustineM (Ashley) Anna Augustine born 6/18/06
Caroline248 (Caroline) William born 6/19/06
earthmama369 (Sarah) Sebastion born 6/19/06
mamamilkbar (Heidi) Hannah Jolie born 6/19/06
chiromama (Korin) Ruby Violet born 6/20/06
papayapetunia (Candice) Talula Violet born 6/22/06
rikiamber (Riki) Bastion Alexander born 6/22/06
grace's voice (Holly) Behn born 6/23/06
AlbertaJes (Jes) Katie born 6/23/06
Selesai (Jessica) Phillip Jackson born 6/24/06
Butterfly_mom (Liz)-Erin Bracha born 6/24/06
BundleFishMama Andrew Joseph born 6/25/06
sarahlynn83 (Sarah) John Alexander born 6/28/06
The4OfUs (Heather) - Kaitlyn Xenia born 06/28/06
Simplicity (Lisa)- Kaya 6/28/06
Megs BK (Megan) -Geneva Maureen born 6/30/06
Medicmom (Nicole) - Olivia born 6/30/06
mommy2girlies (Kelly) Jefferson Carter born 7/2/06
animus silvae - DS born 7/2/06

Been updated in first post! I dont know why the other part didnt go in too...


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey, Amy, can I get on that list?







: Max was born June 20th (I know, Max & Ruby share a birthday ... Max & Ruby, how cute is that!)

Thank you!

Let's see ... resolutions ... well, basically Hubby and I have (gulp) decided to Compact this year. I'm totally terrified about it as I LOVE to shop







There's a big ole long winded post about it on my blog.

Okay, fussy babe = short computer time, so I'll catch up with you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
(one of my resolutions is to keep up with you all mamas and the MDC boards in general ... I seem to do much better when I hang out with my "tribe")

Best Wishes!

Uh oh, one of mine is to not spend as much time....









Liz loves almost anything to eat. Some highlights- her own homemade pizza that she rolled out, california sushi rolls, tandorri pizza, tacos, little burgers or as we "lizzie burgers", hotdogs bought at home depot when your leaving, chopped salad, mochas made by Daddy, any fresh veggies, raw oats (dont know why), basically any fruit, olives, kalamata olives, pasta salad,

I think our varied diet from day to day has rubbed off on the kids. Maggie grabs at everything. Sometimes we will give her boiled speggetti to play w and she will play w it while we eat. Also a celery stick is cool on her mouth and she likes that.

I am looking forward to this summer in the veggie garden. I remember Liz that age picking strawberries and tomatoes and eating them. Now that she is older she has her own garden area. She will also bring a bowl outside and pick a huge bowl of strawberries. Sometimes all that comes back is the bowl! Another reason to keep an organic garden- wondering little ones who eat what they see....


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

There's a few holiday pictures in my sig. That's "fake Christmas" where she opened gifts she received Saturday since we messed up taking pics on Christmas eve.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi mamas! Happy 2007!







Hope you all had a nice New Year's celebration! We went to a party at a friend's house (a few couples and everyone's kids) and had SO.MUCH.FUN! The kids all went crazy running around, playing, watching videos, blowing noisemakers until we were all about to go deaf - but they all - including Andrew - made it to midnight! The grownups played this hilarious board game called "Battle of the Sexes" (I am such a dork, I looooove games!) where the husbands were on one team and the wives on the other - we started off kicking their butts but somehow (probably we were drinking faster







) they caught up and beat us by a hair and didn't let us hear the end of it all night....oh well, rematch for 2008 we said









Then today we saw Disney on Ice in Philly - the girls are Princess-crazed so they were on cloud nine! My folks joined us too, they had fun watching their grandkids so elated to see Cinderella et. al. skating around and the special effects & stunts these skaters could do were amazing....anyway then we went out for coffee and just relaxed and it was a very nice day to start a hopefully wonderful year!










So what did I miss - well Happy Birthday to Megs, Amy, and Sarah (hey I am SO glad to hear that turning 30 is not so bad, since I have to do it in like 9 months and I've been dreading it!







) and Happy Anniversary Candice!

Solids - anyone else not even start trying yet? I have not offered Andrew anything at all yet, and probably won't for another month or so at least. But Stacy - I love the self-feeding idea, I've seen that link before and I think we're going to do something like that.

For our DDC group move - do we have to stay in the U.S.? Can we move to say, Paris? Or Prague? Or Fiji? Or Tanzania? Seriously though, I used to be afraid of the South (and actually the Midwest and the West and I guess really anything other than NYC!







) I was raised as kind of a Northeast/urban snob but fortunately I got over it! Now that I've known people from all over and gotten to visit more places I've realized that there are stereotypes about everyone and every place and they're just that - stereotypes - everybody has their good points and bad points, right? But yeah, I generally prefer the pace of the NE/mid-Atlantic. I think the West Coast and the South would be too relaxed for me







Love to visit though!!

New Year's Resolutions - good topic! I have a bunch:

1) Get organized. Meaning: declutter the house, sell or give away stuff I don't need anymore, set up better routines, start writing stuff down/making lists so I don't forget things.

2) Stop being late. I am ALWAYS like 5-10 minutes behind for everything. Leave myself extra time and be early so I'm not a big stressball yelling at the kids and rushing everyone - especially for important things like church, appointments, LLL meetings, etc.

3) Continue to lose weight, and more than that, generally be healthier and make the whole family eat healthier, exercise more, use fewer chemicals in the house, etc. I would like to lose at least another 20 pounds before the next baby (And speaking of which, unlike Sarah, GET pregnant again in 2007, at least by the end of the year!







Don't worry, I don't get my period back for a long time so it won't be anytime THAT soon!)

4) Start earning some extra money - I have a few ideas I've been kicking around for very-part-time stuff to do from home.

5) Get involved & volunteer more with causes that are important to me, and specifically with GBS awareness campaigns. I've been meaning to do this since Andrew's birth and NICU stay but never got around to it. There's a great group called The Jesse Cause that my friend's SIL's friend, who also had an infected baby, is involved with and they educate pg mamas and docs about GBS infection and prevention and signs of it, etc. My friend gave me her contact info and I really want to call her. (I know it may not be totally popular around MDC because some mamas I guess consider it an "unnecessary intervention" to be tested for GBS, but obviously after my experience I would strongly disagree!)

6) Most importantly of all - figure out a way to deal positively with DD1's behavior issues, figure out some gentle discipline strategies that will work and stick with them - be calmer and not lose my patience, i.e. no more yelling, threatening/punishing etc. - and be a better wife, be nicer to DH, don't nag and don't lose my patience so often with him, either!

Hmm....so which of these do you think I actually have a shot at keeping?!









OK, here's a question, talking about losing weight as a resolution reminded me of it. I thought of x-posting it in Parents as Partners but also wanted to ask here. What do you do when you are concerned about your DH's health because of his eating habits, etc., and he claims to care but doesn't do anything about it? This is my situation - DH and I were both very slim and healthy when we were married 5 yrs ago, but have totally let ourselves go in that time (of course, I had 3 kids - and he claims he gained "sympathy pounds" all 3 times!) Anyway, I have been working hard to get back into shape - I am far from perfect, I do cheat, but I'm eating healthier in general and exercising, and I've been losing weight.

He on the other hand, is as bad as ever. His diet stinks - he eats junk and sweets and is a carb fiend, and sometimes days go by where he doesn't touch a fruit or vegetable unless I finally force him to! He does not exercise at all. He joined a gym a few months ago and bought new workout shoes and all, but now we pay dues every month and he has never even gone there to get his membership card issued! He claims he has no time. Now I do admit he works very hard and has a stressful job with lots of responsibility, and then I do like to have him home at a decent hour to help with the kids! But he's like 40 pounds overweight now and at his last physical his doc said he needs to lose it, since there's a risk of heart disease etc. in his family, and he is turning 40 this year. He says he wants to, but he gets SO FREAKIN' DEFENSIVE when I point anything out. If I say, "Honey maybe you should have fruit for dessert instead of those cookies" he gets so mad and says I'm not his mother, I shouldn't tell him what to do, etc. If I say I'm worried about him and his health and that the kids and I need him around for a long time, he brushes that off and says I'm trying to control him and that I can tell the kids what to do but not him. Or he says, "This isn't really so bad for me, it has whole grains" and I'll read him the nutrition label where it says it also has a zillion grams of sugar and he'll still argue with black-and-white facts (and he's pretty clueless about nutrition in general). So I'm worried, and frustrated, and it's hard for me since I'm trying hard to get back to looking like I used to for him, but he doesn't seem to care what I think, from a health or attractiveness perspective! I don't want to keep fighting with him and nagging either (see other resolution







) So WWYD?

I better get to bed - more contractors coming tomorrow to give estimates for all our restoration work, and I cannot wait to get that started and get everything back to normal! I thought I'd be hosting a housewarming party by now, not repairing holes in the walls and ceilings!!

Hope everyone's New Year is off to a fabulous start!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

BFM, in my experience, (married 10 years







) you can't even support him to change his diet/exercise if he doesn't REALLY want to. No matter what you say no matter how you say it, if he doesn't want to do it for himself, you're wasting your time. Lead by example. Get healthy, feel good, look good... he may be inspired.

Resolutions...
I like to think of them as goals tho...
1. Take a picture everyday.
2. write more
3. create more
4. cook new things (i love to cook and tend to stay in a rut)
5. walk everyday
6. see a therapist about my birth trauma issues.

I'm sure there are more things... but this is a good start.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Check it out!

http://ynfytyn.livejournal.com/279432.html

I've always wanted to do that. I've always chickened out.

I feel like I can check one off my "things to experience before I kick it" list.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

HOLY COW!!!
You look beautiful.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

Dang, I can so not keep up with ya'll anymore! I get about 5 posts read before the kids interrupt me.

What's this whole frosted and toasted thing? What's that mean? I'm sooo out of the loop!

Behny is good, trying to crawl, babbling like a mad man, able to sit mostly unassisted. He's gotten insanely attached to me, if he so much as sees my back he starts wailing. It is nice to be adored though







: He rolls around the house and gets into everything... I really wasn't expecting that so soon!

Trying to get my body back still. DH and I are joining a gym. I still haven't lost any weight since the baby was about, like, 2 months old.

Behnys lip hasn't ulcerated in over 2 months, yay! Its still tender if it gets bumped, but he's a happy little guy, finally! Its still swollen and not the most attracive thing, but he is the cutest nonetheless. I've got some new pics up on my myspace (click my name) if you're interested.

Hope to chat with everyone soon, if I don't come back tomorrow and find 20 pages to read through! Its great you're all here!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Holly, I'm so glad that Behn's lip is feeling better for him - I can't imagine how hard it has been seeign him hurting like that...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Check it out!

http://ynfytyn.livejournal.com/279432.html

I've always wanted to do that. I've always chickened out.

I feel like I can check one off my "things to experience before I kick it" list.









Zowee!! How does it feel??? Awesome : )

I added you to my Friends page....pm me if you want to add me to yours..


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
BFM, in my experience, (married 10 years







) you can't even support him to change his diet/exercise if he doesn't REALLY want to. No matter what you say no matter how you say it, if he doesn't want to do it for himself, you're wasting your time. Lead by example. Get healthy, feel good, look good... he may be inspired.

Unfortunately,







: - he's got to really want it...and I agree with leading by example as being your best bet, because as you've seen, the other way isn't working either, and is only causing stress.







and hope your own transformation gives him motivation to start making some changes, too.

The ONLY thing I could suggest is if you are the main one who does the grocery shopping, buy healthier alternatives to what he usually eats; then at the very least, he'd have to go through the extra effort to get it on his own, and he might not do that? Maybe? Or maybe not - I dunno.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace's voice* 
What's this whole frosted and toasted thing? What's that mean? I'm sooo out of the loop!

Aw, I don't have the PM anymore, or I'd send it ot you - anyone? anyone? Bueller?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
(one of my resolutions is to keep up with you all mamas and the MDC boards in general ... I seem to do much better when I hang out with my "tribe")









me too.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Zowee!! How does it feel??? Awesome : )

I added you to my Friends page....pm me if you want to add me to yours..

It feels like velcro!









Like I can walk around with small stuffed animals on my head and they wouldn't go anyway.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

earthmama, you rock! awesome awesome awesome! and, wow, you totally have the right head shape for that - beautiful!







I love the step by step pictorial, too









More on the solids thing ... I guess I was in error saying Max has no interest in solids. He is very interested - in squishing food, smashing food, smearing food, throwing food, and patting food ... just not in actually eating any food









We are on our 3rd week of being back in cloth diapers. I guess the 4th time was the charm









OKay, I have some decluttering to do and I hear the coffee pot calling my name









Be back later to *try* and catch up with you all. Best Wishes!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
My dh is from Arizona, and always talks about how much it sucks because of the heat. But deserty stuff is so pretty. And land is cheaper than in Oregon. And every house has a pool. New Mexico appeals to me too.

I think I like desert. I have thought of New Mexico but haven't heard anything about it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My first food was Kraft macaroni and cheese at 5 months. And I'm fine! Haha, no, not really. My aunt sneaked it to me, which of course enraged my mother. That's been my all time favorite binge food my whole life. The next food I tried was mashed potatoes. Again, thanks to that aunt. Second favorite binge food. I know that's only silly anecdotal observation, but that's one reason we're just not going to feed processed food to Harper until she's old enough to understand a little more about nutrition and moderation. It's been really hard to unlearn old habits as we try to address health and lifestyle issues as a family. I want to be careful about setting examples and introducing things that are potentially addictive (yes, sometimes I seriously crave something nasty like McDonald's fries - WTH do they put in those?! Dairy and traces of peanuts, actually







). There's a big history of heart disease, obesity, diabetes, and cancer on both sides of our family, so we're doing what we can. Sometimes convenience wins, but we'll die trying, I guess.

I don't think I had Kraft Mac & Cheese that early but it is a guilty pleasure







: Hee. Won't eat Spaghetti O's but will eat Kraft.







BUT since I usually make mac and cheese from scratch and dh likes it better, he will never let me have it. So I get it maybe once a year....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
well i'm out if we're going to the south, or the mid west... i gotta live on the egde - i can't live in the middle.









Is Ruby the only one with little interest in solids? shes tried avocado and sweet potato, and didn't care much for either...








you guys!

Hmmmm... How are Oregan and Washington? Those might be cool....Yup, I know, still not going west...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Thank you!

Just a little bit














: Seems like another one now, too - for the past 2 days doing nothing but eating and sleeping....

Yeah, I think we were in one last week. I kept telling J, "I'm out! I have nothing left to give!" and then he finally slowed down and then I was engorged for two days.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
Speaking of solids, I did the usual gerber purees of fruit and veggies and then my own mashed foods with ds#1 starting at around 7 mos. However, this time with Gabriel I am trying something different, and it was inspired after reading this page:

Self-Feeding Solids

So, I have been doing this for a week now, and I have to say it is awesome. He has had a yam, broccoli, bananas, and bread so far. Of course, very little is actually eaten, but it is so much fun to watch him _having so much fun_. Spoon-feeding my first child was not "fun" for him, like this is for Gabriel. And I like the thought of the saved expense of never having to buy any pureed baby food, nor the "work" of making homemade pureed baby food, when it appears it may be totally unnecessary. Sweet!


My 3 yo has to have things cut to puree. I know, we have small throats.







Even when I had J self feeding avocado, I still mashed it to a puree; anything bigger and he would gag. He gags if I do regular apple sauce... too thick I guess. Let's see, right now I have left fruits alone cause I think J may be allergic to something cause his chin gets all red whenever fruits touch it. So he is doing soft table foods that I can mash (veggies) and gerber veggies and some cereal. He had not been showing the greatest interest and then it totally changed. I won't do meat for a while (put it off with ds1 as well cause I refused to do canned meat cause it just grossed me out and I figured if he didn't have the teeth to do it, maybe he wasn't meant to have it anyway) And he seems to have the milk allergy so can't introduce that either... Man, this is boring for me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 









mikey is tooting whilest we speak...too much baby yogurt me thinks...one of his favorites! he also tried mahi mahi the other day - LOVED it. and dh makes homemade blueberry pancakes, i couldn't shovel it in fast enough. he's also a fan of the pretzel rod. so far he hasn't met a food he doesn't like.

i love how all kids are different. my dd1 was pretty picky. sweet potatos and apples or pears. hated meat (which was fine, dh was a vegetarian so we hardly ever had it anyway). she's very unpicky now at 7yo, she'll try anything, favorite food is calamari.

dd2's first food was a middle eastern dish (dh's family is middle eastern and spanish) but other than that was pretty darn picky until about 4yo. now she'll try most things, but her favorite is salad: greens, cucumbers, carrots, croutons and vinegar and lemon (seriously her salads are so sour, that i'm puckering just thinking about it)

dd3 wasn't picky as a babe - loved meat of all things best, but now would be on the elf diet if she had her druthers (you know, candy, candy canes, candy corn and syrup?) favorite food at 4yo: blueberry pancakes and marshmallows

ds1 loves fish! His favorites are fish, broccoli, carrots, tomato and RICE. He is definitely my rice baby. Loves his pancakes and waffles with peanut butter and syrup. Not a big beef eater or even much chicken, though he does love his chicken dinosaurs and LOVES chocolate with mint.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
There's a few holiday pictures in my sig. That's "fake Christmas" where she opened gifts she received Saturday since we messed up taking pics on Christmas eve.

Just change the date back. I did it once when I missed taking pics of ds1 2nd birthday cake....














:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and hope the babes are all doing well. And hope you all had fantastic holidays.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
For our DDC group move - do we have to stay in the U.S.? Can we move to say, Paris? Or Prague? Or Fiji? Or Tanzania? Seriously though, I used to be afraid of the South (and actually the Midwest and the West and I guess really anything other than NYC!







) I was raised as kind of a Northeast/urban snob but fortunately I got over it! Now that I've known people from all over and gotten to visit more places I've realized that there are stereotypes about everyone and every place and they're just that - stereotypes - everybody has their good points and bad points, right? But yeah, I generally prefer the pace of the NE/mid-Atlantic. I think the West Coast and the South would be too relaxed for me







Love to visit though!!

Hmmm... Let's go to Canada! Jes will pick out a great place for us! That sounds awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
BFM, in my experience, (married 10 years







) you can't even support him to change his diet/exercise if he doesn't REALLY want to. No matter what you say no matter how you say it, if he doesn't want to do it for himself, you're wasting your time. Lead by example. Get healthy, feel good, look good... he may be inspired.










, not sure if there is anything else you can do.... Trying to figure out how to get my dh to do something as well.... We shall see if it works....







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
It feels like velcro!









Like I can walk around with small stuffed animals on my head and they wouldn't go anyway.









:, I added you as a friend as well....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and hope the babes are all doing well. And hope you all had fantastic holidays.










ALWAYS








Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah/earthmama: AWESOME!!! Are you giving the hair to locks of love??

Chiromama- I totally agree, I was about to say lead by example until I saw you beat me to it.

Now, BFM: I know you mean to help your dh. But could he feel you're being hurtful? It Bob had said those things to me even though he would want me to choose healthy over not, I would be very hurt. In my almost 10 years of marriage and 21 years of being with this man, I also have learned to lead by example. Another thing, we dont have stuff like that in the house. I understand he can get it at work but have snackies such as fresh veggies or fruit. Have some fresh cut carrots at the dinner meal. The whole family can eat them and the little guy can chew on it like MAggie does. I tell Liz, eat your carrots so you can see in the dark! Which is true btw!
I also have noticed when I give Bob positive support not matter what the situation, he tends to do better and is a great partner in all things.

I might add after the nicu stay and having Maggie at home, Bob lost all of my pregncy weight







. Maggies first 6 mos she didnt like to sit and be held. So I spent a lot of time nursing standing, swaying etc. So did Bob. Sometimes during dinner she would be screaming so we took turns in the middle of the meal standing with her. Well 15 minutes later we would go back to our dinner and be full. Then I realized we were eating smaller portions etc and off the pounds came. I have another 20 to go but I am down 2 sizes so far. I am hoping to be at an 8 by next Thanksgiving.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace's voice* 
What's this whole frosted and toasted thing? What's that mean? I'm sooo out of the loop!


I got you covered. How is the living situation going???


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I got you covered. How is the living situation going???

Damn! fresh meat and all.......







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Damn! fresh meat and all.......







:









: I'm sure something new will start coming around shortly....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

So back at work...







back on MDC regularly...







: back with my pump.....







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Check it out!

http://ynfytyn.livejournal.com/279432.html

I've always wanted to do that. I've always chickened out.

I feel like I can check one off my "things to experience before I kick it" list.









Awesome!! It looks SO good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace's voice* 
Dang, I can so not keep up with ya'll anymore! I get about 5 posts read before the kids interrupt me.

What's this whole frosted and toasted thing? What's that mean? I'm sooo out of the loop!

Behny is good, trying to crawl, babbling like a mad man, able to sit mostly unassisted. He's gotten insanely attached to me, if he so much as sees my back he starts wailing. It is nice to be adored though







: He rolls around the house and gets into everything... I really wasn't expecting that so soon!

Trying to get my body back still. DH and I are joining a gym. I still haven't lost any weight since the baby was about, like, 2 months old.

Behnys lip hasn't ulcerated in over 2 months, yay! Its still tender if it gets bumped, but he's a happy little guy, finally! Its still swollen and not the most attracive thing, but he is the cutest nonetheless. I've got some new pics up on my myspace (click my name) if you're interested.

Hope to chat with everyone soon, if I don't come back tomorrow and find 20 pages to read through! Its great you're all here!

We've missed you! Glad to hear Behn is doing well!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and hope the babes are all doing well. And hope you all had fantastic holidays.









Always welcome!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
There's a few holiday pictures in my sig. That's "fake Christmas" where she opened gifts she received Saturday since we messed up taking pics on Christmas eve.

She's so cute! DH loves the quality of your photos!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and hope the babes are all doing well. And hope you all had fantastic holidays.









HEY Lisa!

Happy New Year!

I'm sending out that Ergo today! Sorry I'm so slow.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
There's a few holiday pictures in my sig. That's "fake Christmas" where she opened gifts she received Saturday since we messed up taking pics on Christmas eve.

Beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
BFM, in my experience, (married 10 years







) you can't even support him to change his diet/exercise if he doesn't REALLY want to. No matter what you say no matter how you say it, if he doesn't want to do it for himself, you're wasting your time. Lead by example. Get healthy, feel good, look good... he may be inspired.

Good point....I kinda thought I was doing that already, but maybe I didn't give it enough time to work! You're right though, he's gotta be ready....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Check it out!

http://ynfytyn.livejournal.com/279432.html

I've always wanted to do that. I've always chickened out.

I feel like I can check one off my "things to experience before I kick it" list.









Cool! You look awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grace's voice* 
Dang, I can so not keep up with ya'll anymore! I get about 5 posts read before the kids interrupt me.

What's this whole frosted and toasted thing? What's that mean? I'm sooo out of the loop!

Behny is good, trying to crawl, babbling like a mad man, able to sit mostly unassisted. He's gotten insanely attached to me, if he so much as sees my back he starts wailing. It is nice to be adored though







: He rolls around the house and gets into everything... I really wasn't expecting that so soon!

Trying to get my body back still. DH and I are joining a gym. I still haven't lost any weight since the baby was about, like, 2 months old.

Behnys lip hasn't ulcerated in over 2 months, yay! Its still tender if it gets bumped, but he's a happy little guy, finally! Its still swollen and not the most attracive thing, but he is the cutest nonetheless. I've got some new pics up on my myspace (click my name) if you're interested.

Hope to chat with everyone soon, if I don't come back tomorrow and find 20 pages to read through! Its great you're all here!

Hi there! Good to "see" you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Unfortunately,







: - he's got to really want it...and I agree with leading by example as being your best bet, because as you've seen, the other way isn't working either, and is only causing stress.







and hope your own transformation gives him motivation to start making some changes, too.

The ONLY thing I could suggest is if you are the main one who does the grocery shopping, buy healthier alternatives to what he usually eats; then at the very least, he'd have to go through the extra effort to get it on his own, and he might not do that? Maybe? Or maybe not - I dunno.

Good idea - yes - I do most of the grocery shopping so I'll have to make more of an effort to buy only healthy things (I guess the problem is sometimes I'll buy something unhealthy, like cookies or whatever, for a treat, since I know I can just have one once in a while - but he will eat the whole bag if they're around!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and hope the babes are all doing well. And hope you all had fantastic holidays.









LISA!! I miss you!! Come back!!







Please? Come on, you know even you and I are way different on some things, but you added so much to our DDC, you gotta come back and hang with us sometimes







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Now, BFM: I know you mean to help your dh. But could he feel you're being hurtful? It Bob had said those things to me even though he would want me to choose healthy over not, I would be very hurt. In my almost 10 years of marriage and 21 years of being with this man, I also have learned to lead by example. Another thing, we dont have stuff like that in the house. I understand he can get it at work but have snackies such as fresh veggies or fruit. Have some fresh cut carrots at the dinner meal. The whole family can eat them and the little guy can chew on it like MAggie does. I tell Liz, eat your carrots so you can see in the dark! Which is true btw!
I also have noticed when I give Bob positive support not matter what the situation, he tends to do better and is a great partner in all things.

Yeah....sigh....perhaps I'm coming across as hurtful when I don't mean to....I just get worried because he's had a lot of people in his family die young of heart disease related to weight, cholesterol, etc. (his cousin died suddenly of a heart attack at 45) and maybe it's selfish but then I get kind of offended, like why do the kids and I not mean enough to him to make him want to be healthy and be a good example? But I don't want to be nagging and controlling either, so I guess I have to just lay off for a while and like you all said, just continue what I'm doing. Thanks!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

You guys could all move up here if you want.







It's not real warm in the winter, but summers are alright, and the snow is awesome. People are fairly open minded, and most of the people here are wonderfully friendly.

Katie's tried avocado, carrots, sweet potato, pears, applesauce, rice, yogurt. I forget if there's been anything else. She LOVED the yogurt and avocado, hated the carrots, everything else falls in the realm of "ok". I keep feeding her things off my plate whenever there's something I'm ok with her having. The only things we're holding off on are eggs (because my sister is very allergic), and wheat and barley (because my mom is very allergic). I also think we'll hold off on tomatoes, because I show a slight sensitivity to cooked tomatoes.

Katie has been terrorizing my parents' poor cat. He's an amazing cat. He's a big fluffy orange thing, and he's the sweetest cat I've ever met. She pulls his hair and he snuggles closer and purrs, she yanks on his ears and he purrs harder. I try to keep her hand off him so she can't pull his hair and he pushes my hand out of the way so she can get to him. It cracks me up. And when he's finally had enough mauling, he just jumps down and walks away.

I posted a picture of the fleece I used for my new pouch on my blog. It's the "Jes" link.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

So... nasty mom milestone yesterday: I was a DORK and laid Nevie on the bed at my parents' house to nap. She fell off the bed a while later. Ugh. Worst feeling EVER. She's totally fine and was smiling again within a couple minutes, but those horrible moments of wondering how she'd fallen and if she was hurt... never again. I now have the pack n' play from their house and she won't be napping on the bed anymore. She's more mobile than I gave her credit for.

We've been playing around with solids for a few weeks, too. She liked avocado pretty well, hated yams, and is pretty keen on the organic rice cereal. I don't feed her much -- just to play with, mostly, and see how her tongue thrust is adapting. Last night at my 'rents, she sat in a high chair and played with spaghetti noodles. We got some cuuuuute pictures of that! But they're on my mom's camera, so I need to do some shuffling.

I am thisclose to being done with my applications. Right now (since Neves is asleep), I'm going to work on the last essay -- the short, handwritten one -- and then I will have that application done. The last one just needs something printed out and I don't have my printer yet. Bleargh. It will be such a relief to get those darn things delivered! And then the waiting... yikes.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


nah, i can't do that kind of weather...no hurricanes for me!


Man, I understand! Thats why WE don't live on the coast!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KnittingKara*


Hey, Amy, can I get on that list?







: Max was born June 20th (I know, Max & Ruby share a birthday ... Max & Ruby, how cute is that!)

Thank you!

Let's see ... resolutions ... well, basically Hubby and I have (gulp) decided to Compact this year. I'm totally terrified about it as I LOVE to shop







There's a big ole long winded post about it on my blog.

Okay, fussy babe = short computer time, so I'll catch up with you ladies tomorrow.










How funny is it that when you said "Max and Ruby" at first I thought you meant the show on Noggin, "Max and Ruby" the rabbits. I was very confused







:









Dh and I are definetly doing the Declutter, Organize, and Ebay Selling Blitz!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


There's a few holiday pictures in my sig. That's "fake Christmas" where she opened gifts she received Saturday since we messed up taking pics on Christmas eve.


Love the Pics! That little worm/measuring stuffed animal is so cute. Where'd ya get it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


BFM, in my experience, (married 10 years







) you can't even support him to change his diet/exercise if he doesn't REALLY want to. No matter what you say no matter how you say it, if he doesn't want to do it for himself, you're wasting your time. Lead by example. Get healthy, feel good, look good... he may be inspired.

Resolutions...
I like to think of them as goals tho...
1. Take a picture everyday.
2. write more
3. create more
4. cook new things (i love to cook and tend to stay in a rut)
5. walk everyday
6. see a therapist about my birth trauma issues.

I'm sure there are more things... but this is a good start.










Exactly what I was thinking. I could totally steal your resolutions. 
1. Lose rest of baby weight.
2. Stay on a dairy free diet. (this is soooo hard for me and I realize everytime I cheat, is another 3 weeks before I can see if J.C is senstitive to dairy







)
3. write in my journal more
4. take a picture everyday and actually upload it to the computer and send it to family
5. get a vegetarian cookbook and move the family in that direction (we eat very little meat, but I want us to be healthy vegetarians, any suggestions on a good cookbook)
6. Declutter, Organize, and sell on Ebay
7. Try to keep my anxieties about my house being messy at bay. (We have 3 kids, I need to try to remember that my house doesn't need to look like "Better Homes and Gardens" is coming to do a photo shoot at any moment) O.C.D. Im not saying my house EVER looks that clean, but I start to get anxious and snappy when I feel overwhelmed at the all the clutter.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *earthmama369*


Check it out!

http://ynfytyn.livejournal.com/279432.html

I've always wanted to do that. I've always chickened out.

I feel like I can check one off my "things to experience before I kick it" list.










Love it!! You have the perfect head for it. you look beautiful!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


Holly, I'm so glad that Behn's lip is feeling better for him - I can't imagine how hard it has been seeign him hurting like that...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


Unfortunately,







: - he's got to really want it...and I agree with leading by example as being your best bet, because as you've seen, the other way isn't working either, and is only causing stress.







and hope your own transformation gives him motivation to start making some changes, too.

The ONLY thing I could suggest is if you are the main one who does the grocery shopping, buy healthier alternatives to what he usually eats; then at the very least, he'd have to go through the extra effort to get it on his own, and he might not do that? Maybe? Or maybe not - I dunno.


Exactly! We are kinda going thru this right now. But dh is very compliant. He's had terrible stomach pain since college, and I've finally got him to feel better by putting him on the SCD. We don't follow it to the letter, but we've gotten rid of simple carbs, stay away from sugar, and eat more fiber etc... Except Im the one whose normally cheating.







Im a total carb junkie!! We've gone completely organic and I've actual found some good "feel like Im cheating" foods that are good for us. Shopping takes forever now, cuz Im reading labels the whole time. So now I hope I'll be able to lose the rest of the baby weight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


Aw, I don't have the PM anymore, or I'd send it ot you - anyone? anyone? Bueller?


Done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *earthmama369*


It feels like velcro!









Like I can walk around with small stuffed animals on my head and they wouldn't go anyway.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and hope the babes are all doing well. And hope you all had fantastic holidays.










Welcome Back!! Happy New Year!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


I might add after the nicu stay and having Maggie at home, Bob lost all of my pregncy weight







. Maggies first 6 mos she didnt like to sit and be held. So I spent a lot of time nursing standing, swaying etc. So did Bob. Sometimes during dinner she would be screaming so we took turns in the middle of the meal standing with her. Well 15 minutes later we would go back to our dinner and be full. Then I realized we were eating smaller portions etc and off the pounds came. I have another 20 to go but I am down 2 sizes so far. I am hoping to be at an 8 by next Thanksgiving.


Way to go on the weight loss!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


So back at work...







back on MDC regularly...







: back with my pump.....







:


Hugs babe, but glad to have you back!







:

hey Bfm, Im having trouble staying on my dairy free diet. What kinds of foods do you eat. Plus, we got rid of the thrush (now Im not so sure it was, cuz it was gone the next day) but he has eczema around his left eye, a tiny patch on his forehead, and some on his upper lip. Could dairy sensitivity cause eczema? Plus we stopped giving him any solids. It seemed to start w/ the solids. We were only giving him sweet potatoes, pear, and avocado but then noticed the eczema, but I can't be sure a little wasn't there before kwim? Plus those foods don't seem like the normal allergy problems. We've given him either fresh mashed foods or if I do the jarred babyfood, its been either Earths Best Organic or Organic Naturally Preferred.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
You guys could all move up here if you want.







It's not real warm in the winter, but summers are alright, and the snow is awesome. People are fairly open minded, and most of the people here are wonderfully friendly.

Katie's tried avocado, carrots, sweet potato, pears, applesauce, rice, yogurt. I forget if there's been anything else. She LOVED the yogurt and avocado, hated the carrots, everything else falls in the realm of "ok". I keep feeding her things off my plate whenever there's something I'm ok with her having. The only things we're holding off on are eggs (because my sister is very allergic), and wheat and barley (because my mom is very allergic). I also think we'll hold off on tomatoes, because I show a slight sensitivity to cooked tomatoes.

Katie has been terrorizing my parents' poor cat. He's an amazing cat. He's a big fluffy orange thing, and he's the sweetest cat I've ever met. She pulls his hair and he snuggles closer and purrs, she yanks on his ears and he purrs harder. I try to keep her hand off him so she can't pull his hair and he pushes my hand out of the way so she can get to him. It cracks me up. And when he's finally had enough mauling, he just jumps down and walks away.

I posted a picture of the fleece I used for my new pouch on my blog. It's the "Jes" link.

That is an awesome cat!! Our cat that passed a couple years ago







: was like that. He let the girls maul him and he just purred harder.

Love the fleece! Wanna see a pic of the pouch in action! The neclace is so cute on her!

I forgot that J.C's also had rice cereal and Oatmeal. Now he's getting nothing and we're trying to get the eczema gone, then introduce things very slowly and see what triggers the eczema. It could be the food he's eaten or the food I've eaten. This is so overwhelming. I don't want my baby to hurt and I don't know how to fix it!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
So... nasty mom milestone yesterday: I was a DORK and laid Nevie on the bed at my parents' house to nap. She fell off the bed a while later. Ugh. Worst feeling EVER. She's totally fine and was smiling again within a couple minutes, but those horrible moments of wondering how she'd fallen and if she was hurt... never again. I now have the pack n' play from their house and she won't be napping on the bed anymore. She's more mobile than I gave her credit for.

We've been playing around with solids for a few weeks, too. She liked avocado pretty well, hated yams, and is pretty keen on the organic rice cereal. I don't feed her much -- just to play with, mostly, and see how her tongue thrust is adapting. Last night at my 'rents, she sat in a high chair and played with spaghetti noodles. We got some cuuuuute pictures of that! But they're on my mom's camera, so I need to do some shuffling.

I am thisclose to being done with my applications. Right now (since Neves is asleep), I'm going to work on the last essay -- the short, handwritten one -- and then I will have that application done. The last one just needs something printed out and I don't have my printer yet. Bleargh. It will be such a relief to get those darn things delivered! And then the waiting... yikes.

Hugs Meg, I think we've all done something like that at some point in parenthood. Atleast those of us w/ more than one kiddo. Its like time stands still and if feels like forever for you to round the bed and see if they're ok! UGGHH, nasty feeling. Hugs









Good Luck on nearing the end of the application process!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Someone mentioned yogurt.... When can the babies have yogurt? I remember dd1 eating Yobaby and she loves eating yogurt now. Maggie keeps trying to eat our yogurt so I am thinking maybe she can try but.....

Liz alsohad milk around 12 mos, maybe I might do soymilk w Mags though. I drink soy myself.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

As Meg would say, holy cats! A girl leave for her break and comes back to a solid page (and I have my view set at 50!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
It feels like velcro!









Like I can walk around with small stuffed animals on my head and they wouldn't go anyway.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
OKay, I have some decluttering to do

I have been feeling that bug, feeling like we just have too much stuff we don't need - just ahve to get DH on board, he's from a family of hoarders.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and hope the babes are all doing well. And hope you all had fantastic holidays.









Happy New Year, Lisa!! Hope your family is well, and hope to see you peek in sometimes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So back at work...







back on MDC regularly...







: back with my pump.....







:









,







,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Good idea - yes - I do most of the grocery shopping so I'll have to make more of an effort to buy only healthy things (I guess the problem is sometimes I'll buy something unhealthy, like cookies or whatever, for a treat, since I know I can just have one once in a while - but he will eat the whole bag if they're around!)

Another idea: When you do buy treats, as soon as you get them home portion them out into single servings, so he'd have to "work" to have more than just a small treat. I once made a package of M&Ms last 2 weeks doing that...a feat previously unheard of in this household.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
So... nasty mom milestone yesterday: I was a DORK and laid Nevie on the bed at my parents' house to nap. She fell off the bed a while later. Ugh. Worst feeling EVER. .









I was *THIS* close to joining you on that one last week, hon...only be sheer dumb luck did I peek in the bedroom and see little skooch at the edge of the bed, getting geared up to roll one more time. I have a monitor in the room and she usually chit chats a little when she wakes up, but this time she was silent on me and didn't let me know she was awake. I dove onto the bed and caught her leg just as she was about to go over. New nap routine: put the mattress from her portable crib on the floor and nurse her there, then do the old unlatch and sneak off.

And congrats on your applications!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I posted a picture of the fleece I used for my new pouch on my blog. It's the "Jes" link.

Wish I could have found some fleece like that instead of winding up with my "seizure poncho"


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Oh...and I was so inspired by you "primping" mamas, that not only did I shave in the shower today, I used the pumice stone on my gnarly feet, I put moisturizer on my face, AND I put gel in my hair! What a priss!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie has been terrorizing my parents' poor cat. He's an amazing cat. He's a big fluffy orange thing, and he's the sweetest cat I've ever met. She pulls his hair and he snuggles closer and purrs, she yanks on his ears and he purrs harder. I try to keep her hand off him so she can't pull his hair and he pushes my hand out of the way so she can get to him. It cracks me up. And when he's finally had enough mauling, he just jumps down and walks away.

Marlow terrorizes our cat too and he loves her! She can even put her fingers in his mouth. I just worry about what she'll do to another cat someday thinking that all cats are so gentle.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh...and I was so inspired by you "primping" mamas, that not only did I shave in the shower today, I used the pumice stone on my gnarly feet, I put moisturizer on my face, AND I put gel in my hair! What a priss!
















Yeah I also shaved in the shower because of these primping mamas! I told DH that I may start plucking again and he begged me not too!

Dh shaved his hair last night. We first tried to give him a regular haircut but we found out that we have no idea what we were doing so we wound up cutting it all off. I was worried that Marlow was going to freak out but she seems to not mind it at all! He also trimmed his beard and was surprised at how his orange juice doesn't hang around like it used to!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I ordered way too many xmas photos Marlow and a new sheet just arrived. Does anyone want one? I know I sent 3 non-tomato shots out and I would love to send you guys the real photo but I don't remember who got them.

Please???


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I loved the tomato shot but I have plenty of everyone!

Speaking of beards: DH grew a go tee for me. very sexy







His parents were over the other night and my MIL made a few comments and Bob had this smirk on his face. He told me later her couldnt tell his mother he kept the beard because his wife attacked him for days on end with it.

For an idea, here he is clean shaving like he normally is:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...152_110106.jpg

So now I have to take a pic w the beard. It has some gray in it, which I think is cool too...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
hey Bfm, Im having trouble staying on my dairy free diet. What kinds of foods do you eat. Plus, we got rid of the thrush (now Im not so sure it was, cuz it was gone the next day) but he has eczema around his left eye, a tiny patch on his forehead, and some on his upper lip. Could dairy sensitivity cause eczema? Plus we stopped giving him any solids. It seemed to start w/ the solids. We were only giving him sweet potatoes, pear, and avocado but then noticed the eczema, but I can't be sure a little wasn't there before kwim? Plus those foods don't seem like the normal allergy problems. We've given him either fresh mashed foods or if I do the jarred babyfood, its been either Earths Best Organic or Organic Naturally Preferred.









I am have so much trouble avoiding dairy. I just, um, LOVE IT







We have the eczema patches as well, but as dh has them, I'm chalking it up to his skin issues... He had them before he started solids and even during times when I was avoiding dairy. It has gotten better though, with concentrated lotioning... Now, if I can just convince dh to do the same... Maybe if I volunteer to do it for him it will work....









Is there a good cheese substitute? Or sour cream? I can avoid milk, but hard to avoid those ones sometimes...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Someone mentioned yogurt.... When can the babies have yogurt? I remember dd1 eating Yobaby and she loves eating yogurt now. Maggie keeps trying to eat our yogurt so I am thinking maybe she can try but.....

Liz alsohad milk around 12 mos, maybe I might do soymilk w Mags though. I drink soy myself.

I think the dairy other than milk is suggested at 9 months.... Obviously, my kid won't be doing it though at this rate... C did the soy milk too.







: Oh, but I think there are 30 million warnings about too much soy now, right? Of course, I think too much of anything can be bad, but hey...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh...and I was so inspired by you "primping" mamas, that not only did I shave in the shower today, I used the pumice stone on my gnarly feet, I put moisturizer on my face, AND I put gel in my hair! What a priss!
















Um, I thought about it. Does that count?







Maybe this coming weekend I'll do a full on primp session....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I ordered way too many xmas photos Marlow and a new sheet just arrived. Does anyone want one? I know I sent 3 non-tomato shots out and I would love to send you guys the real photo but I don't remember who got them.

Please???

ME! Wait - I got a tomato one - is this different?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
So... nasty mom milestone yesterday: I was a DORK and laid Nevie on the bed at my parents' house to nap. She fell off the bed a while later. Ugh. Worst feeling EVER. She's totally fine and was smiling again within a couple minutes, but those horrible moments of wondering how she'd fallen and if she was hurt... never again. I now have the pack n' play from their house and she won't be napping on the bed anymore. She's more mobile than I gave her credit for.

We've been playing around with solids for a few weeks, too. She liked avocado pretty well, hated yams, and is pretty keen on the organic rice cereal. I don't feed her much -- just to play with, mostly, and see how her tongue thrust is adapting. Last night at my 'rents, she sat in a high chair and played with spaghetti noodles. We got some cuuuuute pictures of that! But they're on my mom's camera, so I need to do some shuffling.

I am thisclose to being done with my applications. Right now (since Neves is asleep), I'm going to work on the last essay -- the short, handwritten one -- and then I will have that application done. The last one just needs something printed out and I don't have my printer yet. Bleargh. It will be such a relief to get those darn things delivered! And then the waiting... yikes.









. And congrats on the apps!

Sam has figured out how to pull her socks off.







And I just caught Kahlua trying to "help" her by pulling the other one off for her. They're so cute together.

And Sam's rocking a mohawk today. It just dried that way.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I loved the tomato shot but I have plenty of everyone!

Speaking of beards: DH grew a go tee for me. very sexy







His parents were over the other night and my MIL made a few comments and Bob had this smirk on his face. He told me later her couldnt tell his mother he kept the beard because his wife attacked him for days on end with it.

For an idea, here he is clean shaving like he normally is:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...152_110106.jpg

So now I have to take a pic w the beard. It has some gray in it, which I think is cool too...

DH has had a goatee since we met, and I heart it.
Oh wait - there was that brief time span when he was clinically depressed and unemployed, and decided a good project to occupy his time would be to shave the goatee and grow a handlebar moustache...









YES, I'm serious. I've tried to block it out, but it's burned in my visual memory forever.









I lurve DH with his goatee.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sigh. I can't keep up. One of resolutions is to waste less time online. I already don't like it!

But, hi Lisa! Happy New Year!

And BFM, I understand the health concerns. My dad is overweight in the belly, and his dad died of a heart attack at age 55. But my mom's nagging brings out the rebellious teenager in him. It really hurts his feelings.

Oh, Ange, you would love Oregon. The rain can be a bit much, but it's not as horrible as people say it is. But there's sooooo much to do and see that's family friendly, and people here really care about the environment and social issues.

Have a great day!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
DH has had a goatee since we met, and I heart it.
Oh wait - there was that brief time span when he was clinically depressed and unemployed, and decided a good project to occupy his time would be to shave the goatee and grow a handlebar moustache...









YES, I'm serious. I've tried to block it out, but it's burned in my visual memory forever.










I lurve DH with his goatee.

Lee has done the handlebar mustache too. My favorite is the big chops...so sexy but he doesn't want them right now


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OK, help a mama out. I really need ot get on the good foot and get a carrier to get DD on my back, and my brain is just having a hard time deciding which one to get. I've read so many good things about the Ergo, but I've found that I really like the comfort of the unstructured-ness of my wrap (but am completely useless getting her secure on my back in that), so I'm leaning towards a MeiTei instead of an Ergo.

So, she's already 20 pounds. Will I be able to wear a 30-pound toddler on my back in a MeiTei?

Who here has an Ergo? What can you tell me about comfort regardin gthat waistband and clips?

I cannot make up my mind.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam weighs 18 pounds even as of today.







I love how well she's catching up!

She's between the 50th and 75th percentiles for length, and the 25th and 50th for weight.









Oh, and we can see her second tooth, so it should start breaking through any day now.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

My recommendation for all you mamas trying to spend less time on the computer, but still keep up (though it may not work for ya, but what have you got to lose?) is switch to the daily updates. That way, you get all the post for the day in one email (hmmm... that could be long I suppose for us though...) and you can reply to whatever by clicking on the link in the email. So really, you just are alloting yourself one time a day to really be on. Or you can not log on at all but still keep up on the reading. This has helped alot with the other threads I am on, but I can't resist checking in on you guys and keep this thread as instant notification.







:

Heather, I have absolutely no help for you cause I am still using my original OTSBH. But I am making a poncho for J that once I finish I'll post a pic of







:

I actually wouldn't mind taking a trip to visit some of those states I mentioned... We are actually thinking of doing something this summer.... I think DH wants to try Seattle though.

My DH can't grow facial hair. I think it is the asian in him. He tries bless his heart and um, not so much....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sam weighs 18 pounds even as of today.







I love how well she's catching up!

She's between the 50th and 75th percentiles for length, and the 25th and 50th for weight.









Oh, and we can see her second tooth, so it should start breaking through any day now.


Way to Grow Sam!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Okay, that was the funniest thing. I just got an error message that said I have to wait 20 seconds between post and try back in 1 second. Guess I was posting too frequently.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

i already can't keep up. This is nap number 4. She's acting tired all day.

Dairy substitutes can be kind of gross, so keep trying if you don't like the first one you taste. Haven't found a good soy cheese that's also casein-free. I mean I've found them, but they all taste like butt. I like Silk's soy creamer. Tofutti cream cheese and sour cream is actually decent. We use Earth Balance instead of butter, and it melts well and is good for cooking/searing. I can't tell the difference, actually, and neither can my husband the butter hound. I like Soy Decadence brand for "ice cream," and Tofutti cuties ain't half bad ice cream sandwiches. I like making a smoothie with rice or almond milk and banana and cocoa powder. Put that in a chilled glass, and it's like a milkshake. Sunspire makes chocolate in a totally dairy-free factory, and it's delicious. It has some soy flour and soy lethicin in it to make it creamy like milk chocolate. I'm freaking glad we don't have a soy allergy. There's a lot of info in the health & healing forum for people avoiding dairy.

As far as avoiding dairy, I certainly do want cheese or something sometimes, but I think "If I put this in my mouth, it literally hurts my child." She gets uncomfortable, spits up, breaks out, won't sleep, and will get blood in the stool if it's a full exposure and not just a trace. That is enough to put me off. Plus the ped said each exposure hurts the chances of growing out of it. Of all the things we do for them, not stuffing pizza in my mouth is probably one of the easiest. Although I did have a dream about fondue recently.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

What else...Harper's inch worm toy is made by Lamaze. Not sure where it's from since it was a gift.

I think the mei tei is easiest for the back carry right now. Nicole, you can try our Babyhawk if you want before you buy. I had someone show me the back carry in the wrap, and it looked easy enough, but her child was old enough to understand "hold still and grab mommy." So I'm not confident enough with the wrap yet. would love to try an ergo. I keep hearing how they are the greatest thing since sliced bread!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a Babyhawk mei tai, and I love it for the back carry, which I pretty much only do around the house. It really evens out the weight. My back appreciates it very much. The problem is that the tying can be a bitch when you're out. The ties are really long. I'd love an Ergo for easy out-of-the-house back carrying. Hey, my bday's coming up. Is it dumb to ask for an Ergo for my bday?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I ordered way too many xmas photos Marlow and a new sheet just arrived. Does anyone want one? I know I sent 3 non-tomato shots out and I would love to send you guys the real photo but I don't remember who got them.

Please???

i got the bath photo. would love a tomato!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I am have so much trouble avoiding dairy. I just, um, LOVE IT







We have the eczema patches as well, but as dh has them, I'm chalking it up to his skin issues... He had them before he started solids and even during times when I was avoiding dairy. It has gotten better though, with concentrated lotioning... Now, if I can just convince dh to do the same... Maybe if I volunteer to do it for him it will work....









Is there a good cheese substitute? Or sour cream? I can avoid milk, but hard to avoid those ones sometimes...

i am so thankful that ruby isn't showing any eczema yet. it has plagued me my whole life, and i dont wish it on anyone!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
DH has had a goatee since we met, and I heart it.
Oh wait - there was that brief time span when he was clinically depressed and unemployed, and decided a good project to occupy his time would be to shave the goatee and grow a handlebar moustache...









YES, I'm serious. I've tried to block it out, but it's burned in my visual memory forever.









I lurve DH with his goatee.

handlebar...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh, Ange, you would love Oregon. The rain can be a bit much, but it's not as horrible as people say it is. But there's sooooo much to do and see that's family friendly, and people here really care about the environment and social issues.

Have a great day!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Dairy substitutes can be kind of gross, so keep trying if you don't like the first one you taste. Haven't found a good soy cheese that's also casein-free. I mean I've found them, but they all taste like butt.

i didn't know you had eaten butt. not your thing, eh?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
i already can't keep up. This is nap number 4. She's acting tired all day.

Dairy substitutes can be kind of gross, so keep trying if you don't like the first one you taste. Haven't found a good soy cheese that's also casein-free. I mean I've found them, but they all taste like butt. I like Silk's soy creamer. Tofutti cream cheese and sour cream is actually decent. We use Earth Balance instead of butter, and it melts well and is good for cooking/searing. I can't tell the difference, actually, and neither can my husband the butter hound. I like Soy Decadence brand for "ice cream," and Tofutti cuties ain't half bad ice cream sandwiches. I like making a smoothie with rice or almond milk and banana and cocoa powder. Put that in a chilled glass, and it's like a milkshake. Sunspire makes chocolate in a totally dairy-free factory, and it's delicious. It has some soy flour and soy lethicin in it to make it creamy like milk chocolate. I'm freaking glad we don't have a soy allergy. There's a lot of info in the health & healing forum for people avoiding dairy.

As far as avoiding dairy, I certainly do want cheese or something sometimes, but I think "If I put this in my mouth, it literally hurts my child." She gets uncomfortable, spits up, breaks out, won't sleep, and will get blood in the stool if it's a full exposure and not just a trace. That is enough to put me off. Plus the ped said each exposure hurts the chances of growing out of it. Of all the things we do for them, not stuffing pizza in my mouth is probably one of the easiest. Although I did have a dream about fondue recently.

Thank you! That actually helps alot. And I really need to make sure I am stopping the cheese. J is not as severe as your babe's, he actually doesn't even show signs of discomfort (though I am sure it is not the best) only the increased spit up. I didn't even realize what it was for a while until I noticed the trend with me eating ice cream....







Oy! Didn't realize there was dairy in everything







:







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I love my kozy carrier or babyhawk for back carry. or double slingin.. DD1 who is 27 months **** goes in it on my back... But like candice said. I only do it around the house, or well I guess indoors. hehe









So we've had thrush FOREVER now. I can't seem to get rid of it. I don't know what else to do. No sugar, don't eat bread hardly at all anymore or things with yeast. Takin acidophilus (sp?) tried everything and we cannot get rid of it. I remember with Haleigh when we got it it was gone in like a week. I cut everything out I did with Haleigh but still no luck.. I feel terrible for Hannahs pour mouth







But i am not sure what to do anymore.....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, help a mama out. I really need ot get on the good foot and get a carrier to get DD on my back, and my brain is just having a hard time deciding which one to get. I've read so many good things about the Ergo, but I've found that I really like the comfort of the unstructured-ness of my wrap (but am completely useless getting her secure on my back in that), so I'm leaning towards a MeiTei instead of an Ergo.

So, she's already 20 pounds. Will I be able to wear a 30-pound toddler on my back in a MeiTei?

Who here has an Ergo? What can you tell me about comfort regardin gthat waistband and clips?

I cannot make up my mind.










When Lisa is done testing out my ergo you can try it....but that may be a month or so away. I find it kind of bulky, the waistband is fine but the straps slide down.

It's the kind of carrier that I really think you should try before you invest in it. I kind feel like it's more for hiking than everyday wear but maybe others would feel differently. Now that we have the Moby I don't think we'll be using the Ergo.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I like Soy Decadence brand for "ice cream," and Tofutti cuties ain't half bad ice cream sandwiches.

I like the peanut butter ones!!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i got the bath photo. would love a tomato!


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm liking my Kozy Carrier pretty well. Haven't had the guts to try the back carry yet... but I think Nevie would LOVE that. The entire time we were at the grocery store today (well, when she wasn't sleeping...) she kept craning her head around to see what was going on.

OK, she's asleep, so back to application crud.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
So... nasty mom milestone yesterday: I was a DORK and laid Nevie on the bed at my parents' house to nap. She fell off the bed a while later. Ugh. Worst feeling EVER. She's totally fine and was smiling again within a couple minutes, but those horrible moments of wondering how she'd fallen and if she was hurt... never again. I now have the pack n' play from their house and she won't be napping on the bed anymore. She's more mobile than I gave her credit for.

Don't feel too bad - I have gotten the rotten-mama award once with each of my girls; I haven't done anything to Andrew yet but just wait!







With DD1 I did the same exact thing as you - let her roll of the bed she was napping on, on to our hardwood floor.







Felt SO awful about it. But we found a great solution - a video monitor. Love it - I can still put babies to sleep on our bed (with bed rails) which is where they want to be, even a baby and a toddler together, without worrying about anything dangerous since I can see them! It was expensive but SO worth it for peace of mind.

Oh and with DD2 my crappy-mom moment was this: When she was 4 months old, I shut the minivan door on my poor baby's foot





















It was so awful. (We have a 2001 model which was before most of them had the automatic doors that close slowly and sense if something/someone is in the way and stop! This is the old one where you have to slam the big, heavy door closed. I am counting down the months until our car loan is paid and we can get a new one, this being one of many reasons!!) So anyway, the doors were locked and DH came around to see what I was screaming inarticulately about and then had to run BACK around to unlock the doors with a key (no door-unlocker-keychain-thingie either) so poor Maddy's foot was in the door for like a full 15 seconds (which seemed like eternity) and after we finally got it out, it turned 97 different shades of blue and purple and swelled like crazy. I beat myself up real good for that one! She had to have x-rays and all....anyway as far as I can tell, she's forgiven me!

So - hope my pathetic-ness made you feel better!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
How funny is it that when you said "Max and Ruby" at first I thought you meant the show on Noggin, "Max and Ruby" the rabbits. I was very confused







:









hey Bfm, Im having trouble staying on my dairy free diet. What kinds of foods do you eat. Plus, we got rid of the thrush (now Im not so sure it was, cuz it was gone the next day) but he has eczema around his left eye, a tiny patch on his forehead, and some on his upper lip. Could dairy sensitivity cause eczema? Plus we stopped giving him any solids. It seemed to start w/ the solids. We were only giving him sweet potatoes, pear, and avocado but then noticed the eczema, but I can't be sure a little wasn't there before kwim? Plus those foods don't seem like the normal allergy problems. We've given him either fresh mashed foods or if I do the jarred babyfood, its been either Earths Best Organic or Organic Naturally Preferred.









Haha - I immediately thought of the 'Max and Ruby' TV show too!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I forgot that J.C's also had rice cereal and Oatmeal. Now he's getting nothing and we're trying to get the eczema gone, then introduce things very slowly and see what triggers the eczema. It could be the food he's eaten or the food I've eaten. This is so overwhelming. I don't want my baby to hurt and I don't know how to fix it!

Eczema is definitely another classic dairy symptom, sorry to say Kelly!







Especially if it spreads from the face to other parts of the body, and also cradle cap is the same thing.

Did you see the link to the no-dairy site I posted in last month's thread? If not I can re-post - she has great ideas for non-dairy stuff and recipes and what to substitute, etc. Personally I have found that most dairy substitutes stink and I'd honestly rather just say, ok, for the time being I don't eat cheese, than have crappy cheese-subsitute that just makes me miss cheese more!

I sympathize though - it was SO tough at first, but it does get easier! And if you do it completely for a while and let his system desensitize to it, then eventually you can add back in a little bit (which is where I am now - Andrew does OK if I have a bit of dairy here and there, but I have to be really careful - and the funny thing is, I've noticed since I started "cheating" a little, MY digestive system reacts and I never knew it! I have had...ahem....um....a bit of a gas problem







: ....and bloating, etc., since reintroducing a little dairy.)

Anyway Kelly, I would hold off on the solids if you suspect some food intolerance(s) - wait until you get that all figured out so you can see what's what. And delaying solids should help his system desensitize, too. Not that what you're giving him is normally allergenic, but you never know.

I've been lucky, I'm able to find decent brands of everything I normally like without milk ingredients (except of course, the actual milk products!) so check out stores like Wegmans, Trader Joe's, Whole Foods - hopefully you can find some things you'll like! I know it sucks....but he'll get over it!

Now on the nuts, though, I'm worried - Andrew had such a strong reaction last time I accidentally had some that I'm taking him for allergy testing in a couple of weeks - ped suggested that because if he shows a true allergy (not just a digestive intolerance) she wants us to have an Epi-pen just in case (is there a "worried" smilie??) That really scares me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Someone mentioned yogurt.... When can the babies have yogurt? I remember dd1 eating Yobaby and she loves eating yogurt now. Maggie keeps trying to eat our yogurt so I am thinking maybe she can try but.....

Liz alsohad milk around 12 mos, maybe I might do soymilk w Mags though. I drink soy myself.

I've heard 7-9 months if there are no dairy issues. The milk protein is broken down so much it should be fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh...and I was so inspired by you "primping" mamas, that not only did I shave in the shower today, I used the pumice stone on my gnarly feet, I put moisturizer on my face, AND I put gel in my hair! What a priss!
















Well, you wild and crazy girl!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I ordered way too many xmas photos Marlow and a new sheet just arrived. Does anyone want one? I know I sent 3 non-tomato shots out and I would love to send you guys the real photo but I don't remember who got them.

Please???

I would love a tomato pic!

And speaking of Christmas cards, I fully intend to get OURS out by Christmas 2007!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Speaking of beards: DH grew a go tee for me. very sexy







His parents were over the other night and my MIL made a few comments and Bob had this smirk on his face. He told me later her couldnt tell his mother he kept the beard because his wife attacked him for days on end with it.

For an idea, here he is clean shaving like he normally is:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...152_110106.jpg

So now I have to take a pic w the beard. It has some gray in it, which I think is cool too...

DH had a goatee when we met, too!

Nice pic, your family is beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
And BFM, I understand the health concerns. My dad is overweight in the belly, and his dad died of a heart attack at age 55. But my mom's nagging brings out the rebellious teenager in him. It really hurts his feelings.

Yeah, I'm gonna lay off I guess - thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sam weighs 18 pounds even as of today.







I love how well she's catching up!

She's between the 50th and 75th percentiles for length, and the 25th and 50th for weight.









Oh, and we can see her second tooth, so it should start breaking through any day now.

Awesome! So cool how well she's done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
So we've had thrush FOREVER now. I can't seem to get rid of it. I don't know what else to do. No sugar, don't eat bread hardly at all anymore or things with yeast. Takin acidophilus (sp?) tried everything and we cannot get rid of it. I remember with Haleigh when we got it it was gone in like a week. I cut everything out I did with Haleigh but still no luck.. I feel terrible for Hannahs pour mouth







But i am not sure what to do anymore.....









I have a really good thrush link but I can't find it now!! Will try again later, gotta go make dinner first!!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i didn't know you had eaten butt. not your thing, eh?









well, helen, i was going to agree with you that fake cheese tastes like butt, but i guess now i'll re-phrase myself to say that i concur fake cheese tastes about as well as _i guess_ butt would taste lest i be mocked!









i agree that silk soy creamer is ok. but yeah, check out soy before you start overdoing it on that as your dairy-substitute, esp. if you have a boy. yoinks!

i tried like heck to get a pick of mikey's "fangs" the last few days...they are too cute! but i just can't get a photo. you can almost see it in a video on my blog, but not quite...ah well...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

i am going to change to daily email updates to get rid of the 1000 emails I get now to remind me I spend way too much time on mdc...

The amount of soymilk I drink is so little- in coffee. But I think too much of anything is bad -except breastmilk but then the baby just chucks it up anyhow....

So for fun should we all stalk Lisa to get her to come back??


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So for fun should we all stalk Lisa to get her to come back??

hmmm.... I could be up for that!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok here's the one I was thinking of:

http://www.drjaygordon.com/development/bf/thrush.asp

And another one (a Mothering article so you may have already seen it!):

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...ed-thrush.html

Maybe there's something in one of those that you haven't tried yet? GL!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I lost ya all on pg 1!!!!









Yay! lisa's back? cute babies I want to squish his cheeks!

On baby carriers-something something bay,has anna carrie baby mei tai carriers in such graet fabric I want one has anyone heard of them before? I have never ordered online before







. yummy cocco/pink combos my new colors.

Lulu has more hair! it's kinda redish and I think teeth are soon to come.

Dairy free I may try again. ahhh! she calls.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i didn't know you had eaten butt. not your thing, eh?









Free range organic butt even! It still doesn't do it for me.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh god helen, you crack my ass (ahem) butt up!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i agree that silk soy creamer is ok. but yeah, check out soy before you start overdoing it on that as your dairy-substitute, esp. if you have a boy. yoinks!

I totally worry about too much soy. Can't win. Ugh. I don't drink soy milk, and I try to mix it up and have rice milk or almond milk instead if I need a liquid for a recipe, and I parcel out the treats pretty sparingly and try to cook with olive oil mainly. I do have a teeny bit of creamer every morning. We eat mostly vegetarian, so it's really tough to not go soy crazy with tofu and stuff. We've been eating fish still, and now I probably also have mercury poisoning. But then you look at something like the Okinawa diet, and everyone's 102 from eating tons of soy and fish.

Oh, on husbands and eating habits: sometimes mine drives me crazy with what he will and won't eat. It can make it hard to plan meals. Mr. no eggplant, no orange vegetables (well, recently he consents to baked yams), no asparagus...I could go on. I haven't figured out the secret to helping him lose weight. He someone magically stays exactly the same 30 pounds over, no matter what I serve. He even walks to and from the train to the office. He has no concept of serving sizes. I'll measure my cereal with a scoop, and he'll just pour into a bowl and end up eating at least 2-3 servings. It drives me crazy. I don't discuss it anymore. I buy no snack food except for healthy stuff, but I know he must snack during the day. His father's even had heart attacks and bypass surgery. What more of an example do they need?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Free range organic butt even! It still doesn't do it for me.









I had to look twice i thout you said orange butt!







Hello Helen! I looked at your fake christmas pics and olivia yelled at harper! Olivia loves that doll with the yarn hair she will run her fingers over and over. Thanks again! Baby hawk I might just try yours if i don't get the one i'm looking at.

I'm thinking of gymboree baby signs.bbut boy are thay expensive







: ,We did sign with the boys but I'm rusty.

No real food here but we are close.she gets pissed if you don't let her mix your food together for you. she then perfers it on the table insted of plate








She was stealing lettuce out of my plate at dinner tonight.








: I got a cute ducky oneie pic of marlow I think?

I broke my glasses need to get new ones,I can't wear contacts anymore I have ulcerated my cornia again.

Well off to clean the kitchen! Bye gals.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Ok so I'm not cleaning yet but, my sil is a vegetarian and my son is into hippo's and we were talking about hippo's being vegetarians zoo vs. wild you get the picture, and he asked sil what type of grass she liked to eat.







He thinks like hippo's that vegi's only eat grass! most hippo's only eat grass and roots no meat or fish. soo off topic!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie had thrush for weeks. The best treatment was Grapefruit seed extract. I put in 4 oz of water about 12-15 drops of it. Then whenever we had a diaper change, I swabbed her mouth with it. Within 36 hours, it was gone from her mouth but I kept it up for 7 days. I also washed the diapers, nursing bras, linens in the grapefruit seed extract. I also treated my nipples and took it orally. I then avoided sugar for two very long weeks and took proboiotcs as well. HAvent see it since.

As far as diet. We are not picky eaters. Bob just said we dont like peas, lima beans, processed foods, diet drinks, and korean food. I cannot imagine having picky eaters as adults. One of my friends has a picky husband and now one of her kids is too. Another friend's husband wont eat any meat or fish. But he dosnet eat much veggies either so they eat too much pasta. As a result she has gained way too much weight.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We don't have much problem with DH's eating habits. He's fairly healthy and will at least try everything I cook even if he doesn't think he'll like it.

No thrush here yet, thank goodness, but it's something I'm constantly worried about. I feel for you mamas who have had to deal with it.

We haven't so much as scheduled Katie's 6mo dr. visit, but I measured her yesterday with my parents' bathroom scale and sewing tape. According to those, she's 16lbs and 25 inches. She's getting so big.

Baby carriers... I make all of my own, so I can experiment fairly cheaply. I have now 3 pouches (plus fleece for like 6 more







) 2 ring slings, a stretchy wrap and a non-stretchy wrap. I have the fabric for a mei tai waiting for me at home, I hope to get to that done the week after we get home. It'll be black cordoroy and I haven't decided yet if I want the insert to be removable or not. If it is, it'll be reversible with cordoroy on one side and a cool hawaiian print that I found on the other side. I'm kind of excited about it, I'd love to have a fast "contraption" for tying her on both shoulders.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice ladies...I'm going mei tai hunting!!








: on Helen's DDDDC!

Oh, and I confirmed the 'DD is afraid of the car in the dark' theory last night..we left Target when it was dark out, around 5:30pm, and she was fine until we got to the stretch of road where there were no street lights, and she started wailing.







Fortunately, it's only about 5 minutes to home at that point. Also, it seems that the higher speed, constant motion in the dark bothers her most, because she started to quiet down when we got back onto residential streets (i.e., slower stop-go-stop-go) from being on the parkway (the stretch without lights). This will be very easy to fix, though...this was just an impulse trip, not a necessary one. I can do all our errands in the morning, fortunately.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







: on Helen's DDDDC!









:









In our house it is my DH that eats right and exercises often. He is in great shape and rock climbs and all that. I am terrible. I have a sit on your butt job and I always sample the goodies that are left out at work. Even with our diet restrictions I manage to keep a soft belly. I hate feeling so out of shape. I think the combination of school and work only make it worse and I feel that food comforts me when I'm stressed out (which has been 8 months straight).

Dh is always getting things right. I love it but it's frustrating too. He's in great shape, never craves the crappy foods, he started his own business, he can dance (even break dance!), he can do so many things without little effort. I played the drums since I was 12 and he plays my drum set for less than 5 years and is way better than me. arrg!

Today Marlow turned 8 months old!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Ange, Your baby had the Tad leap frog doll, right? what did it do when it started going bonkers? Ours sounds like he's talking in another language. We also have a Monkey chase toy that now only wants to sing for a half second before he say the ooo ooo eee eee aaa aaa part. I think all our batteried toys are possessed now.

Marlow opened her mouth for milkies in the bath last night! No sucking but she didn't reject me!!! She was sitting up in front of me and so i thought I'd try to offer her in the tub. Then she started patting me and splashing the water but at least it's hopefully a start to an end of this strike.

I go back to work today







but I am only working 2 days this week. The sadder times start next week when classes start back up too. I'm excited to have a photography class though! The teacher has some wild camera recommendations but I am assuming a Canon 20D is perfectly fine (right Helen?). I can't imagine many college students with the cash for anything fancier than that. And half of the class is a photoshop lab and Dh and I met in a photoshop class 7 years ago so it's been a long time and hopefully I can learn some new tricks. I've never had a photo class where I didn't have to spend hours in a darkroom.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow opened her mouth for milkies in the bath last night! No sucking but she didn't reject me!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Bday Marlow!!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicole: we were looking for a baby signs class. So far, I do milk inconsistently. That's it. She indicates "up" by raising her arms and "milk" by smashing her head into my chest. I will look into the gymboree one. Which gymboree? I may ask at LLL tomorrow to see if anyone knows of one. We're doing the next Kindermusik session, that starts 2/2.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ange, Your baby had the Tad leap frog doll, right? what did it do when it started going bonkers? Ours sounds like he's talking in another language. We also have a Monkey chase toy that now only wants to sing for a half second before he say the ooo ooo eee eee aaa aaa part. I think all our batteried toys are possessed now.

Marlow opened her mouth for milkies in the bath last night! No sucking but she didn't reject me!!! She was sitting up in front of me and so i thought I'd try to offer her in the tub. Then she started patting me and splashing the water but at least it's hopefully a start to an end of this strike.

I go back to work today







but I am only working 2 days this week. The sadder times start next week when classes start back up too. I'm excited to have a photography class though! The teacher has some wild camera recommendations but I am assuming a Canon 20D is perfectly fine (right Helen?). I can't imagine many college students with the cash for anything fancier than that. And half of the class is a photoshop lab and Dh and I met in a photoshop class 7 years ago so it's been a long time and hopefully I can learn some new tricks. I've never had a photo class where I didn't have to spend hours in a darkroom.

Congrats on almost milkies! She'll get it back soon, I hope.
The toys sound like they need fresh batteries. We have a swing that plays music, and it starts sounding all REDRUM REDRUM when the batteries run down. You'd think it would just stop working, but it has to sort of fight for air for a while. You totally don't need a fancy camera to learn photography. The lenses are more important anyway, I think. My husband learned on an ancient camera, and my daily one is a little tiny Canon. The new Adobe Light Room is really cool for quick post-production, hope they show you that!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Just noticed the ddc...it REALLY hurts my feelings, take it downnnnnn.

Just kidding!!!!


















I should add that my personal butt is also cage free. Meaning I didn't put on pants yet today. Maybe I just won't?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, last one. I am posty mcposterson since this is probably all the time I get today. I'm TCB this week







. One of my new year's resolutions was to get all our tax stuff to the accountant as soon as we get the forms from jobs. I have a lot of prep work to do because of my business. Yuck.

Harper still wakes a few times at night (like 2, down from the every hour fun of a few weeks ago), but she's started going to sleep by lying next to me after nursing and sort of giggling and chatting, and then the kicking slows down, and then she's just scratching the sheets, and then she's asleep! This is exciting beyond belief. Certainly not consistent. But it sure is cute. She smiles at me and rolls around.

She's mastered getting her butt up in the air to try to crawl, but she can't do the arms at the same time. So she gets up, heaves herself forward on her face, repeats. She shows more interest in pulling up on stuff or rolling to what she wants than crawling. A fair number of babies on her father's side never even crawled, just went to walking at about 9-10 months. But I thought crawling was part of brain development? That would explain a lot if they didn't.... I am really not ready for crawling.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So for fun should we all stalk Lisa to get her to come back??

oo, that sounds like fun..... gotta go find some threads she's on







: but maybe tomorrow... short day at work today, gotta get some stuff done...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 







:









In our house it is my DH that eats right and exercises often. He is in great shape and rock climbs and all that. I am terrible. I have a sit on your butt job and I always sample the goodies that are left out at work. Even with our diet restrictions I manage to keep a soft belly. I hate feeling so out of shape. I think the combination of school and work only make it worse and I feel that food comforts me when I'm stressed out (which has been 8 months straight).

Dh is always getting things right. I love it but it's frustrating too. He's in great shape, never craves the crappy foods, he started his own business, he can dance (even break dance!), he can do so many things without little effort. I played the drums since I was 12 and he plays my drum set for less than 5 years and is way better than me. arrg!

Today Marlow turned 8 months old!!!!

Happy birthday Marlow! Isn't there someone turning 7 months today as well????

And dh may have slightly better eating habits than I do but he is blessed with skinny genes. He claims to be over weight now as he pulls on his size 30 jeans and then his built cause they don't quite fit in the waist but he needs space.... And he is the vacuum, finishes every one else's plate for them. I just don't get it....







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ange, Your baby had the Tad leap frog doll, right? what did it do when it started going bonkers? Ours sounds like he's talking in another language. We also have a Monkey chase toy that now only wants to sing for a half second before he say the ooo ooo eee eee aaa aaa part. I think all our batteried toys are possessed now.

Marlow opened her mouth for milkies in the bath last night! No sucking but she didn't reject me!!! She was sitting up in front of me and so i thought I'd try to offer her in the tub. Then she started patting me and splashing the water but at least it's hopefully a start to an end of this strike.

I go back to work today







but I am only working 2 days this week. The sadder times start next week when classes start back up too. I'm excited to have a photography class though! The teacher has some wild camera recommendations but I am assuming a Canon 20D is perfectly fine (right Helen?). I can't imagine many college students with the cash for anything fancier than that. And half of the class is a photoshop lab and Dh and I met in a photoshop class 7 years ago so it's been a long time and hopefully I can learn some new tricks. I've never had a photo class where I didn't have to spend hours in a darkroom.

Funny thing, we still have that toy and C took it out a couple nights ago and pushed a button and then jumped away from it and ran across the room when it made an awful sound. And changing the batteries did not help. It's just defective....It kind of started playing like it was underneath water or something. And like the antenna needed fixing cause it was full of static. Can't even describe it. (no there is no antenna, just trying to come up with an analogy...)









Yeah Marlow for accepting milk! We are on our way!









Sorry about going back to work... It truly does suck.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Helen's DDDDC is hilarious.

Yay Marlow for milkies! Hopefully it's the beginning of nursing again! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!









Samantha has started SCREAMING at her toys if they don't do what she wants.







She threw her stuffed hedgehog across the room last night. Now she's chewing on her overalls. I hate teething.







Poor baby is miserable periodically. Luckily (knock on wood) she's very happy most of the time, but she'll have 15-20 minute stretches before every nap where she just yells and won't calm down. Not.Good.

So I was gonna go to LLL this morning, since they've all apparently been asking about me due to the PTL with Sam. I wasn't there last month, and it freaked them out.







But alas, I can not go, because my car wouldn't even think about starting this monring. WHAT THE HELL? We just paid $400 for a new fuel pump and fuel filter, got an oil change, the battery is only 4 months old...I can't take much more of this.







Somethin's gotta give, like now. I'm so tired.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah- you're doing awesome keeping that baby cooking!

LOL on the ddddc...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
oo, that sounds like fun..... gotta go find some threads she's on







: but maybe tomorrow... short day at work today, gotta get some stuff done...

the green living tribe?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

o! that's right Sarah is still pregnant! Yeah Sarah! And sorry you're car is giving you the blues....







:

Lisa... I can usually see her posting to things in Life with a Babe... Will track her down....

I SOOO love my husband. After I REMINDED him (hey, he has no memory, what can I say...) he totally redid all the dinners so that I could avoid the big dairy items. Even found me a lovely avocado to go with my sandwich since I couldn't have cheese. I am so in love right now...







Wish he was here... I know, it seems like such a little thing but man, he totally knows me so well and is ALWAYS doing ALL the little things.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...12#post6906912


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
the green living tribe?

Did you see me?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Did you see me?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
o! that's right Sarah is still pregnant! Yeah Sarah! And sorry you're car is giving you the blues....







:

Lisa... I can usually see her posting to things in Life with a Babe... Will track her down....

I SOOO love my husband. After I REMINDED him (hey, he has no memory, what can I say...) he totally redid all the dinners so that I could avoid the big dairy items. Even found me a lovely avocado to go with my sandwich since I couldn't have cheese. I am so in love right now...







Wish he was here... I know, it seems like such a little thing but man, he totally knows me so well and is ALWAYS doing ALL the little things.









Sarah drive that puppy right to the lot! I did this with my honda 3 distributers
in 6 weeks. I took a hit but it was worth it!

My dh is skinny too he wears a size 30 !


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
My dh is skinny too he wears a size 30 !









Does he then complain to you about how fat he is getting too?







While he searches for an inch to pinch.... I love my skinny guy though...







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Did you see me?









Yes! I was so pleased to see you!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Sarah drive that puppy right to the lot! I did this with my honda 3 distributers
in 6 weeks. I took a hit but it was worth it!

My dh is skinny too he wears a size 30 !









Mine is a 32 but he prefers the roomyness of a 34 and a belt. Not really skinny but in shape. He's quite solid and has large shoulders that make him fit a large shirt instead.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

When our babes are toddlers do we still have a group that goes in the toddler forum? I don't want it to end in a few months!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

For me, my babe will be 1 next month!!! We can just keep m,oving the thread until we get to "Life w teen" or help my dc is getting married! Then we will have the grandmas of the 6/06 ddc .....







:

I have been on the green tribe for a while and that gave me the idea. Now where oh where is Lisa......


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Mine is a 32 but he prefers the roomyness of a 34 and a belt. Not really skinny but in shape. He's quite solid and has large shoulders that make him fit a large shirt instead.

See, you know what I mean! Mine is a 28.... but, wears the 30s...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
For me, my babe will be 1 next month!!! We can just keep m,oving the thread until we get to "Life w teen" or help my dc is getting married! Then we will have the grandmas of the 6/06 ddc .....







:

I have been on the green tribe for a while and that gave me the idea. Now where oh where is Lisa......

OH MY GOSH! That went so fast...







:

and I am all for the grandmas thread







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

yes I agree! It's hard to believe how fast one year goes by!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
For me, my babe will be 1 next month!!! We can just keep m,oving the thread until we get to "Life w teen" or help my dc is getting married! Then we will have the grandmas of the 6/06 ddc .....







:

Aw this made me







:







I guess so long as MDC is here, we will be too, so maybe some of us will stick together for that long - how AWESOME would that be!!!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We can ban together and start a GMDC:
Grandmotheringdotcommune!!

The year did go by fast but then again it didnt? Does that make any sense?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We can ban together and start a GMDC:
Grandmotheringdotcommune!!

The year did go by fast but then again it didnt? Does that make any sense?

it totally does!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper still wakes a few times at night (like 2, down from the every hour fun of a few weeks ago), but she's started going to sleep by lying next to me after nursing and sort of giggling and chatting, and then the kicking slows down, and then she's just scratching the sheets, and then she's asleep! This is exciting beyond belief. Certainly not consistent. But it sure is cute. She smiles at me and rolls around.

She's mastered getting her butt up in the air to try to crawl, but she can't do the arms at the same time. So she gets up, heaves herself forward on her face, repeats. She shows more interest in pulling up on stuff or rolling to what she wants than crawling. A fair number of babies on her father's side never even crawled, just went to walking at about 9-10 months. But I thought crawling was part of brain development? That would explain a lot if they didn't.... I am really not ready for crawling.

Ruby is doing the same 'crawling thing. She'll get her butt up (her free range butt)and smash her face down, and then occasionally flail one arm around. Hilarious.








She's still waking every 2-3 hours to eat. or like last night... like 5 times between 11-9. Yes. she went to bed at 11:30 and woke up at 9. I did too.







She went to sleep at 7 (nursed till 7:30) then was up at 8:30 for more boobage then was up for good at 9:30 till 11:30. this late nap sucks. I may try staying in bed with her and see if she stays asleep. Once I get out of bed in the morning she's up. I think at night I may have to stay with her.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Bday Marlow!!!

Yes on both counts! Yeah for her wanting boob and happy Bday!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

It's Evie! Happy 7 month birthday Evie!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby is doing the same 'crawling thing. She'll get her butt up (her free range butt)and smash her face down, and then occasionally flail one arm around. Hilarious.








She's still waking every 2-3 hours to eat. or like last night... like 5 times between 11-9. Yes. she went to bed at 11:30 and woke up at 9. I did too.







She went to sleep at 7 (nursed till 7:30) then was up at 8:30 for more boobage then was up for good at 9:30 till 11:30. this late nap sucks. I may try staying in bed with her and see if she stays asleep. Once I get out of bed in the morning she's up. I think at night I may have to stay with her.







:

Yes on both counts! Yeah for her wanting boob and happy Bday!

Marlow belly flops and screams. I don't know if she'll crawl it makes her so mad.

And she also is up every 2-3 hours still. But it's not like she is up up...She just screams awake for a few minutes and then is out again and it is a very bad scream. I'm not sure what it is about but it almost sounds like a baby tantrum. But DH or I can hold her for a minute (all while still laying down) and she goes right back to sleep. We co-sleep but she is still very crabby at night. uggh, I need more sleep!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's Evie! Happy 7 month birthday Evie!









:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby isn't "up" up at night either. she fusses a bit, gets latched on and passes back out. works for me


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sarah- you're doing awesome keeping that baby cooking!

LOL on the ddddc...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
o! that's right Sarah is still pregnant! Yeah Sarah! And sorry you're car is giving you the blues....







:

Lisa... I can usually see her posting to things in Life with a Babe... Will track her down....

I SOOO love my husband. After I REMINDED him (hey, he has no memory, what can I say...) he totally redid all the dinners so that I could avoid the big dairy items. Even found me a lovely avocado to go with my sandwich since I couldn't have cheese. I am so in love right now...







Wish he was here... I know, it seems like such a little thing but man, he totally knows me so well and is ALWAYS doing ALL the little things.









Thanks, ladies! 33 weeks tomorrow. As of 8 days from now, we're "safe." Given how well Samantha did, only being in the NICU for 4wks having been born 10wks early, if we make it to at least 34 wks, we'll probably be able to skip the NICU altogether, or at least that's what the docs are hoping. Yay!

And B's the same way. He's SO good at the little things. When my sis was here, she kept noticing all the little things he did, like keeping Sam awake (and happy!) until we got back from the airport at 9:30, happily washing her cloth diapers, making dinner for us (including guacamole, 'cause he knows she loves it). Also, I had asked him to please install my shower head (it's Waterpik and AWESOME...one of those big wide ones) on Saturday since I'd be gone all day, and he did it Friday evening before my sis and I got back from the airport. "Well, I knew she'd want to shower in the morning, and wanted her to have a good shower, plus she gave it to us, so it's only right to have installed it for her." He's just so considerate and kind and thoughtful.

Oh, one more story...








When I was in labor with Sam forEVER, one of the machines in the room was beeping nonstop, and starting to drive me absolutely crazy. He was trying to figure out how to turn the volume down, and couldn't get it, and neither could any of the nurses, so he pulled out his cell phone and CALLED THE MANUFACTURER of the machine to ask them how to turn the volume down. He's just to helpful.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
For me, my babe will be 1 next month!!! We can just keep m,oving the thread until we get to "Life w teen" or help my dc is getting married! Then we will have the grandmas of the 6/06 ddc .....







:

I have been on the green tribe for a while and that gave me the idea. Now where oh where is Lisa......


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
OH MY GOSH! That went so fast...







:

and I am all for the grandmas thread







:

Awe,







:. It's so hard to believe how quickly they're growing up! Sam's gonna be 9 months old in just over 2 weeks! And then just 2 or 3 weeks later, there will be another baby here!







:

I can't believe Maggie's almost 1! It seems like just yesterday we were all reading her birth announcement!

Oh, or, we'll be freaking out because our sons/daughters-in-law are mainstream, and we're venting about their refusal to bf, babywear, etc.







I don't wanna be that grandma, but I so know I'm gonna be.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We can ban together and start a GMDC:
Grandmotheringdotcommune!!

The year did go by fast but then again it didnt? Does that make any sense?

Yes, it makes total sense. Her first month dragged forever, and now the rest of it has flown by like nobody's business! It helps make the pregnancy go much faster, though.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

We do signing classes here. The instructor is through Signing Smart. She's my cousin though. I love the classes! Haleigh went to them as well.. Hannah signs milk, and waves bye bye or hello, whichever u ask her. She says dada and papa. and DH swears she says Ateh (big sister in tagalog) but I haven't heard yet. LOL

Thanks for the links for the thrush. I'm hoping we'll get rid of it soon!

Amy, WOW! I can't believe She'll be 1 next month. time flies







ear

Milkies in the bath. I can't remember who was talking about it. But hannah likes to nurse in the bath.. It's kinda cute. Haleigh tries but there's no nursing toddlers in the tub







she's cute when she loudly reminds herself "NO NURSING BATH! BABY HANNAH OK NURSE BATH."

I don't remember what else I was going to write. I'm at work. I have a cold/sore throat. We're busy. It sucks! But, I didn't have to work yesterday which was way worse..SO I guess I can't complain









Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and B has a great build, but hates how much weight he's put on in the last 3 years. We both got happy and content and kind of let ourselves go, plus we got super busy with life, and working out fell by the wayside. We're hoping that at some point this year we can get a YMCA membership and work out together. It's a lot easier to do it together than separately.

We decided that in 7 years, we're going to compete in the Ironman competition in Hawaii. I'll be 30, he'll be almost 40, and we'll be in the best shape of our lives. Here's hoping! He wants to get back to what size he was in the Army, but would be happy getting back down to a 32. He's a 38 (40?) now, and isn't comfy. He's not obese by any means, just has a teddy bear tummy.







And I know that when we start losing the weight and getting back in to shape, we'll motivate each other. We compliment each other very well, which is super nice.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

We should all blame Sarah for enalbing us. She should say no sin sticks for you!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Does he then complain to you about how fat he is getting too?







While he searches for an inch to pinch.... I love my skinny guy though...







:

Oh yeah! 28 here and wears a 30 cuz 28 are hard to find.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Oh yeah! 28 here and wears a 30 cuz 28 are hard to find.

They are! His cousin's got him a gift certificate to Abercrombie and Fitch a few years back and they don't make pants smaller than 34....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Ahem! Attention Ladies! Lisa (ecomama7) needs to feel some love... Find a thread she is on and send her some.....







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
We should all blame Sarah for enalbing us. She should say no sin sticks for you!









Or, just get your skinny-minny husbands hooked.














:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Nicole: we were looking for a baby signs class. So far, I do milk inconsistently. That's it. She indicates "up" by raising her arms and "milk" by smashing her head into my chest. I will look into the gymboree one. Which gymboree? I may ask at LLL tomorrow to see if anyone knows of one. We're doing the next Kindermusik session, that starts 2/2.

Katie signs the same way. I know she knows what the sign for milk means, because as soon as I show it to her, she smashes her head into my chest. Little nut.









Here's a question for you all. How would you go about changing your nickname IRL?







I've gone by Jes for ages, except for one group of friends who all call me Kessa because one of their kids used to say my name that way. (Some of their husbands think that Kessa is really my name.) I've been thinking that I would like for everyone to call me Kessa, just because I like it and it reminds me of my friends' little girl, but I'm not sure how to go about it? Can I call it a New Year's resolution?









Katie is learning to sleep unswaddled. She's very comfortable being on her tummy now, and I've been pulling her arms out when I put her on her tummy, and leaving them strapped down in any other position. Last night I put her to sleep with her arms restrained, pulled her arms out after she fell asleep, and completely unwrapped her the first time she wanted to eat. She is right now napping with just a blanket laid over her and she fell asleep with me just holding her hand. Yay!

Hooray Marlow for wanting nursies! Keep it up!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie signs the same way. I know she knows what the sign for milk means, because as soon as I show it to her, she smashes her head into my chest. Little nut.









Here's a question for you all. How would you go about changing your nickname IRL?







I've gone by Jes for ages, except for one group of friends who all call me Kessa because one of their kids used to say my name that way. (Some of their husbands think that Kessa is really my name.) I've been thinking that I would like for everyone to call me Kessa, just because I like it and it reminds me of my friends' little girl, but I'm not sure how to go about it? Can I call it a New Year's resolution?









Katie is learning to sleep unswaddled. She's very comfortable being on her tummy now, and I've been pulling her arms out when I put her on her tummy, and leaving them strapped down in any other position. Last night I put her to sleep with her arms restrained, pulled her arms out after she fell asleep, and completely unwrapped her the first time she wanted to eat. She is right now napping with just a blanket laid over her and she fell asleep with me just holding her hand. Yay!

Hooray Marlow for wanting nursies! Keep it up!

I like Kessa!

I was only called Deedee until I was about 12 and then I wanted everyone to use my real name. My sister was known as Laurie but when she turned 16 or so she only wanted to be known by her full name Lauren.

We both had to correct people until they got it right...that's the only way I know how.

I wish people still called me Deedee. I think I like it better now that I'm older.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Ahem! Attention Ladies! Lisa (ecomama7) needs to feel some love... Find a thread she is on and send her some.....







:

I'm trying!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

wow, we ARE chatty!

I am close to 600!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a new-ish photo of Lee in my siggie...I forgot to announce that awhile ago.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Or, just get your skinny-minny husbands hooked.














:









:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I have a new-ish photo of Lee in my siggie...I forgot to announce that awhile ago.

Um, Deedee, I have to know the story behind the pic of Lee and Marlow linked to the "e" in his name - I LOVE it!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Um, Deedee, I have to know the story behind the pic of Lee and Marlow linked to the "e" in his name - I LOVE it!!









Well, we just got a Moby and now he likes to carry Marlow around everywhere and I told him that he looked like Luke and he wanted me to find a photo of what I meant. I couldn't find one of how I pictured it but I found that Yoda one and he agreed that he looked just like that when he carries Marlow around...Marlow doesn't look like Yoda too often though.

So it's supposed to be Lee.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Well, we just got a Moby and now he likes to carry Marlow around everywhere and I told him that he looked like Luke and he wanted me to find a photo of what I meant. I couldn't find one of how I pictured it but I found that Yoda one and he agreed that he looked just like that when he carries Marlow around...Marlow doesn't look like Yoda too often though.

So it's supposed to be Lee.

I was hoping it was something like that. I love it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I was hoping it was something like that. I love it.

I'll tell him you love it. It will make him very happy, he's proud of it.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie signs the same way. I know she knows what the sign for milk means, because as soon as I show it to her, she smashes her head into my chest. Little nut.









Here's a question for you all. How would you go about changing your nickname IRL?







I've gone by Jes for ages, except for one group of friends who all call me Kessa because one of their kids used to say my name that way. (Some of their husbands think that Kessa is really my name.) I've been thinking that I would like for everyone to call me Kessa, just because I like it and it reminds me of my friends' little girl, but I'm not sure how to go about it? Can I call it a New Year's resolution?









Katie is learning to sleep unswaddled. She's very comfortable being on her tummy now, and I've been pulling her arms out when I put her on her tummy, and leaving them strapped down in any other position. Last night I put her to sleep with her arms restrained, pulled her arms out after she fell asleep, and completely unwrapped her the first time she wanted to eat. She is right now napping with just a blanket laid over her and she fell asleep with me just holding her hand. Yay!

Hooray Marlow for wanting nursies! Keep it up!

All I can think is to keep introducing yourself as Kessa. Other than that, no idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I have a new-ish photo of Lee in my siggie...I forgot to announce that awhile ago.

Definitely has that ruggedly handsome thing going on.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Definitely has that ruggedly handsome thing going on.









oh, he LOVED that! he's being all cute and shy now that I told him you said that!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Definitely has that ruggedly handsome thing going on.









like this?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
like this?

Totally! Hooray for cute hubseses...

Oh, on the facial hair thing (forgot to mention earlier)... Dan is growing his chops out now that he never has to be in Air Force hair standards again. Hoorayyyyyyy! Megsy LURVSES her sideburned fella.

My applications are done! They have to be turned in, but they are DONE. Holy cats... what am I going to do with myself now? Other than lay around... knit... shop... hang with family... play with the baby... shop... surf the 'net... shop... go skiing? hellzyeah!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Holy cats... what am I going to do with myself now? Other than lay around... knit... shop... hang with family... play with the baby... shop... surf the 'net... shop... go skiing? hellzyeah!!!

Um, [raises hand with a suggestion].....update your blog with a Nevie picture??? PLEASE???


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I told ecomama in a post that we were stalking her! I noticed a few of you came over to the thread. She also gets into the tp!


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Gabriel turned 7 mos. also (31st).

He has just discovered the doorway jumper and he loves it! He squeals and jumps.

I also dropped the soy products in my first pg after doing some research on that - scary stuff. I use rice milk or almond milk if I need a cow's milk substitute.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Lindsay- I love the second pic,He's got that yo waz up look! cool lake.

Ok so we had a 6 month wbv today 15# 10 oz 26" long! growing way too fast. ped said no rush on solids,glad your not stuffing it in like most clients here do!







Olivia still has a stuffy/runny nose,gross cough. My main stream doc likes self feeding,who would have thout.

My dh bikes/runs 100 miles a week! he can't wait till he can put her in the bike seat and go to the bike trail.

I'm at work







I want to be at home snugle with babe.

Oh yeah,lulu dose the head but thing too.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oh, he LOVED that! he's being all cute and shy now that I told him you said that!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
like this?

Exactly like that! I love when other women comment on B's looks.







When one of my high school friends saw his pictures when we were first dating, she said, "Whoa, Sarah. He's like, can't-even-talk-to-him hot."







And no one believes he's 32. The kiddos make him very young.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Totally! Hooray for cute hubseses...

Oh, on the facial hair thing (forgot to mention earlier)... Dan is growing his chops out now that he never has to be in Air Force hair standards again. Hoorayyyyyyy! Megsy LURVSES her sideburned fella.

My applications are done! They have to be turned in, but they are DONE. Holy cats... what am I going to do with myself now? Other than lay around... knit... shop... hang with family... play with the baby... shop... surf the 'net... shop... go skiing? hellzyeah!!!

Hooray for no more hair mandates! It took B almost 5 years to get over having his hair buzzed off. He just couldn't help it. I finally broke him of that, so now I can run my fingers through his ridiculously thick, luscious hair.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Lindsay- I love the second pic,He's got that yo waz up look! cool lake.

Ok so we had a 6 month wbv today 15# 10 oz 26" long! growing way too fast. ped said no rush on solids,glad your not stuffing it in like most clients here do!







Olivia still has a stuffy/runny nose,gross cough. My main stream doc likes self feeding,who would have thout.

My dh bikes/runs 100 miles a week! he can't wait till he can put her in the bike seat and go to the bike trail.

I'm at work







I want to be at home snugle with babe.

Oh yeah,lulu dose the head but thing too.

100miles/wk?!







: Wowzers.

Jackson is just rolling all over the place right now! I didn't get to experience this with Sam, at least not to this extent. I went in to the office last night so that B could feel where J's feet were, and B laughed and said, "I love your first pregnancy."







It's bizarre to look at my 3 kids and realize this is my first 3rd trimester.

Oh, and Sam is starting to look SO much like Sydney did as a baby! I'll try and get pics tomorrow.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Jackson is just rolling all over the place right now! I didn't get to experience this with Sam, at least not to this extent. I went in to the office last night so that B could feel where J's feet were, and B laughed and said, "I love your first pregnancy."







It's bizarre to look at my 3 kids and realize this is my first 3rd trimester.

Oh, and Sam is starting to look SO much like Sydney did as a baby! I'll try and get pics tomorrow.

Yay Jackson! I love picturing you slinging two babies at once!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yay Jackson! I love picturing you slinging two babies at once!











I like to picture me maintaining my composure with four kids begging for attention while I'm doing schoolwork/making money/cleaning/etc.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 









I like to picture me maintaining my composure with four kids begging for attention while I'm doing schoolwork/making money/cleaning/etc.









If anyone can do it it'd be you!

I struggle with just one...but I have a super high needs DD.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
If anyone can do it it'd be you!

I struggle with just one...but I have a super high needs DD.

Believe me, there are far better women than I. I lose my patience WAY more than I'd like to admit. I was raised in a very guilt-ridden/passive-aggressive/yelling home and I have a hard time getting over that with my own kids.

It's the one thing I wish I could turn off about my personality. I'm not proud of it and trying really hard to be a better mom to my kids. They deserve someone who doesn't lose her temper so much.

Oy, enough with the Braxton Hicks contractions!!!!! I know they're not doing anything to change my cervix, 'cause it only tightens up under my right boob, which is most commonly where J's butt is. And then he kicks violently when the ctxn is over, 'cause it ticks him off. Not that I blame him.

Apparently Victoria sleep-walks. I'd never noticed it, but we just heard a thud and B wend upstairs to find Victoria walking across her room to turn the light on and "get ready for school." She had thrown her blanket to the foot of her bed and the thud we heard was her body colliding with the door. Poor kid walked right in to it. She's fine, and eventually woke up and went back to bed. I think maybe she hit her sister in the process, 'cause Sydney says she has a "painthathurtsreallyreallybad" on her right side.














:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Apparently Victoria sleep-walks. I'd never noticed it, but we just heard a thud and B wend upstairs to find Victoria walking across her room to turn the light on and "get ready for school." She had thrown her blanket to the foot of her bed and the thud we heard was her body colliding with the door. Poor kid walked right in to it. She's fine, and eventually woke up and went back to bed. I think maybe she hit her sister in the process, 'cause Sydney says she has a "painthathurtsreallyreallybad" on her right side.














:

oh poor babies!

DH still sleep walks and is still getting the baby up in his sleep. It really worries me when he picks her up in his sleep while we are at his parents because the guest room is in this loft and I keep imagining him dropping her over the railing. It's a horrible thought.

Hey, I'm at 600!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

woo hoo! Marlow just pooped all over Lee in the bath tub! Go go baby poop machine!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
woo hoo! Marlow just pooped all over Lee in the bath tub! Go go baby poop machine!









silly baby


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Korin, i tried reading your blog but no pswrd or screen name... pretty please,







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

OKAY, SO WHERE IS LISA??? She said she gave in.....







:

Um, I think I am going to look for a new pediatrician. She is not bad, but, um, I don't agree with a word she has said.







I guess I never noticed because I have never actually asked her a question. I have always gone in totally knowing exactly what I was going to do and she has always encouraged me to do whatever I felt comfortable with. Well, I asked some questions about the milk intolerance and how long she suggest waiting blah blah blah. Um, she didn't even think it was an issue. I guess because it is just spit up? Or maybe though she encourages breastfeeding she knows nothing about it??

I asked about the issue with the fruit and she seemed to think it was a total non-issue. Just said go ahead and give it to him. I said, but he is bright red and my mother had an issue with citrus/tomatoes/melon that turned into full allergy; could it be linked? Didn't really answer me... said something about it is probably just b/c of the dry skin patch. All right, maybe it is and I am overreacting. I'll try again later...

And then I was joking about a question on the little 6 month questionaire that they give about "is your child sleeping through the night" and said, now seriously how many kids are really sleeping through the night. Now the thing is she always starts with if you are comfortable with how things are don't worry about it BUT THEN SHE SAID "I couldn't take it after 6 months and babies need to be TRAINED to sleep through the night and talked about her CIO experiences with just listening to the babe cry in the other room and you know after a few nights, it got better and just try it on the weekend. Um, that's okay. (didn't even bother to mention that I co-sleep...why start that argument)

So I mean technically she hasn't DONE anything but it's not like the kids love her or anything. And she is totally fine to do whatever I want but now that she opened up her mouth and totally SAID well, nothing and everything I guess and I am thinking there was that ped we saw when C bopped his head on the cement at Costco and he totally got C laughing and playing with him in seconds and he was Indian so probably intact.... (Don't you just love my logic...?







) Any thoughts? Seriously she will do anything I ask, I just um, have no strong love for her...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Or, just get your skinny-minny husbands hooked.














:

How do you think he stays skinny? He actually has self control unlike me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here's a question for you all. How would you go about changing your nickname IRL?







I've gone by Jes for ages, except for one group of friends who all call me Kessa because one of their kids used to say my name that way. (Some of their husbands think that Kessa is really my name.) I've been thinking that I would like for everyone to call me Kessa, just because I like it and it reminds me of my friends' little girl, but I'm not sure how to go about it? Can I call it a New Year's resolution?










I am probably no help but I'll respond anyway







My family and elementary school called me Angel then I decided to get rid of it when I went to junior high and introduced myself to everyone as Angelique. Well, no one really wanted to call me that so I became Angie and Ange, which I could live with cause you know, it wasn't Angel. I don't know if you can really get old friends/family to change the name though (my family still calls me Angel...)but you can get anyone knew to use the name for sure and maybe by hearing it and if you call with it, you might convince a few to use the new name as well....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 

My applications are done! They have to be turned in, but they are DONE. Holy cats... what am I going to do with myself now? Other than lay around... knit... shop... hang with family... play with the baby... shop... surf the 'net... shop... go skiing? hellzyeah!!!

Congrats on finishing your applications!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh, and we managed to post 80 messages today. And we were pretty slow cause you know, everyone is trying to cut back...







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Hello out there!







My hubby is at home with a very unhappy babe







she want's momma. hope she's realy bad so next time i go to take a shift he says no stay home I'll take overtime!









Angie- I like your logic Indian doc!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
OKAY, SO WHERE IS LISA??? She said she gave in.....







:

Um, I think I am going to look for a new pediatrician. She is not bad, but, um, I don't agree with a word she has said.







I guess I never noticed because I have never actually asked her a question. I have always gone in totally knowing exactly what I was going to do and she has always encouraged me to do whatever I felt comfortable with. Well, I asked some questions about the milk intolerance and how long she suggest waiting blah blah blah. Um, she didn't even think it was an issue. I guess because it is just spit up? Or maybe though she encourages breastfeeding she knows nothing about it??

I asked about the issue with the fruit and she seemed to think it was a total non-issue. Just said go ahead and give it to him. I said, but he is bright red and my mother had an issue with citrus/tomatoes/melon that turned into full allergy; could it be linked? Didn't really answer me... said something about it is probably just b/c of the dry skin patch. All right, maybe it is and I am overreacting. I'll try again later...

And then I was joking about a question on the little 6 month questionaire that they give about "is your child sleeping through the night" and said, now seriously how many kids are really sleeping through the night. Now the thing is she always starts with if you are comfortable with how things are don't worry about it BUT THEN SHE SAID "I couldn't take it after 6 months and babies need to be TRAINED to sleep through the night and talked about her CIO experiences with just listening to the babe cry in the other room and you know after a few nights, it got better and just try it on the weekend. Um, that's okay. (didn't even bother to mention that I co-sleep...why start that argument)







: To the doc







: to the co sleep

How do you think he stays skinny? He actually has self control unlike me









Me too! no control!







:

Congrats on finishing your applications!









:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh...and I was so inspired by you "primping" mamas, that not only did I shave in the shower today, I used the pumice stone on my gnarly feet, I put moisturizer on my face, AND I put gel in my hair! What a priss!
















You even did gel??!!! OMG!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yeah I also shaved in the shower because of these primping mamas! I told DH that I may start plucking again and he begged me not too!

Dh shaved his hair last night. We first tried to give him a regular haircut but we found out that we have no idea what we were doing so we wound up cutting it all off. I was worried that Marlow was going to freak out but she seems to not mind it at all! He also trimmed his beard and was surprised at how his orange juice doesn't hang around like it used to!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I am have so much trouble avoiding dairy. I just, um, LOVE IT







We have the eczema patches as well, but as dh has them, I'm chalking it up to his skin issues... He had them before he started solids and even during times when I was avoiding dairy. It has gotten better though, with concentrated lotioning... Now, if I can just convince dh to do the same... Maybe if I volunteer to do it for him it will work....









Is there a good cheese substitute? Or sour cream? I can avoid milk, but hard to avoid those ones sometimes...

Ange, Im soooo totally with ya!! I can leave milk, no problem, but take away my cheese and I feel lost! We've gone back to vegetarian too, so now its really hard for me to find something I "want" to eat. Maybe I'll lose weight!









I would love to find a cheese that would melt for quesadilla's, nachos, burritos, cheese enchiladas! I just realized that I must LOVE mexican food









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sam weighs 18 pounds even as of today.







I love how well she's catching up!

She's between the 50th and 75th percentiles for length, and the 25th and 50th for weight.









Oh, and we can see her second tooth, so it should start breaking through any day now.

Wow, go super baby!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Okay, that was the funniest thing. I just got an error message that said I have to wait 20 seconds between post and try back in 1 second. Guess I was posting too frequently.









I've gotten that too a few times. Maybe we need help









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
i already can't keep up. This is nap number 4. She's acting tired all day.

Dairy substitutes can be kind of gross, so keep trying if you don't like the first one you taste. Haven't found a good soy cheese that's also casein-free. I mean I've found them, but they all taste like butt. I like Silk's soy creamer. Tofutti cream cheese and sour cream is actually decent. We use Earth Balance instead of butter, and it melts well and is good for cooking/searing. I can't tell the difference, actually, and neither can my husband the butter hound. I like Soy Decadence brand for "ice cream," and Tofutti cuties ain't half bad ice cream sandwiches. I like making a smoothie with rice or almond milk and banana and cocoa powder. Put that in a chilled glass, and it's like a milkshake. Sunspire makes chocolate in a totally dairy-free factory, and it's delicious. It has some soy flour and soy lethicin in it to make it creamy like milk chocolate. I'm freaking glad we don't have a soy allergy. There's a lot of info in the health & healing forum for people avoiding dairy.

As far as avoiding dairy, I certainly do want cheese or something sometimes, but I think "If I put this in my mouth, it literally hurts my child." She gets uncomfortable, spits up, breaks out, won't sleep, and will get blood in the stool if it's a full exposure and not just a trace. That is enough to put me off. Plus the ped said each exposure hurts the chances of growing out of it. Of all the things we do for them, not stuffing pizza in my mouth is probably one of the easiest. Although I did have a dream about fondue recently.

Oh Helen, I LOVE LOVE Soy Decadence Chocolate Obsession Ice cream!!! But I would love a good cheese!!! Harpers reaction is so much more severe than J.C's. Poor baby







It seems his eczema gets worse and he spits up. The Sunspire chocolate sounds divine! I got benecoal (sp?) spread for the butter subsitute. Haven't used it yet, but it says it works really well. I usually use olive oil, but I wanted something to put on toasts and veggies and such. And how I would love some fondue!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Thank you! That actually helps alot. And I really need to make sure I am stopping the cheese. J is not as severe as your babe's, he actually doesn't even show signs of discomfort (though I am sure it is not the best) only the increased spit up. I didn't even realize what it was for a while until I noticed the trend with me eating ice cream....







Oy! Didn't realize there was dairy in everything







:







:

This is exactly how J.C reacts. It took me about 10 McDonalds Sundae's to figure that out









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I like the peanut butter ones!!!!!

There's peanut butter ones??!! MMMMmmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Don't feel too bad - I have gotten the rotten-mama award once with each of my girls; I haven't done anything to Andrew yet but just wait!







With DD1 I did the same exact thing as you - let her roll of the bed she was napping on, on to our hardwood floor.







Felt SO awful about it. But we found a great solution - a video monitor. Love it - I can still put babies to sleep on our bed (with bed rails) which is where they want to be, even a baby and a toddler together, without worrying about anything dangerous since I can see them! It was expensive but SO worth it for peace of mind.

Oh and with DD2 my crappy-mom moment was this: When she was 4 months old, I shut the minivan door on my poor baby's foot





















It was so awful. (We have a 2001 model which was before most of them had the automatic doors that close slowly and sense if something/someone is in the way and stop! This is the old one where you have to slam the big, heavy door closed. I am counting down the months until our car loan is paid and we can get a new one, this being one of many reasons!!) So anyway, the doors were locked and DH came around to see what I was screaming inarticulately about and then had to run BACK around to unlock the doors with a key (no door-unlocker-keychain-thingie either) so poor Maddy's foot was in the door for like a full 15 seconds (which seemed like eternity) and after we finally got it out, it turned 97 different shades of blue and purple and swelled like crazy. I beat myself up real good for that one! She had to have x-rays and all....anyway as far as I can tell, she's forgiven me!
Haha - I immediately thought of the 'Max and Ruby' TV show too!







:
Eczema is definitely another classic dairy symptom, sorry to say Kelly!







Especially if it spreads from the face to other parts of the body, and also cradle cap is the same thing.

Did you see the link to the no-dairy site I posted in last month's thread? If not I can re-post - she has great ideas for non-dairy stuff and recipes and what to substitute, etc. Personally I have found that most dairy substitutes stink and I'd honestly rather just say, ok, for the time being I don't eat cheese, than have crappy cheese-subsitute that just makes me miss cheese more!

I sympathize though - it was SO tough at first, but it does get easier! And if you do it completely for a while and let his system desensitize to it, then eventually you can add back in a little bit (which is where I am now - Andrew does OK if I have a bit of dairy here and there, but I have to be really careful - and the funny thing is, I've noticed since I started "cheating" a little, MY digestive system reacts and I never knew it! I have had...ahem....um....a bit of a gas problem







: ....and bloating, etc., since reintroducing a little dairy.)

Anyway Kelly, I would hold off on the solids if you suspect some food intolerance(s) - wait until you get that all figured out so you can see what's what. And delaying solids should help his system desensitize, too. Not that what you're giving him is normally allergenic, but you never know.

I've been lucky, I'm able to find decent brands of everything I normally like without milk ingredients (except of course, the actual milk products!) so check out stores like Wegmans, Trader Joe's, Whole Foods - hopefully you can find some things you'll like! I know it sucks....but he'll get over it!

Now on the nuts, though, I'm worried - Andrew had such a strong reaction last time I accidentally had some that I'm taking him for allergy testing in a couple of weeks - ped suggested that because if he shows a true allergy (not just a digestive intolerance) she wants us to have an Epi-pen just in case (is there a "worried" smilie??) That really scares me!

!!

Thanks for the input Kerri. Yes, I have bookmarked that no dairy site. Its a great site! Very imformative. And Im afraid you're right about not finding a good cheese subsitute. I've got to think that no cheese would be better than horrible cheese substitute that would make me crave real cheese better. And I only wish we had any of those grocery stores here! I so MISS Trader Joe's. We had it in Cali, but they don't have one in Ms. I've even thought about writing them to see if putting one here is a possiblity. I know so many people that would shop there. We do have a really good health food store, Rainbow Foods, that has great stuff, but its just not as big.

Yea, we're not giving any solids now. Its not like he's missing them. We only fed him a tiny bit at dinner time. And his eczema is so much better. That makes me believe it might be from the food he eats, rather than my dairy intake, but Im pretty sure that he's got a dairy sensitivity. He spits up after I have some, so Its easy for me to go dairy free, cuz Im sure it upsets his tummy a bit. And I'd hate to make him more suseptible to more allergies.

Thats so scary about the nut allergy. I have a friend whose son is allergic to everything and I mean EVERYTHING!! She carries an epi-pen everywhere they go. I remember when his class went pumpkin patchin', she had to call the ambulance company and ask how quick they're response team would be to that location and if they carry epi pens on board and so on. I really gained so much respect for her that day, cuz it just seemed so overwhelming for me and she just acted like it was a daily occurence. He's got the type of nut allergy that if someone opened a bag of peanuts next to him, he could go into anaphalactic shock just by breathing in the peanut dust. Praying that the news will be good at his allergy appt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Free range organic butt even! It still doesn't do it for me.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Just noticed the ddc...it REALLY hurts my feelings, take it downnnnnn.

Just kidding!!!!



















I should add that my personal butt is also cage free. Meaning I didn't put on pants yet today. Maybe I just won't?

Even more







Man, you crack me up!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Helen's DDDDC is hilarious.

Yay Marlow for milkies! Hopefully it's the beginning of nursing again! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!









Samantha has started SCREAMING at her toys if they don't do what she wants.







She threw her stuffed hedgehog across the room last night. Now she's chewing on her overalls. I hate teething.







Poor baby is miserable periodically. Luckily (knock on wood) she's very happy most of the time, but she'll have 15-20 minute stretches before every nap where she just yells and won't calm down. Not.Good.

So I was gonna go to LLL this morning, since they've all apparently been asking about me due to the PTL with Sam. I wasn't there last month, and it freaked them out.







But alas, I can not go, because my car wouldn't even think about starting this monring. WHAT THE HELL? We just paid $400 for a new fuel pump and fuel filter, got an oil change, the battery is only 4 months old...I can't take much more of this.







Somethin's gotta give, like now. I'm so tired.

Sorry hon, many hugs your way. Its got to get better, right!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
For me, my babe will be 1 next month!!! We can just keep m,oving the thread until we get to "Life w teen" or help my dc is getting married! Then we will have the grandmas of the 6/06 ddc .....







:

I have been on the green tribe for a while and that gave me the idea. Now where oh where is Lisa......

I can't believe Maggie will be 1 next month!!! Wow!! and Grandmas of the 6/06 ddc























That reminds me...my dh gave me this big manilla envelope before christmas and I could see that it was an Ms State Alumni envelope. Well, it was a beautiful, diploma-like certificate (frameable) that said

"Mississippi State University
Welcomes Jefferson Carter Smith
Class of 2024

AACCKK that sounds sooo very far away!! That means my baby's gonna grow up







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Guess what? Talula had wrapping paper in her poop the other day. I forgot to tell you all, but I just remembered.

Also, I am realizing that there is no way I can keep up with this thread. I have 6 hours of bar study per day. So please forgive me if I just come on here and update without responding to your posts. I will try, but it's getting really hard.

Love you all though! Wish me luck on the bar exam. If I fail it, I will be devastated.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

We forgive you for not posting and for having an actual LIFE, Candice.







I hope you pass too!







LMK if you need me to come hang with the girls so you can study in peace.









Oh and wrapping paper in her poo?







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Good Luck Candice! Olivia eat most of the shopping list







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Guess what? Talula had wrapping paper in her poop the other day. I forgot to tell you all, but I just remembered.

Also, I am realizing that there is no way I can keep up with this thread. I have 6 hours of bar study per day. So please forgive me if I just come on here and update without responding to your posts. I will try, but it's getting really hard.

Love you all though! Wish me luck on the bar exam. If I fail it, I will be devastated.

OK, now that is funny!

Good luck studying, and I'll be sending passing vibes to you!! Let us know how things go!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Guess what? Talula had wrapping paper in her poop the other day. I forgot to tell you all, but I just remembered.

Also, I am realizing that there is no way I can keep up with this thread. I have 6 hours of bar study per day. So please forgive me if I just come on here and update without responding to your posts. I will try, but it's getting really hard.

Love you all though! Wish me luck on the bar exam. If I fail it, I will be devastated.

That's funny! Marlow had a price tag sticker in her poop the other day.

Good luck!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
OKAY, SO WHERE IS LISA??? She said she gave in.....







:

Um, I think I am going to look for a new pediatrician. She is not bad, but, um, I don't agree with a word she has said.







I guess I never noticed because I have never actually asked her a question. I have always gone in totally knowing exactly what I was going to do and she has always encouraged me to do whatever I felt comfortable with. Well, I asked some questions about the milk intolerance and how long she suggest waiting blah blah blah. Um, she didn't even think it was an issue. I guess because it is just spit up? Or maybe though she encourages breastfeeding she knows nothing about it??

I asked about the issue with the fruit and she seemed to think it was a total non-issue. Just said go ahead and give it to him. I said, but he is bright red and my mother had an issue with citrus/tomatoes/melon that turned into full allergy; could it be linked? Didn't really answer me... said something about it is probably just b/c of the dry skin patch. All right, maybe it is and I am overreacting. I'll try again later...

And then I was joking about a question on the little 6 month questionaire that they give about "is your child sleeping through the night" and said, now seriously how many kids are really sleeping through the night. Now the thing is she always starts with if you are comfortable with how things are don't worry about it BUT THEN SHE SAID "I couldn't take it after 6 months and babies need to be TRAINED to sleep through the night and talked about her CIO experiences with just listening to the babe cry in the other room and you know after a few nights, it got better and just try it on the weekend. Um, that's okay. (didn't even bother to mention that I co-sleep...why start that argument)

So I mean technically she hasn't DONE anything but it's not like the kids love her or anything. And she is totally fine to do whatever I want but now that she opened up her mouth and totally SAID well, nothing and everything I guess and I am thinking there was that ped we saw when C bopped his head on the cement at Costco and he totally got C laughing and playing with him in seconds and he was Indian so probably intact.... (Don't you just love my logic...?







) Any thoughts? Seriously she will do anything I ask, I just um, have no strong love for her...


Gosh that would really worry me too.

I have many co-workers that ask me about how long Marlow sleeps at night. They are always shocked and mortified at my answer. The other day my boss asked me if I am "still against spanking?" in reference to Marlow's sleep pattern.

I asked him if he was suggesting I spank an 8 month old! He said if not that I should be using a stern voice with her.

So he thinks you can either spank or yell at a baby to go to sleep







:
talk about gross!

"Marlow! Shut up and go to bed!" uh, yeah


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Lindesy, WOW. Spank your baby to sleep. That guy should write a book. Oh wait, is he Jodi Mindell?? I exaggerate. Slightly.

Ange, yeah, new ped. Anyone who supports CIO does not get my money (or my insurance company's), period. I thought tomatoes and citrus were on the "not before 1" list anyway? Hall Publications has a food allergy scale (highest at top) and also a guide for introducing food to the allergic infant. The gist of what I've read/been told over and over again is that a baby with any signs of an allergy should be treated as potentially allergic to everything. Maybe this is overkill, but it's not like the food is such a huge deal as far as nutrition the first year. So we're being super cautious and taking our time, much to the bafflement of relatives. But my nephew is also dairy allergic, and they misunderstood the condition (called it "lactose intolerance, so he can't have breastmilk"







) and switched him to...cow milk formula. When he developed really bad eczema and asthma at about 7 months, they switched him to straight goat milk. And the poor kid also has to carry an epi pen because his father is anaphylactic for bee stings and shellfish/seafood. There's also a history of asthma/hay fever in the family, and apparently this also predisposes to food allergies.

Kelly, I do hear you on missing cheese in Mexican food especially. I do avocado instead for a lot of things. We've been eating more asian food as that's easy to cook quickly and doesn't require extensive recipe modification. Thai curries are easy enough. Mmm coconut milk.

Candice, Harper pooped pieces of a board book for like 3 days. Doh. Good luck with the studying!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
OKAY, SO WHERE IS LISA??? She said she gave in.....







:


OK, OK, OK. Yes, I gave in!







: You guys have some MAJOR stalking skills. I bet Napolean Dynamite would totally dig that.

So, ahem, I guess I'm back?














And! you did the DDDDC?! I just noticed that!







Amy? Angie? Come on...fess up!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oh poor babies!

DH still sleep walks and is still getting the baby up in his sleep. It really worries me when he picks her up in his sleep while we are at his parents because the guest room is in this loft and I keep imagining him dropping her over the railing. It's a horrible thought.

Hey, I'm at 600!

In talking to Victoria this morning, she did not remember ANYTHING from last night, so maybe she didn't wake up after all? And Sydney didn't remember anything either.







At least they were in really good moods this morning. Of course, 12 hours of sleep will do that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
That reminds me...my dh gave me this big manilla envelope before christmas and I could see that it was an Ms State Alumni envelope. Well, it was a beautiful, diploma-like certificate (frameable) that said

"Mississippi State University
Welcomes Jefferson Carter Smith
Class of 2024

AACCKK that sounds sooo very far away!! That means my baby's gonna grow up







:

That's so cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Sarah, I want some more sin sticks. Is the chocolate dairy free? I want to order 1 dzn. All rolled in pretzel pieces. Don't need them by any certain time......gonna place an order after I get the ok on dairy free chocolate. Thanks for the hook up, I feel like a sin stick junkie!!

PMed you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Guess what? Talula had wrapping paper in her poop the other day. I forgot to tell you all, but I just remembered.

Also, I am realizing that there is no way I can keep up with this thread. I have 6 hours of bar study per day. So please forgive me if I just come on here and update without responding to your posts. I will try, but it's getting really hard.

Love you all though! Wish me luck on the bar exam. If I fail it, I will be devastated.

That's flippin hilarious!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
OK, OK, OK. Yes, I gave in!







: You guys have some MAJOR stalking skills. I bet Napolean Dynamite would totally dig that.

So, ahem, I guess I'm back?







And! you did the DDDDC?! I just noticed that!







Amy? Angie? Come on...fess up!

Yay! Glad to have you back!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

yay! we've missed you Lisa!!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

So Lisa tell us what we've missed!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
OK, OK, OK. Yes, I gave in!







: You guys have some MAJOR stalking skills.

Well, we ARE quite irresistible.







:







Good to have you back.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So Lisa tell us what we've missed!

Hmm..let me think..

Well, Elijah still has 2 teeth. Both on the bottom.

He has tried bananas and avocados. He likes avocados better. But he's still not really into eating all that much. He would much rather chew on the spoon most of the time! I want to read more about self-feeding because I think Elijah would rather do that. I started giving him peices of banana at first but then mashed some with a spoon and he did (does) open his mouth for it but he grabs the spoon like "Give it to me! I'll do it myself, thank you very much" So, does anyone have that really good article about self-feeding? I think it's german or something...

Oh, he says "Dada." I was really rooting for him to say "Mama", naturally, but no such luck.







I think Dada is just easier to say. But ya, he says it and it's adorable. We







it.

He can crawl backwards and sideways and he spins around. Well, it's more like a shuffle. No forward yet but he gets up on all fours and sways front to back, it's hilarious. I'm bracing myself for when he starts. I have a really good (or bad!) feeling that this boy is gonna be in.to.everything. Much different from his sister.

Um, when he gets a new toy or something..he looks around at everyone to "make sure" that they know he has something new. As if to say, "Look at me - I have something newwww and yooooou dooooon't!!"







OMG, it's hilarious. He gets this big cheesy grin on his face.

Hmm what else...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Hello out there!







My hubby is at home with a very unhappy babe







she want's momma. hope she's realy bad so next time i go to take a shift he says no stay home I'll take overtime!









Angie- I like your logic Indian doc!

















: I like your logic too!








: I'm hoping it means his family co-sleeps as well and breastfeeds until you know 5, so I don't get any grief about that...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
OK, OK, OK. Yes, I gave in!







: You guys have some MAJOR stalking skills. I bet Napolean Dynamite would totally dig that.

So, ahem, I guess I'm back?














And! you did the DDDDC?! I just noticed that!







Amy? Angie? Come on...fess up!

Oh honey I wish I can claim that one!! Now everyone know why I was the number sales person at my old co?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Oh honey I wish I can claim that one!! Now everyone know why I was the number sales person at my old co?









Indeed! I think I have a good idea of who it may be then...

And I forgot to add: What have _I_ missed? How are the babes? Amy, I was thinking about Maggie the other day since she's about to be 1. Wow, I can't believe it. Time really does fly, eh?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I would love to find a cheese that would melt for quesadilla's, nachos, burritos, cheese enchiladas! I just realized that I must LOVE mexican food









Even in the womb I was a mexican food junkie! That was mom's food craving







: . So, yeah, would rather skip it than have bad cheese...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Guess what? Talula had wrapping paper in her poop the other day. I forgot to tell you all, but I just remembered.

Also, I am realizing that there is no way I can keep up with this thread. I have 6 hours of bar study per day. So please forgive me if I just come on here and update without responding to your posts. I will try, but it's getting really hard.

Love you all though! Wish me luck on the bar exam. If I fail it, I will be devastated.

No worries, will be glad to get updates from you even if you don't respond to all our blah blah blah







And um, I found a tiny bit of silver tinsel or something in J's poop... Um, you know like a piece of garland







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Gosh that would really worry me too.

I have many co-workers that ask me about how long Marlow sleeps at night. They are always shocked and mortified at my answer. The other day my boss asked me if I am "still against spanking?" in reference to Marlow's sleep pattern.

I asked him if he was suggesting I spank an 8 month old! He said if not that I should be using a stern voice with her.

So he thinks you can either spank or yell at a baby to go to sleep







:
talk about gross!

"Marlow! Shut up and go to bed!" uh, yeah

That's pretty much, um, disgusting. Yeah, beating my child is really going to get him to calm down and sleep. Yuck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Lindesy, WOW. Spank your baby to sleep. That guy should write a book. Oh wait, is he Jodi Mindell?? I exaggerate. Slightly.

Ange, yeah, new ped. Anyone who supports CIO does not get my money (or my insurance company's), period. I thought tomatoes and citrus were on the "not before 1" list anyway? Hall Publications has a food allergy scale (highest at top) and also a guide for introducing food to the allergic infant. The gist of what I've read/been told over and over again is that a baby with any signs of an allergy should be treated as potentially allergic to everything. Maybe this is overkill, but it's not like the food is such a huge deal as far as nutrition the first year. So we're being super cautious and taking our time, much to the bafflement of relatives. But my nephew is also dairy allergic, and they misunderstood the condition (called it "lactose intolerance, so he can't have breastmilk"







) and switched him to...cow milk formula. When he developed really bad eczema and asthma at about 7 months, they switched him to straight goat milk. And the poor kid also has to carry an epi pen because his father is anaphylactic for bee stings and shellfish/seafood. There's also a history of asthma/hay fever in the family, and apparently this also predisposes to food allergies.

Kelly, I do hear you on missing cheese in Mexican food especially. I do avocado instead for a lot of things. We've been eating more asian food as that's easy to cook quickly and doesn't require extensive recipe modification. Thai curries are easy enough. Mmm coconut milk.

Candice, Harper pooped pieces of a board book for like 3 days. Doh. Good luck with the studying!

Well, the reason I was concerned about the fruit was BECAUSE of my mother's sensitivity/allergy to strawberries, oranges, banana, honeydew, tomato.. um, is there anything else? Jonah had bright red face when fruits touched his skin. BUT technically he has only had pears, apple sauce, banana, and peaches, so not actually citrus or tomato. We thought it might be a reaction to the asorbic (sp??) acid maybe?? What is in all fruits that could cause that reaction but not in veggies??? Not sure, but mom said her allergy started that way and so we just stopped giving him the fruits. Will try again later. Just know that I am not going to get any help/advice from my ped I guess...

And why is everyone so concerned if I give my kid meat? All fine and dandy if you want to give your kid meat, truly, but I just feel like, if he doesn't have the teeth to chew it, it can wait and most likely we will start with fish anyway. Everyone keeps asking me when I am going to give him meat...







: Sheesh, I haven't even finished "introducing" veggies yet....

But yeah, we are actually going relatively slowly, but, um, Jonah wants food now. He screams when you don't feed it to him fast enough.







So, he may get bored with having the same things over and over again but so far he's good... But I will check out your sites, thanks. I did not have to worry about this stuff with Christian. Man, I am seeing more and more how easy a kid he was....







No food allergies to speak of, rarely got sick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
OK, OK, OK. Yes, I gave in!







: You guys have some MAJOR stalking skills. I bet Napolean Dynamite would totally dig that.

So, ahem, I guess I'm back?














And! you did the DDDDC?! I just noticed that!







Amy? Angie? Come on...fess up!

It wasn't me... I was bankimg on Amy..... Lindsey?







Glad to have you back







:


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Lisa, I've missed you! glad you're back


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
And I forgot to add: What have _I_ missed? How are the babes? Amy, I was thinking about Maggie the other day since she's about to be 1. Wow, I can't believe it. Time really does fly, eh?

Let's see.... we have new stats! As of yesterday we are 17 lbs, 14.9 oz ; 27 1/4 in. long and our head is 18 1/4 in. round. Um, I have big headed kids









We are crawling very well, pulling ourselves up and starting to do the hand over hand thing to get ourselves in motion. Have 4 teeth, 2 on top, 2 on bottom, but the second one on top took a while to join the first so he totally looks like snaggle tooth.







Have THE best belly laugh in the world







:


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Lisa! These mamas are a force, eh?









Okay, I'm feeling so totally spoiled as I love our family doctor! I feel like I should go give her a hug now for being so pro-extended breastfeeding, leaving the vax thing up to us, and giving me a big smile when I told her I nursed Boo for 2 and a half years. Our first ped was totally not in sync with us as a family, but this doctor is so great! We all really love her ... and now I think I should write her a note or something for being so cool.

As for the "Spank your child to sleep"







: One of my HUGEST petpeeves is people who think babies and little children (and Seniors, too) should be treated in a way they would never even think of treating another adult. Like, if your spouse was having trouble sleeping I doubt that guy would shout "just shut up and go to bed!"







:

In happy news ... Max has discovered that he can flap his fingers over his bottom lip and "blabbu blabbu blabbu" over and over. It is hysterical







He has also discoverd that if he rolls fast enough he can get away from me when I'm changing his diaper ... not so hysterical to me, but he thinks it is a riot









Best wishes, mamas! I know I mentioned this before, but I'm so glad to have connected with you all again







I've been loading each page into my browser so I can read off line ... all day long whenever I get a few minutes I sit and read and feel connected to my June mama tribe again. Love it!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
In happy news ... Max has discovered that he can flap his fingers over his bottom lip and "blabbu blabbu blabbu" over and over. It is hysterical









oh you have to get that on tape!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

ok mamas.

I suck. I have lost all of your addresses so I can't send my tomato photos out until I get them again







I am not well organized.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ok mamas.

I suck. I have lost all of your addresses so I can't send my tomato photos out until I get them again







I am not well organized.

I gotchya covered.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I gotchya covered.









you rock! Thank you so much


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

So... what's happened today?

Lisa is back








Spanking to sleep is bad







- is that why she won't sleep?








Ange makes big headed kids
Kara's babe can babble.

What else


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
So... what's happened today?

Lisa is back








Spanking to sleep is bad







- is that why she won't sleep?








Ange makes big headed kids
Kara's babe can babble.

What else









I DO! Knew childbirth hurt for some reason







Still trying to figure out who did Lisa's ddddc... (was that enoug d's????)


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
Lisa, I've missed you! glad you're back









Me too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let's see.... we have new stats! As of yesterday we are 17 lbs, 14.9 oz ; 27 1/4 in. long and our head is 18 1/4 in. round. Um, I have big headed kids









We are crawling very well, pulling ourselves up and starting to do the hand over hand thing to get ourselves in motion. Have 4 teeth, 2 on top, 2 on bottom, but the second one on top took a while to join the first so he totally looks like snaggle tooth.







Have THE best belly laugh in the world







:

Wow, 4 teeth already! Cool.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
So... what's happened today?

Lisa is back








Spanking to sleep is bad







- is that why she won't sleep?








Ange makes big headed kids
Kara's babe can babble.

What else

















to you too and to everyone else.

Spanking: I'm also against this. I think hitting *promotes* hitting. End of story.

Lindsey: Got the Ergo today.







Thank you so much!! I can't wait to put him in it. He's sleeping right now though. We may have to buy it from you..and thanks for those other things. Marley loves that little "princess halo". Will get a pic of her wearing it soon.







I sent your minerals out today too.







And, was it you??

AF: Anyone else get there's back? I got it back like, a week or so before Elijah turned 6 months. Which surprised the heck out of me, to say the least. But it makes me wonder...with Marley, it came back right around when I lost all the baby weight (7m) and with Elijah the same thing happened.







Anyone else?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Best wishes, mamas! I know I mentioned this before, but I'm so glad to have connected with you all again







I've been loading each page into my browser so I can read off line ... all day long whenever I get a few minutes I sit and read and feel connected to my June mama tribe again. Love it!









And we're glad you're here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
AF: Anyone else get there's back? I got it back like, a week or so before Elijah turned 6 months. Which surprised the heck out of me, to say the least. But it makes me wonder...with Marley, it came back right around when I lost all the baby weight (7m) and with Elijah the same thing happened.







Anyone else?

Um, no AF here. It's been 16 months now? Wonder why...oh yeah, I've been PREGNANT that whole time.









Speaking of pregnant, I still am!







33wks today, and my cervix is "closed up tight" according to my OB. And he said it with a big ole smile on his face. Not in a creepy way, just a "hey glad you're not having another preemie" way. Very good feeling!

So I've got all Jacksons clothes from NB-6months washed, and all the NB and small diapers and covers. I need to get the clothes put away in the bottom drawer of Sam's dresser, and put half the diapers in our room, and half down here in the diaper dresser in the living room. I also need to sew some wipes 'cause the disposables get thrown in the wash with the CDs anyway. Might as well switch to cloth wipes too.

As of Tuesday, Sam is 18 pounds even, 27 1/2 inches, and no idea how big her head is. I just know it's round, which surprises her ped every time he sees her. He walks in the room and just shakes his head and smiles when he looks at her, so glad for how far she's come. She is getting her second tooth, still on the bottom, so she's kinda cranky today. She rolls like crazy, can clear a room in no time, and is getting closer to crawling. She might just skip crawling though, 'cause instead of pushing herself on to her knees, she plants her feet and pikes her butt up in the air and then pushes up with her arms so she's standing in an upside down "v". Very cute. She's trying to pull herself up, but not quite there yet. She likes playing with food more than eating it. She self-fed with a spoon last night, sticking it in her pureed pears and pineapples and then shoving the spoon in her mouth. She got about half a serving in her belly, and half a serving ON her belly. We had fun though. She has also recently discovered the joy of banging solid objects against one another. Loads of fun.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie is having her first bath with Daddy.







He used to be nervous he wouldn't "do it right." Now not so much, I guess. Sounds like they're having fun, though he wasn't impressed with me turning the water temp down for her.

My yummy treats arrived yesterday, but I don't have them yet. My parents' stupid post office no longer delivers packages, which I suppose saves on theft, but if you're not home to get it, they take it back to their depot and you have to pick it up the next day. Since we just crawled out of bed, I don't have it yet.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and we're very anti-spanking, but B was all for CIO until HE looked it up (!) and whatever he read said, "have you ever cried yourself to sleep? How did it make you feel?" That was all he needed to hear to know it wasn't a good thing to do to our kids. And I'm very proud of him for coming to that himself, because I know he gets tired of me harping on child-rearing issues.







But he's a good sport, nonetheless.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie is having her first bath with Daddy.







He used to be nervous he wouldn't "do it right." Now not so much, I guess. Sounds like they're having fun, though he wasn't impressed with me turning the water temp down for her.

My yummy treats arrived yesterday, but I don't have them yet. My parents' stupid post office no longer delivers packages, which I suppose saves on theft, but if you're not home to get it, they take it back to their depot and you have to pick it up the next day. Since we just crawled out of bed, I don't have it yet.

Well get your tush over there! And grab some cream cheese for the pumpkin bread.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Spanking: I'm also against this. I think hitting *promotes* hitting. End of story.

Lindsey: Got the Ergo today.







Thank you so much!! I can't wait to put him in it. He's sleeping right now though. We may have to buy it from you..and thanks for those other things. Marley loves that little "princess halo". Will get a pic of her wearing it soon.







I sent your minerals out today too.







And, was it you??


You wouldn't spank Elijah to sleep?

Wow, you got that package fast...must not have been my MIL delivering it! You'll really need to adjust the straps on the Ergo...DH had it on last. I could never get Marlow to quit trying to stand up in it.

I'm glad Marley likes the princess thingy.I remember you mentioned that she liked to play princess. I got that in Beaver Island.

I'm so glad you're back!

Thank you for the minerals!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And we're glad you're here!

Um, no AF here. It's been 16 months now? Wonder why...oh yeah, I've been PREGNANT that whole time.









Speaking of pregnant, I still am!







33wks today, and my cervix is "closed up tight" according to my OB. And he said it with a big ole smile on his face. Not in a creepy way, just a "hey glad you're not having another preemie" way. Very good feeling!

So I've got all Jacksons clothes from NB-6months washed, and all the NB and small diapers and covers. I need to get the clothes put away in the bottom drawer of Sam's dresser, and put half the diapers in our room, and half down here in the diaper dresser in the living room. I also need to sew some wipes 'cause the disposables get thrown in the wash with the CDs anyway. Might as well switch to cloth wipes too.

As of Tuesday, Sam is 18 pounds even, 27 1/2 inches, and no idea how big her head is. I just know it's round, which surprises her ped every time he sees her. He walks in the room and just shakes his head and smiles when he looks at her, so glad for how far she's come. She is getting her second tooth, still on the bottom, so she's kinda cranky today. She rolls like crazy, can clear a room in no time, and is getting closer to crawling. She might just skip crawling though, 'cause instead of pushing herself on to her knees, she plants her feet and pikes her butt up in the air and then pushes up with her arms so she's standing in an upside down "v". Very cute. She's trying to pull herself up, but not quite there yet. She likes playing with food more than eating it. She self-fed with a spoon last night, sticking it in her pureed pears and pineapples and then shoving the spoon in her mouth. She got about half a serving in her belly, and half a serving ON her belly. We had fun though. She has also recently discovered the joy of banging solid objects against one another. Loads of fun.









I'm glad to hear all of that!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 

Best wishes, mamas! I know I mentioned this before, but I'm so glad to have connected with you all again









I feel the same.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Um, no AF here. It's been 16 months now? Wonder why...oh yeah, I've been PREGNANT that whole time.









Speaking of pregnant, I still am!







33wks today, and my cervix is "closed up tight" according to my OB. And he said it with a big ole smile on his face. Not in a creepy way, just a "hey glad you're not having another preemie" way. Very good feeling!



How awesome is that?! Wow, many kudos to you Sarah. I couldn't imagine being 33wks pg right now. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie is having her first bath with Daddy.







He used to be nervous he wouldn't "do it right." Now not so much, I guess. Sounds like they're having fun, though he wasn't impressed with me turning the water temp down for her.

Marlow always bathes with DH...well with me once in a long time but he is better with a wet squirmy baby than me. Tell him to watch for poops!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

no AF over here either....you can keep mine.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
You wouldn't spank Elijah to sleep?

Wow, you got that package fast...must not have been my MIL delivering it! You'll really need to adjust the straps on the Ergo...DH had it on last. I could never get Marlow to quit trying to stand up in it.

I'm glad Marley likes the princess thingy.I remember you mentioned that she liked to play princess. I got that in Beaver Island.

I'm so glad you're back!

Thank you for the minerals!

Ya, didn't you say you sent it like, yesterday or something? I was surprised. Pleasantly!









I remember once when I took the kids to visit my mom, we went to the park and there was another little girl there w/ her parents. She was maybe 2? If that. Well, Marley and her were standing at the bottom of the slide together and she pushed Marley making her almost fall and immediantly her dad spanked her right on the butt and was like, "You don't push people!" She just sat there, looking around, wondering what the heck just happened. I mean sheesh, she was barely 2, it didn't seem to me that she even "understood" what she did. I felt so bad.









And hey - you never answered my question! Was it you??


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Well get your tush over there! And grab some cream cheese for the pumpkin bread.










Man that sounds so good.. Hmmm... I may have to order that again....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Was it you??

Uh.. What is is? (right Helen)


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Guess what? Talula had wrapping paper in her poop the other day. I forgot to tell you all, but I just remembered.

Also, I am realizing that there is no way I can keep up with this thread. I have 6 hours of bar study per day. So please forgive me if I just come on here and update without responding to your posts. I will try, but it's getting really hard.

Love you all though! Wish me luck on the bar exam. If I fail it, I will be devastated.

Wrapping Paper Poo?









Sending you lots of thoughts and warm hugs on passing your Bar Exams. I think you'll do great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Gosh that would really worry me too.

I have many co-workers that ask me about how long Marlow sleeps at night. They are always shocked and mortified at my answer. The other day my boss asked me if I am "still against spanking?" in reference to Marlow's sleep pattern.

I asked him if he was suggesting I spank an 8 month old! He said if not that I should be using a stern voice with her.

So he thinks you can either spank or yell at a baby to go to sleep







:
talk about gross!

"Marlow! Shut up and go to bed!" uh, yeah

Yuck!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

Ange, yeah, new ped. Anyone who supports CIO does not get my money (or my insurance company's), period. I thought tomatoes and citrus were on the "not before 1" list anyway? Hall Publications has a food allergy scale (highest at top) and also a guide for introducing food to the allergic infant. The gist of what I've read/been told over and over again is that a baby with any signs of an allergy should be treated as potentially allergic to everything. Maybe this is overkill, but it's not like the food is such a huge deal as far as nutrition the first year. So we're being super cautious and taking our time, much to the bafflement of relatives. But my nephew is also dairy allergic, and they misunderstood the condition (called it "lactose intolerance, so he can't have breastmilk"







) and switched him to...cow milk formula. When he developed really bad eczema and asthma at about 7 months, they switched him to straight goat milk. And the poor kid also has to carry an epi pen because his father is anaphylactic for bee stings and shellfish/seafood. There's also a history of asthma/hay fever in the family, and apparently this also predisposes to food allergies.

Kelly, I do hear you on missing cheese in Mexican food especially. I do avocado instead for a lot of things. We've been eating more asian food as that's easy to cook quickly and doesn't require extensive recipe modification. Thai curries are easy enough. Mmm coconut milk.

Candice, Harper pooped pieces of a board book for like 3 days. Doh. Good luck with the studying!

That poor little boy









I want mexican food soooo bad!!! Its definetly my fav kind of food, followed closely by Italian food (also cheesy







) And then Chinese food. So needless to say, we've been eating alot of stir fried veggies and such.

A board book?!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
OK, OK, OK. Yes, I gave in!







: You guys have some MAJOR stalking skills. I bet Napolean Dynamite would totally dig that.

So, ahem, I guess I'm back?














And! you did the DDDDC?! I just noticed that!







Amy? Angie? Come on...fess up!

Welcome Back!!! Missed you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Let's see.... we have new stats! As of yesterday we are 17 lbs, 14.9 oz ; 27 1/4 in. long and our head is 18 1/4 in. round. Um, I have big headed kids









We are crawling very well, pulling ourselves up and starting to do the hand over hand thing to get ourselves in motion. Have 4 teeth, 2 on top, 2 on bottom, but the second one on top took a while to join the first so he totally looks like snaggle tooth.







Have THE best belly laugh in the world







:

Wow, he's getting big! Way to go mama's milk! Snaggle tooth









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 







Hi Lisa! These mamas are a force, eh?









Okay, I'm feeling so totally spoiled as I love our family doctor! I feel like I should go give her a hug now for being so pro-extended breastfeeding, leaving the vax thing up to us, and giving me a big smile when I told her I nursed Boo for 2 and a half years. Our first ped was totally not in sync with us as a family, but this doctor is so great! We all really love her ... and now I think I should write her a note or something for being so cool.

As for the "Spank your child to sleep"







: One of my HUGEST petpeeves is people who think babies and little children (and Seniors, too) should be treated in a way they would never even think of treating another adult. Like, if your spouse was having trouble sleeping I doubt that guy would shout "just shut up and go to bed!"







:

In happy news ... Max has discovered that he can flap his fingers over his bottom lip and "blabbu blabbu blabbu" over and over. It is hysterical







He has also discoverd that if he rolls fast enough he can get away from me when I'm changing his diaper ... not so hysterical to me, but he thinks it is a riot









Best wishes, mamas! I know I mentioned this before, but I'm so glad to have connected with you all again







I've been loading each page into my browser so I can read off line ... all day long whenever I get a few minutes I sit and read and feel connected to my June mama tribe again. Love it!









Sounds like you've got a gem of a doc! Ours is really crunchy too. We got lots of praise on the extended bf'ing w/ Carson (till 22mos), but he seems to get a little pushy when it comes to vax.

How cute, about the flipping the lip thingy. You've got to get that on film!

And lots of love, right back at ya!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

um, we don't hit. And I believe I have convinced my nephew's mother ALMOST. Still working on it... But I have been known to say to her "so silly to explain to a child not to hit while you hit them..."







: I'm so subtle, aren't I?







And I try REALLY hard not to yell, but um, sometimes I slip... and then I have to go apologize...









and I want AF to come back because life would be so much easier, but so far nothin'.... Which is very surprising to me cause I figured it would totally come back when I came back to work... maybe it will when J stops nursing so much at night?







He actually is going a little bit longer at night now. And I was able to convince him a couple times just to snuggle instead of nurse....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
no AF over here either....you can keep mine.

Got mine back 6 WEEKS PP. whoopie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
um, we don't hit.

Seriously, do any of us on this board need to say we don't spank? I mean, isn't it a given?







I assume a few things about people on this DDC. We BF (or try our darndest to) we dont spank and we listen to the needs of our children first and foremost.







:

I just have to







at spanking to sleep. I mean. seriously. people do that? I sometimes feel like I'm torturing Ruby if she's flailing and keeping her self awake and i swaddle her to get her to sleep. She'll fight it for a minute or two then get comfy and nurse to sleep. I can't even IMAGINE hitting my child to convince them to sleep.







:
Although, I just told my DH about your boss asking you if you spank to sleep, and he said he was about Ruby's age (at least not walking so under 1) when his dad spanked him for hitting a clock with a little hammer and making a dent.







It made me sad for baby Ryan.

Ok Ruby was wanting to nurse every 45-90 mins last night and was a little snotty, so was snorting in her sleep, and I couldn't sleep through it. I feel a little tired and crazy today. Of course she's still a little runny in the nose today, and HATES to have her nose wiped. She gets a little pissy wth me when I do it.







Well maybe snot will be her next solid 'food'.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Got mine back 6 WEEKS PP. whoopie.
Seriously, do any of us on this board need to say we don't spank? I mean, isn't it a given?







I assume a few things about people on this DDC. We BF (or try our darndest to) we dont spank and we listen to the needs of our children first and foremost.







:

I just have to







at spanking to sleep. I mean. seriously. people do that? I sometimes feel like I'm torturing Ruby if she's flailing and keeping her self awake and i swaddle her to get her to sleep. She'll fight it for a minute or two then get comfy and nurse to sleep. I can't even IMAGINE hitting my child to convince them to sleep.







:
Although, I just told my DH about your boss asking you if you spank to sleep, and he said he was about Ruby's age (at least not walking so under 1) when his dad spanked him for hitting a clock with a little hammer and making a dent.







It made me sad for baby Ryan.

Ok Ruby was wanting to nurse every 45-90 mins last night and was a little snotty, so was snorting in her sleep, and I couldn't sleep through it. I feel a little tired and crazy today. Of course she's still a little runny in the nose today, and HATES to have her nose wiped. She gets a little pissy wth me when I do it.







Well maybe snot will be her next solid 'food'.


Maybe spanking will help with her snot?
Ryan's dad is mean! How in the heck could baby Ryan even know what he did?
I feel bad for my baby Lee too....mean old MIL.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
What else...Harper's inch worm toy is made by Lamaze. Not sure where it's from since it was a gift.

We got the inch worm toy at Babies R Us for somebody's baby shower a few months ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
When Lisa is done testing out my ergo you can try it....but that may be a month or so away. I find it kind of bulky, the waistband is fine but the straps slide down.

It's the kind of carrier that I really think you should try before you invest in it. I kind feel like it's more for hiking than everyday wear but maybe others would feel differently. Now that we have the Moby I don't think we'll be using the Ergo.

I tried the Ergo out before I bought it, and I didn't really like it. Maybe if I would have had more time to play with the straps it would have been better, but I didn't. I liked the Mei Tai I tried on better, but Evie fussed in it. That's why I'm still without one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow opened her mouth for milkies in the bath last night! No sucking but she didn't reject me!!! She was sitting up in front of me and so i thought I'd try to offer her in the tub. Then she started patting me and splashing the water but at least it's hopefully a start to an end of this strike.

HURRAY! I hope so too!







And Happy Birthday a little late!



Paddington;6906141Happy birthday Marlow! Isn't there someone turning 7 months today as well????
[/QUOTE said:


> aaah, you remembered Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Spanking: I'm also against this. I think hitting *promotes* hitting. End of story.

AF: Anyone else get there's back? I got it back like, a week or so before Elijah turned 6 months. Which surprised the heck out of me, to say the least. But it makes me wonder...with Marley, it came back right around when I lost all the baby weight (7m) and with Elijah the same thing happened.







Anyone else?

We are definetly a anti-spanking house here too. I never got how you tell a kid not to hit while you're hitting them.







: Talk about some major confusion. IMO thats not how you raise a stable, sensitive child!

Started AF back in late Sept. I know it sucks!! With my first I got it back at 6mos, w/ my 2nd, 6wks!!! and with J.C, he was almost 3 mos. We co-sleep, nurse on demand, etc. Guess AF just missed me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Speaking of pregnant, I still am!







33wks today, and my cervix is "closed up tight" according to my OB. And he said it with a big ole smile on his face. Not in a creepy way, just a "hey glad you're not having another preemie" way. Very good feeling!

So I've got all Jacksons clothes from NB-6months washed, and all the NB and small diapers and covers. I need to get the clothes put away in the bottom drawer of Sam's dresser, and put half the diapers in our room, and half down here in the diaper dresser in the living room. I also need to sew some wipes 'cause the disposables get thrown in the wash with the CDs anyway. Might as well switch to cloth wipes too.


Awesome about being 33wks already!! And







funny how you said his smile wasn't creepy!

Cloth wipes were so much easier for us. When you wash the disposable kind their fluff gets on the velcros.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow always bathes with DH...well with me once in a long time but he is better with a wet squirmy baby than me. Tell him to watch for poops!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I remember once when I took the kids to visit my mom, we went to the park and there was another little girl there w/ her parents. She was maybe 2? If that. Well, Marley and her were standing at the bottom of the slide together and she pushed Marley making her almost fall and immediantly her dad spanked her right on the butt and was like, "You don't push people!" She just sat there, looking around, wondering what the heck just happened. I mean sheesh, she was barely 2, it didn't seem to me that she even "understood" what she did. I felt so bad.









How sad, poor kid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Man that sounds so good.. Hmmm... I may have to order that again....

Hey is there dairy in the pumpkin bread? But I know that it would taste sooo much better w/ sweet cream cheese too. Just reminicing about the smooth silky flavor of dairy







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
um, we don't hit. And I believe I have convinced my nephew's mother ALMOST. Still working on it... But I have been known to say to her "so silly to explain to a child not to hit while you hit them..."







: I'm so subtle, aren't I?









I like your style!







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok, Lisa. It was me.

Korin, does Ryan remember it or did someone tell him about it?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Got mine back 6 WEEKS PP. whoopie.
Seriously, do any of us on this board need to say we don't spank? I mean, isn't it a given?







I assume a few things about people on this DDC. We BF (or try our darndest to) we dont spank and we listen to the needs of our children first and foremost.







:

Although, I just told my DH about your boss asking you if you spank to sleep, and he said he was about Ruby's age (at least not walking so under 1) when his dad spanked him for hitting a clock with a little hammer and making a dent.







It made me sad for baby Ryan.

Well maybe snot will be her next solid 'food'.

Yes, I agree
Poor baby Ryan. I just don't understand the justification for that. What clock is worth more than your child?








Too funny, snot









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Maybe spanking will help with her snot?
Ryan's dad is mean! How in the heck could baby Ryan even know what he did?
I feel bad for my baby Lee too....mean old MIL.

Sorry for baby Lee too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
aaah, you remembered Evie.







: She turned 7 months yesterday and celebrated by having her first tooth break out.









In the meantime, I think about you all constantly. I found myself stopped beside someone in traffic yesterday and I thought of Ange. (she had dreads) There are other instances where ya'll spring to mind, but I really must go.









Happy 7mos birthday to Evie!!!









And thats so sweet







I know everytime I talk to someone about my friend so and so online, they look at me weird. I totally consider all you my close friends.







When I start to tell dh something about the board, I have to go thru each persons bio really quick so he knows who Im talking about









Are any of you in Colorado or near it. I know thereabouts is getting hit with some nasty winter storms. Thinking of everyone and hopeing everybody is safe and cozy.







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Lisa!!
Here's the self-feeding link. And there's this one, but don't be put off by the name.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

My baby won't take a nap. Spankin' time!

No spanking here. Consenting adults only.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
In the meantime, I think about you all constantly. I found myself stopped beside someone in traffic yesterday and I thought of Ange. (she had dreads) There are other instances where ya'll spring to mind, but I really must go.









Ah, thanks







: I talk about you guys all the time too.... I suppose it makes sense that we "meet" people in different ways so we have different kinds of relationships right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Maybe spanking will help with her snot?









: That's right! Beat the snot right out of her!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
We BF (or try our darndest to) we dont spank and we listen to the needs of our children first and foremost.







:

Ok Ruby was wanting to nurse every 45-90 mins last night and was a little snotty, so was snorting in her sleep, and I couldn't sleep through it. I feel a little tired and crazy today. Of course she's still a little runny in the nose today, and HATES to have her nose wiped. She gets a little pissy wth me when I do it.







Well maybe snot will be her next solid 'food'.

I suppose that is true...Can't see someone claiming to do AP and not having to someway figure out GD, even if they don't have information on GD...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey is there dairy in the pumpkin bread? But I know that it would taste sooo much better w/ sweet cream cheese too. Just reminicing about the smooth silky flavor of dairy








:

Not sure. Hopefully Sarah can answer... BUT I have only gotten a reaction when it was the big ones, milk, ice cream, sour cream, cheese.... I actually haven't had problems with items with dairy in them (like a cookie made with milk or mash potatoes or things like that), or rather J hasn't had problems....







: And if I did a SMALL amount of cheese, no reaction either... only when I piled it on







But I haven't tried anything recently, just to be safe. If I have to do an attempt to reintroduce, may as well start with something good...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My baby won't take a nap. Spankin' time!

No spanking here. Consenting adults only.









:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My baby won't take a nap. Spankin' time!

No spanking here. Consenting adults only.

OOHHH Naughty!!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Not sure. Hopefully Sarah can answer... BUT I have only gotten a reaction when it was the big ones, milk, ice cream, sour cream, cheese.... I actually haven't had problems with items with dairy in them (like a cookie made with milk or mash potatoes or things like that), or rather J hasn't had problems....







: And if I did a SMALL amount of cheese, no reaction either... only when I piled it on







But I haven't tried anything recently, just to be safe. If I have to do an attempt to reintroduce, may as well start with something good...









I was wondering if I could do dairy if it was in something. I never was a big milk drinker, but I could eat my weight in cheese







I really noticed his spitting up alot after I'd have had ice cream or something like that.

So Sarah, is there milk in there?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I was wondering if I could do dairy if it was in something. I never was a big milk drinker, but I could eat my weight in cheese







I really noticed his spitting up alot after I'd have had ice cream or something like that.

So Sarah, is there milk in there?







:









: it was the ice cream for me too! And then when I had a bowl of cereal..... and um, mexican food with cheese and sour cream....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok, Lisa. It was me.

Korin, does Ryan remember it or did someone tell him about it?

his mom told him.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hi Lisa!!
Here's the self-feeding link. And there's this one, but don't be put off by the name.


Hola! Ohh thanks so much!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My baby won't take a nap. Spankin' time!

No spanking here. Consenting adults only.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ok, Lisa. It was me.

Aww







Thank you!







:

Oh and I have to tell you: We just took a walk to the store for a few things and I tried the Ergo. Let me just say that I absolutely LOVE it! It was about 4 blocks to the store, 20 min. in there and then back home and my back didn't bother me. AT.ALL (







) whereas before, it would be hurting on the way to the store!







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Oh and I have to tell you: We just took a walk to the store for a few things and I tried the Ergo. Let me just say that I absolutely LOVE it! It was about 4 blocks to the store, 20 min. in there and then back home and my back didn't bother me. AT.ALL!









Elijah wasn't trying to stand up the whole time?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Elijah wasn't trying to stand up the whole time?

Nope. He loved the ride!

And btw - I love my dddc!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Nope. He loved the ride!

And btw - I love my dddc!

I guess Marlow is just into her antics.
hmmm.... I'm looking at getting a Storch or a Didymos. Does anyone know anything about those?

I'm glad you like the DDDDC. I worried that I might just scare you away with too much stalking.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I LOVE my DDDDC. I still haven't got a confirmation on who gave it to me. Helen? What is is?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: it was the ice cream for me too! And then when I had a bowl of cereal..... and um, mexican food with cheese and sour cream....










Yeah I am having a hard time with all of that!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

OK, something is wrong with me. Last night I had 600 posts. Now look at me. I blew a whole work day on here. I need a 12 step program.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Hehe. So if you don't want it I'd love to buy it from you..which can be discussed through pm so we don't violate anything.

Wow, dh just made a drink (juiced) of broccoli stalk, celery, apple, orange, and 2 carrots and it's delicious.







It doesn't really sound like it would be, but it is!

And whoever was talking about a snotty nose, Elijah has one too. It started yesterday. It's gross, poor kid. And he can't stand his nose touched so it's really fun trying to clean it.







: I think it's from teething. Marley got the same thing sometimes.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: it was the ice cream for me too! And then when I had a bowl of cereal..... and um, mexican food with cheese and sour cream....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yeah I am having a hard time with all of that!

You'd think with all of us that can't eat dairy, combined with the masses that can't eat dairy either, that they'd have come up with a GREAT fake cheese!!!! I mean come on folks, is there anything more important than CHEESE!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OK, something is wrong with me. Last night I had 600 posts. Now look at me. I blew a whole work day on here. I need a 12 step program.


There actually is one. I mean not a real 12 step problem, but in the Find your Tribe section there is an "Addicted to MDC" thread. I know a few people who attend


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I don't think I ordered enough sin sticks.








We're leaving tomorrow. I'm ready to go home, but I am NOT looking forward to the drive. We're breaking it up a bit so it shouldn't be too bad though. Here's hoping.

Katie's newest thing is that she likes when you make her voice go funny. Like when you bounce her on your knee or jiggle her she'll "sing" so her voice is funny. She thinks it's great.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OK, something is wrong with me. Last night I had 600 posts. Now look at me. I blew a whole work day on here. I need a 12 step program.









:

I think I do too. Have you checked out my post count lately? It scares even me!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

And my SIL spanks her kids if they don't go to sleep fast enough. It makes me sad.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And my SIL spanks her kids if they don't go to sleep fast enough. It makes me sad.


How does this make them fall asleep faster?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok, on the spanking issue. I have an arguement that is 100% shut the other person up. When someone tells me they spank and 90% of the time they say it defensively like challenge me! I ask why of course and they say it makes their kids listen, gets them in line blah blah blah.

After the tangent on why they do, I say "Stand up!!" they of course dont move and look at my like huh? I say so since you didnt listen to me, is it okay if I hit you? You didnt listen and probabably dont understand why I said it or care. I then say, if I hit her or him, they can put me in jail and file charges. I also say if your dh or partner did that to you its grounds for divorce and you can also put that person in jail. If I spanked your kids, you can then put me in jail so why is it ok for you to do that to a child who is usually a tenth of your size?
I have yet to have someone argue that point. And of course, why would you solve a problem with violence?


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

thats a good one Amy! LOL, i should use it.. I hate arguing with people about spanking....

Also, Didymos--my cousin has one. I've tried it. Don't like it...

I want an ergo so bad. that i might buy one tomorrow-- LOL0

eta: i think someone said they were interested in a babyhawk.. i have one i could let someone borrow if they would like..... LMK!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Lindsey, yes, it was me, I confess. My friend has the didymos, and it's, erm, long. But the fabric is nicer than the moby by a mile. She does a lot with it, very fancy.

Ah, 2 hour nap. And I didn't even have to spank! Jes, that is so sad. How do people think that would help achieve soothing faster? Not that you know, I'm just boggled in general.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Hehe. So if you don't want it I'd love to buy it from you..which can be discussed through pm so we don't violate anything.


Yeah, I'm ready to part with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
You'd think with all of us that can't eat dairy, combined with the masses that can't eat dairy either, that they'd have come up with a GREAT fake cheese!!!! I mean come on folks, is there anything more important than CHEESE!









maybe we can all move near each other and make our own fake cheese.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
There actually is one. I mean not a real 12 step problem, but in the Find your Tribe section there is an "Addicted to MDC" thread. I know a few people who attend









golly, I may need to go check that out. Like right now I have 666 posts! goodness!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Katie's newest thing is that she likes when you make her voice go funny. Like when you bounce her on your knee or jiggle her she'll "sing" so her voice is funny. She thinks it's great.

I love crazy-voice babies. Marlow tries to reach new pitches daily...I think DH is going deaf.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Lindsey, yes, it was me, I confess. My friend has the didymos, and it's, erm, long. But the fabric is nicer than the moby by a mile. She does a lot with it, very fancy.

YAY! Thank you! I feel so loved.

I love the moby but I keep getting flack when I wear it because of Marlow's hippo-ness. The didymoses (didymi?) are so frickin expensive. And it's just a big piece of fabric right?

I need to go to the new NINO meetings in my town. I need some babywearing help.

Does anyone have any suggestions for good music for singing to a baby...not lullaby-ish more like The Beatles and Cat Stevens sort of stuff???


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
HURRAY! I hope so too!







And Happy Birthday a little late!


Thank you!!! She rejected me yesterday and today but I will keep offering.

I just put Marlow to sleep by rocking her in the laundry basket...no spankings needed!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

"Consenting adults..." heh heh heh.

Ummm... my mom tells me that my dad's sister used to spank her kids when they wouldn't sleep. You REALLY do not want me to go into detail about how they, especially the eldest, turned out. It's sad and scary. And I am rather mortified to be related to that oldest cousin. She needs to be locked away for a really, really long time.

I turned in all my apps today. I hand-delivered the one for the school here in town -- I was literally shaking. Can't believe that two years of soul-searching, prayer, hard work and... well, more soul-searching... is over. Or is it just begininning? Hmmmm...

Neves is pretty funny today. she was sooo flirty with folks out in town. she's been "talking to" (read: yelling at) her toys for a while now. She also goes into these little spastic episodes and hits her hand against her mouth while she talks, so it comes out all "momomomomomomo". Right now she's cranky, but it's Dan's turn, so...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Does anyone have any suggestions for good music for singing to a baby...not lullaby-ish more like The Beatles and Cat Stevens sort of stuff???

Cat Stevens... DH sings Moonshadow...







: My oldest sings it with him now and will sing it to the babe to help him quiet down.

I tend to sing church songs... It's the only thing I can think of on the spur of the minute.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
How does this make them fall asleep faster?









I have no idea. It boggles me. It's so much more pleasant (and easier) for both of us to just go in and cuddle her to sleep. And really, when she's an adult, I'm not going to regret taking those few minutes out of my day to just have special time with her.

Katie likes to yell at her toys too. Absolutely cracks me up.

Singing songs, I sing whatever song I happen to think of.







I've just raided all of my childhood things and gathered up all of our children's books and we have a few in there with songs for kids, church songs, silly songs, campfire songs... They're called "Wee Sing". I'm so excited to have them finally.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Cat Stevens... DH sings Moonshadow...







: My oldest sings it with him now and will sing it to the babe to help him quiet down.

I tend to sing church songs... It's the only thing I can think of on the spur of the minute.









I love Cat Stevens to sing to the baby. I had a friend in high school who was named Dawn because she was conceived while morning was broken was playing.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Singing songs, I sing whatever song I happen to think of.







I've just raided all of my childhood things and gathered up all of our children's books and we have a few in there with songs for kids, church songs, silly songs, campfire songs... They're called "Wee Sing". I'm so excited to have them finally.

I have a childhood book from the 70's called Making Music Your Own. It has all the odd ball songs that I know but DH doesn't.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I It's so much more pleasant (and easier) for both of us to just go in and cuddle her to sleep. And really, when she's an adult, I'm not going to regret taking those few minutes out of my day to just have special time with her.

.

Yep, i'm pretty sure some day I'll look back and say "dang, I wish I'd hit my kid more."







:

As tired as I get of laying in bed for hours while she sleeps (she currently won't sleep if I'm not next to her) ... I love her little body all warm and milky next to me


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, Lindsey... regarding music... I LOVE soft bluegrass, like Alison Krauss, Nickel Creek to sing to Nevie. My sister sent me a copy of "Lonely Runs Both Ways" (Alison Krauss) right before Nevie was born. Those songs will forever be my 2am feeding/rocking music soundtrack from those early, sweet days.

Ummmm... I love music, so I might ramble here a bit... Also love Dar Williams, Shawn Colvin, and the mellow Indigo Girls stuff for Nevie (used a lot of that for my delivery room iMixes)... David Gray, Sting, James Taylor, Joni Mitchell, Judy Collins -- all other good mellow stuff w/ thoughtful lyrics.

And, yeah it's COMPLETELY cheesy, but there is a LeeAnn Womack song that makes me cry now (and it's not I Hope you Dance), but the song "Something Worth Leaving Behind" is worth a listen.

Sarah McLachlan -- Afterglow is pretty mellow. Patty Griffin is AMAZING. Oh, DUR -- ! Norah Jones!

this is becoming completely stream-of-consciousness as I flip between MDC and my iTunes library. Anyway. Lots of great stuff out there. Woo hoo, music!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey is there dairy in the pumpkin bread? But I know that it would taste sooo much better w/ sweet cream cheese too. Just reminicing about the smooth silky flavor of dairy







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
So Sarah, is there milk in there?







:

Nope, pumpkin bread and banana bread are dairy free. I can modify pretty much any recipe to be dairy free. But pumpkin bread already is. And honestly, it's my fave to make just to have around the house, 'cause 1)it makes the house smell REALLY good, and 2)it's yummy.







So if you order some I'll make extra and B will be very happy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
And thats so sweet







I know everytime I talk to someone about my friend so and so online, they look at me weird. I totally consider all you my close friends.







When I start to tell dh something about the board, I have to go thru each persons bio really quick so he knows who Im talking about









I do the same thing. "You know my friend Amy who had the micro preemie?" "Remember Korin, Ruby's mom?" "Oh, you know that girl Megan who was in the Air Force?" On and on and on. He knows all of you now.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I don't think I ordered enough sin sticks.








We're leaving tomorrow. I'm ready to go home, but I am NOT looking forward to the drive. We're breaking it up a bit so it shouldn't be too bad though. Here's hoping.

Was everything okay? Did it arrive ok?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And my SIL spanks her kids if they don't go to sleep fast enough. It makes me sad.

That is very sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Ok, on the spanking issue. I have an arguement that is 100% shut the other person up. When someone tells me they spank and 90% of the time they say it defensively like challenge me! I ask why of course and they say it makes their kids listen, gets them in line blah blah blah.

After the tangent on why they do, I say "Stand up!!" they of course dont move and look at my like huh? I say so since you didnt listen to me, is it okay if I hit you? You didnt listen and probabably dont understand why I said it or care. I then say, if I hit her or him, they can put me in jail and file charges. I also say if your dh or partner did that to you its grounds for divorce and you can also put that person in jail. If I spanked your kids, you can then put me in jail so why is it ok for you to do that to a child who is usually a tenth of your size?
I have yet to have someone argue that point. And of course, why would you solve a problem with violence?

That is a great argument.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Does anyone have any suggestions for good music for singing to a baby...not lullaby-ish more like The Beatles and Cat Stevens sort of stuff???

My mom used to sing James Taylor to me (You've Got a Friend), and my dad sang Fire and Rain (also JT) to my little brother. Also The Carpenters, and Mary Chapin Carpenter, and Jim Croce. I need to find the lyrics to one of my fave Croce songs so I can sing it to Sam. I'd like to get a nighttime routine with her, since she's going to bed at MY bedtime now and not staying up til midnight like she used to.

Speaking of babies (when aren't we, right?!) someone is cutting her second tooth, and has been borderline inconsolable all day. I have been allowed to be in exactly one position since we got home from the doctor this morning. Poor thing is miserable, and exhausted, and this second tooth is hurting her a lot worse than the first one. I have had to stay reclined on the couch all day with her wailing/dozing/wailing/dozing on my shoulder. Doesn't sound bad, but when I say all day, I mean ALL DAY. I have been to the bathroom once, and that was at the doc's office. My dad stopped by to drop off a few things, and he had to let the dog out.







Luckily B's home now so I can eat my dinner (Subway














and catch up for a minute before I go back to a night on the couch. I told B, everyone is entitled to one or two 100% attention days a year...apparently Sam is cashing one in today.







My poor Bubbadoo. I just wanna take all her pain away 'cause she sounds so pathetic and miserable.







Keep fingers crossed that this tooth pops soon, please!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Right now Harper's favorite songs seem to be anything by Goldfrapp and Belle and Sebastian. She loves dancing around with me to that "Funny Little Frog" song. We sing whatever drips out of my little brain. This week I'm featuring a short run of "All you buffalo gals." Sinatra always works.

I totally should have spanked her to sleep. This "I put myself to bed, no, leave me alone" business takes TWICE as long as nursing to sleep. She will refuse to nurse more, and then lie there and blow raspberries and chat and roll around and scratch the sheets and kick me and grab the pillows and and and. Then she conks, but it takes forever. I just lie there quietly next to her. Shhhing revs her up! I don't want to stifle her figuring out how to do this, but it's cutting into mommy's glass of wine and twenty minutes of adult conversation time.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby likes anything that we sing that has her name in it. So i make stuff up. ALL.DAY.LONG.








Oh yeah, the wrestling a baboon nursing/nightime routine. fun fun fun.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Psst, Korin, your blog says it's over the bandwidth limit. I neeeeeeeed some Ruby!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

beatles "I will" best song for babies ever! we also do danny's song - and mikey loves abba (we change it to chiquitito!) "chiquitito, tell me what's wrong?" LOL - we gotta lot of 'em...

five teeth! one of his top b/t the "fangs" (which i've yet to successfully photo)

he too has very specific localized eczema spots. dd2 was the only other one to have it. she still gets a spot from time to time. he definitely breaks out from certain citrus (why oh why would mil think that fresh pineapple is a great idea?)

lisa - good to "see" you again







enjoying our perpetual michigan spring?

check out www.thebabywearer.com for info on the storch/didy input. i just heard that girasols are even better! all of my wraps are DIY ('cept the moby) so i'm no expert, but i have tried an ellaroo and a didy and i like the ellaroo better (and would probably like the girasol best from what i've seen though the storch sounds good too)


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I do the same thing. "You know my friend Amy who had the micro preemie?" "Remember Korin, Ruby's mom?" "Oh, you know that girl Megan who was in the Air Force?" On and on and on. He knows all of you now.







:

Well I guess a micro preemie rep is better than like I am a tramp or something







Funny I have the "your Maggie's mom" all over these boards. About 2 mos after MAggie was born I received about 20 pms asking me info about micro stuff from people all over mdc. I even got one from New Zealand! There was one girl who had a very traumatic birth who was told to visit our ddc because we had nicu babies and a "24 weeker". It went on and on. But we got the nicu board as a result so I am glad I could help get that going.

As far as songs we have a few we made up and they are corny. We had them for Liz and now we just put MAggie's name into them. Sadly dh uses them more than I do!

To I;m a little teapot
Maggie needs a diaper,
yes she does
She is the prettiest girl in the world
When she get a new one, she is sooooo betterrr.

Also: to Blues clues "we just figured out blues clue

Diaper change for Maggie
Diaper change for my sweet love
Diaper change for MAggie
cause she stinks!

We do this with each and every diaper change and did so with Liz too. Also when she has a poopy to an opra song

Maggie has a poopieeeee
inside her diaperrrrr
Daddy come change me its so disgustinggggg
Its not so fun to sittttt
In your own pile of shi......
Its so disgusting...
self defacting....
Mommmy come wipe meeeee
I feel so dirty.....
come wipe me....
come wipe my a$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Yes this is what our life has come too. But its cute when they start singing them back to you!

Also, to get Liz quieted down for a nap or bed, we used to sing this song from mass "Blessed our They". Its the beatitudes. So now whenever its sung in Mass, the kids get very mellow and one will nod off...


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's Evie! Happy 7 month birthday Evie!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 







:

Aww, Thanks guys!







It was a pretty mellow day for us. Caleb insisted we make cupcakes to celebrate. Not that I needed them, but we did.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here's a question for you all. How would you go about changing your nickname IRL?







I've gone by Jes for ages, except for one group of friends who all call me Kessa because one of their kids used to say my name that way. (Some of their husbands think that Kessa is really my name.) I've been thinking that I would like for everyone to call me Kessa, just because I like it and it reminds me of my friends' little girl, but I'm not sure how to go about it? Can I call it a New Year's resolution?









I thought about changing my name to Kate, but it's just too much trouble. When I moved to Richmond 7 years ago would have been the perfect time to do it, but I didn't b/c it's just too darn hard to remember to call myself Kate.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Also, I am realizing that there is no way I can keep up with this thread. I have 6 hours of bar study per day. So please forgive me if I just come on here and update without responding to your posts. I will try, but it's getting really hard.

Love you all though! Wish me luck on the bar exam. If I fail it, I will be devastated.

Good Luck! We're all rooting for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I have many co-workers that ask me about how long Marlow sleeps at night. They are always shocked and mortified at my answer. The other day my boss asked me if I am "still against spanking?" in reference to Marlow's sleep pattern.

I asked him if he was suggesting I spank an 8 month old! He said if not that I should be using a stern voice with her.

So he thinks you can either spank or yell at a baby to go to sleep







:
talk about gross!

"Marlow! Shut up and go to bed!" uh, yeah

Yeah, that will work! ugh, some people...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
OK, OK, OK. Yes, I gave in!







: You guys have some MAJOR stalking skills. I bet Napolean Dynamite would totally dig that.

So, ahem, I guess I'm back?














And! you did the DDDDC?! I just noticed that!







Amy? Angie? Come on...fess up!

Hi Lisa!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Even in the womb I was a mexican food junkie! That was mom's food craving







: . So, yeah, would rather skip it than have bad cheese...

But yeah, we are actually going relatively slowly, but, um, Jonah wants food now. He screams when you don't feed it to him fast enough.







So, he may get bored with having the same things over and over again but so far he's good... But I will check out your sites, thanks. I did not have to worry about this stuff with Christian. Man, I am seeing more and more how easy a kid he was....







No food allergies to speak of, rarely got sick.

It wasn't me... I was bankimg on Amy..... Lindsey?







Glad to have you back







:

I LOVE Mexican food too. Cheese dip is the best and Caleb loves it too.

I'm with you on the meat issue too, my gma said Evie needs it. I ignore her and roll on. And Evie is doing the screaming thing if she's not getting her food as quickly as she would like. It makes meal time quite pleasant.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
AF: Anyone else get there's back? I got it back like, a week or so before Elijah turned 6 months. Which surprised the heck out of me, to say the least. But it makes me wonder...with Marley, it came back right around when I lost all the baby weight (7m) and with Elijah the same thing happened.







Anyone else?

I've gotten her back too.







Although, she wasn't regular last time, went 6 weeks in between, so we'll see what happens this month. I didn't miss her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ok Ruby was wanting to nurse every 45-90 mins last night and was a little snotty, so was snorting in her sleep, and I couldn't sleep through it. I feel a little tired and crazy today. Of course she's still a little runny in the nose today, and HATES to have her nose wiped. She gets a little pissy wth me when I do it.







Well maybe snot will be her next solid 'food'.









Love that snot is her next solid. I guess it's Evie's too. She's got a really nasty runny nose too. I actually broke down and used the bulb syringe last night and she was NOT. HAPPY. AT. ALL. with me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Happy 7mos birthday to Evie!!!









And thats so sweet







I know everytime I talk to someone about my friend so and so online, they look at me weird. I totally consider all you my close friends.







When I start to tell dh something about the board, I have to go thru each persons bio really quick so he knows who Im talking about










Thanks!









I've given up saying my online friend and just call you all my friends, if somebody wants details, I'll go into it, but most of the time, they won't even realize that we only "meet" online.









But, yeah, I do the same thing with my dh. And if I don't, he'll ask, so is this the one with the yadda yadda...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Ah, thanks







: I talk about you guys all the time too.... I suppose it makes sense that we "meet" people in different ways so we have different kinds of relationships right?


I didn't have time to finish earlier, but I was in the car and this other car pulled up. I wasn't happy about going back to work after the long holiday break and for a second I made up a little fantasy that the lady in the other car was you with your boys and we weren't going to work, we were going to hang out at the park while the oldest played. Then the light changed and reality set in. Ah well, it was good while it lasted.









Oh and another random out of reality thing, I dreamed that Megan and I were marching in some kind of parade together. We were dressed in khakis and doing some kind of weird dance/march thing in front of a band. Strange. Guess that's what I get for reading before bed and then watching coverage about Ford's funeral.









As for songs, I do church songs or nursery rhymes or make up words to whatever tune is zipping through my head at the moment. I have a song I made up to sing to Caleb and it will forever and always be his song. It's really silly and says his name over and over with a few other random phrases, but when he's really tired, I'll hear him in his room humming it to himself until he goes to sleep.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
lisa - good to "see" you again







enjoying our perpetual michigan spring?


And you too.







Um, can I just say - Global Warming? Seriously. I walked to the store today in just a l/s shirt. In Michigan. In January. It was in the 40's.







: I'm starting to wonder if we'll even get snow at all this year. Pretty scary.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yep, i'm pretty sure some day I'll look back and say "dang, I wish I'd hit my kid more."







:

As tired as I get of laying in bed for hours while she sleeps (she currently won't sleep if I'm not next to her) ... I love her little body all warm and milky next to me









oh good! you get as much done as i do!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I totally should have spanked her to sleep. This "I put myself to bed, no, leave me alone" business takes TWICE as long as nursing to sleep. She will refuse to nurse more, and then lie there and blow raspberries and chat and roll around and scratch the sheets and kick me and grab the pillows and and and. Then she conks, but it takes forever. I just lie there quietly next to her. Shhhing revs her up! I don't want to stifle her figuring out how to do this, but it's cutting into mommy's glass of wine and twenty minutes of adult conversation time.

I just love how you are totally able to put into words my thoughts. And yup, nursing is easier. I don't have to wake up as much that way....







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, I hate the monthly thread. I go away for a couple of days and I am so out of hte loop already, and no hope of catching up.

We spent New Years at my husbands familys. We had a great time, and all the kids made it up for the first time! My News Years goal is to not get pregnant this year as well and have husband fixed so it won't happen any other year either.

I realized that I have been pregnant for some part of every year since 1998. Yikes.

Anyway, there is no way I can go back and respond to anything, totally overwhelming..but Lisa's back!! Hi!!

Ok, now slow down!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I will - just entered our song routine. And I cried through the WHOLE THING.

Blackbird is a song that got me through MANY MANY dark nights of infertility, I can't sing it to her with out crying.
Sigh. I am SUCH a sap.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sarah, I am so ordering tomorrow! Look for me!







:

Amy, I refer to you as the mama who had her June baby in February.







aka Feb June Baby. It's so much more confusing that way.

Katie~aww that would be so cool. Wish it had been me.







:

Um, I think that's all I can think of right now. Night yall!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
And you too.







Um, can I just say - Global Warming? Seriously. I walked to the store today in just a l/s shirt. In Michigan. In January. It was in the 40's.







: I'm starting to wonder if we'll even get snow at all this year. Pretty scary.


That was the other thing! It was actually hot yesterday; had to take off my jacket. And so I wore a lighter sweater today and then it started raining!!! What the heck????







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I will - just entered our song routine. And I cried through the WHOLE THING.

Blackbird is a song that got me through MANY MANY dark nights of infertility, I can't sing it to her with out crying.
Sigh. I am SUCH a sap.

You turn many of us into saps too.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

aw. my work here is complete.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Was everything okay? Did it arrive ok?

Haven't tried the pumpkin bread yet. I unwrapped it and smelled it and it smelled yummy. We're gonna wait till tomorrow when we can share with my grandparents. A couple bags of the rum sticks split open and a few of them broke. So I ate the casualties and everything is okay now.







: And the rum balls are delicious. Thanks so much.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Amy, LOVE your songs...

Katie, those dreams are too funny...

I just realized that we've got TONS of music, but we don't listen to it very much throughout the day - I usually have the same CDs on rotation in our player for DS: Laurie Berkner, Dan Zanes, The Wiggles







: , and a couple Disney nursery rhyme compliations







:







: ....but I've got at least 300 CDs in the cabinet. Hmmmmm....methinks we need to broaden our horizons a bit. DS does love the RedHotChiliPeppers, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I turned in all my apps today. I hand-delivered the one for the school here in town -- I was literally shaking. Can't believe that two years of soul-searching, prayer, hard work and... well, more soul-searching... is over. Or is it just begininning? Hmmmm...

How exciting!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I do the same thing. "You know my friend Amy who had the micro preemie?" "Remember Korin, Ruby's mom?" "Oh, you know that girl Megan who was in the Air Force?" On and on and on. He knows all of you now.







:









: Half of my stories begin, "I was online...."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
She will refuse to nurse more, and then lie there and blow raspberries and chat and roll around and *scratch the sheet*s and kick me and grab the pillows and and and.

I thought my kid was the only one that scratched sheets. I swear my DS was so NOT normal, he didn't do any of the typical baby stuff...so I'm experiencing a lot of this "baby" stuff for the first time (finding feet, putting everything in mouth, grabbing hair, scratching sheets, being roly poly - DS was a very unusual little guy, apparently - loads of fun, but apparently all business and wanting 'big kid' fun, not bothering with the baby stuff







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
And you too.







Um, can I just say - Global Warming? Seriously. I walked to the store today in just a l/s shirt. In Michigan. In January. It was in the 40's.







: I'm starting to wonder if we'll even get snow at all this year. Pretty scary.

Seriously. It's 50 degrees. In Upstate NY. In January. With *NO* snow on the ground. We've had snow _maybe_ 3 times this year, and it's been no more than a dusting every time and never sticks around for more than a few hours. I am seriously creeped out. It's unnatural. Really, reeeeeeely sucks for those of us who love winter.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I thought my kid was the only one that scratched sheets. .


Another sheet scratcher here...and none of my other kids did that. I thought Will was just weird...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok, now slow down!!

Yes ma'am.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I will - just entered our song routine. And I cried through the WHOLE THING.

Blackbird is a song that got me through MANY MANY dark nights of infertility, I can't sing it to her with out crying.
Sigh. I am SUCH a sap.

But you're such a sweet sap! And you've got such an amazing, warm, kind, gentle personality, but you can tell that you would totally go to the mat for any one of your friends, and fight tooth and nail to protect those you love. And that is an awesome, admirable quality.







And we love you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Well I guess a micro preemie rep is better than like I am a tramp or something







Funny I have the "your Maggie's mom" all over these boards. About 2 mos after MAggie was born I received about 20 pms asking me info about micro stuff from people all over mdc. I even got one from New Zealand! There was one girl who had a very traumatic birth who was told to visit our ddc because we had nicu babies and a "24 weeker". It went on and on. But we got the nicu board as a result so I am glad I could help get that going.

Also, to get Liz quieted down for a nap or bed, we used to sing this song from mass "Blessed our They". Its the beatitudes. So now whenever its sung in Mass, the kids get very mellow and one will nod off...

More often now you're "the one who sent us the chili pepper costume."









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
You turn many of us into saps too.









Totally.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Haven't tried the pumpkin bread yet. I unwrapped it and smelled it and it smelled yummy. We're gonna wait till tomorrow when we can share with my grandparents. A couple bags of the rum sticks split open and a few of them broke. So I ate the casualties and everything is okay now.







: And the rum balls are delicious. Thanks so much.

I need to invest in bubble wrap. They shouldn't arrive broken. Glad everything was good (so far







)

And Ange, I'm watchin for ya.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and I just read the lyrics to I Will, and cried. Holy crap. Gotta learn that one to sing to the babies.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ok, I hate the monthly thread. I go away for a couple of days and I am so out of hte loop already, and no hope of catching up.

We spent New Years at my husbands familys. We had a great time, and all the kids made it up for the first time! My News Years goal is to not get pregnant this year as well and have husband fixed so it won't happen any other year either.

I realized that I have been pregnant for some part of every year since 1998. Yikes.

Anyway, there is no way I can go back and respond to anything, totally overwhelming..but Lisa's back!! Hi!!

Ok, now slow down!!


Hey Caroline! Um, actually we have slowed down







: That's pretty bad huh? BUT you need to think positive about the monthly thread. You don't have to research every week for the darn link AND if you actually have time to go back, we totally don't mind if you bring up an old subject that we talked about, say a couple days ago thats 6 or 7 pages back.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I need to play catchup I love mexican food!

And I wish someone would spank me to sleep!









Off to the lirbrary! Still looking for mei tai carriers,kinda a sore spot in our house,dh says how mank do you need? Um lots!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Katie -- I'll march with you any day, any time.  Drill was always one of my favorite things, but that's because I have rhythm. It did always annoy me how many people could just NOT KEEP THE RIGHT STEP. Not rocket science, folks! But... oh well. never have to do that again.

"I Will" is a great one. I learned that on the gee-tar back in high school, and my best friend used to have me sing it for her. She even wrote about it in my yearbook. Sigh. Have lost touch with her & miss her. Sniff!

I had all anxiety dreams last night. Strange. They are a day late, methinks.

Well, Nevie was up wayyyyy too early today. We tried to see if she'd go back to sleep, but oh well. Time for coffee and steel cut oats instead.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

This is just a random thought but I







annettemarie







: She is very kind.









Sorry Mod appreciation moment. Carry on!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
This is just a random thought but I







annettemarie







: She is very kind.









Sorry Mod appreciation moment. Carry on!









:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
This is just a random thought but I







annettemarie







: She is very kind.









Sorry Mod appreciation moment. Carry on!

I think we all love AM, btw AM if you're there, how are you doing??

As far as Spring in JAn:

For those of you visiting my "other tribe" the green people, you know how I am terrified of this weather even though I am grinning and bearing it since I can send dd1 out and run her our of her energy. But its el nino. I remember this happening in 1998 so its time.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Seriously. It's 50 degrees. In Upstate NY. In January. With *NO* snow on the ground. We've had snow _maybe_ 3 times this year, and it's been no more than a dusting every time and never sticks around for more than a few hours. I am seriously creeped out. It's unnatural. Really, reeeeeeely sucks for those of us who love winter.

ya. it snowed what, twice here?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
This is just a random thought but I







annettemarie







: She is very kind.









Sorry Mod appreciation moment. Carry on!











Candice and Caroline: Hey!









Todays Weather: I brought the recycling out around 9:30am and it's already 40 degrees.







: With a high of 48.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Someone just bit my finger and drew blood. This after a 10 minute nap. Yes, ten minutes. This is going to be some day.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby likes anything that we sing that has her name in it. So i make stuff up. ALL.DAY.LONG.









We do that too. The words of my songs are really stupid: Philip Jackson is a baby boy.
Time for sleepy time.
Uh, that's about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I totally should have spanked her to sleep. This "I put myself to bed, no, leave me alone" business takes TWICE as long as nursing to sleep. She will refuse to nurse more, and then lie there and blow raspberries and chat and roll around and scratch the sheets and kick me and grab the pillows and and and. Then she conks, but it takes forever. I just lie there quietly next to her. Shhhing revs her up! I don't want to stifle her figuring out how to do this, but it's cutting into mommy's glass of wine and twenty minutes of adult conversation time.

hmmm. I wonder if P would do this. He doesn't always nurse to sleep but usually if I then rock him he will be out. I have wondered if he'd "put himself to sleep" but I don't like to leave him alone in his room. You lay next to Harper? Maybe that would work. But then I would want to read and he would want to eat the book.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
five teeth! one of his top b/t the "fangs" (which i've yet to successfully photo)

That's so crazy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
And you too.







Um, can I just say - Global Warming? Seriously. I walked to the store today in just a l/s shirt. In Michigan. In January. It was in the 40's.







: I'm starting to wonder if we'll even get snow at all this year. Pretty scary.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Off to the lirbrary! Still looking for mei tai carriers,kinda a sore spot in our house,dh says how mank do you need? Um lots!









I have a happy sling. Happyslings.com. WAHM Jessica. I like it.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Candice, good luck on your bar exam. I know what it's like and I feel for you!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So...

Philip rolls all over the place. Today he rolled over to DH"s bike and started to play with the derailer. Greasy baby hands. He doesn't crawl but is starting to lift his hips and consider getting his knees under him. He so wants to crawl.

I'm kind of in a blech mood. My ILs were visiting (SIL, BIL) and DH was out of town overnight. Then he got back and was *tired* and slept. Pissed me off. I wanted to sleep! Instead I stayed up until 11 with the baby and now I am at work.

And, I wanted to pay our ccs off by Sept but it won't happen. I'm bummed. How does money go away so quickly? Will I ever own a house? Right now I can't even pay my rent!

And, no one wants to buy my diapers! I bought them off the TP and couldn't stop the transaction, now I am stuck with them and no one wants them!

Ok, I can't remember what else I was going to respond to








: Lisa.
AF-- returned at almost 6 mos.
A friend of mine is pregnant but they couldn't find the heartbeat (almost 6 wks) so she may miscarry. I hope they find it next week.
Must work now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
hmmm. I wonder if P would do this. He doesn't always nurse to sleep but usually if I then rock him he will be out. I have wondered if he'd "put himself to sleep" but I don't like to leave him alone in his room. You lay next to Harper? Maybe that would work. But then I would want to read and he would want to eat the book.

I am not allowed to rock her (according to her), and she won't fall asleep on my shoulder. It used to be nursing, all the time. Then it became nursing and a little time on daddy's shoulder, and now it's nursing and flailing. Yes, I just lie next to her. When she's starting to relax, I put a hand on her chest, and she seems to like that. she would totally want a book, so I used it as quiet thinking time. I hope it gets speedier as she gets older.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh and music. Ben Harper is great. He has alot of great mellow tunes. And the Curious George soundtrack. Elijah loves reggae through and through. He sings and everything.

My mom and brother are coming to visit today. Must get ready. They haven't seen the kids since thanksgiving.








everyone.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yep, i'm pretty sure some day I'll look back and say "dang, I wish I'd hit my kid more."







:

As tired as I get of laying in bed for hours while she sleeps (she currently won't sleep if I'm not next to her) ... I love her little body all warm and milky next to me









One day when she's three or four, you'll miss those days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I do the same thing. "You know my friend Amy who had the micro preemie?" "Remember Korin, Ruby's mom?" "Oh, you know that girl Megan who was in the Air Force?" On and on and on. He knows all of you now.







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Right now Harper's favorite songs seem to be anything by Goldfrapp and Belle and Sebastian.

Talula likes Belle & Sebastian too! And so do I. It totally makes sense that you like them too, because the lyrics are very witty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby likes anything that we sing that has her name in it. So i make stuff up. ALL.DAY.LONG.








Oh yeah, the wrestling a baboon nursing/nightime routine. fun fun fun.

We do this too. We insert "Lu" into everything, which is easy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
beatles "I will" best song for babies ever!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Another sheet scratcher here...and none of my other kids did that. I thought Will was just weird...

Talula's a sheet scratcher.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Candice and Caroline: Hey!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Candice, good luck on your bar exam. I know what it's like and I feel for you!

Thanks!









Well, looky that! I had time after all! But y'all are slow today compared to most days.

I went back and read my blog from when Lu was a newborn, and there was a period where she slept for six hour blocks! Well, those days are long gone. She's been waking up every two hours at least! If I recall correctly, Tania did this too. I think getting the first two bottom teeth was a breeze, but the top two were no fun. So she woke up every two hours so that I would be miserable too.

Have a great day!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Well she's a brick.....HOUSE....she's mighty mighty, just lettin' it ALL hang out.......

We just got back from K's 6-month wbv, and she's:

27-3/4 in long, 20 pounds 10 ounces.









I suppose this shouldn't surprise me a ton, as DH is a big 'un (6 feet 3+ in). But I'm so short (5 feet)...that I guess it just still surprises me.

Nurse took one look at her undressed ans said, "Now THOSE are some breastfed thighs!"







They're a really BF friendly practice, I love it.

Better get back to work, I'll respond to more later.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oy! I think I have a new obsession... sheesh. I need days to be longer....


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Korin, I didn't know blackbird was your song, too ... I've sang it to Max since his first night ... in fact, get yer' hankies out mamas, but Jillian sings it to him, too. When he's Mr. Crankypants she'll say "blackbird, mama, blackbird" like it is the cure all. Nothing quite so sweet as my big girl holding her brother and softly singing "all your life, you were only waiting for this moment to arrive ..." She also sings "You are my Sunshine" to him and I'll totally admit to openly crying during that.

We also sing to Max "Grand Master Chunk, gotta have that chunk" ... though, Heather, I have to say that Max is 28 1/2 inches tall, but 19 lbs. 12 oz, so I can only imagine the glorious chunky thighs of a babe an inch shorter and a pound heavier! WONDERFUL! Way to go, mama!

I bet you make up some pretty good songs, too, Korin ... I well remember many of the ttc ballads LOL What a miracle that now you get to sing about little Miss Ruby









There's this BabyBlues cartoon that spoofs that Billy Joel song We Didn't Start the Fire ... I wish I could remember it all, but it is something like "We didn't start out tired, but we're thinking maybe we can blame the baby"


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Oy, Kara, you got me all ferklempt! What a vision in my head of Jillian and Max. I pray we have similar moments if a #2 k-baby ever joins us.

Nevie used to sleep through the night. She hasn't since I made the first trans-Pacific jaunt with her at 3 months. I don't know if it was coincidence w/ her natural progression or that I dorked up her schedule sumthin' fierce, but... oh well. I kinda get some sleep at night, and I should be grateful: she still goes down with nursing and daddywalks, and i don't have to physically be present for her to take naps.

Our first shipment of household goods arrived! We have some more kitchen stuff and Nevie's stuff now. Dan is going to sidecar her crib to our bed. Hooray! I can't wait to have a little more "us" space in the bed again.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I make up cheesy song lyrics to whatever we're listening to. She does like her name worked in there. Sometimes I sing "Scream like a baby" by david bowie. Sometimes "Baby screams" by the cure. there's a whole library of baby screaming songs out there! And sometimes we just sing "harper, harper, harper doodles" to "I've been working on the railroad." Someone's in the kitchen with harper...

I'm askared of the top teeth. I just did a gum check since she's super cranky, and she has 4 big white lumps all lined up on the upper deck. Those weren't there a week ago. I guess 4 at once would be rough, but then would it be over for a while?







: She's learned to open her mouth to suck down the boiron's camilia, so maybe it's helping.

Interesting that everyone is getting measured. We're, uh, between doctors since I refuse to go back to the rice cereal pushers. I was curious, so I put her down on butcher paper and drew lines and measured. I got 27.5 or 28 inches. No idea how much she weighs. I get 18-19 pounds when I hold her on the scale with me, although that's up for debate. She totally just grew though. 6 month stuff stopped fitting in length, and her face and wrists are fatter. She's got back fat, like a baby seal.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Someone just bit my finger and drew blood. This after a 10 minute nap. Yes, ten minutes. This is going to be some day.

Oy. On the blood loss and the 10 minute nap. That was pretty much our day yesterday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Well she's a brick.....HOUSE....she's mighty mighty, just lettin' it ALL hang out.......

We just got back from K's 6-month wbv, and she's:

27-3/4 in long, 20 pounds 10 ounces.









I suppose this shouldn't surprise me a ton, as DH is a big 'un (6 feet 3+ in). But I'm so short (5 feet)...that I guess it just still surprises me.

Nurse took one look at her undressed ans said, "Now THOSE are some breastfed thighs!"







They're a really BF friendly practice, I love it.

Better get back to work, I'll respond to more later.

Oooo what a big girl! And I thought Sam was gettin big! K's got 2#s on her!







Way to go, mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Korin, I didn't know blackbird was your song, too ... I've sang it to Max since his first night ... in fact, get yer' hankies out mamas, but Jillian sings it to him, too. When he's Mr. Crankypants she'll say "blackbird, mama, blackbird" like it is the cure all. Nothing quite so sweet as my big girl holding her brother and softly singing "all your life, you were only waiting for this moment to arrive ..." She also sings "You are my Sunshine" to him and I'll totally admit to openly crying during that.

We also sing to Max "Grand Master Chunk, gotta have that chunk" ... though, Heather, I have to say that Max is 28 1/2 inches tall, but 19 lbs. 12 oz, so I can only imagine the glorious chunky thighs of a babe an inch shorter and a pound heavier! WONDERFUL! Way to go, mama!

I bet you make up some pretty good songs, too, Korin ... I well remember many of the ttc ballads LOL What a miracle that now you get to sing about little Miss Ruby









There's this BabyBlues cartoon that spoofs that Billy Joel song We Didn't Start the Fire ... I wish I could remember it all, but it is something like "We didn't start out tired, but we're thinking maybe we can blame the baby"









Oh, I got tears in my eyes envisioning that. That's so incredibly adorable. I need to start singing to Bubba more. It is one of my favorite memories from early childhood, sitting in the rocking chair while my mom sang to me. It helped get me through the darker times with my mom's disease.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I'm askared of the top teeth. I just did a gum check since she's super cranky, and she has 4 big white lumps all lined up on the upper deck. Those weren't there a week ago. I guess 4 at once would be rough, but then would it be over for a while?







: She's learned to open her mouth to suck down the boiron's camilia, so maybe it's helping.

Interesting that everyone is getting measured. We're, uh, between doctors since I refuse to go back to the rice cereal pushers. I was curious, so I put her down on butcher paper and drew lines and measured. I got 27.5 or 28 inches. No idea how much she weighs. I get 18-19 pounds when I hold her on the scale with me, although that's up for debate. She totally just grew though. 6 month stuff stopped fitting in length, and her face and wrists are fatter. She's got back fat, like a baby seal.

I'm pretty sure I'd be askared too. Sam doesn't have any signs of top teeth yet, and is on the one-tooth-a-month plan. I'm good with that. Theoretically her next one will pop in the next couple weeks, and then I'll have 2 weeks after her brother gets here before she starts getting another one.

Kahlua (our dog) is running back and forth, leaping over the baby. It's very entertaining. They play SO well together. Kahlua's a lot more gentle with her than I had originally anticipated, because she's such a maniac with the rest of us. It's hilarious to watch her run in to the hallway in the house, 'cause it's the only hardwood surface in the house, and she can't stop on the floor. She goes skidding in to the office door at least half the time. So ridiculously funny to watch her. I can only imagine what it'll be like with 2 toddlers and this dog. I'm envisioning a big kid/dog pile.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

: I might snag your billy joel hit!







: Isn't it the cutest when the older sings to the younger? C sings My name is Jonas (but he says Jonah sometimes...), Moonshadow and this Korean song about a mountain rabbit or something. Santoki~ not sure if that's right romanization but....

Okay, so um, I am going to have issues today. I am not eating meat today (except fish) and I can't eat dairy. What's a girl to do??? I forgot and didn't bring my appropriate lunch so now I am going to have to try to do something at the cafeteria or something and um, I'm coming up blank. Maybe a tuna sandwich with no cheese.... Can't think of anything else they have to offer...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Korin, I didn't know blackbird was your song, too ... I've sang it to Max since his first night ... in fact, get yer' hankies out mamas, but Jillian sings it to him, too. When he's Mr. Crankypants she'll say "blackbird, mama, blackbird" like it is the cure all. Nothing quite so sweet as my big girl holding her brother and softly singing "all your life, you were only waiting for this moment to arrive ..." She also sings "You are my Sunshine" to him and I'll totally admit to openly crying during that.

We also sing to Max "Grand Master Chunk, gotta have that chunk" ... though, Heather, I have to say that Max is 28 1/2 inches tall, but 19 lbs. 12 oz, so I can only imagine the glorious chunky thighs of a babe an inch shorter and a pound heavier! WONDERFUL! Way to go, mama!

I bet you make up some pretty good songs, too, Korin ... I well remember many of the ttc ballads LOL What a miracle that now you get to sing about little Miss Ruby









There's this BabyBlues cartoon that spoofs that Billy Joel song We Didn't Start the Fire ... I wish I could remember it all, but it is something like "We didn't start out tired, but we're thinking maybe we can blame the baby"


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Now she just drew blood out of her own bottom lip. She rolled over, and sort of missed whatever she was trying to do and immediately flipped back the way she came, and started freaking out. I thought she was scared, but then I noticed her bottom lip has a blood spot and is all swollen. I was right next to her. Wouldn't nurse, wouldn't calm down until we called daddy on speakerphone. Gee, I am really effective, eh? She's on my lap sucking on a pear out of the fridge. I guess the cold feels good. Poor baboo. I should get her teeth filed like in a Dickens novel. I'll also teach her to pickpocket while I'm at it.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

poor Harper!! but i want in on any pickpocket earnings...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
poor Harper!! but i want in on any pickpocket earnings...

Sure, you distract the crowd with a dice game!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

deal!


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 

















:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

ok, who ever did the BRICK house. I now have a "Hum Job" Cant get it out of my friggen head.







:

We go in next week for MAggies visit. Actaully this whole month is Drs visits. We had to go to follow ups for Maggie for nicu, ped, rsv shot, eyes, and I hope thats it! Plus I go to get a mole removed next week from my chin. Nothing serious, but its gotten bigger the last few years. Then of course dentist for us and Liz. I also need to get a physical to update my medical record for my dd's preschool. We are involved in a coop preschool so I need info on record. I think what happend was Maggie had some follow ups in Sept and Oct and they all said- Ok, come back after the 1st of the year! and bamn! here we are.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I believe that was Heather with the Brick House song...

Yum.. All right! I so need to actually pay attention to what I am eating more often.







A lovely tuna with avocado, tomato, lettuce. Yum. And fresh fruit (cause the line for french fries was too long







)


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

my ddddc changed! Almost didn't notice since the first part was still there.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok so I know I said that Elijah has had banana and avocado but only little bits. Tastes, if you will. I don't really think he's ready for food though. At least, that's what he's showing me. He's more into just exploring with the food. Sucking on it (banana) here and there and just playing around.

Is anyone else liking the idea of self-feeding as much as I am? I read those articles (that Helen posted) yesterday and now I'm not afraid of choking. Well, I think I'll always (in the back of my mind) be slightly afraid of choking... but I guess I just understand more than I did. My only dilemma now is figuring out how he can eat all raw. I would like him to start out that way but how am I supposed to give him things like broccoli or carrots raw? Oh well. Maybe I'll have to cook them until he is older and really able to eat harder foods.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

no raw carrot yet unless it is grated maybe, I think it's later though 8 months?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

So I really want to make a CD to sing with the baby. I like all of the suggestions.

I also like Hey Babe by Neil Young.

and my cry song right now is Landslide by Fleetwood Mac or is is just Stevie Nicks? But you know what I mean. The whole even children get older thing kills me and I am crying on my way to work. Sap!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So I really want to make a CD to sing with the baby. I like all of the suggestions.

I also like Hey Babe by Neil Young.

and my cry song right now is Landslide by Fleetwood Mac or is is just Stevie Nicks? But you know what I mean. The whole even children get older thing kills me and I am crying on my way to work. Sap!

Um ya, love that song. I "believe" it's just Stevie Nicks. Hmm..thinking of some songs...

Oh and Lindsey, we tried the back-carry today. Elijah fell asleep in it after awhile.







I was able to get alot done w/ him in it before my mom came over.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Is anyone else liking the idea of self-feeding as much as I am? I read those articles (that Helen posted) .

I am on board but its really self throwing and body paint to Maggie. She really plays with it more and I am also afraid of her shoveling too much in and choking.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

we're doing all self feeding. i'll give her some on my finger to see how she likes it, but otherwise it's up to her. most of it stays on the highchair.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I'm on my second week of it. I loved that link. It really made sense to me, and it is working out well so far. I'm not worried about him choking because, as the site said, he can't release his grip to let anything too large or too small in there. And I have watched him spit out anything he hasn't wanted so far.

Bananas are a big hit at the moment. I give him a half of one at a time. He now eats nearly all of it. I gave him a half cucumber yesterday - not a hit! He kind of likes a lightly steamed apple. H elikes broccoli. I also tried a good-sized piece of white meat chicken, and that was not a hit yet either.

And he definitely throws or drops the food.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Now she just drew blood out of her own bottom lip. She rolled over, and sort of missed whatever she was trying to do and immediately flipped back the way she came, and started freaking out. I thought she was scared, but then I noticed her bottom lip has a blood spot and is all swollen. I was right next to her. Wouldn't nurse, wouldn't calm down until we called daddy on speakerphone. Gee, I am really effective, eh? She's on my lap sucking on a pear out of the fridge. I guess the cold feels good. Poor baboo. I should get her teeth filed like in a Dickens novel. I'll also teach her to pickpocket while I'm at it.

Poor baby! That's no good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We go in next week for MAggies visit. Actaully this whole month is Drs visits. We had to go to follow ups for Maggie for nicu, ped, rsv shot, eyes, and I hope thats it! Plus I go to get a mole removed next week from my chin. Nothing serious, but its gotten bigger the last few years. Then of course dentist for us and Liz. I also need to get a physical to update my medical record for my dd's preschool. We are involved in a coop preschool so I need info on record. I think what happend was Maggie had some follow ups in Sept and Oct and they all said- Ok, come back after the 1st of the year! and bamn! here we are.







:

That's what April is gonna be like for us.







Sam has cardiologist, NICU clinic, opthamologist, urologist follow-ups, Jackson has a urologist appointment, Victoria has surgery, the girls and I have dentist appointments...







: I know I'm forgetting something.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I believe that was Heather with the Brick House song...

Yum.. All right! I so need to actually pay attention to what I am eating more often.







A lovely tuna with avocado, tomato, lettuce. Yum. And fresh fruit (cause the line for french fries was too long







)

That sounds really good. I just had a leftover artichoke for dinner. I love artichokes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So I really want to make a CD to sing with the baby. I like all of the suggestions.

I also like Hey Babe by Neil Young.

and my cry song right now is Landslide by Fleetwood Mac or is is just Stevie Nicks? But you know what I mean. The whole even children get older thing kills me and I am crying on my way to work. Sap!

I'm gonna go with Lisa on this one and say it's just Stevie Nicks...oh no, we're wrong!

The music and lyrics were written by Stevie Nicks, and it was originally performed by Fleetwood Mac, and can be found on their White Album from 1975. Then, it was covered by:
*
o Landslide by Ginny Reilly (1985)
o Landslide by The Smashing Pumpkins (October 4, 1994)
o Landslide by Dixie Chicks (2002)
o Landslide by David Tolk (March 25, 2003)
I







Google.

My fave songs to sing to Sam are:
I'll Have to Say I Love You in a Song by Jim Croce
Baby, Now That I've Found You by Alison Krauss
I'll Remember You, Love, In My Prayers by Alison Krauss (I've got a thing for AK)

There's more, but I love those.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

good, good song choices mamas ... I'll all weepy and sentimental tonight ... or perhaps just mental







:









I've always like Tori Amos' cover of Thank You, too.









Of course lately I've been singing Lucinda Williams "I Lost It" to myself ... but I think that's just the effects of parenthood









Amy & Sara, it is so awesome to see your girls hitting these milestones! Here's to super growing June ddc preemies who defy all the odds!!!!







My Boo was not a preemie, but was born with heart murmurs and has her last pediatric cardiologist appointment at age six, this year (if all continues to go well, as it has every year past ... counting my blessings!). We've had to go annually for tests after the first year and I can't tell you how happy I'll be to never have to go back! I always have, of course, appreciated all her great caregivers, but also always felt like "just give me my baby back and let us go on with normal life" and I can imagine that is about 100 fold for you mamas









Well, mamas, I'll check in with you all over the weekend. I, for one, am glad not to have any holiday plans this weekend!









Best Wishes!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I love Alison krauss. Lately Lori makenna.








:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StacyL* 
I'm on my second week of it. I loved that link. It really made sense to me, and it is working out well so far. I'm not worried about him choking because, as the site said, he can't release his grip to let anything too large or too small in there. And I have watched him spit out anything he hasn't wanted so far.

Bananas are a big hit at the moment. I give him a half of one at a time. He now eats nearly all of it. I gave him a half cucumber yesterday - not a hit! He kind of likes a lightly steamed apple. H elikes broccoli. I also tried a good-sized piece of white meat chicken, and that was not a hit yet either.

And he definitely throws or drops the food.

I gave Elijah a chunk of banana tonight and he actually bit a piece off. I mean, a BIG piece. I had to take it out of his mouth. It surprised me. I don't think I'm gonna even attempt to use a spoon anymore. I have a few times and he just tries to get it and chew on it, which turns into gagging himself.

Ok, now to console a little girl whose sad that her gramma had to leave.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I gave Elijah a chunk of banana tonight and he actually bit a piece off. I mean, a BIG piece. I had to take it out of his mouth. It surprised me. I don't think I'm gonna even attempt to use a spoon anymore. I have a few times and he just tries to get it and chew on it, which turns into gagging himself.

Ok, now to console a little girl whose sad that her gramma had to leave.









Sam actually surprised me with the spoon tonight. I was giving her pureed sweet potatoes, and she grabbed the spoon, licked it clean, and stuck it back in the bowl to get more.







Of course she got it in her hair, her eyelashes, and on her nose before making it back to her mouth, but it was fun to watch. She seemed to enjoy it. She's such a goober.

She slept from 9-7:30 last night, straight through. Apparently she sleeps best when it's HOT in her room. Like 75 or 80 degrees. Gag. Thank goodness for space heaters. She won't sleep with us, 'cause she thrashes and flails and screams until we put her in her own bed (maybe from sleeping by herself in her "box" for the first month of her life?), so it's easier to control the temperature. If we had to keep the whole house that hot, I'd die, pregnant or not. I do not do heat well.

And Kara, thanks! We're pretty proud of her too. Amazing that she's grown 600% in the last 8 months.







And I know how nerve-wracking the heart defects are! The ONE day I couldn't be in the NICU (was running a low-grade fever and wasn't allowed in) was the day they did her echo and discovered the two holes. Thankfully the holes closed by her second month of life, but I'm pretty sure that was one of the worst days of our journey.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

the only heart issue we had was the PDA which closed after 3 rounds of the meds thankfully so she didnt need surgery! But wow that was the scariest part up until then.

So we are planning Maggie's bday party. Trying to decide where but need a head count so far. We are going to invite her primary nurse, our ped, most likely her neos plus a few family friends, and our families. A big party and flowing champagne... I hope we can keep a strong head because we have some speeches to make if the Drs come etc to everyone. Also we are donating $215 (get it, her bday) to the hospital.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Wow I can't belive Maggie is almost 1! Were does time go?







:

Now I'm singing brick house! You gotta stop.

So I'm trying to eat healthier today I have eaten 3 clementines and a whole wheat eng muffin w/ pb. 6 triscuits with guacamole,1 can of tuna(thanks angie)nothing added,and dinner beef stroganoff about the same amount that I fed the boys,that hate when I make this. And then I ate 4 more clementines.causse I'm hungry or borde as I'm at work







.

What I fealy want is sin sticks! But no more sugar for me,my skin is bahaveing badly. I need a facial and a massage.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar*


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I hope we can keep a strong head because we have some speeches to make if the Drs come etc to everyone. Also we are donating $215 (get it, her bday) to the hospital.


Aww,







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

That's so cool Amy!







: Man, 1 year birthday party... That went by so quickly...

So, that friend of mine who is going to circ her kid? She just informed me that SHE can understand the AIDS/Africa study because SHE and HER HUSBAND have science degrees. I wrote her back. Who wants to be my guinea pig and read the correspondence? I'll PM ya... I admit, I do get mad while discussing it sometimes though....









Helen, Jonah just put himself to sleep by snuggling in my arm and playing with my lip. Whatever works..

So, any hints as to the ddddc???


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

It was actually really good too!








And I'm breaking out like crazy myself... I'm hoping it means AF is coming cause I haven't been that bad... Mostly sticking to pretzels and trail mix lately for snacks....

I only had a few oreos... And they were the mini ones...
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
So I'm trying to eat healthier today I have eaten 3 clementines and a whole wheat eng muffin w/ pb. 6 triscuits with guacamole,1 can of tuna(thanks angie)nothing added,and dinner beef stroganoff about the same amount that I fed the boys,that hate when I make this. And then I ate 4 more clementines.causse I'm hungry or borde as I'm at work







.

What I fealy want is sin sticks! But no more sugar for me,my skin is bahaveing badly. I need a facial and a massage.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ange - I kan reed gud cuz I have a journalism degree! No, wait, I don't want to read it. It will just make my head pop off and fly around the room like a deflating balloon. Who needs that? Studies can be very flawed tools. That one does nothing to address the root causes of the issue!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

This morning Harper woke up covered in poop and continued pooping for like five minutes while on the changing table







Daddy always changes her in the morning, SCORE! She is so teething. We're back to those wacky poos like right before teeth come out. Poor baby. She does everything rather...intensely.

I get to go out for sushi and go shopping like people today. Uh. I will use my gift card to buy jammies for the tall baby.

Amy, that's a great donation idea!

Nicole, that doesn't sound like enough food! No wonder you are hungry. Have you ever eaten the meals at Life Alive? So good. Come have lunch with me soon!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
That's so cool Amy!







: Man, 1 year birthday party... That went by so quickly...

So, that friend of mine who is going to circ her kid? She just informed me that SHE can understand the AIDS/Africa study because SHE and HER HUSBAND have science degrees. I wrote her back. Who wants to be my guinea pig and read the correspondence? I'll PM ya... I admit, I do get mad while discussing it sometimes though....









oh pm me!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

We did the whole "Thank you speech" thing at Brenna's second birthday party. She was supposed to have surgery that month to correct her heart defect, but when she went in for the first pre-op visit three months earlier, the aorta was correcting itself! So no surgery.

But the speech, how hard. I cried like a baby. Actually, most people cried. At her first birthday we were not out of the woods yet, so the second birthday was our "Oh how thankeful we are now" feelings. It was wonderful, I know exactly how you are feeling now. All our thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So, that friend of mine who is going to circ her kid? She just informed me that SHE can understand the AIDS/Africa study because SHE and HER HUSBAND have science degrees. I wrote her back. Who wants to be my guinea pig and read the correspondence? I'll PM ya... I admit, I do get mad while discussing it sometimes though....










I can get upset too. I had a pretty heated discussion with my sister about this and some other things a while back. It was when we found out that my brother was having a boy and I said to her, "Ya, I'll be happy if they don't circ." And she immediantely went into defense mode and was like, "WHY?! I'm gonna circ!" UGH! Ok keep in mind, that she's done ZERO ammount of research and when I told her that we weren't circing her only questions to me were, "Well, what about when he has g/f's?" and "What about when he's in gym class." Anyways, I took the few minutes I had to once again, try and educate her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
This morning Harper woke up covered in poop and continued pooping for like five minutes while on the changing table







Daddy always changes her in the morning, SCORE! She is so teething. We're back to those wacky poos like right before teeth come out. Poor baby. She does everything rather...intensely.


Elijah woke up covered in pee. The 1st time we tried using a FB for nighttime. What else is everyone using for nighttimes? We have one HH that's good paired with an airflow cover and when that's dirty we were using hemp and wool but they're both getting small. Soooo, I need a solution. Any suggestions? I should also add that he has become a super heavy wetter at nighttime and I would change him in the middle of the night but he never wakes up so neither do I.







I don't understand how he can be so wet in the mornings and STILL have a smile on his face and be all excited. It's mind boggling I tell ya.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We use the fbs w two microterry inserts and works real well. BUT Maggie is not a heavy peeier (is that a word?/)


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Marlow is such a light sleeper and pees wake her up. She doesn't like to pee in her diaper at night so we wind up taking her the toilet at all hours.

This kid is not interested in sleeping all night long!

I'm lucky that my sister that is mostly mainstream didn't circ her son. She went to Zimbabwe for her college so I think she got some different perspective there.

My MIL says she circ'd her boys because that's "just what we all did" and she never questions things. But she's always worried about what her sisters will think about every aspect of her life so she does what they think is acceptable.

My mom is anti-circ but she dates/dated men from different cultures and I think that influenced her a lot.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I get to go out for sushi and go shopping like people today. Uh. I will use my gift card to buy jammies for the tall baby.


I miss sushi so much!

Yesterday I went shopping with Marlow and my mom. We were out for over 6 hours and Marlow didn't have a bad moment at all! I had so much fun. I think it's the first time she's gone that long without getting crabby.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Should I be spacing out the water throughout the day or drinking it within a certain time frame?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I felt bad about the toasted one because an IRL person I know never got one and she felt crappy about it. I took it off my siggy so I wouldn't look lie a jerk to her. So I'm at a loss here. what does a person do with those?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

There has been some chatter about the Ive been whatever on other threads. Someone on the sahm one asked what it was so I forwarded the toasted one. She was so glad someone incld her she sent me a thankyou pm! I dont like that people are kept out so thus the "ive been everythingd sig.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

...double post


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Seriously, It is totally just who you see on-line at the moment you get it. or whose name you can think of off the top of your head.

Let me organize and send the PM. I think I am going to blog the AIDS part when I get a sec....


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We use the fbs w two microterry inserts and works real well. BUT Maggie is not a heavy peeier (is that a word?/)









We use a double stuffed FB or HH... and RARELY have a leak. Lisa, have you tried hemp inserts? They seem even more absorbant than the microterry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I miss sushi so much!

I had sushi for dinner last night. It







: rocked.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Uh ladies, I have read the UA agreement and we cant have any sexual things of nature or references to spanking, so lets quickly let this disapear.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
:.

I had sushi for dinner last night. It







: rocked.

I did too and my rocked! What did you have??

Well I had the regular sushi, cant get dh to come over and not have the rolls! But I did have some spicy salmon roll along w him! DD1 had california rolls. I made some miso soup and some salad to go along w our sushi.
Maggie had sushi this morning when I nursed her


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Good mornin'. Needless to say, I wasn't "whatever the latest is." Oh well.

We are going to paint the living room this weekend. Woo hoo! I love painting.

Other than that, we are just relaxing. The last few weeks have been so scary, stressful and otherwise insane that I know I reached the end of my rope. Wasn't pretty. So... need to recharge and just be together as a little family for a while.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I did too and my rocked! What did you have??

Well I had the regular sushi, cant get dh to come over and not have the rolls! But I did have some spicy salmon roll along w him! DD1 had california rolls. I made some miso soup and some salad to go along w our sushi.
Maggie had sushi this morning when I nursed her









we had a little of everything. it was aaaaaaall good


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Other than that, we are just relaxing. The last few weeks have been so scary, stressful and otherwise insane that I know I reached the end of my rope. Wasn't pretty. So... need to recharge and just be together as a little family for a while.

I am glad when I hear someone say, I need to recharge and does it! Good for you! We did our recharge last weekend.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Should I be spacing out the water throughout the day or drinking it within a certain time frame?

Just drink it like you would normally drink water. All throughout the day.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
There has been some chatter about the Ive been whatever on other threads. Someone on the sahm one asked what it was so I forwarded the toasted one. She was so glad someone incld her she sent me a thankyou pm! I dont like that people are kept out so thus the "ive been everythingd sig.

And there's even a tribe for whoever hasn't been toasted, frosted, etc.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







We use a double stuffed FB or HH... and RARELY have a leak. Lisa, have you tried hemp inserts? They seem even more absorbant than the microterry.


Ya. That was the FB we used, the only one I have w/ a hemp insert. ::sigh::

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I did too and my rocked! What did you have??

Well I had the regular sushi, cant get dh to come over and not have the rolls! But I did have some spicy salmon roll along w him! DD1 had california rolls. I made some miso soup and some salad to go along w our sushi.
Maggie had sushi this morning when I nursed her









I love vegetarian sushi! If that counts?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

double up the inserts, lisa, should help. is the fb snug enough? i also get leaks when the dipe is a bit big/small.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I love vegetarian sushi! If that counts?









I love the cucumer rolls. Yum


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
double up the inserts, lisa, should help. is the fb snug enough? i also get leaks when the dipe is a bit big/small.

ok. good idea. i'll try that tonight. and i'll get more hemp inserts asap too. i like them the best.

i just caught half a poop in the toilet. go me! the other half went all over the changing table, elijah's leg and toes, and the outside of the toilet.







oh, and a tad in the diaper.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
the only heart issue we had was the PDA which closed after 3 rounds of the meds thankfully so she didnt need surgery! But wow that was the scariest part up until then.

So we are planning Maggie's bday party. Trying to decide where but need a head count so far. We are going to invite her primary nurse, our ped, most likely her neos plus a few family friends, and our families. A big party and flowing champagne... I hope we can keep a strong head because we have some speeches to make if the Drs come etc to everyone. Also we are donating $215 (get it, her bday) to the hospital.

That sounds wonderful. Good luck with your speeches.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So, that friend of mine who is going to circ her kid? She just informed me that SHE can understand the AIDS/Africa study because SHE and HER HUSBAND have science degrees. I wrote her back. Who wants to be my guinea pig and read the correspondence? I'll PM ya... I admit, I do get mad while discussing it sometimes though....









I wouldn't mind reading it. I'm curious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
This morning Harper woke up covered in poop and continued pooping for like five minutes while on the changing table







Daddy always changes her in the morning, SCORE! She is so teething. We're back to those wacky poos like right before teeth come out. Poor baby. She does everything rather...intensely.

I get to go out for sushi and go shopping like people today. Uh. I will use my gift card to buy jammies for the tall baby.

Yay for daddies doing poopy changes!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I can get upset too. I had a pretty heated discussion with my sister about this and some other things a while back. It was when we found out that my brother was having a boy and I said to her, "Ya, I'll be happy if they don't circ." And she immediantely went into defense mode and was like, "WHY?! I'm gonna circ!" UGH! Ok keep in mind, that she's done ZERO ammount of research and when I told her that we weren't circing her only questions to me were, "Well, what about when he has g/f's?" and "What about when he's in gym class." Anyways, I took the few minutes I had to once again, try and educate her.

Elijah woke up covered in pee. The 1st time we tried using a FB for nighttime. What else is everyone using for nighttimes? We have one HH that's good paired with an airflow cover and when that's dirty we were using hemp and wool but they're both getting small. Soooo, I need a solution. Any suggestions? I should also add that he has become a super heavy wetter at nighttime and I would change him in the middle of the night but he never wakes up so neither do I.







I don't understand how he can be so wet in the mornings and STILL have a smile on his face and be all excited. It's mind boggling I tell ya.

I'm trying to prepare myself for that conversation with the SIL, as I know it'll come up if she has a boy. Luckily she'll have been around Jackson for long enough that she'll know what an intact penis looks like and that it functions completely normally, but my BIL is...stubborn. I'm pretty sure the "he can do it when he's older if that's what he chooses" argument won't work with BIL like it did with Brad.

And for nighttime, we quadruple stuff a WAHM made pocket, but it still leaks. Bubba is a really heavy wetter. At least we know her kidneys work!









I miss sushi. I love me some raw fish. BIL and SIL have offered us a sushi dinner at an awesome restaurant in the next city after Jackson is born. BIL said, "well, Bec (SIL) doesn't like sushi anyway, so she can stay here and watch Jackson while we go out to dinner." Brad looked at him like he had three heads. "Um, K, he'll be a NEWborn. I'm pretty sure he can very easily go to dinner with us, no problem." And I piped in with, "Yeah, K, he'll pretty much be permanently fused to my boob for the first few months." K got bright red and said, "oh."







He's so very obviously child-less.









Oh, I just got back from the fabric store, and got new needles and thread for my sewing machine. I'm gonna pull out my fabric after Samantha wakes up (the machine is right outside her room) and work on my wrap w/the built in purse. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok. I know I've posted waaaaay too much today but can I just say that I put Elijah in the back-carry ALL BY MYSELF! I feel so accomplished now.







Like I could go somewhere alone with the kids now. I still get nervous thinking about doing it which makes me feel like a whimp because I know there are mamas that go out with 3+ kids and do it with such great stride. ::sigh:: Dh is leaving for CA for 8 days on Monday so I know I'll have to go out alone with the kids. What better time to conquer the fear, eh? (And yes, I am rather jealous that he gets to see sunny California. I miss that place.) Anyway, Elijah was fussy all day until he got on my back. Now he's out like a light.







Alright, off to be productive..


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't know what this spanking business is all about. I was gently disciplined! Redirected, even.







:

Sushi was gooooood.

Children's Place has all-cotton no flame retardants zipper feetie jammies for $6 if anyone's interested. I went for the pink jail stripes.

New photos:

The Christmas outfit from great g-ma, obligatory photo wearing. She was swathed in cotton underneath and still broke out in a rash after 15 minutes.

Distrusts water.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't know what this spanking business is all about. I was gently disciplined! Redirected, even.







:

Sushi was gooooood.

Children's Place has all-cotton no flame retardants zipper feetie jammies for $6 if anyone's interested. I went for the pink jail stripes.

New photos:

The Christmas outfit from great g-ma, obligatory photo wearing. She was swathed in cotton underneath and still broke out in a rash after 15 minutes.

Distrusts water.

Maybe Marlow will have to come show Harper (I almost wrote Harpie) how to play in the faucet water. It's her specialty.

Harper is so cute!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Ok. I know I've posted waaaaay too much today but can I just say that I put Elijah in the back-carry ALL BY MYSELF! I feel so accomplished now.







Like I could go somewhere alone with the kids now. I still get nervous thinking about doing it which makes me feel like a whimp because I know there are mamas that go out with 3+ kids and do it with such great stride. ::sigh:: Dh is leaving for CA for 8 days on Monday so I know I'll have to go out alone with the kids. What better time to conquer the fear, eh? (And yes, I am rather jealous that he gets to see sunny California. I miss that place.) Anyway, Elijah was fussy all day until he got on my back. Now he's out like a light.







Alright, off to be productive..

You're the ergo master!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Maybe Marlow will have to come show Harper (I almost wrote Harpie) how to play in the faucet water. It's her specialty.

Harper is so cute!

Aw, thanks! She's getting better with water. As long as the metal bowls come in, she's good. We're still not allowed to fill or drain the tub in her presence.

I call her Harpy too. I know that's probably mean, but it's so cute! And my husband was excited that when she gets a gaggle of terrible little friends as a pre-teen we can call them Harper's Harpies. Like Herman's Hermits.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
.

Distrusts water.









:







:

She really does not like it does she?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







:







:

She really does not like it does she?









She's been grumpy today in general, except when she was outside in BEACH WEATHER.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi mamas! Too many things cutting into my online time lately including:

1) Andrew's first cold







And of course he got it RIGHT after I was bragging to a friend about how he's 6+ months and with two older sisters and constantly out at stores, playgroups, etc. and never even had the slightest sniffle (that great breastmilk plus our fanatical use of hand sanitizer







) but of course, that's what I get for bragging







But fortunately it wasn't bad at all - he's almost 100% better already, it just lasted 3 days and was very mild (congestion and a slight cough, not too bad - he was totally happy and acting completely normal, the only time anything bothered him was when I'd have to take the nasal-aspirator-torture-device out before he could nurse!)

2) Andrew suddenly becoming mobile!








: Yes, he officially started crawling! Yesterday morning - in the midst of his first cold, how odd is that! And he just turned 6 months on Christmas Day. It's insane - that's the earliest yet for my kids. And it all happened at once, he started sitting up alone better, then crawling, and now getting himself up and down, from a lying down position up to sitting and back, all by himself in the span of like 72 hours. So now he is ALL.OVER.THE.PLACE. It is SO weird, it really seems like he's grown about 3 months in a weekend or something. He seems so big all of a sudden! Oh, it's starting even earlier now - I wanna be pregnant again!!







The girls are so excited though, it's like he suddenly went from just "cute little baby to look at" to "whoa, new playmate!"

3) The fact that contractors suck. Anyone who has had work done on your house before, you probably know what I mean!

4) The fact that I've spent the better part of the last few days polishing off more sin sticks and rum balls then any one person should consume (especially a person who had recently lost a decent amount of weight and bought some really cute clothes in her new size, which, if she orders from Sarah again, she might have to put aside and dig the fat clothes back out of the "to bring to Goodwill" box!) But as someone else noted, many of them were broken - and isn't it true that if they break, the calories all fall out? Here's hoping









Off to make dinner - BBL


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
She's been grumpy today in general, except when she was outside in BEACH WEATHER.

Grumpy or not, she is still adorable


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi mamas! Too many things cutting into my online time lately including:

1) Andrew's first cold








And of course he got it RIGHT after I was bragging to a friend about how he's 6+ months and with two older sisters and constantly out at stores, playgroups, etc. and never even had the slightest sniffle (that great breastmilk plus our fanatical use of hand sanitizer







) but of course, that's what I get for bragging







But fortunately it wasn't bad at all - he's almost 100% better already, it just lasted 3 days and was very mild (congestion and a slight cough, not too bad - he was totally happy and acting completely normal, the only time anything bothered him was when I'd have to take the nasal-aspirator-torture-device out before he could nurse!)

2) Andrew suddenly becoming mobile!







: Yes, he officially started crawling! Yesterday morning - in the midst of his first cold, how odd is that! And he just turned 6 months on Christmas Day. It's insane - that's the earliest yet for my kids. And it all happened at once, he started sitting up alone better, then crawling, and now getting himself up and down, from a lying down position up to sitting and back, all by himself in the span of like 72 hours. So now he is ALL.OVER.THE.PLACE. It is SO weird, it really seems like he's grown about 3 months in a weekend or something. He seems so big all of a sudden! Oh, it's starting even earlier now - I wanna be pregnant again!!







The girls are so excited though, it's like he suddenly went from just "cute little baby to look at" to "whoa, new playmate!"

3) The fact that contractors suck. Anyone who has had work done on your house before, you probably know what I mean!

4) The fact that I've spent the better part of the last few days polishing off more sin sticks and rum balls then any one person should consume (especially a person who had recently lost a decent amount of weight and bought some really cute clothes in her new size, which, if she orders from Sarah again, she might have to put aside and dig the fat clothes back out of the "to bring to Goodwill" box!) But as someone else noted, many of them were broken - and isn't it true that if they break, the calories all fall out? Here's hoping









Off to make dinner - BBL

Crazy growth spurts, Batman!

It ticks me off that so many were broken. I have had almost 0 problems with USPS shipping them, and then all of a sudden this latest shipment went all fakakta (to use a Helenism). Grr.

And yes, the calories fall out. OH! And the semiswt choc has fewer calories than the milk choc.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Grumpy or not, she is still adorable

















: LOVE it - giving the faucet the stink eye...at a mere 6mo...

Harper makes me smile


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and music. Ben Harper is great. He has alot of great mellow tunes. And the Curious George soundtrack. Elijah loves reggae through and through. He sings and everything.

My mom and brother are coming to visit today. Must get ready. They haven't seen the kids since thanksgiving.








everyone.

I LOVE LOVE the Curious George Soundtrack!! Jack Johnson ROCKS!!!!

My kids love everything! It might be cuz between my dh and I (who has an extremely eclectic cd collection) the kids listen to everything from pop punk to indie to classic rock to christian rock and so on. The one genre that I just can't get into is contemporary country. I grew up on old country, like willie nelson, waylon jennings, johnny cash, george jones etc. Thats what my dad always listened to. Now all he listens to is NPR.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Well she's a brick.....HOUSE....she's mighty mighty, just lettin' it ALL hang out.......

We just got back from K's 6-month wbv, and she's:

27-3/4 in long, 20 pounds 10 ounces.









I suppose this shouldn't surprise me a ton, as DH is a big 'un (6 feet 3+ in). But I'm so short (5 feet)...that I guess it just still surprises me.

Nurse took one look at her undressed ans said, "Now THOSE are some breastfed thighs!"







They're a really BF friendly practice, I love it.

Better get back to work, I'll respond to more later.

Wow Chunky Monkey!! How Cute! I got on the scale today with J.C and he weights 17.8 lbs. Both girls were this big at like 10-11mos!! We had to wait a few months to turn them around after they were 1yrs old. But then they were only 5lb 15oz and 5lb 14 oz.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Korin, I didn't know blackbird was your song, too ... I've sang it to Max since his first night ... in fact, get yer' hankies out mamas, but Jillian sings it to him, too. When he's Mr. Crankypants she'll say "blackbird, mama, blackbird" like it is the cure all. Nothing quite so sweet as my big girl holding her brother and softly singing "all your life, you were only waiting for this moment to arrive ..." She also sings "You are my Sunshine" to him and I'll totally admit to openly crying during that.

We also sing to Max "Grand Master Chunk, gotta have that chunk" ... though, Heather, I have to say that Max is 28 1/2 inches tall, but 19 lbs. 12 oz, so I can only imagine the glorious chunky thighs of a babe an inch shorter and a pound heavier! WONDERFUL! Way to go, mama!

I bet you make up some pretty good songs, too, Korin ... I well remember many of the ttc ballads LOL What a miracle that now you get to sing about little Miss Ruby









There's this BabyBlues cartoon that spoofs that Billy Joel song We Didn't Start the Fire ... I wish I could remember it all, but it is something like "We didn't start out tired, but we're thinking maybe we can blame the baby"









ACK! Im gonna cry! How sweet is that. Im such a sap!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I make up cheesy song lyrics to whatever we're listening to. She does like her name worked in there. Sometimes I sing "Scream like a baby" by david bowie. Sometimes "Baby screams" by the cure. there's a whole library of baby screaming songs out there! And sometimes we just sing "harper, harper, harper doodles" to "I've been working on the railroad." Someone's in the kitchen with harper...

I'm askared of the top teeth. I just did a gum check since she's super cranky, and she has 4 big white lumps all lined up on the upper deck. Those weren't there a week ago. I guess 4 at once would be rough, but then would it be over for a while?







: She's learned to open her mouth to suck down the boiron's camilia, so maybe it's helping.

Interesting that everyone is getting measured. We're, uh, between doctors since I refuse to go back to the rice cereal pushers. I was curious, so I put her down on butcher paper and drew lines and measured. I got 27.5 or 28 inches. No idea how much she weighs. I get 18-19 pounds when I hold her on the scale with me, although that's up for debate. She totally just grew though. 6 month stuff stopped fitting in length, and her face and wrists are fatter. She's got back fat, like a baby seal.

Carson got 6 teeth all at once when she was 6 and 1/2mos old. Of course it had to coincide with Christmas and better yet, our trip to Cali for Christmas with my parents! Yea, that was a fun trip! But although a few weeks are Hell, there's that many less teeth to come.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

BH contractions are annoying. And they tick Jackson off to no end.

That's all.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: I might snag your billy joel hit!







: Isn't it the cutest when the older sings to the younger? C sings My name is Jonas (but he says Jonah sometimes...), Moonshadow and this Korean song about a mountain rabbit or something. Santoki~ not sure if that's right romanization but....

Okay, so um, I am going to have issues today. I am not eating meat today (except fish) and I can't eat dairy. What's a girl to do??? I forgot and didn't bring my appropriate lunch so now I am going to have to try to do something at the cafeteria or something and um, I'm coming up blank. Maybe a tuna sandwich with no cheese.... Can't think of anything else they have to offer...

Hey Ange, why no meat? We've gone to a completely vegetarian household and since I can't have dairy either and Im not much of an egg fan, Im pretty darn close to being a vegan. Which is fine by me. I belong to PETA and when I was 16 I couldn't wait till I turned 18 so I could join Greenpeace! Oh to be young and idealistic again









I've found that eating out is no fun anymore. I used to be veg, but I also ate dairy, so mexican food rocked!! Asian food is pretty much our only dining out choice.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







my ddddc changed! Almost didn't notice since the first part was still there.







:


I LOVE it!! Who did it? And its been a pretty long 7 day huh!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I gave Elijah a chunk of banana tonight and he actually bit a piece off. I mean, a BIG piece. I had to take it out of his mouth. It surprised me. I don't think I'm gonna even attempt to use a spoon anymore. I have a few times and he just tries to get it and chew on it, which turns into gagging himself.

Ok, now to console a little girl whose sad that her gramma had to leave.









It just kills me when we leave my inlaws house when we visit and the girls are in the back just bawling!! We're not even down the driveway yet and they're crying "I miss Honey and Papa!" ACK, it makes my heart hurt just thinking about it. Poor little Marley







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
the only heart issue we had was the PDA which closed after 3 rounds of the meds thankfully so she didnt need surgery! But wow that was the scariest part up until then.

So we are planning Maggie's bday party. Trying to decide where but need a head count so far. We are going to invite her primary nurse, our ped, most likely her neos plus a few family friends, and our families. A big party and flowing champagne... I hope we can keep a strong head because we have some speeches to make if the Drs come etc to everyone. Also we are donating $215 (get it, her bday) to the hospital.


I can't believe a year has gone by already!!! The donation is awesome!! That'll be a great party! Can't wait to hear what the speeches will be!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I can get upset too. I had a pretty heated discussion with my sister about this and some other things a while back. It was when we found out that my brother was having a boy and I said to her, "Ya, I'll be happy if they don't circ." And she immediantely went into defense mode and was like, "WHY?! I'm gonna circ!" UGH! Ok keep in mind, that she's done ZERO ammount of research and when I told her that we weren't circing her only questions to me were, "Well, what about when he has g/f's?" and "What about when he's in gym class." Anyways, I took the few minutes I had to once again, try and educate her.

Elijah woke up covered in pee. The 1st time we tried using a FB for nighttime. What else is everyone using for nighttimes? We have one HH that's good paired with an airflow cover and when that's dirty we were using hemp and wool but they're both getting small. Soooo, I need a solution. Any suggestions? I should also add that he has become a super heavy wetter at nighttime and I would change him in the middle of the night but he never wakes up so neither do I.







I don't understand how he can be so wet in the mornings and STILL have a smile on his face and be all excited. It's mind boggling I tell ya.


I hate when people say they're gonna circ before they even read any research at all!! AARRGGHH!! I sent my dh's cousin, whose having their first child (a boy) in March, a ton of links. Of course I sent her the link to Mothering, Kellymom, a bunch of no-circ sites and info on babywearing, cloth diapering, gentle discipline, and extended breastfeeding. Her email back was kinda curt. It said something like yes, they were thinking of some of those things, but had their own ideas too. HUH?! She was the one that kept asking me for parenting type links! I haven't even come out and asked her if they're circ'ing cuz I don't trust my reponse if they are.

Lisa, we're using Swaddlebees. I just stuff them with an infant prefold and we haven't had any leak issues. Some mornings he wakes up a little damp, but it hasn't been anything that wet the sheets and he doesn't seem bothered by it


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I love the cucumer rolls. Yum

Asparagus rolls!!!! YUMMO!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't know what this spanking business is all about. I was gently disciplined! Redirected, even.







:

Sushi was gooooood.

Children's Place has all-cotton no flame retardants zipper feetie jammies for $6 if anyone's interested. I went for the pink jail stripes.

New photos:

The Christmas outfit from great g-ma, obligatory photo wearing. She was swathed in cotton underneath and still broke out in a rash after 15 minutes.

Distrusts water.

Love, Love the new photos!! The bath one is great!

And $6 Childrens Place Jammies!!??? What a deal!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow, Andrew's crawling?! I think J.C's about a week away. He gets on all fours and rocks, then tosses himself forward. He's figured out how to move his knees forward, but just can't get the hands to move too. So a nose divin' he's a doin!

Since he turned 6mos old on Tues, I have to get his slide show done. I'll post it by tomorrow night. Now off to have some tv time w/ dh....im tired..yawn

Good night ladies.........oh and I'll be dreaming of sin sticks cuz I know they must be en route to me.....i need chocolate.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I LOVE LOVE the Curious George Soundtrack!! Jack Johnson ROCKS!!!!

My kids love everything! It might be cuz between my dh and I (who has an extremely eclectic cd collection) the kids listen to everything from pop punk to indie to classic rock to christian rock and so on. The one genre that I just can't get into is contemporary country. I grew up on old country, like willie nelson, waylon jennings, johnny cash, george jones etc. Thats what my dad always listened to. Now all he listens to is NPR.









I wanna get the Curious George soundtrack... For my kids of course.







: And I like contemporary country







: I so don't fit in in my family.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Ange, why no meat? We've gone to a completely vegetarian household and since I can't have dairy either and Im not much of an egg fan, Im pretty darn close to being a vegan. Which is fine by me. I belong to PETA and when I was 16 I couldn't wait till I turned 18 so I could join Greenpeace! Oh to be young and idealistic again









I've found that eating out is no fun anymore. I used to be veg, but I also ate dairy, so mexican food rocked!! Asian food is pretty much our only dining out choice.

Just for Fridays no meat. Trying to see if I can do it. New years resolution of sorts







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I LOVE it!! Who did it? And its been a pretty long 7 day huh!

No one is fessing up yet... Bueller? Bueller? (She said she would keep it up a little bit longer cause of the mistake... but I think she may just be busy...)


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Just for Fridays no meat. Trying to see if I can do it. New years resolution of sorts







:

i've decided to fast medjugorje style (bread and water) wednesdays and fridays...it's going pretty well...pm/email me if you ever need support (and let me whine to you too, ok?)


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
this latest shipment went all fakakta (to use a Helenism).

I have to give credit to Yiddish on that one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 







: LOVE it - giving the faucet the stink eye...at a mere 6mo...

Harper makes me smile









Hee hee...does that mean I am totally in for it? This kid has many Opinions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Carson got 6 teeth all at once when she was 6 and 1/2mos old. Of course it had to coincide with Christmas and better yet, our trip to Cali for Christmas with my parents! Yea, that was a fun trip! But although a few weeks are Hell, there's that many less teeth to come.

Yikes..... I guess getting it over with is good. And she'll love biting me even harder.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
And $6 Childrens Place Jammies!!??? What a deal!

That whole store is on sale. I never go in there and rarely buy new stuff, but man, stuff is like $2-5 in some cases.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i've decided to fast medjugorje style (bread and water) wednesdays and fridays...it's going pretty well...pm/email me if you ever need support (and let me whine to you too, ok?)









Can you get enough calories for nursing that way? I'm assuming it's for religious reasons rather than dieting reasons, but I thought nursing mothers were usually exempt from fasting? I'm having to overhaul my own eating habits as I'm noticing nutritional deficits from removing an entire food group and sort of picking around how I used to eat. The weight comes off and is still coming off more than I like, and I eat a ton when I can. My nails have gotten soft and bend, ugh! Apparently this is a calcium deficiency. I've added a multi each day for backup. So I feel for all you mamas who are also cutting out food groups. Do consider a vitamin if you aren't already. I feel like I'm relearning cooking and nutrition yet again.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Ha, and I only just posted because we were off page 1. Oh, the indignity!

We're going to IKEA in a few. AGAIN. Figuring out their wardrobe system requires a degree in SCIENCE. We seriously crammed all week with the leaflets we picked up last Saturday. Now I think we know what we want. It's hard to stop and look in the store with a baby who requires constant motion.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I hate when people say they're gonna circ before they even read any research at all!! AARRGGHH!! I sent my dh's cousin, whose having their first child (a boy) in March, a ton of links. Of course I sent her the link to Mothering, Kellymom, a bunch of no-circ sites and info on babywearing, cloth diapering, gentle discipline, and extended breastfeeding. Her email back was kinda curt. It said something like yes, they were thinking of some of those things, but had their own ideas too. HUH?! She was the one that kept asking me for parenting type links! I haven't even come out and asked her if they're circ'ing cuz I don't trust my reponse if they are.

Lisa, we're using Swaddlebees. I just stuff them with an infant prefold and we haven't had any leak issues. Some mornings he wakes up a little damp, but it hasn't been anything that wet the sheets and he doesn't seem bothered by it









I'll keep that in mind when I get some more dipes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi mamas! Too many things cutting into my online time lately including:

1) Andrew's first cold







And of course he got it RIGHT after I was bragging to a friend about how he's 6+ months and with two older sisters and constantly out at stores, playgroups, etc. and never even had the slightest sniffle (that great breastmilk plus our fanatical use of hand sanitizer







) but of course, that's what I get for bragging







But fortunately it wasn't bad at all - he's almost 100% better already, it just lasted 3 days and was very mild (congestion and a slight cough, not too bad - he was totally happy and acting completely normal, the only time anything bothered him was when I'd have to take the nasal-aspirator-torture-device out before he could nurse!)

2) Andrew suddenly becoming mobile!







: Yes, he officially started crawling! Yesterday morning - in the midst of his first cold, how odd is that! And he just turned 6 months on Christmas Day. It's insane - that's the earliest yet for my kids. And it all happened at once, he started sitting up alone better, then crawling, and now getting himself up and down, from a lying down position up to sitting and back, all by himself in the span of like 72 hours. So now he is ALL.OVER.THE.PLACE. It is SO weird, it really seems like he's grown about 3 months in a weekend or something. He seems so big all of a sudden! Oh, it's starting even earlier now - I wanna be pregnant again!!







The girls are so excited though, it's like he suddenly went from just "cute little baby to look at" to "whoa, new playmate!"


Poor Andrew! I hope he gets better quickly! And wow, I believe he is the very first JUNE crawler, yes? I'm bracing myself for when Elijah starts. I just know he's gonna be into everything. He's almost there.

Helen - Great pics, as always. Harper is adorable.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm going to have to see if the library carries that Curious George album.

Marlow tantrums now....baby tantrums? she throws herself back and screams and kicks if she's tired and if you take something away from her.







:

what else...

I JUST found some holiday cards mixed in Lee's work mail. I got Ange's! and I'm opening....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

one from Kelly!

I don't know how long we've had these. I love the photos!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I'm going to have to see if the library carries that Curious George album.

Marlow tantrums now....baby tantrums? she throws herself back and screams and kicks if she's tired and if you take something away from her.







:

what else...

I JUST found some holiday cards mixed in Lee's work mail. I got Ange's! and I'm opening....

Sam's doing the same thing. She'll lay on her belly, kick (only with her left foot) and pound her fists, and yell until we get her what she wants.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sam's doing the same thing. She'll lay on her belly, kick (only with her left foot) and pound her fists, and yell until we get her what she wants.









I've asked her to try to be reasonable. Lee says there is no reasoning with her though.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I've asked her to try to be reasonable. Lee says there is no reasoning with her though.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I made a website for our family. My brother gave me the iLife software for Christmas, and I'm in love with how easy it is.









http://web.mac.com/thebarkerfamily


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I made a website for our family. My brother gave me the iLife software for Christmas, and I'm in love with how easy it is.









http://web.mac.com/thebarkerfamily

Aww, I love it! Sam's pictures made me..







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

What pretty girls Sarah!! So 6 weeks left which is sooo awesome!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
What pretty girls Sarah!! So 6 weeks left which is sooo awesome!!

Yep, gettin so close!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Aww, I love it! Sam's pictures made me..







:

Thanks! I'm just proud of myself for doing it.







I am NOT technologically minded.







Mac makes it SO easy.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I made a website for our family. My brother gave me the iLife software for Christmas, and I'm in love with how easy it is.









http://web.mac.com/thebarkerfamily

Cute!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Macs do make it easy







BTW if anyone wants the password to Rubys new blog, just PM me, You can all have it


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ha, and I only just posted because we were off page 1. Oh, the indignity!

We're going to IKEA in a few. AGAIN. Figuring out their wardrobe system requires a degree in SCIENCE. We seriously crammed all week with the leaflets we picked up last Saturday. Now I think we know what we want. It's hard to stop and look in the store with a baby who requires constant motion.









: What about Sociology instead?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I'll keep that in mind when I get some more dipes.









Poor Andrew! I hope he gets better quickly! And wow, I believe he is the very first JUNE crawler, yes? I'm bracing myself for when Elijah starts. I just know he's gonna be into everything. He's almost there.

Helen - Great pics, as always. Harper is adorable.









Nope, Jonah mastered crawling over Christmas as well...







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i think mikey was crawling at 5 months, right leighanne?

i'm going to a bayshower in a bit to spread the cloth dipe love. so excited!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i think mikey was crawling at 5 months, right leighanne?

i'm going to a bayshower in a bit to spread the cloth dipe love. so excited!

Yay! Sounds like fun! I've never been to a bayshower myself, but you'll have to let us know how it compares to a babyshower.









I just went to DQ to get a blizzard, and was behind a woman with a "Choose Homebirth" bumper sticker. It was all I could do to not follow her and talk to her as soon as she stopped.







My area is NOT crunchy at all, and usually when I say homebirth, people look at me like I have 7 heads.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

i take several supplements (including my prenatal, spirulina, extra Bs and TJs very green) so i'm not too worried about a bread and water fast twice/week. and of course if i noticed it "bothering" mikey, i'd shelve it. (and yes, nursing and pg moms (as well as children, the elderly and the ill) are off the fasting hook in my particular religion (catholicism)...this is a bit 'above and beyond' that i'm choosing to do. and catholics don't have to abstain from meat on fridays anymore (other than lent) but they are supposed to do other penance or abstinance in place of that instead...so many people i know choose to just stick with no meat on fridays rather than another substitute.

mikey was crawling at 5mo. it wasn't pretty, but it could get him across the room. he's now learned how to back down off the couch or the bed...which is good...and bad...sigh...too fast!

korin - have fun! i'm giving a baby blessing for my best friend this upcoming sunday so we'll get to fondle the organic velour swaddlebees i got her. i heart newborn dipes







also i know colleen of naturalbabies.com IRL so i get so much CD love i think i take it for granted sometimes...shame on me.

sarah, i would so have asked her about it LOL i met my best friend IRL by "stalking" her on MDC...turns out we lived in the same city and went to the same church!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i take several supplements (including my prenatal, spirulina, extra Bs and TJs very green) so i'm not too worried about a bread and water fast twice/week. and of course if i noticed it "bothering" mikey, i'd shelve it. (and yes, nursing and pg moms (as well as children, the elderly and the ill) are off the fasting hook in my particular religion (catholicism)...this is a bit 'above and beyond' that i'm choosing to do. and catholics don't have to abstain from meat on fridays anymore (other than lent) but they are supposed to do other penance or abstinance in place of that instead...so many people i know choose to just stick with no meat on fridays rather than another substitute.

mikey was crawling at 5mo. it wasn't pretty, but it could get him across the room. he's now learned how to back down off the couch or the bed...which is good...and bad...sigh...too fast!


LA~you just totally confused me with this first paragraph







Wish I knew which message you were referring to....














And yes, I know Catholics don't have to abstain from meat, I'm choosing to.







:

J's crawling got pretty over Christmas







: Before he could make it anywhere, but um, it was a dragging limbs kind of thing....

I started an "Intact and no problems" thread in CAC for those who can participate







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I started an "Intact and no problems" thread in CAC for those who can participate







:

Will have to check that out









Matt is leaving tomorrow.







For 8 whole days. And the only thing I have planned is to walk up to the video store and rent a movie. ::sigh::

Um, Elijah just turned himself around on his changing table.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey was crawling at 5mo. it wasn't pretty, but it could get him across the room. he's now learned how to back down off the couch or the bed...which is good...and bad...sigh...too fast!

sarah, i would so have asked her about it LOL i met my best friend IRL by "stalking" her on MDC...turns out we lived in the same city and went to the same church!

I'm too lazy to drag out the smilie list, but picture my jaw dropping at the thought of a not quite 7 month old backing off a couch.







Seriously.

I worry about freaking people out by being too forward.







People here are friendly, but I think following someone across town _might_ be a bit much.

And I can't wait to use NB dipes. With Samantha, my MIL had given us 500 disposable diapers, and with all the adjustment of getting her home from the NICU, and dealing with the heart monitor, and all the meds and appointments in the first few months, switching to cloth at that point was just too much to handle. Then my MIL bought me ANOTHER case of diapers, after I told her how happy we were that we could switch to cloth, and I sold that case.







Granted she has no short term memory (a result of having polio as a kid) but seriously, she went out the same afternoon and bought another 215 diapers. She's just slightly passive aggressive.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
J's crawling got pretty over Christmas







: Before he could make it anywhere, but um, it was a dragging limbs kind of thing....

I started an "Intact and no problems" thread in CAC for those who can participate







:

I'm picturing a little baby zombie lurching across a room.







:

And I get to post on that thread soon!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt is leaving tomorrow.







For 8 whole days. And the only thing I have planned is to walk up to the video store and rent a movie. ::sigh::

Um, Elijah just turned himself around on his changing table.









Awe.







Brad reminded me the other night that he has a National Sales Conference to attend in April. He'll only be gone for three days, but Jackson will only be about 7-8 weeks old, and Samantha will be just under 1.







: We'll see how that goes. My mom already offered to take off from her job if I need her to, which is nice.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i've decided to fast medjugorje style (bread and water) wednesdays and fridays...it's going pretty well...pm/email me if you ever need support (and let me whine to you too, ok?)









Ahh! I missed this one! Your other message makes so much more sense now!









I'm a carnivore so I may have to take you up on that







Especially if I can't do dairy either.. Who knows maybe I'll add the dairy to Fridays as well (once I'm able to eat it regularly again) if meat gets too easy...

I did have a buttermilk pancake and no reaction from J... Also tried back apple sauce and no red face, so thinking that now that the eczema is under control can start to reintroduce fruit....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Can you get enough calories for nursing that way? I'm assuming it's for religious reasons rather than dieting reasons, but I thought nursing mothers were usually exempt from fasting? I'm having to overhaul my own eating habits as I'm noticing nutritional deficits from removing an entire food group and sort of picking around how I used to eat. The weight comes off and is still coming off more than I like, and I eat a ton when I can. My nails have gotten soft and bend, ugh! Apparently this is a calcium deficiency. I've added a multi each day for backup. So I feel for all you mamas who are also cutting out food groups. Do consider a vitamin if you aren't already. I feel like I'm relearning cooking and nutrition yet again.

I seriously think I skipped a whole page... Man, that other post now totally makes sense







So far I am okay, and yes, I have my vitamins. Thanks mom.







: And Leigh-Anne already answered the rest so am done now...

Oh, get some calcium!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I JUST found some holiday cards mixed in Lee's work mail. I got Ange's! and I'm opening....

I haven't gotten Jes' back yet... Assuming I will cause of postage....







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I made a website for our family. My brother gave me the iLife software for Christmas, and I'm in love with how easy it is.









http://web.mac.com/thebarkerfamily

This was adorable by the way...

And Korin I didn't write down your password yet, but I did get in once... I'll write down next time I'm at the place where I got it last time, unless its not there anymore and if that is the case then I'll need it again. Did that make sense?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i think mikey was crawling at 5 months, right leighanne?

i'm going to a bayshower in a bit to spread the cloth dipe love. so excited!


I bring slings


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt is leaving tomorrow.







For 8 whole days. And the only thing I have planned is to walk up to the video store and rent a movie. ::sigh::

Um, Elijah just turned himself around on his changing table.









Where in Cali is he coming to? So sorry, I have NEVER been separated that long and would be miserable too.

Jonah keeps crawling in the middle of the night when he wakes up... I have to pull him back down so that I can go back to sleep







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


My kids love everything! It might be cuz between my dh and I (who has an extremely eclectic cd collection) the kids listen to everything from pop punk to indie to classic rock to christian rock and so on. The one genre that I just can't get into is contemporary country. I grew up on old country, like willie nelson, waylon jennings, johnny cash, george jones etc. Thats what my dad always listened to. Now all he listens to is NPR.










Ya know, I never liked country music AT ALL until our Thanksgiving trip when we visited friends in Nashville and they took us to see Pam Tillis (do you know her, Mel Tillis's daughter?) in a Christmas concert, and she was amazing! The kids all loved her. She came into the audience (we had GREAT seats) and danced with my kids - so cute! So now I'm a total yankee who is slightly into the country music she always thought was terrible









As for other music, I feel so uncool - I have no idea whom most of you guys were talking about! I do know Jack Johnson though.







But as for favorite songs to sing to the babes, most of the ones I sing to the girls are totally made up nonsense







but my "special" song for Andrew is based on that oldie that I have no idea who sings but it goes:

You can dance, every dance with the guy
Who gives you the eye, let him hold you tight
You can smile, every smile for the man
Who held your hand, 'neath the pale moonlight
But don't forget who's taking you home
And in whose arms you're gonna be
So darling, save the last dance for me

Anyway during the looooong nights in the NICU I started singing him just the last part with a slight change at the end,

"So don't forget who's taking you home
And in whose arms you're gonna be,
So my baby, save the last dance for Mommy."
Now I sing that to him all the time and we dance around the room and it's pretty cute - he cracks up every time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


i've decided to fast medjugorje style (bread and water) wednesdays and fridays...it's going pretty well...pm/email me if you ever need support (and let me whine to you too, ok?)










Wow, you go girl! You are a better woman than I! And I even made a pilgrimage to Medjugorje - but I stink at fasting. Other sacrifices, fine (like I'll give up cookies or chocolate or something - but apparently not when the sin sticks were here







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


I have to give credit to Yiddish on that one.


So it's Yiddish, huh? I wondered about that! What does it mean? (I mean, I get the gist of it, but what does it exactly mean, out of curiousity?)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


I'll keep that in mind when I get some more dipes.









Poor Andrew! I hope he gets better quickly! And wow, I believe he is the very first JUNE crawler, yes? I'm bracing myself for when Elijah starts. I just know he's gonna be into everything. He's almost there.


Thanks, he's pretty much all better now! He just wakes up with a little lingering congestion after napping/sleeping but otherwise he's fine. And yeah, not quite the first but one of the first few I guess! Not that it matters....Teresa was early too (like 6 1/2 months I think) but Maddy was very late (9 months I think) and they all have their different personalities! Teresa is always in a hurry and rushing and Maddy is always taking her time and lingering









Oh and speaking of your CD question - yes I am a CD dropout







: but Maddy was in cloth for almost 2 years and was a SUPER heavy night wetter - I used to put 2 JoeyBunz hemp inserts and 1 MOE microterry insert (ON TOP) n a FB for nighttime - the reason being that the microterry absorbs _faster_ but the hemp absorbs _more_. Worked great for us!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


I made a website for our family. My brother gave me the iLife software for Christmas, and I'm in love with how easy it is.









http://web.mac.com/thebarkerfamily


So cute!! Great site! One of these days I need to make out for our family....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


I started an "Intact and no problems" thread in CAC for those who can participate







:


I'll come visit you over there! I am SO grateful I only had girls before finding MDC - if Andrew had come first I'm sure he would have been circ'd.







I had no idea about it until I came here! I'm SO glad he's intact!

I miss the sin sticks







I am having my coffee right now and it would be perfect to dunk....









Hope you all had a nice weekend! Ours was pretty low-key which was good - we spent a lot of time going around to floor places etc getting estimates. Insurance co. got back to us with a number for the flood restoration which we think is borderline - it's basically OK if all the work comes out on the low end of the estimates, but if anything goes higher, we'd be in trouble. So I'm hoping to get them to give us a little more. I just want this all DONE already! I hate living in our house with so much of it torn up and all....it's only been a couple of weeks but it's driving me nuts already!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby was a hit at the shower. The first shower i've been to in YEARS that i actually enjoyed.
Everyone asked about the Mei Tie. Oh there will be a sling class. SHe already has a moby...


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
That's so cool Amy!







: Man, 1 year birthday party... That went by so quickly...









: I love the donation that you're doing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah woke up covered in pee. The 1st time we tried using a FB for nighttime. What else is everyone using for nighttimes? We have one HH that's good paired with an airflow cover and when that's dirty we were using hemp and wool but they're both getting small. Soooo, I need a solution. Any suggestions? I should also add that he has become a super heavy wetter at nighttime and I would change him in the middle of the night but he never wakes up so neither do I.







I don't understand how he can be so wet in the mornings and STILL have a smile on his face and be all excited. It's mind boggling I tell ya.

I'm using disposables on Evie at night, just b/c they're easier.







:








With Caleb aka 'Super Pee Boy', we used 2 ducky buns inside of a WR, or a FLAG fitted with an extra soaker on the outside and wool or fleece soaker pants.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yesterday I went shopping with Marlow and my mom. We were out for over 6 hours and Marlow didn't have a bad moment at all! I had so much fun. I think it's the first time she's gone that long without getting crabby.

I did this last weekend with Evie. It was so nice to get out of the house with her and have her not have a meltdown. It was our first time out without dh or Caleb.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

The Christmas outfit from great g-ma, obligatory photo wearing. She was swathed in cotton underneath and still broke out in a rash after 15 minutes.

Distrusts water.

I love both pictures! The water picture is too cute.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I LOVE LOVE the Curious George Soundtrack!! Jack Johnson ROCKS!!!!

I LOVE it too. Upside Down is my favorite. I loved singing it to Evie when I was pregnant.

Well, it's another Sunday night.







I hate Sunday nights. They are the worst. I always get so depressed because I know that I have to get up and leave my babies in the morning. My stomach ties in knots and I can't sleep. ugh At least after these 5 days, I'll get an extra Monday next week.

I'm afraid I'm loosing my milk.







Evie is still nursing, but she's not staying on as long as she used to and she's really angry and crying when she pops off. At school, when I pump I'm only getting 1 oz. I never got too much before but it almost makes me want to stop pumping, but at this point my mantra is I'm doing it for the stimulation so I won't dry up. anybody got any suggestions?

Evie and Caleb both have the sniffles. Caleb's coughing his poor little head off. We gave him some cough medicine but I can hear him in his bed just coughing.







I hate it when they're sick. We just tried to prop him up on some pillows, he promptly rolled off of them and flopped back on his belly.

And on a somewhat brighter note...my friend Melinda had her baby on Friday. We stopped by and saw her today for a few. (C & E stayed with my mil) The baby is adorable and has a headfull of beautiful black hair. She named her Nolyn June and she looks a lot like her big brother Max. I got to hold her and I hate to admit it, but I felt a little twinge of baby lust, which is completely and totally crazy. But these past 7 months have gone by so fast, it's easy to forget how demanding newborns are. Not that Evie's graduated to the easy category, but she is crawling all over and acting way more independent these days.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Awe.







Brad reminded me the other night that he has a National Sales Conference to attend in April. He'll only be gone for three days, but Jackson will only be about 7-8 weeks old, and Samantha will be just under 1.







: We'll see how that goes. My mom already offered to take off from her job if I need her to, which is nice.

7-8wk old and under 1y old. wqw, that would make anybody







:
so nice of your mom to help out.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Where in Cali is he coming to? So sorry, I have NEVER been separated that long and would be miserable too.


Near San Diego. Gosh I miss California. I miss my chiropractor darn it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Thanks, he's pretty much all better now!

Good to hear!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
:

I'm afraid I'm loosing my milk.







Evie is still nursing, but she's not staying on as long as she used to and she's really angry and crying when she pops off. At school, when I pump I'm only getting 1 oz. I never got too much before but it almost makes me want to stop pumping, but at this point my mantra is I'm doing it for the stimulation so I won't dry up. anybody got any suggestions?

Evie and Caleb both have the sniffles. Caleb's coughing his poor little head off. We gave him some cough medicine but I can hear him in his bed just coughing.







I hate it when they're sick. We just tried to prop him up on some pillows, he promptly rolled off of them and flopped back on his belly.

And on a somewhat brighter note...my friend Melinda had her baby on Friday. We stopped by and saw her today for a few. (C & E stayed with my mil) The baby is adorable and has a headfull of beautiful black hair. She named her Nolyn June and she looks a lot like her big brother Max. I got to hold her and I hate to admit it, but I felt a little twinge of baby lust, which is completely and totally crazy. But these past 7 months have gone by so fast, it's easy to forget how demanding newborns are. Not that Evie's graduated to the easy category, but she is crawling all over and acting way more independent these days.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Funny a friend of Bob's just had a baby. Today while I was looking at a house, he dropped off a frozen meal we made up of Chicken Parmagiana and a salad, bread, and some speggietti to cook up. I also got the baby girl a pair of Robeez. That is my new gift I give.

Katie, I have a bunch of clothes to send you if you still want 6 mos, of course if you wait another week I might have 9 mo too. This child grows like a weed.

Maggie is down to 2-4 nursings a day







. She has that stupid supplemnt plus solids and she gets super distracted so I do an early morning and when her sister is at school plus when ever she wants. I forgot w an older baby, you need to be in almost total darkness or they get distracted. One thing that she has always done though that is cute. She will be nursing and will stop in motion with her mouth wide open and look up at me and grin with a huge huge grin. Love that!!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

Just for Fridays no meat. Trying to see if I can do it. New years resolution of sorts







:

No one is fessing up yet... Bueller? Bueller? (She said she would keep it up a little bit longer cause of the mistake... but I think she may just be busy...)

Gettin a jump on Lent huh! I think Fridays during Lent will be pretty easy this year.









And yea, who did Ange's DDDC?? Anyone, Anyone....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Your latest order should ship Monday.









Yummy Yummy Thank you Thank you







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

That whole store is on sale. I never go in there and rarely buy new stuff, but man, stuff is like $2-5 in some cases.

Can you get enough calories for nursing that way? I'm assuming it's for religious reasons rather than dieting reasons, but I thought nursing mothers were usually exempt from fasting? I'm having to overhaul my own eating habits as I'm noticing nutritional deficits from removing an entire food group and sort of picking around how I used to eat. The weight comes off and is still coming off more than I like, and I eat a ton when I can. My nails have gotten soft and bend, ugh! Apparently this is a calcium deficiency. I've added a multi each day for backup. So I feel for all you mamas who are also cutting out food groups. Do consider a vitamin if you aren't already. I feel like I'm relearning cooking and nutrition yet again.

A whole store on sale can be dangerous for me...but seeing as how we're broke, it won't be a problem this time









Do you take prenatals still? I take a prenatal and an extra Calcium/Magnesium supplement. Im also taking an extra Vit. C during the "cold season" and a flax seed oil supplement. We've gone totally veggie, so we're eating pretty healthy now and since I can't eat dairy, it seems like Im probably eating the healthiest I ever have.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I've asked her to try to be reasonable. Lee says there is no reasoning with her though.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I made a website for our family. My brother gave me the iLife software for Christmas, and I'm in love with how easy it is.









http://web.mac.com/thebarkerfamily

Sarah, that is a beautiful website you guys created!! Love the pics of the girls. Can't wait to see that little man's pics up there too. Its getting close


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yay! Sounds like fun! I've never been to a bayshower myself, but you'll have to let us know how it compares to a babyshower.









I just went to DQ to get a blizzard, and was behind a woman with a "Choose Homebirth" bumper sticker. It was all I could do to not follow her and talk to her as soon as she stopped.







My area is NOT crunchy at all, and usually when I say homebirth, people look at me like I have 7 heads.

Ha, little smart alec!!







:

And I sooooo miss Blizzards. Are you trying to make me cry







You're lucky my sin sticks are on the way


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I haven't gotten Jes' back yet... Assuming I will cause of postage....







:

I got Jes' back Saturday







Ok, so it costs more than 37 cents to mail to Canada. Im learning.....It'll go back out this week. So think of it as a New Years Card.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Funny a friend of Bob's just had a baby. Today while I was looking at a house, he dropped off a frozen meal we made up of Chicken Parmagiana and a salad, bread, and some speggietti to cook up. I also got the baby girl a pair of Robeez. That is my new gift I give.

Katie, I have a bunch of clothes to send you if you still want 6 mos, of course if you wait another week I might have 9 mo too. This child grows like a weed.

Maggie is down to 2-4 nursings a day







. She has that stupid supplemnt plus solids and she gets super distracted so I do an early morning and when her sister is at school plus when ever she wants. I forgot w an older baby, you need to be in almost total darkness or they get distracted. One thing that she has always done though that is cute. She will be nursing and will stop in motion with her mouth wide open and look up at me and grin with a huge huge grin. Love that!!

Milky grins are the best!!! J.C does this too. He'll stop, look at me and grin this totally milky smile that makes my heart do flip flops. I love my little man!







:

It looks like J.C's eczema has cleared up. We stopped solids and I stopped dairy, so today we introduced sweet potatoes again and so far (its been 7 hours) and no reaction. We'll do the sweet potatoes for a week, then add pears back in. If we get a reaction, then we know its from the food and not dairy. But unfortunately, I think its the dairy, which means no cheese for me.







I went shopping for Tofuttie sour cream and cream cheese and my grocery store doesn't have it, although they do have a pretty awesome organic/all natural section. I'll have to go down to our all natural co-op and pick some up. Im making "Mama's 'Meat'Loaf" and mashed potatoes w/ soy milk and my dairy free butter and steamed green beans tonight. We'll see how it goes. I've never done it, but it looks like a pretty easy recipe (got it off Veg.com I think) I'll let y'all know how it goes.

Ok, Off to bed with me......time to go cuddle my little man..


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello everyone! Wow, I take a few days break and I can't keep up in here! Laugh.

My Lil' Puca had her 6 month check up this last week. She started to slow down with gaining weight now that she's more active. She's 19 lbs and 27 1/2 inches. 90% for weight and 95% for height. Big girl! We're still breastfeeding and will do so for a long while still. Hopefully past a year. We haven't had any problems with breastfeeding at all.

She's crawling. Getting into everything. She hates baby toys. Loves books. Crawls right over to our book shelves (3 of them) and starts to pull books of and look at them. We read to her a lot and she loves it.

Her Daddy plays guitar and the other day he was playing for her and she started to clap her hands to the timing of the guitar! We couldn't believe it. Her brother would do the same when he was a baby. She loves music!

Since she's been crawling the last couple weeks I've had a hard time getting on here. She's not really napping for long periods of time and when she does nap I take that time to get things done with around the home or try to log on. Sometimes I take a break and nap with her.

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm going to go back and read a few pages and hopefully be back on later today!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Simplicity -









Kelly - I often find good recipes here: http://www.vegweb.com

Sarah - Are you planning a hb? I don't remember. Btw I plan on ordering some SS really soon. I think I'm the only one out of this whole ddc that _hasn't_ tried them.







AND - if you need some boy stuff I have a bunch. Just lmk what size and I'll see what I can do.









Amy - What's up with the orange? Is it because you're a Granola?

Well Matt left this morning. I've been up since 3:30am with no chance of going back to bed. I guess it's a good change to boost my post count. As if I need that right?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt is leaving tomorrow.







For 8 whole days. And the only thing I have planned is to walk up to the video store and rent a movie. ::sigh::

Um, Elijah just turned himself around on his changing table.









Poor Lisa, it's hard when the DHs go for so long.

Elijah is a crazy boy!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 

I'm afraid I'm loosing my milk.







Evie is still nursing, but she's not staying on as long as she used to and she's really angry and crying when she pops off. At school, when I pump I'm only getting 1 oz. I never got too much before but it almost makes me want to stop pumping, but at this point my mantra is I'm doing it for the stimulation so I won't dry up. anybody got any suggestions?

I don't know how you feel about drugs but the only thing that has helped me is Domperidone. I was on Reglan but that made me so sick.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Good Morning Lindsey.







It actually snowed yesterday and right now my weatherbug says 28.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Good Morning Lindsey.







It actually snowed yesterday and right now my weatherbug says 28.









Good morning Lisa!

We got just a dusting of snow here too! just in time for me to have to drive on campus today







But it should have snowed a lot longer. Lee has been sad because he snowboards and hasn't been able to this winter.

I had a belly ache last night. Like a gas bubble right below my right ribs. could that be part of the detox? or maybe it's because I tried my sister's tzatziki.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Good morning Lisa!

We got just a dusting of snow here too! just in time for me to have to drive on campus today







But it should have snowed a lot longer. Lee has been sad because he snowboards and hasn't been able to this winter.

I had a belly ache last night. Like a gas bubble right below my right ribs. could that be part of the detox?

maybe. or ya, the food. other than that how are you feeling? (i know its only been like, 2 days so..)

oh and new pic of elijah in the sig.







: he's making a cute little face.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
maybe. or ya, the food. other than that how are you feeling? (i know its only been like, 2 days so..)

oh and new pic of elijah in the sig.







: he's making a cute little face.

Elijah is too sweet! He's looking a lot like Marley isn't he? and they both look a lot like you.

I'm feeling good. I haven't noticed anything bad really. I kind of drink the water fast but we drink a lot of water in this house so it's just a little more than what I would drink in a regular meal.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Elijah is too sweet! He's looking a lot like Marley isn't he?

I'm feeling good. I haven't noticed anything bad really. I kind of drink the water fast but we drink a lot of water in this house so it's just a little more than what I would drink in a regular meal.

Yes, they look very similar! I love how blue his eyes show up in this pic.







:

It's easy to drink the water because (if you've noticed) it doesn't settle in your stomach so you don't get that "full" feeling when you drink alot of it. When I started drinking it (over 2yrs ago) I found myself chugging glasses. I think because once my body got all those minerals it just craved it more and more, yk?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Yes, they look very similar! I love how blue his eyes show up in this pic.







:

It's easy to drink the water because (if you've noticed) it doesn't settle in your stomach so you don't get that "full" feeling when you drink alot of it. When I started drinking it (over 2yrs ago) I found myself chugging glasses. I think because once my body got all those minerals it just craved it more and more, yk?

I think I notice a taste...don't I? We have to drink purified water here because of the arsenic levels in our well, I think I mentioned that. We easily go through a gallon of drinking water a day. Maybe that's not a lot but it's just Lee and I drinking it and then wile I'm at work I drink water all day too.

Once you really get into drinking water no other drink can quench your thirst as well. I actually used to hate water when I was a kid because it wasn't like a treat to drink it.

I'm really excited to see how these minerals add to my love of water. FUN!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone else ever find a worm in their banana?

I always seem to find them until we switched to organic bananas. It seems backwards but I haven't found one since and I'm worm hunting with each one because yk I don't want to eat worms.

Someone got Lee and I a Harry and David(?) box of apples and pears and about half of the pears had worms in them.

Sorry if this is grossing anyone out.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I think I notice a taste...don't I? We have to drink purified water here because of the arsenic levels in our well, I think I mentioned that. We easily go through a gallon of drinking water a day. Maybe that's not a lot but it's just Lee and I drinking it and then wile I'm at work I drink water all day too.

Once you really get into drinking water no other drink can quench your thirst as well. I actually used to hate water when I was a kid because it wasn't like a treat to drink it.

I'm really excited to see how these minerals add to my love of water. FUN!

ohh yes, i forgot to mention a taste. what happens is that, the minerals are actually pulling stuff out of your body so sometimes someone will try it and say, "Ew! I taste chlorine!" or something like that and it's because..that's what they have in their body. (to some extent) Alot of people have said "medicine." That's a big one. (because most americans are medicated, yk) So yes, you will experience "a taste". like, for some reason when i go to my mil's (she has a water unit like us) her water always tastes sweet to me. (not saying that im sweet!







) but i dunno, i think it's just her water. she has well water, we don't.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
ohh yes, i forgot to mention a taste. what happens is that, the minerals are actually pulling stuff out of your body so sometimes someone will try it and say, "Ew! I taste chlorine!" or something like that and it's because..that's what they have in their body. (to some extent) Alot of people have said "medicine." That's a big one. (because most americans are medicated, yk) So yes, you will experience "a taste". like, for some reason when i go to my mil's (she has a water unit like us) her water always tastes sweet to me. (not saying that im sweet!







) but i dunno, i think it's just her water. she has well water, we don't.

It's not a bad taste. I can't really think of what it reminds me of though. hmmm... I'll drink some in a minute and try to relate it to something. Here, you can taste a difference in water from each neighboring town. Okemos has a Iodiney taste that I really like.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Anyone else ever find a worm in their banana?

I always seem to find them until we switched to organic bananas. It seems backwards but I haven't found one since and I'm worm hunting with each one because yk I don't want to eat worms.

Someone got Lee and I a Harry and David(?) box of apples and pears and about half of the pears had worms in them.

Sorry if this is grossing anyone out.

my initial response is, EW GROSS! but i guess it's just natural, yk? buuuuuut, i'm not really down with eating worms either so i would be bummed if i found em in my fruit! and to answer your question - i haven't found any in mine. but now i'll be looking all the time! gee thanks!









could i have used the word "but" anymore?!







ok, i can tell i've been up since 3:30am!







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's not a bad taste. I can't really think of what it reminds me of though. hmmm... I'll drink some in a minute and try to relate it to something. Here, you can taste a difference in water from each neighboring town. Okemos has a Iodiney taste that I really like.

ya. definitely. mm iodine. i got used to the taste of that when i was pg. i started taking detoxified iodine in my water every morning. actually, i haven't taken any in a few weeks so i need to get back on that..


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
my initial response is, EW GROSS! but i guess it's just natural, yk? buuuuuut, i'm not really down with eating worms either so i would be bummed if i found em in my fruit! and to answer your question - i haven't found any in mine. but now i'll be looking all the time! gee thanks!









could i have used the word "but" anymore?!







ok, i can tell i've been up since 3:30am!







:

Sorry







: I almost permanently ruined bananas for me. I've only just begun to eat them again. I think maybe it was just the banananananas we were gettttting from one store. I can't type. But they alll seeeemed to have worms in them. But now Leee gets them from his coo-ooop and they're nice and yummmmy.
butbutubtbbututbut

I have to go to work no. BUT I will be checking in from there!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

ok, I just drank some of the water. To me, it has a little slight citrus after taste...and yes I checked to make sure there wasn't orange juice in my cup...Lee likes to leave his orange juice germs in my water cups....blech!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Sorry







: I almost permanently ruined bananas for me. I've only just begun to eat them again. I think maybe it was just the banananananas we were gettttting from one store. I can't type. But they alll seeeemed to have banananas in them. But now Leee gets them from his coo-ooop and they're nice and yummmmy.
butbutubtbbututbut

I have to go to work no. BUT I will be checking in from there!




















i feel like we totally hijacked this thread!







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 


















i feel like we totally hijacked this thread!







:

I'm good at thread hijacking! and thread killing.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I'm good at thread hijacking! and thread killing.

I had to post again so you didn't think you killed the thread! Hehe. Now, off to read some more of my book. Only on Ch.2 but am really liking it and it's exactly what I needed to read for this New Year.

Have fun at work!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oh, get some calcium!

I was taking a cal/mag supplement. For whatever reason, my body doesn't absorb as well from a supplement, or I'm possibly negating it somehow with eating the wrong food combo too close to when I take it, or maybe the demands of nursing are pretty substantial? Hence why I brought it up...I thought I'd be fine, but I wasn't. I'm seeing definite effects that I shouldn't be seeing. I do eat nuts and greens whenever I can. When I realized other people on this thread were also eliminating dairy and fasting, I thought it wouldn't hurt to share my experience. Not trying to be a nag, so sorry to everyone who thought that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So it's Yiddish, huh? I wondered about that! What does it mean? (I mean, I get the gist of it, but what does it exactly mean, out of curiousity?)

It means, er, poopy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Do you take prenatals still? I take a prenatal and an extra Calcium/Magnesium supplement. Im also taking an extra Vit. C during the "cold season" and a flax seed oil supplement. We've gone totally veggie, so we're eating pretty healthy now and since I can't eat dairy, it seems like Im probably eating the healthiest I ever have.

I was taking a cal/mag supp, "super green" from Garden of Life, extra b vits, fish oil, and probiotics on a daily basis. Sometimes I take extra c and echinacea/astralagus/GSE. Theoretically, the super green has the same stuff as a multi in it. So I just added the Rainbow Light 1 a day for women. I don't even like taking supplements and prefer to get stuff from food, but I just feel whupped all the time, my skin is crappy, and my nails are showing signs of deficiency. Ewwww. I'd say we eat really well now, but I don't always get the chance to have meals when I'm alone during the day (much better than it was, though). I'm almost wondering if my thyroid is getting wonky.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I had to post again so you didn't think you killed the thread! Hehe. Now, off to read some more of my book. Only on Ch.2 but am really liking it and it's exactly what I needed to read for this New Year.

Have fun at work!

I can't remember....did you tell us what you're reading?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
As for other music, I feel so uncool - I have no idea whom most of you guys were talking about!

I think a lot of it is pretty obscure stuff. But I'd love to burn you a CD! I love making mixed cds for people. May I make you one? What kind of stuff (besides some country) do you like?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I can't remember....did you tell us what you're reading?

No. My brother just got it for me for Christmas. It called "Rainbow Green Live-Food Cuisine" by Gabriel Cousens, M.D. (and the Tree of Life Cafe' Chefs) It just so happens to be exactly what I needed to read on my quest for a better diet/lifestyle for this new year.

Elijah fell off the bed this morning.







Onto a hardwood floor. I feel so bad. But he seems to be all better now and acting like his normal happy self.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
No. My brother just got it for me for Christmas. It called "Rainbow Green Live-Food Cuisine" by Gabriel Cousens, M.D. (and the Tree of Life Cafe' Chefs) It just so happens to be exactly what I needed to read on my quest for a better diet/lifestyle for this new year.

Elijah fell off the bed this morning.







Onto a hardwood floor. I feel so bad. But he seems to be all better now and acting like his normal happy self.

Poor baby! Marlow hits her head all the time. Sometimes she doesn't seem to notice but if she's sleepy she'll cry a lot.

Sounds like a good book!

I need to start eating healthier. You'd think with my diet restrictions that I'd be a healthy eater but I manage to not be. I need to find some sort of food support. I have no impulse control.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Lisa- yes orange is for the GAs...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I was taking a cal/mag supplement. For whatever reason, my body doesn't absorb as well from a supplement, or I'm possibly negating it somehow with eating the wrong food combo too close to when I take it, or maybe the demands of nursing are pretty substantial? Hence why I brought it up...I thought I'd be fine, but I wasn't. I'm seeing definite effects that I shouldn't be seeing. I do eat nuts and greens whenever I can. When I realized other people on this thread were also eliminating dairy and fasting, I thought it wouldn't hurt to share my experience. Not trying to be a nag, so sorry to everyone who thought that.
... I'm almost wondering if my thyroid is getting wonky.

I think if you take calcium w/ iron, they affect each other's absorption.
Also, isn't it true some women have thyroid problems after pregnancy? Maybe you should get it checked just in case.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah fell off the bed this morning.







Onto a hardwood floor. I feel so bad. But he seems to be all better now and acting like his normal happy self.









P fell off of the bed on Saturday.







: He sure moves fast! He pulled the phone down on top of him too. He did that delay cry, and we cried together. I felt like such a crappy mother! I can still see his baby body hitting the carpet in my head...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Poor baby! Marlow hits her head all the time. Sometimes she doesn't seem to notice but if she's sleepy she'll cry a lot.

Sounds like a good book!

I need to start eating healthier. You'd think with my diet restrictions that I'd be a healthy eater but I manage to not be. I need to find some sort of food support. I have no impulse control.

I feel the same way. It has occurred to me that I have never successfully made a big change in my eating habits, ever. Unless you count NOT eating a huge bag of M&Ms every few days







:








This depresses me. I wanted to cut out dairy, since I don't think my body likes it too much and I wonder about P (I think he gets gassy if I eat a lot of it, like ice cream) but I couldn't even do that for long. I am so pathetic. (Ok, I'm not calling you pathetic, Lindsey!)And I need to lose 20 lbs. I am tired of being fat. DH told me I'm smooth again. "But that probably means you're pregnant again!" he said







:

I'm reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It's great. I *heart* it. Last night I wandered into the living room and said to DH: Is your left testicle lower than your right? This book says that's common. He thought that was hilarious.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Is your left testicle lower than your right? This book says that's common. He thought that was hilarious.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

















:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
This was adorable by the way...

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So cute!! Great site! One of these days I need to make out for our family....

I miss the sin sticks







I am having my coffee right now and it would be perfect to dunk....









Thanks! With the iLife software (iWeb specifically) it was super easy.

And







. I've never heard of anyone dipping them in coffee, but it makes sense!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby was a hit at the shower. The first shower i've been to in YEARS that i actually enjoyed.
Everyone asked about the Mei Tie. Oh there will be a sling class. SHe already has a moby...

I'm so glad you had a good time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
7-8wk old and under 1y old. wqw, that would make anybody







:
so nice of your mom to help out.









We'll see.







We have an off and on relationship at times. Lately things have been great, and hopefully they'll continue to be. As long as her meds stay stabilized, I think things will be ok. Although having her here with me would probably drive me absolutely batty.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Yummy Yummy Thank you Thank you







:

No problem. Caramel is melting now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Do you take prenatals still? I take a prenatal and an extra Calcium/Magnesium supplement. Im also taking an extra Vit. C during the "cold season" and a flax seed oil supplement. We've gone totally veggie, so we're eating pretty healthy now and since I can't eat dairy, it seems like Im probably eating the healthiest I ever have.

I don't even take prenatals.







: They made me nauseous.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Sarah, that is a beautiful website you guys created!! Love the pics of the girls. Can't wait to see that little man's pics up there too. Its getting close









Thank you! They're gorgeous. It's amazing to look at baby pics of Victoria and Sydney and see how Samantha is the perfect blend of both of them. So cool. Brad's got some strong genes, 'cause neither Vic nor Syd look anything like their biomom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ha, little smart alec!!







:

And I sooooo miss Blizzards. Are you trying to make me cry







You're lucky my sin sticks are on the way









Yes, I am an incurable smartass. It's genetic.

Sorry, not trying to make you sad. I was just so excited to get to fulfill a craving.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
Her Daddy plays guitar and the other day he was playing for her and she started to clap her hands to the timing of the guitar! We couldn't believe it. Her brother would do the same when he was a baby. She loves music!

That's adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Sarah - Are you planning a hb? I don't remember. Btw I plan on ordering some SS really soon. I think I'm the only one out of this whole ddc that _hasn't_ tried them.







AND - if you need some boy stuff I have a bunch. Just lmk what size and I'll see what I can do.









Well Matt left this morning. I've been up since 3:30am with no chance of going back to bed. I guess it's a good change to boost my post count. As if I need that right?

We're not planning a home birth this time. With my high risk classification, Brad is really uncomfortable with the idea of NOT being in the hospital. "Can we just be IN the hospital, please? Even in the lobby? Heck, I'd settle for the parking lot...so long as we're just THERE."







I can, however, request a midwife attended birth at our hospital. They have a staff of midwives on hand at our hospital to assist in labor and delivery, and you can choose midwife or OB when you check in. I pre-registered, so that we don't have to wait in line while I'm in labor, and the birthing center at the hospital is equipped with "birthing suites." So I'll be in the same room for labor and delivery and post partum. It's nice. Trust me, being shuttled down to another FLOOR while in the middle of active labor, sucks.







Of course, my dad is coming to stay with Samantha while we're at the hospital, and he lives an hour away, so if my labor progresses quickly enough, we might have a home birth anyway.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Anyone else ever find a worm in their banana?

I always seem to find them until we switched to organic bananas. It seems backwards but I haven't found one since and I'm worm hunting with each one because yk I don't want to eat worms.

Someone got Lee and I a Harry and David(?) box of apples and pears and about half of the pears had worms in them.

Sorry if this is grossing anyone out.

Nope, never have. Yes, it's Harry and David, and EW. Ick.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah fell off the bed this morning.







Onto a hardwood floor. I feel so bad. But he seems to be all better now and acting like his normal happy self.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 







P fell off of the bed on Saturday.







: He sure moves fast! He pulled the phone down on top of him too. He did that delay cry, and we cried together. I felt like such a crappy mother! I can still see his baby body hitting the carpet in my head...









Awe,







to you both. I know how it feels. Watching Sam's head hit the floor when she fell off the couch was AWFUL.







No one wants to rush to urgent care with a 7 month old 'cause her eyes are rolling back in her head.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I'm reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It's great. I *heart* it. Last night I wandered into the living room and said to DH: Is your left testicle lower than your right? This book says that's common. He thought that was hilarious.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

My mom got us a Children's Place poncho this weekend. I like it but I wish it was longer. It only goes to Marlow's elbows. When you get yours going Sarah, will you make them longer?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
My mom got us a Children's Place poncho this weekend. I like it but I wish it was longer. It only goes to Marlow's elbows. When you get yours going Sarah, will you make them longer?

I was planning to make them about waist length, so that they would come down to baby's wrists. Long enough that they'll stay down, if that makes sense.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I think a lot of it is pretty obscure stuff. But I'd love to burn you a CD! I love making mixed cds for people. May I make you one? What kind of stuff (besides some country) do you like?

Oh my gosh, that is SO sweet of you!! I would LOVE that!! If you can find the time I would very much appreciate having my musical horizons expanded! I like pretty much anything, really. I generally just listen to the "regular" mainstream music (like top 40/alternative) station here in Philly because I'm too lazy to branch out and find anything else.







So my taste is not very unusual - but I love stuff like Sarah McLachlan, Goo Goo Dolls, Five for Fighting, ColdPlay, etc. I love that song "Unwritten" that they play a lot around here, not sure who sings it but it's very inspiring! I love Dave Matthews Band even though they're old and uncool now







but they were huge when I was in college so lots of good memories when I hear their stuff! Other than that pretty common stuff, we listen to kiddie music for the girls (Wiggles, Disney, etc.) and I listen to some international music (Spanish stuff - I speak Spanish and one of my best friends lives in Spain so she sends me music) and African stuff (I lived/worked in Africa in my pre-mama days so I love that, reminds me of good times!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Simplicity* 
Hello everyone! Wow, I take a few days break and I can't keep up in here! Laugh.

Hi there!! Nice to "see" you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I'm afraid I'm loosing my milk.







Evie is still nursing, but she's not staying on as long as she used to and she's really angry and crying when she pops off. At school, when I pump I'm only getting 1 oz. I never got too much before but it almost makes me want to stop pumping, but at this point my mantra is I'm doing it for the stimulation so I won't dry up. anybody got any suggestions?

Evie and Caleb both have the sniffles. Caleb's coughing his poor little head off. We gave him some cough medicine but I can hear him in his bed just coughing.







I hate it when they're sick. We just tried to prop him up on some pillows, he promptly rolled off of them and flopped back on his belly.

Sorry the kids are sick!







It's so sad when they're not feeling well.

As for your milk supply, you can't necessarily go by Evie's reaction, that could be anything - could be low supply but could also be from teething, from her being sick, from a taste change based on something you ate or your menstrual cycle (if you have it - and btw some women have a temporary drop in milk production when they ovulate &/or get their period) or a million other things. And pumping too - sometimes the amount a mom can get pumping goes down, but the baby can still get plenty. Is she getting any solids or supplements of any kind? If not, you can tell if she's getting enough by her wet/dirty dipes and weight gain - if those are adequate then there's no problem. (If she's getting other food then it's harder to tell). Anyway if you really think your supply is lower, you can pump more, but the best thing is really to nurse more - whenever you can. Frequency of feedings has more of an impact on milk production than duration of feedings, so even if she only stays on for a couple of minutes each time, getting her to nurse as often as possible will help. And night nursings also impact production more, so sleeping with her (if you're not already) might encourage her to nurse more at night. Otherwise as someone mentioned, galactogogues like Domperidone (or natural ones like nursing teas, fenugreek, oats/oatmeal) might help. Good luck, I hope it turns out to be nothing or just temporary!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I got Jes' back Saturday







Ok, so it costs more than 37 cents to mail to Canada. Im learning.....It'll go back out this week. So think of it as a New Years Card.









I still haven't gotten ours mailed







: I am SO hopelessly behind on everything since the move and the flood. Hey at least I'll know Jes's needs more postage!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Milky grins are the best!!! J.C does this too. He'll stop, look at me and grin this totally milky smile that makes my heart do flip flops. I love my little man!







:

It looks like J.C's eczema has cleared up.

Glad his eczema is better and you've figured out what the problem is, even though it stinks for you in terms of changing your diet! I am looking forward to Andrew's allergy testing next week so hopefully I'll know what's up with him and what I can reintroduce in my diet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
oh and new pic of elijah in the sig.







: he's making a cute little face.

Oh he is TOO cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Anyone else ever find a worm in their banana?

I always seem to find them until we switched to organic bananas. It seems backwards but I haven't found one since and I'm worm hunting with each one because yk I don't want to eat worms.

Someone got Lee and I a Harry and David(?) box of apples and pears and about half of the pears had worms in them.

Sorry if this is grossing anyone out.

Yuck!! Nope, never found a worm in anything! Gross! But seriously - if you found worms in Harry & David's stuff, you should totally call them and tell them!! Their stuff is quite expensive and is supposed to be the best quality - I am sure if you tell them, they'll send you a replacement box!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
It means, er, poopy.

Oh - thanks! So now I know!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah fell off the bed this morning.







Onto a hardwood floor. I feel so bad. But he seems to be all better now and acting like his normal happy self.

Aw, poor baby! And poor mama - I've been there (with DD1) and felt so guilty!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Also, isn't it true some women have thyroid problems after pregnancy? Maybe you should get it checked just in case.








P fell off of the bed on Saturday.







: He sure moves fast! He pulled the phone down on top of him too. He did that delay cry, and we cried together. I felt like such a crappy mother! I can still see his baby body hitting the carpet in my head...









Sorry that happened to you too! Hope he's OK now!

YES thyroid problems are common after pregnancy - I have a thyroid condition (Graves' Disease) which is hereditary (my mom also had it) but only started showing symptoms after DD1 was born. So yeah, it's a good idea to have your thyroid function tested postpartum.

Ugh, Mondays!! I am off to such a slow start this morning.







: I have SO many errands to do and it's all rainy and dreary here - and I haven't even showered yet, let alone gotten out the door to do anything....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I was planning to make them about waist length, so that they would come down to baby's wrists. Long enough that they'll stay down, if that makes sense.

Sounds perfect! This one is meant for a 24m so you'd think it'd be longer!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Thanks!

We're not planning a home birth this time. With my high risk classification, Brad is really uncomfortable with the idea of NOT being in the hospital. "Can we just be IN the hospital, please? Even in the lobby? Heck, I'd settle for the parking lot...so long as we're just THERE."







I can, however, request a midwife attended birth at our hospital. They have a staff of midwives on hand at our hospital to assist in labor and delivery, and you can choose midwife or OB when you check in. I pre-registered, so that we don't have to wait in line while I'm in labor, and the birthing center at the hospital is equipped with "birthing suites." So I'll be in the same room for labor and delivery and post partum. It's nice. Trust me, being shuttled down to another FLOOR while in the middle of active labor, sucks.







Of course, my dad is coming to stay with Samantha while we're at the hospital, and he lives an hour away, so if my labor progresses quickly enough, we might have a home birth anyway.










Ya. I didn't think so but wanted to ask. I hope you have a beautiful labor!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh my gosh, that is SO sweet of you!! I would LOVE that!! If you can find the time I would very much appreciate having my musical horizons expanded! I like pretty much anything, really. I generally just listen to the "regular" mainstream music (like top 40/alternative) station here in Philly because I'm too lazy to branch out and find anything else.







So my taste is not very unusual - but I love stuff like Sarah McLachlan, Goo Goo Dolls, Five for Fighting, ColdPlay, etc. I love that song "Unwritten" that they play a lot around here, not sure who sings it but it's very inspiring! I love Dave Matthews Band even though they're old and uncool now







but they were huge when I was in college so lots of good memories when I hear their stuff! Other than that pretty common stuff, we listen to kiddie music for the girls (Wiggles, Disney, etc.) and I listen to some international music (Spanish stuff - I speak Spanish and one of my best friends lives in Spain so she sends me music) and African stuff (I lived/worked in Africa in my pre-mama days so I love that, reminds me of good times!)

Yuck!! Nope, never found a worm in anything! Gross! But seriously - if you found worms in Harry & David's stuff, you should totally call them and tell them!! Their stuff is quite expensive and is supposed to be the best quality - I am sure if you tell them, they'll send you a replacement box!


Do you prefer regular audio cds or MP3's (more can fit on an MP3...of course)?

I don't know if I want a worm replacement. It's like when I was about 15 I had a piece of pizza with a bug cooked into it. The pizza place just made us a new pizza but I didn't want to eat it...blech!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

hmmm... who am I sending photos too? Kerri, Korin, & Ange...I'm missing one.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh he is TOO cute!!

Thank You.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Do you prefer regular audio cds or MP3's (more can fit on an MP3...of course)?

I don't know if I want a worm replacement. It's like when I was about 15 I had a piece of pizza with a bug cooked into it. The pizza place just made us a new pizza but I didn't want to eat it...blech!

Ew!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

My SIL just e-mailed me and asked for addresses 'cause she's throwing me a baby shower in a few weeks. My first reaction when she asked was to post for all of you to send me your addresses so that I could get invites sent out to you.









I've gotten so used to y'all being "here" that I forget sometimes that we're spread all over the country (and beyond







).


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And







. I've never heard of anyone dipping them in coffee, but it makes sense!

Um....I dip absolutely anything and everything in coffee







I looooove







I could never have enough!

And can I just say, I want to hug and kiss the person who invented the Starbucks Drive-Thru!!! They just opened one near us a couple of weeks ago and it is the best thing ever!! Now I can get my coffee when I'm in a hurry (which is um, always! My New Year's Resolution of being on time hasn't quite materialized yet!) without having to unbuckle and re-buckle 3 kids in and out of their carseats and lug everyone in and then try to balance everybody plus the hot coffee on the way out! Every mom of multiple children I know within a 20-mile radius of the drive-thru is so psyched about this!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Do you prefer regular audio cds or MP3's (more can fit on an MP3...of course)?

I don't know if I want a worm replacement. It's like when I was about 15 I had a piece of pizza with a bug cooked into it. The pizza place just made us a new pizza but I didn't want to eat it...blech!

Regular CD, please!! So I can listen to it in the car. I'm so excited about it, thanks so much!









I know what you mean, but honestly, their fruit is usually SOOOO good, I'd give them one more chance!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Would it be totally obscene of me to order 2 dozen just for myself?







:

Um...I did







:

And they lasted LESS than a week!









(But DH & DDs stole a few!)

Gotta go get Andrew down for a nap so I can get going here....


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Oh, and not to rub it in or anything because







to eveyrone else having problems, but I'm back to my beloved milk and cheese and ice cream....Had a test run last week and K handled it fine. Bliss for me.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Um...I did







:

And they lasted LESS than a week!









Whew. I don't feel quite so gluttonous then. Thanks!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
You're my kind of woman.







:

Oh thanks Heather, and Sarah, for helping feed my addiction and derail my weight loss success!









I ordered 2 dozen with pretzel pieces and 1 dozen with nuts - they are sooo good with pretzel pieces but really I think they'd be much better with nuts. So if Andrew's allergy tests next week come back negative for nuts, I'll be ordering some with plenty of pecans then!! For now, the pretzel-piece ones are for me and the nut ones are for DH and the girls (and some for my father - Sarah, I still have to have him use his PayPal account and then send him a check since mine is still screwed up thanks to stupid eBaby lady I told you about - so he said he wants "to try these crazy things you're ordering so much of, as interest!"







)


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Sarah - pming you


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

nothing more to say really - just wanted to get to 600 posts! It's going to take me forever to make it to 1,000!









OK gotta go get out of here, I am getting nothing done today! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Good morning Lisa!

We got just a dusting of snow here too! just in time for me to have to drive on campus today







But it should have snowed a lot longer. Lee has been sad because he snowboards and hasn't been able to this winter.

I had a belly ache last night. Like a gas bubble right below my right ribs. could that be part of the detox? or maybe it's because I tried my sister's tzatziki.

Wow, I'd love some snow, but thats not happening! Its been around low 60's here which is soooo weird!

Sorry you had a belly ache. Detoxing from what? I feel like Im detoxing from Dairy! I just can't seem to avoid it! J.C's eczema looks like its come back just a tiny bit, but I thought I hadn't had any dairy. Then come to find out, the bread I was eating had dairy and a little chex snack mix did too, eventhough it didnt' have the bold "contains..." AACCK! I have to really research everything before I put in in my mouth... This will totally stop me from snacking aimlessly when Im bored, its too much effort!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Wow, I'd love some snow, but thats not happening! Its been around low 60's here which is soooo weird!

Sorry you had a belly ache. Detoxing from what? I feel like Im detoxing from Dairy! I just can't seem to avoid it! J.C's eczema looks like its come back just a tiny bit, but I thought I hadn't had any dairy. Then come to find out, the bread I was eating had dairy and a little chex snack mix did too, eventhough it didnt' have the bold "contains..." AACCK! I have to really research everything before I put in in my mouth... This will totally stop me from snacking aimlessly when Im bored, its too much effort!









Um, impurities, everyday ones. I'm trying Lisa's DH's business's mineral water stuff.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Yes, they look very similar! I love how blue his eyes show up in this pic.







:

It's easy to drink the water because (if you've noticed) it doesn't settle in your stomach so you don't get that "full" feeling when you drink alot of it. When I started drinking it (over 2yrs ago) I found myself chugging glasses. I think because once my body got all those minerals it just craved it more and more, yk?

oh, is this the water that your husband sells? What the low down on it? Sounds really good.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I just watched E.T. again! Man, baby Drew Berrymore was such a cutie!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Anyone else ever find a worm in their banana?

I always seem to find them until we switched to organic bananas. It seems backwards but I haven't found one since and I'm worm hunting with each one because yk I don't want to eat worms.

Someone got Lee and I a Harry and David(?) box of apples and pears and about half of the pears had worms in them.

Sorry if this is grossing anyone out.

Worms in a banana?!







Gross!! We've always bought organic bananas. I did find one once when I bought organic romaine lettuce, but thats to be expected.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
oh, is this the water that your husband sells? What the low down on it? Sounds really good.

well he doesn't sell water. it's an ionized mineral solution that you add to your regular drinking water. he does sell water purification systems but you don't *need* one to use and still benefit from the minerals. it just makes your water look better since you don't have a bunch of crap floating in the bottom of your glass because one thing these minerals do is makes all the nasty stuff that you couldn't see in your water before, visible and also renders them harmless so that the water (any water...the worst water in the world) in now drinkable. and minerals are essential for optimal health. the solution has over 22.

i'll stop there.







too much for even me to try and explain, it makes me







: sometimes!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
well he doesn't sell water. it's an ionized mineral solution that you add to your regular drinking water. he does sell water purification systems but you don't *need* one to use and still benefit from the minerals. it just makes your water look better since you don't have a bunch of crap floating in the bottom of your glass because one thing these minerals do is makes all the nasty stuff that you couldn't see in your water before, visible and also renders them harmless so that the water (any water...the worst water in the world) in now drinkable. and minerals are essential for optimal health. the solution has over 22.

i'll stop there.







too much for even me to try and explain, it makes me







: sometimes!










me too! I still haven't sent Lee calling Matt. I will have to do that in a week or so.

I'm sure our water is nasty. We had it tested after the baby came so early and the alarming thing was the arsenic levels.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
me too! I still haven't sent Lee calling Matt. I will have to do that in a week or so.

I'm sure our water is nasty. We had it tested after the baby came so early and the alarming thing was the arsenic levels.

ya really. definitely worth investigating.

that's ok cuz matt is gone until the 16th anyhow.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

cuz he must have learned this somewhere! what is this one called....um, Downward Dog?!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0030.jpg

and again...

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0031.jpg








He's crazy!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Good grief he's cute! And yeah, that's a pretty darn good downward facing dog pose!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
cuz he must have learned this somewhere! what is this one called....um, Downward Dog?!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0030.jpg

and again...

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0031.jpg








He's crazy!


WOW! he IS crazy! I love it. Marlow is not adventurous at all with crawling or anything.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

How do ya like those thunder thighs? Very squishable!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 









How do ya like those thunder thighs? Very squishable!










They look nice and soft! those are cute little dipes too!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
They look nice and soft! those are cute little dipes too!

Yeah, what kind of diaper is he wearing? That's really cute. I like the color.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
cuz he must have learned this somewhere! what is this one called....um, Downward Dog?!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0030.jpg

and again...

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0031.jpg








He's crazy!









Soooo cute.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yeah, what kind of diaper is he wearing? That's really cute. I like the color.

A Fuzzi Bunz.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I should try FBs. I get so stuck on one brand that I don't try anything else.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
A Fuzzi Bunz.









Cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I should try FBs. I get so stuck on one brand that I don't try anything else.

Me too. I'm theoretically getting a bunch to try out sometime soon.







Hopefully they work well.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

We're stuck in Bumkins AIO world. I have 30 of them so it would be hard to switch.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
We're stuck in Bumkins AIO world. I have 30 of them so it would be hard to switch.

Not really. You could sell a little at a time, yk? Making a gradual switch.







FB are my new favorite diaper. The fleece is easy for getting rid of poopy marks. They seem to wash away within a few (if not one!) washing. I just need to get more inserts soon, for nighttimes.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, y'all, I gave it several days to test the waters and... I think I'm going to bow out of our group. "The tribe has spoken," so to speak, so I can respectfully acknowledge that and remove my torch. I just don't feel comfortable here now, and I'm too busy to keep up with this 4-page-a-day action.

So... cheers! My e-mail is hooked to my user ID, so feel free to pop me a line every now and then.

boo hiss sister. nobody has to leave. (though i agree the 4page/day thing is a bit much - i need to make use of multiquote, i keep thinking of what i'll respond to and then 4 pages later i've forgotten everything!)

BIG HUGS ON THIS MONDAY KATIE!!









I understand how you feel and I'm sorry. It stinks (though I got today off...but now I gotta work Friday).

Helen - definitely get the thyroid tested...I was diagnosed hypo shortly after dd1 was born. (and I didn't feel nagged on, I'm glad for your concern







I think w/the supplements I'm a-ok though!)

Elijah is super cute in his new pic and Lindsay, i like your new avatar (it is new, isn't it? i'm so slooooooooooow)


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

LOVE LOVE LOVE you guys!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 


















i feel like we totally hijacked this thread!







:


Thats because y'all are the only ones crazy enough to be on before dawn!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Thats because y'all are the only ones crazy enough to be on before dawn!









the morning posts are my only at-home baby free time!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I was taking a cal/mag supplement. For whatever reason, my body doesn't absorb as well from a supplement, or I'm possibly negating it somehow with eating the wrong food combo too close to when I take it, or maybe the demands of nursing are pretty substantial? Hence why I brought it up...I thought I'd be fine, but I wasn't. I'm seeing definite effects that I shouldn't be seeing. I do eat nuts and greens whenever I can. When I realized other people on this thread were also eliminating dairy and fasting, I thought it wouldn't hurt to share my experience. Not trying to be a nag, so sorry to everyone who thought that.

It means, er, poopy.

I was taking a cal/mag supp, "super green" from Garden of Life, extra b vits, fish oil, and probiotics on a daily basis. Sometimes I take extra c and echinacea/astralagus/GSE. Theoretically, the super green has the same stuff as a multi in it. So I just added the Rainbow Light 1 a day for women. I don't even like taking supplements and prefer to get stuff from food, but I just feel whupped all the time, my skin is crappy, and my nails are showing signs of deficiency. Ewwww. I'd say we eat really well now, but I don't always get the chance to have meals when I'm alone during the day (much better than it was, though). I'm almost wondering if my thyroid is getting wonky.

Poopy, um...







I'll have to use that one and no one will know what Im talking about! Ha! except of course for people who speak yiddish









Im feeling whooped too and my skin seems to be a little more broken out than normal. And my nails aren't as healthy as they've been in the past. I never really attributed it to nursing, Im glad you mentioned this, cuz I probably would have blown it off and that would do me no favors. Im gonna take some b vit's, taking GSE now, I try to take a probiotic everyday, but sometimes forget.

And I hear ya on getting to eat during the day....I really have to remind myself to drink my water and make sure that I atleast eat something and if I can manage it, make it something healthy and not a handful of trail mix or something. Its not so much that I don't have the time to eat (have to find the time) but everything I can eat (since cutting out dairy) has to be made, rather than premade, out of a box, etc. I should premake some celery w/ peanut butter and raisins and put them in the fridge.

What other "on the go" healthy, non-dairy snacks do y'all eat?

Lisa, thanks for the veg link. I already had that one in my fav's but hadn't had a chance to peruse it yet


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
No. My brother just got it for me for Christmas. It called "Rainbow Green Live-Food Cuisine" by Gabriel Cousens, M.D. (and the Tree of Life Cafe' Chefs) It just so happens to be exactly what I needed to read on my quest for a better diet/lifestyle for this new year.

Elijah fell off the bed this morning.







Onto a hardwood floor. I feel so bad. But he seems to be all better now and acting like his normal happy self.

oohh hugs mama!







Thats happened with both the girls when they were little too. Man that sucks!

Sounds like a great book. Details, when you get a chance?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I think if you take calcium w/ iron, they affect each other's absorption.
Also, isn't it true some women have thyroid problems after pregnancy? Maybe you should get it checked just in case.








P fell off of the bed on Saturday.







: He sure moves fast! He pulled the phone down on top of him too. He did that delay cry, and we cried together. I felt like such a crappy mother! I can still see his baby body hitting the carpet in my head...










When I went in the hospital in Aug after my bleeding ulcer, dehydration, tachycardia, dizziness, etc..they checked my thyroid too. They said that it can get all wonky after pregnancy too.

Hugs mama, its a hard think to get out of you head


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
\

I'm reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It's great. I *heart* it. Last night I wandered into the living room and said to DH: Is your left testicle lower than your right? This book says that's common. He thought that was hilarious.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Look at my DDDDC!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh my gosh, that is SO sweet of you!! I would LOVE that!! If you can find the time I would very much appreciate having my musical horizons expanded! I like pretty much anything, really. I generally just listen to the "regular" mainstream music (like top 40/alternative) station here in Philly because I'm too lazy to branch out and find anything else.







So my taste is not very unusual - but I love stuff like Sarah McLachlan, Goo Goo Dolls, Five for Fighting, ColdPlay, etc. I love that song "Unwritten" that they play a lot around here, not sure who sings it but it's very inspiring! I love Dave Matthews Band even though they're old and uncool now







but they were huge when I was in college so lots of good memories when I hear their stuff! Other than that pretty common stuff, we listen to kiddie music for the girls (Wiggles, Disney, etc.) and I listen to some international music (Spanish stuff - I speak Spanish and one of my best friends lives in Spain so she sends me music) and African stuff (I lived/worked in Africa in my pre-mama days so I love that, reminds me of good times!)

.

I'd call international music not so "regular mainstream music" Sounds pretty awesome!! And who said Dave Matthews is uncool now? I happen to still love them!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
hmmm... who am I sending photos too? Kerri, Korin, & Ange...I'm missing one.


Hey I'd like one too







I only got the bathtub one.

Off topic, why is yours and Lisa's names hot pink? I know Amy's is because she's a GA..just wondering....I wanna pink name too







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My SIL just e-mailed me and asked for addresses 'cause she's throwing me a baby shower in a few weeks. My first reaction when she asked was to post for all of you to send me your addresses so that I could get invites sent out to you.









I've gotten so used to y'all being "here" that I forget sometimes that we're spread all over the country (and beyond







).










Awe, thanks







: How far is MD from Ms....we can probably make it


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey I'd like one too







I only got the bathtub one.

Off topic, why is yours and Lisa's names hot pink? I know Amy's is because she's a GA..just wondering....I wanna pink name too







:

We paid for a membership to MDC on the top left of the page. Nothing really special. But I do feel special.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Um....I dip absolutely anything and everything in coffee







I looooove







I could never have enough!

And can I just say, I want to hug and kiss the person who invented the Starbucks Drive-Thru!!! They just opened one near us a couple of weeks ago and it is the best thing ever!! Now I can get my coffee when I'm in a hurry (which is um, always! My New Year's Resolution of being on time hasn't quite materialized yet!) without having to unbuckle and re-buckle 3 kids in and out of their carseats and lug everyone in and then try to balance everybody plus the hot coffee on the way out! Every mom of multiple children I know within a 20-mile radius of the drive-thru is so psyched about this!

Um, me too Me too!!! They opened one up just up the street from us too and my dh was like uh oh....he knows that 1) I LOVE coffee!! and 2) Im ALWAYS running late...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
nothing more to say really - just wanted to get to 600 posts! It's going to take me forever to make it to 1,000!









OK gotta go get out of here, I am getting nothing done today! Have a great day everyone!

Ya gotta stop using that multi quote till you're comfortable with your post count!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
well he doesn't sell water. it's an ionized mineral solution that you add to your regular drinking water. he does sell water purification systems but you don't *need* one to use and still benefit from the minerals. it just makes your water look better since you don't have a bunch of crap floating in the bottom of your glass because one thing these minerals do is makes all the nasty stuff that you couldn't see in your water before, visible and also renders them harmless so that the water (any water...the worst water in the world) in now drinkable. and minerals are essential for optimal health. the solution has over 22.

i'll stop there.








too much for even me to try and explain, it makes me







: sometimes!









Wow, thats totally interesting and very very much needed in many parts of the country, well the world really! What a great company!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, y'all, I gave it several days to test the waters and... I think I'm going to bow out of our group. "The tribe has spoken," so to speak, so I can respectfully acknowledge that and remove my torch. I just don't feel comfortable here now, and I'm too busy to keep up with this 4-page-a-day action.

So... cheers! My e-mail is hooked to my user ID, so feel free to pop me a line every now and then.









We love you, Megan. I for one don't want to snuff out anyone's torch...we've created such a varied, dynamic group here, and I think that's one of our strengths.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Awe, thanks







: How far is MD from Ms....we can probably make it









Oh, I don't know...about 1000 miles?







It's in 3 weeks...that's plenty of travel time.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
cuz he must have learned this somewhere! what is this one called....um, Downward Dog?!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0030.jpg

and again...

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0031.jpg








He's crazy!

He's a yoga baby!!! How cute!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 









How do ya like those thunder thighs? Very squishable!










squishable indeed!! very cute!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's new as of like 2 minutes ago! Thank you!

I'm sorry about the whole too many posts thing. I can't use the multiquote well yet either.

I really love being a part of this group. I have built so many strong bonds with you mamas. You've all helped me through some really rough times. I hope that everyone understands that my bond with you mamas doesn't break when I choose to have a close relationship with another mama. I have to do that too much in my "real life".

I feel like everyone has the right to be a part of this board and I wouldn't want that to change.

I love you guys...Muwah (that's a kiss).

I thought that the avatar was new, but then again, my minds a little fuzzy, not enough coffee today!









Ok, so I must have totally missed something...I think we ALL belong here. Thats why we're such a close knit group and still going strong 6mos after our babies got here. I couldn't imagine not having y'all to talk to everyday. I really look forward getting on here and seeing how everyone's nights/days went.

so Lindsey, right back at ya sista!!!







Hey, weren't we gonna hook the kiddos up and betroth them. The offer still stands, yes? J.C still has all that hair and when I showed him the pic of Marlow, he said "hubba, hubba"


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
so Lindsey, right back at ya sista!!!







Hey, weren't we gonna hook the kiddos up and betroth them. The offer still stands, yes? J.C still has all that hair and when I showed him the pic of Marlow, he said "hubba, hubba"









YES! Marlow wanted to know if JC minds if she has a dog? Also can she still sleep with mama and papa? Maybe they can be penpal married.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

OK, I have a new problem:

My dad called me and asked if I wanted some help with $. I am doing ok so I am not sure why he asked...I"m not close to my dad and he lives in CA.

I told him no (politely). I don't need anything with strings attached right now.

SO Lee gets a big package in the mailed today with a bambi and thumper doll and a check for $1,000 in the mail FROM MY DAD.

What do I do with the check? We could use the money. It could go into an account for Marlow. But I told him no so I'm not sure why he sent it.

What would you do?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 

Elijah is super cute in his new pic and Lindsay, i like your new avatar (it is new, isn't it? i'm so slooooooooooow)

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Thats because y'all are the only ones crazy enough to be on before dawn!









But it's mainly because dh had to leave so early and I couldn't fall back asleep. Honest!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
oohh hugs mama!







Thats happened with both the girls when they were little too. Man that sucks!

Sounds like a great book. Details, when you get a chance?

http://www.rawveganbooks.com/product...824dc6d56948aa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Look at my DDDDC!

Well yours is now fixed but look at Kelly's. Weird!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Wow, thats totally interesting and very very much needed in many parts of the country, well the world really! What a great company!

I know.







I'm really excited to be a part of it and thankful that dh gets to do what he is doing. He has traveled to Panama so far and now a whole tribe is able to use this water, well, the minerals. Their water was so polluted they couldn't drink it and the only water they had was rain water. Needless to say they all had major health problems but it was effecting the elderly and children the most. They had crazy skin conditions and stuff.







But now they have clean water to drink.







His time down there is actually in the process of becoming a documentary.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OK, I have a new problem:

My dad called me and asked if I wanted some help with $. I am doing ok so I am not sure why he asked...I"m not close to my dad and he lives in CA.

I told him no (politely). I don't need anything with strings attached right now.

SO Lee gets a big package in the mailed today with a bambi and thumper doll and a check for $1,000 in the mail FROM MY DAD.

What do I do with the check? We could use the money. It could go into an account for Marlow. But I told him no so I'm not sure why he sent it.

What would you do?

hmmm...that sounds weird to me. are you sure your dad didn't ask you guys if you needed money?? strange. i would just call him and ask him about it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
hmmm...that sounds weird to me. are you sure your dad didn't ask you guys if you needed money?? strange. i would just call him and ask him about it.









Oh he asked me and I told him NO. I know he heard me because he kept with the "are you sure" stuff.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Oh he asked me and I told him NO. I know he heard me because he kept with the "are you sure" stuff.

wait a minute. i read that wrong. i thought you said that your dad asked if YOU could help HIM with money...and then sent you a check..







: Sorry! I'm a space cadet today!

well then, i think he's just being a typical dad. it's like whenever we visit matt's grandma she loads us up with food and stuff to take with us and whenever she asks us if we have enough, and we say that we do, she ALWAYS finds something else to give us!







what do you think? maybe he ran into some extra money and felt the spirit of giving?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
wait a minute. i read that wrong. i thought you said that your dad asked if YOU could help HIM with money...and then sent you a check..







: Sorry! I'm a space cadet today!

well then, i think he's just being a typical dad. it's like whenever we visit matt's grandma she loads us up with food and stuff to take with us and whenever she asks us if we have enough, and we say that we do, she ALWAYS finds something else to give us!







what do you think? maybe he ran into some extra money and felt the spirit of giving?









I guess so...but my sister is the one who really needs money. We are the frugal ones. Maybe I should just give it to my sister.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
YES! Marlow wanted to know if JC minds if she has a dog? Also can she still sleep with mama and papa? Maybe they can be penpal married.

You know, J.C was just telling me how much he'd like a dog!







How cute "penpal'd married" we could totally photoshop their wedding pictures!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hey guys...I'm not gonna be able to ship today...

Samantha is in a lot of pain from her teeth, and I'm not allowed to move off the couch. I can't cook with her strapped to me, otherwise we'd be fine, but since she's miss grabby hands, I'm afraid she'd stick her fingers in hot caramel or something, and that would be BAD.

I will ship tomorrow, and you will receive your orders by Friday at the latest.









No prob hon! don't sweat it. I still love ya







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Kelly! Your avatar is beautiful!

I should see if I can find a good "wedding" headshot of Marlow.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Thanks









But it's mainly because dh had to leave so early and I couldn't fall back asleep. Honest!









http://www.rawveganbooks.com/product...824dc6d56948aa

Well yours is now fixed but look at Kelly's. Weird!

I know.







I'm really excited to be a part of it and thankful that dh gets to do what he is doing. He has traveled to Panama so far and now a whole tribe is able to use this water, well, the minerals. Their water was so polluted they couldn't drink it and the only water they had was rain water. Needless to say they all had major health problems but it was effecting the elderly and children the most. They had crazy skin conditions and stuff.







But now they have clean water to drink.







His time down there is actually in the process of becoming a documentary.

Thanks for the book info, looks like a terrific read!!

I just fixed my dddc, how weird is that!

I just got chills reading about your dh's experience. That is way cool!! It must feel so awesome to have a job that is changing the world and saving indigenous people. Thats totally exciting!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OK, I have a new problem:

My dad called me and asked if I wanted some help with $. I am doing ok so I am not sure why he asked...I"m not close to my dad and he lives in CA.

I told him no (politely). I don't need anything with strings attached right now.

SO Lee gets a big package in the mailed today with a bambi and thumper doll and a check for $1,000 in the mail FROM MY DAD.

What do I do with the check? We could use the money. It could go into an account for Marlow. But I told him no so I'm not sure why he sent it.

What would you do?

Lindsey, since you guys could use the money. I know it must feel weird and kinda scary accepting it, but maybe he needed to do this for himself. You know, kinda like making up for whatever wrong doings he's done/thinks he's done. I don't know, maybe someone else has some good advice. Hugs hon, it must be confusing


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Kelly! Your avatar is beautiful!

I should see if I can find a good "wedding" headshot of Marlow.

Thank you, its one of my fav's of me and the little man. You've totally got to find a pic!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Where is everyone today? Ange, amy, anybody else.... Lisa, Lindsey and me can't be the only ones online







Does this mean I REALLY don't have a life....







its just that when J.C's napping I have the best intentions of cleaning house, doing laundry, etc...but its not happening today. Does that make me a bad person?







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hey guys...I'm not gonna be able to ship today...

Samantha is in a lot of pain from her teeth, and I'm not allowed to move off the couch. I can't cook with her strapped to me, otherwise we'd be fine, but since she's miss grabby hands, I'm afraid she'd stick her fingers in hot caramel or something, and that would be BAD.

I will ship tomorrow, and you will receive your orders by Friday at the latest.









No worries. I've got velcro baby today, too.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
OK, I have a new problem:

My dad called me and asked if I wanted some help with $. I am doing ok so I am not sure why he asked...I"m not close to my dad and he lives in CA.

I told him no (politely). I don't need anything with strings attached right now.

SO Lee gets a big package in the mailed today with a bambi and thumper doll and a check for $1,000 in the mail FROM MY DAD.

What do I do with the check? We could use the money. It could go into an account for Marlow. But I told him no so I'm not sure why he sent it.

What would you do?


My grandfather did this when his second wife died and I think he was feeling his mortality.
I would call him and ask him, kindly and perhaps with humor, about the check. Then I would deposit it.
And he might have sent another one for your sister, who knows


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Megs, I sent you a PM


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I just got chills reading about your dh's experience. That is way cool!! It must feel so awesome to have a job that is changing the world and saving indigenous people. Thats totally exciting!

It is! And hopefully soon we'll be able to go to many different countries to help people. That's the goal.







Panama was a great start.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
It looks like J.C's eczema has cleared up. We stopped solids and I stopped dairy, so today we introduced sweet potatoes again and so far (its been 7 hours) and no reaction. We'll do the sweet potatoes for a week, then add pears back in. If we get a reaction, then we know its from the food and not dairy. But unfortunately, I think its the dairy, which means no cheese for me.







I went shopping for Tofuttie sour cream and cream cheese and my grocery store doesn't have it, although they do have a pretty awesome organic/all natural section. I'll have to go down to our all natural co-op and pick some up. Im making "Mama's 'Meat'Loaf" and mashed potatoes w/ soy milk and my dairy free butter and steamed green beans tonight. We'll see how it goes. I've never done it, but it looks like a pretty easy recipe (got it off Veg.com I think) I'll let y'all know how it goes.

Ok, Off to bed with me......time to go cuddle my little man..

Dh found that sour cream. Not bad on top of something, only has a slight texture to it by itself. He made fish tacos on friday and made the "white sauce" with a soy yogurt I think. It was so good I didn't even miss the cheese!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

I know.







I'm really excited to be a part of it and thankful that dh gets to do what he is doing. He has traveled to Panama so far and now a whole tribe is able to use this water, well, the minerals. Their water was so polluted they couldn't drink it and the only water they had was rain water. Needless to say they all had major health problems but it was effecting the elderly and children the most. They had crazy skin conditions and stuff.







But now they have clean water to drink.







His time down there is actually in the process of becoming a documentary.


WOW! that is very cool!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Dh found that sour cream. Not bad on top of something, only has a slight texture to it by itself. He made fish tacos on friday and made the "white sauce" with a soy yogurt I think. It was so good I didn't even miss the cheese!









That's good because you're stopping the cheese!

800 posts!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I was taking a cal/mag supplement. For whatever reason, my body doesn't absorb as well from a supplement, or I'm possibly negating it somehow with eating the wrong food combo too close to when I take it, or maybe the demands of nursing are pretty substantial? Hence why I brought it up...I thought I'd be fine, but I wasn't. I'm seeing definite effects that I shouldn't be seeing. I do eat nuts and greens whenever I can. When I realized other people on this thread were also eliminating dairy and fasting, I thought it wouldn't hurt to share my experience. Not trying to be a nag, so sorry to everyone who thought that.


Didn't think you were nagging, so no offense taken over here. Doesn't broccoli have calcium? Trying to think....

Ya'll will have to forgive me cause um, I haven't checked since last night and um, am 5 pages behind.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

uggh... I have school now. BYE BYE


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Didn't think you were nagging, so no offense taken over here. Doesn't broccoli have calcium? Trying to think....

Ya'll will have to forgive me cause um, I haven't checked since last night and um, am 5 pages behind.










Hey Ang.







Ya um, Lindsey and I went kinda haywire this morning.







: Well, and Kelly too!
















Lindsey

Ok - bathtime for the kiddos


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
No. My brother just got it for me for Christmas. It called "Rainbow Green Live-Food Cuisine" by Gabriel Cousens, M.D. (and the Tree of Life Cafe' Chefs) It just so happens to be exactly what I needed to read on my quest for a better diet/lifestyle for this new year.

Elijah fell off the bed this morning.







Onto a hardwood floor. I feel so bad. But he seems to be all better now and acting like his normal happy self.

Poor Elijah... Glad he is okay....

I am reading soo much right now, plus some things on tape. Going into overload but I just want to absorb everything!

Hey, Lindsey's making cds?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I'm reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility. It's great. I *heart* it. Last night I wandered into the living room and said to DH: Is your left testicle lower than your right? This book says that's common. He thought that was hilarious.

Good book. I have one through the class a took so many years ago that I liked as well. Let me know if you are interested in more books on the subject and I will look up the title/author...


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
we've created such a varied, dynamic group here, and I think that's one of our strengths.









yeah, what she said!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I think we ALL belong here. Thats why we're such a close knit group and still going strong 6mos after our babies got here. I couldn't imagine not having y'all to talk to everyday. I really look forward getting on here and seeing how everyone's nights/days went.

And, that, too! I'm not always replying, but I'm always reading ... usually I load up the pages I'm behind on and read offline ... sitting down here and there to catch up with you all. It's part of my day I really treasure









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It could go into an account for Marlow. But I told him no so I'm not sure why he sent it.

What would you do?

Probably I'd do that, put it into an account for Marlow. Like someone earlier said, maybe it was something he needed to do for him, you know? Hope you figure something out you can find peace about, mama.

Is Max the only one who just learned how to roll over in the past month? He's totally not crawling or even schooching ... just rolls where he needs to go







He also has zero interest in eating solids (just in squishing them in his fingers) but let me raise up my shirt and his little arms start flapping and his eyes light up like it's Christmas
















We were promised snow here in Indiana and now they are saying maybe by Wednesday. I hope so, because this 60 degree stuff in January is kinda creeping me out ... this just isn't right. I mean, my allergies are going crazy because things are in bloom for crying out the bucket!







:

Hope you're all having good Mondays! Thinking of you, Katie







only a few more days and it will be Friday again, mama ...

Best Wishes!

PS ... glad Elijah is okay







It happens to the best of us, mama


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My SIL just e-mailed me and asked for addresses 'cause she's throwing me a baby shower in a few weeks. My first reaction when she asked was to post for all of you to send me your addresses so that I could get invites sent out to you.









I've gotten so used to y'all being "here" that I forget sometimes that we're spread all over the country (and beyond







).

















. I know what you mean....

Oh, Lisa cute pic of Elijah! Sorry, still trying to catch up.... Um, Oh yeah, Sarah, Prenatals made me sick the whole pregnancy with J.... I had to switch to a regular multi and add iron, folic acid and calcium....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
well he doesn't sell water. it's an ionized mineral solution that you add to your regular drinking water. he does sell water purification systems but you don't *need* one to use and still benefit from the minerals. it just makes your water look better since you don't have a bunch of crap floating in the bottom of your glass because one thing these minerals do is makes all the nasty stuff that you couldn't see in your water before, visible and also renders them harmless so that the water (any water...the worst water in the world) in now drinkable. and minerals are essential for optimal health. the solution has over 22.

i'll stop there.







too much for even me to try and explain, it makes me







: sometimes!









You said you would stop there and Um, I got a question







. So do you still see this if you drink bottled water? Like destilled?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
cuz he must have learned this somewhere! what is this one called....um, Downward Dog?!

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0030.jpg

and again...

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...7Image0031.jpg








He's crazy!

soo cute!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Didn't think you were nagging, so no offense taken over here. Doesn't broccoli have calcium? Trying to think....

Ya'll will have to forgive me cause um, I haven't checked since last night and um, am 5 pages behind.










Ange, that is so unlike you, is everything ok, do you have a fever, now Im worried!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
LOVE LOVE LOVE you guys!

Right back at you!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Where is everyone today? Ange, amy, anybody else.... Lisa, Lindsey and me can't be the only ones online







Does this mean I REALLY don't have a life....







its just that when J.C's napping I have the best intentions of cleaning house, doing laundry, etc...but its not happening today. Does that make me a bad person?







:









Sorry Bad morning.... Um, Let's see... My mom's car was acting up so I had to drive in to work so that I could drop off my kids myself. I usually drop them off with her and then I come in early (hence the reason I usually catch up on things in the AM... So, I wake up at 5:45 to get to work at 10! This is just ridiculous. I can't do this anymore! If mom or my sister bail on me I am totally stuck! So, I postponed my next class that I am supposed to start on Wednesday and the next 3 months are going to be spent looking for a job closer to home. Heck, I would settle for Santa Clarita. The only thing is that part of the reason I stick with the job I have is because of how secure it is. I can't be fired with no notice, I have a great flexible boss... but I am not liking what I am doing anymore, I have outside interest and there is too much work (even without you guys...) to get done. We really need another person. I do academic and staff stuff and really most areas split that when they are as large as mine is... Even my boss is thinking about leaving now that she has a child. You HAVE to put in overtime to catch up/keep caught and I refuse to put in any over time--especially when I am not going to get any extra $$ for it. So, job search time....







:

Oh, and no, it doesn't make you a bad person! Just a person who needs a day off!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sorry Bad morning.... Um, Let's see... My mom's car was acting up so I had to drive in to work so that I could drop off my kids myself. I usually drop them off with her and then I come in early (hence the reason I usually catch up on things in the AM... So, I wake up at 5:45 to get to work at 10! This is just ridiculous. I can't do this anymore! If mom or my sister bail on me I am totally stuck! So, I postponed my next class that I am supposed to start on Wednesday and the next 3 months are going to be spent looking for a job closer to home. Heck, I would settle for Santa Clarita. The only thing is that part of the reason I stick with the job I have is because of how secure it is. I can't be fired with no notice, I have a great flexible boss... but I am not liking what I am doing anymore, I have outside interest and there is too much work (even without you guys...) to get done. We really need another person. I do academic and staff stuff and really most areas split that when they are as large as mine is... Even my boss is thinking about leaving now that she has a child. You HAVE to put in overtime to catch up/keep caught and I refuse to put in any over time--especially when I am not going to get any extra $$ for it. So, job search time....







:

Oh, and no, it doesn't make you a bad person! Just a person who needs a day off!

OOhh hugs Ange, that sounds totally crappy!







Where do you work now? That toally sucks that you don't like what you do anymore. That really makes waking up to go to work so hard and then to have to leave little J. Oh I hate that for you. I'll be thinking and praying that you find something closer, that you like, that is just as flexible as you need.

On that note, dh is interviewing for a job thats about 2 hours away and we'll have to move. The job is $20,000 more than we make now and it'll take us closer to my mom and my inlaws, which is great (our end goal is to be close to family) but, I also love our church, my friends, the kids friends here...I know everything has 2 sides, but sometimes its such a hard choice, yk? So my mil was telling me we shouldn't pray that we get the job, just trust that God will put us where we're supposed to be. Be that the new job or not. So I just felt better knowing that it'll work out, whichever way it has to be. Thinking of you..


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
OOhh hugs Ange, that sounds totally crappy!







Where do you work now? That toally sucks that you don't like what you do anymore. That really makes waking up to go to work so hard and then to have to leave little J. Oh I hate that for you. I'll be thinking and praying that you find something closer, that you like, that is just as flexible as you need.

On that note, dh is interviewing for a job thats about 2 hours away and we'll have to move. The job is $20,000 more than we make now and it'll take us closer to my mom and my inlaws, which is great (our end goal is to be close to family) but, I also love our church, my friends, the kids friends here...I know everything has 2 sides, but sometimes its such a hard choice, yk? So my mil was telling me we shouldn't pray that we get the job, just trust that God will put us where we're supposed to be. Be that the new job or not. So I just felt better knowing that it'll work out, whichever way it has to be. Thinking of you..

I hope things turn out for the best for you guys!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
You said you would stop there and Um, I got a question







. So do you still see this if you drink bottled water? Like destilled?

well, most likely. most bottled water we've "tested" still had crap in it. there have only been a couple bottled waters that didn't i believe but i'd have to ask matt to confirm that.

btw -


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I'm glad i'm not the only one feeling this way Meg! that was my







post.. as a peace to the group. Ange has found where I hang and my email is attatched, people know my blog. But i'm pretty sure no one will even mind as i never 'fit in' here anyways.....









mama


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Thanks guys.

What?! How did we miss some big exclusionary event?

I for one am deeply sorry if I offended anyone to the extent that she felt she had to leave the group. All are welcome here, IMO...we're a bunch of moms who had babies around the same time (or were supposed to) and that's our common thread. We come from totally different walks of life, are all different ages, and bring different experiences. I'm so sorry that some of you don't feel welcome here, and I wish there was something I could say to fix that. You WILL be missed, whether you think you "fit in" or not. We're all societal misfits...otherwise we wouldn't be on MDC.










well put Sarah....I kinda like being thought of as a misfit


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Poor Elijah... Glad he is okay....

I am reading soo much right now, plus some things on tape. Going into overload but I just want to absorb everything!

Hey, Lindsey's making cds?







:

yes! YOU WANT ONE?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Dude, you guys are freakin' me out here!







: What the heck happened? Why do you feel like you never fit in? Im not aware of any cliques or snubbing that someone got intentionally.







I mean if someone's upset that their posts weren't being replied to, Im sure that was just an oversight. This board moves pretty fast. Im sad to see that some of you feel slighted. I don't think that was ever anyone's intentions.

Come on ladies, can't we all just get along!?
















pretty please







:

me too







:







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
yes! YOU WANT ONE?

well if the offer still good, I'd love one too!! I love mixed cd's







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
well if the offer still good, I'd love one too!! I love mixed cd's







:

any suggestions for what I should put on it?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
yes! YOU WANT ONE?

It's the only way I try new music! So definitely! Will reply more later though. gotta go!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
any suggestions for what I should put on it?


surprise me! I pretty much love everything. Its more exciting that way







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm busy at work. but I'm sorry anyone feels like a misfit or needs to leave.







.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

by the way, school didn't totally stink tonight...just a little.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

All of you who are in a musical drought should check out Pandora.com. It's an awesome site...the music genome project. You put in your favorite artist, or favorite song, and it comes back with a list of comparable artists and songs, many very obscure. It's really cool.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Katie, I have a bunch of clothes to send you if you still want 6 mos, of course if you wait another week I might have 9 mo too. This child grows like a weed.

That's great Amy. I can wait.







I just took her to the dr. today and she's 16 lbs 5 oz, so not exactly too heavy yet.







Length is another story, but she seems to have slowed down in that department too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I don't know how you feel about drugs but the only thing that has helped me is Domperidone. I was on Reglan but that made me so sick.

If drugs will work, that would be ok with me. Where did you get Domperidone? The reglan helped me but I don't really want to go back on it now that I'm back at work. That ups things a whole 'nother stress level.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Sorry the kids are sick!







It's so sad when they're not feeling well.

As for your milk supply, you can't necessarily go by Evie's reaction, that could be anything - could be low supply but could also be from teething, from her being sick, from a taste change based on something you ate or your menstrual cycle (if you have it - and btw some women have a temporary drop in milk production when they ovulate &/or get their period) or a million other things. And pumping too - sometimes the amount a mom can get pumping goes down, but the baby can still get plenty. Is she getting any solids or supplements of any kind? If not, you can tell if she's getting enough by her wet/dirty dipes and weight gain - if those are adequate then there's no problem. (If she's getting other food then it's harder to tell). Anyway if you really think your supply is lower, you can pump more, but the best thing is really to nurse more - whenever you can. Frequency of feedings has more of an impact on milk production than duration of feedings, so even if she only stays on for a couple of minutes each time, getting her to nurse as often as possible will help. And night nursings also impact production more, so sleeping with her (if you're not already) might encourage her to nurse more at night. Otherwise as someone mentioned, galactogogues like Domperidone (or natural ones like nursing teas, fenugreek, oats/oatmeal) might help. Good luck, I hope it turns out to be nothing or just temporary!

Well, I took 3 fenugreek last night before bed and she nursed probably 3 times last night. Then this am Caleb sounded croupy so I took the day off. I took 3 more Fenugreek this am and when we went to the dr, I made a "just in case" bottle. Well, I ended up not needing it.







Hurray!

Since I've been back at work, I've noticed a slight decline in the supply or so it seems. She is eating solids and has always gotten a supplement. I noticed that the amount of formula just seemed to be increasing, so I wanted to try to up my production again. I'm hoping that the fenugreek will work. So far, so good.

Well, she's fussing and needs to go to bed. I'll try to get on later, but I'm beat!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mamas, this thread is closed pending moderator review. I will try my best to get it tonight, but it's bath time here and that comes first.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, Mamas, I'm opening this back up.

First of all, if you have any questions or concerns, please, please, please for pity's sake send them via PM rather than airing them on the thread. Becayse doing that would violate the UA and I don't want to have to shut the thread again, 'kay?

Second, thanks for the love in the middle of the thread. That made my night and I can't begin to tell you how it made me smile while reading through 32 pages!









Third, a few gentle reminders:
DO NOT conduct business in the forums. Trades, swaps, sales, etc need to take place in the Trading Post or via PM. No exceptions. I hate to be such a harda** about this, but the rules are there for a reason and need to be applied universally.

MDC does not host goodbye threads, because they just lead to speculation and hurt feelings.

Finally, please remember that MDC wishes to be a place that welcomes everyone. Even a thread such as this, where you all know one another and love one another and have a relationship with one another, needs to be a space that is welcoming to new members. When you're posting, please keep the User Agreement in mind:

Quote:

MDC serves an online community of parents, families, and parent, child and family advocates considering, learning, practicing, and advocating attachment parenting and natural family living. Our discussions concern the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support, information, and community. Mothering invites you to read and participate in the discussions. In doing so we ask that you agree to respect and uphold the integrity of this community. *Through your direct or indirect participation here you agree to make a personal effort to maintain a comfortable and respectful atmosphere for our guests and members.*
If I removed a post of yours, I'll do my very best to let you know, but it might not be til tomorrow. I'm fighting off the remains of a nasty cold







: and really wanted to be offline an hour ago.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Yay, thanks AM!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, AM. Sorry to cause so much trouble!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks AM!! I hope you feel better soon. Sorry we talk so much







I just can't help myself.







:

Have a great night and hopefully you're now offline snuggled in bed


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Just chiming in to say Thanks.









What is up with tonight? Elijah is wired and it's 10pm.







: I would sooo love to go to bed.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok all, I've finally got around to doing J.C's 6 month slide show....Here ya go! Ange can you put it in the list? Thanks









J.C's 6 month Journey


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I sure missed alot. I multied lots and then lost it due to my own stupitty.

I hope that no one leaves! As with any friendship it has it's ups and downs.

Lisa- makes me want to be more eco friendly!

Leanne- makes me aware of my religious back ground,and that I should do more for others.

Meg- you make me laugh! and our dd's share the same birthday!

Sarah wakes me hungry!









Hedi- makes me wish I could tamdem nurse.

We all take a little from eachother







:

So mamas who's with me?







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I'm feeling slugish lately I always forget to take prenateles. I shop at trader joes, does anyone have good supplements that do a great job? I am not good at picking them out. any help would be great!

THANKS! Nicole.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 









I'm feeling slugish lately I always forget to take prenateles. I shop at trader joes, does anyone have good supplements that do a great job? I am not good at picking them out. any help would be great!

THANKS! Nicole.

hey chica!

I take a prenatal (just a generic kind, not a Rx), a calcium/mag supplement, GSE, Folic Acid, B vit's, Flax seed oil, I think that's it....I take my prenatals at night. HTH's


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

LOVE IT!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok all, I've finally got around to doing J.C's 6 month slide show....Here ya go! Ange can you put it in the list? Thanks









J.C's 6 month Journey


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok all, I've finally got around to doing J.C's 6 month slide show....Here ya go! Ange can you put it in the list? Thanks









J.C's 6 month Journey

So cute! He and Marlow are going to be so cute together!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, obviously I missed some shtuff...can I get some PM action to explain? Somebody left? Get at me, as the kids all say.

A polite request: Can we all multi-quote as much as possible? I'm going to try to do this too. It just makes things easier to follow. If anyone wants to boost post count, there are some threads just for that in TAO. Otherwise what do people do to make following easier? Get the once a day digest in email? I'm wicked lost!

And for personal convos where people are both on at the same time and just doing back n' forth, maybe PM or a messenger service would work well? It sure is faster. I love keeping up with everyone, but it's easy to get bogged down in side convos. Obviously, I don't make rules, and I'm not the boss of you (although I could use a boss of me). Just askin'.

I think AM brought up a good point about making sure we welcome new members to the thread, and I realized that the intro post with everyone's names and dates and stuff might make it look like if you aren't on that list, you can't join the thread. Maybe we can amend that first post to mention that all June mamas are welcome, and we'll add your stats if you want?

Oh, and anyone seen Mearaina lately? Hope everything's OK.

Um, in babies... we had a super clingy day yesterday. She has discovered whining. Not crying, not fussing, but full on whining. I really need to try a teething necklace. The Camilia seems to work well though. She's also all into light switches now. She shuts off the light at bedtime. It's pretty cute!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
A polite request: Can we all multi-quote as much as possible? I'm going to try to do this too. It just makes things easier to follow. If anyone wants to boost post count, there are some threads just for that in TAO. Otherwise what do people do to make following easier? Get the once a day digest in email? I'm wicked lost!

And for personal convos where people are both on at the same time and just doing back n' forth, maybe PM or a messenger service would work well? It sure is faster. I love keeping up with everyone, but it's easy to get bogged down in side convos. Obviously, I don't make rules, and I'm not the boss of you (although I could use a boss of me). Just askin'.

I think AM brought up a good point about making sure we welcome new members to the thread, and I realized that the intro post with everyone's names and dates and stuff might make it look like if you aren't on that list, you can't join the thread. Maybe we can amend that first post to mention that all June mamas are welcome, and we'll add your stats if you want?

Oh, and anyone seen Mearaina lately? Hope everything's OK.

Um, in babies... we had a super clingy day yesterday. She has discovered whining. Not crying, not fussing, but full on whining. I really need to try a teething necklace. The Camilia seems to work well though. She's also all into light switches now. She shuts off the light at bedtime. It's pretty cute!

Helen, I think these are all great ideas. And I had velcro baby yesterday, too.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

It's been so warm this winter that Kelly and I let the kids wear regular prom clothes to the Christmas dance.

Here they are all decked out and ready for a magical dance!

J.C. and Marlow


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's been so warm this winter that Kelly and I let the kids wear regular prom clothes to the Christmas dance.

Here they are all decked out and ready for a magical dance!

J.C. and Marlow

omg - I just did a spit take! I love this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
omg - I just did a spit take! I love this!!!!!!!!!









Can you see Marlow still has drool on her chin!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok all, I've finally got around to doing J.C's 6 month slide show....Here ya go! Ange can you put it in the list? Thanks









J.C's 6 month Journey

Love it! His hair, I'll never get over it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 









I'm feeling slugish lately I always forget to take prenateles. I shop at trader joes, does anyone have good supplements that do a great job? I am not good at picking them out. any help would be great!

THANKS! Nicole.

I took New Chapter's Organics.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's been so warm this winter that Kelly and I let the kids wear regular prom clothes to the Christmas dance.

Here they are all decked out and ready for a magical dance!

J.C. and Marlow


OMG!







:







: That's hysterical!! (And I love it in the sig, btw!)

Also, good points Helen. I'll admit that pming can be a drag though. But it's better now that I have more message storage. (200+) If anyone doesn't know how to multi-quote it's simple. I ended up figuring it out by accident one day. Whatever posts you want to reply to, click the button next to "quote" that has the X and quotation mark on it, then when you're ready to make your post click Post Reply and you'll see all the posts you chose.

Does that make sense?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok all, I've finally got around to doing J.C's 6 month slide show....Here ya go! Ange can you put it in the list? Thanks









J.C's 6 month Journey

Wow! He looked so much the same until 6 months, and then BAM he looks different! It's amazing how grown up he looked even from day 1! He's ridiculously cute.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wow, obviously I missed some shtuff...can I get some PM action to explain? Somebody left? Get at me, as the kids all say.

A polite request: Can we all multi-quote as much as possible? I'm going to try to do this too. It just makes things easier to follow. If anyone wants to boost post count, there are some threads just for that in TAO. Otherwise what do people do to make following easier? Get the once a day digest in email? I'm wicked lost!

And for personal convos where people are both on at the same time and just doing back n' forth, maybe PM or a messenger service would work well? It sure is faster. I love keeping up with everyone, but it's easy to get bogged down in side convos. Obviously, I don't make rules, and I'm not the boss of you (although I could use a boss of me). Just askin'.

I think AM brought up a good point about making sure we welcome new members to the thread, and I realized that the intro post with everyone's names and dates and stuff might make it look like if you aren't on that list, you can't join the thread. Maybe we can amend that first post to mention that all June mamas are welcome, and we'll add your stats if you want?

Oh, and anyone seen Mearaina lately? Hope everything's OK.

Um, in babies... we had a super clingy day yesterday. She has discovered whining. Not crying, not fussing, but full on whining. I really need to try a teething necklace. The Camilia seems to work well though. She's also all into light switches now. She shuts off the light at bedtime. It's pretty cute!

If you still need a PM, hit me up, and I'll "get ya."

I was just thinking about Mea last night. I do hope things are okay. She hasn't updated her blog since before Christmas either.

And yeah, velcro baby here yesterday too. She's napping by herself now...we'll see how long it lasts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
omg - I just did a spit take! I love this!!!!!!!!!









AWESOME! That's hysterical!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok all, I've finally got around to doing J.C's 6 month slide show....Here ya go! Ange can you put it in the list? Thanks









J.C's 6 month Journey

Darn, can't look at it at work cause it requires flash. Amy got first post this thread though so gonna have to pretty please her.







:

And thanks AM....I for one welcome all those who were told they would deliver in June 2006 or who did deliver in June 2006







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I sure missed alot. I multied lots and then lost it due to my own stupitty.

I hope that no one leaves! As with any friendship it has it's ups and downs.

Lisa- makes me want to be more eco friendly!

Leanne- makes me aware of my religious back ground,and that I should do more for others.

Meg- you make me laugh! and our dd's share the same birthday!

Sarah wakes me hungry!









Hedi- makes me wish I could tamdem nurse.

We all take a little from eachother







:

So mamas who's with me?







:

Helen makes me laugh too....

As does Heather, Kelly, Sarah....







So yes, definitely. Even those who are able to only drop in once a month or week, it's good to see them and see how the babes are doing







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wow, obviously I missed some shtuff...can I get some PM action to explain? Somebody left? Get at me, as the kids all say.

A polite request: Can we all multi-quote as much as possible? I'm going to try to do this too. It just makes things easier to follow. If anyone wants to boost post count, there are some threads just for that in TAO. Otherwise what do people do to make following easier? Get the once a day digest in email? I'm wicked lost!!

Once a day in digest is helpful because of messages that get skipped (like when I missed that page with you and Leighanne? But yesterday was flukey (spp??) cause we usually don't average that high a post count... My only issue with multi-quote is its a pain to MQ a MQ and when I am reading in digest it is easier to just click on the one I'm thinking about and reply... but I am not trying to boost my post count so I'll try to be better.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
And for personal convos where people are both on at the same time and just doing back n' forth, maybe PM or a messenger service would work well? It sure is faster. I love keeping up with everyone, but it's easy to get bogged down in side convos. Obviously, I don't make rules, and I'm not the boss of you (although I could use a boss of me). Just askin'.

I thought Harper was you boss?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I think AM brought up a good point about making sure we welcome new members to the thread, and I realized that the intro post with everyone's names and dates and stuff might make it look like if you aren't on that list, you can't join the thread. Maybe we can amend that first post to mention that all June mamas are welcome, and we'll add your stats if you want?

It was meant to make it easier for new members to keep track of everyone and the bithdays, but yea, it could use a welcome mat







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's been so warm this winter that Kelly and I let the kids wear regular prom clothes to the Christmas dance.

Here they are all decked out and ready for a magical dance!

J.C. and Marlow

Adorable! Gonna have to send you a pic of Kya and Christian... They are so gonna get married....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I am going to change the OP to say June mamas all welcome to join! Also delete the names and babies.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Here we are and Happy New Year!

This is an ongoing chat of woman who had babies due in June 2006. So if you baby was born around that time or due around that time like mine come and join the fun!

this is what it says now.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds good.

It's a shame we had to delete our slideshows.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

All I got time for today.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wow, obviously I missed some shtuff...can I get some PM action to explain? Somebody left? Get at me, as the kids all say.

A polite request: Can we all multi-quote as much as possible? I'm going to try to do this too. It just makes things easier to follow. If anyone wants to boost post count, there are some threads just for that in TAO. Otherwise what do people do to make following easier? Get the once a day digest in email? I'm wicked lost!

And for personal convos where people are both on at the same time and just doing back n' forth, maybe PM or a messenger service would work well? It sure is faster. I love keeping up with everyone, but it's easy to get bogged down in side convos. Obviously, I don't make rules, and I'm not the boss of you (although I could use a boss of me). Just askin'.

I think AM brought up a good point about making sure we welcome new members to the thread, and I realized that the intro post with everyone's names and dates and stuff might make it look like if you aren't on that list, you can't join the thread. Maybe we can amend that first post to mention that all June mamas are welcome, and we'll add your stats if you want?

Oh, and anyone seen Mearaina lately? Hope everything's OK.

Um, in babies... we had a super clingy day yesterday. She has discovered whining. Not crying, not fussing, but full on whining. I really need to try a teething necklace. The Camilia seems to work well though. She's also all into light switches now. She shuts off the light at bedtime. It's pretty cute!

Yes to all of that. I only work out of the home 2x a week and I still can't keep up.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's been so warm this winter that Kelly and I let the kids wear regular prom clothes to the Christmas dance.

Here they are all decked out and ready for a magical dance!

J.C. and Marlow

OMG that was hilarious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sounds good.

It's a shame we had to delete our slideshows.









Why did we delete the slideshows?
Can I get a PM up in here??


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh and Ruby was ENTHRALLED with JC's slideshow. she just squealed and giggled!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh mercy, I just saw the photo. You are sick, Lindsey, sick!









I wasn't saying we should delete the roll call or slide shows; I do think that was handy-dandy to have all in one place. Just thought we should make the point that anyone can play!

I've got a monster headache already today. Someone yelling...yelling...yelling. Can't put someone down.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh mercy, I just saw the photo. You are sick, Lindsey, sick!









I wasn't saying we should delete the roll call or slide shows; I do think that was handy-dandy to have all in one place. Just thought we should make the point that anyone can play!

I've got a monster headache already today. Someone yelling...yelling...yelling. Can't put someone down.

I didn't get a chance to look at the slideshows..that's what I get for waiting!!

We are so swamped with crap to do here....and I can't keep up with this thread, but thought I would say hey!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

Here they are all decked out and ready for a magical dance!

J.C. and Marlow









Oh my stars! I laughed so hard I woke up Max, sleeping on my lap









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
. She's also all into light switches now. She shuts off the light at bedtime. It's pretty cute!

Aw, that is adorable









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I am going to change the OP to say June mamas all welcome to join! Also delete the names and babies.

Great idea!









Anyone else's babe decided it is time to nurse like a newborn again? Max is nursing like every 45 minutes it seems and *has* to have me right beside him at all times ... 6 month growth spurt? teething? I don't know ... but the little guy is wearing me out










Best Wishes, mamas!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Can I be mad at someone who waits until the last minute to give me something and then rushes me to do it?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I didn't get a chance to look at the slideshows..that's what I get for waiting!!

We are so swamped with crap to do here....and I can't keep up with this thread, but thought I would say hey!

I just like to see you visit. Take care!







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I didn't get a chance to look at the slideshows..that's what I get for waiting!!

We are so swamped with crap to do here....and I can't keep up with this thread, but thought I would say hey!









I like your description of the new years resolution!







soo totally true. but hopefully not this year! and can i giggle at your number 1 and 2 resolutions for a sec.? hehehhe..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Can I be mad at someone who waits until the last minute to give me something and then rushes me to do it?







:

I wouldn't be mad. When they tell you to hurry just tell them it's *their own fault* for waiting until the last minute. Simple as that. hehe.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I HATE BH contractions. I know I've said it before, but it's so true. They suck.







They're not actually doing anything to prepare me for labor, 'cause they're all on top of my belly. All they do is tick Jackson off.









And wowzers...what's up with the Velcro babies, huh? Sam hasn't let me put her down all day. I just realized I haven't gone pee since 8:15 this morning.







: I love that she wants to be cuddled, 'cause she usually doesn't, but I gots work to do! I got half my work done today.









Oh, and those of you with a sweet tooth need to check out my business blog today, because there is important information in there for y'all.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







I like your description of the new years resolution!







soo totally true. but hopefully not this year! and can i giggle at your number 1 and 2 resolutions for a sec.? hehehhe..









.

Thanks....I am totally committed to number 1...halfway committed to number 2.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I
Oh, and those of you with a sweet tooth need to check out my business blog today, because there is important information in there for y'all.

Well, first off, is it really 2008? And is it the thing at the top that is new, because apparently I lost a year somewhere


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Well, first off, is it really 2008? And is it the thing at the top that is new, because apparently I lost a year somewhere

I just clicked post a minute ago, so it's there now.

No, it's not 2008, but I modified the dates to ensure that post stays at the top of my blog all the time. That's why the Signature Dishes post, and the Price List post have dates from the end of 2007 and beginning of 2008. So they'll always be at the top and easily accessible.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

I wouldn't be mad. When they tell you to hurry just tell them it's *their own fault* for waiting until the last minute. Simple as that. hehe.

oh, yeah, cause that always works









ooo, Sarah is gonna have a baby soon! Sarah, did you see that thread about the mama with the 6 month old and she is pregnant? You go tell her she doesn't know nothin'. YOU THE MAMA!







Try two weeks old!














:

I just want to use this smilie


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
oh, yeah, cause that always works









ooo, Sarah is gonna have a baby soon! Sarah, did you see that thread about the mama with the 6 month old and she is pregnant? You go tell her she doesn't know nothin'. YOU THE MAMA!







Try two weeks old!














:

I just want to use this smilie









I did, and she and I have been chatting quite a bit. It's overwhelming to have babies so close together, but the only reason I've handled it even remotely well, is because Brad is such a mellow person. He really makes me take a step back and see how possible everything is. He's very much my rock, and an amazing guy. Believe me, if I didn't have someone around to ground me and show me the positives of the situation, I'd be totally lost, naturally.

And yes, assuming he comes at 38 weeks like we think he will, we've got just over 4wks to prepare.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I did, and she and I have been chatting quite a bit. It's overwhelming to have babies so close together, but the only reason I've handled it even remotely well, is because Brad is such a mellow person. He really makes me take a step back and see how possible everything is. He's very much my rock, and an amazing guy. Believe me, if I didn't have someone around to ground me and show me the positives of the situation, I'd be totally lost, naturally.

And yes, assuming he comes at 38 weeks like we think he will, we've got just over 4wks to prepare.







:

Matt is the same for me.







I don't know what I'd do w/o him.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt is the same for me.







I don't know what I'd do w/o him.

How did you do the first night alone Lisa?

Sarah, you are going to do awesome. Wish I was closer so I could come over and help....







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wow, obviously I missed some shtuff...can I get some PM action to explain? Somebody left? Get at me, as the kids all say.

A polite request: Can we all multi-quote as much as possible? I'm going to try to do this too. It just makes things easier to follow. If anyone wants to boost post count, there are some threads just for that in TAO. Otherwise what do people do to make following easier? Get the once a day digest in email? I'm wicked lost!

And for personal convos where people are both on at the same time and just doing back n' forth, maybe PM or a messenger service would work well? It sure is faster. I love keeping up with everyone, but it's easy to get bogged down in side convos. Obviously, I don't make rules, and I'm not the boss of you (although I could use a boss of me). Just askin'.

I think AM brought up a good point about making sure we welcome new members to the thread, and I realized that the intro post with everyone's names and dates and stuff might make it look like if you aren't on that list, you can't join the thread. Maybe we can amend that first post to mention that all June mamas are welcome, and we'll add your stats if you want?

Oh, and anyone seen Mearaina lately? Hope everything's OK.

Um, in babies... we had a super clingy day yesterday. She has discovered whining. Not crying, not fussing, but full on whining. I really need to try a teething necklace. The Camilia seems to work well though. She's also all into light switches now. She shuts off the light at bedtime. It's pretty cute!

A decent request







: Im happy to oblige mame







I love that J.C's teething necklace really seems to work. He cut 2 teeth on the bottom and was only mildly fussy. And thats pretty darn cute about the light switch! She's got some fine motor skills to do that!

About mearaina, I really think I saw her post somewhere that I was browsing thru this weekend, I think. I know I saw her name..can't remember where though...hope she's doing ok

I think the welcome mat on the front post is a great idea! The more the merrier I say!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
It's been so warm this winter that Kelly and I let the kids wear regular prom clothes to the Christmas dance.

Here they are all decked out and ready for a magical dance!

J.C. and Marlow

OMG!! Thats the freakin' coolest thing ever!!!!! You Rock!!! I'm so gonna put that on our family website (dh's family has a family website where everyone posts pics and news to keep everyone updated) They're gonna love it!! Lindsey you are awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Wow! He looked so much the same until 6 months, and then BAM he looks different! It's amazing how grown up he looked even from day 1! He's ridiculously cute.
!

Thank you Thank you, I think he's rather handsome myself







: I guess I never realized that he does look a bit different this past month. I guess when I see him everday, you don't notice the subtle changes. My baby's growing up!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Adorable! Gonna have to send you a pic of Kya and Christian... They are so gonna get married....









Oh, I've got to see that one!! They would have adorable children!! ACK! I can't wait! Hey Ange, there's some cute pics of Kya on my myspace page!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Oh and Ruby was ENTHRALLED with JC's slideshow. she just squealed and giggled!

Oh, oh, Marlow's got some competition!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh mercy, I just saw the photo. You are sick, Lindsey, sick!









I wasn't saying we should delete the roll call or slide shows; I do think that was handy-dandy to have all in one place. Just thought we should make the point that anyone can play!

I've got a monster headache already today. Someone yelling...yelling...yelling. Can't put someone down.

I agree with Helen on keeping the names and such. We'd just add all the new mama's and their babies names.

sorry to hear you've got a headache. Whats with all these velcro babies lately. J.C is so clingly too. If I put him down, he won't let go of my arms and almost hangs on like a little orangautan (sp?) I think I just butchered the spelling.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I didn't get a chance to look at the slideshows..that's what I get for waiting!!

We are so swamped with crap to do here....and I can't keep up with this thread, but thought I would say hey!

Hey back mama! Glad to see you pop in.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 







Oh my stars! I laughed so hard I woke up Max, sleeping on my lap








Anyone else's babe decided it is time to nurse like a newborn again? Max is nursing like every 45 minutes it seems and *has* to have me right beside him at all times ... 6 month growth spurt? teething? I don't know ... but the little guy is wearing me out









Best Wishes, mamas!









Lindsey's talented!! J.C's nursing a bunch too. I think its a 6mo growth spurt. But coffee has become my best friend!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Can I be mad at someone who waits until the last minute to give me something and then rushes me to do it?







:

Well that's rude of them!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I HATE BH contractions. I know I've said it before, but it's so true. They suck.







They're not actually doing anything to prepare me for labor, 'cause they're all on top of my belly. All they do is tick Jackson off.









And wowzers...what's up with the Velcro babies, huh? Sam hasn't let me put her down all day. I just realized I haven't gone pee since 8:15 this morning.







: I love that she wants to be cuddled, 'cause she usually doesn't, but I gots work to do! I got half my work done today.









Oh, and those of you with a sweet tooth need to check out my business blog today, because there is important information in there for y'all.

Oh, no peeing since this morning?! Your bladder must be bursting, what with all that baby sitting on it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
oh, yeah, cause that always works









ooo, Sarah is gonna have a baby soon! Sarah, did you see that thread about the mama with the 6 month old and she is pregnant? You go tell her she doesn't know nothin'. YOU THE MAMA!







Try two weeks old!














:

I just want to use this smilie









I saw that thread. God bless her







:

And who doesn't want to use that smilie? You know, I don't ever think I've used it.







So there!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt is the same for me.







I don't know what I'd do w/o him.

Lets all show some dh love!! I'm so very lucky that my man puts up with me. I'd be lost without him. He is definetly my rock!









Ok, so you guys will sooo laugh when you hear what Kya's new fav movie is....Xanadu!!!! Yea, the one with Olivia Newton John! I guess Jasn was flipping thru the channels this morning and she heard the singing and yelled for Jasn to stop changing channels. She wanted to watch it. So we tivo'd the last hour of it and she just finished watching it for the second time!







The songs are actually quite good. I remember most of them, but didn't realize what movie they were from...Kya's been dancing around the room a la Ms. Newton John. Needless to say, I think someone will be getting a pair of leg warmers soon








:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt is the same for me.







I don't know what I'd do w/o him.

It's amazing. I feel so lucky to have found my soulmate at such a young age. I get so much time with him!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
How did you do the first night alone Lisa?

Sarah, you are going to do awesome. Wish I was closer so I could come over and help....







:

Believe me, I wish you guys ALL lived closer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Thank you Thank you, I think he's rather handsome myself







: I guess I never realized that he does look a bit different this past month. I guess when I see him everday, you don't notice the subtle changes. My baby's growing up!









He sure is!

Quote:

Oh, no peeing since this morning?! Your bladder must be bursting, what with all that baby sitting on it!








He was NOT a happy baby. Let's put it that way.









Quote:

I saw that thread. God bless her







:
She's a sweetheart.

Quote:

Lets all show some dh love!! I'm so very lucky that my man puts up with me. I'd be lost without him. He is definetly my rock!









Ok, so you guys will sooo laugh when you hear what Kya's new fav movie is....Xanadu!!!! Yea, the one with Olivia Newton John! I guess Jasn was flipping thru the channels this morning and she heard the singing and yelled for Jasn to stop changing channels. She wanted to watch it. So we tivo'd the last hour of it and she just finished watching it for the second time!







The songs are actually quite good. I remember most of them, but didn't realize what movie they were from...Kya's been dancing around the room a la Ms. Newton John. Needless to say, I think someone will be getting a pair of leg warmers soon







:
Total YAY for great DHs. And Xanadu?! Hysterical!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Kelly~ finally saw your slideshow! Too cute, and man, how did your belly stand up like that! Hmmm... maybe I need to get Xanudu for C... He totally loves most anything with music!







I'll check out your pics soon... as you know, my life has been crazy....Hard work trying to keep up on all the different boards.









So, get this, my boss starts talking to me today about transitioning into the open fund manager position... And here I was all ready to leave all together... So I don't know what's going to happen now.. I am still going to start applying for jobs closer to home but I can actually enjoy what I am doing for a while if nothing comes up right away. so yay!

Hi Katie and Caroline and Kara! Glad you guys are all well out there and keeping busy!







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Kelly~ finally saw your slideshow! Too cute, and man, how did your belly stand up like that! Hmmm... maybe I need to get Xanudu for C... He totally loves most anything with music!







I'll check out your pics soon... as you know, my life has been crazy....Hard work trying to keep up on all the different boards.









So, get this, my boss starts talking to me today about transitioning into the open fund manager position... And here I was all ready to leave all together... So I don't know what's going to happen now.. I am still going to start applying for jobs closer to home but I can actually enjoy what I am doing for a while if nothing comes up right away. so yay!

Hi Katie and Caroline and Kara! Glad you guys are all well out there and keeping busy!







:

Awesome about the new position at your work!! See, I knew something would happen! Yes, my belly was quite large!







My friends called it the Gravity Defying Belly. It looked like I had a basketball under my shirt. I certainly didn't look pregnant from behind, but boy watch out as I turned around


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Thanks....I am totally committed to number 1...halfway committed to number 2.

Ok, caroline, did I miss your list. Now Im curious to see what your resolutions are







I think Im doing pretty good on mine, but then I kinda made then not so difficult


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm doin GREAT on my resolution to not get pregnant in 2007.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 









I'm feeling slugish lately I always forget to take prenateles. I shop at trader joes, does anyone have good supplements that do a great job? I am not good at picking them out. any help would be great!

THANKS! Nicole.

TJs has some sublingual B12/Folic Acid/B6 that I take and Emergen-C is always a good pick-me-up too. I drink that stuff instead of coffee when I give it up for lent.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

all i have to say is that i give major, major, major, major, MAJOR kudos to single moms of 2 or more kids. im completely whooped.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, caroline, did I miss your list. Now Im curious to see what your resolutions are







I think Im doing pretty good on mine, but then I kinda made then not so difficult









It is in my blog in my sig...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

oh and i forgot to say earlier, caroline, your "misplaced the baby" story. it sounds like something i would do! but i would totally be freaking out. one day elijah was napping on the bed and for some reason i walked in the room and i find marley sitting on the floor staring at elijah... who was also ON THE FLOOR. on his belly. giggling at his sister. ya, my mind went crazy trying to figure out how the heck he got on the floor, the very hard floor, w/o making a peep. i asked marley and she kind of gave me the run around. then said, "i was trying to hold him." um ya.

and i love your christmas picture. adorable!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

: I've been gone 3 days and I'm I-don't-know-how-far behind. I can't even think about catching up right now.

We're home again. Just in time for "the worst blizzard since 1968" It's nasty out there tonight. We came back with piles of stuff from my childhood, will post pictures soon. Katie now has 3 boxes of books, and an amazing rocking horse that my grandpa made for me when I was her age. She also received for Christmas a ridiculous amount of toys.









It is so good to be home. But it was also very good to visit everyone.

Katie is 18.5 lbs, 25 inches. She is getting so big. She's teething hard, though the necklace seems to help. I can feel and see the bumps on her gums, but still no drooling, and seems to be sleeping well regardless. Guess I should count my blessings. She was amazing while we were travelling. Just amazing.

Sarah - The pumpkin bread was a huge hit with my grandparents, it is soo good. As far as shipping options for keeping sin sticks intact, have you thought about shredded paper? I used to work for a honey bottling plant and we packed everything with papers we'd shredded instead of sending them to recycling. P.S. You're due with Jackson on my anniversary.









Okay, that's all for now, I so need to go to sleep. I'll try to update with cute pictures in a day or two.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
If drugs will work, that would be ok with me. Where did you get Domperidone?

I think I never responded to this...sorry. If you go to the breastfeeding challenges forum there is either a sticky or a thread that lists places you can get this from. I went through the online pharmacy that they list.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
OMG!! Thats the freakin' coolest thing ever!!!!! You Rock!!! I'm so gonna put that on our family website (dh's family has a family website where everyone posts pics and news to keep everyone updated) They're gonna love it!! Lindsey you are awesome!

Oh, oh, Marlow's got some competition!









Ok, so you guys will sooo laugh when you hear what Kya's new fav movie is....Xanadu!!!! Yea, the one with Olivia Newton John! I guess Jasn was flipping thru the channels this morning and she heard the singing and yelled for Jasn to stop changing channels. She wanted to watch it. So we tivo'd the last hour of it and she just finished watching it for the second time!







The songs are actually quite good. I remember most of them, but didn't realize what movie they were from...Kya's been dancing around the room a la Ms. Newton John. Needless to say, I think someone will be getting a pair of leg warmers soon







:

I was going to do a wedding photo but I think they need to go on some dates first. Let me know what your family says. I didn't take the time with Marlow's face and hair because I was running late to work









I remember when I was really little my sister was really into Xanadu. She used to wear this red satin jacket and hat and little shorts and leg warmers while roller skating up and down the block.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So, get this, my boss starts talking to me today about transitioning into the open fund manager position... And here I was all ready to leave all together... So I don't know what's going to happen now.. I am still going to start applying for jobs closer to home but I can actually enjoy what I am doing for a while if nothing comes up right away. so yay

That's great! I love when things happen like that. Now you have a bigger choice!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Good Morning









I seriously can't believe I'm awake this early. But it's nice to have some quiet time in the mornings.

Ang - Yay for your job! Any replies from the sil? Oh and the 1st night was fine. I still have 2 bodies to curl up with so it wasn't like I was completely alone.









Leighanne - Holy crap! That picture of Mikey on your blog! He's um..standing?! Wow. That's crazy! And since I've been gone I forgot how adorable he is. So cute!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

How is it that one minute they can be fine, and the next, have a cold hit them like a ton of bricks? Ugh. Both kids are sick. I hate it. Hit DS Monday around 5:30, and hit K yesterday around 6pm.

I slept with poor K in the rocker last night and have been unable to put her down (except for 10 minutes in her hop n pop while I got breakfast for DS) since 6pm last night. I currently have her pseudo strapped to me with my wrap (not tied all the way, just supporting her upright on my lap so I can still work with both hands) because she cannot breathe when lying down, so she can't just nap laying on my lap.

Earlier though, when she was on my shoulder, she was blowing raspberries on my skin, and giggling -









I guess the silver lining is that even sick, they're both still happy kiddos...miserably congested, but happy.

Guess I should email my friend and ask if she wants me to still try to bring these snotballs to their place this weekend for her DD's Bday.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

So wait! Crawling can happen before sitting unassisted? Marlow sits unassisted and can pull herself to a stand but cannot crawl. I'm confused.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
How is it that one minute they can be fine, and the next, have a cold hit them like a ton of bricks? Ugh. Both kids are sick. I hate it. Hit DS Monday around 5:30, and hit K yesterday around 6pm.

I slept with poor K in the rocker last night and have been unable to put her down (except for 10 minutes in her hop n pop while I got breakfast for DS) since 6pm last night. I currently have her pseudo strapped to me with my wrap (not tied all the way, just supporting her upright on my lap so I can still work with both hands) because she cannot breathe when lying down, so she can't just nap laying on my lap.

Earlier though, when she was on my shoulder, she was blowing raspberries on my skin, and giggling -









I guess the silver lining is that even sick, they're both still happy kiddos...miserably congested, but happy.

Guess I should email my friend and ask if she wants me to still try to bring these snotballs to their place this weekend for her DD's Bday.









Hope they feel better soon! Elijah is snotty. It's disgusting and he *hates* his nose wiped. I feel bad everytime I do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So wait! Crawling can happen before sitting unassisted? Marlow sits unassisted and can pull herself to a stand but cannot crawl. I'm confused.

Some kids never crawl, Lindsey! They just go right to walking. Matt's nephew never crawled and started walking at like, 9 months.







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
oh and i forgot to say earlier, caroline, your "misplaced the baby" story. it sounds like something i would do! but i would totally be freaking out. one day elijah was napping on the bed and for some reason i walked in the room and i find marley sitting on the floor staring at elijah... who was also ON THE FLOOR. on his belly. giggling at his sister. ya, my mind went crazy trying to figure out how the heck he got on the floor, the very hard floor, w/o making a peep. i asked marley and she kind of gave me the run around. then said, "i was trying to hold him." um ya.

and i love your christmas picture. adorable!


Yeah, once there are older siblings, the oddest things can happen. I had William in his walker, the kind with wheels. He loves it there when I am cooking. I turn around from the stove, and he is GONE. Jackson had wheeled him into the laundry room and shut the door. Kids.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So wait! Crawling can happen before sitting unassisted? Marlow sits unassisted and can pull herself to a stand but cannot crawl. I'm confused.

Crawling is not a developmental milestone. Some do, some don't. My first daughter rolled everywhere, never crawled. William just started rolling...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Question: Why does my daughter smell like a wet-then-hung-to-dry washcloth? You know the smell I'm talking about. You know you do. Gross! It's her sleeper - I've got to change this thing, I can't smell this smell all morning. How the heck did that happen?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







Hope they feel better soon! Elijah is snotty. It's disgusting and he *hates* his nose wiped. I feel bad everytime I do it.

Thanks - hope he gets over it soon, too. She hated it too, she hates whenever I come anywhere near her face to do anything to her. Saline spray is a wrestling match, and I don't even bother with the sucker cause it never brings anything out.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm doin GREAT on my resolution to not get pregnant in 2007.









You might want to attempt not hanging around Brad 2 weeks postpartum...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
all i have to say is that i give major, major, major, major, MAJOR kudos to single moms of 2 or more kids. im completely whooped.

I don't know how they do it either. Seriously, without my dh we would not eat, dishes would not be washed, I would be crying cause my coffee wouldn't be ready in the morning...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







: I've been gone 3 days and I'm I-don't-know-how-far behind. I can't even think about catching up right now.


Hey Jes! I was thinking about you yesterday! Welcome back....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Ang - Yay for your job! Any replies from the sil? Oh and the 1st night was fine. I still have 2 bodies to curl up with so it wasn't like I was completely alone.









Leighanne - Holy crap! That picture of Mikey on your blog! He's um..standing?! Wow. That's crazy! And since I've been gone I forgot how adorable he is. So cute!

Yeah, let's hope for the best...SIL... oh! I think you mean my friend from HS. SIL is anti-circ and actually has an account on mothering. She is way more crunchy than me, had 3 home births, 2 unassisted. You might like her...HS friend has not replied. I figure she is either never speaking to me again or fiercely searching for evidence to justify circ to counter my arguments. Since I have logic on my side, not too worried... Though it would suck if I lost a friend, it would suck even more if she was informed and she had to live with the guilt of something going wrong....

Must check out Leigh Anne's blog...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
How is it that one minute they can be fine, and the next, have a cold hit them like a ton of bricks? Ugh. Both kids are sick. I hate it. Hit DS Monday around 5:30, and hit K yesterday around 6pm.

I slept with poor K in the rocker last night and have been unable to put her down (except for 10 minutes in her hop n pop while I got breakfast for DS) since 6pm last night. I currently have her pseudo strapped to me with my wrap (not tied all the way, just supporting her upright on my lap so I can still work with both hands) because she cannot breathe when lying down, so she can't just nap laying on my lap.

Earlier though, when she was on my shoulder, she was blowing raspberries on my skin, and giggling -









I guess the silver lining is that even sick, they're both still happy kiddos...miserably congested, but happy.

Guess I should email my friend and ask if she wants me to still try to bring these snotballs to their place this weekend for her DD's Bday.

Um, maybe you might want to stay home with the snotty ones... I guess it depends how much better they are feeling. My kids DO NOT LIKE HAVING THEIR NOSES WIPED AT ALL. AT ALL. Yes, I meant to repeat that.









Heather, did you see the new mothering by the way? Whole section on slinging... Even some instructions.... I either need to figure out a different way to sling J, get a sling that will help me better, or break down and get an actual stroller cause man this chunka is hurting my back when we are out for extended periods... I think it is because when he is on my hip he is so busy trying to lean back and see everything that is going on... Any suggestions????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Question: Why does my daughter smell like a wet-then-hung-to-dry washcloth? You know the smell I'm talking about. You know you do. Gross! It's her sleeper - I've got to change this thing, I can't smell this smell all morning. How the heck did that happen?

Um, maybe her sleeper wasn't fully dry when it came out of the dryer? Or maybe that load stayed in the dryer a little too long? Or maybe the sleeper was put on top of the wet-then-hung-to-dry washcloth and you didn't notice? Not that any of these things have ever happened to me....







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Question: Why does my daughter smell like a wet-then-hung-to-dry washcloth? You know the smell I'm talking about. You know you do. Gross! It's her sleeper - I've got to change this thing, I can't smell this smell all morning. How the heck did that happen?

mine smelled like oatmeal cookies last night.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
mine smelled like oatmeal cookies last night.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

Yeah, let's hope for the best...SIL... oh! I think you mean my friend from HS. SIL is anti-circ and actually has an account on mothering. She is way more crunchy than me, had 3 home births, 2 unassisted. You might like her...HS friend has not replied. I figure she is either never speaking to me again or fiercely searching for evidence to justify circ to counter my arguments. Since I have logic on my side, not too worried... Though it would suck if I lost a friend, it would suck even more if she was informed and she had to live with the guilt of something going wrong....



oh ya...friend. sorry bout that!







well lets hope she makes the right choice. and yes, losing a friend sucks.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Sarah - The pumpkin bread was a huge hit with my grandparents, it is soo good. As far as shipping options for keeping sin sticks intact, have you thought about shredded paper? I used to work for a honey bottling plant and we packed everything with papers we'd shredded instead of sending them to recycling. P.S. You're due with Jackson on my anniversary.









I'm glad everyone liked it. And yeah, I gotta do something for the sin sticks. Paper would be easiest on the budget.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So wait! Crawling can happen before sitting unassisted? Marlow sits unassisted and can pull herself to a stand but cannot crawl. I'm confused.

Yep. I have a feeling Sam's gonna be a never-gonna-crawl baby. She may surprise me, but she's much happier standing and taking steps with daddy than she is trying to crawl. And she's still not sitting unassisted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Crawling is not a developmental milestone. Some do, some don't. My first daughter rolled everywhere, never crawled. William just started rolling...

Yeah that.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yep. I have a feeling Sam's gonna be a never-gonna-crawl baby. She may surprise me, but she's much happier standing and taking steps with daddy than she is trying to crawl. And she's still not sitting unassisted.

Maybe it's a preemie thing! jk.

She can sit and now when she wants a toy...or cat she will lunge forward on all four but she still just hops with both legs and does the belly flops to the floor.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Maybe it's a preemie thing! jk.

.


Hmm, my non-crawler was two weeks LATE....maybe it is these uncooperative kids that can't read a calender who don't crawl!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hmm, my non-crawler was two weeks LATE....maybe it is these uncooperative kids that can't read a calender who don't crawl!!









I guess I'll have to start teaching her how to read a calendar now!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
You might want to attempt not hanging around Brad 2 weeks postpartum...







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Um, maybe you might want to stay home with the snotty ones... I guess it depends how much better they are feeling.

Yeah, we wouldn't be leaving until Saturday, so their incubation period would pretty well be over. SO it would be basically how good (or not) they feel to see if we go.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Heather, did you see the new mothering by the way? Whole section on slinging... Any suggestions????

I didn't see it, nope - but I ordered a Beco carrier, it's like an Ergo but has fabric like a Mei Tai...they don't have my fabric online anymore to show you, fooey. If I don't like this, I'm going to return it and just get a regular MT, cause I've got to get this girl on my back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington*
Um, maybe her sleeper wasn't fully dry when it came out of the dryer? Or maybe that load stayed in the dryer a little too long? Or maybe the sleeper was put on top of the wet-then-hung-to-dry washcloth and you didn't notice? Not that any of these things have ever happened to me....







:









or maybe the load stayed too long in the washer before it made it to the dryer...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
mine smelled like oatmeal cookies last night.

That sounds *so* much better than skanky washcloth.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 








or maybe the load stayed too long in the washer before it made it to the dryer...







:

.


That would be the culprit in my house...my husband always says the laundry smells like "swamp" when I leave it too long. Lucky for him, he has started doing a good amount of the laundry!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

This may sound dumb but...
I really want to start exercising and dieting now. Is it bad to diet right now because of the "nursing" (pumping)?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

The4OfUs;6977202 [IMG alt="" said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/lol.gif[/IMG] or maybe the load stayed too long in the washer before it made it to the dryer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I meant.














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
This may sound dumb but...
I really want to start exercising and dieting now. Is it bad to diet right now because of the "nursing" (pumping)?

Um, I think it depends on what you mean by diet.... check out kellymom... I think if you are doing the eating healthier (more veggies and fruits, cutting out junk focusing on getting all the nutrients you need rather just filler stuff) thing you should be fine, but if you are doing a high carbs/protein or whatever the latest is, might cause problems...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

OMG- That pic of marlow and jc is soo cute! very busy here today, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm doin GREAT on my resolution to not get pregnant in 2007.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
all i have to say is that i give major, major, major, major, MAJOR kudos to single moms of 2 or more kids. im completely whooped.

Hugs mama, when does dh get back?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
It is in my blog in my sig...

Those are a riot!!! You're pretty witty









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







: I've been gone 3 days and I'm I-don't-know-how-far behind. I can't even think about catching up right now.

We're home again. Just in time for "the worst blizzard since 1968" It's nasty out there tonight. We came back with piles of stuff from my childhood, will post pictures soon. Katie now has 3 boxes of books, and an amazing rocking horse that my grandpa made for me when I was her age. She also received for Christmas a ridiculous amount of toys.









It is so good to be home. But it was also very good to visit everyone.

Katie is 18.5 lbs, 25 inches. She is getting so big. She's teething hard, though the necklace seems to help. I can feel and see the bumps on her gums, but still no drooling, and seems to be sleeping well regardless. Guess I should count my blessings. She was amazing while we were travelling. Just amazing.

Sarah - The pumpkin bread was a huge hit with my grandparents, it is soo good. As far as shipping options for keeping sin sticks intact, have you thought about shredded paper? I used to work for a honey bottling plant and we packed everything with papers we'd shredded instead of sending them to recycling. P.S. You're due with Jackson on my anniversary.









Okay, that's all for now, I so need to go to sleep. I'll try to update with cute pictures in a day or two.

Glad to hear you made it home safe and sound. Now just try to keep from freezing to death!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
So wait! Crawling can happen before sitting unassisted? Marlow sits unassisted and can pull herself to a stand but cannot crawl. I'm confused.

Kya never really crawled in the conventional way. She crawled like Mogely from the "Jungle Book". yk, on all fours with her butt in the air









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
How is it that one minute they can be fine, and the next, have a cold hit them like a ton of bricks? Ugh. Both kids are sick. I hate it. Hit DS Monday around 5:30, and hit K yesterday around 6pm.

I slept with poor K in the rocker last night and have been unable to put her down (except for 10 minutes in her hop n pop while I got breakfast for DS) since 6pm last night. I currently have her pseudo strapped to me with my wrap (not tied all the way, just supporting her upright on my lap so I can still work with both hands) because she cannot breathe when lying down, so she can't just nap laying on my lap.

Earlier though, when she was on my shoulder, she was blowing raspberries on my skin, and giggling -









I guess the silver lining is that even sick, they're both still happy kiddos...miserably congested, but happy.

Guess I should email my friend and ask if she wants me to still try to bring these snotballs to their place this weekend for her DD's Bday.

Oh, sorry the kiddos are sick. Give them extra hugs from us







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
You might want to attempt not hanging around Brad 2 weeks postpartum...







:

I don't know how they do it either. Seriously, without my dh we would not eat, dishes would not be washed, I would be crying cause my coffee wouldn't be ready in the morning...

Heather, did you see the new mothering by the way? Whole section on slinging... Even some instructions.... I either need to figure out a different way to sling J, get a sling that will help me better, or break down and get an actual stroller cause man this chunka is hurting my back when we are out for extended periods... I think it is because when he is on my hip he is so busy trying to lean back and see everything that is going on... Any suggestions????

Um, maybe her sleeper wasn't fully dry when it came out of the dryer? Or maybe that load stayed in the dryer a little too long? Or maybe the sleeper was put on top of the wet-then-hung-to-dry washcloth and you didn't notice? Not that any of these things have ever happened to me....







:

2 wks postpartum!! Thats really funny!! Sorry Sarah, but she got ya there!









I also have to admit that Jasn makes the coffee. I don't even really know how much of what to put in the coffee maker







But he sure makes a tasty cup of joe!

J.C does the lean back thing too. Man, it kills my back!

I have never left wet clothes in the washer







OR I've never put wet clothes in the dryer then forgot to turn it on







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
mine smelled like oatmeal cookies last night.

Thats not too bad









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Maybe it's a preemie thing! jk.

She can sit and now when she wants a toy...or cat she will lunge forward on all four but she still just hops with both legs and does the belly flops to the floor.

Im picturing Marlow doing belly flops and the only thing I can imagine is her doing the "Worm" Remember that from the late 80's? Am I the only one that ancient who remembers that?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
:

That sounds *so* much better than skanky washcloth.

You said "skanky washclosh" um that's pretty funny!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
That would be the culprit in my house...my husband always says the laundry smells like "swamp" when I leave it too long. Lucky for him, he has started doing a good amount of the laundry!

Swamp? thats actually a very accurate description!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
:

Um, I think it depends on what you mean by diet.... check out kellymom... I think if you are doing the eating healthier (more veggies and fruits, cutting out junk focusing on getting all the nutrients you need rather just filler stuff) thing you should be fine, but if you are doing a high carbs/protein or whatever the latest is, might cause problems...

Yea, what Ange says. You still need to consume approx. 500 calories more than the daily recommendations for a normal healthy diet. Thats how many calories, give or take, that you burn by nursing...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
This may sound dumb but...
I really want to start exercising and dieting now. Is it bad to diet right now because of the "nursing" (pumping)?

What Ang said. I'm planning on changing my diet too. BIG time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 









Hugs mama, when does dh get back?


The 16th. We're at my mil's for the night. They took Marley to a basketball game so I have a bit of a break.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

hi all - only have a sec, the kids are hungry and expect me to actually make them dinner







but DH is away on business so we're just heating up frozen crap (sorry, not very NFL but I am craving frozen crap tonight!) Just wanted to say, on the diet question, in LLL we say it's safe to try to lose weight but it has to be slowly - no more than 1-2 pounds per week. Anything more than that could not only cause a drop in supply, or have negative effects on your body (your milk quality will be the same - even malnourished women in developing countries make breastmilk that's almost identical to ours, just slightly lower fat content - but their bodies suffer way more to do it) but also could theoretically release toxins into your milk. The way I was taught it, toxins are stored in your fat, so as you lose fat, they're released into your bloodstream, so,in large quantities,would pass into your milk. So you can diet a little, but lose the weight slowly.

As I am doing....well as I WAS doing, before those, um....you know, the products of that business that cannot be named









BBL


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the supplament advice going to tj's tommorow. the kids are watching school house rock,as i try to get the laundry done. We had frozen stuff here too. dh is at work and it's the only night i cheep out on dinner. they had chicken strips and sweet potato fries







: and broccli. I had spinich salad with crandale cheese cranberries and walnuts







 .

Olivia does not seem to want to nurse today very distracted and only wants to play on the floor with the water mat. she'e getting tons of tummy time today. she hates tt she usualy screams.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

there's more i wanted to say, but for now, mikey crawled well b4 he could sit unassisted. he's been crawling since nov, but only in jan started sitting on his own. his newest? pulling up to stand and letting go...sigh.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Oh, sorry the kiddos are sick. Give them extra hugs from us







:

Thank you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
You said "skanky washclosh" um that's pretty funny!!







:

Yes...yes, I did!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
they had chicken strips and sweet potato fries







: and broccli. I had spinich salad with crandale cheese cranberries and walnuts







..

That sounds pretty healthy to me, considering what I give my kiddo sometimes







:

Soo, uh, who made their kiddos baby paper? What was that again, just some waxed paper sewn in between two pieces of fabric? I think I could do that....DD is obsessed with any paper she can get her hands on, and while I know fiber is always a good thing in a diet







, I'd like to find a less digestable alternative.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
:
Those are a riot!!! You're pretty witty









...


Thanks, I entertain myself at least!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i made babypaper... a cereal bag sewn btwn two pieces of fabric


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
there's more i wanted to say, but for now, mikey crawled well b4 he could sit unassisted. he's been crawling since nov, but only in jan started sitting on his own. his newest? pulling up to stand and letting go...sigh.







:

Oh my goodness...and I am impressed Will can roll in any direction. My kiddos are always the last to do everything, they take after me, I am always the last to know!!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Thank you!!

Yes...yes, I did!









That sounds pretty healthy to me, considering what I give my kiddo sometimes







:

Soo, uh, who made their kiddos baby paper? What was that again, just some waxed paper sewn in between two pieces of fabric? I think I could do that....DD is obsessed with any paper she can get her hands on, and while I know fiber is always a good thing in a diet







, I'd like to find a less digestable alternative.

Mcimom had the edable kind i thout?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

No crawling here,just today she is interested in being on her belly.I got her a watter mat, you fill it and the stuff squishes around.( I know we have some plastic toys)







: thats not very nfl of me!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
there's more i wanted to say, but for now, mikey crawled well b4 he could sit unassisted. he's been crawling since nov, but only in jan started sitting on his own. his newest? pulling up to stand and letting go...sigh.







:

Holy cow. Wow. I can't imagine a baby that little pulling up! If we lift Sam up she can stand (check out my family blog for photographic proof) but she's not pulling up yet, by any stretch of the imagination.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Soo, uh, who made their kiddos baby paper? What was that again, just some waxed paper sewn in between two pieces of fabric? I think I could do that....DD is obsessed with any paper she can get her hands on, and while I know fiber is always a good thing in a diet







, I'd like to find a less digestable alternative.

I need to make some, but knowing my luck she'd toss it aside and gnaw on the dog toys. Like she always does.







: I figure I could either spend all darn day cleaning up the dog's toys and trying to keep them away from the baby (as soon as I put them in the dog's basket, she brings them back to the living room to "share") or I could just let it go. A little dog hair never hurt, right?







Besides, they're so darn cute playing together. Sam hands the dog's toys to her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i made babypaper... a cereal bag sewn btwn two pieces of fabric









Sounds like a piece o' cake. Just as soon as I figure out why the heck my sewing machine won't sew. It was my grandmother's...we'll see what happens.

For those of you who are using teething necklaces, where did you get them? My mom offered to get one for Sam if I send her the link.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
OMG- That pic of marlow and jc is soo cute! very busy here today, just wanted to say hi!

Thank you! I want to maybe do some with more babies. Maybe a baby prom night!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
:

J.C does the lean back thing too. Man, it kills my back!

Im picturing Marlow doing belly flops and the only thing I can imagine is her doing the "Worm" Remember that from the late 80's? Am I the only one that ancient who remembers that?







:

Yea, what Ange says. You still need to consume approx. 500 calories more than the daily recommendations for a normal healthy diet. Thats how many calories, give or take, that you burn by nursing...

Marlow does the "let me out of your arms" even if it means shed fall on the floor (I haven't dropped her yet!) thing.
I can see the worm! My DD does a scratchy thing at the floor like she is going to dig her way to where she wants to go.
I have no problem consuming that much more but I really want to get in shape.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Just wanted to say, on the diet question, in LLL we say it's safe to try to lose weight but it has to be slowly - no more than 1-2 pounds per week. Anything more than that could not only cause a drop in supply, or have negative effects on your body (your milk quality will be the same - even malnourished women in developing countries make breastmilk that's almost identical to ours, just slightly lower fat content - but their bodies suffer way more to do it) but also could theoretically release toxins into your milk. The way I was taught it, toxins are stored in your fat, so as you lose fat, they're released into your bloodstream, so,in large quantities,would pass into your milk. So you can diet a little, but lose the weight slowly.

As I am doing....well as I WAS doing, before those, um....you know, the products of that business that cannot be named









Thanks I will do it slowly..I'm not a crash dieter but rather a slow down on the junk food dieter.

and this

Quote:

As I am doing....well as I WAS doing, before those, um....you know, the products of that business that cannot be named








is stealthy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i made babypaper... a cereal bag sewn btwn two pieces of fabric









That's a great idea! DH is going to try to make that. What kind of fabric did you use?

In other news, I'm being transferred







It's better than being laid off but I don't like where I'm going to. I might have to deal with complaints to public utility companies. I guess it's not so bad but I really was comfy doing insurance


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

flannel







what i had laying around


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
2 wks postpartum!! Thats really funny!! Sorry Sarah, but she got ya there!









Im picturing Marlow doing belly flops and the only thing I can imagine is her doing the "Worm" Remember that from the late 80's? Am I the only one that ancient who remembers that?







:

Yeah, I know she's right. B is meeting with the urologist next week, at which point we'll schedule his V. If we're meant to have another baby, we'll get pregnant anyway. And we're comfortable with that. And, we're gonna try and schedule his V for BEFORE Jackson is born (so some time in the next 6 weeks) because I'm not so good with the self control.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
The 16th. We're at my mil's for the night. They took Marley to a basketball game so I have a bit of a break.









I'm glad you have company tonight! I can't sleep in the house without Brad there. I just don't feel secure. If he's out of town, our rotty/husky/german shepherd sleeps in my room with me. I've been like that since i was a kid..I just can't sleep in an empty house.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
As I am doing....well as I WAS doing, before those, um....you know, the products of that business that cannot be named









BBL

You can name it, you just can't order from it in a public forum.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you! I want to maybe do some with more babies. Maybe a baby prom night!

Marlow does the "let me out of your arms" even if it means shed fall on the floor (I haven't dropped her yet!) thing.
I can see the worm! My DD does a scratchy thing at the floor like she is going to dig her way to where she wants to go.
I have no problem consuming that much more but I really want to get in shape.

In other news, I'm being transferred







It's better than being laid off but I don't like where I'm going to. I might have to deal with complaints to public utility companies. I guess it's not so bad but I really was comfy doing insurance










A prom photo would be awesome!

Unless I have Sam in the wrap, she leans like crazy too. And it's getting hard to hold her steady, 'cause I don't have a hip for her to sit on anymore...so I HAVE to wrap her when we go out. No other option.









I'm sorry you're not happy about your transfer, but I hope it turns out to be a positive experience!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i made babypaper... a cereal bag sewn btwn two pieces of fabric









that's a really good idea. and super simple too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
In other news, I'm being transferred







It's better than being laid off but I don't like where I'm going to. I might have to deal with complaints to public utility companies. I guess it's not so bad but I really was comfy doing insurance









Sorry to hear! But hopefully things work out for the better, right?

Well Elijah is passed out. Down for the count at 8pm. It only took about 10m (if that!







) to get him to bed. He stayed awake for over 6hrs today and was happy the entire time. Yay! I guess he made up for the night before last, staying up till like 11pm.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm sorry you're not happy about your transfer, but I hope it turns out to be a positive experience!

Thank you. I hope so. I really don't want to have to deal with phone complaints. I've grown a hatred of nasty callers. I always seem to get people that are so angry at their predicament and want to take it out on me. Since having the baby I am too emotional to deal with irate customers.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

were did ruby go!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I'm glad you have company tonight! I can't sleep in the house without Brad there. I just don't feel secure. If he's out of town, our rotty/husky/german shepherd sleeps in my room with me. I've been like that since i was a kid..I just can't sleep in an empty house.



Thanks.







I am too. But I will say that I've gotten better about being home alone. We did have a german shepherd (







: ) who always made me feel secure and after she was gone it really sucked but now it's not as bad. I think sleeping between 2 bodies helps!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you. I hope so. I really don't want to have to deal with phone complaints. I've grown a hatred of nasty callers. I always seem to get people that are so angry at their predicament and want to take it out on me. Since having the baby I am too emotional to deal with irate customers.

You could come to new england! the uyility co here needs good help! They constantly loose cheeks!







: I pay it early,they loose it,I pay late fee







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Thanks.







I am too. But I will say that I've gotten better about being home alone. We did have a german shepherd (







: ) who always made me feel secure and after she was gone it really sucked but now it's not as bad. I think sleeping between 2 bodies helps!

I don't sleep much when dh is at work either.







for the doggie!

That's some cute boy! I love the yoga pic,chunky thighs


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you. I hope so. I really don't want to have to deal with phone complaints. I've grown a hatred of nasty callers. I always seem to get people that are so angry at their predicament and want to take it out on me. Since having the baby I am too emotional to deal with irate customers.

I hear ya. I despised working in Customer Service. Williams-Sonoma over Christmas? NOT.FUN.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Thanks.







I am too. But I will say that I've gotten better about being home alone. We did have a german shepherd (







: ) who always made me feel secure and after she was gone it really sucked but now it's not as bad. I think sleeping between 2 bodies helps!

I bet! I can't get my children to sleep with me, no matter what I do.







Samantha will sleep with me for MAYBE three hours, and that's it. Any more than that and she gets incredibly antsy and fidgety and yells at me.







I wish she would sleep with me. She smells so nice and is so warm and snuggly.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
You could come to new england! the uyility co here needs good help! They constantly loose cheeks!







: I pay it early,they loose it,I pay late fee







:

my job would be to harass the utility companies for the citizens...I could harass them for you maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Thanks.







I am too. But I will say that I've gotten better about being home alone. We did have a german shepherd (







: ) who always made me feel secure and after she was gone it really sucked but now it's not as bad. I think sleeping between 2 bodies helps!

My cat seems to scare me more than help me feel secure. I have to say that having the baby helps me feel not alone. I want a dog!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
my job would be to harass the utility companies for the citizens...I could harass them for you maybe in a few weeks.









Go sic em'


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Crap, I've been multiquoting at school in hopes that it would dump it all into a reply that I could do here, but alas, no such luck. I have no idea about what all I wanted to say either. So, forgive me on the no personals, it's so hard to remember things these days!

Thanks for the well wishes and hugs. I ended up staying home on Monday. Caleb woke up crying on Mon. morning saying he didn't want to go to school. The crying turned into coughing which turned into gagging, which turned into this wheezy sound/seal bark cough. So, he got in the shower with me and dh called subfinder. I then called the babysitter and asked if I could drop them both by for about an hour so I could run some sub plans in. Evie's the only kid that she keeps, so that was fine with her. Ran over to the school, got plans together, and went to the ped. Caleb has a double ear infection which must have been draining into his throat to cause the coughing.







Evie's nose is dripping like a faucet, so he looks in her ears too and guess what, yep, they're infected too.







(I had kinda suspected it b/c she did not sleep any the night before and every.time. she was in the car seat that day, she fell asleep.) The rest of the day was







: but I won't bore you with details.









So, anyway, we're all back to normal around here. I'm tired of my job though and I feel just awful about it. I hate the fact that I have to go in and look after and teach a bunch of kids when all I want to do is be home watching and teaching my own.







And it's not all the time, and not even all the kids, *my* class is pretty good, it's my math class (I'm teaching advanced math, so they come from other classrooms too) that's slowly wearing me down. These are the advanced kids, and math naturally comes easy to them, however, they are so LAZY! They don't want to work for anything and whine about the smallest thing! It's so frustrating.

I'm putting in for a transfer, so hopefully next year, I'll at least be closer to home. I'm also considering applying in the county we live in. As of right now, Caleb and Evie's schedule will be opposite of mine if I stay in this county. So, they would be at school at 7:30 (which I think is insanely early) and get out at 2. I wouldn't be able to pick them up until 4:30 and I just don't think that it's fair to make them go to d/c while they could go to the same school as me if I was working in the same county we live in. The tricky part is going to be getting a job though. The market is always flooded with elementary teachers. I wouldn't mind doing middle school though, so we'll see. I'm supposed to sign up for a job fair on Feb. 2, but I have no time!

Anybody else still suffering from pregnancy brain? Sometimes I get worried about myself. I hate it when my thinking isn't clear. Today I asked on of the kids to run to the cafeteria/clinic/conference room before I could get "copy room" out! I swear I'm going crazy.







: When will it go away?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

What? brain issues? what brain issues? what brain?


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Anybody else still suffering from pregnancy brain? Sometimes I get worried about myself. I hate it when my thinking isn't clear. Today I asked on of the kids to run to the cafeteria/clinic/conference room before I could get "copy room" out! I swear I'm going crazy.







: When will it go away?


Good luck on the job front. I know how hard it is to break into the school district sometimes. And yuck on the ear infections....poor babies. Did they put them on atbx? I am always so torn with that.

And pregnancy brain...well, yeah. At this point it is just total chaos 5 kiddos brain.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
My cat seems to scare me more than help me feel secure. I have to say that having the baby helps me feel not alone. I want a dog!

opps. quoted the wrong thing... instead of fixing it, I'll just say so sorry you are being transferred







DH wants a dog big time. Told him he still has to wait until my youngest child is 3...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Crap, I've been multiquoting at school in hopes that it would dump it all into a reply that I could do here, but alas, no such luck. I have no idea about what all I wanted to say either. So, forgive me on the no personals, it's so hard to remember things these days!

Thanks for the well wishes and hugs. I ended up staying home on Monday. Caleb woke up crying on Mon. morning saying he didn't want to go to school. The crying turned into coughing which turned into gagging, which turned into this wheezy sound/seal bark cough. So, he got in the shower with me and dh called subfinder. I then called the babysitter and asked if I could drop them both by for about an hour so I could run some sub plans in. Evie's the only kid that she keeps, so that was fine with her. Ran over to the school, got plans together, and went to the ped. Caleb has a double ear infection which must have been draining into his throat to cause the coughing.







Evie's nose is dripping like a faucet, so he looks in her ears too and guess what, yep, they're infected too.







(I had kinda suspected it b/c she did not sleep any the night before and every.time. she was in the car seat that day, she fell asleep.) The rest of the day was







: but I won't bore you with details.









So, anyway, we're all back to normal around here. I'm tired of my job though and I feel just awful about it. I hate the fact that I have to go in and look after and teach a bunch of kids when all I want to do is be home watching and teaching my own.







And it's not all the time, and not even all the kids, *my* class is pretty good, it's my math class (I'm teaching advanced math, so they come from other classrooms too) that's slowly wearing me down. These are the advanced kids, and math naturally comes easy to them, however, they are so LAZY! They don't want to work for anything and whine about the smallest thing! It's so frustrating.

I'm putting in for a transfer, so hopefully next year, I'll at least be closer to home. I'm also considering applying in the county we live in. As of right now, Caleb and Evie's schedule will be opposite of mine if I stay in this county. So, they would be at school at 7:30 (which I think is insanely early) and get out at 2. I wouldn't be able to pick them up until 4:30 and I just don't think that it's fair to make them go to d/c while they could go to the same school as me if I was working in the same county we live in. The tricky part is going to be getting a job though. The market is always flooded with elementary teachers. I wouldn't mind doing middle school though, so we'll see. I'm supposed to sign up for a job fair on Feb. 2, but I have no time!

Anybody else still suffering from pregnancy brain? Sometimes I get worried about myself. I hate it when my thinking isn't clear. Today I asked on of the kids to run to the cafeteria/clinic/conference room before I could get "copy room" out! I swear I'm going crazy.







: When will it go away?

The multiqote thing might work if you saved it to a word doc and then just copy and pasted....

Ear infections suck! C used to get them before he turned 1. Right now C is sick too







: He must have caught some kind of stomach virus or something cause he keeps grabbing his tummy and um, won't leave the bathroom... Doing a quick half day thing to get people paid and then heading home.

Okay, are we all sick of our jobs right now? Well, those of us who work out of the house (heck, could be those that work in the house too I suppose







) I started sending out my applications yesterday and got an email back from one of them already. I'm a little suspicious. See, I have always worked for the state and going to private industry is just scary.... So this one job that I have to call and get more info about today is in the city next to mine (Lancaster~10 miles away) and the salary is like $20k more than what I make now. No way. There is so gotta be a trick.... Probably is. Will find out today I suppose.

Good luck on switching school districts. Hey, it should help that you are open to middle and elementary right?

Big time brain issues... *sigh*

Good morning everyone


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, I can't decide. I hate going to the ped for sick visits, esp this time of year, unless it's really necessary, because the kids run all over the "sick" waiting room touching everything and they take you in a "sick" exam room and I always think one of the three is going to pick up something worse than whatever we're there for! (You know, the kids go in for a sore throat and come home with rotavirus!







) (And DH is away so I couldn't ask him to stay home for a couple hours with the girls and just take the baby in.)

But I'm worried about Andrew's cough







Remember I said his first cold was very mild last week and was almost gone? Well it was - but then a couple days later it seems to have come back worse. Yesterday he started coughing really hard, and then last night it got worse, almost sounded a little like the seal-bark thing Katie described (which usually means croup, right?) I didn't worry too much because he didn't have any trouble breathing or nursing, and he didn't act too uncomfortable or abnormal at all (every time the coughing woke him up, he'd nurse and go right back to sleep). Today he's still having these periodic coughing fits that sound really bad, but he's crawling all around playing, laughing and smiling in between them....so I don't know. The coughing sounds really scary to me (different sound than either of my girls has ever made) but I normally gauge the severity of something by how the baby is acting (normal and happy vs. out of it, whiny, sluggish) and he's acting totally normal, so I can't decide whether to get him checked out or not.

WWYD?


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
WWYD?


Honestly, I wouldn't take him yet, for the same "sick" reasons you described. BUT, I missed a double ear infection in my first daughter and the eardrum ruptured, not a big deal, but she was in uneccasary pain.

DOes he have mucousy poop? If not, then I would assume it is not too bad.

With the absence of a fever, mucousy poop, and crankiness, I would not take him.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
WWYD?

I'd proabbly wait another day and just watch.

An on-call ped I called when DS was a baby said the following to me, and it always stuck with me wrt babes being sick:

"I'm a lot more worried about a baby with a 99 temp who is lethargic than a babe with a 101 who is acting fine"

so I think if he's acting fine, you can just keep an eye on him, and then if he gets any worse today maybe take him in tomorrow?

Then again, the fact that we all just got sick from being at the doc's office for DD's well visit last Friday is probably clouding my vision...







: I even had DS wash his hands and use alcohol gel on his hands, too, after playing with the waiting room and visit room toys...sigh. Stupid germs.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
DOes he have mucousy poop? If not, then I would assume it is not too bad.

Well, he does have mucousy poop, but that's because I overdid it on the dairy this week (he also had blood in the stool again







) I have to go back to restricting dairy more, again.

So I can't tell - but wondering, what would mucousy poo mean if it weren't from the dairy?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

Okay, are we all sick of our jobs right now? Well, those of us who work out of the house (heck, could be those that work in the house too I suppose







) I started sending out my applications yesterday and got an email back from one of them already. I'm a little suspicious. See, I have always worked for the state and going to private industry is just scary.... So this one job that I have to call and get more info about today is in the city next to mine (Lancaster~10 miles away) and the salary is like $20k more than what I make now. No way. There is so gotta be a trick.... Probably is. Will find out today I suppose.


I too am a state worker. I am too scared to leave it. The benefits keep you tied to it. And I'm too scared to not be in the union.

The company probably sees a good thing when they got your application!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'd proabbly wait another day and just watch.

An on-call ped I called when DS was a baby said the following to me, and it always stuck with me wrt babes being sick:

"I'm a lot more worried about a baby with a 99 temp who is lethargic than a babe with a 101 who is acting fine"

so I think if he's acting fine, you can just keep an eye on him, and then if he gets any worse today maybe take him in tomorrow?

Then again, the fact that we all just got sick from being at the doc's office for DD's well visit last Friday is probably clouding my vision...







: I even had DS wash his hands and use alcohol gel on his hands, too, after playing with the waiting room and visit room toys...sigh. Stupid germs.

Thanks! That's what I was thinking, wait and see. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't being _too_ relaxed about it - yk, I tend to go to extremes, either too nonchalant or totally paranoid - like with my first baby, forget it - first cough and I would have driven into Philly to the Children's Hospital E.R. at 3 am for sure


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

BTW sorry to the others with sick babes, job frustrations, etc. - that stinks, hope everyone's kids and job situations get better soon!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I too am a state worker. I am too scared to leave it. The benefits keep you tied to it. And I'm too scared to not be in the union.

The company probably sees a good thing when they got your application!


I KNOW! That is what has kept me driving 60+ miles one way for the last 4 years--to keep my benefits and state job. But seriously, I need to be closer to home. I really hope I can transfer to like a city job (still SOME security) but if I can do that and be closer to home, I think it will be better, yk? But they are so few and far between and with two boys, I just need to move soon...

And then my poor babe wasn't feeling well yesterday and I drive a van so I couldn't immediately leave to go to him or I would have left all the people I drove in stranded. And today, I couldn't even go in late or wait to see how he was doing (I left C with my sister) because traffic bites if I go in later. So I am leaving early after I finish this stuff but it's just to hard.







: Gonna have to suck it up and be one of millions who does not have a state job...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
BTW sorry to the others with sick babes, job frustrations, etc. - that stinks, hope everyone's kids and job situations get better soon!


Thanks... Hope Andrew feels better...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
BTW sorry to the others with sick babes, job frustrations, etc. - that stinks, hope everyone's kids and job situations get better soon!









:

I worked for a hospital for a while and had state benefits though I wasn't a state emloyee (bizarre classifications that worked to my advantage)....and I know what you mean about the benefits. I hated giving those up when I left the job. Good luck to everyone making a change or thinking about it!

Meantime, I forgot 2 other chatty things.

I ordered a free sample kit (had to pay $4 shipping) for some mineral makeup, cause I've always been so tempted by it but never wanted to spend the huge $$, because i don't wear makeup often anymore...but this has a built in SF, is supposed ot be really easy and lovely, etc. etc. and found a linky to a sample offer they have on the natural home & body care pages here, so I took the pluge and ordered - I can't wait to get them!

Also, I've been reading up on a few threads in spirituality about "Treasure Mapping"...anybody here do it? It's pretty interesting, and I think I'm going to do it this year - I figure there's nothing to lose, and if nothing else might help me think more positively and get a little motivated. Thought I'd add a link in case anyone was interested... this is the thread from 2006, post #9 has some FAQ...for 2007 the date is April 17


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I ordered a free sample kit (had to pay $4 shipping) for some mineral makeup, cause I've always been so tempted by it but never wanted to spend the huge $$, because i don't wear makeup often anymore...but this has a built in SF, is supposed ot be really easy and lovely, etc. etc. and found a linky to a sample offer they have on the natural home & body care pages here, so I took the pluge and ordered - I can't wait to get them!

Oh my gosh I LOOOOVE mineral makeup! I swear by it, it's the only foundation I'll use now (and I have tried absolutely EVERYTHING!!) Is it Bare Escentuals? Their BareMinerals was the first mineral makeup and it's so incredible! It looks really natural and makes your face look awesome, and it has nothing artificial and is really good for your skin. SPF 15 too. They used to be only in San Francisco but now you can get their stuff in a few places - and we have a whole BE store at that big mall near us. So anyway, girly moment for the day, hope you like it when you get it!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh my gosh I LOOOOVE mineral makeup! I swear by it, it's the only foundation I'll use now (and I have tried absolutely EVERYTHING!!) Is it Bare Escentuals? Their BareMinerals was the first mineral makeup and it's so incredible! It looks really natural and makes your face look awesome, and it has nothing artificial and is really good for your skin. SPF 15 too. They used to be only in San Francisco but now you can get their stuff in a few places - and we have a whole BE store at that big mall near us. So anyway, girly moment for the day, hope you like it when you get it!!









It's actually Everyday Minerals, I read good things about them on the threads I was reading here...so we'll see if I like it! I have been obsessed with the infomercial for BE for years now but just couldn't bring myself to shell out that much $$...the Everyday seems less expensive overall and there's no "club" package, and the sample kit is free (well, $4) so I figured why not. Who knows - if I can get all purty in 5 min, maybe I'll start wearing makeup again when I leave the house!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Oh my gosh I LOOOOVE mineral makeup! I swear by it, it's the only foundation I'll use now (and I have tried absolutely EVERYTHING!!) Is it Bare Escentuals? Their BareMinerals was the first mineral makeup and it's so incredible! It looks really natural and makes your face look awesome, and it has nothing artificial and is really good for your skin. SPF 15 too. They used to be only in San Francisco but now you can get their stuff in a few places - and we have a whole BE store at that big mall near us. So anyway, girly moment for the day, hope you like it when you get it!!









Well, thanks to your girliness, I was motivated to do a little something extra, and have started actually doing my makeup in the morning. I'm usually up about 10 minutes before Samantha, so after I pop my contacts in, I spend 5 minutes on my face. I feel a lot better, as silly as that sounds. Just more awake.

Apparently walking down the stairs is the funniest thing that has ever happened to Sam. Every morning when I bring her downstairs with me, she laughs hysterically the whole time we're walking down. She's easily amused.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I too have changed a little bit of my looks!

I now part my hair so ytou don't see my scalp so much.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I too have changed a little bit of my looks!

I now part my hair so ytou don't see my scalp so much.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I don't sleep much when dh is at work either.







for the doggie!

That's some cute boy! I love the yoga pic,chunky thighs









thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
My cat seems to scare me more than help me feel secure. I have to say that having the baby helps me feel not alone. I want a dog!

we've agreed on no animals until we have land. then i'd like a whole gaggle of em. a sanctury of some sort, which i've already mentioned to you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
BTW sorry to the others with sick babes, job frustrations, etc. - that stinks, hope everyone's kids and job situations get better soon!









:

(So that's what I get for boasting last night) When I said Elijah fell asleep at 8pm. Um ya. He woke up at like 8:45, puked all over the floor, and then stayed up until 10:30-11.







: BUT - he was happy the whole time so I should still count my blessing, eh.

Right now he's laying on the floor next to me. Pooping. Oh Lindsey - I have to give major kudos to you and Lee for Ecing. (and everyone else who does!) I tried to catch a poop in the toilet the other day and oh my, how exhausting! I don't have it in me to do that all the time. The occassional pee is about all I can do!

Makeup: Haven't worn any in years. I think the last time I was wearing any I only wore mascara and that was when I was like, 19. So what, 5 years ago? (as of this month)

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Right now he's laying on the floor next to me. Pooping. Oh Lindsey - I have to give major kudos to you and Lee for Ecing. (and everyone else who does!) I tried to catch a poop in the toilet the other day and oh my, how exhausting! I don't have it in me to do that all the time. The occassional pee is about all I can do!

Well, she only poops once a day and she gives plenty of warning that it's going to happen so it's not hard for us...easier than a poopy diaper!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
It's actually Everyday Minerals, I read good things about them on the threads I was reading here...so we'll see if I like it! I have been obsessed with the infomercial for BE for years now but just couldn't bring myself to shell out that much $$...the Everyday seems less expensive overall and there's no "club" package,

yeah, I don't do the club thing either - the infomercial kit comes with other stuff I don't need which makes it more expensive (and actually it doesn't come in my shade that way anyway - I am super-fair-skinned!) I buy it separately so it's cheaper - actually it's like 1/2 what I used to pay for foundation because I used to have it custom-blended to be light enough







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Well, she only poops once a day and she gives plenty of warning that it's going to happen so it's not hard for us...easier than a poopy diaper!

Once a day???







C pooped minimum of 5 times a day... J I think is closer to 3.

So, um, I haven't heard from my "friend". It's been a week. Do you think she is still compiling evidence to refute or she is never going to speak to me again???


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I wear shear mircle or however you spell it. Got it from coops here. BTW, if you havent ever checked out the coop area, do it! Great way to get things.

Yesterday we went for Maggie's appt. The Dr said we could go in right away because she didnt want Maggie sitting out in the waiting room- she said she had some sickies out there. Grateful for small favors but I felt like a complete princess going in while others waited out there with the rest of the germs.

So now that we are over our Year of the Craziness, its time to play house hunting again.







: We are looking at one tomorrow.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a whole big reply, and then my computer freaked out.

So.........

34 weeks!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Once a day???







C pooped minimum of 5 times a day... J I think is closer to 3.

So, um, I haven't heard from my "friend". It's been a week. Do you think she is still compiling evidence to refute or she is never going to speak to me again???









Hmm, that's a tough one.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
BTW, if you havent ever checked out the coop area, do it! Great way to get things.










:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I had a whole big reply, and then my computer freaked out.

So.........

34 weeks!


Aww, baby belly!

So we're back home again. Time to be productive!


----------



## ourdoubleblessing (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Aww, baby belly!

So we're back home again. Time to be productive!

Glad you're home safe. I hope the next 5 days fly by for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.

Hi, Stephanie! My DD3, Samantha, was due 6/27, but arrived on 4/20 at 30 weeks.







You should come check out the preemie/NICU forum too if you haven't already. It's a great group! Glad to have you here!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.

hey stephanie.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Glad you're home safe. I hope the next 5 days fly by for you!



Thanks. Me too.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Welcome Stephanie!

I bought some mineral eyeshadow a week or so ago. I forget when, but sometime when I was in Portland.







I love it. It's very subtle but wouldn't take much for me to make it darker. I think it's by Bare Minerals? Yea, their i.d. line. I like it. I'm tempted to buy more but it's so expensive. We'll see.

Also, I want to chop off my hair. Like really short, but I have no idea what would look good on me. I want it to still look fairly girly but not take too much "do-ing" in the morning. I also want to get it dyed again. Guess that means pumping again so I can leave Katie with a sitter or taking my sitter with me to the city. Hmm... Leaving her would probably save me money shopping because I'd be so anxious to get back to her. Of course, I also need to go to IKEA to get her some book shelves and that will take longer than I'm willing to leave her for at this point, so I'm stuck with 2 trips or bringing SIL with me. We'll see how the weather goes.

We're getting settled in again finally. My kitchen is almost back in order after the influx of Pampered Chef stuff that I brought back from my Mom's with me. She used to sell it and had a ton of stuff she doesn't use any more so I got to raid her closet. Yay! I'm hoping to try making bread tomorrow now that I've got some nice stoneware breadpans.

We got like 6-7 inches of snow dumped on us Tuesday night, and the wind. Oh my goodness the wind. Then last night, we dropped from a liveable -4 to -24 in like an hour and a half. I had to wrap poor Katie in 2 fleece pouches coming in from the truck because I didn't think to take her winter coat and all she had on was her fleece jacket. Poor kid.

I think we may be down to 1 nap a day. I'm hoping that it is a long one at least. She's been cutting it back for weeks now, and today she was happy as a clam until 1pm after waking up at 9. Ack.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

ok - velcro baby syndrome today. needless to say, i haven't been very productive today and....we're ordering pizza tonight. no chance of cooking here. luckily we have a great pizza place that delivers.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Once a day???







C pooped minimum of 5 times a day... J I think is closer to 3.

So, um, I haven't heard from my "friend". It's been a week. Do you think she is still compiling evidence to refute or she is never going to speak to me again???









Once a day but it's huge! Sorry TMI

I bet she's stewing but that doesn't mean you didn't get through.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I had a whole big reply, and then my computer freaked out.

So.........

34 weeks!

Awwww!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Glad you're home safe. I hope the next 5 days fly by for you!

Hi, Stephanie! My DD3, Samantha, was due 6/27, but arrived on 4/20 at 30 weeks.







You should come check out the preemie/NICU forum too if you haven't already. It's a great group! Glad to have you here!









: and







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
there's more i wanted to say, but for now, mikey crawled well b4 he could sit unassisted. he's been crawling since nov, but only in jan started sitting on his own. his newest? pulling up to stand and letting go...sigh.







:

YIKES!! You have an overachiever on your hands!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Soo, uh, who made their kiddos baby paper? What was that again, just some waxed paper sewn in between two pieces of fabric? I think I could do that....DD is obsessed with any paper she can get her hands on, and while I know fiber is always a good thing in a diet







, I'd like to find a less digestable alternative.

Paper=Fiber









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i made babypaper... a cereal bag sewn btwn two pieces of fabric









Duh, so smart! I tend to overthink things sometimes







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I need to make some, but knowing my luck she'd toss it aside and gnaw on the dog toys. Like she always does.







: I figure I could either spend all darn day cleaning up the dog's toys and trying to keep them away from the baby (as soon as I put them in the dog's basket, she brings them back to the living room to "share") or I could just let it go. A little dog hair never hurt, right?







Besides, they're so darn cute playing together. Sam hands the dog's toys to her









For those of you who are using teething necklaces, where did you get them? My mom offered to get one for Sam if I send her the link.









Dog toys are funner, mom! And a dogs mouth is cleaner than ours









Got J.C's teething necklace on Ebay. Sugar and Spice Kidz has a Ebay store. I think it was around $24 w/ shipping. I LOVE it. It really seems to make a difference. They are 12" and are double knotted inbetween each bead, and they have a screw clasp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you! I want to maybe do some with more babies. Maybe a baby prom night!
In other news, I'm being transferred







It's better than being laid off but I don't like where I'm going to. I might have to deal with complaints to public utility companies. I guess it's not so bad but I really was comfy doing insurance









OOOhhh Prom!! Maybe the theme could be "Under the Sea"!









Oh, sorry you're being transferred. Maybe its a blessing in disguise.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm glad you have company tonight! I can't sleep in the house without Brad there. I just don't feel secure. If he's out of town, our rotty/husky/german shepherd sleeps in my room with me. I've been like that since i was a kid..I just can't sleep in an empty house.

Me Neither! Too many house noises.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you. I hope so. I really don't want to have to deal with phone complaints. I've grown a hatred of nasty callers. I always seem to get people that are so angry at their predicament and want to take it out on me. Since having the baby I am too emotional to deal with irate customers.

I completely agree that having a baby changes your emotional make up. I know that now I'll cry over more things than I used to. I think as mothers we tend to be a little more empathetic than we were before, ykwim?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Thanks for the well wishes and hugs. I ended up staying home on Monday. Caleb woke up crying on Mon. morning saying he didn't want to go to school. The crying turned into coughing which turned into gagging, which turned into this wheezy sound/seal bark cough.

I'm putting in for a transfer, so hopefully next year, I'll at least be closer to home.

Anybody else still suffering from pregnancy brain? Sometimes I get worried about myself. I hate it when my thinking isn't clear. Today I asked on of the kids to run to the cafeteria/clinic/conference room before I could get "copy room" out! I swear I'm going crazy.







: When will it go away?

Poor Baby, I hope Caleb feels better.

Hope your transfer goes thru and you get to work closer to home.

And definetly suffering from Mommy brain still!! I think its lack of sleep









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
What? brain issues? what brain issues? what brain?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

Ear infections suck! C used to get them before he turned 1. Right now C is sick too







: He must have caught some kind of stomach virus or something cause he keeps grabbing his tummy and um, won't leave the bathroom... Doing a quick half day thing to get people paid and then heading home.
So this one job that I have to call and get more info about today is in the city next to mine (Lancaster~10 miles away) and the salary is like $20k more than what I make now. No way. There is so gotta be a trick.... Probably is. Will find out today I suppose.

Poor C, sorry he's not feeling well









And hope the new job is everything it says it is!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 

But I'm worried about Andrew's cough







Remember I said his first cold was very mild last week and was almost gone? Well it was - but then a couple days later it seems to have come back worse. Yesterday he started coughing really hard, and then last night it got worse, almost sounded a little like the seal-bark thing Katie described (which usually means croup, right?) I didn't worry too much because he didn't have any trouble breathing or nursing, and he didn't act too uncomfortable or abnormal at all (every time the coughing woke him up, he'd nurse and go right back to sleep). Today he's still having these periodic coughing fits that sound really bad, but he's crawling all around playing, laughing and smiling in between them....so I don't know. The coughing sounds really scary to me (different sound than either of my girls has ever made) but I normally gauge the severity of something by how the baby is acting (normal and happy vs. out of it, whiny, sluggish) and he's acting totally normal, so I can't decide whether to get him checked out or not.

WWYD?

J.C had a weird barky cough earlier before Christmas and I debated taking him in, but he seemed perfectly happy. So I didn't and it went away. Listen to your mommy instincts. They're always right









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 

With the absence of a fever, mucousy poop, and crankiness, I would not take him.

Yeah, that

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Thanks! That's what I was thinking, wait and see. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't being _too_ relaxed about it - yk, I tend to go to extremes, either too nonchalant or totally paranoid - like with my first baby, forget it - first cough and I would have driven into Philly to the Children's Hospital E.R. at 3 am for sure









I hear ya!! I was so unsure as a new mom!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I too have changed a little bit of my looks!

I now part my hair so ytou don't see my scalp so much.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Once a day???







C pooped minimum of 5 times a day... J I think is closer to 3.

So, um, I haven't heard from my "friend". It's been a week. Do you think she is still compiling evidence to refute or she is never going to speak to me again???



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So now that we are over our Year of the Craziness, its time to play house hunting again.







: We are looking at one tomorrow.

Good luck house huntin'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I had a whole big reply, and then my computer freaked out.

So.........

34 weeks!

cute, cute belly!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.
















Hi Stephanie. You'll love this board! Just jump right in, these are great ladies!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 

We got like 6-7 inches of snow dumped on us Tuesday night, and the wind. Oh my goodness the wind. Then last night, we dropped from a liveable -4 to -24 in like an hour and a half. I had to wrap poor Katie in 2 fleece pouches coming in from the truck because I didn't think to take her winter coat and all she had on was her fleece jacket. Poor kid.

.

Stay warm! Looks scary up there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
ok - velcro baby syndrome today. needless to say, i haven't been very productive today and....we're ordering pizza tonight. no chance of cooking here. luckily we have a great pizza place that delivers.

YUM!! Pizza!! I miss my jalepeno/pineapple extra cheese pizza!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
What? brain issues? what brain issues? what brain?

heh, seriously.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Good luck on the job front. I know how hard it is to break into the school district sometimes. And yuck on the ear infections....poor babies. Did they put them on atbx? I am always so torn with that.

And pregnancy brain...well, yeah. At this point it is just total chaos 5 kiddos brain.

Yes, he did. He also gave Caleb a steriod for the coughing, but I read the info sheet that came with it and the side effects stopped me. He told me that he would prescribe it and if the antibiotics didn't kick the cough, that he could have take the other medicine.

And I swear my brain 'recovered' faster with Caleb.







, maybe it's because I only had one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
WWYD?

Is he feeling any better? I'd probably just wait and see at that point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I had a whole big reply, and then my computer freaked out.

So.........

34 weeks!

Aww.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.

Hi Stephanie!







:

One more day and then it's the weekend! Yippee and a long one at that!







My mom emailed me today and said she and my dad and grandparents are going to come up if that's ok. We had plans for Sun, but Jonathan is going to see if we can get out of them. I hope we can. It's rare for my grandparents to come to visit.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.









: Pleased to meetcha!Hope you like it here as much as the rest of us do!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Apparently walking down the stairs is the funniest thing that has ever happened to Sam. Every morning when I bring her downstairs with me, she laughs hysterically the whole time we're walking down. She's easily amused.









Aw, this reminds me of DS...he used to think it was the funniest thing for one of us to carry him up the stairs while the other walked behind and watched his peek over our shoulder. Gotta love those babies!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Makeup: Haven't worn any in years. I think the last time I was wearing any I only wore mascara and that was when I was like, 19. So what, 5 years ago? (as of this month)

OK, seriously - I'm almost 10 years older then you? Ugh.







:














:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I buy it separately so it's cheaper - actually it's like 1/2 what I used to pay for foundation because I used to have it custom-blended to be light enough







:

Man, you ARE girly!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

34 weeks!

Go go belly!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Also, I want to chop off my hair. Like really short, but I have no idea what would look good on me. I want it to still look fairly girly but not take too much "do-ing" in the morning.

When I got mine chopped just before K was born, it was a couple inches below my chin, in very choppy layers and chunky highlights; all I had to do ws slap some gel in it and it looked great, spazzy or smooth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I hope we can. It's rare for my grandparents to come to visit.

I hope you get your visit to come together!!

K was NOT happy today. She screamed every time I tried to hold her to go to sleep between about 10 am and 4pm....finally at 4pm she nursed to sleep for 40 minutes. I have no idea what was up - I don't think it's her ears, cause she was happy as a clam layign on the floor to play on her back, and she's zonked out right now on my lap...not a fun late morning/afternoon. Hopefully she'll sleep a while this evening then go right to bed for the night. I hate colds.

Guess I don't really have anything else - have a good night, ladies!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I just can't keep up with you all... and I only work 2x a week. I will try to stop in from time to time... but I think i'm gonna be silent for a while. You guys are killing me


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I just can't keep up with you all... I will try to stop in from time to time... but I think i'm gonna be silent for a while. You guys are killing me

















:

My time on the computer has dwindled DRASTICALLY since Gabriel's birth. With two little ones now, I just don't have the time and the computer has become an incredible time-eater/waster. The only chance I get in a day is a few moments in the morning after breakfast, and then only at night after all are in bed and I am not too tired.

I'll check in periodically if I have a baby related issue to get thoughts on, but I just can't keep up.

God bless you all!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought we really slowed down our posts. I slowed down so much I ache!

Anyway, here is a new Marlow photo. This is what her 'once a day' looks like from my perspective.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Cute pix Lindsey







I just got the tomato pix. I LOVE IT!!!! so cute!
You guys have slowed down... I switched to daily updates to see if that is less painful. It's just that one of the things I want to do this year is write more... and this keeps me from it.









Ruby update... I think her sleep is finally working itself out. This is the second night in a row she nursed easily to sleep between 7-8(while rocking on the ball) within about 15 mins, then i got in bed with her, and eventually rolled away. Last night she needed boobing (great word Candice) 2x before I came to bed. I don't mind running up to boob her ever hour... but getting that hour to knit or talk to ryan (or read your posts) is kinda nice. ANd last night she slept from 7:30 pm to 8:30 am. (waking every 2 hours to eat)... seemed like her sleep was better, less restless and that she was happier and more excited today. Well she's always happy and excited, but today she seemed to 'learn' more.. or do more or something.
Ok dinner time.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

no I like this speed, I cant keep up either! Anyone have their baby dance? Maggie can get down! She is trying to keep up w her sister and its
hilarious to watch.

Bob and I have been getting teary eyed a lot lately at watching Maggie. We are so thrilled she is doing so well and also we have the year behind us. But at the same time, the time is approaching when she was born and it twists our stomachs up. Hopefully time does heal all wounds.

I think looking at a few houses and maybe buying one and selling ours will give us enough to do and not worry about it.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 







I thought we really slowed down our posts. I slowed down so much I ache!

Anyway, here is a new Marlow photo. This is what her 'once a day' looks like from my perspective.

Oh gosh she gets cuter everytime I see her! Adorable. So adorable!!

Both kids went to bed good tonight. Thankfully! Elijah was in pain earlier. It sucked. Nothing I could do helped him.







I need to get a new homeopathic kit. Ours disappeared when we moved and the teething tabs worked great for Marley. So far we haven't used anything. Just lots of cold things, nursing, teethers, etc. It's been ok so far but I feel like I need to help him more.

Shoot, I lost my tain of thought! I had more to say..


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Cute pix Lindsey







I just got the tomato pix. I LOVE IT!!!! so cute!
You guys have slowed down... I switched to daily updates to see if that is less painful. It's just that one of the things I want to do this year is write more... and this keeps me from it.









Ruby update... I think her sleep is finally working itself out. This is the second night in a row she nursed easily to sleep between 7-8(while rocking on the ball) within about 15 mins, then i got in bed with her, and eventually rolled away. Last night she needed boobing (great word Candice) 2x before I came to bed. I don't mind running up to boob her ever hour... but getting that hour to knit or talk to ryan (or read your posts) is kinda nice. ANd last night she slept from 7:30 pm to 8:30 am. (waking every 2 hours to eat)... seemed like her sleep was better, less restless and that she was happier and more excited today. Well she's always happy and excited, but today she seemed to 'learn' more.. or do more or something.
Ok dinner time.









YAY! I'm glad you like the picture.

I was worried you wanted me to go slower...phew!

YAY, Ruby!

Marlow has wonky sleep still but no more eating at night. SHe just wants cuddles every few hours. No biggie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
no I like this speed, I cant keep up either! Anyone have their baby dance? Maggie can get down! She is trying to keep up w her sister and its
hilarious to watch.

Bob and I have been getting teary eyed a lot lately at watching Maggie. We are so thrilled she is doing so well and also we have the year behind us. But at the same time, the time is approaching when she was born and it twists our stomachs up. Hopefully time does heal all wounds.

Marlow doesn't really dance but likes to stand up sit down stand up...over and over so quickly that it looks like a dance.

Is Maggie swaying side to side?

I am still having trouble with my NICU experience too. Just feeling that she wasn't my baby (she was the hospital's or whoever was the nurse for that part of the day's baby) and all the other feelings haven't left me.







And Lee still doesn't want to relive it. He'd much rather suck up his wounds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh gosh she gets cuter everytime I see her! Adorable. So adorable!!

Both kids went to bed good tonight. Thankfully! Elijah was in pain earlier. It sucked. Nothing I could do helped him.







I need to get a new homeopathic kit. Ours disappeared when we moved and the teething tabs worked great for Marley. So far we haven't used anything. Just lots of cold things, nursing, teethers, etc. It's been ok so far but I feel like I need to help him more.

Thank you. and poor Elijah! He seems like such a happy boy.

This is what I came home to last night after class. Poor Sleepy baby has all of that llaundry to fold.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Katiejon, wow







What a week you've had! hope everyone is better soon! And, everyone else on the thread who is feeling poorly or has sick kiddos









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.

Hi Stephanie! Welcome aboard!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Bob and I have been getting teary eyed a lot lately at watching Maggie. We are so thrilled she is doing so well and also we have the year behind us. But at the same time, the time is approaching when she was born and it twists our stomachs up. Hopefully time does heal all wounds.










to you & Bob, mama ...

Max still seems to have velcro baby syndrome so I'm not getting a lot of sleep these days and to top it off Hubby is working two 74 hour work weeks in a row so I fully expect today to be a stay in our jammies and eat cereal for dinner kind of day







: Luckily, my daugher thinks those are the best kind of days









I'll try and swing back by and catch up with all of you mamas and babes this weekend. Oh, and Sarah, adorable baby belly









Best Wishes!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Cute pix Lindsey







I just got the tomato pix. I LOVE IT!!!! so cute!
You guys have slowed down... I switched to daily updates to see if that is less painful. It's just that one of the things I want to do this year is write more... and this keeps me from it.









Ruby update... I think her sleep is finally working itself out. This is the second night in a row she nursed easily to sleep between 7-8(while rocking on the ball) within about 15 mins, then i got in bed with her, and eventually rolled away. Last night she needed boobing (great word Candice) 2x before I came to bed. I don't mind running up to boob her ever hour... but getting that hour to knit or talk to ryan (or read your posts) is kinda nice. ANd last night she slept from 7:30 pm to 8:30 am. (waking every 2 hours to eat)... seemed like her sleep was better, less restless and that she was happier and more excited today. Well she's always happy and excited, but today she seemed to 'learn' more.. or do more or something.
Ok dinner time.









I'm glad she's starting to even out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
no I like this speed, I cant keep up either! Anyone have their baby dance? Maggie can get down! She is trying to keep up w her sister and its
hilarious to watch.

Bob and I have been getting teary eyed a lot lately at watching Maggie. We are so thrilled she is doing so well and also we have the year behind us. But at the same time, the time is approaching when she was born and it twists our stomachs up. Hopefully time does heal all wounds.

I think looking at a few houses and maybe buying one and selling ours will give us enough to do and not worry about it.

No dancing, but she likes to sit on our laps and then slam her head in to our chests while we say "awe.....cute baby." in a sing-song voice. Cracks her up every time.

And I know exactly what you mean about the twisty stomachs. I've got that goin on a little over here too. I'm hoping that Jackson's birth will be a healing process for me. I know Mother's Day is never going to be the same for me though, as Samantha spent it in the NICU (that was the day they told us she would be coming home, and then it got pushed back a week).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow doesn't really dance but likes to stand up sit down stand up...over and over so quickly that it looks like a dance.

This is what I came home to last night after class. Poor Sleepy baby has all of that llaundry to fold.

Stand up and sit down is the best game here too.









Awesome picture!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Oh, and Sarah, adorable baby belly









Best Wishes!

Thanks!

Cute pic of my future nudist in my family blog.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I am still having trouble with my NICU experience too. Just feeling that she wasn't my baby (she was the hospital's or whoever was the nurse for that part of the day's baby) and all the other feelings haven't left me.







And Lee still doesn't want to relive it. He'd much rather suck up his wounds.











[/QUOTE]

This is what I came home to last night after class. Poor Sleepy baby has all of that llaundry to fold.[/QUOTE]

ADORABLE!!!!!!!

I don't think Elijah really dances but he bounces up and down. Constantly. One night he did it for, I'm not kidding, an hour. My mil was holding his sides and he just kept going UP and DOWN. His workout for the night I guess. It's funny.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie dances by jumping up and down and wiggling side to side. She watches whatever her older sister is doing and wants to do it. My mom said my younger sister did the same thing and my two nieces who are the exact ages apart as my girls did the same thing. My SIL called them Pete and Repeat.
We got their pics taken this week in matching dresses. I wish the girl I use at Pennnys wasnt so good! I buy almost all the pics every time. I have sent her so much business from the pictures she takes. She told me yesterday that a few families came in who saw my girls pics on the xmas card.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I had a whole big reply, and then my computer freaked out.

So.........

34 weeks!

Ahh, the good stage where you feel all the nice movements and it's almost over. *sigh* Occassionally I miss how easy it was to find my kids while they were still in my belly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.

Hi Stephanie!









AlbertJes~ Didn't Helen do this? Her's looks really cute. Or were you planning on going shorter? Someone else chopped off their hair... I saw it on a blog... Still trying to figure it out....

Lindsey~ yeah we slowed down a lot! Most of us are only peeking in a couple times a day now but we do have a big group.

Korin and Stacy~ stop in to give us updates on the babes when you get a chance! I switched to the daily updates and it really does make a difference. Can just read up and post to the things that are of interest...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 







I thought we really slowed down our posts. I slowed down so much I ache!

Anyway, here is a new Marlow photo. This is what her 'once a day' looks like from my perspective.

Marlow is so cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I am still having trouble with my NICU experience too. Just feeling that she wasn't my baby (she was the hospital's or whoever was the nurse for that part of the day's baby) and all the other feelings haven't left me.







And Lee still doesn't want to relive it. He'd much rather suck up his wounds.

Thank you. and poor Elijah! He seems like such a happy boy.

This is what I came home to last night after class. Poor Sleepy baby has all of that llaundry to fold.









mama and still adorable. Old pic of C. He loved laundry baskets too....

And again

J is not into the laundry basket....







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Cute pix Lindsey







I just got the tomato pix. I LOVE IT!!!! so cute!
You guys have slowed down... I switched to daily updates to see if that is less painful. It's just that one of the things I want to do this year is write more... and this keeps me from it.









Ruby update... I think her sleep is finally working itself out. This is the second night in a row she nursed easily to sleep between 7-8(while rocking on the ball) within about 15 mins, then i got in bed with her, and eventually rolled away. Last night she needed boobing (great word Candice) 2x before I came to bed. I don't mind running up to boob her ever hour... but getting that hour to knit or talk to ryan (or read your posts) is kinda nice. ANd last night she slept from 7:30 pm to 8:30 am. (waking every 2 hours to eat)... seemed like her sleep was better, less restless and that she was happier and more excited today. Well she's always happy and excited, but today she seemed to 'learn' more.. or do more or something.
Ok dinner time.









Sorry we're such Chatty Cathy's







Im so glad to hear that her sleep pattern is starting to even out. Getting adequate sleep is one of the best things ever!! It completely changes who I am, atleast.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 







I thought we really slowed down our posts. I slowed down so much I ache!

Anyway, here is a new Marlow photo. This is what her 'once a day' looks like from my perspective.

Cute Cute!! Got the tomato pic yesterday and can I say how adorable that is!! Where'd you get the outfit?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
no I like this speed, I cant keep up either! Anyone have their baby dance? Maggie can get down! She is trying to keep up w her sister and its
hilarious to watch.

Bob and I have been getting teary eyed a lot lately at watching Maggie. We are so thrilled she is doing so well and also we have the year behind us. But at the same time, the time is approaching when she was born and it twists our stomachs up. Hopefully time does heal all wounds.

I think looking at a few houses and maybe buying one and selling ours will give us enough to do and not worry about it.

Get Down On It!! Maggie!! Too cute! Hows the house hunting going? Seeing any you guys like?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh gosh she gets cuter everytime I see her! Adorable. So adorable!!

Both kids went to bed good tonight. Thankfully! Elijah was in pain earlier. It sucked. Nothing I could do helped him.







I need to get a new homeopathic kit. Ours disappeared when we moved and the teething tabs worked great for Marley. So far we haven't used anything. Just lots of cold things, nursing, teethers, etc. It's been ok so far but I feel like I need to help him more.

Shoot, I lost my tain of thought! I had more to say..

Yikes, poor Elijah







Have you tried the amber teething necklace? It really seems to have helped J.C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

I am still having trouble with my NICU experience too. Just feeling that she wasn't my baby (she was the hospital's or whoever was the nurse for that part of the day's baby) and all the other feelings haven't left me.







And Lee still doesn't want to relive it. He'd much rather suck up his wounds.

This is what I came home to last night after class. Poor Sleepy baby has all of that llaundry to fold.

Hugs mama, that must be such an awful feeling. Give Lee extra hugs from us too.







I love the laundry basket pic!! She really looks overwhelmed by the amount of laundry she has to fold!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Maggie dances by jumping up and down and wiggling side to side. She watches whatever her older sister is doing and wants to do it. My mom said my younger sister did the same thing and my two nieces who are the exact ages apart as my girls did the same thing. My SIL called them Pete and Repeat.
We got their pics taken this week in matching dresses. I wish the girl I use at Pennnys wasnt so good! I buy almost all the pics every time. I have sent her so much business from the pictures she takes. She told me yesterday that a few families came in who saw my girls pics on the xmas card.







:

Gotta get that dancin' on tape! Bet is sooo cute!! I love "Pete and Repeat"! Too cute!







Its so hard when the photog is so good. Too many good pics to choose from and it gets expensive really fast!

Ok, so add us to the "Fall off the bed" club







Early this morning J.C woke up like usual and it was time to nurse on my left side (we sleep on the right side of the bed) so I rolled J.C to my left side (we're both half asleep) and he nurses and as usual we both fall asleep like that. Well I wake up to this thud and a scream and I jump up and J.C's on the floor (hardwood) flat on his back!!







I scooped him up and felt like I was gonna throw up! I just nursed him to calm him down and was trying to make sense of it. I couldn't even remember how he got in bed at all. Usually JasN is sleeping there and J.C sleeps between us sometimes. Well JasN had got up cuz Kya woke up and he was sleeping w/ her in the girls bed. So after J.C nursed, he must have rolled off the bed. I can't believe I didn't wake up when he rolled away. I usually wake if he's moving around. After nursing him, J.C was completely fine and jabbering, but man, I felt terrible! Talk about a rude awakening. Glad he's fine, but that was scary!

Ok, so it really looks like dairy the eczema culprit. I gave J.C applesauce yesterday and no reaction. He's had sweet potatoes and applesauce now and no reaction. But the day after I polished off half a box of Fiddle Faddle







: (I know how horrible am I) and ate a little Chex Mix (no milk on ingredients list on bag, but looked it up on the brand's website and yes, there's milk in it) he rashed up again.









And an even bigger







is that I tried the recommended best cheese substitute, Vegan Gourmet, and its YUCK!!!!uke Yes, it melts wonderfully but taste's like Butt! So no cheese is better than yuck cheese! I was sooo disappointed. But I do like the Tofutti sour cream and cream cheese. Atleast I have that. Its funny, you don't realize how much dairy makes things creamier and breads moister till you can't have any. I had a vegan brownie and although pretty tasty, it was as arid as the Sahara!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
AlbertJes~ Didn't Helen do this? Her's looks really cute. Or were you planning on going shorter? Someone else chopped off their hair... I saw it on a blog... Still trying to figure it out....
Old pic of C. He loved laundry baskets too....

And again

J is not into the laundry basket....







:

I chopped off my hair too. Cut 13" off and donated it. But I think Heidi (mamamilkbar) did too.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Kelly~ So so sorry about JC! Poor babe! J is waking up and crawling in the middle of the night. And has gotten REALLY close to the edge (must put that second gate up on dh's side) but so far we have managed to catch him. I know it is only a matter of time... Driving me nuts cause I have to wrestle him back to the bed and figure out where he is before I can go back to sleep myself. SOO tired. And since C hasn't been feeling good he has been with us most nights this week as well. Really need to upload those pics of them sleeping together but they are still in the camera...

That's right your hair is short right now...







And it was on your blog... Hee hee... I think I looked at it before I "knew" you







:

Lisa mentioning that pizza just made me







: J is doing okay with me having what little comes in foods that don't identify it, but still avoiding cheese... Last night I was all sad because I had a burger from chili's and it was cheese-less.







Man, that cheese would have been good on it... I'm hoping I can try to have some again soon but putting it off as long as possible....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Speaking of... is anyone going to claim responsibility for my ddddc before it goes bye bye????


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Marlow is so cute!!








mama and still adorable. Old pic of C. He loved laundry baskets too....

And again

J is not into the laundry basket....







:

He is the cutest laundry baby!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Speaking of... is anyone going to claim responsibility for my ddddc before it goes bye bye????

I did it!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Lisa mentioning that pizza just made me







: J is doing okay with me having what little comes in foods that don't identify it, but still avoiding cheese... Last night I was all sad because I had a burger from chili's and it was cheese-less.







Man, that cheese would have been good on it... I'm hoping I can try to have some again soon but putting it off as long as possible....

Oops! Sorry!








:

I'm getting alot accomplished today! So far I've cleaned the bathroom, the kitchen, swept all floors, washed some dipes, and started cleaning the computer room. Which, I've already dusted. Go me! Next is finishing lunch, cleaning the windows, and vacuuming. AND, at some point I plan on walking to the movie store and p.o buuuut for now, I must dance with Marley!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
He is the cutest laundry baby!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I did it!

Thank you and Thank you! I love being Loved!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oops! Sorry!







:

I'm getting alot accomplished today! So far I've cleaned the bathroom, the kitchen, swept all floors, washed some dipes, and started cleaning the computer room. Which, I've already dusted. Go me! Next is finishing lunch, cleaning the windows, and vacuuming. AND, at some point I plan on walking to the movie store and p.o buuuut for now, I must dance with Marley!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!









Keep it up! I'm just getting irritated with folks for making me do everything 3 or 4 times!

Oh, I meet with someone regarding that job on Monday... We shall see how for real they are...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Hello ladies I know someone joined ua and welcome!

I just chopped off 6 inches off my hair in the back it's stacked and angles to the front sweeping bangs. I'm off to get the kids then to the dentist for cleanings. check back later!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

My baby likes green peppers.









Amy, hearing about your mixed feelings coming up on Maggie's first birthday reminds me of my mom a bit. My older brother was born a few weeks prematurely, and he came out with the cord around his neck and blue and not breathing. It took a long time to revive him. He's 31 now, and she still gets teary when she talks about it. She describes the scene vividly. She was screaming and my dad fell to his knees and said the Hail Mary over and over again and then he finally took his first breath. It's weird, she's still always scared for him when he travels or surfs or anything.

Sorry to not offer much comfort on that one. You just made me think more about how this must have affected my mom on a day-to-day basis. And after that, she had fertility problems. That's why they adopted me. Reading about fertility has made me see what my mom went through there as well. I just learn so much from this group.

Well, I hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Boy am I a thread killer.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Boy am I a thread killer.


Not at all... Great pics at the blog by the way....







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I am trying something new and dancing with a baby or doing a chore instead of posting on this thread. So far, so good. A baby likes booty bass. I am well represented in my sprawling empire of other online properties if anyone needs me.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Boy am I a thread killer.

no you're not. And its good to know that someone else still has those feelings even 30 years later- I dont mean good but understands. Give your parents a big hug for me!

We might put an offer on a house today...to be continued


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I.LOVE.MY.BECO.CARRIER.







:

LOVE IT.

That is all.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

ooooooh i want to try one.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 

Cute Cute!! Got the tomato pic yesterday and can I say how adorable that is!! Where'd you get the outfit?

Ok, so add us to the "Fall off the bed" club







Early this morning J.C woke up like usual and it was time to nurse on my left side (we sleep on the right side of the bed) so I rolled J.C to my left side (we're both half asleep) and he nurses and as usual we both fall asleep like that. Well I wake up to this thud and a scream and I jump up and J.C's on the floor (hardwood) flat on his back!!







I scooped him up and felt like I was gonna throw up! I just nursed him to calm him down and was trying to make sense of it. I couldn't even remember how he got in bed at all. Usually JasN is sleeping there and J.C sleeps between us sometimes. Well JasN had got up cuz Kya woke up and he was sleeping w/ her in the girls bed. So after J.C nursed, he must have rolled off the bed. I can't believe I didn't wake up when he rolled away. I usually wake if he's moving around. After nursing him, J.C was completely fine and jabbering, but man, I felt terrible! Talk about a rude awakening. Glad he's fine, but that was scary!

Its funny, you don't realize how much dairy makes things creamier and breads moister till you can't have any. I had a vegan brownie and although pretty tasty, it was as arid as the Sahara!









Thank you. My sister embroidered the onesie but the pants and hat are from the gap.

Poor JC! I'm glad he is feeling better.

Lee can make some awesome vegan muffins. They are super moist. I like them better than any other muffin around!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I.LOVE.MY.BECO.CARRIER.







:

LOVE IT.

That is all.









ooh, I'm really thinking about getting a new one.... Post pictures!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

i've been busy at work (and the full time job of trying to find a job...sigh...) just wanted to pop in and say 'hi' - been reading and viewing the pix - love 'em! the babes are so cute!!!

who was saying they need a new homeopathic kit? i've found that www.vitacost.com has the best prices/availability on homeopathics just in case you don't have a better source...

ange - did you say your new job prospect was +20k ?!?!?! wow girl! i'm still stuck in the apply/interview ad naseum phase...rrrgh...







: for you too!

watching "high society" right now. gosh i







"old" movies...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









My baby likes green peppers.









Amy, hearing about your mixed feelings coming up on Maggie's first birthday reminds me of my mom a bit. My older brother was born a few weeks prematurely, and he came out with the cord around his neck and blue and not breathing. It took a long time to revive him. He's 31 now, and she still gets teary when she talks about it. She describes the scene vividly. She was screaming and my dad fell to his knees and said the Hail Mary over and over again and then he finally took his first breath. It's weird, she's still always scared for him when he travels or surfs or anything.

Sorry to not offer much comfort on that one. You just made me think more about how this must have affected my mom on a day-to-day basis. And after that, she had fertility problems. That's why they adopted me. Reading about fertility has made me see what my mom went through there as well. I just learn so much from this group.

Well, I hope you all have a nice day!

Hiya!

I wrote a few journal entries about Sam's birth, and one of the most vivid thoughts for me is that at this point in time, I know that I will always watch her just a little more closely than my other kids, only because I know how close I came to not getting to see her grow up.

Oy. I need therapy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I am trying something new and dancing with a baby or doing a chore instead of posting on this thread. So far, so good. A baby likes booty bass. I am well represented in my sprawling empire of other online properties if anyone needs me.

I need to do homework instead of spending time online. You see how well that's working for me?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
no you're not. And its good to know that someone else still has those feelings even 30 years later- I dont mean good but understands. Give your parents a big hug for me!

We might put an offer on a house today...to be continued

Woohoo!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 







i've been busy at work (and the full time job of trying to find a job...sigh...) just wanted to pop in and say 'hi' - been reading and viewing the pix - love 'em! the babes are so cute!!!

who was saying they need a new homeopathic kit? i've found that www.vitacost.com has the best prices/availability on homeopathics just in case you don't have a better source...

ange - did you say your new job prospect was +20k ?!?!?! wow girl! i'm still stuck in the apply/interview ad naseum phase...rrrgh...







: for you too!

watching "high society" right now. gosh i







"old" movies...









GL on the job search. It was me who was looking for some homeopathics. Thanks for the link.







I think I'm gonna try jumping into the next Frontier Coop for them but I guess it depends which place has the better price.

Movie night for me too now that the kids are in bed. Gonna watch You, Me, and Dupree. I hope it's funny.

Candice - HEY! Great pics on the blog. I enjoy reading it too.







The girls are lovely.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







GL on the job search. It was me who was looking for some homeopathics. Thanks for the link.







I think I'm gonna try jumping into the next Frontier Coop for them but I guess it depends which place has the better price.

Movie night for me too now that the kids are in bed. Gonna watch You, Me, and Dupree. I hope it's funny.

Candice - HEY! Great pics on the blog. I enjoy reading it too.







The girls are lovely.

lisa - i did a unfi co-op for awile and vitacost was still cheaper...don't know about frontier though...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Marlow is so cute!!








mama and still adorable. Old pic of C. He loved laundry baskets too....

And again

J is not into the laundry basket....







:

Cute Basket Boy!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Kelly~ So so sorry about JC! Poor babe! J is waking up and crawling in the middle of the night. And has gotten REALLY close to the edge (must put that second gate up on dh's side) but so far we have managed to catch him. I know it is only a matter of time... Driving me nuts cause I have to wrestle him back to the bed and figure out where he is before I can go back to sleep myself. SOO tired. And since C hasn't been feeling good he has been with us most nights this week as well. Really need to upload those pics of them sleeping together but they are still in the camera...

That's right your hair is short right now...







And it was on your blog... Hee hee... I think I looked at it before I "knew" you







:

Lisa mentioning that pizza just made me







: J is doing okay with me having what little comes in foods that don't identify it, but still avoiding cheese... Last night I was all sad because I had a burger from chili's and it was cheese-less.







Man, that cheese would have been good on it... I'm hoping I can try to have some again soon but putting it off as long as possible....

Yes, it was on my blog








And pizza sounds good







I really don't miss having a burger, and thank God for that, cuz I'd really miss the cheese!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I did it!

How sweet of you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oops! Sorry!







:

I'm getting alot accomplished today! So far I've cleaned the bathroom, the kitchen, swept all floors, washed some dipes, and started cleaning the computer room. Which, I've already dusted. Go me! Next is finishing lunch, cleaning the windows, and vacuuming. AND, at some point I plan on walking to the movie store and p.o buuuut for now, I must dance with Marley!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!









Wow, cleaning machine!! Would you like to come over









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Thank you and Thank you! I love being Loved!







:

Oh, I meet with someone regarding that job on Monday... We shall see how for real they are...

Of course you're loved lady!! And can't wait to hear all about this new job opportunity!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 

I just chopped off 6 inches off my hair in the back it's stacked and angles to the front sweeping bangs. I'm off to get the kids then to the dentist for cleanings. check back later!

Sounds really cute! Got a pic? ACK, I need to go to the dentist to for a cleaning, its been ages!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









My baby likes green peppers.









Amy, hearing about your mixed feelings coming up on Maggie's first birthday reminds me of my mom a bit. My older brother was born a few weeks prematurely, and he came out with the cord around his neck and blue and not breathing. It took a long time to revive him. He's 31 now, and she still gets teary when she talks about it. She describes the scene vividly. She was screaming and my dad fell to his knees and said the Hail Mary over and over again and then he finally took his first breath. It's weird, she's still always scared for him when he travels or surfs or anything.

Sorry to not offer much comfort on that one. You just made me think more about how this must have affected my mom on a day-to-day basis. And after that, she had fertility problems. That's why they adopted me. Reading about fertility has made me see what my mom went through there as well. I just learn so much from this group.

Well, I hope you all have a nice day!

Green peppers?







That sounds super scary for your Mom! I can understand the trepidation. Hows studying for the Bar going?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Not at all... Great pics at the blog by the way....







:

Oh, ya, that too. Love the one of Tania in the snow holding the snowball. How long did it take y'all to write her name in the snow? Thats so cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I am trying something new and dancing with a baby or doing a chore instead of posting on this thread. So far, so good. A baby likes booty bass. I am well represented in my sprawling empire of other online properties if anyone needs me.

I love it!! Your baby's a rump shaker!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

We might put an offer on a house today...to be continued

Details, details, whats it look like? got pics?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you. My sister embroidered the onesie but the pants and hat are from the gap.

Poor JC! I'm glad he is feeling better.

Lee can make some awesome vegan muffins. They are super moist. I like them better than any other muffin around!

The outfit is super cute! your sister is very talented! Thanks, he doesn't even remember what happened, but I do









And YUM! got a recipe?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 







i've been busy at work (and the full time job of trying to find a job...sigh...) just wanted to pop in and say 'hi' - been reading and viewing the pix - love 'em! the babes are so cute!!!

who was saying they need a new homeopathic kit? i've found that www.vitacost.com has the best prices/availability on homeopathics just in case you don't have a better source...

ange - did you say your new job prospect was +20k ?!?!?! wow girl! i'm still stuck in the apply/interview ad naseum phase...rrrgh...







: for you too!

watching "high society" right now. gosh i







"old" movies...

Good Luck with the job search. I'll be







: for ya! Is Grace Kelly in "High Society"? Is it the one where she's supposed to be getting married in a few days and she falls for a journalist thats there to do a write up on the wedding? Or am I completely making that up?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hiya!

I wrote a few journal entries about Sam's birth, and one of the most vivid thoughts for me is that at this point in time, I know that I will always watch her just a little more closely than my other kids, only because I know how close I came to not getting to see her grow up.

Oy. I need therapy.

I need to do homework instead of spending time online. You see how well that's working for me?


Journaling is awesome! And very therapuetic.







: And homework-shmowork


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Good Luck with the job search. I'll be







: for ya! Is Grace Kelly in "High Society"? Is it the one where she's supposed to be getting married in a few days and she falls for a journalist thats there to do a write up on the wedding? Or am I completely making that up?









Journaling is awesome! And very therapuetic.







: And homework-shmowork










Good movie! and good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Kelly - I'll post a pic when I figure out how to down load photos and get whem here! I am not very good with computer skills. If any one can tell he how pm me! please,thank you!

Olivia has the teeth of a piaranna she is bitting me!!!!!!!!!!!! make it stop!









Sorry to hear that jc fell off the bed. We have only had the doorway incident.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I just chopped off 6 inches off my hair in the back it's stacked and angles to the front sweeping bangs.

That sounds really cute, love to see it~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 

My baby likes green peppers.









My 3-yo has LOVED bell peppers since he was about 8 months old. I have a picture of him comping one because nobody believed me.







He could eat a whole one in one sitting now...then again, so could I.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
A baby likes booty bass.

Great. Now guess what I have running through my head now: "I like big.....butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny, when a girls walking in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get.....SPRUNG"














Ahhhhh, how can you not love some good old Sir Mix-A-Lot?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We might put an offer on a house today...to be continued

Yes, please continue!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, so add us to the "Fall off the bed" club









Us too.







I was getting clothes pulled to pack for this weekend (yes, we are trying another trip, but this time it's MUCH shorter and we're driving during DAYLIGHT hours - to hopefully avoid the trauma of last time. And I will turn around the second she starts crying. Shudder.) Anyway, she was in the middle of the bed, playing with a fish shaped teether, I turned to grab jeans and socks out of my drawer, and before I could turn around again, THUNK.







Man, she's quick. She's fine, though, like all our babes have been. Oh, and I'm really sorry about the cheese. Ick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ange - did you say your new job prospect was +20k ?!?!?! wow girl! i'm still stuck in the apply/interview ad naseum phase...rrrgh...







: for you too!

watching "high society" right now. gosh i







"old" movies...









: to Ange, and







: to loving old movies, too! And good luck on your search, too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Is it the one where she's supposed to be getting married in a few days and she falls for a journalist thats there to do a write up on the wedding? Or am I completely making that up?









Yep! A musical remake of "The Philadelphia Story" (Hepburn/Stewart/Grant)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
I fully expect today to be a stay in our jammies and eat cereal for dinner kind of day







: Luckily, my daugher thinks those are the best kind of days









I love Breakfast For Dinner days









Korin, I'm so glad to hear that Ruby's sleep is evening out. Seems as though mine is now getting more unpredictable. lol

I love all our laundry basket babies, mine is one, too!

I had K in hysterics yesterday with her on my hip, "ballroom" dancing with her







:

On the carrier - SO easy to get her into and out of it - SO comfortable on my body - really well made, and so purty. I took it out of the mailer, put her in it, and did 30 min of cleaning and packing with zero problems. Then did another 30 min later after dinner during wind down time. She just sat back there, happy as a clam. I love this thing. I'll try to get a picture this weekend in it and post. I probably won't be around until Monday; we're trying to get to my parents' house, then to my Goddaughter's 2nd Bday party in NYC on Sunday. If we can make it to my parents' house, all will be good - and I'm hoping since it's daytime, we will. I was out with the kids during the day last week for about 45 min, and she fell asleep in the car. Whew. So, that's a good sign, and points to her fearing a dark car, too (poor little girl) - weird though because she's not otherwise afraid of the dark...it's got to be something to do with the darkness and the motion combined.

Anyhoo - everyone is asleep, and I'm here, when I probably should be sleeping, too....so I think I shall. Ta ta!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
That sounds really cute, love to see it~
thanks!
Great. Now guess what I have running through my head now: "I like big.....butts and I cannot lie, you other brothers can't deny, when a girls walking in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get.....SPRUNG"














Ahhhhh, how can you not love some good old Sir Mix-A-Lot?
































laughup You just couldn't resist could you!!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
On the carrier - SO easy to get her into and out of it - SO comfortable on my body - really well made, and so purty. I took it out of the mailer, put her in it, and did 30 min of cleaning and packing with zero problems. Then did another 30 min later after dinner during wind down time. She just sat back there, happy as a clam. I love this thing. I'll try to get a picture this weekend in it and post. I probably won't be around until Monday; we're trying to get to my parents' house, then to my Goddaughter's 2nd Bday party in NYC on Sunday. If we can make it to my parents' house, all will be good - and I'm hoping since it's daytime, we will. I was out with the kids during the day last week for about 45 min, and she fell asleep in the car. Whew. So, that's a good sign, and points to her fearing a dark car, too (poor little girl) - weird though because she's not otherwise afraid of the dark...it's got to be something to do with the darkness and the motion combined.


Yay for awesome carriers! I'm just lovin the new Ergo. Walked around town with him in it yesterday and didn't hurt my back at all.









Poor J.C














Elijah fell off the bed a few days ago. It sucked so bad. We have hardwood floors is it was a really loud thud...and then of course the screaming..







:

I think the worst fall was when Marley was a babe. Stupid me. It was my fault. She was only a few months old, maybe 4 or so, and was cooking dinner so I thought she would be happy if she could be up and see me. Well our washer/dryer were in the kitchen so I took her bouncy chair, put it on the washer, and put her in it. She wasn't really bouncing in it yet because she was just a few months old so I thought it would be fine and I put it all the way back. WELL...I start cooking, she's happy, and a few minutes later...WHAM!! I turn around and she's laying face down on the kitchen floor.







I freaked out. Matt came running in. I was in tears rocking her back and forth. She's screaming....Ugh. It was seriously the worst thing. I can still see her little body face down.







It took a long time for me to get it out of my head. I just kept imagining her falling from way up there. How stupid was I, right? Needless to say I didn't know much about babywearing when she was a babe. I wish I had.

I think the pp shedding is pretty much gone. I hair some hairs come out in the shower but not tons. Just a few. SO glad that's over. It was disgusting waking up with a bed full of hair and pulling out wads and wads in the shower. Anyone else's go away? Lindsey didn't you have some a little too?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We might put an offer on a house today...to be continued

Yes! Let us know how the house search comes along! Good Luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 







i've been busy at work (and the full time job of trying to find a job...sigh...) just wanted to pop in and say 'hi' - been reading and viewing the pix - love 'em! the babes are so cute!!!

ange - did you say your new job prospect was +20k ?!?!?! wow girl! i'm still stuck in the apply/interview ad naseum phase...rrrgh...







: for you too!


I'm doing monster work stuff and job search too! So totally understand! Thanks for coming through with the websites/links for folks though! Always good to see you... I told ya, you calm me down.







:

And yes! 20k more??? I told you though, it has got to be too good to be true! I meet with them on Monday. Definitely keep me in your prayers for that one... 20k more and a 10-15 minute commute? ka-ching! (sorry, too much Cars movie at my house...







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I think the pp shedding is pretty much gone. I hair some hairs come out in the shower but not tons. Just a few. SO glad that's over. It was disgusting waking up with a bed full of hair and pulling out wads and wads in the shower. Anyone else's go away? Lindsey didn't you have some a little too?

Mine has slowed down a great deal but because of my hair being locked, it weakened quite a few of my locks and so now am recovering from it. I think it is going to take me another year to be where it was before the postpartum shed...







My hair is actually not the best hair for locking (long curl pattern translates to "not nappy enough"







)so it takes it a while to catch... I've got to redo a bunch in the front and back along my hair line....

Heather, can't wait to see pics of this carrier. J is just getting too heavy to do in my old sling and I really can't stand pushing that stroller all over so really thinking about it... And yes, Sir-Mix-a-Lot rocked!









The Consumer Reports thing on car seats is freaking me out now. Any recommendations on the next car seat for J? He is still in the bucket (thank G-d we have a snug ride I guess, huh?) but he seems kind of squished in there some days.







he is broader than his brother was....So I think I am going to have to have him transition a little bit early...

Since we are doing fish on Fridays, J has been getting some every Friday and really loves it! Starts screaming when I don't feed him fast enough. Yeah for fish! So last night he had himself some salmon







: (We try to stick to low mercury fishes...) Still reintroducing the fruits though....

Anywho, got some work to do. Ya'll have great weekends! I'll let you know how the meeting with this guy goes on Monday....

Oh! Love you Sarah!







(Just thought I would throw that in there since I saw you post)


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh! Hi Nicole too!







It's good to see ya too!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Leighanne - your website is the cheapest. I just checked Frontier and they're 3.30. Yours are 3.19.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Heather, you are a menace. Now that's in my head! We've also been dancing around to stuff like this (free podcast). Good for the ol' rump.

I am borrowing an ergo. Like it so far, but I feel like she's still a little small to get on my back easily. But it's only been a day. I have my eye on one of these: http://edenbabycarrier.com/. But I have to rid myself of one I already have to justify this. The straps on the Beco look better than the straps on the ergo. hmmm. another reason not to go online. I don't need to spend money!

She's sleeping in the sidecarred crib now. Let's see how long this lasts. I ended up getting an organic mattress and bedding from Naturepedic, btw, and I was really happy with the quality and their customer service.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I think the worst fall was when Marley was a babe. Stupid me. It was my fault. She was only a few months old, maybe 4 or so, and was cooking dinner so I thought she would be happy if she could be up and see me. Well our washer/dryer were in the kitchen so I took her bouncy chair, put it on the washer, and put her in it. She wasn't really bouncing in it yet because she was just a few months old so I thought it would be fine and I put it all the way back. WELL...I start cooking, she's happy, and a few minutes later...WHAM!! I turn around and she's laying face down on the kitchen floor.







I freaked out. Matt came running in. I was in tears rocking her back and forth. She's screaming....Ugh. It was seriously the worst thing. I can still see her little body face down.







It took a long time for me to get it out of my head. I just kept imagining her falling from way up there. How stupid was I, right? Needless to say I didn't know much about babywearing when she was a babe. I wish I had.

I think the pp shedding is pretty much gone. I hair some hairs come out in the shower but not tons. Just a few. SO glad that's over. It was disgusting waking up with a bed full of hair and pulling out wads and wads in the shower. Anyone else's go away? Lindsey didn't you have some a little too?

UGH, Lisa, Im so sorry! That must have been so traumatic for you guys! I know, I still can't get the image of seeing his little body flat on his back on the floor. It makes my stomach turn.









Still shedding a bit here too. Not so much as before, but definetly not back to normal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 





















laughup You just couldn't resist could you!!!









If she didn't do it, I would have







You can't let a gem like that pass by

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
My 3-yo has LOVED bell peppers since he was about 8 months old. I have a picture of him comping one because nobody believed me.







He could eat a whole one in one sitting now...then again, so could I.








Us too.







I was getting clothes pulled to pack for this weekend (yes, we are trying another trip, but this time it's MUCH shorter and we're driving during DAYLIGHT hours - to hopefully avoid the trauma of last time. And I will turn around the second she starts crying. Shudder.) Anyway, she was in the middle of the bed, playing with a fish shaped teether, I turned to grab jeans and socks out of my drawer, and before I could turn around again, THUNK.







Man, she's quick. She's fine, though, like all our babes have been. Oh, and I'm really sorry about the cheese. Ick.

On the carrier - SO easy to get her into and out of it - SO comfortable on my body - !

Carson loves green peppers too!! She can eat one like an apple!









Oh, poor baby! And poor mama! its an awful feeling! ACCKK! I guess this is the age that they all do that at, cuz I think almost all of us have had this happen







:

I know you've said, but what carrier do you have? I got a Moby D, but ended up selling it, cuz he just felt too heavy for it. It was uncomfortable for me, I think cuz Im so short. I use my maya pouch and hipcarry him, but I'd love something for the back. Keep in mind Im only 4'11" and he's already a fourth of my height!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Kelly - I'll post a pic when I figure out how to down load photos and get whem here! I am not very good with computer skills. If any one can tell he how pm me! please,thank you!

Olivia has the teeth of a piaranna she is bitting me!!!!!!!!!!!! make it stop!









Sorry to hear that jc fell off the bed. We have only had the doorway incident.

What doorway incident? Did I miss something? Is she ok? And oohhh pirhanna teeth, OUCH! They remind me of puppy teeth, yk, they're sooo sharp!

pm'ing you about the pic post thingy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
ka-ching! (sorry, too much Cars movie at my house...







)

My hair is actually not the best hair for locking (long curl pattern translates to "not nappy enough"

The Consumer Reports thing on car seats is freaking me out now.

Since we are doing fish on Fridays, J has been getting some every Friday and really loves it! )

Love the Cars movie!! We went to see it in the theater and I must admit, I got a little verklempt at the end







Ok, enough laughing, it was touching!









you crack me up about your hair!!







Do you have a recent pic of it?

Ok, someone please educate me on the consumer reports on car seats. We're gonna need a new one for J.C soon. Both of the girls are in the convertible ones that go up to 100lbs. I won't put them in boosters (with just the seatbelt holding them in) cuz I think its not safe. Plus Kya weighs all of 30lbs at 4 and Carson weighs 25lbs at 2. So they've got a long way in the seats they've got! We joke that Kya will be taking her carseat w/ her on her first date.







: And she'll have to sit in the back
















And thats cool that he likes fish. You're gonna have some healthy boys there! My parents didn't eat alot of fish, so I never "grew" to like it. And since we've gone veggie again, the point is moot or as my husband says, quoting Joey on Friends, "the point is moo, like a cows opinon, it doesn't matter"!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Love the Cars movie!! We went to see it in the theater and I must admit, I got a little verklempt at the end







Ok, enough laughing, it was touching!









you crack me up about your hair!!







Do you have a recent pic of it?

Ok, someone please educate me on the consumer reports on car seats. We're gonna need a new one for J.C soon. Both of the girls are in the convertible ones that go up to 100lbs. I won't put them in boosters (with just the seatbelt holding them in) cuz I think its not safe. Plus Kya weighs all of 30lbs at 4 and Carson weighs 25lbs at 2. So they've got a long way in the seats they've got! We joke that Kya will be taking her carseat w/ her on her first date.







: And she'll have to sit in the back
















And thats cool that he likes fish. You're gonna have some healthy boys there! My parents didn't eat alot of fish, so I never "grew" to like it. And since we've gone veggie again, the point is moot or as my husband says, quoting Joey on Friends, "the point is moo, like a cows opinon, it doesn't matter"!









Christian totally cheered at the end of cars. It was too cute. I even caught a pic. will post at some point, you know, when it gets out of the camera.









HA! I don't get in pictures... I'll see what I can do...

I saw the Consumer Reports story on yahoo yesterday (and heard it on the radio day before) but here's what came up in a search I actually get CR but, um, guess I haven't read that magazine yet. Anyone else get magazines that just sit around the house and don't get read?









C is only 30 lbs too... So who is going to drive them on their first date cause C's gotta take his car seat to college with him







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Dancing... Katie loves to dance. I'm thinging about signing up for a salsa babies class. Read more s
Sounds like fun.

Still in the throes of teething here. With the necklace, and Hylands tablets she still screams bloody murder. So she's getting a small dose of motrin before bedtime and once in the morning. Oh and she took no naps yesterday. That's right, zero.







: But she did sleep in 4 hour blocks after she went to bed until the medicine started to wear off. She's now attacking one of my dining room chairs. Oy.

Carseats, Katie is in a big seat already, a Sunshine Kids Radian. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

*le sigh* this is OT but I have to come to my DCC to talk. I didnt feel like starting a new thread just to talk to the girls. I have been feeling down in the dumps for the last week. I dont know why maybe I am getting burned out. My usualy energy is on vacation and took my AR/OCD clean freak with it. My house is in disarray, the bathroom is hairy, the kitchen floor is crumby, the bedroom needs to be picked up etc. I just go about my days in a trance. I love my ds but he is driving me nutzo being so damn clingy, I need some hubby time and I can get this baby off my boob to save my life, he wont sleep in his side car crib only in the middle of the bed. If we didnt have a stupid smelly roomate we could go dtd in other rooms but we have a stupid smelly roomate. Gawd I cant wait to have a home of our own but it wont be for another year unless I get a job that pays twice what day care would cost. I guess I could work this summer at night when dh is home so that he can watch ds. ack I dont know. I start classes on the 16th and I still havent gotten a good milk supply worked up nor meet the women that I am trading day care with, or situated my payment plan, found my classes locations or have a single book for any classes. I am not even motivated enough to get dresses I have to force my self to do this. Maybe I ned to go pump and leave ds at home and go grocery shopping myself today, get away from the constant needyness (is that a word). This goes for dh to. Its like everytime I turn around someone needs me, needs me to thread the serger, needs me to feed them, needs me to clean up after them, needs me to wipe their @$$.. I wanna scream and run away. I NEED a break.

I just NEED to vent, sorry about breaking the groove you are about the only women I can talk to who wont tell me mainstreem crapola.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I am borrowing an ergo. Like it so far, but I feel like she's still a little small to get on my back easily. But it's only been a day. I have my eye on one of these: http://edenbabycarrier.com/. But I have to rid myself of one I already have to justify this. The straps on the Beco look better than the straps on the ergo. hmmm. another reason not to go online. I don't need to spend money!

She's sleeping in the sidecarred crib now. Let's see how long this lasts. I ended up getting an organic mattress and bedding from Naturepedic, btw, and I was really happy with the quality and their customer service.

I LOVE that site w/ the Mei Tai's!! Now I've got my eye on one too. I never thought the mei tai would work for me, cuz I've only seen them tied in front across the boobs, and mine are too big for that mess! But they had different ties, so now I want one!! How do like the crib sidecarred? We love it, but he still seems to sleep on the bed w/ us.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
HA! I don't get in pictures... I'll see what I can do...

Anyone else get magazines that just sit around the house and don't get read?









C is only 30 lbs too... So who is going to drive them on their first date cause C's gotta take his car seat to college with him







:

Yea, Im usually the one taking the photos! And Im guilty of not reading mags I get. My mom got me a subscription of Parents or Parenting, not sure which one, and it actually hangs out it in the plastic it comes in till I finally open it, usually after I get the next months







And it looks like one of us will have to drive them on their first date cuz they'll both have to ride in the back!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Dancing... Katie loves to dance. I'm thinging about signing up for a salsa babies class. .

Still in the throes of teething here. Carseats,

Baby salsa classes! Now thats cool! Hugs for little Katie, poor baby. Try warming up the necklace with your hands or putting near a lamp to warm up (not too hot, obviously) and it works better. Does she wear it all the time? We never take it off him.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
*le sigh* this is OT but I have to come to my DCC to talk. I didnt feel like starting a new thread just to talk to the girls. I have been feeling down in the dumps for the last week. I dont know why maybe I am getting burned out. My usualy energy is on vacation and took my AR/OCD clean freak with it. My house is in disarray, the bathroom is hairy, the kitchen floor is crumby, the bedroom needs to be picked up etc. I just go about my days in a trance. I love my ds but he is driving me nutzo being so damn clingy, I need some hubby time and I can get this baby off my boob to save my life, he wont sleep in his side car crib only in the middle of the bed. If we didnt have a stupid smelly roomate we could go dtd in other rooms but we have a stupid smelly roomate. Gawd I cant wait to have a home of our own but it wont be for another year unless I get a job that pays twice what day care would cost. I guess I could work this summer at night when dh is home so that he can watch ds. ack I dont know. I start classes on the 16th and I still havent gotten a good milk supply worked up nor meet the women that I am trading day care with, or situated my payment plan, found my classes locations or have a single book for any classes. I am not even motivated enough to get dresses I have to force my self to do this. Maybe I ned to go pump and leave ds at home and go grocery shopping myself today, get away from the constant needyness (is that a word). This goes for dh to. Its like everytime I turn around someone needs me, needs me to thread the serger, needs me to feed them, needs me to clean up after them, needs me to wipe their @$$.. I wanna scream and run away. I NEED a break.

I just NEED to vent, sorry about breaking the groove you are about the only women I can talk to who wont tell me mainstreem crapola.

Oh honey! Big Big hugs!







Sounds like some serious burn out! See if you can't get yourself a break and take it out of the home! Cuz if you think you're gonna go take a minute to yourself and take a bubble bath, you will be interrupted! Go shopping by yourself, even if its just to the grocery store. I remember when I was feeling totally burnt out when #2 was a babe and I went to the store by myself, it felt soooo good. I be bopped around that store, almost dancing in the aisles like I was in a club!







Hope it gets better hon. Sounds like you really need a little "you" time!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
*le sigh* this is OT but I have to come to my DCC to talk. I didnt feel like starting a new thread just to talk to the girls. I have been feeling down in the dumps for the last week. I dont know why maybe I am getting burned out. My usualy energy is on vacation and took my AR/OCD clean freak with it. My house is in disarray, the bathroom is hairy, the kitchen floor is crumby, the bedroom needs to be picked up etc. I just go about my days in a trance. I love my ds but he is driving me nutzo being so damn clingy, I need some hubby time and I can get this baby off my boob to save my life, he wont sleep in his side car crib only in the middle of the bed. If we didnt have a stupid smelly roomate we could go dtd in other rooms but we have a stupid smelly roomate. Gawd I cant wait to have a home of our own but it wont be for another year unless I get a job that pays twice what day care would cost. I guess I could work this summer at night when dh is home so that he can watch ds. ack I dont know. I start classes on the 16th and I still havent gotten a good milk supply worked up nor meet the women that I am trading day care with, or situated my payment plan, found my classes locations or have a single book for any classes. I am not even motivated enough to get dresses I have to force my self to do this. Maybe I ned to go pump and leave ds at home and go grocery shopping myself today, get away from the constant needyness (is that a word). This goes for dh to. Its like everytime I turn around someone needs me, needs me to thread the serger, needs me to feed them, needs me to clean up after them, needs me to wipe their @$$.. I wanna scream and run away. I NEED a break.

I just NEED to vent, sorry about breaking the groove you are about the only women I can talk to who wont tell me mainstreem crapola.

Sweetie, you do need a break! Big







Seriously though, do what Kelly suggested. Getting out of the house on your own may be just what you need. I remember going to Target to get a cd for ME was just a great fabulous trip and felt much better. Heck when you get clingy babe, even having dh take babe for an hour to allow you to put on some music and clean a room in peace feels good! RE: couple time, in the first year, we forget that so much! Is there no one you can trust to watch DS for a couple hours so you can just spend time with your hubby? If not, really try putting the babe asleep early one night so you can just reconnect by talking/hanging out. Or once the babe is finally asleep, wake your dh up! Seriously, he won't complain







Just ask my husband...







: It makes all the difference in the world. Hang in there mama...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Dancing... Katie loves to dance. I'm thinging about signing up for a salsa babies class. Read more s
Sounds like fun.

Still in the throes of teething here. With the necklace, and Hylands tablets she still screams bloody murder. So she's getting a small dose of motrin before bedtime and once in the morning. Oh and she took no naps yesterday. That's right, zero.







: But she did sleep in 4 hour blocks after she went to bed until the medicine started to wear off. She's now attacking one of my dining room chairs. Oy.

Carseats, Katie is in a big seat already, a Sunshine Kids Radian. I'm very happy with it.

That does sound like fun! I dance with the boys around the house all the time. It's so great!







:

And teething bites. Pun intended.







: Little puppy teeth hurt when they chomp down on tender flesh....







The only thing is, it is such a small part of their time.... Just think a few months and we go to a totally different thing.

Leigh-Anne, Mikey looks like such a big boy!







J is finally changing his looks again too. Man, it has gone by so quick....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Baby salsa classes! Now thats cool! Hugs for little Katie, poor baby. Try warming up the necklace with your hands or putting near a lamp to warm up (not too hot, obviously) and it works better. Does she wear it all the time? We never take it off him.

I've had a necklace on her for a while. I was taking it off at night, but I got a new one with a screw clasp instead of a lobster claw and I like that better, so she's been wearing it the last 3 nights. I think I'm going to try warming it up. She's in a good mood most of the time, but when she starts to get sleepy she just falls apart and screams until I give her something else to help with the pain. Nap times, hylands gel works, but night time it doesnt seem to be enough.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Riki- I have btst to some extent. I agree, you need a break even if its going to the grocery alone or something do it in the next 12 hours. The stress you have will hurt your milk supply too.

As far as the house. Its a 5 bedroom 3 bath on a decent lot with a 2.5 car garage like we have now. It was a small ranch with a huge addition on top so the master is huge w a decent bath. Also two other bedrooms and a full bath. And 2 bedrooms on the main floor w a full bath. An unfinished bsmt finishes it off in a kid infested neighborhood. We will only move for a master bath, and bigger kitchen and kid oriented neighborhood. It needs work like a new kitchen and 3 new bathrooms. Which we have done before so we can do it. We put in a bid and we are now at standstill off by 10K.

We actually saw it the week before Maggie was born last year and it was priced 50K more than the list now. Its been sitting. The owner had the place looking like it should be on clean sweep when we first saw it last year. She had a bsmt full of stuff crammed to the ceiling, 4 rooms crammed, a living room crammed of furniture and the tv blaring and she was present during the showing AND following us around talking and talking. Needless to say we left after 10 minutes. Well my friend/realtor told me her office got it last week and to check it out. The listing agent got her to clean it out and WOW! I brought Bob back yesterday and we put in the offer last night 35K under and they came back 5K under list, I went up 5K and they came down 5K. We are at 10K difference.
So I will let her sit for a week and I know she will call us back. I told the agent we will sign the papers for our price tomorrow. We have finacing and this home we took apart and put back together will be sold within days. So as you all know how I am, I will not budge. Besides there is always another home to be had.....so thats my story so far.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sounds awesome Amy! Good luck!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I just NEED to vent, sorry about breaking the groove you are about the only women I can talk to who wont tell me mainstreem crapola.

Awe hun, I'm so sorry. The Velcro babies can be draining! And it's equally frustrating when you really want/need to get something done, and just can't. BTDT (and am still there







). Definitely get some alone time. heck, a walk around the block (if it's not too cold where you are) could even be refreshing! Is there a friend nearby you could go visit with for a while, just to get out of the house? Even with the little one? Or, when your DH gets home, hand him the baby, tell him there's milk in the fridge and leave for a little while.









Believe me, I'm sure y'all will hear your fair share of venting from me in a few weeks when I'm trying to constantly nurse Jackson, keep Samantha from eating everything in sight, keep my house above health code, work on my schoolwork, and make a little income. Then again, I probably won't have time to vent.









Hang in there! I wish we all lived close together so that we could help each other out! I'd totally watch babes while y'all got your much needed mama time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I will let her sit for a week and I know she will call us back. I told the agent we will sign the papers for our price tomorrow. We have finacing and this home we took apart and put back together will be sold within days. So as you all know how I am, I will not budge. Besides there is always another home to be had.....so thats my story so far.







:

Sounds fantastic! And BIG!







I know Brad eventually would love to have a 5 bedroom house. He really wants the kids to each have their own room, but with 4 kids, that's not gonna happen for a while.









Keeping fingers crossed that it all goes your way!

Samantha spent the night with my parents last night. Brad and I had a gala event to go to, and I had found a sitter, but then my mom called and asked if she could watch her, so I said sure. My parents didn't get to spend much time with my niece when she was a baby, and missed the baby stage with DDs1&2 (for obvious reasons) so they're psyched to have a baby around again. So I took Sam up to their house around 3:30 yesterday, and then Brad and I went out to our event. We were thinking we'd get one night of sleep in before Jackson arrives.

Yeah, that didn't happen so much for me.







I kept waking up and listening for Sam, or Victoria, or Sydney, and of course heard nothing since it's not our weekend. My house was kidless







. I ended up going in to Victoria and Sydney's room in the middle of the night, and I laid on DD1's bed while I held DD2's stuffed animal and smelled DD3's blanket. Brad came to find me shortly thereafter, kissed me and said, "you're such a mom. Bring their stuff to bed with us." He's a keeper.







:

When I got to my parent's house this afternoon, my dad said they put her to bed in the pack-and-play which had been set up beside their bed, but she started fussing around 8:15, so my mom brought her to bed with them. Sam slept in between my parents all night.







Apparently co-sleeping lasts forever, just with different generations! My parents were so glad to get to spend time with her, and kept going on and on about how much of a joy it is to be around her, and how wonderful it is that I "let" them watch her.

The best part was that when I walked in to my parent's house, Sam saw me, gave a big huge grin, squealed, and practically jumped off my mom's lap to get to me, and then sat on my lap for the next half hour stroking my cheek and grinning.







I don't think I'll be spending a night away from her for a while. it was just too hard. It's bad enough that I only get to see my oldest kids part time. I don't need my little one gone too!

Oh, and my dad had a blast giving her some sweet potato at dinner tonight. She ate half of one! I was amazed she ate so much, since she'd just had a full bottle, but she was chowing down. They're on sale at our grocery store right now, so I'll go get some on monday and slice 'em up and freeze 'em for her so they don't go bad.

Alright, I'm done rambling. Off to bed with me! My baby is home, and curled up asleep, and all is right in my world.

Night ladies!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Actaully our plans are if we get the 5 bedroom house is to knock out the main floor bedrooms. We will probably knock out the front bedroom and have a larger living room area. The back bedroom on the main floor would be an office or something of the sort. But the kitchen would be updated and the walls would be knocked out of there too. We would even consider going out the back of the kitchen a few feet. We shall see..


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I will let her sit for a week and I know she will call us back. I told the agent we will sign the papers for our price tomorrow. We have finacing and this home we took apart and put back together will be sold within days. So as you all know how I am, I will not budge. Besides there is always another home to be had.....so thats my story so far.







:

The house sounds awesome!! And huge! Good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I ended up going in to Victoria and Sydney's room in the middle of the night, and I laid on DD1's bed while I held DD2's stuffed animal and smelled DD3's blanket. Brad came to find me shortly thereafter, kissed me and said, "you're such a mom. Bring their stuff to bed with us." Apparently co-sleeping lasts forever, just with different generations!
The best part was that when I walked in to my parent's house, Sam saw me, gave a big huge grin, squealed, !

You're too cute! And Brad is such a sweetie. I miss the girls so much when they stay with my inlaws for a weekend. And the inlaws cosleep with them too! I think thats so great! Glad you guys had a great time at your Gala Event. Did you get any pics of you guys all fancied up?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Nope, no pics.







We ran out the door to get to the event, and then forgot to bring the camera to ask someone to take out picture.







Oh well.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

I can't believe it!! We're on the 2nd page and it noon!! Where is everyone?







:

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend and enjoy a day off tomorrow for Martin Luther Kings Day.

We were over a friends house yesterday for her daughters birthday, then we stayed to watch the N.O Saints v. Philly Eagles game and THE SAINTS WON!!!!!!!!!














:























As you can tell we're Saints fans and this is a historical event since this is the first time in the 40 year history of the team that they've even been in an NFC South Championship game, let alone winning it!!! Its very exciting! Especially since N.O had such a horrible year last year and is still trying to recover from Katrina. Now we just have to wait and see who wins today between Seattle and Chicago Bears. If we make it to the Super Bowl I think the city of N.O will be soooo crazy!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
We were over a friends house yesterday for her daughters birthday, then we stayed to watch the N.O Saints v. Philly Eagles game and THE SAINTS WON!!!!!!!!!














:























!

Blah blah...rub it in!!!! That was some game...us Philly fans are in mourning here.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Happy sunday! Hanging here,waiting for the game to start. Any football fans out there?

sleepy babe here today. cleaning closets I can't beleve she's going to 12 mo clothes already! 6-9 just fit she'll only be ably to wear them for another couple of weeks. Were does the time go?

Congrats sarah for keeping jackson bakking!







CUTE BELLY PIC!

Helen cute mei tie I love the purple one.

Oh the door way incident, sleepy mom carries sleeping babe, babes head smashes into door jam! babe wakes up not happy.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Now Kelly, you know we actually try and spend family time when hubbies are home and we don't have to go to work







It's always slower on weekends.

I actually came on the computer to print out a pretty copy of my resume and update my references. Just got back from shopping and got a couple new suits for interviewing. Figure if I am really going to do this job search thing I should do it right.

C still seems sick. He actually had a fever yesterday AND was laying still under a blanket in his grandfather's arms. So not my kid.







He fell asleep on the way back from the mall so DH is laying down with him right now.

OH! And they just opened our Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf and I am currently enjoying a cafe mocha (with soy...)
 













AND I actually had a slice of cheese today and no signs of discomfort from Jonah so my exile on dairy may be letting up.







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry ladies, sorry for the Eagles Fans out there, I was hoping we could kick their butts next week but it looks like we will be kicking the Saints butt!!







:

Oh when the saints, come marchin in..

oh when the saints come marchin in,

Oh I will Love to see my bears beat them!!!!

When the saints come marchin in...

I was hoping to make cheese steak sandwiches for the game but now I guess it Gumbo!
Care to make a bet??







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Now Kelly, you know we actually try and spend family time when hubbies are home and we don't have to go to work







It's always slower on weekends.

I actually came on the computer to print out a pretty copy of my resume and update my references. Just got back from shopping and got a couple new suits for interviewing. Figure if I am really going to do this job search thing I should do it right.

C still seems sick. He actually had a fever yesterday AND was laying still under a blanket in his grandfather's arms. So not my kid.







He fell asleep on the way back from the mall so DH is laying down with him right now.

OH! And they just opened our Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf and I am currently enjoying a cafe mocha (with soy...)














AND I actually had a slice of cheese today and no signs of discomfort from Jonah so my exile on dairy may be letting up.







:


I know I know....I hopped on the computer this morning to check my emails and just had to pop in and say hi







:

On the interviewing..Go and Get 'Em Tiger!!

Poor C!! I hate that he's not feeling well. Hopefully he'll be all bright eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow









Im soooo jealous about the slice of cheese!! Enjoy another one for me, kay!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sorry ladies, sorry for the Eagles Fans out there, I was hoping we could kick their butts next week but it looks like we will be kicking the Saints butt!!







:

Oh when the saints, come marchin in..

oh when the saints come marchin in,

Oh I will Love to see my bears beat them!!!!

When the saints come marchin in...

I was hoping to make cheese steak sandwiches for the game but now I guess it Gumbo!
Care to make a bet??







:

Ok, chicky, them's fightin' words







I'd be in for a $5 bet. and I didn't know Yankee's knew how to make Gumbo?







:


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Haven't read to catch up, but Angelique I had a dream I met you last night. I know you work for a University (right?) and so do I and your "new job" was at my University. We met for lunch and we became IRL friends. It was awesome. Just had to share


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry no yankees here. I will do this- the winner gets to do ddddc to the other! But what chicago meal are you making down there???


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I think Marlow has an ear infection. She has been clawing at it all day. Does anyone have some natural remedies for ear aches?


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

belladonna and hylands earache stuff works well. i think simalson makes the drops but i can't imagine baby being happy about or sitting still long enough for drops...something warm and filled with lavendar or chamomille would probably help too if you could have her lay on it. maybe if you have a rice sock or something, lay it on your chest between your chest and her head?

good luck...that stinks. she's not just an "ear puller" when she's tired, right? my dd2 was like that and everyone always tried telling me she had ear infections, but she's never had one. she just pulls on her ear when tired and when tired...she was cranky.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Garlic oil rocks. As does getting the baby to a chiropractor


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

oh! and if it *is* an ear infection (i have an odoscope so i can always tell) - imo, i'd take her in for the antibiotics. i know it sucks, but they experience almost immediate relief and heal quite quickly. that's the only thing i always take my kids to the doc for and accept antibiotics for...ear infections. everything else i'm pretty wait and see about or treat homeopathically or herbally or otherwise "naturally" but the ear infections...amoxicillin every time.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm the opposite.







I'd leave antibiotics for a last resort. But I was very over medicated with antibiotics as a kid, and I messed up my immune system...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not 100% positive that it is an ear infection but she never used to tug at her ears until yesterday and a lot today. When she's tired she does "buggy" head and rubs her eyes. Last night she woke up screaming a horrible scream that didn't let up for a long time.

I'm just guessing it's an ear infection. Lee and I were both plagued with ear infections as children and we both had tubes early on and I also had them again at 7. I still get ear infections to this day but I never thought of doing anything not antibioticky (?) until we had the baby.

How does the garlic oil work? Do you drop it in her ear?

I'm very curious about the odoscope too!

Thank you for the quick responses!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I'm the opposite.







I'd leave antibiotics for a last resort. But I was very over medicated with antibiotics as a kid, and I messed up my immune system...









i know what you're saying...seriously ear infections are the one AND only thing i've done antibiotics for in my kids. i wish there was something else that brought immediate, effective relief, but i admit, i haven't found anything else for that particular ailment...so far


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I'm very curious about the odoscope too!

i bought one online so i'd know b4 i went in if it was an ear infection since that's the only thing i really do the doc for...at least so far. that way i could save myself a trip if not. it was about $40 if i remember correctly. and sometimes if i get really lucky when i use it and *know* it's an ear infection, i can call my doc and she'll phone in an rx and i get to skip the office visit...love that. between all 3 of my girls, i have probably 3 ear infections a year, but since i too was plagued by them as a kid, i invested in the odoscope so i could keep on top of them. my dd2 has never had one, but my other two girls rotate getting them from time to time.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Haven't read to catch up, but Angelique I had a dream I met you last night. I know you work for a University (right?) and so do I and your "new job" was at my University. We met for lunch and we became IRL friends. It was awesome. Just had to share









Seriously, AF must be coming cause I have been weepy all day. Thanks







I was planning on emailing you soon about my church experience this morning... When I get around to it.... I will actually be sad to leave my University but, they don't have them really close to me so....









I got my application officially posted on their website and all my stuff printed up.

Now J is sleeping on me and I am waiting VERY patiently for 24 to begin.







:

Lindsey~ hope Marlow feels better. Poor babe. C had ear infections when he was a babe too. We did do antibiotics. It was the only time he got them. They finally stopped when he turned a year. I think he had 4 of them. I remember I was worried about it because it seemed like they never got knocked out.

C seems to be feeling better. Had a good nap this afternoon and is eating and playing again. Looks like he is on the mend.

Hi Korin! Missed you lately







: How goes balancing work and child go?

Kelly & Amy~ good luck to you both, so glad I am not a sports fan









Sarah, you are better than I. The first time I left C was for my 5 year anniversary, a week before he turned 2. He stayed in my house with my sister (who was watching him while we worked at that time). We went to Vegas over night. I haven't left him overnight again since. I know, I'm pathetic. But I just miss him too dang much.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Poor Marlow! Sometimes ear pulling goes with teething, but better to get looked at. My mom had an otoscope, and she missed ear infections all the time. Apparently they aren't always that obvious (or she possibly was just really bad at home doctorin'). But for the totally obvious ones, it's great to save a trip to a sick kid waiting room. I think now the AAP recommends pain relief and watching for the first 24-48 hours, and then antibiotics if not better? Pain relief is the key part for me. Those suckers hurt. I'd try the garlic oil. Hyland's makes ear ache tabs too, but we haven't tried them.

So Harper gags on every bit of food that she tries. Anyone else have this? I was thinking "Oh, she's not ready," but today I noticed that she sees food, starts salivating obviously, and then starts gagging, but still tries to put it in her mouth (hunk of my banana in this case, this morning). Weird? It's not tongue thrust. Pre-emptive gagging. She has every readiness sign and was happily picking up Trader Joe's Os with her thumb and index finger, but put them in the mouth, and horrrk. I also offered her some breastmilk on a spoon to play with, and she gagged on that! She can drink water from an open cup though. She makes a nursing motion and sort of slurps up the water. She had her frenulum removed, and part of me is afraid there's some oral-motor problem as a result of this. I guess I'll give it time and see how she does in a month. Her latch is all f'd up right now too, owwwwww. She's still working on the next few teeth pretty hard.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I have an otoscope in my office also, but haven't ever looked in Ruby's ears. When she pulls on her ears, I usually assume she's tired, or teething but no teeth yet







But, like harper, her latch is beyond ick right now and she's cranky as all get out. Seriously. GET OUT.

Garlic oil, just drop it in the ear canal.







It's a natural anit-biotic









helen, dont know about the gagging. Ruby hasn't gotten much solids. I'm just too lazy. She's interested, but I'm not


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
helen, dont know about the gagging. Ruby hasn't gotten much solids. I'm just too lazy. She's interested, but I'm not









I wish I'd never offered anything. You know how they make a connection and then expect it to be that way forever? Now she knows what a banana is for, and she expects to have her crack at said banana. Bleah. Now during meals, she licks and then throws Trader Joe's Os on the floor for fun. Keeps her busy at least.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Elijah gags alot too and even when it's just a taste of something. Tonight I was juicing some pears so I brought a chunk over to him (he of course was excited), I put it up to his mouth and he immediantly gagged. But he kept trying to put it in his mouth so it wasn't like he didn't like it.







I feel bad eating in front of him now. He wants food so bad. I thought I was no longer afraid of the choking thing but I always think about it. I'm so nervous to give him a chunk of food. I know they say that babies will only swallow what they can, if it's too big they'll just spit it out but...I don't know. Elijah bit off a pretty big piece of banana last week. I immediantly took it out. I was afraid he'd choke. Is this valid or am I just overreacting?









Poor Marlow.







I hope she feels better soon.

Korin, I have a "chiropractic" question. Would you say that alot of yoga positions are bad for your spine? The 2 chiropractors that I know both told me that same thing. They didn't recommend doing yoga. Or, *some* yoga. Would you agree with this? Dr. B (main chiro) said that most of his patients are yoga instructors. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Gotta go watch my 24 but both my kids did the gag thing. Someone mentioned if you give them big enough pieces they will just bite off the part they can actually eat but, um, not my kids. Everything has to be totally water down puree at first. J is starting to be able to accept small pieces of fish and mashed avocado now, but he still gags on "real" apple sauce. It needs to be thinned out with breastmilk unless I am using the canned stage 1 baby food stuff.

okay, night!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Haven't read to catch up, but Angelique I had a dream I met you last night. I know you work for a University (right?) and so do I and your "new job" was at my University. We met for lunch and we became IRL friends. It was awesome. Just had to share









what a neat dream!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sorry no yankees here. I will do this- the winner gets to do ddddc to the other! But what chicago meal are you making down there???

Ok, so we veggies and now I'm not doing dairy cuz of J.C's eczema (which is gone by the way, so definetly dairy) so that leaves out Chicago style pizza. Ok, how 'bout veggie Chicago dogs. What are some other signature Chicago Foods. Don't Chicago dogs have a pickle spear or something like that on the dog. Sounds good though... Ok, deal on the ddddc. Im excited, this is fun









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I think Marlow has an ear infection. She has been clawing at it all day. Does anyone have some natural remedies for ear aches?

Poor baby! I don't know of any natural remedies. My mom always put hydrogen peroxide in our ears and I wouldn't do anything my mom did to us when we were little cuz its usally bad







Not that she was mean or anything, I think just a little lacking on common sense









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i bought one online so i'd know b4 i went in if it was an ear infection since that's the only thing i really do the doc for...at least so far. that way i could save myself a trip if not. it was about $40 if i remember correctly. and sometimes if i get really lucky when i use it and *know* it's an ear infection, i can call my doc and she'll phone in an rx and i get to skip the office visit...love that. between all 3 of my girls, i have probably 3 ear infections a year, but since i too was plagued by them as a kid, i invested in the odoscope so i could keep on top of them. my dd2 has never had one, but my other two girls rotate getting them from time to time.

Wow, never thought to buy an otoscope. But then between both girls, they've only had 3 ear infections total and each time we waited, watched and used antibiotics only twice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

So Harper gags on every bit of food that she tries. Anyone else have this? I was thinking "Oh, she's not ready," but today I noticed that she sees food, starts salivating obviously, and then starts gagging, but still tries to put it in her mouth (hunk of my banana in this case, this morning). Weird? It's not tongue thrust. Pre-emptive gagging. She has every readiness sign and was happily picking up Trader Joe's Os with her thumb and index finger, but put them in the mouth, and horrrk. I also offered her some breastmilk on a spoon to play with, and she gagged on that! She can drink water from an open cup though. She makes a nursing motion and sort of slurps up the water. She had her frenulum removed, and part of me is afraid there's some oral-motor problem as a result of this. I guess I'll give it time and see how she does in a month. Her latch is all f'd up right now too, owwwwww. She's still working on the next few teeth pretty hard.

Oh, ouch for you with her wonky latch. Hope it gets better soon. You think its from her teething? Neither of the girls gagged and J.C doesn't either, but I know its fairly common and not a bad thing to have IMO. I get so worried that J.C will take too big a chunk and choke, so I usually give him really small pieces of food or we use the stage one Earth's Best jarred food.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I have an otoscope in my office also, but haven't ever looked in Ruby's ears. When she pulls on her ears, I usually assume she's tired, or teething but no teeth yet







But, like harper, her latch is beyond ick right now and she's cranky as all get out. Seriously. GET OUT.

Garlic oil, just drop it in the ear canal.







It's a natural anit-biotic









helen, dont know about the gagging. Ruby hasn't gotten much solids. I'm just too lazy. She's interested, but I'm not









Sorry Ruby's latch is wonky too. Wonder if Ruby and Harper have been texting each other and they've decided to conspire against you guys







Didn't know that garlic is antibiotic, cool, good to know!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I was afraid he'd choke. Is this valid or am I just overreacting?









Korin, I have a "chiropractic" question. Would you say that alot of yoga positions are bad for your spine? The 2 chiropractors that I know both told me that same thing. They didn't recommend doing yoga. Or, *some* yoga. Would you agree with this? Dr. B (main chiro) said that most of his patients are yoga instructors. What are your thoughts?










I don't think you're overreacting at all. I have the same fear. Its better safe than sorry, I always say. And Im interested in hearing what Korin has to say about the yoga. I want to use my yoga and pilates dvd's but Im afraid I'll hurt my back. I have a bulging L5 S1 disc that's displacing the sciatic nerve and have had epidural steroid injections last year and this year in August for the pain. So I definetly don't want to do anything thats gonna put me back in "back pain hell"

Oh and Hi Ange, enjoying 24? Thats one show we haven't gotten in to. Just thinking of you and wishing you luck tomorrow. You're in my prayers tonight


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Kelly, you're pink now!







You are officially in "The Cool Club"


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Garlic oil, just drop it in the ear canal.







It's a natural anit-biotic









here's my thing. my kids will eat garlic, but would NEVER concede to having anything dropped in their ears...nevermind while dealing with raging ear infection. i've tried, trust me. thus why i've gone for the antibiotic since it goes in the mouth and anything that tastes like bubblegum is good by my 4yo - LOL.

any recommendations there? actually the next time my 7yo complains i should try the garlic oil dropped in the ear again with her b/c she's old enough to be reasoned with...if not bribed







i really would rather avoid the antibiotics, they just always immediately stop the pain and clear up the problem so i admit i've just gone right to the old AB the very next day after the inevitable middle-of-the-night pain.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


Heather, you are a menace. .


Yes. Yes, I am.

LOVE those mei tais....yummy!!

We lvoe the side car action, too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Heather, can't wait to see pics of this carrier. J is just getting too heavy to do in my old sling and I really can't stand pushing that stroller all over so really thinking about it... And yes, Sir-Mix-a-Lot rocked!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


I know you've said, but what carrier do you have? I got a Moby D, but ended up selling it, cuz he just felt too heavy for it. It was uncomfortable for me, I think cuz Im so short. I use my maya pouch and hipcarry him, but I'd love something for the back. Keep in mind Im only 4'11" and he's already a fourth of my height!










I will have my mom take a pic of us today and post it. It's a Beco. I'm only 5 feet, so I'm not that much taller than you - I love it. I thought the wide waistband might bother me because I'm so short, but it fits just fine, and is a great "seat" for her to sit on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies*


quoting Joey on Friends, "the point is moo, like a cows opinon, it doesn't matter"!



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *rikiamber*


*le sigh* this is OT but I have to come to my DCC to talk.


 aw, hon.







- mamas already gave you great advice...hope you can get some time to yourself somehow soon!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


So as you all know how I am, I will not budge. Besides there is always another home to be had.....so thats my story so far.







:


I love it! Will be thinking good thoughts for you!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


I ended up going in to Victoria and Sydney's room in the middle of the night, and I laid on DD1's bed while I held DD2's stuffed animal and smelled DD3's blanket.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *medicmama*


Oh the door way incident, sleepy mom carries sleeping babe, babes head smashes into door jam! babe wakes up not happy.


Aw....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


I know they say that babies will only swallow what they can, if it's too big they'll just spit it out but...I don't know. Elijah bit off a pretty big piece of banana last week.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Someone mentioned if you give them big enough pieces they will just bite off the part they can actually eat but, um, not my kids.


 DS was this way - not the gagging, but the lack of portion control. Put 10 O's on his tray, and he'd shove all 10 in his mouth. Give him a big hunk of bagel to gnaw on, and he'd try to shove the whole thing in his mouth. He didn't really get the hang of portion control until he was around 18 months...so up until then, I was a food dispensing machine. I dunno. I think most "shoulds" are great guidelines, but you have to tailor them to your own child; heck, my two are so different and they came from the same gene pool and nuturing...

re: shedding. Because of my thyroid I already shed as it is...I've been rolling up ping-pong ball sized wads of hair from the shower daily - ick! I can't wait until this shed is DONE.

re: the movie Cars...we frequently play "Frank's chasing us" and "Tractor tipping" at our house. Frank hides in the darndest places and waits for us so he can pop out and "git" us....the spider plant, Katie's high chair, daddy's sneaker.







Man, I love my son. AND, I've started saying "kaaaaa CHOW" WAY too much.

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I think Marlow has an ear infection. She has been clawing at it all day. Does anyone have some natural remedies for ear aches?

No idea. Sam just started rubbing and pulling on her ears when she's tired though. Never done it before, and then all of a sudden, she's doin it. Weird.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sarah, you are better than I. The first time I left C was for my 5 year anniversary, a week before he turned 2. He stayed in my house with my sister (who was watching him while we worked at that time). We went to Vegas over night. I haven't left him overnight again since. I know, I'm pathetic. But I just miss him too dang much.









Yeah, pretty sure it doesn't make me better.







It's not something I plan to repeat any time soon. Like not 'til they're 10.







Seriously, I'm gonna be camped outside their dorm rooms when they go off to college.

Although, I think this has finalized the school question for us...we were mildly discussing (since we've got 5-6 years to figure it out) whether we'd want to start them in school when they reach the respective appropriate age (so they'd be one grade apart) or start them together so they'd always be in the same grade...pretty sure now I want them staggered, so that I'm not losing both of them to college/real life at the same time.









Samantha has started doing this thing where she sounds like she's gasping for air, but it's only when she's laying on the floor, on her belly, and yelling at her toys. If she's laying on the floor on her belly quietly, no gasping. Sitting up, no gasping. Laying in bed, no gasping. It freaks me out somethin terrible.

She just graduated in to the bigger size Robeez (6-12 months). She can still fit in the 0-6 months, but I think it makes her feel like she has to curl her toes up, KWIM? The bigger ones look HUGE on her.









Oh, and I had a jar of butternut squash and corn that I gave to her to try (this way we know if she likes it before buying the fresh produce since money is so tight) and she ate almost the entire jar in one sitting. She's very good at letting me know when she's full, so I'm not worried about over feeding her. She was just really hungry, and really liked the squash/corn combo apparently.







I was amazed that she just kept reaching for it!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Heather, do you take iodine for your thyroid? (If you don't mind me askin


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

HI!

Thanks for all the ear ache help! Marlow is still tugging at her ears. Maybe it is just teething like the Sears website mentions. I'm not sure. I 'm actually scared to go to the Dr. We stopped vaxes at 4 months and just never went back. No explanation given to our ped.

Lee seems eager to try the garlic oil instead of antibiotics -at least give it a try first. I have an auto-immune thyroid problem and we're a bit scared at why I have it. I have to admit I broke down and gave her some motrin last night.









On the food stuff:
I tried the banana thing with Marlow too and she stuck a big chunk in her mouth and terrified me. so I do mush it up for her still. We do solids because with her not nursing my supply is down and I am trying to avoid formula.

I actually watched football and basketball at a co-worker's house last night. I don't watch sports but I was ok with it there and it wasn't too painful!

I also checked out that Curious George album from the library-it's very cute! I will add some of those songs to my baby cd.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Heather, do you take iodine for your thyroid? (If you don't mind me askin
















I'm not sure what Heather does but I'll chime in with mine. I take a synthetic thyroid medicine every morning. I have since I was 12. My dose has been upped since the pregnancy and "nursing" too.

For me, my thyroid problem stemmed from my own body attacking my thyroid when it was sick and then it continued to attack it when it was healthy.

If I left it untreated I could get a goiter...no thanks!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HI!

Thanks for all the ear ache help! Marlow is still tugging at her ears. Maybe it is just teething like the Sears website mentions. I'm not sure. I 'm actually scared to go to the Dr. We stopped vaxes at 4 months and just never went back. No explanation given to our ped.

Lee seems eager to try the garlic oil instead of antibiotics -at least give it a try first. I have an auto-immune thyroid problem and we're a bit scared at why I have it. I have to admit I broke down and gave her some motrin last night.









On the food stuff:
I tried the banana thing with Marlow too and she stuck a big chunk in her mouth and terrified me. so I do mush it up for her still. We do solids because with her not nursing my supply is down and I am trying to avoid formula.

I actually watched football and basketball at a co-worker's house last night. I don't watch sports but I was ok with it there and it wasn't too painful!

I also checked out that Curious George album from the library-it's very cute! I will add some of those songs to my baby cd.


Lindsey, if you have a thyroid problem, you should look into taking iodine for it. I could give you (and Heather) a great website to check out.

Also about milk supply, my book I'm reading suggests giving Almond "Mylk" (tells you how to make nut & seed Mylks) as a BM supplement if needed. If you're interested I could tell you how to make it.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I'm not sure what Heather does but I'll chime in with mine. I take a synthetic thyroid medicine every morning. I have since I was 12. My dose has been upped since the pregnancy and "nursing" too.

For me, my thyroid problem stemmed from my own body attacking my thyroid when it was sick and then it continued to attack it when it was healthy.

If I left it untreated I could get a goiter...no thanks!


"The cause of goiter is lack of sufficient iodine in the soil and drinking water, or from inability to utilize iodine because of mercury toxicity from amalgam dental fillings and from mercury in immunizations."

I just took that from this website: (You can read it all under Iodine and the Thyroid Gland)

http:///www.iodinesource.com

I don't have a thyroid problem but I take a couple drops of detoxified iodine from organic asian kelp. it's an Edgar Cayce concept. I highly recommend reading this website!!

And I also take it for this reason: Iodine is the ONLY thing that can protect the thyroid against radiation.

Oh and Korin mentioned garlic..this is kinda cool I just read, "Even fewer are aware that Pasteur discovered and wrote up the first antibiotic experiment, in which he watched a substance gobble up his bacteria specimens. That "substance" was garlic."


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Lindsey, if you have a thyroid problem, you should look into taking iodine for it. I could give you (and Heather) a great website to check out.

Also about milk supply, my book I'm reading suggests giving Almond "Mylk" (tells you how to make nut & seed Mylks) as a BM supplement if needed. If you're interested I could tell you how to make it.

Yes, I'd be interested in that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
"The cause of goiter is lack of sufficient iodine in the soil and drinking water, or from inability to utilize iodine because of mercury toxicity from amalgam dental fillings and from mercury in immunizations."

I just took that from this website: (You can read it all under Iodine and the Thyroid Gland)

http:///www.iodinesource.com

I don't have a thyroid problem but I take a couple drops of detoxified iodine from organic asian kelp. it's an Edgar Cayce concept. I highly recommend reading this website!!

And I also take it for this reason: Iodine is the ONLY thing that can protect the thyroid against radiation.

Oh and Korin mentioned garlic..this is kinda cool I just read, "Even fewer are aware that Pasteur discovered and wrote up the first antibiotic experiment, in which he watched a substance gobble up his bacteria specimens. That "substance" was garlic."









That's interesting. I will look into that information. Thank you!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Also about milk supply, my book I'm reading suggests giving Almond "Mylk" (tells you how to make nut & seed Mylks) as a BM supplement if needed. If you're interested I could tell you how to make it.

I keep reading that seeds and nuts are to be avoided for kids under 2 due to allergy risks. I'd be a little cautious with this unless there's something I'm missing.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I forgot that I took some photos of Marlow yesterday.

Here she is:

looking proper

getting silly

singing a song - check out the teeth!

and here is the latest doll my sister made her:

happy cloud - front

happy cloud - back

thanks!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I keep reading that seeds and nuts are to be avoided for kids under 2 due to allergy risks. I'd be a little cautious with this unless there's something I'm missing.

Ah! yes! Thank you. I will do some research when I get the recipe. Lee is uber-cautious with everything I bring him.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I keep reading that seeds and nuts are to be avoided for kids under 2 due to allergy risks. I'd be a little cautious with this unless there's something I'm missing.

well the only supplement that was suggested for bm was almond mylk. in raw form. (in my book) it doesn't suggest any actual nuts or seeds until 8m+. and also that easily digestible nuts and seeds are almonds, sunflower, flax, hemp, sesame, and a few others.

but ya, don't really know much about avoiding them, definitely worth looking into! i do know that soy should be avoided.









but i guess when introducing any new food it should be given by itself and for like 2-4 days so that you can resonably deduce what food may be the cause of an allergic reaction.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I forgot that I took some photos of Marlow yesterday.

Here she is:

looking proper

getting silly

singing a song - check out the teeth!

and here is the latest doll my sister made her:

happy cloud - front

happy cloud - back

thanks!

ahh i love all of those! and that doll, how crafty!








Hattie


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Heather, do you take iodine for your thyroid? (If you don't mind me askin
















Don't mind you askin' at all!

I don't take iodine; I've been on synthetic hormone for 12 years now, and so long as I get my levels checked routinely, I'm in good shape. In the reading I've done, what I've read from both allopathic and complementary/holistic sources is that for those with thyroid problems, that it's a relatively delicate balance and can take lots of tweaking to reduce the synthetic hormone and incorporate iodine without throwing things way off - and quite honestly 1) I just don't have the time or energy right now to get into that, and 2) I feel good with the meds I'm taking now (you know, 'if it ain't broke....'). I imagine that trying to balance two completely differently-acting medications into my body would take more effort than I'm willing to put in now, since I feel fine on just the hormone replacement.

However, I'm always interested in learning and reading, so I appreciate your interest and suggestion! I never say never when it comes to natural alternatives to allopathic treatments.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

So, here's the Beco, from this morning:

Front

Back

Guess I should have had on a different colored shirt so you could see all the black straps. Oops. Took me all of 30 seconds to get her moved from the front to the back, so easy to do it all by yourself. She loves this thing, I can see already that I'm going to be wearing her a lot on my back in the future.







:

It was spendy, but worth it, as far as I'm concerned, because this girl loves to be in arms, but my arms can't hold her for long anymore (little chunker that she is!).

Aw, Lindsey, I just saw your siggy - RIP Hattie.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

oooooooooooooh i love it. i want one soooooo bad!!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
ahh i love all of those! and that doll, how crafty!








Hattie

Thank you
and thank you...poor Hattie.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you
and thank you...poor Hattie.



















I have created a monster I was eating ice cream and she snagged a hand full and was licking her hands screamming for more! we gag on everything,likes whole apple/pear with skin off. dislikes corrots,squash,avacardo.thats all we have tried so far. no "o"'s here yet. I too worry about chokeing.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Hattie

_*please excuse typos, I've got a big bandage on one finger where I cut myself with a veggie slicer.*_







:

I finally made it to the post office. It's only been 3 weeks since the last time I picked up the mail.







: I have received cards from Amy, Ange, Heather, Lindsey, Korin & Helen. Cute baby pictures abound at my house. DH says "who ARE these people?"







I've got more pictures sent to be printed so I'll get the rest of my cards sent as soon as the pictures come in.

We have a tooth. Just left of center on the bottom. It's not really visible yet, but it's through the skin. She's trying to get the second one out. The bump that is the second tooth is actually higher than the tooth that is out, but it hasn't cut through yet. I'm a little







: about the first necklace I bought her. I'm pretty convinced it isn't actually amber. I'd ordered a second one from the company that Kelly suggested because I liked the clasp better. Well, since I put that one on her (before the tooth came through), I haven't had to give her anything else and there has been no screaming at bedtimes. Brother.

And I'm uploading pictures to the blog now.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh yes, Katie gags at anything that has texture. But she likes food, so I mash everything really well. She also loves yogurt.

and more stuff, just because.
I was thinking the other day, how at this time last year, I was just starting to feel a baby move in my belly. We had no name picked out, had no idea if she would be a girl or a boy. Seems so bizarre to be this little girl that I hold now. seems like she's been here forever.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Haven't read everything but yeah post office for getting card to Canada for 39 cents!

Heather, I"m going to show DH your pics and see if he will accept purchasing a new carrier... We shall see... Does she get fussy when she is in front though? J gets all squirmy and fussy if held to tight and wants to "see" everything.

And I am so freaking out right now... I hate job searches...







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 

_*please excuse typos, I've got a big bandage on one finger where I cut myself with a veggie slicer.*_







:
<snip>
DH says "who ARE these people?"









_OUCH!_ <snip> and







to your DH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Heather, I"m going to show DH your pics and see if he will accept purchasing a new carrier... We shall see... Does she get fussy when she is in front though? J gets all squirmy and fussy if held to tight and wants to "see" everything.

It depends on her mood- sometimes she likes being on front, sometimes she doesn't. I found that I have more control of the "tightness" on this than I did on my wrap, so even on the front I can have her a little looser and still supported, cause of the clip thingy between the two straps, it makes sure it won't fall off my shoulders. I highly recommend a carrier of this type to anyone with a baby over 20 pounds, who is too heavy to wear in the front for etended periods of time. After being very dubious about the waistband, I love it. I'm not sure if a MT would give as much support in the waist/hip area, without the wide band like this has...but I could be entirely wrong. It's been known to happen on occasion.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oooooooooooooh i love it. i want one soooooo bad!!

I think if I wouldn't have had some Christmas money available, I would have sold some stuff to get one of these or an Ergo. I think Ergos are about $10-15-20 cheaper than these, but these are purtier.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

They are much prettier.







I was looking at a YAMO on TBW, used but in good condition for only $80 - a red hawaiian print. mmmmm


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Heather, dh likes your pjs









see ya'll later!


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Hi all.

There is no way I can catch up.

Did I miss anything important?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Hi all.

There is no way I can catch up.

Did I miss anything important?

We've missed you!!!!!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We've missed you!!!!!

ditto.

The BECO looks like a much better purchase than the Ergo - probably same in comfort and obviously much cuter! And since I totally think the Ergo was worth the money, I'd say the BECO would be. Really my favorite "rationalization" technique is to break things down into uses. So say I'm going to use even just once/week for the next 2 years. That's 104 uses. That's a little more than $1/use. Is that worth it? IMO, yes!!!

Oh Ange - did the meeting not go well then? Bummer. I'm soooooo feeling you sister. I do about a dozen memorares a day and I'm constantly stressed about it.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ditto.

The BECO looks like a much better purchase than the Ergo - probably same in comfort and obviously much cuter! And since I totally think the Ergo was worth the money, I'd say the BECO would be. Really my favorite "rationalization" technique is to break things down into uses. So say I'm going to use even just once/week for the next 2 years. That's 104 uses. That's a little more than $1/use. Is that worth it? IMO, yes!!!

Oh Ange - did the meeting not go well then? Bummer. I'm soooooo feeling you sister. I do about a dozen memorares a day and I'm constantly stressed about it.









I like your "rationalization"







I'm stealing that one!

I't just occured to me I wear mom jeans







: they fall off walking up the stairs.









I have had olivia in the hard frame back pack today she loves it,she yelled when I took her out.She likes to eat the tag on the thing.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I just bought an ergo from a local mama. I can't wait to pick it up next week!







(and I got it for $35)


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We've missed you!!!!!









Where have ya been? As you see we've been





















!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 

The BECO looks like a much better purchase than the Ergo - probably same in comfort and obviously much cuter!

The BECO is an awesome pack. I tried on both the Ergo and the BECO once and I liked the BECO better. There's a babywearing network here and it's so great -- you can try on any carrier you want.

When I get the money I'm buying a BECO for sure!!









Oh, and hi again everyone!







(Just jumpin' right on in here...)


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Korin, I have a "chiropractic" question. Would you say that alot of yoga positions are bad for your spine? The 2 chiropractors that I know both told me that same thing. They didn't recommend doing yoga. Or, *some* yoga. Would you agree with this? Dr. B (main chiro) said that most of his patients are yoga instructors. What are your thoughts?









Any thoughts?

That Beco carrier is cute but I really like the Ergo. I like the 'backpacky' look.








Mearaina & Augustine


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Ugh!

I just got done emailing a million photos to my teacher. He wants all of our assignment 1's emailed to him at 1-2 Megabytes per photo. It's 11-13 photos and 15 students. He doesn't have enough email space and gave us the wrong email address in the syllabus. I'm so frustrated. I emailed him over 5 times just get all of the images there only to have to do it again with another address!







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, Augustine, I would like to see you nurse the cat!









A few new pics. See the big white lumps in her gum that want to come out and chomp me? These are taking longer than the bottom ones did.

I am this close to ordering a Beco, but I can't decide on a print. I might just get the espresso for less husband complaining. The ergo is working out nicely, but I like that the back of the Beco is higher.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Oh and Hi Ange, enjoying 24? Thats one show we haven't gotten in to. Just thinking of you and wishing you luck tomorrow. You're in my prayers tonight

24 was awesome! Total Jack Bauer angst. Excited about two more hours today but nervous cause it seems like they are going to kill somebody important today and I hate that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Kelly, you're pink now!







You are officially in "The Cool Club"









Ha ha. I won't switch my color cause I don't like pink. Why couldn't it have been yellow? And still searching for the perfect pic to use as avatar...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I forgot that I took some photos of Marlow yesterday.

Here she is:

looking proper

getting silly

singing a song - check out the teeth!

and here is the latest doll my sister made her:

happy cloud - front

happy cloud - back

thanks!

Cute cute pics! That Marlow looks so sweet.

And sorry about Hattie. We lost 2 more birds this year and are down to one. It's so







: seeing him all alone. We started with 4...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So, here's the Beco, from this morning:

Front

Back

Guess I should have had on a different colored shirt so you could see all the black straps. Oops. Took me all of 30 seconds to get her moved from the front to the back, so easy to do it all by yourself. She loves this thing, I can see already that I'm going to be wearing her a lot on my back in the future.







:

It was spendy, but worth it, as far as I'm concerned, because this girl loves to be in arms, but my arms can't hold her for long anymore (little chunker that she is!).

I really may do it. Especially if it is easy for you to put on. I was looking at the Magazine (mothering) and the section that dealt with slings, in order to get the babe up on his back, the model had lay the babe on a chair and all this crazy stuff. How am I supposed to do all that when I am at the mall and watching my other child?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oooooooooooooh i love it. i want one soooooo bad!!

Don't you have an addiction you are trying to cut down on?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
:
I have created a monster I was eating ice cream and she snagged a hand full and was licking her hands screamming for more! we gag on everything,likes whole apple/pear with skin off. dislikes corrots,squash,avacardo.thats all we have tried so far. no "o"'s here yet. I too worry about chokeing.









At least if J snagged some ice cream, I might be able to have some myself







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
We have a tooth. Just left of center on the bottom. It's not really visible yet, but it's through the skin. She's trying to get the second one out. The bump that is the second tooth is actually higher than the tooth that is out, but it hasn't cut through yet. I'm a little







: about the first necklace I bought her. I'm pretty convinced it isn't actually amber. I'd ordered a second one from the company that Kelly suggested because I liked the clasp better. Well, since I put that one on her (before the tooth came through), I haven't had to give her anything else and there has been no screaming at bedtimes. Brother.

And I'm uploading pictures to the blog now.









Will check the blog pics but congrats and commiseration on the tooth! And







: about the first necklace..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I was thinking the other day, how at this time last year, I was just starting to feel a baby move in my belly. We had no name picked out, had no idea if she would be a girl or a boy. Seems so bizarre to be this little girl that I hold now. seems like she's been here forever.

I can't imagine life without both my boys now either









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Oh Ange - did the meeting not go well then? Bummer. I'm soooooo feeling you sister. I do about a dozen memorares a day and I'm constantly stressed about it.









Actually I posted before I went







It went okay I guess. As I said, this was a placement service, not the actual company so now I have to send him a message to see if he will consider me for this particular position. I mean, they accepted me as a "client" but then when he went looking for jobs that "matched" for me he pulled up one in Pasadena, and I was like, um, didn't I say I DIDN'T want to commute? Why do you think I just want to go in a different direction? So, I had an hour appt and was gone from my babes on our day off together for 4 hours, just to get someone to tell me he is going to look for jobs for me too, but no actual job lined up yet.







But I looked at the more detailed job description that they had on-line on their website and I think my degree is in the wrong field for them so they may not consider me.







Wish they would have shown that on the website originally though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I just bought an ergo from a local mama. I can't wait to pick it up next week!







(and I got it for $35)

I would never find something for so reasonable a price. Lucky ducky!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
The BECO is an awesome pack. I tried on both the Ergo and the BECO once and I liked the BECO better. There's a babywearing network here and it's so great -- you can try on any carrier you want.

When I get the money I'm buying a BECO for sure!!









Oh, and hi again everyone!







(Just jumpin' right on in here...)









Hello! Good to see ya. Update on baby please








: And Mearaina too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ugh!

I just got done emailing a million photos to my teacher. He wants all of our assignment 1's emailed to him at 1-2 Megabytes per photo. It's 11-13 photos and 15 students. He doesn't have enough email space and gave us the wrong email address in the syllabus. I'm so frustrated. I emailed him over 5 times just get all of the images there only to have to do it again with another address!







:

Don't you just hate it when you have to do things two/three times because someone else messed things up.







: Sorry Lindsey....









Night ya'll....


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm starting my mei tei, now that my books are done and I can get back to sewing. I also think that I'm going to try to find a less expensive backpack at the camping store next week when I go to the city and maybe try my hand at creating my own ergo/beco style carrier. Shouldn't be too hard, a couple pieces of fabric attached to the straps and waistband of a backpack. Whee.

And for something completely OT, I wonder if they'll deliver pizza this far out of town. Somehow I doubt it. I'm sure they wouldn't stop at the store for juice on their way.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry I missed the chiro question. I tend to skim









Um, I love yoga. I dont like bikram yoga, but most yoga practices are good for the body, if you advance slowly. I have lots of patients who do yoga, but most of them are so intune with their body, they know when they need adjustments to enhance their practice and life. As long as you are approaching yoga with ahimsa (non violence and gentle-ness) and honoring your body, I think it's awesome


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh and the sleep is crap again.fighting sleep all the way. still cute as a bug tho


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Oh and the sleep is crap again.fighting sleep all the way. still cute as a bug tho









Us too. I suspect ours is because DH went back to work today. We're at hour 6 of being awake, and no end in sight.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

My transfer starts today.















I'm nervous but I think my new boss is actually nicer than my old one. And I can get away from my divided office. One side hates the other side....that kind of crap. I've managed to stay away from taking sides but I've gotten some nasties from that. But seriously why would I want to holed up with a bunch of angries for 9 hours a day?

Oh well my new, possibly temporary, job is better than I had originally complained about. The boss is new and she wants to brain storm with me about what I could do and what my skills are. and I don't have to do the intake of phone calls!

It sucks that I'm losing my awesome office though. I had a large window and I was secluded in the way back.

But hopefully this is temporary or else I really like it and never want to go back


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
They are much prettier.







I was looking at a YAMO on TBW, used but in good condition for only $80 - a red hawaiian print. mmmmm











Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I just bought an ergo from a local mama. I can't wait to pick it up next week!







(and I got it for $35)









and









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Heather, dh likes your pjs









Thanks!







First pair of real PJs I've had in a while, I usually have just yoga pants and a Tshirt on; these were a Christmas present. Gotta love cartoon dogs and starbursts.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
That's 104 uses. That's a little more than $1/use. Is that worth it? IMO, yes!!!

This is my kind of thinking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
It just occured to me I wear mom jeans








: they fall off walking up the stairs.









I thought mom jeans were the ones that went way up above your belly button and were tapered at the ankles







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I am this close to ordering a Beco, but I can't decide on a print. I might just get the espresso for less husband complaining. The ergo is working out nicely, but I like that the back of the Beco is higher.

Great pics as usual, Helen. Yes, I liked the higher back feature of the beco, I am SUPER paranoid about DD leaning back and falling out, that's one of the reasons why I couldn't get the wrap to work by myself, I coudl never get the fabric up high around her back...she's a leaner...

And Lisa, I guess I am "girlier" than I thought







: , cause one of the reasons I liked the Beco better was that it didn't look so much like a backpack, but more like a MT







Variety is the spice of life, huh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I really may do it. Especially if it is easy for you to put on. I was looking at the Magazine (mothering) and the section that dealt with slings, in order to get the babe up on his back, the model had lay the babe on a chair and all this crazy stuff. How am I supposed to do all that when I am at the mall and watching my other child?







:
.

I will say this - you need 2 hands and concentration to do it on your own, since you are hoisting your babe unsupported onto your back. I start her out in front with the fabric pulled up all around her (with the waistband a little loose and not putting my arms through the straps) and then shimmy her around to my back under my armpit while holding the fabric still up, get my opposite (non armpit) arm through the one strap, then the other, then get everything tightened and adjusted. I've tried doing the over the shoulder toss (is that called the Santa toss?







), or skooching from my hip then pulling the fabric up over her, but I can never get the fabric the way I want it, it's always too low those ways. Even with starting out in front and then moving to the back, it takes me less than a minute to do the whole thing on my own. You'd have to trust C though to not, say, wedge himself between the row of shopping carts and the wall while you were doing that, though (not that I have any _particular_ experience with boys wedging themselves between shopping carts and walls or anything, though....







Note to self: Put baby in carrier while older child is *still* in car seat.







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And for something completely OT, I wonder if they'll deliver pizza this far out of town. Somehow I doubt it. I'm sure they wouldn't stop at the store for juice on their way. 

If anybody can do that with a backpack, I'm sure you could - pictures please when you get it done!!! And







: on the pizza and juice. I hope you were able to find someone to come out to you!!

So, DD took a 3-1/2-HOUR nap yesterday -







- on a Boppy on my lap, while I worked...she really, really needed it, and I'm so glad she got it. She didn't take more than a 30-minute nap since we got here to my parents on Saturday morning, and was super cranky by Monday morning. Hopefully she'll sleep again all the way home like she did on the trip here...fingers crossed.

Catch you later, ladies!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
2

And sorry about Hattie. We lost 2 more birds this year and are down to one. It's so







: seeing him all alone. We started with 4...

Actually I posted before I went







It went okay I guess. As I said, this was a placement service, not the actual company so now I have to send him a message to see if he will consider me for this particular position. I mean, they accepted me as a "client" but then when he went looking for jobs that "matched" for me he pulled up one in Pasadena, and I was like, um, didn't I say I DIDN'T want to commute? Why do you think I just want to go in a different direction? So, I had an hour appt and was gone from my babes on our day off together for 4 hours, just to get someone to tell me he is going to look for jobs for me too, but no actual job lined up yet.







But I looked at the more detailed job description that they had on-line on their website and I think my degree is in the wrong field for them so they may not consider me.







Wish they would have shown that on the website originally though...

Thank you everyone for your kind gerbil words. It wouldn't have been so bad (she was nearing 5 years old) but her sitters, Dottie and Coco, weren't nice to her postmortem.








I hate job stuff like that. It's a bummer to take so much time to go and have it feel pointless.









Does anyone like Art History? If you do, please tell me why I should be enjoying my American Art 1870-1940 class. Please?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
My transfer starts today.
















Good luck! Sounds like it _could_ be a good thing...fingers crossed and good thoughts for you, and yay on the no intake calls!!!

Oh, and Korin. Nuts on the sleep. Sorry it didn't last!

Oh, and I love your RHCP lyric in your siggy. Is that a new "thing" from around here? I've seen several people with giving away tags, but havne't heard about whatever it is yet...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I thought mom jeans were the ones that went way up above your belly button and were tapered at the ankles







:

Elastic waist too? I have to admit that it was really hard for me to give up my maternity clothes. The pants were so comfy!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Oh and the sleep is crap again.fighting sleep all the way. still cute as a bug tho









I thought we were home free, but hahahahaha! We are back to horrible. Frequent night wakings again. Longest stretch last night was about 2.5 hours. Short naps. She is working so hard on crawling and pulling up, and she also seems to have major separation anxiety. Like she cries if I walk ten feet away. So guess what....we had a Trader Joe's frozen meal prepared with her on my back. Hahahaha!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Does anyone like Art History? If you do, please tell me why I should be enjoying my American Art 1870-1940 class. Please?

I minored in art history. The late 19th century was not a favorite! Sleep through until it hits about 1920?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I minored in art history. The late 19th century was not a favorite! Sleep through until it hits about 1920?

Yuck! It's my minor too....forced minor by the college.
I'm so sick of Winslow Homer already.
How can I write an 8 page paper about this crap? yuck!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Oh and the sleep is crap again.fighting sleep all the way. still cute as a bug tho

















What's sleep? Back to waking every hour to hour and a half. *sigh* The longest I got was up to 2.5.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
My transfer starts today.















I'm nervous but I think my new boss is actually nicer than my old one. And I can get away from my divided office. One side hates the other side....that kind of crap. I've managed to stay away from taking sides but I've gotten some nasties from that. But seriously why would I want to holed up with a bunch of angries for 9 hours a day?

AMEN. Good luck! Wish I was transitioning into a new position. I'm sick of my job... Oh well. Let us know how it goes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Thanks!







First pair of real PJs I've had in a while, I usually have just yoga pants and a Tshirt on; these were a Christmas present. Gotta love cartoon dogs and starbursts.









You'd have to trust C though to not, say, wedge himself between the row of shopping carts and the wall while you were doing that, though (not that I have any _particular_ experience with boys wedging themselves between shopping carts and walls or anything, though....







Note to self: Put baby in carrier while older child is *still* in car seat.







)
Catch you later, ladies!

dh loves dogs. I didn't even notice them but when I called dh over he started commenting on the pretty color and "aren't those dogs?"







Thanks to him I added two new suits to my wardrobe this weekend. He usually does a better job of picking out clothes for me than I do... though the fact that I got them a size smaller than I thought was still surprising....guess when my mother in-law is complaining that I need new jeans she is right... as the ones I was wearing when she was around were 4 sizes bigger than what I bought this weekend







BUT they are so much more comfy! Don't have to worry about eating too much and having them feel tight....









MY son would NEVER do something like that.







: Now, if you had said go under every row of clothes and pull things off like he is about to really try something on and dropping it on the floor...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 







I hate job stuff like that. It's a bummer to take so much time to go and have it feel pointless.









Does anyone like Art History? If you do, please tell me why I should be enjoying my American Art 1870-1940 class. Please?

Seriously, there are some days I just wish you could go up to someone and skip all the stupid drama and just say "look, i can do this job, why don't we try it for say 2 days and if it doesn't work out I can go back to my other job and you can try somebody else out?"

And um, no, not an Art History fan....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
So guess what....we had a Trader Joe's frozen meal prepared with her on my back. Hahahaha!

I minored in art history. The late 19th century was not a favorite! Sleep through until it hits about 1920?

TJ has some great frozen foods!







: and







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So, I can't keep up. Let's see what I remember.

I am getting jealous of all of your ergo/beco purchases! I want one! I want one of those mei tais Helen found too! I have decided my mei tai is ugly. (It's my own fault, I picked the pattern) But unless someone gives me something else, DH will pitch a fit if I buy another carrier. And I only have two! He should talk. He has a kelty backpack he bought w/ ss (10+ yrs ago) and has used it like 3 times... between both kids.

What else. I hope everyone's jobs go well. I am on the look out for a new job this year. It's a resolution. I hate finding jobs, but I also don't want to stay where i am.

what else.

Our sleep has also gotten weird. Just when we had a routine down. For the past few nights Philip has cried out in his sleep, and last night he fought sleep very hard. But then he took a 1.5 hour nap. ?? He is starting to pull his legs under him as if to crawl. He wants to so badly, he lays on his stomach and wails at the toys he can't reach (or contorts his body and pushes himself along in order to get to them)
I am excited for him to crawl, but man, I so don't want to babyproof.

That's all I can think of for now. Everyone have a good day!

OH, to add-- Ange, yay on the suits, my DH also does a better job picking them out for me than I do. But I hate buying clothes! Congrats on your size reduction... if that is what you wanted??


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
OH, to add-- Ange, yay on the suits, my DH also does a better job picking them out for me than I do. But I hate buying clothes! Congrats on your size reduction... if that is what you wanted??









I actually wasn't trying~I just finally got used to me if that makes sense







But I have been eating healthier so natural consequence I guess....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Heather, Ange, Kerri, Kelly and Lisa, you have long-awaited e-mail.

I got a whopping three uninterrupted hours of sleep last night. That's the most I've gotten at one time in about three weeks. It's not because of Samantha...she sleeps 12-14 hours a night and only wakes up once (don't hate me!!!!!) it's because of Jackson, and Brad. Jackson likes to kick the crap out of me every time I stir, and if I lay on one side for too long, my belly starts to hurt 'cause it's straining I guess, so I'm frequently changing positions, thus waking up jackson. Brad will soon be smothered in his sleep because of his snoring. We tried Breath Right strips, and he sleeps on his side as much as possible (it's only really bad when he's on his back) but still, it just.won't.stop. It's another reason he wants to lose some weight. He's hopeful that it'll help with the snoring.

I had a bunch of multi-quotes set up, and lost 'em. So:

Lindsey - sorry for your loss...it's always sucky to lose a pet!
Korin - I just saw a chiro last week who adjusted my hips and spine, and did some amazing thing to help relieve the stress on my pubic bone. I woke up without wincing for the first time in weeks on Friday morning, and wanted to drive across town and hug him.







And it of course made me think of you, and how awesome you are as well for the job that you do.








Helen and Korin - sorry about the crappy sleep! Hopefully it'll get better soon!!
Lindsey again - My mom took an art history course, and while she loved it, I think she'd agree with Helen on taking a nap until the '20s-ish.

I'm watching the Golden Globes...America Ferrera is so darn cute. She made everyone in the room cry. So sweet. And Meryl Streep cracks me up.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


I'm not sure what Heather does but I'll chime in with mine. I take a synthetic thyroid medicine every morning. I have since I was 12. My dose has been upped since the pregnancy and "nursing" too.
!


My stepmom takes synthroid every morning too. She had thyroid cancer and had either all or part removed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


Oh and Korin mentioned garlic..this is kinda cool I just read, "Even fewer are aware that Pasteur discovered and wrote up the first antibiotic experiment, in which he watched a substance gobble up his bacteria specimens. That "substance" was garlic."










Awesome trivia! Very interesting..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


I forgot that I took some photos of Marlow yesterday.

Here she is:
!


OMG!! She's sooo adorable! J.C is so lucky! And they have matching teeth!









Sorry about Hattie









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


So, here's the Beco, from this morning:


Soooo Purty!!







: Love the jammies too!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


Thank you
and thank you...poor Hattie.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*









Hattie

_*please excuse typos, I've got a big bandage on one finger where I cut myself with a veggie slicer.*_







:

I'm pretty convinced it isn't actually amber. I'd ordered a second one from the company that Kelly suggested because I liked the clasp better. Well, since I put that one on her (before the tooth came through), I haven't had to give her anything else and there has been no screaming at bedtimes. Brother.


Ouch!! And







: about the necklace!! Thats sooo irritating! Glad that this one is working







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


Oh yes, Katie gags at anything that has texture. But she likes food, so I mash everything really well. She also loves yogurt.

and more stuff, just because. 
I was thinking the other day, how at this time last year, I was just starting to feel a baby move in my belly. We had no name picked out, had no idea if she would be a girl or a boy. Seems so bizarre to be this little girl that I hold now. seems like she's been here forever.


Isn't that the truth! Can't imagine him not being here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Haven't read everything but yeah post office for getting card to Canada for 39 cents!
And I am so freaking out right now... I hate job searches...







:


Lucky, the post office must like you better, cuz mine came back with a huge red inked stamp saying "MORON" j/k







And







on the job search

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mearaina*


Hi all.

There is no way I can catch up.

Did I miss anything important?


Welcome back!!







Missed you







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


So say I'm going to use even just once/week for the next 2 years. That's 104 uses. That's a little more than $1/use. Is that worth it? IMO, yes!!!


Awesome way to look at it! I like your way of thinking!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *medicmama*


I't just occured to me I wear mom jeans







: they fall off walking up the stairs.








.


Sounds like time for new jeans









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


I just bought an ergo from a local mama. I can't wait to pick it up next week!







(and I got it for $35)


Wow! Bargain shopper!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AugustineM*


Oh, and hi again everyone!







(Just jumpin' right on in here...)










Thats the way to do it, welcome back!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


Ugh!

I just got done emailing a million photos to my teacher. He wants all of our assignment 1's emailed to him at 1-2 Megabytes per photo. It's 11-13 photos and 15 students. He doesn't have enough email space and gave us the wrong email address in the syllabus. I'm so frustrated. I emailed him over 5 times just get all of the images there only to have to do it again with another address!







:


AARRGGHH!







: Sorry its giving you such headache!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


OK, Augustine, I would like to see you nurse the cat!









A few new pics.










on nursing the cat! AND Helen, Harper is soooo adorable! Those eyes are just gorgeous! I always love your photos, so beautiful!







:



Paddington said:


> Ha ha. I won't switch my color cause I don't like pink. Why couldn't it have been yellow? And still searching for the perfect pic to use as avatar...
> We lost 2 more birds this year and are down to one. It's so
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh, and I love your RHCP lyric in your siggy. Is that a new "thing" from around here? I've seen several people with giving away tags, but havne't heard about whatever it is yet...

Yes I've gotten the "you've been loved" pm a million times. Have not sent it once. I'm done with this stuff. it was funny the first time and now it's kind of annoying. So I put it in my sig, hoping people would not PM me. Hasn't worked









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I thought we were home free, but hahahahaha! We are back to horrible. Frequent night wakings again. Longest stretch last night was about 2.5 hours. Short naps. She is working so hard on crawling and pulling up, and she also seems to have major separation anxiety. Like she cries if I walk ten feet away. So guess what....we had a Trader Joe's frozen meal prepared with her on my back. Hahahaha!

The longest we've ever gone at night is 3 hours. good sleep is when i can put her down and get out of bed for a while









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Korin - I just saw a chiro last week who adjusted my hips and spine, and did some amazing thing to help relieve the stress on my pubic bone. I woke up without wincing for the first time in weeks on Friday morning, and wanted to drive across town and hug him.







And it of course made me think of you, and how awesome you are as well for the job that you do.









Aw, that rocks.







I'm so glad he helped you. Thats why i love my job!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Korin, do you think that its safe for me to do since I have that bulging L5 S1 disc that is displacing my sciatic nerve? I had epidural steroid injections last year and this year in August. Also, my neck is killing me and I know I need to be adjusted. Do you think its safe for me to go to the chiro w/ the disc problem? Sorry about the ques, you're the only chiro I know that won't charge me for the "consultation"









Yes it's safe, but ask that they not do "side posture" adjusting with lots of force. You'll want lower force techniques untill the disc isn't inflamed. (are you having leg symptoms? numbness, tingling, pain? - if not, then you can have more forceful adjustments







) If you can find someone who does craniosacral, or SOT or cox technique you'll have great results. I treat LOTS of disc problems









Ok my consultation fee is .... hahahha


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

I am listening to dh change ds in the bedroom (over the baby monitor) its so cute, tonight will be their first night alone together, they have a bottle and dipes and things should be okay....I hope. I have class tonight for a few hours, my boobies are going to be so swollen, they are use to ds nursing so much. Next week I have to leave ds with a sitter/cc. I am so nervious about that, but it should be fine I hope.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I finally got Katie to sleep at 1;30 last night. And no pizza delivery.







But we did go to town this morning and get some pizzas and some other quick meals for the freezer. And lots of juice.

Anyhow, here's the new hat I made before everything went crazy around bedtime. Supposed to have a jacket that matches, and I've got that cut out but not put together yet. i'm putting the mei tei ahead of that I think. The brown fabric is the same fleece as our new pouch, with yellow flannel accents.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I finally got Katie to sleep at 1;30 last night. And no pizza delivery.







But we did go to town this morning and get some pizzas and some other quick meals for the freezer. And lots of juice.

Anyhow, here's the new hat I made before everything went crazy around bedtime. Supposed to have a jacket that matches, and I've got that cut out but not put together yet. i'm putting the mei tei ahead of that I think. The brown fabric is the same fleece as our new pouch, with yellow flannel accents.

AW! so cute! She seems to LOVE it. I can't make anything.

AND
Kelly, thank you for pointing out the sitter/sisters thing. I tried to come up with something witty but I'm giving up.
My grandma had a thyroid problem but hers was a nutrition thing. She had hers removed as well.
Oh and I call the 2 bottom teeth, mole rat teeth. If they were on the top then they'd be rat teeth.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I finally got Katie to sleep at 1;30 last night. And no pizza delivery.







But we did go to town this morning and get some pizzas and some other quick meals for the freezer. And lots of juice.

Anyhow, here's the new hat I made before everything went crazy around bedtime. Supposed to have a jacket that matches, and I've got that cut out but not put together yet. i'm putting the mei tei ahead of that I think. The brown fabric is the same fleece as our new pouch, with yellow flannel accents.

beautiful hat! love the colors!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Ange,

I don't like pink.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ange,

I don't like pink.

Thanks







It's good to have company







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Thanks







It's good to have company







:

I like that you gave me a hug for that!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

FYI
when you "go pink" you lose your DDDCs...it broke my heart.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 







Where have ya been? As you see we've been





















!










Well. Um. I was on MDC so often I got a painful cyst right on my wrist where it sits on the mouse pad.







I had to force myself to keep off the computer so it could heal. Then AF came to visit. And she just couldn't take a hint cuz she stuck around for well over a month. I had to go on the mini pill to get her to stop, which I am not a big fan of. And then the weirdest thing happened. IT FIXED MY PPD. I am not totally back to my old self but my anxiety is all but gone. I cannot beieve how much better I feel. It just took a while to reconcile taking the pill with my beliefs. But now I am okay with it. After all, it's not for forever, just for a few months. And I feel so much better.

Anyway, I am still just skimming the thread cuz Lyni has RSV, an ear infection, and bronchitis. So I don't have a whole lot of time. But I didn't want to lose touch again.

Sarah, it's good to see you're still pregnant.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I like that you gave me a hug for that!









I would have given you one in real life so why not here?







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Well. Um. I was on MDC so often I got a painful cyst right on my wrist where it sits on the mouse pad.







I had to force myself to keep off the computer so it could heal. Then AF came to visit. And she just couldn't take a hint cuz she stuck around for well over a month. I had to go on the mini pill to get her to stop, which I am not a big fan of. And then the weirdest thing happened. IT FIXED MY PPD. I am not totally back to my old self but my anxiety is all but gone. I cannot beieve how much better I feel. It just took a while to reconcile taking the pill with my beliefs. But now I am okay with it. After all, it's not for forever, just for a few months. And I feel so much better.

Anyway, I am still just skimming the thread cuz Lyni has RSV, an ear infection, and bronchitis. So I don't have a whole lot of time. But I didn't want to lose touch again.

Sarah, it's good to see you're still pregnant.


In a couple months, I'm sure Sarah won't want to hear that...







I'm glad that you are doing well. Take care of you....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Well. Um. I was on MDC so often I got a painful cyst right on my wrist where it sits on the mouse pad.







I had to force myself to keep off the computer so it could heal. Then AF came to visit. And she just couldn't take a hint cuz she stuck around for well over a month. I had to go on the mini pill to get her to stop, which I am not a big fan of. And then the weirdest thing happened. IT FIXED MY PPD. I am not totally back to my old self but my anxiety is all but gone. I cannot beieve how much better I feel. It just took a while to reconcile taking the pill with my beliefs. But now I am okay with it. After all, it's not for forever, just for a few months. And I feel so much better.

Anyway, I am still just skimming the thread cuz Lyni has RSV, an ear infection, and bronchitis. So I don't have a whole lot of time. But I didn't want to lose touch again.

Sarah, it's good to see you're still pregnant.

I'm glad your vyst has healed, and that your PPD is waning.

I am SO sorry Lyni is sick! That's awful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
In a couple months, I'm sure Sarah won't want to hear that...







I'm glad that you are doing well. Take care of you....

Yeah, not so much. B met with the urologist today, and said that during the appointment his testicles actually started to ache, just from talking about the Vasectomy.







Poor guy.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
FYI
when you "go pink" you lose your DDDCs...it broke my heart.

Yea I wasn't expecting that. It made me sad.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Yea I wasn't expecting that. It made me sad.

Maybe a warning should be given.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hey there! Anybody need a baby wrap? PM me for details...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes when you go pink (I don't like pink either - but i have a paid membership and my name color hasn't changed....) You may loose the DDDDDC you have now, but you can change your senior name anytime!









Meriana - welcome back







glad your wrist is better. and your anxiety too!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Korin, not that I think you're interested (cuz u don't like the pink), but you have to actually change it yourself in the cp.

You shouldn't lose the ddddc's. That stinks! I guess I got mine after I changed color.

Busy day today, Matt will be here in 1.5 hours.
















everyone


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ooooh, can i change to any color? or just pink? off to check


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Korin, not that I think you're interested (cuz u don't like the pink), but you have to actually change it yourself in the cp.

You shouldn't lose the ddddc's. That stinks! I guess I got mine after I changed color.

Busy day today, Matt will be here in 1.5 hours.
















everyone

YAY!!!!! WELCOME HOME MATT!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ooooh, can i change to any color? or just pink? off to check









Just pink







: Wouldn't it be cool if you could choose from 2 or 3 colors??? You know, for those of us who don't like pink. Mods? Anyone?







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Matt's home









I wish you could pick you own color too. But only pink.

Ugh. I have a rash or something on my arms.







I think it's from my new fleece jacket my dad bought me though so I'm not freaking out...yet. I put it on brand new and started wearing.....and forgot to wash it. So, for over a week I've been wearing it on and off and now my arms have broken out. I'm not gonna wear it for awhile and hopefully it clears up because it's the only thing I can think of that would've caused this. I'm so bummed out.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm almost done sewing my mei tei. Just have to figure out how I want the straps positioned and how long I want them. Whee! I'm so excited. Pictures of the completed project are pending, pictures of it in use will have to wait until tomorrow because Katie is blissfully sleeping at her usual time tonight. Hooray!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm almost done sewing my mei tei. Just have to figure out how I want the straps positioned and how long I want them. Whee! I'm so excited. Pictures of the completed project are pending, pictures of it in use will have to wait until tomorrow because Katie is blissfully sleeping at her usual time tonight. Hooray!

You crafty thing, go jes go!
I cut the straps and got them together then I sewed the padding to back in the wrong place. now I'm takeing it appart!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Well. Um. I was on MDC so often I got a painful cyst right on my wrist where it sits on the mouse pad.







I had to force myself to keep off the computer so it could heal. Then AF came to visit. And she just couldn't take a hint cuz she stuck around for well over a month. I had to go on the mini pill to get her to stop, which I am not a big fan of. And then the weirdest thing happened. IT FIXED MY PPD. I am not totally back to my old self but my anxiety is all but gone. I cannot beieve how much better I feel. It just took a while to reconcile taking the pill with my beliefs. But now I am okay with it. After all, it's not for forever, just for a few months. And I feel so much better.

Anyway, I am still just skimming the thread cuz Lyni has RSV, an ear infection, and bronchitis. So I don't have a whole lot of time. But I didn't want to lose touch again.

Sarah, it's good to see you're still pregnant.

Well glad to see you are all right,boy what a month. you should play the lotto what have ya got to loose? Btw how's the asthma? did you get the flu shot?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Yea, we may get in-use pictures tonight. Katie's awake again. Good grief.









Not so little blessing, at least she's happy.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Candice.







wanna play sometime soon?


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Candice: Seen Your Member














How are you liking Portland? I live in Seattle but am moving to Alaska this summer.

OK -- baby update since it's been Oh, Forever since I've been on this thread!

Anna is 21 lbs, crawling (slowly, but she moves!) and SO. Frickin. Cute.














She's a much more mellow baby than Thor, my 2 1/2 year old. She sleeps fairly well but sometimes does this crazy thing of waking up pretty much wide awake in the middle of the night. That, not so fun. She's the kind of baby that totally makes me want to have more babies. My first wasn't like that so much... he was a draining baby! Adorable, but draining.









I'll try to keep up this time...









Oh and someone mentioned the nursing the cat thing in my siggy.







Yeah, I should revise that part. It's not so much that I nurse the cat -- rather I'm requested to nurse the cat. DS loves to tell me that everything in our house, "Needs a tiny nurse!"


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

And it's finished. Almost. I have to finish off the ends of the shoulder straps. I couldn't decide how long I wanted them. May have to do that tomorrow after I have a bug in there.

Baby carrier

Katie helped.

There is so much courouroy dust on my floor that I put Katie on the floor in white pyjamas and she turned grey.









It is fleece on the inside, with a layer of cordouroy (how _do_ you spell that word??), and cotton exterior, with cord- straps. I think if I were to do it again, I'd use flannel instead of fleece, because my machine had a hard time with some of the bulkier folds. I think it'll work nicely though. I hope Katie likes it as much as she likes the pouch.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And it's finished. 
Baby carrier

Katie helped.

Absolutely awesome, that print is great. Love it. And I have to say I LOVE those squnity baby laugh pictures with the mouth wide open - those are my FAVORITES!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Anna is 21 lbs, crawling (slowly, but she moves!) and SO. Frickin. Cute.














She's a much more mellow baby than Thor, my 2 1/2 year old. She sleeps fairly well but sometimes does this crazy thing of waking up pretty much wide awake in the middle of the night. That, not so fun. She's the kind of baby that totally makes me want to have more babies. My first wasn't like that so much... he was a draining baby! Adorable, but draining.









I'll try to keep up this time...









Oh and someone mentioned the nursing the cat thing in my siggy.







Yeah, I should revise that part. It's not so much that I nurse the cat -- rather I'm requested to nurse the cat. DS loves to tell me that everything in our house, "Needs a tiny nurse!"

Glad you're back! Great to hear about Anna







I'm glad I got my son (laid back baby) first, or I don't know if I would have wanted another







And I love your son's fix-all - too cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









Hi Candice!! Hope studying is going well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt's home









I wish you could pick you own color too. But only pink.

Ugh. I have a rash or something on my arms.







I think it's from my new fleece jacket my dad bought me though so I'm not freaking out...yet. I put it on brand new and started wearing.....and forgot to wash it. So, for over a week I've been wearing it on and off and now my arms have broken out. I'm not gonna wear it for awhile and hopefully it clears up because it's the only thing I can think of that would've caused this. I'm so bummed out.

Yay Matt! And I hope that rash clears up - you know, I never used to wash clothes before I wore them, until I met DH...now I get icked out thinking about it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
MY son would NEVER do something like that.







: Now, if you had said go under every row of clothes and pull things off like he is about to really try something on and dropping it on the floor...



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
What else. I hope everyone's jobs go well. I am on the look out for a new job this year. It's a resolution. I hate finding jobs, but I also don't want to stay where i am.

He wants to so badly, he lays on his stomach and wails at the toys he can't reach (or contorts his body and pushes himself along in order to get to them)
I am excited for him to crawl, but man, I so don't want to babyproof.

We've got the frusrated screams over here, too...good luck on the job hunt!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Brad will soon be smothered in his sleep because of his snoring.

I feel your pain, my friend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 







I am listening to dh change ds in the bedroom (over the baby monitor) its so cute, tonight will be their first night alone together, they have a bottle and dipes and things should be okay....I hope. I have class tonight for a few hours, my boobies are going to be so swollen, they are use to ds nursing so much. Next week I have to leave ds with a sitter/cc. I am so nervious about that, but it should be fine I hope.

Hope it went well!! I get all







:







thinking about DH with the kids...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Ange,

I don't like pink.









me neither...well, let me rephrase that. I only like a few shades of pink, for me. But there are many, many shades of pink I don't like.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Well. Um. I was on MDC so often I got a painful cyst right on my wrist where it sits on the mouse pad.







I had to force myself to keep off the computer so it could heal. Then AF came to visit. And she just couldn't take a hint cuz she stuck around for well over a month. I had to go on the mini pill to get her to stop, which I am not a big fan of. And then the weirdest thing happened. IT FIXED MY PPD. I am not totally back to my old self but my anxiety is all but gone. I cannot beieve how much better I feel. It just took a while to reconcile taking the pill with my beliefs. But now I am okay with it. After all, it's not for forever, just for a few months. And I feel so much better.

Anyway, I am still just skimming the thread cuz Lyni has RSV, an ear infection, and bronchitis. So I don't have a whole lot of time. But I didn't want to lose touch again.

I'm really glad you're feeling better, and hope Lyni does too!! Good to hear from you!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

HEY!

My friends in Aurora, IL just had a baby...so it's a bit far for me to visit. Does anyone have any suggestions on a gift that I should send them?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Holy fuh.... she was up every hour on the hour last night. That ain't right. Something is wrong. I can't figure it out. The suspects of course include: development, teething (yup, she gets RR and Camilia), separation anxiety (although Sears says it's more like an 8-12 month thing, but maybe she's a genius  ), getting sick (was stuffy this morning with actual snot), or undetected food allergy. Or maybe environmental - too hot or too cold (which I was last night too, we have forced air heat with no actual thermostat). We do run a humidifier. AUUUUGH.

Here's what she does - toss, flail, then whimper, then escalate to hysterical crying if not immediately attended. Some shoulder time on dad or a quick nurse (she pulls off when letdown starts and rolls over....hmmm) seems to settle her. Then she's up in exactly one hour.

Developmentally, she is working on crawling - now pushes all the way up on arms, gets on knees sometimes, generally moves herself wherever she wants to go by scooting/rolling. She pulls up on the back of the couch, but nothing else.

Someone here had or is having allergy panels run on their babe, right? Was it BFM? I am wondering if this is worth doing or would be accurate. I've been totally dairy free, very faithful. But I'm wondering if something else bothers her. I thought about my diet for the last week since this latest round of disturbance started, and I've been having more nuts than usual - almonds, peanuts. I am doing a total elimination diet for the next two weeks just to see if anything helps. Or maybe it just gives me something to do while she grows out of this stage. Yeah.

Ideas? I hope it's just a crappy stage.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Lindesy, I'm trying to think of a baby gift for a friend from highschool. Gift certs to a local restaurant that does takeout would always work. I'm thinking of sending a copy of The Baby Book and a sling. Those were among my most used newborn items.

As an aside, my poor friend's baby needs all the help she can get...she was on methadone her whole pregnancy (monitored of course) after court-mandated rehab. The baby was just under 5 pounds, and they took her two weeks early by c-section. Baby's got to detox and will be in the hospital at least another 2 weeks. She's on cpap. I'm kind of guessing breastfeeding will be all shot to hell or not an option with the mother's continued methadone treatment :/ Of course my friend feels incredibly awful and guilty already, so no need to say more on that.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HEY!

My friends in Aurora, IL just had a baby...so it's a bit far for me to visit. Does anyone have any suggestions on a gift that I should send them?

She is right by me!! My new gift is a pair of Robeez in the 6-12 mo size. I just dropped that off plus a dinner at our friends who just had a baby. Most new parents are getting tons of baby clothes in 0-3 which we all know they blow thru right away. So now I give the Robeez or pedipeds or whatever you prefer but they have been well received by the last 3 parents I sent them to.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I think one nice gift is a burts baby bees starter kit and also a hylands homepathic kit.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt's home









I wish you could pick you own color too. But only pink.

Ugh. I have a rash or something on my arms.







I think it's from my new fleece jacket my dad bought me though so I'm not freaking out...yet. I put it on brand new and started wearing.....and forgot to wash it. So, for over a week I've been wearing it on and off and now my arms have broken out. I'm not gonna wear it for awhile and hopefully it clears up because it's the only thing I can think of that would've caused this. I'm so bummed out.

That is a bummer. Like Heather, I get totally skeeved out if I don't wash clothes/sheets/whatever before using them. I'm anal about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 









Hope the studying is going well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Candice: Seen Your Member














How are you liking Portland? I live in Seattle but am moving to Alaska this summer.

OK -- baby update since it's been Oh, Forever since I've been on this thread!

Anna is 21 lbs, crawling (slowly, but she moves!) and SO. Frickin. Cute.














She's a much more mellow baby than Thor, my 2 1/2 year old. She sleeps fairly well but sometimes does this crazy thing of waking up pretty much wide awake in the middle of the night. That, not so fun. She's the kind of baby that totally makes me want to have more babies. My first wasn't like that so much... he was a draining baby! Adorable, but draining.









I'll try to keep up this time...









Oh and someone mentioned the nursing the cat thing in my siggy.







Yeah, I should revise that part. It's not so much that I nurse the cat -- rather I'm requested to nurse the cat. DS loves to tell me that everything in our house, "Needs a tiny nurse!"

Big girl! I think Sam's gonna crawl soon. Just in time for another baby!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And it's finished.
(how _do_ you spell that word??)

Pretty! Corduroy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HEY!

My friends in Aurora, IL just had a baby...so it's a bit far for me to visit. Does anyone have any suggestions on a gift that I should send them?

What about a gift basket with a couple receiving blankets, some boob cream for mom, soothing lotion for baby, and some rubber ducky or baby booty shaped cookies? I have a feeling I know where you could get the cookies.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Holy fuh.... she was up every hour on the hour last night. That ain't right. Something is wrong. I can't figure it out. The suspects of course include: development, teething (yup, she gets RR and Camilia), separation anxiety (although Sears says it's more like an 8-12 month thing, but maybe she's a genius  ), getting sick (was stuffy this morning with actual snot), or undetected food allergy. Or maybe environmental - too hot or too cold (which I was last night too, we have forced air heat with no actual thermostat). We do run a humidifier. AUUUUGH.

Here's what she does - toss, flail, then whimper, then escalate to hysterical crying if not immediately attended. Some shoulder time on dad or a quick nurse (she pulls off when letdown starts and rolls over....hmmm) seems to settle her. Then she's up in exactly one hour.

Developmentally, she is working on crawling - now pushes all the way up on arms, gets on knees sometimes, generally moves herself wherever she wants to go by scooting/rolling. She pulls up on the back of the couch, but nothing else.

Someone here had or is having allergy panels run on their babe, right? Was it BFM? I am wondering if this is worth doing or would be accurate. I've been totally dairy free, very faithful. But I'm wondering if something else bothers her. I thought about my diet for the last week since this latest round of disturbance started, and I've been having more nuts than usual - almonds, peanuts. I am doing a total elimination diet for the next two weeks just to see if anything helps. Or maybe it just gives me something to do while she grows out of this stage. Yeah.

Ideas? I hope it's just a crappy stage.

I think BFM was the one, yes. I remember her saying that they were going to test Andrew for a nut allergy, but that he was back on dairy.

I'm so sorry the sleep cycle is so wonky! We've gotten blessedly lucky with Samantha's sleep. However, if I remember correctly 7 months was tough because she went through a major growth spurt right around that time. I really hope it gets better soon!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Lindesy, I'm trying to think of a baby gift for a friend from highschool. Gift certs to a local restaurant that does takeout would always work. I'm thinking of sending a copy of The Baby Book and a sling. Those were among my most used newborn items.

As an aside, my poor friend's baby needs all the help she can get...she was on methadone her whole pregnancy (monitored of course) after court-mandated rehab. The baby was just under 5 pounds, and they took her two weeks early by c-section. Baby's got to detox and will be in the hospital at least another 2 weeks. She's on cpap. I'm kind of guessing breastfeeding will be all shot to hell or not an option with the mother's continued methadone treatment :/ Of course my friend feels incredibly awful and guilty already, so no need to say more on that.

I'll most definitely keep your friend's baby in my thoughts!! And your friend.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
That is a bummer. Like Heather, I get totally skeeved out if I don't wash clothes/sheets/whatever before using them. I'm anal about it.


ya, i usually do too, i just didn't think about it this time.







: i've always had really sensitive skin anyways..







:


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Albertajes Thats a great mai tie, looks good. I make my straps about as long as the pattern on line calls for (its a free pattern) From Jan Andrea or something like that it comes up with google. I love my Mai Tie for grocery shopping and other things where ds needs to be contained. He does like to sit in the cart so I need to make a shopping cart cover soon or just buy one its actually cheaper to buy it. I am going to make a Korean baby carrier one of these days, they seem easier for carrine new borns on your back when needed.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the greetings, ladies!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Btw how's the asthma? did you get the flu shot?

I opted against the flu shot. I had to get a new allergy med and that seems to be helping. My asthma is mainly triggered by environmental allergens, particulary cigarette smoke. I know I'm getting sick when I can't breathe around somebody who has smoke on their clothes.

Lyni was at a follow up this morning and is doing better but her lungs don't sound as good as the docs would like, so they said we had to guard against it turning into pnuemonia (sp?). Needless to say I am a little freaked out but she is doing so much better I can't believe it.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Helen, Katie's been doing that flail and scream thing too, I think I figured out what it is for her anyway. She's done it like 3 times in the last week. DH bought some Bailey's and I've had a little bit 3 times this week in a cup of hot chocolate in the evening. I didn't have any the two nights before last and she was fine, but last night I had a cup and she was up at 4 am screaming hysterically, flailing, kicking, etc. I think it makes her belly hurt. It's either the cocoa or the Baileys, so I'm going to give it a couple more days and then try the cocoa alone because it didn't seem to bother her before.

Good luck.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
ya, i usually do too, i just didn't think about it this time.







: i've always had really sensitive skin anyways..







:

I hear ya. I hope it gets corrected quickly. I hate when my skin is all wonky.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Lyni was at a follow up this morning and is doing better but her lungs don't sound as good as the docs would like, so they said we had to guard against it turning into pnuemonia (sp?). Needless to say I am a little freaked out but she is doing so much better I can't believe it.

Well then here's hoping she continues on this speedy path to recovery!!!

Oh hey...can we 1)raise the co-sleeper mattress so that it's at the same height as our bed? and 2)can we lower the side beside the bed ? If so, how do we do those things?









And Korin - that apple video is hysterical. I love that she was grunting at Ryan every time he took the apple away.







Too cute!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

So much to reply to.

Meriana - Glad you're doing better. Sending vibes to Lyni.

Jes - CUTE CARRIER!









helen - Sorry about the crappy sleep. I feel very lucky that ruby doesn't tend to need anything other than boob at night. I have to either lay with her or come up running ever 15-30 mins after she goes to sleep, but she doesn't seem to wake up fully.







that's rough mama. Also, sending love to your friend. Congrats to her for getting clean, I hope baby recovers quickly.







.

The master calls.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sorry if there's already been a post on this:

The Sears on Dr. Phil

Young parents have a million questions about life with their little
ones and caring for them. For two generations the Sears family has
provided reassuring, comprehensive answers, incorporating common-sense
and natural parenting themes in their advice. The husband and wife
team of William Sears, MD and Martha Sears, RN have informed and
supported parents through thirty years of practice, involvement with
La Leche League, articles in Mothering, various columns, their own
books and website. Two of their eight adult children have become
pediatricians as well, and joined their parents in practice. Dr.
William Sears, Dr. James Sears, and Dr. Robert Sears are scheduled to
appear on the mainstream tv program, Dr. Phil on Friday, January 19th.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh hey...can we 1)raise the co-sleeper mattress so that it's at the same height as our bed? and 2)can we lower the side beside the bed ? If so, how do we do those things?


No, unfortuneately. I would nurse Lyni to sleep and just slide her over. She only rarely woke up. When I first set it up I was so disappointed but it ended up working out okay.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I'm sorry if there's already been a post on this:

The Sears on Dr. Phil

Young parents have a million questions about life with their little
ones and caring for them. For two generations the Sears family has
provided reassuring, comprehensive answers, incorporating common-sense
and natural parenting themes in their advice. The husband and wife
team of William Sears, MD and Martha Sears, RN have informed and
supported parents through thirty years of practice, involvement with
La Leche League, articles in Mothering, various columns, their own
books and website. Two of their eight adult children have become
pediatricians as well, and joined their parents in practice. Dr.
William Sears, Dr. James Sears, and Dr. Robert Sears are scheduled to
appear on the mainstream tv program, Dr. Phil on Friday, January 19th.

Thanks! Gonna set the DVR....


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

Ican't believe that its been this long... it feels like I brought him home just a few weeks ago...


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Jes, did you give up on Kessa? I see you changed your sig back. You made me realize I've had a lot of chocolate lately...Hmm. None yesterday. I should toss it. Cute projects!

Korin, she doesn't totally wake up if she is boobed at the first whimper. So that's what we do. But it's enough to wake ME up. I feel crazy today after a few days of this. She started crawling backwards this morning. Please, may she finish learning whatever she's learning soon









Sarah, we have the arm's reach co-sleeper. I know they sell leg extenders, have you tried those? Someone might be willing to part with them. Wish we had them. Or I might try books if the frame is lashed to the bed frame. Probably not safe, but I could see it working well enough. What do you mean about lowering the side? One side of ours did lower. It never quite matched in height with the bed, so we stuffed the gap with tightly rolled blankets.

Mearaina, glad you're feeling better.

um, yelling, back later.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

our crib is sidecarred and we use a piece of foam we purchased from a craft store to boost the mattress height.

HEY! I just got back from MSU where a prof. gave me a big supply of her pumped milk! I am so excited.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

WHOA! look at my DDDDC!!!!!

Sarah!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
WHOA! look at my DDDDC!!!!!

Sarah!?!?!?!?!?!

cute!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
No, unfortuneately. I would nurse Lyni to sleep and just slide her over. She only rarely woke up. When I first set it up I was so disappointed but it ended up working out okay.

Slide her over? The only way we could slide him over in to the cosleeper would be if the side dropped down. Otherwise I'd have to lift him up and over the side and put him in the sleeper, or lift him up out of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I'm sorry if there's already been a post on this:

The Sears on Dr. Phil

Young parents have a million questions about life with their little
ones and caring for them. For two generations the Sears family has
provided reassuring, comprehensive answers, incorporating common-sense
and natural parenting themes in their advice. The husband and wife
team of William Sears, MD and Martha Sears, RN have informed and
supported parents through thirty years of practice, involvement with
La Leche League, articles in Mothering, various columns, their own
books and website. Two of their eight adult children have become
pediatricians as well, and joined their parents in practice. Dr.
William Sears, Dr. James Sears, and Dr. Robert Sears are scheduled to
appear on the mainstream tv program, Dr. Phil on Friday, January 19th.

Cool! It's showing Friday here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah, we have the arm's reach co-sleeper. I know they sell leg extenders, have you tried those? Someone might be willing to part with them. Wish we had them. Or I might try books if the frame is lashed to the bed frame. Probably not safe, but I could see it working well enough. What do you mean about lowering the side? One side of ours did lower. It never quite matched in height with the bed, so we stuffed the gap with tightly rolled blankets.

I'll have to try the books just to raise it. Brad's gonna lash it to the bed this weekend. I need to pack my bag for the hospital this week, just in case. It's getting close!

How did you get the one side to lower? There are tabs under the rail that say "push here" but it's really hard to push, and even if I can get both pushed, I can't get it to drop. I'm so confused.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
our crib is sidecarred and we use a piece of foam we purchased from a craft store to boost the mattress height.

Another good idea. I just need to make sure there's enough side left so that he doesn't roll up and over the edge.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
WHOA! look at my DDDDC!!!!!

Sarah!?!?!?!?!?!

Nope.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Jes, did you give up on Kessa? I see you changed your sig back. You made me realize I've had a lot of chocolate lately...Hmm. None yesterday. I should toss it. Cute projects!

i'm still contemplating the name change, but I changed my sig back because it looked funny to me with jes as a sn and Kessa in the sig. it may change again.

The chocolate thing.







The only chocolate I've been eating is that one cup of cocoa in the evening. If that's what it is I'm going to be very sad. But it will be so worth it to not have another night like last night. Goodness. Finally got her to sleep at 130, I went to bed at 2, couldn't get to sleep until like 3 and then she started screaming at 4.







: Then I thought I had an appointment in the city today so I got up early, fed the horse, started the car, woke up Katie, then realized that my appointment is in fact tomorrow not today. So we're going to bed early tonight. Even if it means that I have to go to bed when Katie does at 9. Good news is tooth #2 is finally through so we at least have a break in the teething.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

And thanks everyone for the compliments on my projects. I really haven't been doing this long so it's nice to see things turning out well. I'm halfway done now with the jacket that will match her hat. Then I need to clean the cordoroy dust out of my house.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Slide her over? The only way we could slide him over in to the cosleeper would be if the side dropped down. Otherwise I'd have to lift him up and over the side and put him in the sleeper, or lift him up out of it.

okay, i misunderstood

nak

the one side goes up and down. the other side, the mesh side, stays up. ideally, the lowered side is even with your bed. ther are leg extenders available, we didn/t need them. the mattressis about maybe 2 inches lower then the lowered side of the slepper. So the mattress itself isn't level with the bed but the side of the co slepper is. and there are little fasteners to roll up th excess cloth so the lowered side doesn't have a lot of soft cloth puddling around it.

hth

i think we put the manuel in the stoarge part of the sleeper. but maybe we forgot.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We have the manual. I had just skimmed it before. I'll read more thoroughly.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







Candice.







wanna play sometime soon?









Call me? PM me?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
Candice: Seen Your Member














How are you liking Portland? I live in Seattle but am moving to Alaska this summer.

Alaska, it's a pretty place. Although every single person I've met from Alaska has a frosted mullet. It's strange. I've gone on fishing trips there, near Ketchikan. We stayed in a remote cabin that we could only get to by boat. It was wonderfully peaceful. I love Portland though. Of all the non-Hawaii places to live, it's the best. We had quite a bit of snow yesterday! It was so much fun! Look at my blog to see pics, if you please.

My baby is a fascist. She won't let me do anything.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Beautiful snow Candice!







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

: My boss, whom I love, whom I followed to this department from my previous, just gave her 1 month notice.







:























I knew it was coming as she just had her first babe and she is constantly working and doesn't get to spend anytime with her, but it is still depressing. I so need to get out of here.... I don't wanna new boss


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Did I go and kill the thread?














:

I am ending my day on a good note! I got music from Lindsey! woohoo! So excited! Now I have to think of something good to send out. I think I may do two, one with dh's music and one with mine. We have varied taste









AND, C got a Certificate of Acheivement for being perfect on the potty today! And he is actually initiating going and everything!







:







:







:

Now, off to send out some resumes!







:

PS, it snowed in Westwood of all places. Very odd....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: My boss, whom I love, whom I followed to this department from my previous, just gave her 1 month notice.







:























I knew it was coming as she just had her first babe and she is constantly working and doesn't get to spend anytime with her, but it is still depressing. I so need to get out of here.... I don't wanna new boss









That sucks....poor Ange.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Did I go and kill the thread?














:

I am ending my day on a good note! I got music from Lindsey! woohoo! So excited! Now I have to think of something good to send out. I think I may do two, one with dh's music and one with mine. We have varied taste









AND, C got a Certificate of Acheivement for being perfect on the potty today! And he is actually initiating going and everything!







:







:







:

Now, off to send out some resumes!







:

PS, it snowed in Westwood of all places. Very odd....

YAY! Let me know what you think! and way to potty-go!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

WTG C! Ange, I'm sorry your boss is leaving.







It's rough when you build a relationship with someone and then they go buh-byes. (um, yeah...i'm a mom. buh-byes? yeesh)

I went to see my chiropractor this afternoon. He said he loves working on pregnant women 'cause they're so easy to adjust, since their joints are so much more fluid. And he said I was an "easy fix" because I responded so well to the first adjustment.

Korin, he did this amazing thing to loosen the stress on my pubic bone. It was phenomenal, and I have 0 pain now. He had me lay on my back, with my knees bent, feet flat on the table, and then had me press my knees together as hard as I could. Then he put his hands on the inside of my knees and pulled a little bit, and then gave a tug. As Jackson shifts I get little twinges of pain, but not the constant sharp ache that was there for weeks. *sigh* Do you know what that movement is called? I wanna tell all my pregnant friends to get to their chiropractor and demand he/she do that.







Totally rockin awesome, dude.

Thank you all for the co-sleeper help. I'm an idiot, and somehow missed the page in the instructions with the PICTURES showing me how to lower the side.







:







So, I now have the side lowered, sheets on it with the mattress strapped down, and it's secured to the bed. Now all we need is a baby to go in it!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
She is right by me!! My new gift is a pair of Robeez in the 6-12 mo size. I just dropped that off plus a dinner at our friends who just had a baby. Most new parents are getting tons of baby clothes in 0-3 which we all know they blow thru right away. So now I give the Robeez or pedipeds or whatever you prefer but they have been well received by the last 3 parents I sent them to.

Yeah! and they had a NICU stay







....I'm guessing Maggie's NICU?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Lindesy, I'm trying to think of a baby gift for a friend from highschool. Gift certs to a local restaurant that does takeout would always work. I'm thinking of sending a copy of The Baby Book and a sling. Those were among my most used newborn items.

Oh I never thought of a gift cert! great! I'll have to figure out what restaurants are around them (Amy?).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I think one nice gift is a burts baby bees starter kit and also a hylands homepathic kit.

Those are great ideas too! Maybe I'll make a fun basket for them!
I am trying to find out if they cloth diaper and/or babywear too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
What about a gift basket with a couple receiving blankets, some boob cream for mom, soothing lotion for baby, and some rubber ducky or baby booty shaped cookies? I have a feeling I know where you could get the cookies.







:

that's a great idea (I thought you wrote, "booby shaped cookies"!







)


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

It's just a pubic symphysis adjustment







nothing fancy







but yes. it rocks the pubic hizouse.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Goals for tonight:
Finish Katie's coat
Prepare dough for mashed potato flax bread
Go to bed before 2am

We'll see how it turns out. Katie is in bed, but I thought she'd stay there yesterday and I was wrong so who knows if she'll stay tonight.

Well. All the snow in California is killing us up here.
I just watched a news report on the rapidly escalating price of fresh produce.
Organic lettuce - usual price is like 1.50/head. Now, it's $5/head.







:
Oranges (non-organic) usually 1.49/kg are expected to be $4/kg by like the end of the week. That's 2 oranges! So if I end up in the hospital with scurvy, you know what happened.







:

oh! we tested out the mei tai this afternoon.







: It's like she's not even back there. I think I'm in love. She had fun, my back didn't hurt, life is good. Here we are.

I'm desperately trying to pump enough for one feeding while I get my hair done tomorrow. My SIL is coming to the city with us, so that's nice. Reality is, walking around the mall, Katie's not likely to notice she's hungry, but I want something prepared just in case, and she is so not into anything but boob this week. I knew I should have kept something in the freezer. Good grief. Oh well. It's not as though I won't be available if she needs me.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
that's a great idea (I thought you wrote, "booby shaped cookies"!







)

Well, those would work too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
It's just a pubic symphysis adjustment







nothing fancy







but yes. it rocks the pubic hizouse.

Sorry, I get really excited when people do something seemingly so simple and it makes such a huge amount of difference.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

OMG my parents come in, I go back to work, and geez, I can't find time to type! I have been reading though, but it's taken me a while to catch up with everything and since my brain has become pretty forgetful, I think I'll just catch ya'll up on what I've been up to.







:

First a gripe...
Well, my parents came up and I told my mother that if she couldn't NOT ask Caleb if he wanted to go home with her (7-8 HOURS!!! away) then she wasn't welcome to come to my house. ugh. She always asks him and she knows he's not going to go, so all it does is make him really upset. This last time, it was bedtime, Evie was nursing and C was downstairs with them. Then I hear him come upstairs and in this really bright happy voice ask me if he could go home with them. When I say no, all HE** breaks loose and he starts SOBBING in the middle of my bedroom. Evie pops off, looks at him, and I loose it, come downstairs and take it out on her. I've *almost* apologized, but I'm serious, I don't need him to be played like that. He's the type of kid, we don't suggest that we might do something b/c he gets so upset if he doesn't get to.

It was nice to see them though. I love it when my grandparents come up. We took them out to this little country resturant where they serve "home cooked" food. Evie got some homemade mashed potatoes, which she promptly spit back at me and some green beans that she loved.

We got Evie's pictures made. I didn't get in in time for Christmas pics, so we just made regular 7 month pics. Caleb go in on the action for some.

Here are some if you wanna see.
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...3/b_100507.jpg

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...113/100613.jpg

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...r90_100634.jpg

On Mon, I went up to a play group in NoVA with some of my friends from my other dd board. It was so fun. One of the girls was getting rid of her entire stash of cd, so I got a huge amount of cd for not much at all.









School is going ok too. I've finished my application for the other county. It's going to get sent in tomorrow, and I've got my resume finished for the other schools. Hopefully I'll get something.

My feet are *killing* me though. My right heel hurts sooooo bad. I can hardly put my weight on it. I think I really need to see a chiropractor, but I'm pretty sure that my insurance doesn't pay for it.







DH and I both get paid next month though, so maybe I could find some extra to go with. Anybody got any suggestions to help in the meantime? Korin?







: Sarah, I know that pain that you speak of, and if I would have thought to try a chiro during my pregnancy, I would have been much much more comfortable while pregnant. I'm glad you got some relief!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

katie PM me with exactly what your heel feels like.. when it hurts how it hurts. and I'll see if I can give some advice








Crank central here. i'm tired. but she found a new noise.. gggggggggah it's hilarious.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, lots I've missed!

Been quite busy around here - everyone's been sick, in the midst of starting the post-flood house repairs and lots of drama at DH's office keeping him working late and leaving me alone to deal with said sick children and PITA contractors...







:

So last I was here, I was asking whether you all thought I should take Andrew to the doc - well I didn't, I held off until the next day, when Maddy's eyes suddenly started oozing gigantic gobs of gooey green (how's that for alliteration?) and I figured, well, since I'm apparently going to be dragging everyone to the ped's for pinkeye anyway, might as well pay the extra copay and have Andrew looked at too. So yes, Maddy had pinkeye; Andrew had some sort of typical virus, nothing major. So we get through the weekend, but by Monday Maddy's pinkeye was gone, but Teresa had a cold, and Andrew had the pinkeye plus his cough and chest congestion sounded worse than ever and he was starting to act more sick - not nursing, not sleeping, more cranky, etc. So I took him back to the doctor and he's got pinkeye, an ear infection, and some sort of respiratory thing that's taking forever to go away. But I think we've turned the corner now - all pinkeye appears to be gone, and his cough is finally getting better, and I do abx for ear infections (missed that discussion!) so it's been 48 hrs on on the amoxicillin and he seems much better.

So that's where I've been lately







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ourdoubleblessing* 
I'm new to MDC and just wanted to say "hello"!







I'm Stephanie and a first time Mom to preemie twin girls born at 30 weeks on June 9th.









Stephanie! I'm a little late in welcoming you, but still! You haven't posted again but if you're lurking, tell us more about your babies!! How long did they spend in the NICU? How are they doing now? How is life with twins? Show us some pics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I had a whole big reply, and then my computer freaked out.

So.........

34 weeks!

What a great belly shot!! You look adorable. I am jealous







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, so add us to the "Fall off the bed" club









So Kelly, I'm way late on this one too, but sorry to hear about his fall! And Lisa - sorry about Elijah's too, I think you mentioned that somewhere?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I am trying something new and dancing with a baby or doing a chore instead of posting on this thread. So far, so good. A baby likes booty bass. I am well represented in my sprawling empire of other online properties if anyone needs me.

Random question, just curious why you always say "A baby" instead of "the baby" or her name - noticed it on your blog too back when we had the Sarah-shower-conspiracy, and it's one of those cute things that must have a funny story behind it??? (Or else maybe I'm just nosey!







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hiya!

I wrote a few journal entries about Sam's birth, and one of the most vivid thoughts for me is that at this point in time, I know that I will always watch her just a little more closely than my other kids, only because I know how close I came to not getting to see her grow up.

I'm with you on that....and you know Andrew was only in the NICU for 10 days but still, I find I worry WAY more than "normal" about him, with everything (and I'm generally a worrier, so that's saying a lot!)







I can still remember when his neo told me that 5-15% of GBS babies die from it - I replay that moment in my mind all the time even though right after, he said, "but we caught it early enough that he'll be fine."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I think the pp shedding is pretty much gone. I hair some hairs come out in the shower but not tons. Just a few. SO glad that's over. It was disgusting waking up with a bed full of hair and pulling out wads and wads in the shower. Anyone else's go away? Lindsey didn't you have some a little too?

I am still shedding like crazy - it is SO gross! DH is really hairy and I always complained about the mess he leaves in the bathtub, etc. - but now he's like, "hey, I am no match for you!" Good thing I have really, really thick hair to begin with because I am losing so much of it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I know you've said, but what carrier do you have? I got a Moby D, but ended up selling it, cuz he just felt too heavy for it. It was uncomfortable for me, I think cuz Im so short. I use my maya pouch and hipcarry him, but I'd love something for the back. Keep in mind Im only 4'11" and he's already a fourth of my height!









Love the Cars movie!! We went to see it in the theater and I must admit, I got a little verklempt at the end







Ok, enough laughing, it was touching!









you crack me up about your hair!!







Do you have a recent pic of it?

Ok, someone please educate me on the consumer reports on car seats. We're gonna need a new one for J.C soon. Both of the girls are in the convertible ones that go up to 100lbs. I won't put them in boosters (with just the seatbelt holding them in) cuz I think its not safe. Plus Kya weighs all of 30lbs at 4 and Carson weighs 25lbs at 2. So they've got a long way in the seats they've got! We joke that Kya will be taking her carseat w/ her on her first date.







: And she'll have to sit in the back
















YK, I decided I don't like my Moby D that much after all - I may sell it too.

We LOVED Cars too!! And I cried at the end! I am a total sap









So why don't you feel boosters are safe? I wonder about that with Teresa. She is very big for 4 years old - 45 inches and 51 pounds - but she just doesn't seem as protected in her booster. What seat do you use for Kya?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I just NEED to vent, sorry about breaking the groove you are about the only women I can talk to who wont tell me mainstreem crapola.

Riki, so sorry to hear how burned out you've been feeling, and I hope by now you've gotten some time to yourself and are feeling better!! Hugs mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
As far as the house. Its a 5 bedroom 3 bath on a decent lot with a 2.5 car garage like we have now. It was a small ranch with a huge addition on top so the master is huge w a decent bath. Also two other bedrooms and a full bath. And 2 bedrooms on the main floor w a full bath. An unfinished bsmt finishes it off in a kid infested neighborhood. We will only move for a master bath, and bigger kitchen and kid oriented neighborhood. It needs work like a new kitchen and 3 new bathrooms. Which we have done before so we can do it. We put in a bid and we are now at standstill off by 10K.

Sounds fabulous!! Any word? Remember, I have a stake in this - I plan on coming to your backyard party in July!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Hang in there! I wish we all lived close together so that we could help each other out! I'd totally watch babes while y'all got your much needed mama time!

I was just thinking the same thing!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Blah blah...rub it in!!!! That was some game...us Philly fans are in mourning here.









You can say that again!! I cannot believe we lost. That stinks! I am not even a huge football fan, but everyone around here was going nuts over that game. I was doing a lactation class at Babies R Us that morning and they were selling out of babies' and kids' Eagles jerseys!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah gags alot too and even when it's just a taste of something. Tonight I was juicing some pears so I brought a chunk over to him (he of course was excited), I put it up to his mouth and he immediantly gagged. But he kept trying to put it in his mouth so it wasn't like he didn't like it.







I feel bad eating in front of him now. He wants food so bad. I thought I was no longer afraid of the choking thing but I always think about it. I'm so nervous to give him a chunk of food. I know they say that babies will only swallow what they can, if it's too big they'll just spit it out but...I don't know. Elijah bit off a pretty big piece of banana last week. I immediantly took it out. I was afraid he'd choke. Is this valid or am I just overreacting?

I wonder the same thing - I've been reading all about the self-feeding techniques but that scares me!! It sounds great in theory but I know when we start solids I'll be so scared of him biting off too much and choking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I'm not sure what Heather does but I'll chime in with mine. I take a synthetic thyroid medicine every morning. I have since I was 12. My dose has been upped since the pregnancy and "nursing" too.

For me, my thyroid problem stemmed from my own body attacking my thyroid when it was sick and then it continued to attack it when it was healthy.

If I left it untreated I could get a goiter...no thanks!

I have an auto-immune thyroid condition too, but the reverse - Graves' Disease (which is usually manifest as hyperthyroidism). And yeah, same here, pg and bfing can make it even more volatile.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
well the only supplement that was suggested for bm was almond mylk. in raw form. (in my book) it doesn't suggest any actual nuts or seeds until 8m+. and also that easily digestible nuts and seeds are almonds, sunflower, flax, hemp, sesame, and a few others.

I've seen (somewhere around here on MDC) a recipe for a homemade formula made from goat's milk which is supposed to be the best "natural" supplement for breastmilk if you want to avoid commercial formulas....FWIW....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So, here's the Beco, from this morning:

Front

Back

Guess I should have had on a different colored shirt so you could see all the black straps. Oops. Took me all of 30 seconds to get her moved from the front to the back, so easy to do it all by yourself. She loves this thing, I can see already that I'm going to be wearing her a lot on my back in the future.







:

Cool!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ditto.

The BECO looks like a much better purchase than the Ergo - probably same in comfort and obviously much cuter! And since I totally think the Ergo was worth the money, I'd say the BECO would be. Really my favorite "rationalization" technique is to break things down into uses. So say I'm going to use even just once/week for the next 2 years. That's 104 uses. That's a little more than $1/use. Is that worth it? IMO, yes!!!

Oh Ange - did the meeting not go well then? Bummer. I'm soooooo feeling you sister. I do about a dozen memorares a day and I'm constantly stressed about it.









Oh I LOVE your rationale! Will have to use that one....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
Anyway, I am still just skimming the thread cuz Lyni has RSV, an ear infection, and bronchitis. So I don't have a whole lot of time. But I didn't want to lose touch again.

Hi there!! Missed you - and sorry to hear Lyni's sick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt's home









I wish you could pick you own color too. But only pink.

I like pink!! Can't wait to get my pink username. But my PayPal account is still frozen thanks to a PITA eBay buyer I'm in dispute with







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM* 
OK -- baby update since it's been Oh, Forever since I've been on this thread! Oh and someone mentioned the nursing the cat thing in my siggy.







Yeah, I should revise that part. It's not so much that I nurse the cat -- rather I'm requested to nurse the cat. DS loves to tell me that everything in our house, "Needs a tiny nurse!"

Hi there!!! LTNS!!! Glad everyone is doing well! And I nursed a My Little Pony today! (Hey, it had a boo-boo, how could I refuse??)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Someone here had or is having allergy panels run on their babe, right? Was it BFM? I am wondering if this is worth doing or would be accurate.

Yeah, 'tis I. Tomorrow actually. I don't know all the details but will let you know what they tell me tomorrow - all I was told is that it is accurate in determining whether there is a true allergic response or not (otherwise could just be a digestive issue) and we're going to an allergist affiliated with CHOP which is a top pediatric hospital so I assume they'll know what they're doing and explain everything (I know, what happens when you assume....)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
She is right by me!! My new gift is a pair of Robeez in the 6-12 mo size. I just dropped that off plus a dinner at our friends who just had a baby. Most new parents are getting tons of baby clothes in 0-3 which we all know they blow thru right away. So now I give the Robeez or pedipeds or whatever you prefer but they have been well received by the last 3 parents I sent them to.

I like giving Robeez too!! Or The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding book (esp for a first baby) And I love stuff from this site http://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com They have great gift baskets for expectant and new moms!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LJ's Momma* 
Ican't believe that its been this long... it feels like I brought him home just a few weeks ago...

My thoughts exactly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Did I go and kill the thread?














:

I am ending my day on a good note! I got music from Lindsey! woohoo! So excited! Now I have to think of something good to send out. I think I may do two, one with dh's music and one with mine. We have varied taste









I got mine too!!! THANK YOU LINDSEY!! That was so nice of you. Can't wait to listen to it tomorrow!!

Oh and hugs to Lindsey and Ange, I hope your work troubles improve soon!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

um kessa, katie is a little pixie. absolutely too cute.









that is all.







for me...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


Anyhow, here's the new hat I made before everything went crazy around bedtime. .


Cute, Cute and love the smile to match!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mearaina*


IT FIXED MY PPD. Anyway, I am still just skimming the thread cuz Lyni has RSV, an ear infection, and bronchitis. So I don't have a whole lot of time. But I didn't want to lose touch again.
.


So glad to hear that ppd is better!! Sorry that poor Lyni is sick, poor baby. Give her extra hugs from us









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


Yeah, not so much. B met with the urologist today, and said that during the appointment his testicles actually started to ache, just from talking about the Vasectomy.







Poor guy.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


Yea I wasn't expecting that. It made me sad.


me neither, I was like where'd they go?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


.

Busy day today, Matt will be here in 1.5 hours.










Whoo Hoo!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Just pink







: Wouldn't it be cool if you could choose from 2 or 3 colors??? You know, for those of us who don't like pink. Mods? Anyone?







:


oohh other colors would be cool!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


Ugh. I have a rash or something on my arms.







I think it's from my new fleece jacket my dad bought me though so I'm not freaking out...yet. I put it on brand new and started wearing.....and forgot to wash it. So, for over a week I've been wearing it on and off and now my arms have broken out. I'm not gonna wear it for awhile and hopefully it clears up because it's the only thing I can think of that would've caused this. I'm so bummed out.


oh ouch. Hope its getting better. I always forget to wash stuff first too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AugustineM*


Oh and someone mentioned the nursing the cat thing in my siggy.







Yeah, I should revise that part. It's not so much that I nurse the cat -- rather I'm requested to nurse the cat. DS loves to tell me that everything in our house, "Needs a tiny nurse!"


Thats so cute!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


And it's finished. .


Love it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*









me neither...well, let me rephrase that. I only like a few shades of pink, for me. But there are many, many shades of pink I don't like.


I don't know why, but when i read this I automatically thought of Steel Magnolia's and the 2 shades of pink, Blush and Bashful









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


Someone here had or is having allergy panels run on their babe, right? Was it BFM? I am wondering if this is worth doing or would be accurate. I've been totally dairy free, very faithful. But I'm wondering if something else bothers her. I thought about my diet for the last week since this latest round of disturbance started, and I've been having more nuts than usual - almonds, peanuts. I am doing a total elimination diet for the next two weeks just to see if anything helps. Or maybe it just gives me something to do while she grows out of this stage. Yeah.
.


Helen, sorry sleeps so sucky right now! It almost sounds like a tummy problem, like its something you've eaten. Peanuts might be it. Its sooo frustrating. J.C's been getting up alot this past week and I rack my brain, trying to see what's different that I ate and its soooo







: I almost don't want to eat anything anymore, cuz I feel like Im "poison" to him right now







Hope you find out what it is soon







I'll keep your friend and her baby in my thoughts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


She is right by me!! My new gift is a pair of Robeez in the 6-12 mo size. I just dropped that off plus a dinner at our friends who just had a baby. Most new parents are getting tons of baby clothes in 0-3 which we all know they blow thru right away. So now I give the Robeez or pedipeds or whatever you prefer but they have been well received by the last 3 parents I sent them to.


Robeez!! What a great gift idea!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


I think one nice gift is a burts baby bees starter kit and also a hylands homepathic kit.


oohh love this one too!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mearaina*


Lyni was at a follow up this morning and is doing better but her lungs don't sound as good as the docs would like, so they said we had to guard against it turning into pnuemonia (sp?). Needless to say I am a little freaked out but she is doing so much better I can't believe it.


Thinking of you and Lyni, hope she's feeling better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


HEY! I just got back from MSU where a prof. gave me a big supply of her pumped milk! I am so excited.


That is sooo awesome of your prof. to give you bm!! Wow, what a gift!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


i'm still contemplating the name change, but I changed my sig back because it looked funny to me with jes as a sn and Kessa in the sig. it may change again.

The chocolate thing. .


I like the name Kessa. I know that I really started noticing J.C's eczema and different sleep patterns more around the holidays, but that was also when I was consuming mass amounts of chocolate! Darn that chocolate!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papayapetunia*


: Look at my blog to see pics, if you please.
.


Love the snow pics!! It looks sooo beautiful! I told dh I want to live where it snows and he looked at me and laughed and said "it doesn't stay for only one day"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*









: My boss, whom I love, whom I followed to this department from my previous, just gave her 1 month notice.







:























I knew it was coming as she just had her first babe and she is constantly working and doesn't get to spend anytime with her, but it is still depressing. I so need to get out of here.... I don't wanna new boss










oh hugs hon









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


I am ending my day on a good note! I got music from Lindsey! woohoo! So excited! Now I have to think of something good to send out. I think I may do two, one with dh's music and one with mine. We have varied taste









AND, C got a Certificate of Acheivement for being perfect on the potty today! And he is actually initiating going and everything!

PS, it snowed in Westwood of all places. Very odd....


I got your Cd too Lindsey!! Whoo hoo, can't wait to listen to it!

Way to go C!!!

It snowed in Riverside where my stepmom teaches high school!! They said they've been freezing their booties off! Dh said he saw on the news that it snowed in Venice?! Is that right?!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


that's a great idea (I thought you wrote, "booby shaped cookies"!







)

















: laughup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


it rocks the pubic hizouse.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


oh! we tested out the mei tai this afternoon.







: It's like she's not even back there. I think I'm in love. She had fun, my back didn't hurt, life is good. Here we are. 

.


It looks so awesome!! And she looks happy back there!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *katiejon1*


Here are some if you wanna see.
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...3/b_100507.jpg

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...113/100613.jpg

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...r90_100634.jpg


Cute, Cute Cute!!

BFM, I don't neccesarily think booster seats are unsafe, but those that use only the lap belt and shoulder harness of the cars seatbelt to hold the child in scare me. I see people rely soley on the hope that their seatbelts lock like they're supposed to in an accident. If they don't lock, there's nothing holding the child in the seat. I prefer to keep them in a 5 point harness as long as possible. And for my kids its not that hard, cuz they're so small. Kya is in a Graco Convertible that goes from 5 lbs to 100lbs. We got it last year for her. I can't even imagine putting a little newborn in a seat like that, but it works great for her now.

Here's a pic of her seat


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Great pictures Candice, I can't believe there's so much snow there.

Can I just say I hate velcro. I really do. Especially hate sewing it. Blah. The jacket is done except the velcro for keeping it closed. At least there's only 2 spots. I've decided to make bread tomorrow. Katie is sleeping tonight. Yay! And her 2nd tooth has broken all the way through.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not a fan of sewing velcro. or velcro baby for that matter. Bleh. Now I've caught Ryan's cold and it's almost 10 PM and Ruby is still awake... and cranky. (me too)


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Korin
I thought I had Katie down for the night, she slept just long enough for me to think about going to bed and now she's wide awake and thrilled to be so. I think she's trying to kill me.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
It's just a pubic symphysis adjustment







nothing fancy







but yes. it rocks the pubic hizouse.

I don't like thinking of my pubic area as a house. OK, maybe it's a crackhouse! My SIL once told me I had "the hips for birthing." Wasn't that nice of her. And oh how wrong she was.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Goals for tonight:
Finish Katie's coat
Prepare dough for mashed potato flax bread
Go to bed before 2am

Tell me more about this bread!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Random question, just curious why you always say "A baby" instead of "the baby" or her name - noticed it on your blog too back when we had the Sarah-shower-conspiracy, and it's one of those cute things that must have a funny story behind it??? (Or else maybe I'm just nosey!







)

<snip>

Yeah, 'tis I. Tomorrow actually. I don't know all the details but will let you know what they tell me tomorrow - all I was told is that it is accurate in determining whether there is a true allergic response or not (otherwise could just be a digestive issue) and we're going to an allergist affiliated with CHOP which is a top pediatric hospital so I assume they'll know what they're doing and explain everything (I know, what happens when you assume....)

I don't do real names on my blog so as to avoid Googling. I started calling her "a baby" because it struck me as funny that any old baby is just hanging around my house. "The baby" is just too specific, haha. Then my sister started calling her A. Baby like that's her name. A friend has a baby who is now called Another Baby. We call her by name or a nickname around the house, but sometimes I will say "Hey, guess what a baby did today?" My husband does it too.

Thanks for keeping us posted on the allergy testing. I am doing a full elimination diet, and, dammit, she slept so much better after one day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Helen, sorry sleeps so sucky right now! It almost sounds like a tummy problem, like its something you've eaten. Peanuts might be it. Its sooo frustrating. J.C's been getting up alot this past week and I rack my brain, trying to see what's different that I ate and its soooo







: I almost don't want to eat anything anymore, cuz I feel like Im "poison" to him right now







Hope you find out what it is soon







I'll keep your friend and her baby in my thoughts.

I have that "poison" feeling too. I do see why people give in and switch to formula when dealing with allergies because everything seems so scientific and measured. Not that I'm planning on it.

I feel like I had more in the MQ and lost it somehow. Uhhh.

Sleep last night was soooo much better, although she fought going down for a whole hour. She did 9-10-2-5-7. So 3 wakings instead of...um...7? 8? I did one full day of the Dr. Sears elimination diet. I don't know if it's related. Sears says improvement may be seen in 1-2 days, and then it may get worse for a few days after a few good days. We'll see. I'm giving it 2 weeks. My gut says the problem is nuts/soy. I am going to get scurvy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
katie PM me with exactly what your heel feels like.. when it hurts how it hurts. and I'll see if I can give some advice








Crank central here. i'm tired. but she found a new noise.. gggggggggah it's hilarious.

Sam's new noise sounds like she's gasping for breath. She vocalizes while she's inhaling, and seriously, it sounds like she's gasping. It freaks EVERYONE out. She did it yesterday at the chiro's office, and he came running, his assistant, the receptionist, and the old priest in the next room who was getting shock treatment.







: And every time someone comes to check on her, she laughs. Yeah. I HATE that noise.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Here are some if you wanna see.
http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...3/b_100507.jpg

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...113/100613.jpg

http://www.dropshots.com/photos/1478...r90_100634.jpg

So cute! And if my parents did that, I'd have lost it too. You were totally justified.









And NoVA? Um, did I know you were close to NoVA? Did you know I was close to NoVA?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
What a great belly shot!! You look adorable. I am jealous







:

I'm with you on that....and you know Andrew was only in the NICU for 10 days but still, I find I worry WAY more than "normal" about him, with everything (and I'm generally a worrier, so that's saying a lot!)







I can still remember when his neo told me that 5-15% of GBS babies die from it - I replay that moment in my mind all the time even though right after, he said, "but we caught it early enough that he'll be fine."

Thanks!

And yeah, I get kinda tired of people telling me that "oh, she'll be fine." Yeah, well, I didn't think so when she was born, and there's no telling what's gonna happen tomorrow, or a week from now, and my baby spent a month in a plastic box. Back off and let me worry about her if I want to worry about her. I'm not gonna hover over her and not let her experience anything, but if she has a fever, I'm gonna be concerned. Sorry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't like thinking of my pubic area as a house. OK, maybe it's a crackhouse! My SIL once told me I had "the hips for birthing." Wasn't that nice of her. And oh how wrong she was.

People used to tell me the same thing. "Birthing hips." Um, thanks? That's a nice thing to tell a 12 year old.









I have my LAST progesterone shot in about 20 minutes!!!!!!!!! NO MORE SHOTS IN THE BUTT!!! And then I'll get my cervix checked and see if we're preparing for labor at all.









Alright, off to the doc.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarah - yay on no more shots! In another few weeks, I hope you get to complain about being done being pregnant!

Harper does that gasping thing too. It freaks the living heck out of me. But it's worse when she's happy or excited. It's different from her regular "give me that thing I want" panting. My SIL's son did have asthma, but she says it sounds nothing like what her son would do. Glad Harper's not the only one. She started it the first time when she was sick and getting a tooth last month, and then it stopped, and now it's baaaack. Is getting teeth, so maybe it correlates to that? Like some magic combo of extra saliva.

She's also learned to smack her lips, which is really funny.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow. Now I'm the one who can't keep up!








everyone

Elijah can now go from laying on his belly to sitting up, all by himself! He started doing it yesterday. I had put him in the living room w/ toys on his belly to do something and a few minutes later I come back and he's sitting up. I was like, "Matt, did you sit him up?" He said no, Elijah did it all by himself. Woohoo! Now he keeps doing it. He just wants to sit up, all the time.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ughhhh I cant keep up w you ladies and also the multi quote thing- I dont have a good enough attention span to follow that or do it!

BFMama- yes we will have a backyard party whether at my current home or if the owner who'se home is sitting will come down to my price, that home which also has a great backyard.

Lindsey- the mama you spoke of in Aurora, is she a mdcer?? There is a mdc mom who also had a stay in our nicu and wasnt too happy about it. But that is a long long story. Pm me w details.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Well. All the snow in California is killing us up here.
I just watched a news report on the rapidly escalating price of fresh produce.
Organic lettuce - usual price is like 1.50/head. Now, it's $5/head.







:
Oranges (non-organic) usually 1.49/kg are expected to be $4/kg by like the end of the week. That's 2 oranges! So if I end up in the hospital with scurvy, you know what happened.







:

oh! we tested out the mei tai this afternoon.







: It's like she's not even back there. I think I'm in love. She had fun, my back didn't hurt, life is good. Here we are.


Cute mei tai! She looks very happy in there! And yeah, our California weather is crazy....







: Almost couldn't make it back home yesterday. They kept closing and reopening my freeway...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I'm not a fan of sewing velcro. or velcro baby for that matter. Bleh. Now I've caught Ryan's cold and it's almost 10 PM and Ruby is still awake... and cranky. (me too)









Korin. I had gotten J down but C is my hard to fall asleep guy (gets it from me so I can't even complain







: ) Anyway, he decides he is going to start playing with my locks (he likes to have them fight each other, gotta love boys...) and I am totally falling asleep. Finally I had to tell him, sweetie, mommy needs to go to sleep. And he turned over and went to sleep. Or not as when I woke up he was in my bed and J was snuggling up against him. J only woke up TWICE last night! I was shocked. I seriously think he is starting to sleep better when he is snuggled up to his brother....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







Korin
I thought I had Katie down for the night, she slept just long enough for me to think about going to bed and now she's wide awake and thrilled to be so. I think she's trying to kill me.









As tired as I usually am, I usually have that thought myself









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Helen, sorry sleeps so sucky right now! It almost sounds like a tummy problem, like its something you've eaten. Peanuts might be it. Its sooo frustrating. J.C's been getting up alot this past week and I rack my brain, trying to see what's different that I ate and its soooo







: I almost don't want to eat anything anymore, cuz I feel like Im "poison" to him right now







Hope you find out what it is soon







I'll keep your friend and her baby in my thoughts.

It snowed in Riverside where my stepmom teaches high school!! They said they've been freezing their booties off! Dh said he saw on the news that it snowed in Venice?! Is that right?!









Other than the occasional flare up of the eczema patch on his chin, J is actually doing pretty good in the food department. I am going to try a piece of cheese or dairy again and see if the eczema reacts or not. I couldn't tell last time because I told dh to NOT feed him peaches and he fed him peaches. So not sure if the flare up was from the peaches or the dairy. So far on the fruit side, he can only do pears I think. Everything else leaves his chin bright red??? So, still haven't had that piece of cheese for you Kelly, but working up to it!

Malibu got snow I know, and of course Westwood. Funny thing, Palmdale didn't!







We have had ice all week, frozen water in the gutters and such but no snow! And the 5 was still closed this morning cause of snow in Castaic...I don't think it is supposed to rain anymore today so hopefully I won't have problems getting back home....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Thanks for keeping us posted on the allergy testing. I am doing a full elimination diet, and, dammit, she slept so much better after one day.

I have that "poison" feeling too. I do see why people give in and switch to formula when dealing with allergies because everything seems so scientific and measured. Not that I'm planning on it.

I feel like I had more in the MQ and lost it somehow. Uhhh.

Sleep last night was soooo much better, although she fought going down for a whole hour. She did 9-10-2-5-7. So 3 wakings instead of...um...7? 8? I did one full day of the Dr. Sears elimination diet. I don't know if it's related. Sears says improvement may be seen in 1-2 days, and then it may get worse for a few days after a few good days. We'll see. I'm giving it 2 weeks. My gut says the problem is nuts/soy. I am going to get scurvy.

I had been eating nuts last week... Very possible I went overboard. Back to pretzels as snack I guess. Sorry, you are feeling deprived though in the food department. Sheesh, what is left??? How long do you have eliminate before you can start reintroducing???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
People used to tell me the same thing. "Birthing hips." Um, thanks? That's a nice thing to tell a 12 year old.









I have my LAST progesterone shot in about 20 minutes!!!!!!!!! NO MORE SHOTS IN THE BUTT!!! And then I'll get my cervix checked and see if we're preparing for labor at all.









Alright, off to the doc.









Good luck Sarah! Yeah, for last shot! And my grandmother used to talk about my hips.







"Angel, you have those same hips I have." I told her they were good for childbearing. I think I was 15....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Wow. Now I'm the one who can't keep up!








everyone

Elijah can now go from laying on his belly to sitting up, all by himself! He started doing it yesterday. I had put him in the living room w/ toys on his belly to do something and a few minutes later I come back and he's sitting up. I was like, "Matt, did you sit him up?" He said no, Elijah did it all by himself. Woohoo! Now he keeps doing it. He just wants to sit up, all the time.

Well, no duh Lisa! We didn't expect YOU to keep up this week. Matt just got back...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Yea Ange, they showed shots of I-5 on our news yesterday. Crazy.

Helen, I had borrowed an "eat more whole grains" cookbook from my MIL a few weeks ago, and then she bought me my own copy for Chrismas.







Anyway, I haven't had a chance to try anything in there, mostly because I had to get to town to buy some whole grains. And that recipe sounded good to me. The mashed potatoes are supposed to make it very moist and give it a soft texture. It also looks like a fairly simple recipe for someone who hasn't made bread before. And besides the mashed potatoes, there is flax, rolled oats, and whole wheat (fresh ground) flour. I'm excited to see how it turns out. i'll PM you the recipe if you want.

This cookbook is great though, its got a ton of recipes, plus information about each type of grain, how to use it, etc. Information on using pulses, like lentils and stuff. Baking for people with allergies (helpful since my mom's allergic to wheat). Complete protein without meat. My DH thinks I'm crazy, but I told him I'm going to try this stuff anyways because it'll be good for both of us.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I think she's trying to kill me.









i said that to someone last night... twice.








i'm curious to try the bread too! link to the cookbook?
great meitie jes/kessa!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

One of my DDDDC's was retired.







I guess once the other one is I'll actually try and think of a senior title...


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

ACK!! we are nearing the bottom of the page must bump us up to the top of the list. Hee hee, must be a busy last few days if this happened.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina*
Lyni was at a follow up this morning and is doing better but her lungs don't sound as good as the docs would like, so they said we had to guard against it turning into pnuemonia (sp?). Needless to say I am a little freaked out but she is doing so much better I can't believe it.

Will keep a good thought out for Lyni!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LJ's Momma* 
Ican't believe that its been this long... it feels like I brought him home just a few weeks ago...









- I know, it's crazy, huh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: My boss, whom I love, whom I followed to this department from my previous, just gave her 1 month notice.







:





















(


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
AND, C got a Certificate of Acheivement for being perfect on the potty today! And he is actually initiating going and everything!









and







yay C!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
it rocks the pubic hizouse.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
oh! we tested out the mei tai this afternoon.







: It's like she's not even back there. I think I'm in love. She had fun, my back didn't hurt, life is good. Here we are.


Excellent!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
She always asks him and she knows he's not going to go, so all it does is make him really upset.

Ummmmm....yeah - you were NOT out of line to be upset with her.







to both you and him

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
But I think we've turned the corner now - all pinkeye appears to be gone, and his cough is finally getting better, and I do abx for ear infections (missed that discussion!) so it's been 48 hrs on on the amoxicillin and he seems much better.

Good grief! I'm so glad you all are doing better - what a week.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't like thinking of my pubic area as a house. OK, maybe it's a crackhouse!

I'm not sure if I want to know the analogy here or not.....







Glad sleep was better last night, but sorry it's cause you're not eating anything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola*
She's also learned to smack her lips, which is really funny.

Kait does "grandpa mouth", where she isn't making a sound, but her lips are curled up over her gums and she smacks them...I ahve to try to get it on video.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Elijah can now go from laying on his belly to sitting up, all by himself!









Elijah!!

So, I don't know what possessed me to think this was a good idea, but I took the kids to have portraits done this morning (DD for 6 months a little late, DS for 3 yrs a little early). Well. DS decided that he did NOT want to get his picture taken - his reason? "I not old enough yet". Would he be old enough when he was three? "No, I haffa be OLDER."







. Fine. I'm not going to force him. So then we get DD sitting down to get hers done, the girl is so sweet and trying to get her to smile, but DD is having none of it and at one point had her pouty lip out and eyes welling up. Great. We got a kind of halfway smirk/smile on one shot, and since I had to pay for the sitting anyway I picked that one. Little stinker was all flirty smiles as soon as I got her back in the carrier. Fortunately, it's less than $10 out of my pocket. Durn kids.







Also, fortunately I totally prepared myself to have this happen, so I wasn't disappointed. DS has been Mr. Opposite for a few weeks now, and after DD was sensitive at the party, I figured she's probably going to have separation anxiety coming up oretty soon, too. So, no major loss, really, and kind of a funny story out of it. Not like I don't have plenty of pics of them anyway.

OK, back to work. TTFN, all!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And NoVA? Um, did I know you were close to NoVA? Did you know I was close to NoVA?









I have my LAST progesterone shot in about 20 minutes!!!!!!!!! NO MORE SHOTS IN THE BUTT!!! And then I'll get my cervix checked and see if we're preparing for labor at all.









Alright, off to the doc.









Not really close to NoVA, but close enough that I don't mind going occasionally. My friend lives in Warrenton, so I don't have to go any farther on 95 than Fredricksburg. I'm in Richmond, and it takes about 2 hours to get to her house. Another girl in the group is in Manassas and I've been there too. Don't like the traffic that far up and haven't been there by myself with Evie. Just dreamboat traveler Caleb and me.







But we should try to meet some day, I just don't know how far of a haul that would be for you. I like IKEA...

Yay! For the last shot! That's awesome!







You made it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So, I don't know what possessed me to think this was a good idea, but I took the kids to have portraits done this morning (DD for 6 months a little late, DS for 3 yrs a little early). Well. DS decided that he did NOT want to get his picture taken - his reason? "I not old enough yet". Would he be old enough when he was three? "No, I haffa be OLDER."







. Fine. I'm not going to force him. So then we get DD sitting down to get hers done, the girl is so sweet and trying to get her to smile, but DD is having none of it and at one point had her pouty lip out and eyes welling up. Great. We got a kind of halfway smirk/smile on one shot, and since I had to pay for the sitting anyway I picked that one. Little stinker was all flirty smiles as soon as I got her back in the carrier. Fortunately, it's less than $10 out of my pocket. Durn kids.







Also, fortunately I totally prepared myself to have this happen, so I wasn't disappointed. DS has been Mr. Opposite for a few weeks now, and after DD was sensitive at the party, I figured she's probably going to have separation anxiety coming up oretty soon, too. So, no major loss, really, and kind of a funny story out of it. Not like I don't have plenty of pics of them anyway.

OK, back to work. TTFN, all!

Must be an age thing for the almost 3 yo. I did this when Evie was 10 days old, only I hadn't prepared myself for Caleb and I was almost in tears (pp hormones!) when we left.







I got a really sweet picture of Evie out of it though.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I just got back from lunch with Helen,It was yummy! She lent me her babyhawk mei tai for the week to see if I like it. I'll be back later off the feed the beast,she has been very nossey during feedings I can't even have the tv on .she'll roll off to see what she hears!

YAY! Sarah! no more shots. Watch this one will be weeks late,









And Olivia does that gasping breath thing too! It drives me nuts.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I'm not a fan of sewing velcro. or velcro baby for that matter. Bleh. Now I've caught Ryan's cold and it's almost 10 PM and Ruby is still awake... and cranky. (me too)

oh, sorry Korin









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't like thinking of my pubic area as a house. OK, maybe it's a crackhouse! My SIL once told me I had "the hips for birthing." Wasn't that nice of her. And oh how wrong she was.













mommitola;7049619I have that "poison" feeling too. I do see why people give in and switch to formula when dealing with allergies because everything seems so scientific and measured. Not that I'm planning on it.
Sleep last night was soooo much better said:


> I thought the same thing about the formula. But, I would never give my babies formula because they were allergic to something that I eat. I feel like thats selfish of me. Also, because they have allergies, all the more reason to breastfeed!! Yea, so happy to hear sleep is better. Off to check out Dr. Sears Elimination Diet.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

we're working on the 3rd tooth. it cut through the skin already. i noticed it yesterday. it's on the top left side. yippie! and he's gonna try some mango this week too, lucky boy.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I-5 vs. The 5

















: Sorry, that's just my self-centered California-is-the-only-place-in-the-world mind.





















:

We talk about "the valley" as if there is no other in the world as well.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah - yay on no more shots! In another few weeks, I hope you get to complain about being done being pregnant!

Harper does that gasping thing too. It freaks the living heck out of me. But it's worse when she's happy or excited. It's different from her regular "give me that thing I want" panting. My SIL's son did have asthma, but she says it sounds nothing like what her son would do. Glad Harper's not the only one. She started it the first time when she was sick and getting a tooth last month, and then it stopped, and now it's baaaack. Is getting teeth, so maybe it correlates to that? Like some magic combo of extra saliva.

She's also learned to smack her lips, which is really funny.

Sam smacks her lips every once in a while. It's very entertaining. And I think it'll be quite a while before I complain about not being pregnant.







I'm hoping to revel in my un-pregnantness after all this time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Wow. Now I'm the one who can't keep up!








everyone

Elijah can now go from laying on his belly to sitting up, all by himself! He started doing it yesterday. I had put him in the living room w/ toys on his belly to do something and a few minutes later I come back and he's sitting up. I was like, "Matt, did you sit him up?" He said no, Elijah did it all by himself. Woohoo! Now he keeps doing it. He just wants to sit up, all the time.

WTG Elijah!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Good luck Sarah! Yeah, for last shot! And my grandmother used to talk about my hips.







"Angel, you have those same hips I have." I told her they were good for childbearing. I think I was 15....









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Not really close to NoVA, but close enough that I don't mind going occasionally. My friend lives in Warrenton, so I don't have to go any farther on 95 than Fredricksburg. I'm in Richmond, and it takes about 2 hours to get to her house. Another girl in the group is in Manassas and I've been there too. Don't like the traffic that far up and haven't been there by myself with Evie. Just dreamboat traveler Caleb and me.







But we should try to meet some day, I just don't know how far of a haul that would be for you. I like IKEA...

Yay! For the last shot! That's awesome!







You made it!









Richmond is about an hour and a half or 2 hours from me...I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
YAY! Sarah! no more shots. Watch this one will be weeks late,









And Olivia does that gasping breath thing too! It drives me nuts.

Bit your tongue! Brad keeps telling me that he's gonna be 11 pounds with a 20" head.







He likes to freak me out.







I know it's not possible, but he likes to joke.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
we're working on the 3rd tooth. it cut through the skin already. i noticed it yesterday. it's on the top left side. yippie! and he's gonna try some mango this week too, lucky boy.









Careful of the mango. I'm sure you already know that they can cause pretty severe allergic reactions. You should be okay if you're very cautious about the sap not touching anything.

Talula has been crying sooooo much! She won't let me put her down. I keep telling myself that this will pass and I'll actually long for these days, but today and the past few days have been pretty difficult!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Sarah, I got my sin sticks today. Can I just say that they're more than half gone?














:














BUT, I had help from dh so it's not like I ate it all to myself.







Thank you! SO, SO yummy!

Oh and about having big babies, everyone including my mw's thought I was having twins. He always measured like, 2 weeks ahead. After we found out that it wasn't twins I just figured it was one big boy. And he was!







I don't know about an 11lber though! 9lbs was enough for me to push out!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Anyone watch the Today show this morning? There was a story on birthday parties getting out of hand. At the end, it showed various parties from years back and there is a picture of a boy about 10 or so. That is DH! His brother is an editor at NBC and he put that picture in it.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Sarah, I got my sin sticks today. Can I just say that they're more than half gone?














:














BUT, I had help from dh so it's not like I ate it all to myself.







Thank you! SO, SO yummy!

Oh and about having big babies, everyone including my mw's thought I was having twins. He always measured like, 2 weeks ahead. After we found out that it wasn't twins I just figured it was one big boy. And he was!







I don't know about an 11lber though! 9lbs was enough for me to push out!









I'm glad you like them! And you're not that gluttonous...you ordered 1 set, after all.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Anyone watch the Today show this morning? There was a story on birthday parties getting out of hand. At the end, it showed various parties from years back and there is a picture of a boy about 10 or so. That is DH! His brother is an editor at NBC and he put that picture in it.







:

Cool!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i'm curious to try the bread too! link to the cookbook?
great meitie jes/kessa!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I-5 vs. The 5







And what is the name of that cookbook. It sounds right up my alley!

I grew up in Portland, where freeways have an I in front of them.









The cookbook is called Eat More Whole Grains. lol Part of Winnie's Winning Ways. http://www.winnieswinningways.ca/Htm...oleGrains.html

And, I got my hair cut. Yay! And Katie rode in a stroller for the first time today. SIL hasn't had any practice with slings so she wanted the stroller instead. She kept trying to pull herself out.









Also, _what_ is the fascination with cords? Why must they be chewed?







: It's not as though there aren't plenty of toys to chew.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

EVERYTHING must be chewed.









HOLY CRAP! Your hair looks amazing! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Thanks! I'm really happy with it.

Dear Baby of Mine: If you want to eat, eat. If you want to chew on your toy, then by all means, chew on your toy. But please don't take one gulp then pop off to chew a bit and then want to eat some more. And really don't try to do both at once. Yikes.
Thanks.









Can I just say, I love slobbery baby kisses. So sweet.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I grew up in Portland, where freeways have an I in front of them.









The cookbook is called Eat More Whole Grains. lol Part of Winnie's Winning Ways. http://www.winnieswinningways.ca/Htm...oleGrains.html

And, I got my hair cut. Yay! And Katie rode in a stroller for the first time today. SIL hasn't had any practice with slings so she wanted the stroller instead. She kept trying to pull herself out.









Also, _what_ is the fascination with cords? Why must they be chewed?







: It's not as though there aren't plenty of toys to chew.


Huba Huba! How's that for an atitude adjustment!! I Love it!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Thanks! I'm really happy with it.

Dear Baby of Mine: If you want to eat, eat. If you want to chew on your toy, then by all means, chew on your toy. But please don't take one gulp then pop off to chew a bit and then want to eat some more. And really don't try to do both at once. Yikes.
Thanks.









Can I just say, I love slobbery baby kisses. So sweet.


Lulu does this too!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Ahem...ahem....ahem.....anybody notice my COOL PINK NAME?!?!?!?!?! I am so pysched!! I woke up super-early this morning to get ready for a crazy day of running all over for various stuff and came down to the computer to look up directions, and there was an email PM notification that said that a certain totally sweet mama from my DDC had bought me a subscription because she knew I wanted it but couldn't get into my PayPal to pay!! What a cool surprise. I won't reveal whom it was though....

....What? What did you say? Who is this thoughtful and generous person? You really wanna know? Really? OK. It was Lindsey.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't like thinking of my pubic area as a house. OK, maybe it's a crackhouse! My SIL once told me I had "the hips for birthing." Wasn't that nice of her. And oh how wrong she was.

I don't do real names on my blog so as to avoid Googling. I started calling her "a baby" because it struck me as funny that any old baby is just hanging around my house. "The baby" is just too specific, haha. Then my sister started calling her A. Baby like that's her name. A friend has a baby who is now called Another Baby. We call her by name or a nickname around the house, but sometimes I will say "Hey, guess what a baby did today?" My husband does it too.

Thanks for keeping us posted on the allergy testing. I am doing a full elimination diet, and, dammit, she slept so much better after one day.

Hey, I have those hips, too! My SIL says the same thing - she was told that and she always says she's just "Broad where a Broad should be Broad!"









Thanks for the 'a baby' explanation, that is pretty funny









So the allergy testing - yay!!! No reaction to anything!!!!







: They tested him for all the major allergens and split the tree nuts out into all the major types - and nothing!! So the way the allergist explained it is this - skin testing on the back is the most accurate method for babies under 1, better than blood test etc. The skin test is better at ruling out allergies than determining allergies, because positives can be false positives - there are people who test positive on skin tests but for whatever reason don't actually react to the actual substance. But negative is negative. And they did a control prick with pure histamine - to see how he would react to an allergen and then they could compare reactions to that, but there were none. So anyway, she said that means that his issues are the type he'll grow out of (woo-hoo!), the digestive intolerance type that causes proteins to leak out of the gut and affect the body, NOT the true IgE type where there's a histamine reaction that could cause anaphylaxis, etc. I am so relieved!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And yeah, I get kinda tired of people telling me that "oh, she'll be fine." Yeah, well, I didn't think so when she was born, and there's no telling what's gonna happen tomorrow, or a week from now, and my baby spent a month in a plastic box. Back off and let me worry about her if I want to worry about her. I'm not gonna hover over her and not let her experience anything, but if she has a fever, I'm gonna be concerned. Sorry.









I have my LAST progesterone shot in about 20 minutes!!!!!!!!! NO MORE SHOTS IN THE BUTT!!! And then I'll get my cervix checked and see if we're preparing for labor at all.









Exactly. I hear ya. Yes, he is "fine" now (though he does have lingering side-effects from the IV abx) but still, for a week and a half I slept (when I actually did sleep) in my clothes, on what amounted to a cot in a coat closet, so I could be near my baby and nurse him in a tangle of monitor wires and sing to him while they did things like stick huge needles into his spinal column







All the time I was just aching to do simple stuff like lie in bed and cuddle with him or put him in the new slings I'd bought, especially to introduce him to his sisters. It literally broke my heart, they wanted to touch him and hug him SO badly they would stand outside the NICU and cry, the most the nurse could do was hold him up to the window and make him "wave" his hand at them







(Of course I know you preemie mamas went through much more in the NICU but still, you know any time there is traumatic in varying degrees!) So yeah, I think I get to worry a little extra!

But on a happier note, congrats on making it this far!







Yay! And I, too, am betting that this time you'll be LATE! You'll be here complaining that you DON'T want to make it to 41 weeks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
BFMama- yes we will have a backyard party whether at my current home or if the owner who'se home is sitting will come down to my price, that home which also has a great backyard.

I am SO there! Made my hotel reservations last week - can you believe I got one of the last of the block of rooms?? Supposedly they are almost out of the block group-rate rooms. Which is gonna stink for a lot of people because their regular rates are waaaay pricey (I'm sure it's worth it, but still!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I had been eating nuts last week... Very possible I went overboard. Back to pretzels as snack I guess. Sorry, you are feeling deprived though in the food department. Sheesh, what is left??? How long do you have eliminate before you can start reintroducing???

Ange, your posts about the food issues, and Helen's, made me think of something - are these issues new, or have your babes shown these signs of problems before? Of course I am by no means an expert but from my lactation studies, it would be very unusual for intolerances to something in your milk to suddenly show up now if they hadn't before. They don't always appear immediately, but they normally appear by 5-10 weeks, so we're talking in month 2 or 3 at the latest, typically. So, I can't remember, but did your babes have signs of allergies back then, or is this more recent?

Because if it's more recent, you might not have to go crazy eliminating foods - it could be teething, it could be solids that were introduced, it could be an illness coming on, it could be a topical reaction to something against the skin (the eczema part), it could even be a seasonal thing, the cold/dry air. The sleeping problems could be a normal phase, not even food related. I don't know, just throwing that out there because I know how hard it was to try to figure out what the heck was causing Andrew's problems - I'd hate to see you going through this if it's not even something in your milk that's doing it. But yeah, if you think it IS food, the only real way to tell is eliminate all the possibilities and then introduce them back in one at a time to see which is/are doing it. I didn't do a true elim diet - I took out dairy, soy, wheat, eggs, and nuts - the five biggest culprits - and the symptoms went away. So maybe you don't have to go quite as drastic...?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So, I don't know what possessed me to think this was a good idea, but I took the kids to have portraits done this morning

Portraits - one of the very few situatons where I have no trouble with bald-faced bribery. I hope I am not the only one with a 4-year-old who says, "No mommy, I don't want an ice cream if I follow directions and smile nicely, I want a decaf Frappuccino!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Not really close to NoVA, but close enough that I don't mind going occasionally. My friend lives in Warrenton, so I don't have to go any farther on 95 than Fredricksburg. I'm in Richmond, and it takes about 2 hours to get to her house. Another girl in the group is in Manassas and I've been there too.

Oh, you are making this former NoVA girl miss it so much! After almost 2 1/2 years, I finally feel at home here in PA.....but then someone will say something and I'll miss the D.C. area again, SO MUCH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Sarah, I got my sin sticks today. Can I just say that they're more than half gone?














:














BUT, I had help from dh so it's not like I ate it all to myself.







Thank you! SO, SO yummy!

Oh and about having big babies, everyone including my mw's thought I was having twins. He always measured like, 2 weeks ahead. After we found out that it wasn't twins I just figured it was one big boy. And he was!







I don't know about an 11lber though! 9lbs was enough for me to push out!









Mine came today, too!! And - since I'm no longer afraid of a serious reaction, I got to try the pecan ones!!! YUMMY!!!

And I remember that, way back when in our DDC, you posted that your mw thought your were having twins and sent you for a u/s! Wow, that seems like eons ago!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Anyone watch the Today show this morning? There was a story on birthday parties getting out of hand. At the end, it showed various parties from years back and there is a picture of a boy about 10 or so. That is DH! His brother is an editor at NBC and he put that picture in it.







:

Darn, I missed that - would have been fun to see!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And, I got my hair cut. Yay! And Katie rode in a stroller for the first time today. SIL hasn't had any practice with slings so she wanted the stroller instead. She kept trying to pull herself out.









Also, _what_ is the fascination with cords? Why must they be chewed?







: It's not as though there aren't plenty of toys to chew.


LOVE the hair!! The cut and the color - so pretty







:

And yeah, Andrew makes a beeline for cords anywhere you put him! Or else, drawers to pull open, stick his fingers in, and then get said fingers stuck.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I hope I am not the only one with a 4-year-old who says, "No mommy, I don't want an ice cream if I follow directions and smile nicely, I want a decaf Frappuccino!"

That is hilarious.
When I take my niece to the city, I buy her strawberry frappuccinos.

And congrats on the great allergy test results!!








:


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Richmond is about an hour and a half or 2 hours from me...I think.


Really?!? Where are you again? We'll definitely have to meet up some day then!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And, I got my hair cut. Yay! And Katie rode in a stroller for the first time today. SIL hasn't had any practice with slings so she wanted the stroller instead. She kept trying to pull herself out.









Also, _what_ is the fascination with cords? Why must they be chewed?







: It's not as though there aren't plenty of toys to chew.

OMG your hair looks AMAZING! I love it. You look very pretty.









And cords? Around here the fascination is with anything the tiny fingers can pick up b/c then it heads straight in to the mouth to be chomped, chewed, licked, and gagged. ugh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
So the allergy testing - yay!!! No reaction to anything!!!!







: They tested him for all the major allergens and split the tree nuts out into all the major types - and nothing!! So the way the allergist explained it is this - skin testing on the back is the most accurate method for babies under 1, better than blood test etc. The skin test is better at ruling out allergies than determining allergies, because positives can be false positives - there are people who test positive on skin tests but for whatever reason don't actually react to the actual substance. But negative is negative. And they did a control prick with pure histamine - to see how he would react to an allergen and then they could compare reactions to that, but there were none. So anyway, she said that means that his issues are the type he'll grow out of (woo-hoo!), the digestive intolerance type that causes proteins to leak out of the gut and affect the body, NOT the true IgE type where there's a histamine reaction that could cause anaphylaxis, etc. I am so relieved!!

Oh, you are making this former NoVA girl miss it so much! After almost 2 1/2 years, I finally feel at home here in PA.....but then someone will say something and I'll miss the D.C. area again, SO MUCH.


HURRAY! I'm so glad you got good news today!!! Allergies are so scary and they seem to be getting worse, or at least you hear more about them now.

Sorry, maybe someday we could all do a DC playdate or something.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Jes/Kessa~ your hair looks really cute! Love it!

BFM, J started with cradle cap and frequent spitting up that finally went away when I cut down on dairy. I didn't have to totally give it up, it was enough to leave it to the major ones~milk, cheese, etc. He didn't have a reaction when I had something that had dairy in it, like JC is having with Kelly. But then he started showing the eczema. Which, my husband has, so I have kind of just assumed it was related to that, as he would just get like a patch on his thigh that after liberally treating with lotion, would look much better. But he does have dry skin along his chin, which I am still thinking is related to his sensitive skin from Daddy combined with all his slobber from teething. But it turned bright red and more chappy when he eats most fruits. Which I think is a topical issue but it seems uncomfortable so I have just delayed fruits until it starts to get better. We retried introducing the fruits again and the only thing that has passed thus far has been pears. Everything else he still gets bright red and chapped for.

But I am thinking J may have actually reacted to too many nuts, as in he got really gassy. I don't think it is an actual allergy per se, yk? Because yesterday I had pretzels, not nuts as I have been having this week and he slept tons better last night~only stirring twice and I was able to immediately get him back to sleep without any problems or even a whimper.

So anyway, I think I lost my train of thought... The only thing left kind of up in the air is the eczema. Not sure if it is a food thing or just a sensitive skin thing~leaning towards thinking it is just a sensitive skin thing though as it did come later and clears up with lotion, just like dh's... But I don't like how his face gets aggravated with the fruits so kind of still delaying them even though I think it is topical, not an actual food allergy. Did that make sense? Let me know if my logic is faulty and if you think it is something different....


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
HURRAY! I'm so glad you got good news today!!! Allergies are so scary and they seem to be getting worse, or at least you hear more about them now.

Sorry, maybe someday we could all do a DC playdate or something.

Thanks! And yes we should have a D.C. playdate - we get back to visit pretty frequently!

Of course we're still trying to schedule a SE PA area playdate too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Did that make sense? Let me know if my logic is faulty and if you think it is something different....

It's so hard to figure out, I know! Trust your instincts though - that's what I did anyway...I don't know, it certainly could be the food but I guess what I was saying is look for patterns, the same reaction every time, as opposed to isolated occurences like one night he slept better and one night he didn't - because so many other things can come into play that it might not have been related. I don't know - just throwing out some ideas, trying to save you some deprivation of food if I can!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

BFM-YAY! No allergies!!!!

DS2 has eczema and I didn't figure this out untill he was 3 It is milk he only drinks milk/water,but lots,lots of milk. His symptoms get much worse in the winter. He gets a redish ring first then gets itchy.He also gets depigmentation of these areas. We have a derm consult but not untill april. yeah his symptoms wost likely will be gone by then.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

okay, question for you ladies who are sort of familliar with allergies and all that. Having none of my own, I don't know a ton about it. I've been researching more, but I'm still not very knowledgable.

My sister is allergic to eggs, and my mom is allergic to wheat. So I'm a bit concerned about Katie being allergic to those things. Also, DH is allergic to mushrooms of all things. My biggest concerns at this point are the eggs and wheat. What do you think is a "safe" age for introducing them? Can we get allergy testing done "just because" or do we need a reason? How much does testing hurt a baby? I had it done because I had chronic hives and it didn't hurt, but I imagine a baby is more sensitive than that. FWIW, after lots of testing and elimination diets for me, I discovered that hives are how my body reacts to too much acid in my gut. Instead of heartburn, I get hives. They go away if I take an antacid.

Also a big YAY! from me. I figured out how to get around the stupid descriptive video they're putting on CSI. I watch it through my vcr instead of just the tv and it is magically disappeared.

And Liev Schreiber is on CSI. I so did not expect such a thing.

Off to make some bread dough.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
okay, question for you ladies who are sort of familliar with allergies and all that. Having none of my own, I don't know a ton about it. I've been researching more, but I'm still not very knowledgable.

My sister is allergic to eggs, and my mom is allergic to wheat. So I'm a bit concerned about Katie being allergic to those things. Also, DH is allergic to mushrooms of all things. My biggest concerns at this point are the eggs and wheat. What do you think is a "safe" age for introducing them? Can we get allergy testing done "just because" or do we need a reason? How much does testing hurt a baby? I had it done because I had chronic hives and it didn't hurt, but I imagine a baby is more sensitive than that. FWIW, after lots of testing and elimination diets for me, I discovered that hives are how my body reacts to too much acid in my gut. Instead of heartburn, I get hives. They go away if I take an antacid.

Also a big YAY! from me. I figured out how to get around the stupid descriptive video they're putting on CSI. I watch it through my vcr instead of just the tv and it is magically disappeared.

And Liev Schreiber is on CSI. I so did not expect such a thing.

Off to make some bread dough.


Strait yoke is fine if think,it's the whites that contain the protine that you have to watch out for.My boys didn't get eggs untill after 1 as I hate eggs, I just never thout to give it to them. OTOH- ds1 did have bits of pb&j at 8mos or so







:

You make me almost want to drag out my bread machine,almost. The bread bible is a good book too! As is The King Arthur Flour -baker's Companion. Cheek out KingArthurFlour.com-Good flours.I get their rye flour.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Bread dough

Another

Into the fridge for tonight, and to be baked and eaten tomorrow. Whee.
I'm so excited. I've never made bread by myself before, but this actually looks and feels right. I ground my own wheat flour in my blender. Ground flax seed in the coffee grinder. Plus it called for 3C of all purpose flour.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And, I got my hair cut. Yay!
<snip>
Also, _what_ is the fascination with cords? Why must they be chewed?







: It's not as though there aren't plenty of toys to chew.

Jes, I LOVE your hair. Seriously. Wow.

And it's forbidden fruit, man....same reason they couldn't care lss about where you are until you pick up the phone, then they NEED you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Portraits - one of the very few situatons where I have no trouble with bald-faced bribery. I hope I am not the only one with a 4-year-old who says, "No mommy, I don't want an ice cream if I follow directions and smile nicely, I want a decaf Frappuccino!"

Oh, I tried, I really did. I'm not a briber either, and apparently it shows because he didn't go for it. I asked him if he would consider getting his picture taken, if we split a soda afterwards.







: He didn't even miss a step, "NO, noooooo soda" complete with emphatic hand movement (no, he didn't give me the bird







)







: Ah well. I have to admire his steadfastness.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Thanks! Gonna set the DVR....

you'll have to tell me how it goes...no tv here. OH I do have tv on the radio though! maybe I can catch at work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Well, those would work too.










I'd love to see you decorating booby cookies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't like thinking of my pubic area as a house. OK, maybe it's a crackhouse! My SIL once told me I had "the hips for birthing." Wasn't that nice of her. And oh how wrong she was.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sam's new noise sounds like she's gasping for breath. She vocalizes while she's inhaling, and seriously, it sounds like she's gasping. It freaks EVERYONE out. She did it yesterday at the chiro's office, and he came running, his assistant, the receptionist, and the old priest in the next room who was getting shock treatment.







: And every time someone comes to check on her, she laughs. Yeah. I HATE that noise.







:

We have a deflated dinosaur noise here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Ughhhh I cant keep up w you ladies and also the multi quote thing- I dont have a good enough attention span to follow that or do it!

I have a hard time reading multiquotes. they seem a little big...but I'm doing one now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
One of my DDDDC's was retired.







I guess once the other one is I'll actually try and think of a senior title...









aw you don't have to wait to change it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Careful of the mango. I'm sure you already know that they can cause pretty severe allergic reactions. You should be okay if you're very cautious about the sap not touching anything.

I never heard of this. it's the sap?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And, I got my hair cut. Yay!

I love it!

I went out to meet with my local MDC buddies last night and we had a ball. We scared off some people but that's cool. Marlow likes to watch the other babies nursing and maybe next time I'll see if she'll want to nurse from another mama...that would make me cry







but then we can play pass the baby a little bit.

ok off to work now.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Good Morning! It's our 1000th post!







Since it looks like I'll never get there, figured I'd help the thread out.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 

Mine came today, too!! And - since I'm no longer afraid of a serious reaction, I got to try the pecan ones!!! YUMMY!!!

And I remember that, way back when in our DDC, you posted that your mw thought your were having twins and sent you for a u/s! Wow, that seems like eons ago!


Ya. My mw sent me for alot of crap I didn't even need







But ya, it does seem eons ago! I can't believe that in almost 5 months Elijah will be ONE YEAR.









Sin sticks, I had the pecans too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And, I got my hair cut. Yay!.

Looks Great!!

I'm really sick of my hair. I've decided to grow it out. It's semi-thick and is down to about..the bottom of my shoulder blades now. BUT, I can.not.stand.brushing.my.hair. Call me crazy but I just feel like it's such a waste of time trying to work out all the knots. (Which I'm sure I could avoid if I used conditioner but that would only make my hair greasy so I don't use it.) I don't know, I would like to do _something_ with it since I've been wearing it up pretty much everyday for who knows how long.







: It bothers me to wear down. I can't stand it on my neck. Ack! Maybe I'm just too picky? OR maybe I should just shave it. Did it before! I could do it again, eh?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

I went out to meet with my local MDC buddies last night and we had a ball. We scared off some people but that's cool. Marlow likes to watch the other babies nursing and maybe next time I'll see if she'll want to nurse from another mama...that would make me cry







but then we can play pass the baby a little bit.

ok off to work now.


Cool.







Glad you had fun! Ya know, we'll have to meet sometime. We're only an hour from eachother for cryin out loud!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Jes, your hair looks awesome!! Don't you just feel like a trillion bucks with new hair? I love that feeling. And I wish they could come home with me and style it every day. I am already scheming on my next cut. Don't know if this link will work, but I'm going to go with this. Mine isn't much longer now, and that looks like I could wear it messier. If the heavens align, I might get color one day too.

That cookbook sounds really interesting, thanks for the link! Oh, Google the Joneja food allergy scale - it gives some insight on introducing food to the allergic child (or potentially allergic). I never understand when people aren't cautious about that. My SIL's baby daddy is anaphylactic for fish and shellfish, and yet she fed her son any old thing. He definitely had nuts before a year. But no reactions except dairy, which he grew out of around 2.

BFM, I've had a niggling suspicion that something was wrong since she was about 4 days old. I had a yogurt parfait and a fruit and walnut salad from Mcdonalds while still in the hospital after 3 days of the bland post-op diet (oatmeal, applesauce, broth, jello), and she just about exploded. So I suspected dairy, and minimized it but didn't look for trace sources. The first time I had peanut butter, she was 3 weeks. We had tummy trouble and gas, but we weren't sure if it was also because it coincided with the 3 week growth spurt. She was always very spitty, gassy, had horrible baby acne that extended to the trunk, cradle cap that went down the whole forehead to the brows, and is generally cranky. I thought maybe reflux, but she is a happy spitter. At 2.5 months, I started relaxing on the dairy, and she got blood in her stool. It took a few weeks of total elimation to get the blood to go away. I challenged with cheese, and the blood was back the next morning. Lately I realized I've been leaning heavily on soy and nuts in my diet to compensate for no dairy. I also had a chocolate binge (dairy free, but still). And she's deteriorated in the sleep department and been super cranky. Some of it is developmental, some teething, I know. She's doing the backwards scooting, and my friend was telling me that was about 2-3 weeks before true crawling for her kids. But I can't account for is the spitting plus breaking out in this itchy rash on the back of her neck and little pimples on her face/ears. Plus she's congested, has dark circles, and lots of ear wax.

So in terms of elimination, I'm only eliminating proteins. I'm not doing fruits and veg as well, as I have a pretty good idea of what's fine. So far, good sleep the last 2 nights. Hmm. I'm giving it the full 2 weeks, then reintroducing soy.

Anyway, congrats on Andrew's results! That is good news. I am hoping we are just dealing with gut issues too. I think that's probably all given the family hx.

OK, there's more, but someone is trying to eat the cat.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Oh, I tried, I really did. I'm not a briber either, and apparently it shows because he didn't go for it. I asked him if he would consider getting his picture taken, if we split a soda afterwards.







: He didn't even miss a step, "NO, noooooo soda" complete with emphatic hand movement (no, he didn't give me the bird







)







: Ah well. I have to admire his steadfastness.









We had bribes of Andes mint chocolates for C if he actually pooped on the pot







: Anyway, we were only giving him half and breaking it. Now he started doing it as a norm. He saw me pick up one to eat and he said, "want some chocolate" so I was like, "sure, babe" and handed him the one I had just opened and was about to reach for another. He took it, broke it in half, took the bigger piece for himself and said "one for me, one for you". Um, I guess I didn't need the whole piece of chocolate after all














Soda does not work with my kid, but give him some chocolate and mint... Or Reese's cup.... Heck you can even bribe him with waffle or pancake with peanut butter on it....







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
you'll have to tell me how it goes...no tv here. OH I do have tv on the radio though! maybe I can catch at work.

If it's good, I can do better than that...Does your computer have a DVD capability? I can make a DVD... My SIL doesn't have a TV and I put House on DVD for her for one of her Christmas presents. She called this week and said if there is anything else I feel like dvding for her...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I have a hard time reading multiquotes. they seem a little big...but I'm doing one now!

For me, it is just hard when you are trying to reply to one or two things in the multi-quote. It takes more editing... But it does save on pages so I am still working on it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
aw you don't have to wait to change it!

I don't know what I want anyway! So it gives me an excuse to wait and trying and figure out something. Any suggestions?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Good Morning! It's our 1000th post!







Since it looks like I'll never get there, figured I'd help the thread out.
















Good Morning! Good for you on







! I was wondering who was going to get that...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Cool.







Glad you had fun! Ya know, we'll have to meet sometime. We're only an hour from eachother for cryin out loud!
















Yeah! we need to have a Michigan mom's meet up.

oh I need to check out more about Wheatland festival!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
If it's good, I can do better than that...Does your computer have a DVD capability? I can make a DVD... My SIL doesn't have a TV and I put House on DVD for her for one of her Christmas presents. She called this week and said if there is anything else I feel like dvding for her...







:

I don't know what I want anyway! So it gives me an excuse to wait and trying and figure out something. Any suggestions?

Thank you! I'm worried about Dr. Phil talking bad about AP.

I'll have to think about the title...Do you like mine?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Yeah! we need to have a Michigan mom's meet up.

oh I need to check out more about Wheatland festival!

Oh ya! I forgot about that! There's another thing in July I want to check out. It's gonna be a weekend Mama Workshop type thing at this local mamas farm. They're working on a website for it soon so I'll have to send it to you. I think I;m gonna try to go. But we'll see. In june we're taking 2 trips aio. going to visit family in NY (havent been there in almost 2 yrs.) and then down to VA to visit friends.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
BFM-YAY! No allergies!!!!

DS2 has eczema and I didn't figure this out untill he was 3 It is milk he only drinks milk/water,but lots,lots of milk. His symptoms get much worse in the winter. He gets a redish ring first then gets itchy.He also gets depigmentation of these areas. We have a derm consult but not untill april. yeah his symptoms wost likely will be gone by then.







:

Hmmm... interesting... See my dh doesn't eat that much dairy/milk so I wonder if his is something left over from food or what. It does definitely get worse in the winter though... I am sad J has to go through it.... Maybe I need to put dh through an allergy screening to figure out J's....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Also a big YAY! from me. I figured out how to get around the stupid descriptive video they're putting on CSI. I watch it through my vcr instead of just the tv and it is magically disappeared.

And Liev Schreiber is on CSI. I so did not expect such a thing.

Off to make some bread dough.

Congrats on figuring out your CSI! Awesome to be able to watch your show just as you wish







: I really need to bring out my bread maker as well.. It has been a while since I have done it regularly....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you! I'm worried about Dr. Phil talking bad about AP.

I'll have to think about the title...Do you like mine?

Well, I don't like veggie hot dogs personally







but yes, it fits you!







: I only do polish sausage (i'm having issues spelling that word right now... it looks very wrong but I am too tired to fix it, or maybe it just looks funny cause I am tired... ). Not a fan of the hot dog....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Not a fan of the hot dog....









This should be your senior title.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh ya! I forgot about that! There's another thing in July I want to check out. It's gonna be a weekend Mama Workshop type thing at this local mamas farm. They're working on a website for it soon so I'll have to send it to you. I think I;m gonna try to go. But we'll see. In june we're taking 2 trips aio. going to visit family in NY (havent been there in almost 2 yrs.) and then down to VA to visit friends.

Blissfest?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Blissfest?

no this:

The weekend is open to women of all ages, 15-up, and will feature
classes in herbalism, traditional food skills, wild plant ID walks,
bellydance, the Wise Woman Tradition, honing intuition, nurturing
authenticity, morning yoga classes, henna, how to sew moontime pads,
milk a goat, drumming fireside, creating herbal wreaths and garlands,
Moonlodge, a barter fair and much more!
******The weekend will be dedicated to nourishing our wild self, our
inner truth and creating a safe place to transform ourselves and
reenergize.. ......Plus it will just be a whole lotta fun :b******

The date of the event is Friday evening August 17, all day Saturday
the 18th, and Sunday the 19th with the event concluding about 4 p.m.
It will provide camping space, ongoing classes and delicious
organic/wild meals for the weekend. Cost is $150 for the weekend with
registration due by July 1. After July 1, registration is $185.

We have a web page that is almost ready with more details, or ask away
if you have any questions. We would love to see you there


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
This should be your senior title.









: To be commemorated forever, huh?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
no this:

The weekend is open to women of all ages, 15-up, and will feature
classes in herbalism, traditional food skills, wild plant ID walks,
bellydance, the Wise Woman Tradition, honing intuition, nurturing
authenticity, morning yoga classes, henna, how to sew moontime pads,
milk a goat, drumming fireside, creating herbal wreaths and garlands,
Moonlodge, a barter fair and much more!
******The weekend will be dedicated to nourishing our wild self, our
inner truth and creating a safe place to transform ourselves and
reenergize.. ......Plus it will just be a whole lotta fun :b******

The date of the event is Friday evening August 17, all day Saturday
the 18th, and Sunday the 19th with the event concluding about 4 p.m.
It will provide camping space, ongoing classes and delicious
organic/wild meals for the weekend. Cost is $150 for the weekend with
registration due by July 1. After July 1, registration is $185.

We have a web page that is almost ready with more details, or ask away
if you have any questions. We would love to see you there









WOW!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And, I got my hair cut. Yay! And Katie rode in a stroller for the first time today. SIL hasn't had any practice with slings so she wanted the stroller instead. She kept trying to pull herself out.









GORGEOUS! you're one sassy mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Really?!? Where are you again? We'll definitely have to meet up some day then!

I'm in Hagerstown, MD.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
okay, question for you ladies who are sort of familliar with allergies and all that. Having none of my own, I don't know a ton about it. I've been researching more, but I'm still not very knowledgable.

My sister is allergic to eggs, and my mom is allergic to wheat. So I'm a bit concerned about Katie being allergic to those things. Also, DH is allergic to mushrooms of all things. My biggest concerns at this point are the eggs and wheat. What do you think is a "safe" age for introducing them? Can we get allergy testing done "just because" or do we need a reason? How much does testing hurt a baby? I had it done because I had chronic hives and it didn't hurt, but I imagine a baby is more sensitive than that. FWIW, after lots of testing and elimination diets for me, I discovered that hives are how my body reacts to too much acid in my gut. Instead of heartburn, I get hives. They go away if I take an antacid.

Well again - I'm not an expert, but from what I've read and been told, it's not that specific allergies are inherited, but that allergies in general are (meaning, for example, that because you have food allergies in your family, she is more susceptible to having them, but to anything, not necessarily the eggs, wheat, or mushrooms). So they say to wait as long as possible (at least 2 years) before introducing any of the major allergens. But then again, since you're eating them, being breastfed she's being exposed to them a little bit anyway (but also getting the protective properties of your milk). The current allergy guidelines (which I personally don't believe in, but whatever) suggest that nursing moms do not eat any nuts. (Even for non-allergic families!) As a PP mentioned though, you can give just the egg yolk earlier.

I think you can ask for allergy testing if you're concerned, doesn't have to be an "official" reason but I guess it depends on your insurance. With mine, I needed a referral from his primary care doctor but she's fine with giving referrals for anything you want, really.

It didn't seem to hurt Andrew at all - he didn't even wince. For babies they do the skin testing on their backs - so I held him on my lap face-down, and she did the little drops and teeny pricks with a needle (about 12) and he didn't cry or anything; while the results were developing (10-15 min) he crawled all over the floor and tried to eat the wheels on the rolling chair.









Teresa fussed a little when hers were done (she was older, 3 I think) - they don't really hurt, but they can get itchy and you can't let them scratch or rub them, so for her it was more that she didn't like my holding her other arm so she wouldn't mess up the test results. But Andrew seemed not to even notice there was anything on his back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
BFM, I've had a niggling suspicion that something was wrong since she was about 4 days old....

Oh yeah, that does sound like food issues then - I just didn't remember you mentioning it so early on. I hope you figure it all out soon and don't have to do such a strict elimination, it really is hard, I know!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Thank you! I'm worried about Dr. Phil talking bad about AP.

I think Dr. Sears will set him straight! (I hope, anyway!)


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

nevermind, going to pm instead..


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Whew, ok allergies- big in my SIL's family. Her 4 kids, 2 have had wheat allergies, one a major peanut allergy, had milk allergies, and berry allergies. All the kids have/had eczema

I dont do cow's milk myself and avoid ice cream. I do still eat cheese but I also get this awesome soy cheese at trader Joes and whole foods. I had it one time when my SIL and family were here and she made nachos for the milk allergy one and she pigged out! So when they visit, I make sure that MIL has the soy milk Ellen drinks and some other soy products.

Bob's brother my bil is allergic to soy and shell fish.

So far my kids have been ok for allergies but we avoid the big ones until they are over 2 but sometimes it just gets to their mouths. Like my father gave Liz a peanut when she was 18 mos old and was fine but I was PO.

When I avoid dairy, my skin looks better. Also, I feel healthier and get over things quickly since I started avoiding dairy a few years back. The rest of my family does dairy though but in moderation.

IMHO, the reason for allergies in *some* families is the amount of not whole foods in their meals. A lot of processed things have ingredients that help allergies get worse. Others, its just genetic and not much is going to be done about it but avoid them.

moving on, having a mama day off tomorrow. Of course Bob will bring Maggie to nurse at one point, but I will be scrapbooking for the day. My living room is a mess with pictures I am sorting for tommorow. Liz has all these plans for what her and Daddy are going to do.

Havent heard from the home owner yet, but it is still sitting. Gives us time to get our house in order though.

Also, BFM- the Hilton is a beautiful hotel. I might just stay one night and honestly, its not too expensive comparing in Chicago. Keep in mind though BFM, you also have to pay $40 a day to park. I am literally 20 minutes away from the hotel so I might commute or take the train. Or we will stay, and Bob can hang w the kids in Milleion Park which it the coolest place!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
moving on, having a mama day off tomorrow. Of course Bob will bring Maggie to nurse at one point, but I will be scrapbooking for the day. My living room is a mess with pictures I am sorting for tommorow. Liz has all these plans for what her and Daddy are going to do.

Havent heard from the home owner yet, but it is still sitting. Gives us time to get our house in order though.

Also, BFM- the Hilton is a beautiful hotel. I might just stay one night and honestly, its not too expensive comparing in Chicago. Keep in mind though BFM, you also have to pay $40 a day to park. I am literally 20 minutes away from the hotel so I might commute or take the train. Or we will stay, and Bob can hang w the kids in Milleion Park which it the coolest place!

Ooooo.....a mama day off, sounds great - I am jealous!! Have a great, relaxing time - you deserve it! I would loooooove to spend a day scrapbooking - I have literally about a dozen moving boxes FULL of like a decade's worth of photos that I would love to cull through and organize, but the problem is um....I don't know how to scrapbook! I mean, I get the general idea obviously, but I don't know where to start - seems like there's just so many options and techniques - tools, scissors, books, papers, stamps, inks, pens, stickers, cases - I walked down the scrapbooking aisle at Michael's and got a headache!! It also seems like a hobby that could get expensive! But we met one of our new neighbors the other day (she has a 4 y.o. girl and a 3 y.o. boy - playmates, yay!!) and she invited me to come to a neighborhood scrapbooking club sometime so want to go and meet people and I'd kinda like to not look like an idiot







Any ideas how to get started, Amy? Websites, books - where you get your supplies, anything?

Yeah, the group rate is actually amazing - $184 a night (plus the parking, I know) and that is even for the concierge level, which ends up saving money in the long run when DH won't have to run out and pay a fortune for snacks & drinks etc.! I know, that's fantastic for a Chicago hotel - but that's because I'm from NY, D.C., and Philly so my frame of reference is the same! Some of my friends from non-exorbitantly-expensive places are having a hard time swallowing that price, though! Still, I wish my brother didn't live in a single-guy studio apartment, then we could stay with him


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah, just had to say that you really should market your sin sticks as coffee accompaniments!







I mean it, I've now tried them lots of ways and by far the best way to enjoy them is dunked in














Really, putting them in for a second makes the chocolate pick up a teeny bit of mocha flavor and it warms the caramel and chocolate just a little so they melt together....









...But um, we're talking a quick dunk here....I don't recommend leaving it sitting in your coffee while you jump up and run to grab your baby who has somehow wedged his entire head between the couch and the end table legs. Then you will find, upon your return, that your coffee is filled with unappetizing crumbs and salt particles and a strange thick texture, and then when you get to the bottom of your cup there will be random pretzel-and-sprinkle sludge there







(don't ask how I know this







)

Oops, sorry to the mamas on elimination diets but you know, I have paid my dues in that respect! I was off all dairy for many months....I still have to watch that I don't have more than a little bit, and the sin sticks are making that very difficult!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
moving on, having a mama day off tomorrow. Of course Bob will bring Maggie to nurse at one point, but I will be scrapbooking for the day. My living room is a mess with pictures I am sorting for tommorow. Liz has all these plans for what her and Daddy are going to do.


aww, that's great! well deserved too!! i wish i could get into scrapbooking. i don't think im crafty enough. my sister would be good at that. i have a scrapbook that i received as a christmas gift one year that my mil started for me but it's just been sitting.







: but most of our pics are on the computer or in frames anyways.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Anyone watch the Today show this morning? There was a story on birthday parties getting out of hand. At the end, it showed various parties from years back and there is a picture of a boy about 10 or so. That is DH! His brother is an editor at NBC and he put that picture in it.







:

Wow thats pretty cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Sarah, I got my sin sticks today. Can I just say that they're more than half gone?














:














BUT, I had help from dh so it's not like I ate it all to myself.







Thank you! SO, SO yummy!

Watch out, they're addicting!











AlbertaJes said:


> The cookbook is called Eat More Whole Grains. lol Part of Winnie's Winning Ways. http://www.winnieswinningways.ca/Htm...oleGrains.html
> 
> And, I got my hair cut. Yay! And Katie rode in a stroller for the first time today. SIL hasn't had any practice with slings so she wanted the stroller instead. She kept trying to pull herself out.
> 
> ...


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh and yes I agree, Lindsey definitely rocks!!!









Everyone rocks!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Good Morning! It's our 1000th post!







Since it looks like I'll never get there, figured I'd help the thread out.


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Soda does not work with my kid, but give him some chocolate and mint... Or Reese's cup.... Heck you can even bribe him with waffle or pancake with peanut butter on it....







:

See....um.....we have chocolate too frequently in our household for it to be a bribe







....so I had to go with somehting he very very rarely gets....we are a family that loves our chocolate...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington*
Not a fan of the hot dog....

This should be your senior title.









:

So lookie lookie what I made for K - and I use the term "made" loosely, since all I did was cut the toes off a pair of heel-less toe socks. I was getting sick of her legs being exposed in the carriers, and this did the trick - she was all sorts of toasty on our winter walk this morning! She even fell asleep on my back!







bebelegz I think I might have to find another couple pair of these and chop 'em up, too...I love them pulled down under her heel, reminds me of my old ballet days........







: I just flipped them so the top of the sock was at the bottom for her, to hold on her feet. Perfect.

Pssst, Sarah, if you're looking for something else easy to offer when you're back to business, these would be super easy if you sewed an old sock cuff to the top end (I read about that on a thread here somewhere)...I decided to just leave it unfinished and let them roll, since they're over pants anyway.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
::

So lookie lookie what I made for K - and I use the term made loosely, since all I did was cut the toes off a pair of heel-less toe socks. I was getting sick of her legs being exposed in the carriers, and this did the trick - she was all sorts of toasty on our winter walk this morning! She even fell asleep on my back!







bebelegz I think I might have to find another couple pair of these and chop 'em up, too...I love them pulled down under her heel, reminds me of my old ballet days........







: I just flipped them so the top of the sock was at the bottom for her, to hold on her feet. Perfect.

.

what a cute pic!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I'm really sick of my hair. Call me crazy but I just feel like it's such a waste of time trying to work out all the knots. (Which I'm sure I could avoid if I used conditioner but that would only make my hair greasy so I don't use it.) I don't know, I would like to do _something_ with it since I've been wearing it up pretty much everyday for who knows how long.







: It bothers me to wear down. I can't stand it on my neck.

When I have long hair, I only put conditioner below the nape of my neck. IME, that gets to the hair that knots, but keeps it away from your scalp which is what makes it oily. I also can turn my head upside down and put leave-in conditioner 3-4 inches from my scalp. That seems to work even better than rinse-out conditioner.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Jes, your hair looks awesome!! Don't you just feel like a trillion bucks with new hair? I love that feeling. And I wish they could come home with me and style it every day. I am already scheming on my next cut. Don't know if this link will work, but I'm going to go with this. Mine isn't much longer now, and that looks like I could wear it messier. If the heavens align, I might get color one day too.

That cookbook sounds really interesting, thanks for the link! Oh, Google the Joneja food allergy scale - it gives some insight on introducing food to the allergic child (or potentially allergic). I never understand when people aren't cautious about that. My SIL's baby daddy is anaphylactic for fish and shellfish, and yet she fed her son any old thing. He definitely had nuts before a year. But no reactions except dairy, which he grew out of around 2.

I do feel great. And it even looks good if I do nothing with it.







I washed it last night and put some gel in it and just left it to air dry. And it still looked good. Hooray! The picture you linked to is really cute. You should try it.

Thanks for that scale information, I'm going to print that out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 








So lookie lookie what I made for K.

So cute! I "made" some of those for Katie the other day, but I didn't think of putting them over her pants, that's a great idea.

I took Katie out in her snowsuit in the meitai today when I fed the horse. She loved it. She was laughing at the dog the whole time. But the snow suit rubbed a raw spot on her chin.







Doesn't seem to bother her any, but I still feel bad.

And I may have figured out a way to get Katie to sleep better. DH is back at work and that always throws her off. Usually she sleeps in the pack & play next to the bed until the first wake up after I go to bed. Well, last night I put her in our bed before I went to bed, in DH's spot, and she slept so well. Maybe she just wants to smell Daddy. We'll see if it works again tonight.

Oh yes, and I registered for the Salsa Babies class today.







: I'm excited.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Ooooo.....a mama day off, sounds great - I am jealous!! Have a great, relaxing time - you deserve it! I would loooooove to spend a day scrapbooking - I have literally about a dozen moving boxes FULL of like a decade's worth of photos that I would love to cull through and organize, but the problem is um....I don't know how to scrapbook! I mean, I get the general idea obviously, but I don't know where to start - seems like there's just so many options and techniques - tools, scissors, books, papers, stamps, inks, pens, stickers, cases - I walked down the scrapbooking aisle at Michael's and got a headache!! It also seems like a hobby that could get expensive! But we met one of our new neighbors the other day (she has a 4 y.o. girl and a 3 y.o. boy - playmates, yay!!) and she invited me to come to a neighborhood scrapbooking club sometime so want to go and meet people and I'd kinda like to not look like an idiot







Any ideas how to get started, Amy? Websites, books - where you get your supplies, anything?

&

Yeah, the group rate is actually amazing - $184 a night (plus the parking, I know) and that is even for the concierge level, which ends up saving money in the long run when DH won't have to run out and pay a fortune for snacks & drinks etc.!

If your neighborhood has a Creative Memories person, she can get you started. They have a new thing called a "get together" where they show you the basics of starting, you just bring about 5 photos. But yes there is a huge collection of what you need and can need! I stay away from the supplies from the craft chains unless I know they are acid free etc. CM has a guarentee etc. Also I support a wahmama.

Hilton-do buy your snacks somewhere else, I saw their place to buy stuff and its $$$. There is a few Walgreens right in that area. The hotel dining area is $$ for breakfast and not that good either. For dinner, I will point
u to a few better places and cheaper too plus if the kids are there,
yum mier too


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

AWWW thanks for all the love!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

So Lindsey, what if the meaning on my senior name is totally misinterpreted?







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

The4OfUs said:


> :So lookie lookie what I made for K - QUOTE]
> 
> Cute Cute!! I did that w/ a pair of those toe socks too, but I put the sock top at the top. Duh, it looks and works better on the bottom. But probably over clothes better. J.C's legs are pretty thick though
> 
> ...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Sarah, just had to say that you really should market your sin sticks as coffee accompaniments!








I mean it, I've now tried them lots of ways and by far the best way to enjoy them is dunked in














Really, putting them in for a second makes the chocolate pick up a teeny bit of mocha flavor and it warms the caramel and chocolate just a little so they melt together....









...But um, we're talking a quick dunk here....I don't recommend leaving it sitting in your coffee while you jump up and run to grab your baby who has somehow wedged his entire head between the couch and the end table legs. Then you will find, upon your return, that your coffee is filled with unappetizing crumbs and salt particles and a strange thick texture, and then when you get to the bottom of your cup there will be random pretzel-and-sprinkle sludge there







(don't ask how I know this







)

I will most definitely keep that in mind.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So lookie lookie what I made for K - and I use the term "made" loosely, since all I did was cut the toes off a pair of heel-less toe socks. I was getting sick of her legs being exposed in the carriers, and this did the trick - she was all sorts of toasty on our winter walk this morning! She even fell asleep on my back!







bebelegz I think I might have to find another couple pair of these and chop 'em up, too...I love them pulled down under her heel, reminds me of my old ballet days........







: I just flipped them so the top of the sock was at the bottom for her, to hold on her feet. Perfect.

Pssst, Sarah, if you're looking for something else easy to offer when you're back to business, these would be super easy if you sewed an old sock cuff to the top end (I read about that on a thread here somewhere)...I decided to just leave it unfinished and let them roll, since they're over pants anyway.

Very cute! I'll keep that in mind too.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

mommy2girlies;7066341
I love to scrapbook too said:


> Thus the reason I go to the crops and no kids allowed! When it was just dd1, I have a friend whose dd1 is in Liz's class. We would get together and scrapbook while the girls played played played. Her dh also gets home late, so we can just keep going until one of the girls starts to get tired. Usually right before dinner time.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So Lindsey, what if the meaning on my senior name is totally misinterpreted?







:

oh you're right! hmmm...maybe rethink it.

I like the unicorn.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Who started crawling yesterday? Yup. Elijah did!







He also has his 3rd! tooth through the skin. It's on the top left.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Who started crawling yesterday? Yup. Elijah did!







He also has his 3rd! tooth through the skin. It's on the top left.









YAY Elijah!







He's too cute!

We are still going backwards.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
YAY Elijah!







He's too cute!

We are still going backwards.







:









That's what Elijah's been doing. Pushing himself backwards. It's funny. And he's been getting up on all fours swaying front to back and getting up in the "yoga pose" I showed. he does that one...ALOT. So all of a sudden yesterday he just started moving! frontwards! i got some on video maybe i'll have to post it.

Oh and when he crawled, it was when his diaper was off. He must be able to move better w/o any restrictions, so-to-speak.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Who started crawling yesterday? Yup. Elijah did!







He also has his 3rd! tooth through the skin. It's on the top left.









Go Elijah! Now he can't be left alone to even run and get a new diaper!







Lisa, I just showed the pic of Elijah to Christian and he said, "aawww, how cute"







: I LOVE MY SON.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

I like the unicorn.

I found it for you!







:

So gotta get ready to get my hair done today. And of course, C is still trying to fight something cause he woke up with a fever again today. It's very odd that it hasn't been something that has stuck with him, just keeps rearing its head....

J slept like crap last night. Yay!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Speaking of last night, lots of action over here.

Contractions every 3-8 minutes for about three hours, but I wasn't losing my mucous plug at all, so I really wasn't worried about it being "true" labor. So, things are priming for action! Baby soon!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Go Elijah! Now he can't be left alone to even run and get a new diaper!







Lisa, I just showed the pic of Elijah to Christian and he said, "aawww, how cute"







: I LOVE MY SON.







:

Awww,







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Speaking of last night, lots of action over here.

Contractions every 3-8 minutes for about three hours, but I wasn't losing my mucous plug at all, so I really wasn't worried about it being "true" labor. So, things are priming for action! Baby soon!

How exciting!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Who started crawling yesterday? Yup. Elijah did!







He also has his 3rd! tooth through the skin. It's on the top left.









Go Baby Go!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







That's what Elijah's been doing. Pushing himself backwards. It's funny. And he's been getting up on all fours swaying front to back and getting up in the "yoga pose" I showed. he does that one...ALOT. So all of a sudden yesterday he just started moving! frontwards! i got some on video maybe i'll have to post it.

Oh and when he crawled, it was when his diaper was off. He must be able to move better w/o any restrictions, so-to-speak.









You've got to post that! Too cute! J.C gets up on all 4's, rocks then throws himself forward in a type of belly flop.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

J slept like crap last night. Yay!

Hugs
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Speaking of last night, lots of action over here.

Contractions every 3-8 minutes for about three hours, but I wasn't losing my mucous plug at all, so I really wasn't worried about it being "true" labor. So, things are priming for action! Baby soon!

Yikes, its coming soon.









J.C slept like crap last night too. He kept waking up, felt like every hour, screaming then flail, then finally nurse back to sleep. I think his belly was hurting. I decided I would try dairy again, stop solids and see what happens. That way if they was a reaction, we would know it was dairy. And if no reaction, we would try some solids and see if there was a reaction. Well early in the afternoon, I had half a Kit Kat and about 4 hours later, J.C was spitting up sour smelling, curdled yuckies. He rarely spits up. Usually if he does its because he nursed till he was bursting and he'll spit up clearish, more like water breastmilk. But this is totally different. And he started crying and arching his back so yes, definetly a reaction to milk. Now we're gonna see if when Im doing no dairy/no solids, if the eczema goes away. Im putting lotion (Cetaphil) on it a couple times a day to keep it protected from the heater being constantly on. We'll see. I really don't care if I need to stay off dairy, I just want my baby to be ok


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

since we're on page 2!!

mikey popped #6 through today...so all of the top teeth (4) are at various lengths...he looks so goofy...cute, but goofy! LOL

speaking of which...he is alternating between attacking the TV/DVD and his sister drawing with colored pencils, so i'm off to save her...


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Doing my bi-monthly check-in. I just can't keep up with you all!









How is everyone???

Let's see . . . last I posted here, I'd just chopped my hair and Bastian was teething. Hair's still short and Bastian's STILL teething.







:

He's got 6 teeth -- 3 on top and 3 on bottom. They look like this:

- l l l
l l l -

I have NO idea where the other two are or why they came in that way, but it looks pretty funny. Q's always came in in pairs, two on bottom, then two on top. Bastian's going for the trinity theme, I guess.

He's in that *allmoooost* stage where he's almost crawling, almost pulling himself up, almost saying "mama," and boy is it frustrating for him. He' still our smiley, happy boy though -- just now with the occasional growl or screaming fit when he can't make his body do what he wants it to.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Speaking of last night, lots of action over here.

Contractions every 3-8 minutes for about three hours, but I wasn't losing my mucous plug at all, so I really wasn't worried about it being "true" labor. So, things are priming for action! Baby soon!

How many weeks are you now? About 35-36? Can't you tell your baby to stay put for a few more weeks? Antsy little fella. You are in my thoughts.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

da daa daah! thats all I have heard all day long,we drag our lower limbs across the floor here.rolls across the house too!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Olivia had cantalope this am and then cukes for lunch and pickles,You know the garlic ones,she kept makeing a face but didn't give them up!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
How many weeks are you now? About 35-36? Can't you tell your baby to stay put for a few more weeks? Antsy little fella. You are in my thoughts.







:

I've got 12 days before I'm full term.

The contractions only really seem to come at night, after a long day of running around, and again, not losing a mucous plug, so not really worried. I'm confident he'll stay put at least another week or so.

And I'm 35+2 today.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I've got 12 days before I'm full term.

The contractions only really seem to come at night, after a long day of running around, and again, not losing a mucous plug, so not really worried. I'm confident he'll stay put at least another week or so.

And I'm 35+2 today.









Drink more water,and stay off your feet!







Glad to see your still here!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Yay! Sarah's going to have a baby! Getting excited. And we can go back and look and remember with those who were on our second babe (I especially remember Holly (grace's voice)) that contractions started for some of us a month before actual labor started. Body is just warming up!







:

So I watched the Dr. Phil thing. Did anyone else see it? Kind of funny cause dh watched and said, it was nothing very special. So I went to watch it and was like, but G, you only think that because we already do it. Very important for other families to see. So in terms of that it was actually pretty good. Dr. Phil should just not speak, but hey, what can you do since it is his show... Anywho, they addressed family bed and sleeping arrangments being whatever is right for your family, no CIO, introducing foods AFTER 6 months and start with lots of fruits, veggies (even specifically mentioned avocado and banana as great first foods). One mama was having issues with her 3 year old and tantrums (she had had some postpartum and never quite bonded with her) and they helped her really try to reconnect. Discussed a little girl who was weaned and kicked out of the family bed at the same time at 14 months and started pulling out her hair... Um, and a colicky babe and how if mama was breastfeeding it could be something she was eating... Um, can't think of anything else. Oh! Told the mom of the 3 year old who was having tantrums not to spank, erase it from her vocabulary!







: Thought that was cool. Might make a copy for my nephew's mother...









Anywho, I am sure there were things I was going to reply to but I still haven't eaten dinner so... Good night!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm in Hagerstown, MD.

I think that's farther than 2 hours to Richmond, but we'll have to try it someday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I would loooooove to
spend a day scrapbooking - I have literally about a dozen moving boxes FULL of
like a decade's worth of photos that I would love to cull through and organize,
but the problem is um....I don't know how to scrapbook! I mean, I get the
general idea obviously, but I don't know where to start - seems like there's
just so many options and techniques - tools, scissors, books, papers, stamps,
inks, pens, stickers, cases - I walked down the scrapbooking aisle at Michael's
and got a headache!! It also seems like a hobby that could get expensive! But
we met one of our new neighbors the other day (she has a 4 y.o. girl and a 3
y.o. boy - playmates, yay!!) and she invited me to come to a neighborhood
scrapbooking club sometime so want to go and meet people and I'd kinda like to
not look like an idiot







Any ideas how to get started, Amy? Websites, books
- where you get your supplies, anything?

I used to sell Creative Memories. I love to scrapbook. If I were you, I'd start slowly. The best thing to do is to organize first. CM sells photo pencils and you can write on the backs of photos with them.
If you wanted to get started, pick an event that isn't too far in the past to begin with. It's easier to start in the present and work your way back. It's less overwhelming that way too. PM me if you want, and I can give you some tips about what could help you organize and get started.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So, lookie lookie what I made for K - and I use the term "made" loosely, since
all I did was cut the toes off a pair of heel-less toe socks. I was getting
sick of her legs being exposed in the carriers, and this did the trick - she was
all sorts of toasty on our winter walk this morning! She even fell asleep on my
back!








bebelegz I
think I might have to find another couple pair of these and chop 'em up, too...I
love them pulled down under her heel, reminds me of my old ballet
days........







: I just flipped them so the top of the sock was at the
bottom for her, to hold on her feet. Perfect.
Pssst, Sarah, if you're looking for something else easy to offer when you're
back to business, these would be super easy if you sewed an old sock cuff to the
top end (I read about that on a thread here somewhere)...I decided to just leave
it unfinished and let them roll, since they're over pants anyway.

Very cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Speaking of last night, lots of action over here.

Contractions every 3-8 minutes for about three hours, but I wasn't losing my mucous plug at all, so I really wasn't worried about it being "true" labor. So, things are priming for action! Baby soon!

Yowsa! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

So I watched the Dr. Phil thing. Did anyone else see it? Kind of funny cause dh watched and said, it was nothing very special. So I went to watch it and was like, but G, you only think that because we already do it. Very important for other families to see. So in terms of that it was actually pretty good. Dr. Phil should just not speak, but hey, what can you do since it is his show... Anywho, they addressed family bed and sleeping arrangments being whatever is right for your family, no CIO, introducing foods AFTER 6 months and start with lots of fruits, veggies (even specifically mentioned avocado and banana as great first foods). One mama was having issues with her 3 year old and tantrums (she had had some postpartum and never quite bonded with her) and they helped her really try to reconnect. Discussed a little girl who was weaned and kicked out of the family bed at the same time at 14 months and started pulling out her hair... Um, and a colicky babe and how if mama was breastfeeding it could be something she was eating... Um, can't think of anything else. Oh! Told the mom of the 3 year old who was having tantrums not to spank, erase it from her vocabulary!







: Thought that was cool. Might make a copy for my nephew's mother...









Anywho, I am sure there were things I was going to reply to but I still haven't eaten dinner so... Good night!

I wanna watch it. It's on the DVR downstairs. Started watching it last night, but Caleb was up and I'm not going to let him get any ideas on how to throw tantrums from tv, so it was turned off pretty quickly.







(Not that he doesn't throw enough doosies on his own, just didn't want him getting any tips.) Maybe I can watch it tomorrow during naps...


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Kill me now I'm at work! How often do you pump if your at work? I pump every 3 hrs and now I am only getting 3 oz total. Should I pump even when at home? Does this mean my supply is decreasing? I'm confused!







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

How much you pump has NOTHING to do with how much milk you make. Some boobs just dont' take to a pump well. Try pumping every two hours, or pump for 10 mins, take a 10 min break and pump again (simulates how a baby eats)
I pump 2x for every feeding she needs while I"m gone because I just don't get a lot at the pump.

Sorry you have to work on sat night!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I finally figured out how to pump without her eating. Because she keeps trying to get that thing of "her" boob. After 2am, I only feed from one side, then by 8am I can get 3.5oz off that side. Works for me because I only need to get a bottle now & then in case I leave her with someone. So far, she doesn't get hungry when she's not with me though.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
How much you pump has NOTHING to do with how much milk you make. Some boobs just dont' take to a pump well. Try pumping every two hours, or pump for 10 mins, take a 10 min break and pump again (simulates how a baby eats)
I pump 2x for every feeding she needs while I"m gone because I just don't get a lot at the pump.

Sorry you have to work on sat night!









Thanks I did pump very well with son#2,I don't know whats up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I finally figured out how to pump without her eating. Because she keeps trying to get that thing of "her" boob. After 2am, I only feed from one side, then by 8am I can get 3.5oz off that side. Works for me because I only need to get a bottle now & then in case I leave her with someone. So far, she doesn't get hungry when she's not with me though.


I should pump after she goes down, that makes sence. Thanks!

Get that thing off " her " boob!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Trading post -kids clothes [email protected] mdc swap!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

So. Katie is sleeping nicely tonight. And in her own bed (that is all of 6 inches from my bed). And I'm scared to go to bed because I know she's going to wake up and be restless. I'm tempted to try sleeping on the couch and see how she does.

Why is it that I feel awful even considering putting her in her crib in the other bedroom, but I don't feel bad about sleeping on the couch and letting her stay in my room, even though putting her in the other bedroom is half the distance between her current location and my couch?? Explain this logic someone, please.

Also, what is with this weather? I shouldn't complain, but I know it's because the world is going in the crapper. Tomorrow's forecast says high of -1. Monday/Tuesday +1. Wednesday +2. My first full winter living here, which was an average winter, probably during this week in January, we were dealing with highs of -40 and lows of -50. Now, that was brutal. Absolutely brutal. But it made a heck of a lot more sense than what we have now. I don't think I've used my winter coat 10 times this winter. All I need is a sweatshirt.







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Go Bears!!!







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Go Bears!!!







:

Maybe the Bears and the Pats will be in the sb together!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Go Pats!







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Lulu was up all night with dh! up every 1/2 hr.







He sat up and held hes all nite that the only way she would sleep.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
da daa daah! thats all I have heard all day long,we drag our lower limbs across the floor here.rolls across the house too!

Cute! J.C does that too now. He sticks his tongue half out and goes "bla, bla, bla" and sometimes he sounds like he's talking chinese. Its so cute. He also drags him self by his arms sometimes, but mostly does the "worm"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 

He's got 6 teeth -- 3 on top and 3 on bottom. They look like this:

- l l l
l l l -
.

Wow, lots of teeth and how cute they must look!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Olivia had cantalope this am and then cukes for lunch and pickles,You know the garlic ones,she kept makeing a face but didn't give them up!

I know this might be a stupid question, but whats a "cuke"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I've got 12 days before I'm full term.

The contractions only really seem to come at night, after a long day of running around, and again, not losing a mucous plug, so not really worried. I'm confident he'll stay put at least another week or so.

And I'm 35+2 today.









Whoo Hoo almost there







Sitting her drinking coffee and having a sin stick or 2 for breakfast







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So I watched the Dr. Phil thing. Did anyone else see it?

Didn't watch it cuz can't stand Dr. Phil. Figured I could get the low down from those who watched it w/ out having to get irritated by him







So did he say anything stupid?

Hope you enjoyed your dinner







: Have you had my cheese yet?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I used to sell Creative Memories. I love to scrapbook. If I were you, I'd start slowly. The best thing to do is to organize first. CM sells photo pencils and you can write on the backs of photos with them.
If you wanted to get started, pick an event that isn't too far in the past to begin with. It's easier to start in the present and work your way back. It's less overwhelming that way too. PM me if you want, and I can give you some tips about what could help you organize and get started.

ITA Once I get some pics printed from Walgreens, I sit down with them and decide which ones will go in the scrapbook. I write on the back (the grease pencil is a great thing to have) Date, place, etc? Then sometimes if I have the time then, I'll crop them and file them in a box by month. That way it looks less daunting when you're only dealing with a month at a time. And ITA on starting w/ current pics, cuz you never catch up if you start w/ the older ones and it gets frustrating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Started watching it last night, but Caleb was up and I'm not going to let him get any ideas on how to throw tantrums from tv, so it was turned off pretty quickly.







(Not that he doesn't throw enough doosies on his own, just didn't want him getting any tips.) Maybe I can watch it tomorrow during naps...









so true, when we watch any type of dancing reality show, Kya starts piroueting around the room. Or tries to get her sister to waltz with her









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Kill me now I'm at work! How often do you pump if your at work? I pump every 3 hrs and now I am only getting 3 oz total. Should I pump even when at home? Does this mean my supply is decreasing? I'm confused!







:

Hugs hon







not so sure about the pumping thing. Im sure someone else here will have some good advice. Just wanted to give ya a hug.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Why is it that I feel awful even considering putting her in her crib in the other bedroom, but I don't feel bad about sleeping on the couch and letting her stay in my room, even though putting her in the other bedroom is half the distance between her current location and my couch?? Explain this logic someone, please.

Also, what is with this weather? I don't think I've used my winter coat 10 times this winter. All I need is a sweatshirt.







:

I can't help ya w/ the logic thing, cuz I do lots of things that don't make sense, but sound like good ideas to me







And HELLO, you mean you only need a sweatshirt in +2 degree weather?







I'd freeze my patooty off!! But I guess coming from a Cali. girl, thats not so surprising.







Now that we live in Ms I've aclimated to all the humidity and it gets pretty hot in the summer esp. w/ the heat index. And the weather in the winter is fairly benign, but this year has been so wonky!! Last weekend, my girls wore summer dresses cuz it was 74 degrees out, but this week the high was 40 degrees!








Plus, people that have allergies/sinus problems are having to deal with that, cuz since its been so warm, the flora thought it was spring and lots of things have started to bloom.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Go Bears!!!







:

I beg to differ







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Maybe the Bears and the Pats will be in the sb together!

Nope Colts and Saints all the way!! See Peyton Manning (from MS) is the Colts quarterback and his dad, Archie Manning (born and raised here too) was the Saints quarterback in the 70's. The Saints never even made it to the playoffs let alone the superbowl. So it would be cool if the Colts go so Archie can see his son play in the superbowl, but also feel victorious cuz his Saints win it! Logical, yes?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Go Pats!







:









Like mentioned above, ahem....Colts









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Lulu was up all night with dh! up every 1/2 hr.







He sat up and held hes all nite that the only way she would sleep.


awe how cute!







: not the up all night part, the snuggle part


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Cuke=cucumber I was lazy and didn't feel like spelling it out!








We do the worm too! It's cute till she smashes her face on the floor.








Thanks for the hug!







: I feel so loved here!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

"Colts and saints all the way!" Kelly them are fighting words! Game on!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Anyboby want to guess when Sarah will have Baby Jackson?







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
And HELLO, you mean you only need a sweatshirt in +2 degree weather?







I'd freeze my patooty off!!

Sorry, talking in Celsius again.







+2 is roughly 36. It's not terrible. They've changed the report for this morning though. Now they're saying we're looking at 45F instead of 36.







: crazy. However, they changed today's forecast to 25F and that means bundling Katie again to go feed the horse. I was so looking forward to not needing to do that.

When will Jackson come? Um. I'll guess Feb 7 or 8.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Anyboby want to guess when Sarah will have Baby Jackson?







:

Maybe tomorrow after we gloat over the Pats playing the Bears in the Superbowl. A 21 year reunion!!!!!

I see those ddddc right now. Oh I will wait to write mine after I enjoy my gumbo tonight. I hope those Saints that came marching in brought a coat- CHicago has BEAR weather!!!!







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I beg to differ







:









Nope Colts and Saints all the way!! See Peyton Manning (from MS) is the Colts quarterback and his dad, Archie Manning (born and raised here too) was the Saints quarterback in the 70's. The Saints never even made it to the playoffs let alone the superbowl. So it would be cool if the Colts go so Archie can see his son play in the superbowl, but also feel victorious cuz his Saints win it! Logical, yes?










BTW- your coach is from the Chicago area. Lets see how that affects him!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

:

Ok, I'm totally not into football.







: Watching the Cavs is about all I do when it comes to sports.

Jackson will arrive....2.25 (Ok, I know it's past the edd but, it's exactly 1 month past my bday so, that's my guess.







) I got annoyed when people guessed Elijah would be born after my edd.







I was all thinking he would be an early June baby. (With my 6.10 edd) Boy was I wrong!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Yay! Sarah's going to have a baby! Getting excited. And we can go back and look and remember with those who were on our second babe (I especially remember Holly (grace's voice)) that contractions started for some of us a month before actual labor started. Body is just warming up!







:

Yes, going to have a baby. But nor for at least 11 more days, so that he'll be full term.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Whoo Hoo almost there







Sitting her drinking coffee and having a sin stick or 2 for breakfast







:

Sounds like a breakfast of champions.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Anyboby want to guess when Sarah will have Baby Jackson?







:

Ha! We should get a poll going.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







:

Ok, I'm totally not into football.







: Watching the Cavs is about all I do when it comes to sports.

Jackson will arrive....2.25 (Ok, I know it's past the edd but, it's exactly 1 month past my bday so, that's my guess.







) I got annoyed when people guessed Elijah would be born after my edd.







I was all thinking he would be an early June baby. (With my 6.10 edd) Boy was I wrong!









: My BIL said March last night. I almost slapped him.







And he and my SIL have decided they're gonna start TTC this summer!! We're so excited.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And he and my SIL have decided they're gonna start TTC this summer!! We're so excited.










Aw, how exciting! I'm expecting my 1st nephew 4.09..









Oh forgot to add, new pic of Elijah in the sig.







: How do ya like the chunky thighs? I







em!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh forgot to add, new pic of Elijah in the sig.







: How do ya like the chunky thighs? I







em!









So cute! What kind of diaper is that? That's really cute too.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
So cute! What kind of diaper is that? That's really cute too.

its a fuzzi bunz. the bug print.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
its a fuzzi bunz. the bug print.









They come in prints?! Oh I haven't been paying attention. I'm gonna be poor.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
They come in prints?! Oh I haven't been paying attention. I'm gonna be poor.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Kill me now I'm at work! How often do you pump if your at work? I pump every 3 hrs and now I am only getting 3 oz total. Should I pump even when at home? Does this mean my supply is decreasing? I'm confused!







:

Have you replaced the little white flappy things on your pump? They get worn out and then you need to replace them. I actually saw some at my Target which surprised me. Before though I ordered them on-line through medela (that's the pump I have). And Korin is right, the amount you pump has nothing to do with supply. I was pumping 3 times at work now I pump twice; once in the morning around 7 and then again around 2. I get around about 16 oz, give or take 3 oz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Anyboby want to guess when Sarah will have Baby Jackson?







:

Hmmm... I am terrible at this so I am going to say... Feb 8 cause it's the day J was born







(in a different month of course...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Sorry, talking in Celsius again.







+2 is roughly 36. It's not terrible. They've changed the report for this morning though. Now they're saying we're looking at 45F instead of 36.







: crazy. However, they changed today's forecast to 25F and that means bundling Katie again to go feed the horse. I was so looking forward to not needing to do that.

When will Jackson come? Um. I'll guess Feb 7 or 8.

Ha! We guessed the same! Okay, good, you used celcius cause you were making me feel like a wimp for wearing my coat (of course, it is a Cali coat so nothing like your winter coats I'm sure) in Palmdale. We are getting into the teens on some nights...

Let's see... did I say yea on all the teeth? We are still with only the 4 and they are all different lengths so it is kind of silly. J has spoken and he has told me he wants big folk food, no more baby stuff. So, we are switching to more self feeding techniques (chunks of fruit and vegetables, fish, etc) and stopping "baby" food. I think because he is seeing his brother and the other kids eating food, he just really wants some. Yesterday he refused pureed carrots and then savagely attacked the carrots from his brothers soup. Um, okay, chunks it is. And no choking so guess he is ready for it...

We are using the walker to get across the room (one of those toys he walks behind type thing, not an actual "walker") and doing a pretty good job with it. He made it all the way across the family room on his own last night. Man, he is growing up soo fast. I guess it is just being around the older kids....

Oh, and my friend who is pregnant... The circ discussion I can PM if you want but it essentially is this is one of the few things her husband has asked for so she is going to do it for him so that he can feel included in his child's life; she is going to not have formula in the house and truly try to establish breastfeeding and I think she is convinced to try a Bradley class as I told her the hospital lamaze class wasn't going to cut it if she really wanted to attempt a natural birth. So I got through on 2 of 3 points....

Anywho, lots to do. Later folks...

Oh! Lisa, I don't do football either.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh! And Kelly, yes, Dr. Phil said stupid stuff, like when the family bed was mentioned he said he totally was against that and when they mentioned not doing CIO and the reasons its negative and Dr. P's wife was in the audience and he said, you are looking real smug what do you want to say? And she said, I was right! I never let my son's cry it out so there! And he said, but he was 12! You know, making a joke out of it. So anyway, it went well despite him...

I loved how one of the Sears sons told this father (the mom with the 4 month old who got up and went into the other room to check on her babe whenever he made a sound and refused to do CIO) "she's getting up with him, not you, so what do you care what she does?" The dad kept telling her not to get up and she kept doing it anyway. Um, that would be a lovely reason for a crib in your room... Man, that must be exhausting...







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I beg to differ







:










I know its halftime but you better get that ddddc ready, I think Grossman is going to blow this game if he plays anything like he did in the last few minutes before halftime.

Actaully we are not bigtime football fans either. We follow the Bears, Bulls, Sox but we dont harbor in front of the tv to watch. Heck, dh is out right now running some errands and he will watch the second half.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just 'cause I'm bored to tears:

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
EcoMama7: 2/25


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to prepare myself and a very mama-obsessed baby for my two days of bar exam at the end of February? She'll be with Daddy and Tania. Should I be regularly trying to get her to drink from a bottle? I'm really worried about her.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe, Candice, I'm sorry. Will she take a bottle from you DH at all? If not, then I'd say trying to let him give her one every day would be a good idea, just to get them used to it. Is the bar exam an all day event? Or a few hours each day? Whichever it is, it might be a good idea to start "weaning" her to getting used to you not being there for those two days. Like maybe going to the library to study for a couple hours, leaving her with Tania and DH and that can be his bottle time.

I don't know sweetie. I'm sorry this is so rough on you!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

OK, Amy, be gentle







Man the 3rd quarter was looking good up until the safety.







So enjoy your gumbo and think of the ddddc. Im gonna watch the Colts/Pats game and hope I can put on of my teams in the superbowl.







Go Colts!!!







Man I thought we had it, then it was downhill fast!! So congrats Amy, hopefully we can do this again at the Superbowl if the Colts win.

I think Jackson will arrive 2/19


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Can someone tell me how to prepare myself and a very mama-obsessed baby for my two days of bar exam at the end of February? She'll be with Daddy and Tania. Should I be regularly trying to get her to drink from a bottle? I'm really worried about her.










How long are the days? Are you going to be able to pump/express milk? J was very different than C. J waited until he was STARVING before he would talk the first bottles. I would definitely start offering her a bottle (or milk in a cup if she prefers) at least 3 or 4 times a week to get her used to it. Time it with time you are studying either at home in another room or you run an errand at the store... Is she taking any solids? She may just decide to fiddle with those instead of bothering with milk. J is finding he likes it better from the source and will take what he needs to stay hydrated but will hold out until he seems me... I also think my dcp is not preparing it quite right though
cause he will take a bottle from his father...

I hear screaming...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

She has sort of taken it. She's not too serious about it. It's more of a play thing. The bar exam is an all-day event. For two days. So after abandoning her one day and then having her think I'm back, I'll be abandoning her the next day again. Ugh. It's extra hard because dh's schedule is pretty full, so there's not a lot of time to practice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Awe, Candice, I'm sorry. Will she take a bottle from you DH at all? If not, then I'd say trying to let him give her one every day would be a good idea, just to get them used to it. Is the bar exam an all day event? Or a few hours each day? Whichever it is, it might be a good idea to start "weaning" her to getting used to you not being there for those two days. Like maybe going to the library to study for a couple hours, leaving her with Tania and DH and that can be his bottle time.

I don't know sweetie. I'm sorry this is so rough on you!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
She has sort of taken it. She's not too serious about it. It's more of a play thing. The bar exam is an all-day event. For two days. So after abandoning her one day and then having her think I'm back, I'll be abandoning her the next day again. Ugh. It's extra hard because dh's schedule is pretty full, so there's not a lot of time to practice.

Screaming stopped...

All day meaning 9 hours? Or what??? If you can get her up to 4 hours without you, she should be okay for a full day...And it doesn't have to be every day. At least she is going to be with your husband and daughter. Much better than introducing a babysitter or something...

Okay, now hubby screaming... bye!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Nevermind, I need to start writing my ddddc! But I am waiting to see who wins tonight.

As far as Jackson- anytime AFTER my sin sticks arrive is cool w me. I think he is Maggie's soulmate so he is coming at 5:45pm on 2/15/07 1 year later than Maggie.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Ha! We guessed the same! Okay, good, you used celcius cause you were making me feel like a wimp for wearing my coat (of course, it is a Cali coat so nothing like your winter coats I'm sure) in Palmdale. We are getting into the teens on some nights...









We went to Las Vegas last year, Dec 1-15. When we left here, it was -20C, which is roughly -8F, I believe. So, when we got to LV, and it was 12C/50F, we were quite warm and we wore t-shirts the whole time. We had to laugh one day when we walked past a street vendor (who was in a down, fur lined parka) shivering at his post. We heard him mutter "Must be nice to be Canadian."







It was hard not to laugh out loud at the woman who walked out of a casino one evening (when we were in t-shirts again) who yanked her scarf up to protect her face from the 'cold'. Too funny. Of course, when we got back home, it was +7C (at 3am). Warmer than it had been when we left LV.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Can someone tell me how to prepare myself and a very mama-obsessed baby for my two days of bar exam at the end of February? She'll be with Daddy and Tania. Should I be regularly trying to get her to drink from a bottle? I'm really worried about her.









Well, I don't have to leave her for that long, but I don't let her have a bottle if I'm available. I second the suggestion to go to the library or something and let her practice. Katie has drank from a bottle twice. About half an ounce each time, then she waits until she sees me again. I don't know what she'll do if it's longer in between, I haven't left her very long yet. I imagine she would take what just as much as she needs to keep waiting.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

And now both boys are napping and daddy is playing some shooting game on the computer...

Candice, because it really is only 2 days, I don't think it will be that traumatic, honestly. I really think she will be able to hold out until you return, drinking just enough to keep herself hydrated. Many babes do that, including those that have moms that have to/choose to work. I really think it will be harder on you actually...







And you may not want to get her used to a bottle at this late date anyway. You may just want to see how she does with ebm in a cup.

Anywho, off to clean my living room...

Kessa, I might be that lady with the scarf on....









Kelly, sorry about your team


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just 'cause I'm bored to tears:

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
EcoMama7: 2/25
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Can someone tell me how to prepare myself and a very mama-obsessed baby for my two days of bar exam at the end of February? She'll be with Daddy and Tania. Should I be regularly trying to get her to drink from a bottle? I'm really worried about her.









Aww, I don't really have any advice but I hope everyone goes ok!







I couldn't imagine having to be away either. We got tickets as a gift to watch the Cavs play in Cleveland next month but I gave mine away because I'm just ready to be away from Elijah for too long. I agree that maybe trying to give her a bottle every now and then for a feeding would I guess be a good idea just so it's not that much of a shock to her when you're gone.







Maybe have Joey feed it to her so she's kind of used to it?

Oh and Sarah, I want to add the 23rd too. Same day as Elijah.







: So I pick the 23 OR 25. hehe


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarah, I'll take 2/14. Cuz he's so sweet







:

Candice, Harper is not a bottle fan. The longest I've been away from her is 5.5 hours, but in that time she took about an ounce or two from a cup plus sips of water. She was happy being constantly entertained (as usual, must be entertained!), took her nap, whatever. She seems to know that when the boobs are gone, one makes alternate arrangements. She didn't act particularly upset or starving when I did get home. So while it's mummy mummy mummy if I'm around, when I'm not, she doesn't put up a fuss. Try some practice runs if you can. Do you get a lunch break in the middle of the days of the testing when someone could bring her to nurse? Will they let you pump??

Ahem. I won't even talk about what the distinguished gentlemen from New England are serving up. I'm not a huge football fan, but I've seen Tom Brady in person, and he's cayoooot.

My elimination diet is eliminating what's left of my butt. I really want some damn chocolate! Harper sleeping much better. Although she woke herself up from her nap this morning by rolling over. I heard horrible crying and ran in, and she was up on all fours, totally confused and scared. Doh.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
"Must be nice to be Canadian."







It was hard not to laugh out loud at the woman who walked out of a casino one evening (when we were in t-shirts again) who yanked her scarf up to protect her face from the 'cold'. Too funny.









Thanks for the correction. Here Im thinking of you wearing only a sweatshirt in -2F weather







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I really think it will be harder on you actually...







And you may not want to get her used to a bottle at this late date anyway. You may just want to see how she does with ebm in a cup.

Kelly, sorry about your team









I agree w/ Ange. EBM in a cup might be the best idea, plus solids if she's started them already.

And Ange, thanks for the hug







: Its only a game, right?!

So now J.C must have been hearing me tell JasN how Elijah does his yoga, cuz today he started putting his bootie in the air w/ palms and feet flat on the ground.









Ok, so on with the allergy saga. Its been 4 days since we've stopped solids and his eczema looks better but I've also been VERY careful about what I've eaten. So Im gonna give it a few more days and then eat some dairy and see if the eczema comes back. Then I'll know if it that. If no reaction, then I'll try slowly introducing solids. ARGHH! This is so frustrating!







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Do you get a lunch break in the middle of the days of the testing when someone could bring her to nurse? Will they let you pump?? My elimination diet is eliminating what's left of my butt. I really want some damn chocolate! Harper sleeping much better. Although she woke herself up from her nap this morning by rolling over. I heard horrible crying and ran in, and she was up on all fours, totally confused and scared. Doh.

Yea, what about pumping or nursing her in between tests.

And Helen can you not have "real" dark chocolate, the kind that doesn't have milk in it? Thats really cute about Harper freakin' out about being on all fours. I guess if I got stuck in a position that I've never been in before and I didn't know how to get out of it, I'd scream too


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just 'cause I'm bored to tears:

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
EcoMama7: 2/25
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45

I'll take the 13th cause it's one of my BFs birthday (and it's my half birthday







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My elimination diet is eliminating what's left of my butt. I really want some damn chocolate! Harper sleeping much better. Although she woke herself up from her nap this morning by rolling over. I heard horrible crying and ran in, and she was up on all fours, totally confused and scared. Doh.

I hope you have some free range organic butt left. I'd send you some of mine but Ruby just done sucked it all off of me. Ru rolls onto all fours and cries too. It would be sad if it wasn't so funny.

Sleep is sucking here. Yesterday she had two naps. one for 60 mins and one for 20. then wouldn't fall asleep till10:30 PM, and up at 9 AM (almost the same as the day before. At night she's so amped up from not sleeping, it's hilarious. At least she's a happy drunk.

Candice, I wish I had some advice... other than test runs. I just hope it doesn't stress you and make you worry during your test.







Joey is a good dad, right? he will rock it, and all will be well.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just for fun!

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
EcoMama7: 2/23 or 2/25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah, I'll take 2/14. Cuz he's so sweet







:

My elimination diet is eliminating what's left of my butt. I really want some damn chocolate! Harper sleeping much better. Although she woke herself up from her nap this morning by rolling over. I heard horrible crying and ran in, and she was up on all fours, totally confused and scared. Doh.

Awe...corny!







:









I look forward to losing weight. My mom was here last night, and was looking at my hair (she does that...she's jealous of the color, which is weird, 'cause it's the same color she had when she was my age....but I digress) and all of a sudden got this stunned look on her face and said, "Oh my goodness...you are going to lose SO much hair after Jackson's born. Wow." So if nothing else, I'll lose weight off my head. I am hopeful that nursing, pumping, and keeping up with a mobile infant and then a mobile infant and a toddler, and then two toddlers, will get the weight off.







: Good grief what have I done?!

Sam gets up on her knees now, but doesn't seem real concerned by it. Then again, she doesn't stay there very long either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and Sarah, I want to add the 23rd too. Same day as Elijah.







: So I pick the 23 OR 25. hehe

Done.









And Korin, I got yours too.

Sam was 9 months old yesterday.







: They grow up so fast! And Victoria turned 7 on Friday. I feel old.







If you wanna see the picture of the birthday cake that Brad picked out for Vic _all by himself_ (can you tell?) there's a pic in yesterday's blog entry. I laughed. Victoria was confused, and leaned over to ask her sister if they ran out of "girl cakes" at DQ.







: B just shrugged "it all tastes the same." Silly boys.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby was 7 months yesterday







Posting her 7 month love letter now. look for it in a few mins!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just 'cause I'm bored to tears:

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
EcoMama7: 2/25
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45


Oh it's on 2/12


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just for fun!

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
EcoMama7: 2/23 or 2/25


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Anyboby want to guess when Sarah will have Baby Jackson?







:

I'll play...Feb. 6! A month after my sister.

Candice I wish I had some good advice for you, but since I don't, I'll just give you a







and hope that you don't worry too much about her.

Evie is everywhere nowadays. She is all over. We drug out the old baby gate to try to keep her out of the kitchen, but it doesn't fit in the doorway. I think it's the longest one BRU had! It was perfect for our old house, so I don't know what we're going to do now.









She's also standing up all the time. As long as there is some surface to push up on, she's upright. I'm not ready for her to walk. Jonathan and I were laughing b/c she's so small that it'll be funny to have her walking around.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
So now J.C must have been hearing me tell JasN how Elijah does his yoga, cuz today he started putting his bootie in the air w/ palms and feet flat on the ground.




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I'll play...Feb. 6! A month after my sister.


Ohh good choice! Bob Marley's bday


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

mikey climbed up 4 steps today. my 4yo was at the top of the steps (i was behind spotting him lest y'all think i am completely insane! LOL) and kept throwing down a scarf to him saying "come on mikey, you can do it, grab the rope, i'll pull you to safety"







wish i had a video camera for that one, funniest darn thing i've seen in awhile...

i have an interview tomorrow at 1:30pm EST - prayers, good vibes, whatever you got you wanna send my way, send 'em (well, unless it's bad, then keep it to yourself please...LOL)

mikey is totally patchy with eczema, but like BFM (i think?) suggested, since his came on well past 2mo (i wanna say around 4-5mo?), i haven't done any elimination myself. i'd really like to keep better track of his diet so we could do some elimination, but it's hard when i'm not around all the time. dh is the type when you ask "how were the kids today?" i'm lucky if i get a grunt in reply. don't get me wrong, he's a good dad, just not communicative, yk? and mil, love her to death, but there is no restraining her. she is an old school food-pusher, yk the type? doesn't matter how old you are/who you are - if you're at her house, you are being force fed something or other...i don't know how 'riled up' to get about this. it doesn't bother him at all (just as it didn't my dd2 who had it as an infant and grew out of it by 1yo) but it's definitely getting worse in that he's getting more patches in more places. none are bad and it doesn't seem to bother him a bit, but i don't want to let something serious go either...i just don't know where to start though...i think it's a combo of solids and fabrics...he also breaks out more when stressed (as did my dd2)...hmm. need to develop a plan.

sarah...my best friend is in your DDC for feb. she's due on my dd2's birthday, feb 7 - i'll vote for that!

g'night.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
OK, Amy, be gentle







Man the 3rd quarter was looking good up until the safety.







So enjoy your gumbo and think of the ddddc. Im gonna watch the Colts/Pats game and hope I can put on of my teams in the superbowl.







Go Colts!!!







Man I thought we had it, then it was downhill fast!! So congrats Amy, hopefully we can do this again at the Superbowl if the Colts win.


the Pats/Colts was close too! Actaully no gumbo here today. Liz is sick w croup overnight and now some bug so we are parallel parenting- one taking Maggie, the other Liz so we can keep them apart. I am TERRIFIED Maggie will get sick. At least I had the game to keep my mind off it but now I have Bob taking tomorrow off to do a repeat of today.

We will have gumbo though to honor your team who did the biggest Cinderella story ever. If they were against anyone but the Bears I would be with you. Your coach is some sort of God the way he got that team where he did.

I understand you wont be doing the Superbowl shuffle like we will after 21 years.








Now that the snow has stopped and the games are done, Bob is outside w the snow blower doing our driveway and sidewalks. I had to run out to get popsicles for Liz and it was still snowing. She wanted to play in it today so I went out and got a bucket of it and she sat at the table and played unitl it all melted.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 









Ohh good choice! Bob Marley's bday









We actaully celebrate Bob Marley's birthday here. We have jerk chicken for dinner and drink red stripe ya mon!! Then play his cds all night. I guess we spent too many vacations in BC there.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Evie is everywhere nowadays. She is all over. We drug out the old baby gate to try to keep her out of the kitchen, but it doesn't fit in the doorway. I think it's the longest one BRU had! It was perfect for our old house, so I don't know what we're going to do now.

















I've been thinking about getting some of these. Or maybe something like this, because our living room entrance is 11-ish feet wide, and that pen can be stretched out like a fence.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
If you wanna see the picture of the birthday cake that Brad picked out for Vic _all by himself_ (can you tell?) there's a pic in yesterday's blog entry. I laughed. Victoria was confused, and leaned over to ask her sister if they ran out of "girl cakes" at DQ.







: B just shrugged "it all tastes the same." Silly boys.

I couldn't find the cake. I looked on your "my family" link and didn't see it and I know it wouldn't be on your business site. I really wanna see it. You've peaked my interest









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 

She's also standing up all the time. As long as there is some surface to push up on, she's upright. I'm not ready for her to walk. Jonathan and I were laughing b/c she's so small that it'll be funny to have her walking around.









Wow! Are babies aren't supposed to be trying to stand up yet!! It feels like I was pregnant only a month ago! But then I can't think of a time that J.C wasn't here, yk? You've got an over achiever!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey climbed up 4 steps today. my 4yo was at the top of the steps (i was behind spotting him lest y'all think i am completely insane! LOL) and kept throwing down a scarf to him saying "come on mikey, you can do it, grab the rope, i'll pull you to safety"







wish i had a video camera for that one, funniest darn thing i've seen in awhile...

i have an interview tomorrow at 1:30pm EST - prayers, good vibes, whatever you got you wanna send my way, send 'em (well, unless it's bad, then keep it to yourself please...LOL)

mikey is totally patchy with eczema,

How cute is that. Its so adorable when the older ones play with the youngins. The girls have started to play like that too. I saw them acting out w/ their barbies. Carson was pretending her barbie fell off a cliff and was just barely hanging on and Kya's barbie was pulling her back up and Kya was grunting and had her eyes closed as she pulled Barbie to safety. I swear she could win an Academy Award!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
. Liz is sick w croup overnight and now some bug so we are parallel parenting-
We will have gumbo though to honor your team who did the biggest Cinderella story ever. If they were against anyone but the Bears I would be with you. Your coach is some sort of God the way he got that team where he did.

Sorry Liz is sick, poor girl. I can understand the fear of Maggie getting sick too. Thanks for the sympathy about the game







I guess just with everything that the city endured last year, I thought how cool would it be if they won the Super Bowl this year!







And yes, I agree they're coach Sean Peyton is an amazing coach and hopefully this is an example of whats to come, rather than a fluke season. So since the Colts won, we need to do this for the Superbowl too! It was fun









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We actaully celebrate Bob Marley's birthday here. We have jerk chicken for dinner and drink red stripe ya mon!! Then play his cds all night. I guess we spent too many vacations in BC there.
















How fun is that!! I never thought of doing that. It sure makes meal planning fun









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







I've been thinking about getting some of these. Or maybe something like this, because our living room entrance is 11-ish feet wide, and that pen can be stretched out like a fence.









This reminds me of my step brother telling us a story about how he and his best friend went in to Pet Smart to get a kennel for his friends dog and when they got to the counter Matt started being a smart a$$. He asked the checkout clerk if they thougt a toddler could fit in the kennel, that they needed one big enough for a kid. She looked stunned. He went on and on about it. He said she looked so uncomfortable and went to call her manager when he told her he was just kidding.







I could never pull that kind of joke. I couldn't keep a straight face.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
How long are the days? Are you going to be able to pump/express milk? J was very different than C. J waited until he was STARVING before he would talk the first bottles. I would definitely start offering her a bottle (or milk in a cup if she prefers) at least 3 or 4 times a week to get her used to it. Time it with time you are studying either at home in another room or you run an errand at the store... Is she taking any solids? She may just decide to fiddle with those instead of bothering with milk. J is finding he likes it better from the source and will take what he needs to stay hydrated but will hold out until he seems me... I also think my dcp is not preparing it quite right though
cause he will take a bottle from his father...

I hear screaming...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Screaming stopped...

All day meaning 9 hours? Or what??? If you can get her up to 4 hours without you, she should be okay for a full day...And it doesn't have to be every day. At least she is going to be with your husband and daughter. Much better than introducing a babysitter or something...

Okay, now hubby screaming... bye!

3 hours, then 1 hour break, then 3 more hours. Yeah, I remember Tania refused a bottle when I went back to school. She waited til I got home. Thanks so much for the advice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Well, I don't have to leave her for that long, but I don't let her have a bottle if I'm available. I second the suggestion to go to the library or something and let her practice. Katie has drank from a bottle twice. About half an ounce each time, then she waits until she sees me again. I don't know what she'll do if it's longer in between, I haven't left her very long yet. I imagine she would take what just as much as she needs to keep waiting.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Candice, because it really is only 2 days, I don't think it will be that traumatic, honestly. I really think she will be able to hold out until you return, drinking just enough to keep herself hydrated. Many babes do that, including those that have moms that have to/choose to work. I really think it will be harder on you actually...







And you may not want to get her used to a bottle at this late date anyway. You may just want to see how she does with ebm in a cup.

Yeah, I guess she won't starve. Good point about not wanting to get her used to a bottle...lots of babies boob strike between 7-12 months.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Aww, I don't really have any advice but I hope everyone goes ok!







I couldn't imagine having to be away either. We got tickets as a gift to watch the Cavs play in Cleveland next month but I gave mine away because I'm just ready to be away from Elijah for too long. I agree that maybe trying to give her a bottle every now and then for a feeding would I guess be a good idea just so it's not that much of a shock to her when you're gone.







Maybe have Joey feed it to her so she's kind of used to it?

I wish I could give my bar exam tickets away...anyone?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Candice, Harper is not a bottle fan. The longest I've been away from her is 5.5 hours, but in that time she took about an ounce or two from a cup plus sips of water. She was happy being constantly entertained (as usual, must be entertained!), took her nap, whatever. She seems to know that when the boobs are gone, one makes alternate arrangements. She didn't act particularly upset or starving when I did get home. So while it's mummy mummy mummy if I'm around, when I'm not, she doesn't put up a fuss. Try some practice runs if you can. Do you get a lunch break in the middle of the days of the testing when someone could bring her to nurse? Will they let you pump??

I actually need to buy a pump soon so I can build up my supply. I've been doing this totally unattractive hand-expressing thing, like milking a cow. I can pump, but I can't have any extra break to pump. So in the three-hour blocks, I'd have to dip into my test time to pump or just wait til the 1-hour break.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Yea, what about pumping or nursing her in between tests.

I'd like Joey to meet me for my break, but I'm worried that she'll scream the whole bus-ride there, and scream when I have to go back to the test. I just don't know what to do? I guess I'll just do what I think will work best...and if it doesn't...it's only two days, right? Ugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Candice, I wish I had some advice... other than test runs. I just hope it doesn't stress you and make you worry during your test.







Joey is a good dad, right? he will rock it, and all will be well.









Thanks, yeah, Tania and Joey together will be a golden team.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just for fun!

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
EcoMama7: 2/23 or 2/25


Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I'll play...Feb. 6!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Ohh good choice! Bob Marley's bday









Ohhh...that's my bday! Do I have to pick a different one?If so, I'll say Feb. 2. But really cool people are born on Feb. 6. Like Axl Rose. Well, Ronald Reagan wasn't that cool, but still. People born on Feb. 6 are the best.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We actaully celebrate Bob Marley's birthday here. We have jerk chicken for dinner and drink red stripe ya mon!! Then play his cds all night. I guess we spent too many vacations in BC there.
















That's awesome!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Candice, i am hoping to buy another pump (i have borrowed this one) from craigslist. I emailed a chick about two she had. If I get them you can borrow the single pump







I was just gonna keep that one for quick pumps.







(does this help my award status?







)


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Candice, i am hoping to buy another pump (i have borrowed this one) from craigslist. I emailed a chick about two she had. If I get them you can borrow the single pump







I was just gonna keep that one for quick pumps.







(does this help my award status?







)


















Thaaaaank you.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I hope you have some free range organic butt left. I'd send you some of mine but Ruby just done sucked it all off of me.

I have more than enough left for both of you, if you'd like me to send some of mine...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey climbed up 4 steps today. my 4yo was at the top of the steps (i was behind spotting him lest y'all think i am completely insane! LOL) and kept throwing down a scarf to him saying "come on mikey, you can do it, grab the rope, i'll pull you to safety"







wish i had a video camera for that one, funniest darn thing i've seen in awhile...

This is SO cute! DS was holding DD's pop beads across the room saying, "c'mon Kaity, c'mon kaitylady, you can get 'em!" with me as she pulled herself across the room. and I did get it on video.









I guess Jackson will be born on 2/10..is that taken yet?

Not much else yet today - have a good one, ladies


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey climbed up 4 steps today. my 4yo was at the top of the steps (i was behind spotting him lest y'all think i am completely insane! LOL) and kept throwing down a scarf to him saying "come on mikey, you can do it, grab the rope, i'll pull you to safety"







wish i had a video camera for that one, funniest darn thing i've seen in awhile...

.

Whoa Mikey!







And Good Luck on your interview!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We actaully celebrate Bob Marley's birthday here. We have jerk chicken for dinner and drink red stripe ya mon!! Then play his cds all night. I guess we spent too many vacations in BC there.

















We celebrate it too. I guess it goes to figure considering dd _is_ named after him.














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 

Ohhh...that's my bday! Do I have to pick a different one?If so, I'll say Feb. 2. But really cool people are born on Feb. 6. Like Axl Rose. Well, Ronald Reagan wasn't that cool, but still. People born on Feb. 6 are the best.

That's awesome!


Oh Cool! it's my cousins bday as well. so you're aquarius' too! wait, i remember us talking about that before here...aren't there a few others too??


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

This reminds me of my step brother telling us a story about how he and his best friend went in to Pet Smart to get a kennel for his friends dog and when they got to the counter Matt started being a smart a$$. He asked the checkout clerk if they thougt a toddler could fit in the kennel, that they needed one big enough for a kid. She looked stunned. He went on and on about it. He said she looked so uncomfortable and went to call her manager when he told her he was just kidding.







I could never pull that kind of joke. I couldn't keep a straight face.[/QUOTE]

This story reminds me of a lady I used to work with. Her husband was a regional manager for a shoe store. When ever he had a new manager he would do crazy things. One time to this new manager her came in the store about 20 minutes before closing in the winter barefoot! Saying he needed shoes now because his were just stolen. another time he went to a new manager and was asking her about the dress pump selection. She was telling him on and on and he said "ok great, can I have them all in a size 13 for me?" this lady was stunned. The guy was nuts.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just for fun!

papayapetunia: 2/2 (or 2/6







)
KatieJon1: 2/6
mcimom: 2/7
AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
The4OfUs: 2/10
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
EcoMama7: 2/23 or 2/25

Kelly - Click the "Our Family" link in my sig, and then go to the "blog" page. The entry for 1/19 (Happy Birthday, Victoria!) has the picture of the cake.

My brother's birthday is 2/7, my sister's is 2/17, and my grandma's is 2/22.







February is a huge month in our family. "All the cool people are born in February" according to my brother.







I'm hopin to hang on for another 9 days so that Jackson will be "cool."


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend!

Just on for a sec taking a break from painting - I am finally painting the girls' room since I'd been promising to do it for weeks since we moved in and they were getting mad at me, so I am covered in pink paint







So those of you who didn't like the pink names wouldn't like this color - it is totally cotton-candy, bubble-gum, girlie-girl pink (it's one of the Disney colors at Home Depot, they picked it out themselves because of the name I think - it's called Sleeping Beauty Pink, although as DH said, "I think sleeping is the last thing anyone will be able to do with those bright pink walls, I would call it 'Headache Pink'") but I love it, I think it looks gorgeous!!

Sarah, sorry but I have always said you'll be late so I'm guessing 2/24.

What is the prize for closest guess - a free order of sin sticks??? You should make them in advance and send them to the winner


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

papayapetunia: 2/2 (or 2/6 )
KatieJon1: 2/6
mcimom: 2/7
AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
The4OfUs: 2/10
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
BundleFishMama: 2/24
EcoMama7: 2/23 or 2/25

How bout an order of your choice, just for the cost of shipping? I know some people (like Ange) haven't ordered the sticks, but she likes the bread. So if the winner wants to pay shipping, I'll send a free order of something.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend!

Just on for a sec taking a break from painting - I am finally painting the girls' room since I'd been promising to do it for weeks since we moved in and they were getting mad at me, so I am covered in pink paint







So those of you who didn't like the pink names wouldn't like this color - it is totally cotton-candy, bubble-gum, girlie-girl pink (it's one of the Disney colors at Home Depot, they picked it out themselves because of the name I think - it's called Sleeping Beauty Pink, although as DH said, "I think sleeping is the last thing anyone will be able to do with those bright pink walls, I would call it 'Headache Pink'") but I love it, I think it looks gorgeous!!

Sarah, sorry but I have always said you'll be late so I'm guessing 2/24.

What is the prize for closest guess - a free order of sin sticks??? You should make them in advance and send them to the winner


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
What is the prize for closest guess - a free order of sin sticks??? You should make them in advance and send them to the winner









I was gonna ask the same thing














:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

It bugs me that Meg isn't here anymore.

Candice, if I were you I would pump during the 1 hour break. Scope out in advance a nice place to do it. You'll want to relax and be away from people (if you are anything like me, that is), and you'll want to eat and drink. But don't take the time to pump during the test. Three hours is not too much time between pumpings.

Also, WRT bringing Lu to the 1 hr break, it could go one of two ways:
1. you see her, nurse her, and become more relaxed and happy and mentally in place
2. it is overwhelming, not calming, etc. to have her and anyone else there, and you won't get the time to mentally regroup before pt. 2.

Other stuff. I bet Jackson will come on 2/21. Has anyone taken that date yet?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

How bout an order of your choice, just for the cost of shipping? I know some people (like Ange) haven't ordered the sticks, but she likes the bread. So if the winner wants to pay shipping, I'll send a free order of something.










Ok but then Ecomama and Kessa only get credit for one guess!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I cant wait for my sin sticks to come in, thats good enough for me!

Just took Liz to the ped. Hopefully she will be better by tomorrow.

No word on the house. Its still for sale w no traffic. So last night while watching the Bears I went to our mortgage co and applied for a mortgage for this house. Got an approval in 30 seconds and a phone call this morning from a loan guy. So we are fully approved for twice what the loan would be (we will have a huge down payment from the sale of this house) and documentation to show it. I called my agent and said present the fully funded offer and lets get it moving. So we shall see what happens. I dont see how she cant take it- the house is on the market 11 mos now and we would be a quick home sale. Its 5-10K less that an offer she got months back. It will not get any better.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







I've been thinking about getting some of these. Or maybe something like this, because our living room entrance is 11-ish feet wide, and that pen can be stretched out like a fence.









Ooh, I like that first one. Hmmm, I hadn't even thought of that. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Wow! Are babies aren't supposed to be trying to stand up yet!! It feels like I was pregnant only a month ago! But then I can't think of a time that J.C wasn't here, yk? You've got an over achiever!









I know!!! I keep telling her that she's not supposed to be standing up, but she just smiles that big ol' smile and squeals.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend!

Just on for a sec taking a break from painting - I am finally painting the girls' room since I'd been promising to do it for weeks since we moved in and they were getting mad at me, so I am covered in pink paint







So those of you who didn't like the pink names wouldn't like this color - it is totally cotton-candy, bubble-gum, girlie-girl pink (it's one of the Disney colors at Home Depot, they picked it out themselves because of the name I think - it's called Sleeping Beauty Pink, although as DH said, "I think sleeping is the last thing anyone will be able to do with those bright pink walls, I would call it 'Headache Pink'") but I love it, I think it looks gorgeous!!

I love pink too. The bottom half of Evie's room is this bright bright pink. I love it. The top half is bright yellow. It's got a piece of chair rail running around the middle. I call it the bubble gum and lemonade room.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

What do you think about them? We don't have stairs or a dog so I really really don't want one. I might go so far as to say I hate them.
DH thinks it would be a good idea. Philip rolls/shuffles/inches around and DH is constantly moving him. (I think that's good- more contact w/ Daddy)
So, what do you think?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I have more than enough left for both of you, if you'd like me to send some of mine...

This is SO cute! DS was holding DD's pop beads across the room saying, "c'mon Kaity, c'mon kaitylady, you can get 'em!" with me as she pulled herself across the room. and I did get it on video.









Hey Heather, you send yours to Helen and I'll send mine to Korin and its win, win situation for everyone!









You've got to post that video!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
This story reminds me of a lady I used to work with. Her husband was a regional manager for a shoe store. When ever he had a new manager he would do crazy things. One time to this new manager her came in the store about 20 minutes before closing in the winter barefoot! Saying he needed shoes now because his were just stolen. another time he went to a new manager and was asking her about the dress pump selection. She was telling him on and on and he said "ok great, can I have them all in a size 13 for me?" this lady was stunned. The guy was nuts.

See thats just the thing I couldn't pull off. Im just not a great prankster, I can't keep a straight face and I can't lie either, my face is very readable. I bet he's a "joy" to live with!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Kelly - Click the "Our Family" link in my sig, and then go to the "blog" page. The entry for 1/19 (Happy Birthday, Victoria!) has the picture of the cake.

Thanks saw the cake. So its not overly girly, but its still cute









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

How bout an order of your choice, just for the cost of shipping? I know some people (like Ange) haven't ordered the sticks, but she likes the bread. So if the winner wants to pay shipping, I'll send a free order of something.









OOOHH now we're talkin'!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

No word on the house. Its still for sale w no traffic. So last night while watching the Bears I went to our mortgage co and applied for a mortgage for this house. Got an approval in 30 seconds and a phone call this morning from a loan guy. So we are fully approved for twice what the loan would be (we will have a huge down payment from the sale of this house) and documentation to show it. I called my agent and said present the fully funded offer and lets get it moving. So we shall see what happens. I dont see how she cant take it- the house is on the market 11 mos now and we would be a quick home sale. Its 5-10K less that an offer she got months back. It will not get any better.

Man, you're a good negotiator! Im soooo not good at that. They see me walk in and they rub their hands together knowing that Im a sure sell and will pay too much.







Thats why dh does all the wheelin' and dealin'. Hope you get the house. Sounds like you're offer is gonna be the best she gets


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I know!!! I keep telling her that she's not supposed to be standing up, but she just smiles that big ol' smile and squeals.










I love pink too. The bottom half of Evie's room is this bright bright pink. I love it. The top half is bright yellow. It's got a piece of chair rail running around the middle. I call it the bubble gum and lemonade room.

Too Cute!!

And you should call it the Raspberry Lemonade Room!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
What do you think about them? We don't have stairs or a dog so I really really don't want one. I might go so far as to say I hate them.
DH thinks it would be a good idea. Philip rolls/shuffles/inches around and DH is constantly moving him. (I think that's good- more contact w/ Daddy)
So, what do you think?


We got one as a gift and thru 3 kids we may have used less than five times. I think they're a waste of money.







: My kids are not car seat kids, stroller kids, or pack n play kids. They WANT to be held and will let you know it!







Thanks Goodness for Slings!! I guess there might be instances where they would come in handy, but we've really not used ours.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Ok but then Ecomama and Kessa only get credit for one guess!









ok, i guess that's only fair.







gut is saying to stick w/ the 25th..so that's my final guess


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

papayapetunia: 2/2 (or 2/6 )
KatieJon1: 2/6
mcimom: 2/7
AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
The4OfUs: 2/10
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
Selesai: 2/21
BundleFishMama: 2/24
EcoMama7: 2/23 or *2/25*

Just got back from Sam's 9 month WBV:

18lb11oz, 28". She's in the 50th-70th for weight, and the 75th-85th for length. She's developmentally about 10 months old. Our baby is average!









The ped was really happy to hear that she likes trying new foods and that she plays with it, trying to feed herself. He told her that he was "so happy (her) mommy puts natural diapers on" her. He said I'm one of only three or four moms in the area that uses CDs, and it's always refreshing to see them. He also thanked me again for deciding not to circumcise Jackson. He doesn't get to see many intact little boys, apparently.

He did say that we could start introducing dairy since she's 9 months old now. Does that sound right? I thought I read somewhere that dairy wasn't supposed to be introduced 'til after 1 year? He said one piece of cheese or one small serving of yogurt a day would be fine, and that she's past the point of allergy. Anyone wanna weigh in on this one?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

He did say that we could start introducing dairy since she's 9 months old now. Does that sound right? I thought I read somewhere that dairy wasn't supposed to be introduced 'til after 1 year? He said one piece of cheese or one small serving of yogurt a day would be fine, and that she's past the point of allergy. Anyone wanna weigh in on this one?

I know "They" say that 9mos is ok for the introduction of dairy in the form of yogurt only, but Im still hesitant. I guess w/ Kya having the dairy sensitivity as a baby, Carson having a patch of eczema on her ankle that disappeared at around 1 yr old, and now J.C having so much trouble with dairy, Im afraid of dairy!!!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm gonna keep track of the guesses on Jackson's due date, just 'cause I'm bored to tears:

AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
EcoMama7: 2/25

How about 2/14..wouldn't that be cute!!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend!

Just on for a sec taking a break from painting - I am finally painting the girls' room since I'd been promising to do it for weeks since we moved in and they were getting mad at me, so I am covered in pink paint







So those of you who didn't like the pink names wouldn't like this color - it is totally cotton-candy, bubble-gum, girlie-girl pink (it's one of the Disney colors at Home Depot, they picked it out themselves because of the name I think - it's called Sleeping Beauty Pink, although as DH said, "I think sleeping is the last thing anyone will be able to do with those bright pink walls, I would call it 'Headache Pink'") but I love it, I think it looks gorgeous!!










We have that same pink in my girls room. To break it up I stenciled a picket fence with flowers behind it, really cute!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
How about 2/14..wouldn't that be cute!!

I responded before reading everyone else...

I take 2/23. My oldest sons birthday, and his due date was the 22 as well.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh Cool! it's my cousins bday as well. so you're aquarius' too! wait, i remember us talking about that before here...aren't there a few others too??

Yeah, we were all worried about having Cancer babies.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
It bugs me that Meg isn't here anymore.

I've been wondering where she went. Did I miss something? (Don't answer that! PM me!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Candice, if I were you I would pump during the 1 hour break. Scope out in advance a nice place to do it. You'll want to relax and be away from people (if you are anything like me, that is), and you'll want to eat and drink. But don't take the time to pump during the test. Three hours is not too much time between pumpings.

Also, WRT bringing Lu to the 1 hr break, it could go one of two ways:
1. you see her, nurse her, and become more relaxed and happy and mentally in place
2. it is overwhelming, not calming, etc. to have her and anyone else there, and you won't get the time to mentally regroup before pt. 2.

Thanks for the advice. I'm weighing those possibilities. I think I need to have the time to myself to regroup. I wish I could decide that day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
What do you think about them? We don't have stairs or a dog so I really really don't want one. I might go so far as to say I hate them.
DH thinks it would be a good idea. Philip rolls/shuffles/inches around and DH is constantly moving him. (I think that's good- more contact w/ Daddy)
So, what do you think?

Baby jail! I think they have the potential to be very useful, if say, a parent has to run to the phone or the bathroom or something. But they also have the potential to be abused if a parent gets too used to them, like, I'll just stick him in here for 15 minutes while I check my email...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
He did say that we could start introducing dairy since she's 9 months old now. Does that sound right? I thought I read somewhere that dairy wasn't supposed to be introduced 'til after 1 year? He said one piece of cheese or one small serving of yogurt a day would be fine, and that she's past the point of allergy. Anyone wanna weigh in on this one?

I'm not a fan of arbitrary age guidelines. I mean, what magic event occurs at 9 months or a year or whatever that all of a sudden makes them ready for certain things? I think you should look at whether there are any milk allergies in your family, whether she has ever been sensitive to dairy (formula or through breastmilk), whether she or anyone in the family has had eczema, stuff like that. And if you don't feel like doing it, dairy is not a huge source of anything important anyway. I would personally wait out dairy for as long as possible. They have such tiny stomachs. I'd much rather fill Lu's with breastmilk and vitamin-rich foods.

I hope that didn't sound preachy. I'm not a fan of all the dairy pushing that goes on.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
papayapetunia: 2/2 (or 2/6 )
KatieJon1: 2/6
mcimom: 2/7
AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
The4OfUs: 2/10
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies: 2/19
BundleFishMama: 2/24
EcoMama7: 2/23 or 2/25

How bout an order of your choice, just for the cost of shipping? I know some people (like Ange) haven't ordered the sticks, but she likes the bread. So if the winner wants to pay shipping, I'll send a free order of something.










I say the 19th of feb thats my son's b day!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
It bugs me that Meg isn't here anymore.

Candice, if I were you I would pump during the 1 hour break. Scope out in advance a nice place to do it. You'll want to relax and be away from people (if you are anything like me, that is), and you'll want to eat and drink. But don't take the time to pump during the test. Three hours is not too much time between pumpings.

Also, WRT bringing Lu to the 1 hr break, it could go one of two ways:
1. you see her, nurse her, and become more relaxed and happy and mentally in place
2. it is overwhelming, not calming, etc. to have her and anyone else there, and you won't get the time to mentally regroup before pt. 2.

Other stuff. I bet Jackson will come on 2/21. Has anyone taken that date yet?


I pm'ed her last week she is well,and dan is good to! I say we pm her to death.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm not a fan of arbitrary age guidelines. I mean, what magic event occurs at 9 months or a year or whatever that all of a sudden makes them ready for certain things?

I'm not a fan of all the dairy pushing that goes on.

I think when they give a guideline on foods by age, its usually because certain enzymes needed to breakdown said food are not present in the stomach before a certain age. I know at 9 mos an enzyme needed to breakdown certain foods develops, but Im not sure what it is.









And yea, not a big dairy fan myself!







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
What do you think about them? We don't have stairs or a dog so I really really don't want one. I might go so far as to say I hate them.
DH thinks it would be a good idea. Philip rolls/shuffles/inches around and DH is constantly moving him. (I think that's good- more contact w/ Daddy)
So, what do you think?

We have a pack & play, and she sleeps in it next to our bed. I will occasionally put her in there with a pile of toys to play while I'm making the bed, changing sheets, whatever and she can't be on the bed playing. For any other part of the house, I don't see anything wrong with just letting her play on the floor. So I have to chase her a bit more, who cares? She's learning and exploring and it's good for both of us. That said, I'm looking into getting a fence to turn my entire living room into a playpen.







I think that's a bit different though because she'll still be able to move around and explore, and even though she'll be contained, it'll be a fairly large area.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Ok but then Ecomama and Kessa only get credit for one guess!









Ok, I'll pick the 8th.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Just got back from Sam's 9 month WBV:

18lb11oz, 28". She's in the 50th-70th for weight, and the 75th-85th for length. She's developmentally about 10 months old. Our baby is average!

Yay Sam! Your ped sounds great. Wish I could find one.







Dairy... eh. We have no history of dairy problems, and she doesn't react when I eat it (and I drink a lot of milk), so that's one I'm not too concerned about actually. I have given Katie yogurt, she loves it. I started out with just a teeny bit, like 1/2tsp and waited a few days to see if there would be any reaction. Then I gave her some more and she was just fine. I say, Sam's obviously thriving as is, so follow your instincts and introduce what you want when you want, regardless of what your doc says.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
We have that same pink in my girls room. To break it up I stenciled a picket fence with flowers behind it, really cute!

CUTE! You should post a picture.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I'm not a fan of arbitrary age guidelines. I mean, what magic event occurs at 9 months or a year or whatever that all of a sudden makes them ready for certain things? I think you should look at whether there are any milk allergies in your family, whether she has ever been sensitive to dairy (formula or through breastmilk), whether she or anyone in the family has had eczema, stuff like that. And if you don't feel like doing it, dairy is not a huge source of anything important anyway. I would personally wait out dairy for as long as possible. They have such tiny stomachs. I'd much rather fill Lu's with breastmilk and vitamin-rich foods.

I hope that didn't sound preachy. I'm not a fan of all the dairy pushing that goes on.

No, not preachy. As the ped explained it, the kidneys aren't prepared to process the dairy enzymes until 9 months.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I think when they give a guideline on foods by age, its usually because certain enzymes needed to breakdown said food are not present in the stomach before a certain age. I know at 9 mos an enzyme needed to breakdown certain foods develops, but Im not sure what it is.









And yea, not a big dairy fan myself!







:

She's been on milk-based formula since 10wks, and has never had a reaction. It's interesting timing, considering she kept trying to grab the cheese off my plate yesterday (but not the chips, or grapes, or anything else on there







)

papayapetunia: 2/2 (or 2/6 )
KatieJon1: 2/6
mcimom: 2/7
AlbertaJes: 2/7 or 2/8
Paddington: 2/8
The4OfUs: 2/10
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies, medicmama: 2/19
Selesai: 2/21
Caroline248: 2/23
BundleFishMama: 2/24
EcoMama7: 2/25


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yeah, we were all worried about having Cancer babies.










oh ya, i remember! but i already had a cancer babe.







i think elijah was just waiting to come out so he could be a cool cancer like his big sis









sarah - glad sam's doing great! she is adorable.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
oh ya, i remember! but i already had a cancer babe.







i think elijah was just waiting to come out so he could be a cool cancer like his big sis









sarah - glad sam's doing great! she is adorable.

Thank you! We like her.









papayapetunia: 2/2 (or 2/6 )
KatieJon1: 2/6
mcimom: 2/7
AlbertaJes, Paddington: 2/8
The4OfUs: 2/10
Marlow'sMom: 2/12
chiromama: 2/13
mommitola: 2/14
Amys1st: 2/15 5:45
Mommy2girlies, medicmama: 2/19
Selesai: 2/21
Caroline248: 2/23
BundleFishMama: 2/24
EcoMama7: 2/25


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, my join date was 2/9. i can't believe in one year i've conjured up almost 3,000 posts.







:

elijah is a crazy man today. has any of the other boys found their "wee-wee"? elijah did. that's all he's concerned with during diaper changes now.







( ok, i dont mean to laugh, but it is kinda funny..) that, and rolling over. its a struggle to change him most of the time.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
And Helen can you not have "real" dark chocolate, the kind that doesn't have milk in it? Thats really cute about Harper freakin' out about being on all fours. I guess if I got stuck in a position that I've never been in before and I didn't know how to get out of it, I'd scream too









Oh, I am doing total elimination. Have another week to go. Cocoa is off the list, wether there's milk added or not. It's actually pretty high up the allergen chart. Harper can do that position normally, but I think she woke herself up with it, hence the screeching. Poor baby. Their little brains work so hard all the time.



chiromama;7080980I hope you have some free range organic butt left. I'd send you some of mine but Ruby just done sucked it all off of me. Ru rolls onto all fours and cries too. It would be sad if it wasn't so funny.
[/QUOTE said:


> I have FlatAss. It's horrible.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I am not a stroller, packnplay, kind of gal either. Maggie has the run of the living room floor and just rolls around and around. We sometimes put her in the exosaucer when I am cooking dinner or cleaning the bathroom etc. The only real time we used the pack n play w Liz was when we were away she slept next to us in it and after she was crawling/walking and we had an afternoon outside of yardwork. She stayed in there playing for a while or would sleep. But that was the extent. We still dont have a stroller for MAggie yet, but as she ages we will get a hand me down one from my SIL.

And yes I am a great negiotator. For me its a game that I play. I am of the belief, first offers should always be rejected and there is always a deal to be made and always a deal to walk away from. And another will come along. Also dont get emotional to it or you just lost all your power. I spent too much time in corporate America I guess.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

HI!

Today we (Marlow and I) went to our first NiNo meeting. We learned a bunch of different ways to use a regular wrap...now just have to wait for it to arrive









hmmm. can't think of anything else.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HI!

Today we (Marlow and I) went to our first NiNo meeting. We learned a bunch of different ways to use a regular wrap...now just have to wait for it to arrive









hmmm. can't think of anything else.

Fun! We don't have NiNo here, but we have a babywearing group. I'm going to be meeting a few at our salsa class.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Fun! We don't have NiNo here, but we have a babywearing group. I'm going to be meeting a few at our salsa class.

I love it!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We have a nino meeting here. Actaully the leader was one of the baby wearers in the Mothering mag this issue. I havent gone yet but a mdc/IRL friend goes.

Kelly- like your ddddc? Have you figured out what the shuffle is?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I say the 19th of feb thats my son's b day!

That's Tania's bday too!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Also, it's still about 6 weeks off, right? That's a huge difference in what they will and won't tolerate. 8 months, right? It changes quickly, luckily.









:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Too lazy to do multiquote so let's see if I can remember everything I was going to say









Sarah - most guidelines I've seen say that (in the absence of suspected allergy of course) dairy in general can be introduced between 6 and 9 months; just no milk until after 1 year. So the kinds of dairy you could give now would be things like yogurt and hard, aged cheeses (where the protein has been broken down) but not milk, ice cream, or soft cheeses.

Caroline - too funny about the same pink - I wish I were artistic enough to stencil anything! Wanna come down to Coatesville and do it for me?









And the bubblegum lemonade or raspberry lemonade room sounds beautiful!

I think the room came out great, but I splattered a little paint on the carpet.







Anyone know how to get that off without taking the color off the carpet?

Amy - you rock! I am the same way, I negotiate & play hard ball wherever I can. I get it from my dad - he is amazing at it, many, many years on Wall St. and he can talk anybody in or out of anything, talk any price down, up, or whatever he wants it to be. And he taught me well! Plus I had years if practice years living abroad in developing countries where everyone bargains, nobody ever pays the first price for anything, not even a dozen eggs at the market







So I like your style - hope it works out for you! I am banking on the BBQ being at that house in July!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Amy - you rock! I am the same way, I negotiate & play hard ball wherever I can. I get it from my dad - he is amazing at it, many, many years on Wall St. and he can talk anybody in or out of anything, talk any price down, up, or whatever he wants it to be. And he taught me well! Plus I had years if practice years living abroad in developing countries where everyone bargains, nobody ever pays the first price for anything, not even a dozen eggs at the market







So I like your style - hope it works out for you! I am banking on the BBQ being at that house in July!









You should see me buy cars. Our last one we went into the dealership on a huge inventory blow out day 20 minutes before closing. The guy was already worn down so it took 20 minutes to buy a car. The one before when we bought Bob's truck the guy would not budge on the price on that Saturday. He thought since we brought the trade in etc it was a shoo in. Was he surprised when we walked over $1500 difference. I wasnt surprised to get a call that Monday after seeing the truck still in the lot driving by on Sunday night. He came down 2K. We went in and that was it.

I also do it at farmer's market right before its time to close. Why would the farmer want to truck that stuff back? Good deals to be had...

Also, like said in some parts of the world, its also an insult to not haggle prices. But after calling the listing agent etc we find out the old lady selling is in the midst of a divorce and she may be trying to spite her soon to be x. He has to call both parties and explain so it may take a few days. So I said this offer expires on Friday at 5pm and then the only deals we will entertain would be less money.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Finally got around to making Katie's slideshow.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 

Caroline - too funny about the same pink - I wish I were artistic enough to stencil anything! Wanna come down to Coatesville and do it for me?









D


Ummm, no. It sucked. I had a grand plan to do the whole room with stencils, but that did not happen. Of course, I was pretty pregnant with my now 2 year old at the time.

And the paint on the carpet, if it is *just* on the tip, I cut it. Just carefully trim with sharp scissors, you will never know the difference.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
But after calling the listing agent etc we find out the old lady selling is in the midst of a divorce and she may be trying to spite her soon to be x. He has to call both parties and explain so it may take a few days. So I said this offer expires on Friday at 5pm and then the only deals we will entertain would be less money.







:

What a pain - my parents were once trying to buy a house from a couple in the midst of a nasty divorce and there was so much drama going back and forth...ugh....well good luck, hope it works out in your favor and soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Ummm, no. It sucked. I had a grand plan to do the whole room with stencils, but that did not happen. Of course, I was pretty pregnant with my now 2 year old at the time.

And the paint on the carpet, if it is *just* on the tip, I cut it. Just carefully trim with sharp scissors, you will never know the difference.

Yeah - you know, I must be getting old or something, because last time I painted a room (getting our old house ready to sell) I was 6 months pregnant and had no problem at all; now here I am and my back is killing me after painting!!

Darn, wish I'd thought about that with the carpet, cutting off the tips - unfortunately I probably made it worse now since I (stupidly) rubbed at it with a paper towel which spread the stain in more...duh


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ah painting I will be doing that myself if we get the flippen house! When MAggie was born, it was also time to paint Liz's room. So we painted both rooms a pinky color and just made it easier to do one color and quick!









I LOVE picking out painting colors and such. Liz also loves it. She likes watching DIY herself. For her Daddy/daughter bonding is a trip to HomeDepot or Lowes. We are major DIYers so she I guess picked up the bug too. Also, Maggie is very into checking things out, anaylizing etc so this should be an interesting combo.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I just wanted to apologize to theveryone in this group when I last posted here.. I have been battling some serious depression issues, my self esteem hasn't been the greatest and I was at rock bottom, everything went wrong. I'm climbing back up and only getting better! I'm sorry for that post... I can't leave this DDC, it is a part of me and I feel empty without you ladies here to talk with... Hope you will all understand.....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey all! C was sick this weekend so I stayed home yesterday... No time to get on the internet really









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
mikey climbed up 4 steps today. my 4yo was at the top of the steps (i was behind spotting him lest y'all think i am completely insane! LOL) and kept throwing down a scarf to him saying "come on mikey, you can do it, grab the rope, i'll pull you to safety"







wish i had a video camera for that one, funniest darn thing i've seen in awhile...

i have an interview tomorrow at 1:30pm EST - prayers, good vibes, whatever you got you wanna send my way, send 'em (well, unless it's bad, then keep it to yourself please...LOL)

mikey is totally patchy with eczema, but like BFM (i think?) suggested, since his came on well past 2mo (i wanna say around 4-5mo?), i haven't done any elimination myself. i'd really like to keep better track of his diet so we could do some elimination, but it's hard when i'm not around all the time. dh is the type when you ask "how were the kids today?" i'm lucky if i get a grunt in reply. don't get me wrong, he's a good dad, just not communicative, yk? and mil, love her to death, but there is no restraining her. she is an old school food-pusher, yk the type? doesn't matter how old you are/who you are - if you're at her house, you are being force fed something or other...i don't know how 'riled up' to get about this. it doesn't bother him at all (just as it didn't my dd2 who had it as an infant and grew out of it by 1yo) but it's definitely getting worse in that he's getting more patches in more places. none are bad and it doesn't seem to bother him a bit, but i don't want to let something serious go either...i just don't know where to start though...i think it's a combo of solids and fabrics...he also breaks out more when stressed (as did my dd2)...hmm. need to develop a plan.

sarah...my best friend is in your DDC for feb. she's due on my dd2's birthday, feb 7 - i'll vote for that!

g'night.

Too cute about the stairs! Yes, J climbed about 2 of them; he got up our front walk area and two of the actual stairs. When C tackled stairs he got up the whole thing. He waited until he knew he could do it I guess. That's my Christian; he subscribes to Yoda's philosophy "Do or do not... there is no try"









And J actually is clear from eczema right now! Hmmm... I wonder if it was switching to straight people food and no more baby.... hmmm...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







I've been thinking about getting some of these. Or maybe something like this, because our living room entrance is 11-ish feet wide, and that pen can be stretched out like a fence.

















Now, at least attempt to buy something that isn't for dogs! Funny thing though, I bought a gate that was totally supposed to be for babies and it still had a dog on the box, coming from the baby store and everything







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
How bout an order of your choice, just for the cost of shipping? I know some people (like Ange) haven't ordered the sticks, but she likes the bread. So if the winner wants to pay shipping, I'll send a free order of something.









Is this your way of getting me to order some sin sticks?







I don't need anymore calories! When the bread arrived, dh sent me a text message "yum, pumpkin bread all for me!" I was still at work. Was gonna have to fight him for it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
What do you think about them? We don't have stairs or a dog so I really really don't want one. I might go so far as to say I hate them.
DH thinks it would be a good idea. Philip rolls/shuffles/inches around and DH is constantly moving him. (I think that's good- more contact w/ Daddy)
So, what do you think?

We have stairs and rooms that flow into the other with wide openings. So we do use gates at the stairs and I do use a gate to keep babes out of the kitchen. Occassionally I will put up a gate to confine to the family room, but that's more work so usually I don't bother. Other than that, they can go wherever the want. If I am carrying stuff up or down the stairs or need to know he is safe, I will just slip him in his crib for a minute or the exersaucer. it's the only time he sees the crib and my in-laws paid good money for it, so should use it for something.







But he wants to be standing and moving around...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
See thats just the thing I couldn't pull off. Im just not a great prankster, I can't keep a straight face and I can't lie either, my face is very readable. I bet he's a "joy" to live with!









Same here. I can't even lie via email. Terrible terrible...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Just got back from Sam's 9 month WBV:

18lb11oz, 28". She's in the 50th-70th for weight, and the 75th-85th for length. She's developmentally about 10 months old. Our baby is average!









The ped was really happy to hear that she likes trying new foods and that she plays with it, trying to feed herself. He told her that he was "so happy (her) mommy puts natural diapers on" her. He said I'm one of only three or four moms in the area that uses CDs, and it's always refreshing to see them. He also thanked me again for deciding not to circumcise Jackson. He doesn't get to see many intact little boys, apparently.

He did say that we could start introducing dairy since she's 9 months old now. Does that sound right? I thought I read somewhere that dairy wasn't supposed to be introduced 'til after 1 year? He said one piece of cheese or one small serving of yogurt a day would be fine, and that she's past the point of allergy. Anyone wanna weigh in on this one?

So glad Sam is doing so well! Reminds me, I have to find my kids a new ped before I have to go back.... I think everyone said dairy in forms of cheese/yogurt is supposed to be okay, just milk itself waits until 1 year. But I will most likely wait on J as he has shown sensitivity. C used to LOVE yogurt though....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I responded before reading everyone else...

I take 2/23. My oldest sons birthday, and his due date was the 22 as well.

The 23rd is dh's birthday! And one of my SIL's is on the 27th and our anniversary of starting to date is on the 16th...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yeah, we were all worried about having Cancer babies.









Ha! I was worried about a gemini! And I got one anyway!







: But I think we are going to be okay... I hope.... I'm a scorpio so....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Kelly- like your ddddc? Have you figured out what the shuffle is?

I saw that! Too funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I just wanted to apologize to theveryone in this group when I last posted here.. I have been battling some serious depression issues, my self esteem hasn't been the greatest and I was at rock bottom, everything went wrong. I'm climbing back up and only getting better! I'm sorry for that post... I can't leave this DDC, it is a part of me and I feel empty without you ladies here to talk with... Hope you will all understand.....

Heidi! You are always welcome. I am so glad you are feeling better. PM if you need to talk it out.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I just wanted to apologize to theveryone in this group when I last posted here.. I have been battling some serious depression issues, my self esteem hasn't been the greatest and I was at rock bottom, everything went wrong. I'm climbing back up and only getting better! I'm sorry for that post... I can't leave this DDC, it is a part of me and I feel empty without you ladies here to talk with... Hope you will all understand.....









We're here for ya! Here's hoping you're on the fast track to recovery!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Is this your way of getting me to order some sin sticks?







I don't need anymore calories! When the bread arrived, dh sent me a text message "yum, pumpkin bread all for me!" I was still at work. Was gonna have to fight him for it.









So glad Sam is doing so well! Reminds me, I have to find my kids a new ped before I have to go back.... I think everyone said dairy in forms of cheese/yogurt is supposed to be okay, just milk itself waits until 1 year. But I will most likely wait on J as he has shown sensitivity. C used to LOVE yogurt though....

No, not at all! I actually would rather make almost anything than sin sticks







: ...but am so grateful they're so popular! Just tedious.

We lucked out with our ped. He's a really sweet guy, who genuinely seems to love kids...at least my kid.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Heidi, glad you're back, PM if you want to talk, and hope you're doing better!

So we're seeing a new ped on Saturday, hopefully she works out. DH likes her (saw her w/ SS) but I have to put her through the rings of fire before I'm convinced.









I just found out my friend (used to be bf, now we're not in touch much) from HS is pregnant. She miscarried in Oct (no heartbeat) so they're not telling many people now because they aren't sure if the baby has stuck.
Can someone tell me why I'm annoyed/jealous?







please be kind. I don't want to be pregnant now (sorry Sarah!














and I love my son. So why do I care?
*sigh* I must be a totally flawed human being.

ETA: I think part of it is that she has centered her whole life around having a baby, like she has always centered it around men.
Not that I should be judgmental.







again.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I just wanted to apologize to theveryone in this group when I last posted here.. I have been battling some serious depression issues, my self esteem hasn't been the greatest and I was at rock bottom, everything went wrong. I'm climbing back up and only getting better! I'm sorry for that post... I can't leave this DDC, it is a part of me and I feel empty without you ladies here to talk with... Hope you will all understand.....









Heidi Welcome back. you are ALWAYS welcome here.







Please feel free to chat with us if you need to about it.







You are very loved here


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
We have that same pink in my girls room. To break it up I stenciled a picket fence with flowers behind it, really cute!

Sounds soooo cute!! Would love to see a pick. Im wanting to do something with the girls room and scoping out ideas









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
For any other part of the house, I don't see anything wrong with just letting her play on the floor. So I have to chase her a bit more, who cares? She's learning and exploring and it's good for both of us. That said, I'm looking into getting a fence to turn my entire living room into a playpen.







I think that's a bit different though because she'll still be able to move around and explore, and even though she'll be contained, it'll be a fairly large area.









: Are living room is set up so gates would be a problem, plus Im afraid Kya would try to scale them and hurt herself. We've just baby proofed the whole house and let the kiddos roam. The only room thats not totally babyproof is our bedroom. It has all the plug covers, but the stuff that we couldn't put in the rest of the house ie. wrought iron candle holders, more breakable stuff, gets put in our room to keep out of reach of little hands









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
.Kelly- like your ddddc? Have you figured out what the shuffle is?

Totally!!! I laughed out loud when I saw it!







I sooo remember the Bears' Rap song back in the 80's and they're silly dance. When I told dh what my ddddc was he started doing it, hilarious! Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I think the room came out great, but I splattered a little paint on the carpet.







Anyone know how to get that off without taking the color off the carpet?

Amy - you rock! I am the same way, I negotiate & play hard ball wherever I can. I get it from my dad - he is amazing at it, many, many years on Wall St. and he can talk anybody in or out of anything, talk any price down, up, or whatever he wants it to be. And he taught me well! Plus I had years if practice years living abroad in developing countries where everyone bargains, nobody ever pays the first price for anything, not even a dozen eggs at the market









Not sure how to get paint out of a carpet. What color is the carpet. Can you use turpentine or will that bleach the carpet? I dont' know...sorry, not that much help, am I?









I wish I was like you guys in the negotiation dept. Im such a dork when it comes to that stuff. My dad's good like that too and apparently I wasn't paying attention









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
You should see me buy cars.

I also do it at farmer's market right before its time to close.

So I said this offer expires on Friday at 5pm and then the only deals we will entertain would be less money.







:

Man you're a HardA$$!!! Way to go! I sooo wish I was like that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Finally got around to making Katie's slideshow.

Adorable! Has it really been 7mos? ACK!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
And the paint on the carpet, if it is *just* on the tip, I cut it. Just carefully trim with sharp scissors, you will never know the difference.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
now here I am and my back is killing me after painting!!

Darn, wish I'd thought about that with the carpet, cutting off the tips - unfortunately I probably made it worse now since I (stupidly) rubbed at it with a paper towel which spread the stain in more...duh









Getting old is a pain, huh!?









spread the stain? oops!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So we painted both rooms a pinky color and just made it easier to do one color and quick!









I LOVE picking out painting colors and such.

When we bought this house, one of the girls rooms used to be an office and was a dark forest green and the other was just beige. So we bought pink for one room and lavendar for the other. And never got around to painting either. The paint still sits in the garage never opened.







But thankfully we never painted Carson's green room, cuz now thats intended for J.C's room (his crib is presently sidecarred to our bed) so we did jungle theme and the green goes perfectly!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I just wanted to apologize to theveryone in this group when I last posted here.. I have been battling some serious depression issues, my self esteem hasn't been the greatest and I was at rock bottom, everything went wrong. I'm climbing back up and only getting better! I'm sorry for that post... I can't leave this DDC, it is a part of me and I feel empty without you ladies here to talk with... Hope you will all understand.....

No apologies needed. You're always welcome.







Depression sucks and once you hit rock bottom, it can only go up from there. Thinking about you...pm if you'd like to talk



Paddington said:


> Hey all! C was sick this weekend so I stayed home yesterday... No time to get on the internet really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
I just found out my friend (used to be bf, now we're not in touch much) from HS is pregnant. She miscarried in Oct (no heartbeat) so they're not telling many people now because they aren't sure if the baby has stuck.
Can someone tell me why I'm annoyed/jealous?







please be kind. I don't want to be pregnant now (sorry Sarah!














and I love my son. So why do I care?
*sigh* I must be a totally flawed human being.

ETA: I think part of it is that she has centered her whole life around having a baby, like she has always centered it around men.
Not that I should be judgmental.







again.

Hey, no apologies here.







It took me a couple of months to reconcile this pregnancy and allow myself to be excited about it. I felt/feel guilty that Samantha will lose so much of her baby time, guilty for putting more stress on Brad (financially speaking), guilty that this baby will come before I've had time to heal from the last birth experience. So yeah, I understand not wanting to be pregnant.

Don't worry, we're really excited now, and this baby boy will be SO loved. There's an "It's a boy!" balloon in my living room, and every time Brad walks in the door, it's the first thing he sees. You should see the goofy grin he gets on his face every day. It's awesome.









Oh, and I felt annoyed when I found out that a girl I was kind of friends with in high school was pregnant...she wanted a baby because "they're cute."







: Yeah, great reason to procreate there.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Hey Heather, you send yours to Helen and I'll send mine to Korin and its win, win situation for everyone!









That sounds like a great plan to me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







I've been thinking about getting some of these. Or maybe something like this, because our living room entrance is 11-ish feet wide, and that pen can be stretched out like a fence.









We have a couple accordian gates that we love, the Superyard Xt....we like them because we can configure them a multitude of ways to block off rooms and areas we don't want them to have access to, and give them free range to roam about the un-gated areas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
18lb11oz, 28". She's in the 50th-70th for weight, and the 75th-85th for length. She's developmentally about 10 months old. Our baby is average!









Yay!! Re: Dairy - I LOVE dairy. Absolutely love it. So does DH. He grew up with an uncle with a dairy farm, and drank raw milk for years. DS had yogurt and cheese starting right around 9/10 months, and he loves it, too - no reactions from him either. We'll do the same test run for DD, since she's aready loving table food we give her - so long as she doesn't have any reactions, we'll go ahead with her, too : )

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
its a struggle to change him most of the time.

It's like wrestling an octopus every time here, too. Good times, good times









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I have FlatAss. It's horrible.

Seriously, there HAS to be someone out there who would do an ass transplant. If you find someone, let them know you have a willing donor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Today we (Marlow and I) went to our first NiNo meeting. We learned a bunch of different ways to use a regular wrap...now just have to wait for it to arrive









Ahem....I predict it will arrive soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm going to be meeting a few at our salsa class.

I can't wait to hear about the salsa class!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Kelly- like your ddddc? Have you figured out what the shuffle is?









omg, what a blast from the past!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So I said this offer expires on Friday at 5pm and then the only deals we will entertain would be less money.







:









wow. You are one cool cucumber.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Finally got around to making Katie's slideshow.

So precious!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I can't leave this DDC, it is a part of me and I feel empty without you ladies here to talk with... Hope you will all understand.....









I hope you keep feeling better and better









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







Heidi Welcome back. you are ALWAYS welcome here.







Please feel free to chat with us if you need to about it.







You are very loved here

















: Heidi, no worries. We're here!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

holy multi quote batman


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Heidi, welcome back! Glad things are better. I've dealt with depression since I can remember, so I feel for you.

Amy, my dad thinks he's a super negotiator, but not so much. It's so funny. He walks in to a dealership and says "I'll pay this much, no more." And he walks out with the stripper model, like "OK, you can have it for that price, but you get no a/c, no heat, no door locks, no seats..." But he thinks he scored every time. Family joke.

Heather, the less ass I have, the flabbier my tummy looks! Why oh why oh why. A lady needs balance from the badonkadonk department. I am not liking my body one bit, although the number on the scale is low. That doesn't translate to looking good. wahhh. The plans to exercise are just not coming together.

OK, whiner-doo calling. Teething is going soooooo well. SO GOOD.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Helen, you are senior but didn't get the change... Probably because of your ddddc. Congrats on







!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Sarah- That sounds so cute with the balloon!

Kelly- ok you are soo showing your age! Sarah- were you even born then?







But I am glad you got it right away. Someone from Liz's ddc who I still talk to lives in Indy so we are at it too!

So just paid for my CSA subscription for the year so now I am broke for a few weeks. I didnt do the summer veggie share because of our own garden but the flower and fruit share all year. Whenever we go to a farmers market and get fruit, its gone by the time we get to the car because Liz is a fruitarian. Also, I figure the flower share is about the cost of sending flowers twice. So if I need a flower arrangement, I can bring them along. Also Liz is always wanting flowers to buy at TJs. Thus the pink tulips on the table right now.







:

As far as depression. Its very hard and I have had a SIL and some friends go thru it. I think in this country people think its all in your head when it is a physical problem too but since you cant see a physical problem w depression, people are not sympathic or understanding. This is tough and you need to take each day at a time.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
holy multi quote batman









I know - I missed a lot in the last 24 hours







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
A lady needs balance from the badonkadonk department.









badonkadonk...

But seriously, sorry the old bod isn't looking the way you would like.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







Now, at least attempt to buy something that isn't for dogs! Funny thing though, I bought a gate that was totally supposed to be for babies and it still had a dog on the box, coming from the baby store and everything







:

it's the only time he sees the crib and my in-laws paid good money for it, so should use it for something.







But he wants to be standing and moving around...

I bought my baby gates for my dog, why not a dog gate for the baby?







and cribs are good for holding laundry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Adorable! Has it really been 7mos? ACK!

I think so.







June to December is 6 months, so January would be 7, right?


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
What do you think about them? We don't have stairs or a dog so I really really don't want one. I might go so far as to say I hate them.
DH thinks it would be a good idea. Philip rolls/shuffles/inches around and DH is constantly moving him. (I think that's good- more contact w/ Daddy)
So, what do you think?

Our pack-n-play was a toy box for Caleb's toys, and now Nanna Pat (Evie's babysitter) has it for naps.

I just need a babygate so that we don't have to worry about stepping on her when we're cooking. She loves it when mommy or daddy is at the stove!



mommy2girlies said:


> Too Cute!!
> 
> And you should call it the Raspberry Lemonade Room!
> 
> ...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sarah- That sounds so cute with the balloon!

Sarah- were you even born then?

So just paid for my CSA subscription for the year so now I am broke for a few weeks. I didnt do the summer veggie share because of our own garden but the flower and fruit share all year. Whenever we go to a farmers market and get fruit, its gone by the time we get to the car because Liz is a fruitarian. Also, I figure the flower share is about the cost of sending flowers twice. So if I need a flower arrangement, I can bring them along. Also Liz is always wanting flowers to buy at TJs. Thus the pink tulips on the table right now.







:

It is. Seriously, he smiles every time he sees that balloon. So do I. We both feel like we've been waiting for ever for Jackson to arrive.

I was born in '83, but I know exactly what the Superbowl Shuffle is. I used to be addicted to VH1's "I Love The 80's"







:

I'm glad you said something about the CSA...I have to register to be a worker...we'll get our produce for free, and all I have to do is give one hour a week!

After that starts, I'll need advice/help with canning.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I bought my baby gates for my dog, why not a dog gate for the baby?







and cribs are good for holding laundry.









Well, yeah, that too







:

Lisa, sorry for the crazy multi-quotes, I wasn't on for like 24 hours either.
















And I know the superbowl shuffle.... Also, my mom used to go around singing "Are you ready for some football!?"


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh Katie! Evie's room is *really* cute, even if I don't like pink!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I too LOVE Evie's room! Pink lemonade.







It's adorable.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
:

Lisa, sorry for the crazy multi-quotes, I wasn't on for like 24 hours either.

















Hey, no need to appolgize, yo!







I just thought it was funny because it was like a whole page of multi quotes


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
holy multi quote batman

















Sorry, I always have alot to say







I've been accused of talking too much once or twice before







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I've dealt with depression since I can remember, so I feel for you.

Amy, my dad thinks he's a super negotiator, but not so much.

Heather, the less ass I have, the flabbier my tummy looks!

I've also dealt with depression since my late teens. Its been tough at times, but if I stay on my meds, its all good.







I was diagnosed as borderline bipolar when I was in my early 20's. I've been on medication since then up till right before I got pregnant w/ Kya and didn't go back on till I got ppd after Carson was born. Even then I was only on an antidepressant. It wasn't until June '05 when I had my first epidural steroid injection for my back that I kinda had an "episode" and went back on Depakote. I didn't find out till afterwards that those with bipolar disorder should not have steroids cuz it kicks you into a manic attack. Oops, didn't know that. I only took it for 3 mos, then weaned off of it and got pregnant with J.C. I went back on it in August knowing that I was gonna have my injections again (the only thing, besides surgery, that makes the pain go away) Ok, so there's my mental health in a nutshell, hope you don't mind







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Kelly- ok you are soo showing your age! Sarah- were you even born then?







But I am glad you got it right away. Someone from Liz's ddc who I still talk to lives in Indy so we are at it too!
.

Yep, you caught me, Im over 30









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I bought my baby gates for my dog, why not a dog gate for the baby?







and cribs are good for holding laundry.









I think so.







June to December is 6 months, so January would be 7, right?









and yep, you're right, 7 mos. Where has the time gone?!







:



katiejon1 said:


> Our pack-n-play was a toy box for Caleb's toys, and now Nanna Pat (Evie's babysitter) has it for naps.
> 
> I just need a babygate so that we don't have to worry about stepping on her when we're cooking. She loves it when mommy or daddy is at the stove!
> 
> ...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I miss Pop Up Video! I used to watch it every day after school.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oh Katie! Evie's room is *really* cute, even if I don't like pink!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I too LOVE Evie's room! Pink lemonade.







It's adorable.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, so thats the cutest little girls room I've ever seen!!!!

Great Show, but do you remember "Pop up Video"?







:

Thanks! I love how it turned out. The pink complements the reds in the quilt. I was kinda worried about it.









And now I'm singing. POP...Pop-up video over and over.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes! Pop, Pop-Up video...

Kelly, chronic illness is rough. At least you knew about the steroid interaction the next time around! How's the back now, btw?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I miss Pop Up Video! I used to watch it every day after school.


Ok now I really feel old. That came out when I WAS WORKING after college!!!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Ok now I really feel old. That came out when I WAS WORKING after college!!!







:

So I shouldn't verify that it was every day after middle school?


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Yes! Pop, Pop-Up video...

Kelly, chronic illness is rough. At least you knew about the steroid interaction the next time around! How's the back now, btw?

Actually, the back feels great! Thanks for asking







I had the most recent injections (2 of them) in Sept. and there are some days when I do too much that I start to feel a little twinge of pain and my heart starts pounding cuz Im afraid its coming back. I had the injections last year in June and the pain started coming back in Dec. when I was 3 mos pregnant with J.C. So I don't know if the pain came back because thats what happens after 6 mos. or if it was because I was pregnant. And I hadn't even gained any weight at the time, YET!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Ok now I really feel old. That came out when I WAS WORKING after college!!!







:

I can't remember when it came out, but I do know I was atleast in highschool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So I shouldn't verify that it was every day after middle school?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So I shouldn't verify that it was every day after middle school?









I am glad it wasnt during 4th grade!! Funny you say, there is a mom in my Moms club who while I was in college was in 4th grade. Another mom though got married the year I graduated high school.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I am glad it wasnt during 4th grade!! Funny you say, there is a mom in my Moms club who while I was in college was in 4th grade. Another mom though got married the year I graduated high school.









Brad's x-wife graduated from high school about 8 months after I was born.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Brad's x-wife graduated from high school about 8 months after I was born.










MY x graduated high school three months BEFORE I was born...


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

tnak

thnx mamas/

i don't even know what pop video is. lol


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I lost my dog tonight.
When I sat down at my computer, she was lying at my feet, and when I got up, she was gone. Between the livingroom (where I was) and the rest of the house, is the kitchen, which is linoleum, and there's no way for her to get around it. She knows she's not supposed to go in the kitchen without permission, but she also knows that I keep track of her by her toenails on the floor. She's sneaky. Apparently, she tip toed super quiet across and had her pick of wherever else she wanted to sleep. And I found her plastered against the door of the room Katie was sleeping in.







We now know who the most important person in this house is. Not the one who feeds her, that's for sure!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ok, so there's my mental health in a nutshell, hope you don't mind







:









I'm glad you're feeling better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So I shouldn't verify that it was every day after middle school?









Ouch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
tnak

thnx mamas/

i don't even know what pop video is. lol

Here ya go! I loved this show. Pop-Up Video

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
And I found her plastered against the door of the room Katie was sleeping in.







We now know who the most important person in this house is. Not the one who feeds her, that's for sure!

Awwww, hee hee!

So, someone is teething on her upper fronts, I can see one and feel the other. And not sleeping well as a result. So someone else is pretty cranky today, and it's not the baby.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I lost my dog tonight.
!


Oh my goodness...I thought this was going to be a tragedy story!! How cute!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Kessa, for a minute I thought you meant your dog died at your feet! I was about to cry! Ha.

The cat now likes the baby and kind of follows her around. She will sneak up and sleep on the foot of the bed during naps. And once she seriously saved Harper's life. When she was about two weeks old, my husband put H. in a bassinet with a receiving blanket over her instead of swaddling her. We didn't hear anything, but suddenly the cat rushed over to the bassinet and sat on the floor staring at it and meowing. So we looked, and Harper had the blanket over her whole face and was flailing around. We felt so unbelievably stupid. We were maybe 6 feet away, just far enough to not see directly into the bassinet. Thanks, Cat Lassie! She also has to watch all baths, in case we try to drown her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So, someone is teething on her upper fronts, I can see one and feel the other. And not sleeping well as a result. So someone else is pretty cranky today, and it's not the baby.









OH YEAH. Yesterday I couldn't put Harper down. She does that crying/whining with mouth closed thing when teething. Four top ones look just about to burst through, well, one is partially there, and I keep thinking "I bet it will happen overnight," but it's been a damn week of the same. I even gave her Motrin yesterday since she was totally miserable and the homeopathics weren't cutting it. She slept better though.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I lost my dog tonight.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh my goodness...I thought this was going to be a tragedy story!! How cute!!

I did too! Not nice, Kessa!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Kessa, for a minute I thought you meant your dog died at your feet! I was about to cry! Ha.

The cat now likes the baby and kind of follows her around. She will sneak up and sleep on the foot of the bed during naps. And once she seriously saved Harper's life. When she was about two weeks old, my husband put H. in a bassinet with a receiving blanket over her instead of swaddling her. We didn't hear anything, but suddenly the cat rushed over to the bassinet and sat on the floor staring at it and meowing. So we looked, and Harper had the blanket over her whole face and was flailing around. We felt so unbelievably stupid. We were maybe 6 feet away, just far enough to not see directly into the bassinet. Thanks, Cat Lassie! She also has to watch all baths, in case we try to drown her.

OH YEAH. Yesterday I couldn't put Harper down. She does that crying/whining with mouth closed thing when teething. Four top ones look just about to burst through, well, one is partially there, and I keep thinking "I bet it will happen overnight," but it's been a damn week of the same. I even gave her Motrin yesterday since she was totally miserable and the homeopathics weren't cutting it. She slept better though.

Sam seems to be on the one tooth per month plan. Her first one popped on her 8 month birthday, and her second one on her 9 month birthday.

I have to finish packing for the hospital today. Last night I was contracting every 2-5 minutes, but still not losing my mucous plug. Trying to get ready though, just in case.







I just want 8 more days...that's it!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh my goodness...I thought this was going to be a tragedy story!! How cute!!









:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I am glad it wasnt during 4th grade!! Funny you say, there is a mom in my Moms club who while I was in college was in 4th grade. Another mom though got married the year I graduated high school.









Isn't funny how vaste mamahood is? Thats Awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Brad's x-wife graduated from high school about 8 months after I was born.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
MY x graduated high school three months BEFORE I was born...









Yikes!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
tnak

thnx mamas/

i don't even know what pop video is. lol

You're Welcome and you've got to be kidding me?! I feel liver spots comin' on!!







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I lost my dog tonight.

Man that story turned out much different than I anticipated!! I even looked to see where the kleenex was before I read it.







Phew! Cute story









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







I'm glad you're feeling better!

Here ya go! I loved this show. Pop-Up Video

So, someone is teething on her upper fronts, I can see one and feel the other. And not sleeping well as a result. So someone else is pretty cranky today, and it's not the baby.









Thank You







:

OMG, Flashback!! Can't believe they still have it on their website. Funny that when the show was really on, VH1 didn't have a website!!









You Too? Man, I didn't sleep well last night! I wonder why? Oh, I know, a certain someone didn't sleep last night either and wanted company! :yawning:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh my goodness...I thought this was going to be a tragedy story!! How cute!!

Me too! Naughty Kessa!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
The cat now likes the baby and kind of follows her around.

OH YEAH. Yesterday I couldn't put Harper down.

Its good to know that someone's got Harpers back!









I swear all our kids conspire. Maybe they're texting each other!







Cuz yesterday I couldn't put J.C down at all, and last night was no picnic either!

Sarah, Im hungry and mine are all gone already







:


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh sweet MDC thread I have missed you so...

I started classes last week, and well its not going so well. I am having a hard time getting any homework done cause if B sees that my attention is not totally on him he gets ticked or fussy. If he sees a book or paper of some sort he cannot have he ges fussy for it. I need to do some hw on the computer and thats going to be near impossible. Dh is gone for work for the next 60 days and I am begging some friends to come over and hang out with the baby for me so i can get stuff done. I am going to make my roomate do the dishes and I can squeez laundry into the weekends. The worst part is day care. He cries terribly, my day care attendent is patient and soothing to him but he just wants his momma. every night since dh left B fusses and wont go to sleep and I am totally exausted in the morning and I am scaird cause there is no one there to help me not loose it. I screamed into the pillow last night and beat the pillow and yelled and cursed at my baby and I hate myself for doing it. I am starting to get overly frustrated and its not good. He's sleeping right now but I am too exausted to study, I have let my coffee pot sit un touched for the last 10 min and that is un heard of. I needed to get this off my chest and talk to some mommas who can understand. Maybe I bit off more than I can chew by taking 12 credits. I am insane I know this. On top of that I took on some other responsibilities outside of school and the home that I am scaird I cannot handle but there is no way to back out now. Well at least I got almost a full bottle pumped this morning (okay half last night the rest this morning)...oaky I am stumbling over to the coffee.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

oh ricki! I am sorry, its tough but its just the start, maybe if you get a rountine you will be fine.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Sarah, Im hungry and mine are all gone already







:

















: I've created a monster.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Ooh sweet MDC thread I have missed you so...

I started classes last week, and well its not going so well. I am having a hard time getting any homework done cause if B sees that my attention is not totally on him he gets ticked or fussy. If he sees a book or paper of some sort he cannot have he ges fussy for it. I need to do some hw on the computer and thats going to be near impossible. Dh is gone for work for the next 60 days and I am begging some friends to come over and hang out with the baby for me so i can get stuff done. I am going to make my roomate do the dishes and I can squeez laundry into the weekends. The worst part is day care. He cries terribly, my day care attendent is patient and soothing to him but he just wants his momma. every night since dh left B fusses and wont go to sleep and I am totally exausted in the morning and I am scaird cause there is no one there to help me not loose it. I screamed into the pillow last night and beat the pillow and yelled and cursed at my baby and I hate myself for doing it. I am starting to get overly frustrated and its not good. He's sleeping right now but I am too exausted to study, I have let my coffee pot sit un touched for the last 10 min and that is un heard of. I needed to get this off my chest and talk to some mommas who can understand. Maybe I bit off more than I can chew by taking 12 credits. I am insane I know this. On top of that I took on some other responsibilities outside of school and the home that I am scaird I cannot handle but there is no way to back out now. Well at least I got almost a full bottle pumped this morning (okay half last night the rest this morning)...oaky I am stumbling over to the coffee.

Oh Riki, I'm so sorry hun!

I agree with Amy that a routine will be a lifesaver for you. And yeah, 12 credits may have been a bit much. Is there any way you can drop a class or two without too much penalty? The only way I can handle school is that I'm only taking one class at a time. And I still get overwhelmed, even with only one class!

Definitely get a friend to come hold/play with the baby for a while. Any way you can hire a neighborhood kid to be a mother's helper? Someone to come play with the baby while you study or do whatever else you need to do at home? I wish there was some way I could help you!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
HI!

Today we (Marlow and I) went to our first NiNo meeting. We learned a bunch of different ways to use a regular wrap...now just have to wait for it to arrive









hmmm. can't think of anything else.

Please share the info!!!!







: ,Please!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
wow, my join date was 2/9. i can't believe in one year i've conjured up almost 3,000 posts.







:

elijah is a crazy man today. has any of the other boys found their "wee-wee"? elijah did. that's all he's concerned with during diaper changes now.







( ok, i dont mean to laugh, but it is kinda funny..) that, and rolling over. its a struggle to change him most of the time.


3,000 post's!







:







We have roll over baby too. once they find it they never let it go!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Finally got around to making Katie's slideshow.

How cute! she's adorble!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I just wanted to apologize to theveryone in this group when I last posted here.. I have been battling some serious depression issues, my self esteem hasn't been the greatest and I was at rock bottom, everything went wrong. I'm climbing back up and only getting better! I'm sorry for that post... I can't leave this DDC, it is a part of me and I feel empty without you ladies here to talk with... Hope you will all understand.....

Glad to see you back!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Heidi, glad you're back, PM if you want to talk, and hope you're doing better!

So we're seeing a new ped on Saturday, hopefully she works out. DH likes her (saw her w/ SS) but I have to put her through the rings of fire before I'm convinced.









I just found out my friend (used to be bf, now we're not in touch much) from HS is pregnant. She miscarried in Oct (no heartbeat) so they're not telling many people now because they aren't sure if the baby has stuck.
Can someone tell me why I'm annoyed/jealous?







please be kind. I don't want to be pregnant now (sorry Sarah!














and I love my son. So why do I care?
*sigh* I must be a totally flawed human being.

ETA: I think part of it is that she has centered her whole life around having a baby, like she has always centered it around men.
Not that I should be judgmental.







again.

I look at pregos and want to be. I can't have more,but still I want.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Helen, you are senior but didn't get the change... Probably because of your ddddc. Congrats on







!

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I know - I missed a lot in the last 24 hours







:








:








badonkadonk...










But seriously, sorry the old bod isn't looking the way you would like.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I bought my baby gates for my dog, why not a dog gate for the baby?







and cribs are good for holding laundry.









Hey thats were we keep clothes!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I lost my dog tonight.
And I found her plastered against the door. Not the one who feeds her, that's for sure!

They are never loyle once babies come.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh my goodness...I thought this was going to be a tragedy story!! How cute!!

Me too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 

Sarah, Im hungry and mine are all gone already







:



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Ooh sweet MDC thread I have missed you so...

I started classes last week, and well its not going so well. I am having a hard time getting any homework done cause if B sees that my attention is not totally on him he gets ticked or fussy. If he sees a book or paper of some sort he cannot have he ges fussy for it. I need to do some hw on the computer and thats going to be near impossible. Dh is gone for work for the next 60 days and I am begging some friends to come over and hang out with the baby for me so i can get stuff done. I am going to make my roomate do the dishes and I can squeez laundry into the weekends. The worst part is day care. He cries terribly, my day care attendent is patient and soothing to him but he just wants his momma. every night since dh left B fusses and wont go to sleep and I am totally exausted in the morning and I am scaird cause there is no one there to help me not loose it. I screamed into the pillow last night and beat the pillow and yelled and cursed at my baby and I hate myself for doing it. I am starting to get overly frustrated and its not good. He's sleeping right now but I am too exausted to study, I have let my coffee pot sit un touched for the last 10 min and that is un heard of. I needed to get this off my chest and talk to some mommas who can understand. Maybe I bit off more than I can chew by taking 12 credits. I am insane I know this. On top of that I took on some other responsibilities outside of school and the home that I am scaird I cannot handle but there is no way to back out now. Well at least I got almost a full bottle pumped this morning (okay half last night the rest this morning)...oaky I am stumbling over to the coffee.


So sorry mama!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Sorry ladies, I didn't mean to make you think she died. I just couldn't find her.







It totally doesn't surprise me that she's infatuated with Katie, she has always loved kids. And she's so good with them. The feeling is pretty mutual, Katie never stops laughing if she can see Bailey.

Speaking of which... I used the mei tei at the mall today, with Katie facing out in front of me. She seriously laughed her head off the whole time we were there. I always get lots of comments and smiles about the cute baby, but nothing like today. Even the "i'm too cool for life" teenagers were laughing and smiling at her. It was hilarious.

I also sent my sister an email about the hpv vax last night, with some info on other ones. She has had nasty reactions to vaxes before, I hope she listens to me at least about this one.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Speaking of which... I used the mei tei at the mall today, with Katie facing out in front of me. She seriously laughed her head off the whole time we were there. I always get lots of comments and smiles about the cute baby, but nothing like today. Even the "i'm too cool for life" teenagers were laughing and smiling at her. It was hilarious.

Mags does that all the time. People are always commenting how she is always LOL or smiling. I wonder if its w worn babies because I didnt know it until Bob was wearingher the other day and I kept saying- does she always do that? and he said YES!! what have people been telling you?!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Mags does that all the time. People are always commenting how she is always LOL or smiling. I wonder if its w worn babies because I didnt know it until Bob was wearingher the other day and I kept saying- does she always do that? and he said YES!! what have people been telling you?!

I know Sam's not nearly as personable when she's in the bucket.

Although most of the time when I'm wearing her, she just hangs out and stays very wide-eyed watching the crowds. She doesn't smile at strangers much yet. She's a tough smile.









My baby's not easy. She doesn't give it up for just anyone.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My theory is that when we treat them like people, they act like people. Nothing against using buckets, I have on occasion, but I've noticed that when babies are _only_ carried in the bucket, then they always seem to just sit around like lumps. Likewise with kids who spend their lives in their strollers with no one paying attention to them. Those of us who interact with our babies have babies who learn to interact with people. Go figure.









She's always been smiley & personable in the sling, but in the mei tei, she was loud laughing and waving her arms and legs. It was hilarious.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
Ooh sweet MDC thread I have missed you so...

I started classes last week, and well its not going so well. I am having a hard time getting any homework done cause if B sees that my attention is not totally on him he gets ticked or fussy. If he sees a book or paper of some sort he cannot have he ges fussy for it. I need to do some hw on the computer and thats going to be near impossible. Dh is gone for work for the next 60 days and I am begging some friends to come over and hang out with the baby for me so i can get stuff done. I am going to make my roomate do the dishes and I can squeez laundry into the weekends. The worst part is day care. He cries terribly, my day care attendent is patient and soothing to him but he just wants his momma. every night since dh left B fusses and wont go to sleep and I am totally exausted in the morning and I am scaird cause there is no one there to help me not loose it. I screamed into the pillow last night and beat the pillow and yelled and cursed at my baby and I hate myself for doing it. I am starting to get overly frustrated and its not good. He's sleeping right now but I am too exausted to study, I have let my coffee pot sit un touched for the last 10 min and that is un heard of. I needed to get this off my chest and talk to some mommas who can understand. Maybe I bit off more than I can chew by taking 12 credits. I am insane I know this. On top of that I took on some other responsibilities outside of school and the home that I am scaird I cannot handle but there is no way to back out now. Well at least I got almost a full bottle pumped this morning (okay half last night the rest this morning)...oaky I am stumbling over to the coffee.

























I know how you feel. Talula won't let me study for the bar exam...









With Tania, I went back to school when she was 6 mo. and took 15 units. It was really hard, but it worked out. I talked to my professors if I was having a hard time, and they were really understanding. Tania got used to daycare. It was always hard to leave her, but after a week or so, she didn't cry. I don't know what you will do...but if you want to stick it out, don't feel guilty...he'll be okay. Just be sure to give him lots of love; he needs it. Babies hate change. And if you decide that it's too much, don't be disappointed in yourself. We can all only do so much.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Riki.

URR! I got my period back today. Not sure if it's the 'real' thing, its so dark and hardly there... I know that knowing my luck i'll be pregnant within the next two months!







.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I know Sam's not nearly as personable when she's in the bucket.

Although most of the time when I'm wearing her, she just hangs out and stays very wide-eyed watching the crowds. She doesn't smile at strangers much yet. She's a tough smile.









My baby's not easy. She doesn't give it up for just anyone.







:

Sarah, C was like that until he got a little older. Than he was all smiles for everyone. Could just be a phase...

And um, I can't carry the bucket with my big kid in it for more than a minute. Don't know how mamas handle those darn things...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
My theory is that when we treat them like people, they act like people. Nothing against using buckets, I have on occasion, but I've noticed that when babies are _only_ carried in the bucket, then they always seem to just sit around like lumps. Likewise with kids who spend their lives in their strollers with no one paying attention to them. Those of us who interact with our babies have babies who learn to interact with people. Go figure.









She's always been smiley & personable in the sling, but in the mei tei, she was loud laughing and waving her arms and legs. It was hilarious.

Good theory.... Question, how do you push a stroller and a shopping cart? Still trying to figure that out too....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







Riki.

URR! I got my period back today. Not sure if it's the 'real' thing, its so dark and hardly there... I know that knowing my luck i'll be pregnant within the next two months!







.

I seriously thought mine was coming and still nothing....You may want to stay away from dh for a minute...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Good theory.... Question, how do you push a stroller and a shopping cart? Still trying to figure that out too....










I just use the sling for Katie. I tried the stroller when I got my hair cut because my SIL was more comfortable with that for watching her. Much more hassle than it was worth for me. If I don't have my sling and we need a cart, she sits in the front of it.

I can't lug Katie around in the bucket either. It weighs a ton.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I have to finish packing for the hospital today. Last night I was contracting every 2-5 minutes, but still not losing my mucous plug. Trying to get ready though, just in case.







I just want 8 more days...that's it!!

Psssst...I hate to mention this, but I never lost my plug with DS and I went into labor on my own with him. I don't think it's an 'always' thing, so good thing you're packing your bag!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
OH YEAH. Yesterday I couldn't put Harper down. She does that crying/whining with mouth closed thing when teething. Four top ones look just about to burst through, well, one is partially there, and I keep thinking "I bet it will happen overnight," but it's been a damn week of the same.

Same here - the whining, etc. These top ones are taking their time, how nice. The bottoms both did pop through literally overnight, but these buggers aren't.

Riki, big







to you, hon. I hope having some friends over can give you a break and help recharge you - I know I had some of my worst moments early on when I was really stressed out goign from one toddler to a toddler and a baby, but once the routine settles in it does get better. I second whoever mentioned looking into dropping a class or two, if the drop deadline hasn't passed yet...if it has, then just try to be as gentle with yourself and him as you can - are you able to wear him on your back? Then at least you could have a book in front of you if you were walking around with him. I swear it was the best thing I've gotten so far, was a carrier to be able to wear DD on my back because now I can do things again and she's happy cause she's with me. And, of course, keep coming back here to vent with us!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Likewise with kids who spend their lives in their strollers with no one paying attention to them.

You know, I tried to have DD in our little umbroller for a quick trip in the mall, I thought it would give DS something to occupy himself to push her around and maybe give me a break from herding him while we were in the store....yeah....she didn't like the stroller. Had to be mama's back. So, DS pushed around my bag in the stroller, even buckled it in and everything. People looked at me weird, like, why a stroller AND wearign your babe? I'm just glad I tossed the carrier in my bag at the last minute. I had been thinking about getting one of those "sit n stand" strollers, but I don't think I will now, cause chances are once DD is walking she's going to be even less likely to want to be in a stroller...

I'm telling you, my DS is a freak of nature. I didn't find MDC until he was over a year old, so I didn't know a lot about babywearing. So DS spent his a big part of early months when we would go out in the bucket and in a stroller







: but he was STILL a people magnet, and loved engaging people from wherever he was...actually, it probably would have been unbearable if I was wearing him







He just draws people to him, still to this day. But yeah, DD is all sorts of flirty when she's in a carrier







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
URR! I got my period back today. Not sure if it's the 'real' thing, its so dark and hardly there...

that sucks.

Ange, the only way I've seen anyone with a stroller and a shopping cart is if there are 2 adults, with one pushing each. I have no idea how one person would do both, although there are people who shop with 2 shopping carts, so I guess it is technically possible.

My husband is becoming addicted to YouTube. Every day he's sending me clips to watch....there is some really funny stuff out there...

In other news, DS turns 3 on Monday!







: I cannot believe it. My parents are coming up on Saturday to bring him some presents, and then we're just going to have a little "4OfUs" party on Monday, DH has the day off. I cannot believe my little boy is going to be 3 years old. Some days it feels like he was just born. Other days, it feels like an eternity.









Have a great day, everyone~


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Please share the info!!!!







: ,Please!


Lots of different back carries. I'm trying to show them to DH. When our new wrap gets here







: we are going to work on a higher up back carry for DH. Some people in the NINO group can just whip the wraps on like it's nothing. And some just throw the baby on the back and wrap them up. It's fun to see the many different ways people wear the baby.

But now we're going to also try an onbu. If I can ever get around to finding one for cheap! I'm also taggie hunting but that's another story.

Marlow has a bad cold and somehow managed to CRAWL from the bed (it's on the floor now) to the other side of the room and SIT UP facing the wall in her sleep! Totally freaked me out. like twilight zone stuff. She can't crawl and has only sat up once on her own. I about peed my pants when I went in to check on her. and she was just sitting there rubbing the wall. when she saw me she started crying though. She was so sweet and cuddly the rest of the night. But I still have the creepy feeling like ghosts are playing with my baby.







If I only had a Marley and Marlow was Elijah I would feel better about my baby moving from the bed.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Lots of different back carries. I'm trying to show them to DH. When our new wrap gets here







: we are going to work on a higher up back carry for DH. Some people in the NINO group can just whip the wraps on like it's nothing. And some just throw the baby on the back and wrap them up. It's fun to see the many different ways people wear the baby.

Since some of us are all thumbs with wraps and back carries, hopefully others of us will be able to use them!!














: Please keep me posted!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sarah, C was like that until he got a little older. Than he was all smiles for everyone. Could just be a phase...

And um, I can't carry the bucket with my big kid in it for more than a minute. Don't know how mamas handle those darn things...

Oh, I don't CARRY the bucket. No no, that's crazy talk. In my hugely pregnant state, however, I can't wrap her to my belly right now, and can't move freely enough for a back carry, so when we go to the grocery store, I park by a cart return, get a cart, plop the bucket on top, and go about my business. She doesn't sit up well enough yet (or at all, really) for me to put her in the cart without the bucket.

Off to see the midwife!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Since some of us are all thumbs with wraps and back carries, hopefully others of us will be able to use them!!














: Please keep me posted!!

Oh I will take photos and everything! Thank you for the wrap. I really appreciate it...you're a sweetie!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Oh I will take photos and everything! Thank you for the wrap. I really appreciate it...you're a sweetie!

Totally my pleasure to spread the love, though now I feel a little ooky, it looks kind of like I was fishing for gratitude on my last post above on the thread - I honestly wasn't (hence my ook feeling, since we've been PMing anyway) - I just am genuinely excited about someone else able to use the darn things since I'm apparently incapable!









Anyway....just my brain overthinking things again.....







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 







Riki.

URR! I got my period back today. Not sure if it's the 'real' thing, its so dark and hardly there... I know that knowing my luck i'll be pregnant within the next two months!







.

as long as its you and not me...







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 

URR! I got my period back today. Not sure if it's the 'real' thing, its so dark and hardly there... I know that knowing my luck i'll be pregnant within the next two months!







.

That sucks. Mine came back in Dec.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow has a bad cold and somehow managed to CRAWL from the bed (it's on the floor now) to the other side of the room and SIT UP facing the wall in her sleep! Totally freaked me out. like twilight zone stuff. She can't crawl and has only sat up once on her own. I about peed my pants when I went in to check on her. and she was just sitting there rubbing the wall. when she saw me she started crying though. She was so sweet and cuddly the rest of the night. But I still have the creepy feeling like ghosts are playing with my baby.







If I only had a Marley and Marlow was Elijah I would feel better about my baby moving from the bed.

Wow that's crazy!! Didn't you say Lee sleep walks too? Or was that someone else?

Riki -







I hope everything works out!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 








I just use the sling for Katie. I tried the stroller when I got my hair cut because my SIL was more comfortable with that for watching her. Much more hassle than it was worth for me. If I don't have my sling and we need a cart, she sits in the front of it.

I can't lug Katie around in the bucket either. It weighs a ton.

18 lbs of babe plus the bucket? Man, my carpel tunnel acts up something fierce.... I tried to bring the stroller when I was at the mall once though. Had the sling and the stroller, figuring if J was in the sling, C could use the stroller or vice versa, cause sometimes you really want to put a BABY down for a second, yk? But the darn stroller that both boys can use is too dang big and is a pain to get in and out of the car (not because it is hard to put up but because it takes up the whole dang trunk). So, yeah, I think I really have get that back carrier that Heather got... Only issue, I have a backpack purse....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, I don't CARRY the bucket. No no, that's crazy talk. In my hugely pregnant state, however, I can't wrap her to my belly right now, and can't move freely enough for a back carry, so when we go to the grocery store, I park by a cart return, get a cart, plop the bucket on top, and go about my business. She doesn't sit up well enough yet (or at all, really) for me to put her in the cart without the bucket.

Off to see the midwife!

Well, I was wondering how you were still slinging with your belly, but thought it was just me who had trouble fitting a babe in the sling while, um, with babe







I tried the bucket on top of the shopping cart thing, but, um, I'm too short.







: and can't see where I am going.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:

It's Lisa's birthday!???!







:







:





















:









And no, I made my cake last year too.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Well, I was wondering how you were still slinging with your belly, but thought it was just me who had trouble fitting a babe in the sling while, um, with babe







I tried the bucket on top of the shopping cart thing, but, um, I'm too short.







: and can't see where I am going.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:

Hey-- I do it. Who else would?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Since some of us are all thumbs with wraps and back carries, hopefully others of us will be able to use them!!














: Please keep me posted!!

Yeah, I can do a back carrie with my MT only when I have the bed to use. That's not too practical. I need help!
Also, I wanted to try a non-stretchy wrap, but I think I'll hold off.
I also want a pretty MT since I decided I don't like mine. But I couldn't decide on where to get it.

Kessa-- how did you put K in the MT front-facing? I tried yesterday but couldn't figure out how to deal with baby arms vs. straps etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Marlow has a bad cold and somehow managed to CRAWL from the bed (it's on the floor now) to the other side of the room and SIT UP facing the wall in her sleep! Totally freaked me out. like twilight zone stuff. She can't crawl and has only sat up once on her own. I about peed my pants when I went in to check on her. and she was just sitting there rubbing the wall. when she saw me she started crying though. She was so sweet and cuddly the rest of the night. But I still have the creepy feeling like ghosts are playing with my baby.







If I only had a Marley and Marlow was Elijah I would feel better about my baby moving from the bed.


Awww!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
URR! I got my period back today. Not sure if it's the 'real' thing, its so dark and hardly there... I know that knowing my luck i'll be pregnant within the next two months!







.

Yeah, got mine a while ago, now on cycle 2. No fun. No babies! And I think that counts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 























I know how you feel. Talula won't let me study for the bar exam...









With Tania, I went back to school when she was 6 mo. and took 15 units. It was really hard, but it worked out. I talked to my professors if I was having a hard time, and they were really understanding. Tania got used to daycare. It was always hard to leave her, but after a week or so, she didn't cry. I don't know what you will do...but if you want to stick it out, don't feel guilty...he'll be okay. Just be sure to give him lots of love; he needs it. Babies hate change. And if you decide that it's too much, don't be disappointed in yourself. We can all only do so much.

DH tried to take 12 credits while staying home w/ the baby a few months after he was born. He couldn't deal, dropped the classes, they yanked his aid, and now we owe them $1400.









Oh, and shopping carts + stroller-- doesn't work. DH uses one of those baby seats in the stroller (ew, I tell him put a blanket down) or he uses his Kelty backpack. Still working on the babywearing with him, but he digs the backpack. Soon i think P will be able to sit in the cart. I want a shopping cart cover for that purpose. Good ones to recommend?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Totally my pleasure to spread the love, though now I feel a little ooky, it looks kind of like I was fishing for gratitude on my last post above on the thread - I honestly wasn't (hence my ook feeling, since we've been PMing anyway) - I just am genuinely excited about someone else able to use the darn things since I'm apparently incapable!









Anyway....just my brain overthinking things again.....







:

oh







I didn't think you were. I just wanted to say that I plan on sahowing off our tricks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Wow that's crazy!! Didn't you say Lee sleep walks too? Or was that someone else?

Yes, that's Lee. But Lee knows how to walk...Marlow doesn't know how to crawl. I'm baffled.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:

Happy Birthday! I hope you get to have some fun! Your cake looks like it's missing a piece.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:

Heck no! Especially since it's chocolate.









Just got back from my midwife, and the verdict is:................................

I'm dilated to 1, cervix is thick but VERY soft, and she could feel Jackson's head. SO, it could be 4 weeks, and it could be 4 days.

She did say, very clearly, that unless I want ot have a baby in public, not to walk the mall or walk around the grocery store or anywhere else for that matter. And not to wait 'til my water breaks to go to the hospital, 'cause as fast as I progressed with Sam (dilated to 3 within 2 hours of active labor) that after my water breaks, baby will be here within minutes, most likely. So when my contractions are regularly 5-6 minutes apart for an hour, and laying down doesn't stop them, we need to head over to the hospital.

Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm dilated to 1, cervix is thick but VERY soft, and she could feel Jackson's head. SO, it could be 4 weeks, and it could be 4 days.

She did say, very clearly, that unless I want ot have a baby in public, not to walk the mall or walk around the grocery store or anywhere else for that matter. And not to wait 'til my water breaks to go to the hospital, 'cause as fast as I progressed with Sam (dilated to 3 within 2 hours of active labor) that after my water breaks, baby will be here within minutes, most likely. So when my contractions are regularly 5-6 minutes apart for an hour, and laying down doesn't stop them, we need to head over to the hospital.

Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.

















:
How exciting!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.









ooohh! So exciting!







: But of course, I was told by my midwife it was for sure gonna happen Memorial weekend and um, J came a week and a half later... so yeah, babe will come when he comes. But still REALLY excited...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
ooohh! So exciting!







: But of course, I was told by my midwife it was for sure gonna happen Memorial weekend and um, J came a week and a half later... so yeah, babe will come when he comes. But still REALLY excited...









Oh, I know! It's just nice to know my body is doing something productive.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Heck no! Especially since it's chocolate.









Just got back from my midwife, and the verdict is:................................

I'm dilated to 1, cervix is thick but VERY soft, and she could feel Jackson's head. SO, it could be 4 weeks, and it could be 4 days.

She did say, very clearly, that unless I want ot have a baby in public, not to walk the mall or walk around the grocery store or anywhere else for that matter. And not to wait 'til my water breaks to go to the hospital, 'cause as fast as I progressed with Sam (dilated to 3 within 2 hours of active labor) that after my water breaks, baby will be here within minutes, most likely. So when my contractions are regularly 5-6 minutes apart for an hour, and laying down doesn't stop them, we need to head over to the hospital.

Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.









Oh YAY!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 

Yes, that's Lee. But Lee knows how to walk...Marlow doesn't know how to crawl. I'm baffled.












Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

It's Lisa's birthday!???!







:







:





















:









And no, I made my cake last year too.









Thanks.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Happy Birthday! I hope you get to have some fun! Your cake looks like it's missing a piece.









Oh....ya. Well Marley just _had_ to have a piece last night.







Oh, and I did too.














(It's all vegan too! Well, except the frosting. I did use butter for that.) I was thinking maybe it was wrong that I made myself the same cake that I made for Jesus' bday?







: Somehow the two just DO NOT compare.







Hehee...But it was just.so.goooood.









Ok, off to make some juice...


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lisa!!!!!!

Sarah, good to hear







Can't wait to 'meet' him







With hannah I went so fast, I thought I was going to have her at the health food store, LOL dumby me went to go get some red raspberry leaf tea to help, and well, I could hardly drive back..! hehe. & babywearing while preg, I remember towards the end, it was soo hard & uncomfortable. Wishing you the best with your final days


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sarah, i'm excited for you!







soon soon soon!

When we go to the store, sometimes we'll put Ruby in the shopping cart now that she sits well. I don't use a cover, occasionally i'll put the sling under her but she doesn't try to put her mouth on anything so I'm not worried. She can last half of a shopping trip in there just looking around, then she's in the sling. I've never carried the bucket in, in fact it's only come out of the car a couple of times. It's pretty heavy compared to some.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, I know! It's just nice to know my body is doing something productive.









And don't let anyone tell you different!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats Sarah, what a milestone!

Happy birthday, Lisa. Man, caaaaaaaaaaake.

As an aside, I just found out Oreos are dairy-free







: Probably easy to do since they are not real food.

The two front teeth finally broke the skin. The left incisor looks about there in another day. She was a holy terror last night. Poor baby kept waking, but she didn't want to nurse, just wanted cuddles. That explains that. I found dairy-free, wheat free, soy free teething biscuits at the store, and she's gone to town on one of those. Now she smells like maple syrup.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Congrats Sarah, what a milestone!

Happy birthday, Lisa. Man, caaaaaaaaaaake.

As an aside, I just found out Oreos are dairy-free







: Probably easy to do since they are not real food.

The two front teeth finally broke the skin. The left incisor looks about there in another day. She was a holy terror last night. Poor baby kept waking, but she didn't want to nurse, just wanted cuddles. That explains that. I found dairy-free, wheat free, soy free teething biscuits at the store, and she's gone to town on one of those. Now she smells like maple syrup.

But what good are Oreos if you can't dunk them in milk?









Awe, what a sweet baby!







:


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
My theory is that when we treat them like people, they act like people. Nothing against using buckets, I have on occasion, but I've noticed that when babies are _only_ carried in the bucket, then they always seem to just sit around like lumps. Likewise with kids who spend their lives in their strollers with no one paying attention to them. Those of us who interact with our babies have babies who learn to interact with people. Go figure.









She's always been smiley & personable in the sling, but in the mei tei, she was loud laughing and waving her arms and legs. It was hilarious.

I have a good example of this. We have some friends who have a dc that is 2.5 mos older than ours. Our boy has been pretty much carried and slung most of his life, I pay lots of attention to him and inter act with him alot so at 6 mos he is doing things a 9 mo is supposed to do. Their dc spends most of her time in the carseat, stroller, swing or other contraption, they entertain her by having her watch videos while mom is on the computer all day. THis dc is going on 10 mo and dosent get on her hands and knees, she claps and verbally responds and says things sounding like mama and dada. And she is really content to sit and watch life, my guy not so much.

I know that kids develop at different rates but I believe that us parents help them develop too by how we choose to inter act with them.

That said I am getting tired of the bucket. its so darn cold here that bringing it in is survival so that its not frozen when I put ds in it. I usually line it with a blanket from the house. I cant wait for a new carseat but it will still have the same problem of being cold. I think Ds will like a convertable better cause he can sit up better, only what do you do about them falling asleep in them and fallig forward.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:

Not in the slightest - especially a cake that looks like that.







Happy Birthday!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I tried the bucket on top of the shopping cart thing, but, um, I'm too short.







: and can't see where I am going.









I feel your pain! Being 5 feet tall sucks sometimes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Soon i think P will be able to sit in the cart. I want a shopping cart cover for that purpose. Good ones to recommend?

I have this one Clean Shopper in the Blue Zoo pattern, and I loved it with DS. Used it for about a year (from about 6 mos to about 18mos), until DS started pulling it off while he was riding in it and it became more of a hassle than anything. Now that he's just in the cart itself we just use alcohol-based wipes and do a swipe down of the cart before he gets in...I know, I'm one of those paranoid freaks







: I just see all sorts of crap, and see kids picking their noses and wiping and sneezing on the carts and it squicks me out. I don't do antibacterial, I just do alcohol wipes. I'm probably not going to use it as much for DD, because that would mean she was in the cart and DS would be walking around, and I'm just NOT ready for that yet.







: Though it could work in those cart with the cars on the front, cause he would be in that and she would be in the cart...hmmmm....well, whatever. And if she does go in a cart I will definitely be using a cover because she puts EVERYTHING in her mouth.

But, as it stands, she likes the carrier and so do I; she fell asleep on my back this morning in the supermarket.







Oh yeah - we also used the cover in restaurant highchairs and in the nasty (but close by) toddler swings when we lived in the townhouse...just for a multipurpose little plug there...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oh







I didn't think you were. I just wanted to say that I plan on sahowing off our tricks.

Yes, that's Lee. But Lee knows how to walk...Marlow doesn't know how to crawl. I'm baffled.

Whew - thanks.

Ummm...maybe Marlow subconsciously knows how to crawl but it hasn't made it up to the front yet??? It would freak me out too if I saw babe sitting facing the wall, petting it...and got their in a way I couldn't figure out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.





























































So we just got all the fixins to make DS a "green monster" cake as requested for his Bday. Yeah, um, total garbage candy crap, but I don't care







:, it's going to be so much fun...his birthday is one of the few days a year we'll let him eat crap with total abandon. Gonna use a round cake for the body, cupcakes for the hands and feet, black shoestring licorice for hair, banana Runts for toes and fingers, orange jelly beans for teeth, and twizzlers for arms and legs. I will, however, insist on DS only getting the cake part, as he goes *nutso* when he eats hard candy (must be the corn syrup or soemthing, I dunno. Chocolate doesn't affect him, but regular hard candy like lollipops does







). DH and I will eat the candy parts







:. Hey, the cake and frosting will be homemade, so that counts for something, huh? Revoke my card if you need to, I'll understand - I feel like such an MDC fraud after Lisa's beautiful and definitely more healthful cake above


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
But what good are Oreos if you can't dunk them in milk?









Are you trying to kill me here? Not being able to eat anything is getting to me...the walls...they're closing in...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I think Ds will like a convertable better cause he can sit up better, only what do you do about them falling asleep in them and fallig forward.

If the seat is properly installed and he's properly in the harness, this shouldn't happen. Harper sleeps in her Britax all the time and has never fallen forward. There are head rests. The convertible has been great for car happiness around here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
SRevoke my card if you need to, I'll understand - I feel like such an MDC fraud after Lisa's beautiful and definitely more healthful cake above









Sugar is sugar! Like I said, Oreos are vegan. Not = healthy, hahaha.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Happy brithday Lisa, I will celebrate by having sin sticks when they come!

JAckson is ah coming!! 1 cm, but of course I was 1 cm w Liz at 27 weeks and she came at 39.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sugar is sugar! Like I said, Oreos are vegan. Not = healthy, hahaha.

True - thanks!

Riki, I agree with Helen - we've got DD in a convertible too (an Evenflo Triumph 5), and when she falls asleep her head may flop to the side a little bit, but she's not slumped over. And the convertible brought much happiness to us, too.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Are you trying to kill me here? Not being able to eat anything is getting to me...the walls...they're closing in...

If the seat is properly installed and he's properly in the harness, this shouldn't happen. Harper sleeps in her Britax all the time and has never fallen forward. There are head rests. The convertible has been great for car happiness around here.

Sugar is sugar! Like I said, Oreos are vegan. Not = healthy, hahaha.

Not trying to kill you, of course.

Brad can eat an entire pack of Oreos in one day. It's an addiction. He just can't stop. Of course he failed to mention this _before_ we were married.







: I found out the hard way.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
URR! I got my period back today. Not sure if it's the 'real' thing, its so dark and hardly there... I know that knowing my luck i'll be pregnant within the next two months!







.

You're lucky, I got mine back in November!!! My body just LOVES to be regular!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 








I just use the sling for Katie. I tried the stroller when I got my hair cut because my SIL was more comfortable with that for watching her. Much more hassle than it was worth for me. If I don't have my sling and we need a cart, she sits in the front of it.
.

Yea, I never take the bucket out of the car. We use our sling alot, cuz our girls are NOT stroller kids. Never have been, so I need both hands free. But Im really trying to get this backwearing wrap positioning thing down. I feel like an idiot cuz its so hard!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
In other news, DS turns 3 on Monday!







: I cannot believe it. My parents are coming up on Saturday to bring him some presents, and then we're just going to have a little "4OfUs" party on Monday, DH has the day off. I cannot believe my little boy is going to be 3 years old. Some days it feels like he was just born. Other days, it feels like an eternity.









Have a great day, everyone~

Hope ds has a wonderful birthday!! Don't the years go so fast. I can't believe my little Kya will be in kindergarten next year!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Lots of different back carries.

Marlow has a bad cold and somehow managed to CRAWL from the bed (it's on the floor now) to the other side of the room and SIT UP facing the wall in her sleep! .

Please take pics of your back carries. Your using a wrap? I need some pointers!! Im using a homemade Moby. I've looked online and watched some of the online videos and still can't seem to get it.

How weird about her sleep "rolling" I'd be a little freaked too. I wonder if sleep walking is hereditary?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Since some of us are all thumbs with wraps and back carries, hopefully others of us will be able to use them!!














: Please keep me posted!!

Yes, I second that!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

Off to see the midwife!

Can't wait to hear what she says! Soon, soon!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:

Looks super yummy!!! ANd














:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
So, yeah, I think I really have get that back carrier that Heather got... Only issue, I have a backpack purse....









I tried the bucket on top of the shopping cart thing, but, um, I'm too short.







: and can't see where I am going.









Looks like you'll have to lose the purse







get a fanny pack!!







:

Yea, I know how the short thing works! I can't see over the bucket if I put in on the cart.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Happy Birthday! I hope you get to have some fun! Your cake looks like it's missing a piece.









Yea, I see a piece missing. But I can tell you if I cut myself a piece of cake, it'd be bigger than that little slice taken outta there!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm dilated to 1, cervix is thick but VERY soft, and she could feel Jackson's head. SO, it could be 4 weeks, and it could be 4 days.

Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.









Wooo Hooooo!! Its getting so close!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh....ya. Well Marley just _had_ to have a piece last night.







Oh, and I did too.














(It's all vegan too! Well, except the frosting. I did use butter for that...

You have more discipline than I. That was super small slice and especially for you AND Marley! Oh, and did you know that Duncain Heinz Homestyle Creamy Frosting is vegan?!! Here's a link to a list of all the products that are vegan that you'd never think were:

Vegan Product List

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
As an aside, I just found out Oreos are dairy-free







: Probably easy to do since they are not real food.

Now she smells like maple syrup.

Helen, see link above for vegan products.

MMmmm maple syrup smells good. What a yummy cuddle! Hope she's feeling better, poor baby. Teething sucks! How did those biscuits work? I need to get some for J.C, but I wanna wait till we find out what is causing the eczema.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
But what good are Oreos if you can't dunk them in milk?








:









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
THis dc is going on 10 mo and dosent get on her hands and knees, she claps and verbally responds and says things sounding like mama and dada. And she is really content to sit and watch life, my guy not so much.

its so darn cold here that bringing it in is survival so that its not frozen when I put ds in it.

Poor little girl.

And I never thought of that being a problem. It doesn't get so cold here, but lately its been very chilly at night and I've noticed that his seat is COLD when we first get in the car. I've started to warm up the car before I put him in it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Being 5 feet tall sucks sometimes.

So we just got all the fixins to make DS a "green monster" cake as requested for his Bday. Revoke my card if you need to, I'll understand - I feel like such an MDC fraud after Lisa's beautiful and definitely more healthful cake above









I hear ya sister!!! Atleast you're 5 feet!! Im only 4'11"










The cake sounds sooo adorable!! And what are birthdays for, eating lots of junk you don't usually get to. Thats why they're so fun









Ok, eczema update. I think it was being caused by the solids he was eating, cuz the only thing we've changed was stopping his solids and the eczema is all gone. I've continued to be dairy free till yesterday, when I had an organic whole wheat toaster tart thingy and it has milk in it. And so far no reaction at all. No spitting up, no eczema, no irritability. So Im wondering if it was his food. He only got some rice cereal, sweet potatoes, pears, carrots, and avocado. Im wondering if the sensitivity was to the rice cereal. So after the weekend Im gonna try him on pears again and wait and see if any reaction happens. Then I'll slowly add more things, but Im staying clear of any cereals. We'll see. Cross your fingers, cuz if its his food, although that still sucks a little, I'll be able to eat dairy again!!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Brad can eat an entire pack of Oreos in one day. It's an addiction. He just can't stop.

Brad is NOT alone.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Here's a link to a list of all the products that are vegan that you'd never think were:

Vegan Product List


OK, that was the coolest site I've seen in a while. Of course, lots mroe to label read and look at for corporate practices, etc. But my mind is blown at how much prepackaged vegan stuff is around...and as Helen said before, clearly vegan does NOT necessarily = healthy!

I really hope you can isolate the eczema inducing thing, and it would be great if you could go back to dairy!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I hear ya sister!!! Atleast you're 5 feet!! Im only 4'11"









OK, seems like we've got a lot of "shorties" here









We did an age poll a while ago - here's another: How tall are you? How tall is your partner/spouse if you have one? This could be fun!

I've already replied, I'm 5 feet even. DH is 6 feet, 3+ inches (almost 6'4"). YES, we look bizarre together - he can stick his arm out to the side at his shoulder level and I can walk under it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Totally my pleasure to spread the love

Guess what I got in the mail today?!?!?!?!? YES! I got my wrap. It's wonderful! Thank you so much...now I have to wait until Marlow wakes up!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I can't see over the bucket if I put in on the cart.









He only got some rice cereal, sweet potatoes, pears, carrots, and avocado. Im wondering if the sensitivity was to the rice cereal. So after the weekend Im gonna try him on pears again and wait and see if any reaction happens.

I can't see over the bucket either. I only ever took it in if she started out asleep for that very reason. I ran into so many displays.









And, Katie gets a rash from sweet potatoes. Not an eczema type rash, but a little bit of one. She had eczema once and I figured out that it was from some fruit snacks I had been eating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikiamber* 
I know that kids develop at different rates but I believe that us parents help them develop too by how we choose to inter act with them.

Exactly. I met a little boy over Christmas who was 2 months old. Katie rolled over for the first time at 2 months old. This little boy had so little muscle tone he could barely move his arms. His head flopped like nothing I've ever seen. I held him for a minute but i felt like I would break him so I had to put him down again. Apparently, he's happy lying on the floor all day, so that's where he gets left. He's also on formula and they don't warm it up for him, just give it to him straight out of the fridge. Poor little guy.

Oh, and I warm the car up before we get in it unless it's warm outside like today. Because I don't like my bum on cold leather, and it's best for diesel engines to be warmed up before they are put to hard use.







So the cold carseat is a non-issue for us.

Yay Sarah! Can't wait to meet Jackson! I never lost my mucus plug either.

Happy Birthday to Lisa!

The height thing, I'm 5'5" barely, and DH is 6'5" and some change. The funniest thing is, I have a long torso and shorter legs, he has an average torso and ridiculously long legs, so when we sit down next to each other, there's only like 3" difference.

And... My sister bought us an Eddie Bauer shopping cart cover for Christmas, but we haven't used it yet because I keep forgetting to bring it to the store. Shhh. Don't tell her.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the bday wishes.









Wow, I can't believe there are so many shorties here! I'm 5'2". I grew up being the shortest girl I knew. I never liked being short but now I could care less. I actually like it even.









Now Marley wants me to read her, her dictionary.







: This outta be fun..


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Guess what I got in the mail today?!?!?!?!? YES! I got my wrap. It's wonderful! Thank you so much...now I have to wait until Marlow wakes up!

Yay!! You're welcome.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

That vegan list is outta control. My sister was a vegan for years, and I was always surprised at what she and her friends would eat. They'd go on about the sourcing of the vitamin fortification, which is all very noble, but they'd still be eating pure oil and sugar. There are so many different objectives when eating, I guess. I'm actually not minding sticking to mostly single ingredient foods and cooking more. I've been watching Top Chef like crazy because I am obsessed with food now. I always thought I'd like to go to cooking school, but I don't think I want to work as a chef. Just be really good technique-wise.

I'm 5' 6", well, so I thought. But at my last dr. appointment, they measured, and I was 5' 7" so apparently pregnancy stretched me, at least temporarily. There is nowhere to go but up, indeed. Ryan is 5' 10", I think.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I've already replied, I'm 5 feet even. DH is 6 feet, 3+ inches (almost 6'4"). YES, we look bizarre together - he can stick his arm out to the side at his shoulder level and I can walk under it.









House of shorties here: I'm 5'4", dh is 5'6"







: I think J may get my father's height... He was 6' (my mom is 5' 3/4"







: )


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm 5'5", Brad's 6'3".


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, seems like we've got a lot of "shorties" here









We did an age poll a while ago - here's another: How tall are you? How tall is your partner/spouse if you have one? This could be fun!

I've already replied, I'm 5 feet even. DH is 6 feet, 3+ inches (almost 6'4"). YES, we look bizarre together - he can stick his arm out to the side at his shoulder level and I can walk under it.









Ok, like I've posted, Im 4'11" (being generous) and dh is 6'1" Even stranger still, my "little" brother is 6'4"!! Obviously he got the height genes and took after my grandpa. My grandpa is 6'4" and my grandma was 4'10". Talk about bizarre looking. LOL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I can't see over the bucket either. I only ever took it in if she started out asleep for that very reason. I ran into so many displays.









I have a long torso and shorter legs, he has an average torso and ridiculously long legs, so when we sit down next to each other, there's only like 3" difference.











and even more laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 

Now Marley wants me to read her, her dictionary.







: This outta be fun..









Now thats cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
That vegan list is outta control. My sister was a vegan for years, and I was always surprised at what she and her friends would eat. They'd go on about the sourcing of the vitamin fortification, which is all very noble, but they'd still be eating pure oil and sugar. There are so many different objectives when eating, I guess. I'm actually not minding sticking to mostly single ingredient foods and cooking more. I've been watching Top Chef like crazy because I am obsessed with food now. I always thought I'd like to go to cooking school, but I don't think I want to work as a chef. Just be really good technique-wise.
.

Im a total Foodie. I love watching cooking shows and I LOVE to cook!!! Iron Chef America is one of my fav's. I use that vegan list for once in awhile type foods. It seems like most things on that list are way processed!!! We eat more whole foods, but sometimes if I need something quick or for on the go, these are good substitutes. I know many of vegetarian's that eat HORRIBLY!! I would love to go to chef school, but like you, Im not so sure I'd like to work as a chef.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I always thought I'd like to go to cooking school, but I don't think I want to work as a chef. Just be really good technique-wise.

I went to a cooking class put on by a chef before I got married, and i loved it. I love, love, love to cook. I love to experiment and create. I can't follow a recipe to save my life though. If I just toss a whole bunch of stuff together that I think will turn out well, it turns out great. If I follow a recipe, not so much.







Sometimes I'll claim to have followed a recipe, but I always have to tweak it a bit or it won't turn out.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I went to a cooking class put on by a chef before I got married, and i loved it. I love, love, love to cook. I love to experiment and create. I can't follow a recipe to save my life though. If I just toss a whole bunch of stuff together that I think will turn out well, it turns out great. If I follow a recipe, not so much.







Sometimes I'll claim to have followed a recipe, but I always have to tweak it a bit or it won't turn out.

I'm the opposite. I can't throw stuff together, but I can follow a recipe to a "T" and usually have whatever I set out to make turn out really well. It always surprises me when it happens though.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I went to a cooking class put on by a chef before I got married, and i loved it. I love, love, love to cook. I love to experiment and create. I can't follow a recipe to save my life though. If I just toss a whole bunch of stuff together that I think will turn out well, it turns out great. If I follow a recipe, not so much.







Sometimes I'll claim to have followed a recipe, but I always have to tweak it a bit or it won't turn out.

I can follow a recipe, but usually I end up substituting. I was telling someone about a recipe the other day, and I realized I substituted out about half the ingredients. I kept the flavor profiles harmonious, and I think that's all that matters. When I cook on my own, I never measure, so I can't tell anyone else how to make it. You know, "use some olive oil." "Well, how much?" "Whatever you need." I can't handle figuring out tbs or cups or whatever. It's like a spatial perception black hole.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm dilated to 1, cervix is thick but VERY soft, and she could feel Jackson's head. SO, it could be 4 weeks, and it could be 4 days.

She did say, very clearly, that unless I want ot have a baby in public, not to walk the mall or walk around the grocery store or anywhere else for that matter. And not to wait 'til my water breaks to go to the hospital, 'cause as fast as I progressed with Sam (dilated to 3 within 2 hours of active labor) that after my water breaks, baby will be here within minutes, most likely. So when my contractions are regularly 5-6 minutes apart for an hour, and laying down doesn't stop them, we need to head over to the hospital.

Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.









Yay! Is it a bad time to order the infamous sin sticks...? I can't believe I haven't tried them yet...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Oh....ya. Well Marley just _had_ to have a piece last night.







Oh, and I did too.














(It's all vegan too! Well, except the frosting. I did use butter for that.) I was thinking maybe it was wrong that I made myself the same cake that I made for Jesus' bday?







: Somehow the two just DO NOT compare.







Hehee...But it was just.so.goooood.









Ok, off to make some juice...

Happy bday!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
But what good are Oreos if you can't dunk them in milk?









Awe, what a sweet baby!







:

Have you ever seen that milk commercial series where they're in hell? There are always a bunch of delicious brownies and cookies, but no milk.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, and I'm 5'6". Joey is 6'6".


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Never mind Sarah, I just read on your blog that you're closed for biz...I'm a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!

Welcome Penelope- 7 months later but welcome!

Email notication or just a stroke of luck or you have to watch the thread daily.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yay! Is it a bad time to order the infamous sin sticks...? I can't believe I haven't tried them yet...

Have you ever seen that milk commercial series where they're in hell? There are always a bunch of delicious brownies and cookies, but no milk.

Yes.









And I have seen that commercial. It's hilarious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!

Hi! I have instant notification set up so that as soon as someone replies to the thread, I get a notification in my user cp.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Never mind Sarah, I just read on your blog that you're closed for biz...I'm a day late and a dollar short.









I'm sorry.







I'm just SO tired these days, and with the baby that never sleeps and the contractions that never end, I don't know what I'm gonna do.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Yay!! You're welcome.

oh and I love the card too! The wrap is very nice! Did you make it?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!

Welcome! I don't have notifications turned on, I'd end up with a million emails a day. I just subscribe to the thread and I have my user CP set as my homepage, so I see my subscriptions when I sign on. Some days are harder to keep up with than others, but I usually manage.







Oh, I check in during nap times, and I spend time on at night. I cycle a bit, because my DH works shifts. When he's gone, the instant messenger is our primary form of communication. When he's home, I have less reason to be online.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm sorry.







I'm just SO tired these days, and with the baby that never sleeps and the contractions that never end, I don't know what I'm gonna do.







:

Aw, I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to guilt you! It's my fault for being such a slacker! Maybe I'll make an order anyway so I can reap the rewards in a few months! You take care of yourself, young lady!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Apparently I love exclamation marks! Yay!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Aw, I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to guilt you! It's my fault for being such a slacker! Maybe I'll make an order anyway so I can reap the rewards in a few months! You take care of yourself, young lady!









Oh, it's not you! I feel guilty anyway. For many reasons.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Apparently I love exclamation marks! Yay!

I've been thinking the same thing about myself! I'm training myself to use them less!!!!! and the ..... between thoughts....!!!!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!









Glad to see you check in! I also just check in a couple tiems a day; I don't bother with notifications because it would just bog me down - I have it subscribed because I post to it, and then I just use the QuickLinks to go to my subscribed threads to pull it up...I don't know how anyone could tolerate any email notifications about this thread, we're soooo chatty!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I can follow a recipe, but usually I end up substituting.

I do this, too - I enjoy cooking, but DH LOVES it. He is really creative and loves experimenting with flavor combinations - and 9 times out of 10, he's dead on. This is also not uncoincidentally related to my 40-pound weight gain in the first year we were together...it all started innocently enough when he'd make the same sized portions for us, and then be 'hurt' if I didn't finish my plate, like I didn't like it or soemthing. But instead of being a normal person and just reminding him how much snmaller than him I am, I felt guilty, and the food was so yummy, that I'd eat it. I know. LAME. But, that started me on the road, and having a couple kids hasn't helped the cause either. Though I have managed to maintain my weight at below what I was before I got preggo the first time, so I'm optimistic about taking some more off once DD stops nursing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oh and I love the card too! The wrap is very nice! Did you make it?

The card is courtesy of DS...Whenever the mood strikes him to mess around with fingerpaint, I just set him up on cardstock and cut it in half to make myself little notecards...glad you liked it! I did not make the wrap - it came as a gift to me from (get ready for this): my parents' neighbor, made by her client's sister.







:







I hope it serves you well; I certainly got a lot of use out of it for 6 months - and since I'm done having babies, I want it to be used, not sitting around colecting dust!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Apparently I love exclamation marks! Yay!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I've been thinking the same thing about myself! I'm training myself to use them less!!!!! and the ..... between thoughts....!!!!!

I love them too!!!!!







And smilies







: ....and ellipses.... .... .... .... ...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, it's not you! I feel guilty anyway. For many reasons.

























We've got some tall dudes in this group, huh? I thought for sure DH would be the tallest, but he's not! And yeah, I think 4'10" and 6'4 wins the height disparity award - zowee.

Lisa, I was one of the shortest in HS too. But then in college, for some bizarre reason my circle of friends was mostly short (and it was all a crap shoot because we all were randomly on the same floor freshman year and most of us ended up hitting it off). Out of 10 of us who still keep in touch, only two of are over 5'4"; four are between 5'2" and 5'4", and the rest of us are 5'1" or under...the shortest is 4'9", our little Liz! She looks like a "mini me" of a younger Paula Abdul! (and I think Paula's only 5'2" anyway IIRC). Even more freakish, 5 out of 10 of us were born in September 1973. But enough about my bizarro-world college clan.









Anyway. Off to do some more cleaning. Night, ladies~


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
The funniest thing is, I have a long torso and shorter legs, he has an average torso and ridiculously long legs, so when we sit down next to each other, there's only like 3" difference.

I forgot to multiquote this earlier, but this had me cracking up - what a visual!

DH calls me "torso queen", cause I'm all torso too! But then I have these little T-Rex arms that I can't do some things with, like, say, get a baby wrapped on my back...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.









oooooooooooooooooh! OK, now I have ot leave the computer logged on and keep checking while I'm cleaning!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I'm the opposite. I can't throw stuff together, but I can follow a recipe to a "T" and usually have whatever I set out to make turn out really well. It always surprises me when it happens though.









This is me too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!









Welcome.







I always just check in here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, it's not you! I feel guilty anyway. For many reasons.























Don't beat yourself up mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I've been thinking the same thing about myself! I'm training myself to use them less!!!!! and the ..... between thoughts....!!!!!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.









Woohoo!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.

















:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Just wanted to stop in and thank my DDDDC Fairy, whoever you are.

And SARAH --- Go go, gadget uterus!!! I'll be lurking to see what happens.

- out -


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

MEG!!!!!!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I will, however, insist on DS only getting the cake part, as he goes *nutso* when he eats hard candy (must be the corn syrup or soemthing, I dunno. Chocolate doesn't affect him, but regular hard candy like lollipops does







).

could be the food dye...when my kids get anything BLUE...watch out!







:














it's not pretty.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I've been thinking the same thing about myself! I'm training myself to use them less!!!!! and the ..... between thoughts....!!!!!

i'm with heather on this one...elipses...that's so how my brain works...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 





















MEG!!!!!!































:!!!

Sarah, I have to get some sleep - must be up in about 7 hours to start working....hope all stays well until then!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.









Oh, did you tell him that it's not Feb. 2 yet? You have some seriously ambitious kids. I can't wait to hear the good news!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Just wanted to stop in and thank my DDDDC Fairy, whoever you are.

And SARAH --- Go go, gadget uterus!!! I'll be lurking to see what happens.

- out -


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I can follow a recipe, but usually I end up substituting. I was telling someone about a recipe the other day, and I realized I substituted out about half the ingredients. I kept the flavor profiles harmonious, and I think that's all that matters. When I cook on my own, I never measure, so I can't tell anyone else how to make it. You know, "use some olive oil." "Well, how much?" "Whatever you need." I can't handle figuring out tbs or cups or whatever. It's like a spatial perception black hole.

You lost me at flavor profiles







I can cook the things my mother taught me growing up and I am not too bad at baking/following a recipe. But, can't deviate. DH does much better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!

Hello!







I do daily notification and then check in while pumping during the day and eating at my desk









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I've been thinking the same thing about myself! I'm training myself to use them less!!!!! and the ..... between thoughts....!!!!!

But... they are... so cool....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.









wowzers! Baby coming!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Just wanted to stop in and thank my DDDDC Fairy, whoever you are.

And SARAH --- Go go, gadget uterus!!! I'll be lurking to see what happens.

- out -









: Good to see ya! and

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 





















MEG!!!!!!































:

Heather! It's only 8 o'clock!







: Mind you, we are taking baths over here. Just got on the computer to upload pics so I can publish them to the blog tomorrow. I've been slacking with the whole job search thing....

Am soo excited! C's godmother called and she wants C to be one of her ringbearers for her wedding in May! He gets to wear a suit! He is going to be sooo handsome! (that was a lot of exclamations, huh?) Okay, babe crawling on me. I'm out!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh, did you tell him that it's not Feb. 2 yet? You have some seriously ambitious kids. I can't wait to hear the good news!

I almost forgot! Jackson! It's not the 8th yet! Cross your legs Sarah!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
could be the food dye...when my kids get anything BLUE...watch out! it's not pretty.

i babysat a little boy who reacted to red dye 40 so much that his teacher thought he had ADHD. Turns out he's allergic and she was feeding the class red licorice for a snack.







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I can follow a recipe, but usually I end up substituting. I was telling someone about a recipe the other day, and I realized I substituted out about half the ingredients. I kept the flavor profiles harmonious, and I think that's all that matters. When I cook on my own, I never measure, so I can't tell anyone else how to make it. You know, "use some olive oil." "Well, how much?" "Whatever you need." I can't handle figuring out tbs or cups or whatever. It's like a spatial perception black hole.

I had to really teach myself that its ok to veer from the recipe. Then it was so liberating to just toss some spices in, no measurements!







I'm addicted to watching cooking shows. Not a bad thing to have I suppose. My dh is happy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!

Welcome back!! Update us a bit on Penelope and how she's doing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Apparently I love exclamation marks! Yay!

Me too!! Me too!!! And I obviously like to repeat myself!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
I've been thinking the same thing about myself! I'm training myself to use them less!!!!! and the ..... between thoughts....!!!!!

Oh, I love the .........

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I don't bother with notifications because it would just bog me down - I have it subscribed because I post to it, and then I just use the QuickLinks to go to my subscribed threads to pull it up...

The card is courtesy of DS...Whenever the mood strikes him to mess around with fingerpaint, I just set him up on cardstock and cut it in half to make myself little notecards...

I love them too!!!!!







And smilies







: ....and ellipses.... .... .... .... ...

Yes, me too....subscribe and use Quicklinks

What an awesome idea. Im gonna steal that and get some cardstock. The girls will be so excited!! They love to color and draw!

Oh, that's what those........are called







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
DH calls me "torso queen", cause I'm all torso too! But then I have these little T-Rex arms that I can't do some things with, like, say, get a baby wrapped on my back...









That is also a very funny visual!







Im the total opposite. I have a very short torso and normalish legs. So that makes ultra low waisted pants my bestest friend, since normal waisted jeans sit right under my bra!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.









Woooo Hooooo I'll be thinking of you tonight. Hopefully everythings going well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Just wanted to stop in and thank my DDDDC Fairy, whoever you are.

- out -

Hey MEG!!!














: Miss You







:

I just ordered a Babyhawk!! Im soooo super excited!! I ordered this one w/ black strapes. I can't wait till it comes! EEEKKKK





















:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I had to really teach myself that its ok to veer from the recipe. Then it was so liberating to just toss some spices in, no measurements!







I'm addicted to watching cooking shows. Not a bad thing to have I suppose. My dh is happy









Welcome back!! Update us a bit on Penelope and how she's doing









Me too!! Me too!!! And I obviously like to repeat myself!









Oh, I love the .........

Yes, me too....subscribe and use Quicklinks

What an awesome idea. Im gonna steal that and get some cardstock. The girls will be so excited!! They love to color and draw!

Oh, that's what those........are called







:

That is also a very funny visual!







Im the total opposite. I have a very short torso and normalish legs. So that makes ultra low waisted pants my bestest friend, since normal waisted jeans sit right under my bra!
















Woooo Hooooo I'll be thinking of you tonight. Hopefully everythings going well.

Hey MEG!!!














: Miss You







:

I just ordered a Babyhawk!! Im soooo super excited!! I ordered this one w/ black strapes. I can't wait till it comes! EEEKKKK





















:

Nice...real nice...I'm jealous.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone! Just checking in on you chatty gals....still sick here with the pinkeye/associated infections (ear, throat, sinus, you name it) going around - well, it's not so bad, just Maddy and Andrew now and it's not bothering them much, but they can't seem to get rid of it - I guess they just keep passing it back and forth? Trying a different antibiotic now. I hate all the antibiotics but really, it's just not going away! If I had a dollar for every time I've wiped a nose full of green gunk today, I could pay off my mortgage









Not to be a total downer, but I'm really sad for one of my best IRL friends - her BIL passed away suddenly from a heart attack at age 41.







Left a wife and 4 young kids ages 3 - 11. In fact the two oldest, ages 8 and 11, were with him after their hockey game when it happened - they basically watched their dad die. They ran to get help but it was too late. I am sooooo sad for them. My friend's DH and his brother were really close, so it's been so hard for them. It's just reminding me to count my blessings tonight! DH and I have been fighting a LOT lately but....then you hear of something like this and just think, it's not worth it, life is so short, yk?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Selesai*


I just found out my friend (used to be bf, now we're not in touch much) from HS is pregnant. She miscarried in Oct (no heartbeat) so they're not telling many people now because they aren't sure if the baby has stuck.
Can someone tell me why I'm annoyed/jealous?







please be kind. I don't want to be pregnant now (sorry Sarah!














and I love my son. So why do I care? 
*sigh* I must be a totally flawed human being.


Makes sense to me - it's such a special and exciting time, I think it's normal to be a bit jealous even if you're not wanting to be pg again yourself. And - LOL - it's worse when you DO want to be pg again! I can relate - one of my best friends found out last week she's pg with #5 (and her oldest is just turning 5 this week - they are all super close, like 14-15 mos apart).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


Seriously, there HAS to be someone out there who would do an ass transplant. If you find someone, let them know you have a willing donor.










:







:







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *katiejon1*


Here's a picture...http://www.dropshots.com/zoomin.php?...0060727&cimg=7


SO cute - I love it!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar*


tnak

thnx mamas/

i don't even know what pop video is. lol


Glad your back, hope things are better!! And yeah, I don't know what it is either - I don't know what the SuperBowl shuffle thing is either!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


Four top ones look just about to burst through, well, one is partially there, and I keep thinking "I bet it will happen overnight," but it's been a damn week of the same. I even gave her Motrin yesterday since she was totally miserable and the homeopathics weren't cutting it. She slept better though.


Andrew has been working on those two top teeth FOREVER too. Can't wait for it to be over!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rikiamber*


Ooh sweet MDC thread I have missed you so...

I started classes last week, and well its not going so well.


Riki, that sounds so hard







Wish there were something I could do! Hope you're able to get some help or figure something out to make things easier on you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


My theory is that when we treat them like people, they act like people. Nothing against using buckets, I have on occasion, but I've noticed that when babies are _only_ carried in the bucket, then they always seem to just sit around like lumps. Likewise with kids who spend their lives in their strollers with no one paying attention to them. Those of us who interact with our babies have babies who learn to interact with people. Go figure.







.










:
I hate the bucket - don't even use one actually, we just use the convertible from the beginning. They just don't seem comfy for the baby - and they are so dang heavy!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


In other news, DS turns 3 on Monday!







: I cannot believe it. My parents are coming up on Saturday to bring him some presents, and then we're just going to have a little "4OfUs" party on Monday, DH has the day off. I cannot believe my little boy is going to be 3 years old. Some days it feels like he was just born. Other days, it feels like an eternity.


Happy Birthday to your DS!! I know the feeling - when I think that Teresa will turn 5 this year I cannot believe it could be possible. Seems like just yesterday we found out we were pregnant...and seems like just yesterday we got married....well actually they pretty much were one and the same for us







But man, time flies!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


Oh and is it _that_ bad that I made myself a bday cake??







:










: Lisa!!! You deserve that yummy cake!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom*


Marlow has a bad cold and somehow managed to CRAWL from the bed (it's on the floor now) to the other side of the room and SIT UP facing the wall in her sleep! Totally freaked me out.


Wow, that is weird!! Sorry she's sick









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


Baby very soon!! 36 weeks is awesome.










It IS awesome!! YAY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


OK, seems like we've got a lot of "shorties" here









We did an age poll a while ago - here's another: How tall are you? How tall is your partner/spouse if you have one? This could be fun!


We are pretty tall - I am 5'8" and DH is 6'1". But since I'm wearing heels so often, we usually look closer to the same height









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsume*


Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!


I remember you!! Welcome back, great to see you!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megs_BK*


Just wanted to stop in and thank my DDDDC Fairy, whoever you are.

And SARAH --- Go go, gadget uterus!!! I'll be lurking to see what happens.

- out -


MEGS!!!!!! We miss you!!!!!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I just ordered a Babyhawk!! Im soooo super excited!! I ordered this one w/ black strapes. I can't wait till it comes! EEEKKKK





















:

Cool!!!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I ate...to much...chocolate.....today...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.









Ummm....ladies, we haven't heard from Sarah since this!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Heather! It's only 8 o'clock!







: Mind you, we are taking baths over here.

Am soo excited! C's godmother called and she wants C to be one of her ringbearers for her wedding in May! He gets to wear a suit! He is going to be sooo handsome! (that was a lot of exclamations, huh?) Okay, babe crawling on me. I'm out!

Those crazy time zones...and yay, C! That is goign to be so fun...and super cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
i babysat a little boy who reacted to red dye 40 so much that his teacher thought he had ADHD. Turns out he's allergic and she was feeding the class red licorice for a snack.







:

You know, it might be red dye/corn syrup combo when I think back on it - cause the 3 times he's done this has all been with lollipops, and they were all red - but he had a blue dumdum from a bank once and he was fine. All I know is I'm keeping him away from hard candy for as long as I can.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
What an awesome idea. Im gonna steal that and get some cardstock. The girls will be so excited!! They love to color and draw!

That is also a very funny visual!







Im the total opposite. I have a very short torso and normalish legs. So that makes ultra low waisted pants my bestest friend, since normal waisted jeans sit right under my bra!
















I just ordered a Babyhawk!! Im soooo super excited!! I ordered this one w/ black strapes. I can't wait till it comes! EEEKKKK





















:

Cool, yeah, I like my "personalized" notecards. And love the "grandpa jeans" image, too...be sure to load a pic of your babyhawk when you get it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone! Just checking in on you chatty gals....still sick here with the pinkeye/associated infections (ear, throat, sinus, you name it) going around -

Happy Birthday to your DS!! I know the feeling - when I think that Teresa will turn 5 this year I cannot believe it could be possible. Seems like just yesterday we found out we were pregnant...and seems like just yesterday we got married....well actually they pretty much were one and the same for us







But man, time flies!

We are pretty tall - I am 5'8" and DH is 6'1". But since I'm wearing heels so often, we usually look closer to the same height









Boy I hope everyone gets better soon for you, how lousy to be dealing with that for so long! and 5 yrs old? I can't even imagine it, but time is flying so quickly that it will be here in no time. and hey, you're a tall one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I ate...to much...chocolate.....today...









I didn't think those words all belonged in the same sentence.







But seriously, hope you feel better soon, chocolate OD is no fun.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I forgot to multiquote this earlier, but this had me cracking up - what a visual!

DH calls me "torso queen", cause I'm all torso too! But then I have these little T-Rex arms that I can't do some things with, like, say, get a baby wrapped on my back...









I am a t-rex too but for the reasons that um...sentence isn't working...because my thighs are big and my arms are teeny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
i'm with heather on this one...elipses...that's so how my brain works...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

But... they are... so cool....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I

Oh, I love the .........

Ok, then I will stop trying .......to stop doing them!........!!!!.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Not to be a total downer, but I'm really sad for one of my best IRL friends - her BIL passed away suddenly from a heart attack at age 41.







Left a wife and 4 young kids ages 3 - 11. In fact the two oldest, ages 8 and 11, were with him after their hockey game when it happened - they basically watched their dad die. They ran to get help but it was too late. I am sooooo sad for them. My friend's DH and his brother were really close, so it's been so hard for them. It's just reminding me to count my blessings tonight! DH and I have been fighting a LOT lately but....then you hear of something like this and just think, it's not worth it, life is so short, yk?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I ate...to much...chocolate.....today...









Is that possible?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

Hi! What's Penelope up to? Speaking French and balancing your checkbook, right







:
I just load the site and hit "last page" and check back a few pages until I think I've caught up. I can't deal with all the emails. Is like how caveman use website.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Apparently I love exclamation marks! Yay!

Me too! Emphasis!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
: I do this, too - I enjoy cooking, but DH LOVES it. He is really creative and loves experimenting with flavor combinations - and 9 times out of 10, he's dead on. This is also not uncoincidentally related to my 40-pound weight gain in the first year we were together...it all started innocently enough when he'd make the same sized portions for us, and then be 'hurt' if I didn't finish my plate, like I didn't like it or soemthing.

Eeee! Men! I just realized yesterday that I need to regulate my husband's portion sizes better. He is gaining weight (in the middle, bad bad in a family with a history of heart disease), and I am at a loss as to what he must be eating all day. He swears he's not having fries and chips at lunch. I see him eat breakfast, and it's nothing bad. So what does that leave? Dinners, which are pretty healthy these days. Or he's secretly snacking at work and not telling me?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Contractions 6 minutes apart for the last hour. Just thought you'd like to know. Probably means nothing, but a play-by-play is nice sometimes.









Oh my! I'll be checking back! No pressure, right?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Just wanted to stop in and thank my DDDDC Fairy, whoever you are.

And SARAH --- Go go, gadget uterus!!! I'll be lurking to see what happens.

- out -

Come back! Or at least update your blog!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
I had to really teach myself that its ok to veer from the recipe. Then it was so liberating to just toss some spices in, no measurements!







I'm addicted to watching cooking shows. Not a bad thing to have I suppose. My dh is happy









I cooked Thanksgiving a few years ago, and my mom almost had a heart attack when I poured sea salt into the palm of my hand and sprinkled it in pinches without measuring. I grew up with her cooking about four dishes and never letting us add salt or pepper to anything. Haha! Her one weird "health" thing is "no salt," and somehow this extends to all spices. And not measuring? What a failing as a human being!

I feel like I had more in here...anyone lose stuff out of the MQ function?
BFM, sorry the kids are still sick. Sorry for the loss as well. That is so sad. It does make you think.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 

Or he's secretly snacking at work and not telling me?

That's my problem...me eating secret snacks at work.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I didn't think those words all belonged in the same sentence.







But seriously, hope you feel better soon, chocolate OD is no fun.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Is that possible?

Actually, I didn't even really eat that much. Just a piece of cake (a rather small one because I was full from dinner) and like, 5 chocolates that my mom got me. But, they were rather rich so 5 was kind of, tooo much I guess.

Matt's gone for the weekend but my mom is staying with me.









Helen, you're just like Matt when it comes to cooking. I'm the one who wants to go "by the recipe" and he's just like "we can wing-it!" I actually like that about him though. He definitely helps me out sometimes.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
oooooooooooooooooh! OK, now I have ot leave the computer logged on and keep checking while I'm cleaning!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Woohoo!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
And SARAH --- Go go, gadget uterus!!! I'll be lurking to see what happens.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Sarah, I have to get some sleep - must be up in about 7 hours to start working....hope all stays well until then!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh, did you tell him that it's not Feb. 2 yet? You have some seriously ambitious kids. I can't wait to hear the good news!

They are SO stubborn!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
wowzers! Baby coming!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I almost forgot! Jackson! It's not the 8th yet! Cross your legs Sarah!









Um, yeah, I'll get right on that for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Woooo Hooooo I'll be thinking of you tonight. Hopefully everythings going well.

Hey MEG!!!














: Miss You







:

Totally miss you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Ummm....ladies, we haven't heard from Sarah since this!
















Sorry to disappoint...no baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh my! I'll be checking back! No pressure, right?









Off and on.

The contractions stayed 6 minutes apart for about 3 hours, and then went back to their previous totally irregular intervals. So, still no baby, still contracting, still hanging out at home. I'm fighting a wicked cold and my throat is killing me, and I can only sleep sitting up, but need to do it upstairs in out bed so that in case Samantha wakes up I don't have to keep climbing the stairs to check on her. So yeah, not sleeping much. My mom is coming this morning to clean a bit for me, which is nice, 'cause I don't have the energy to do it, and we're theoretically having a baby shower here on Sunday, although as of last night no one had RSVPed.

Um, and totally short waisted with normal-long legs here too. And I've got a "butt of steel" according to DH. So Gap Curvy cut jeans are the only ones that fit me correctly without doing that obnoxious gapping thing in the back.

I think Samantha's lazy eye is getting worse. I have one, as does my mom and her sister, and Sam's seems to be taking much longer to track, if at all. I'll keep taking pictures to keep up with it, but I may be taking her back to the opthamologist sooner than her 1 year appointment. Even though that's only three months away, and I really don't want to drive an extra 200 miles round trip.................


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I ate...to much...chocolate.....today...









Not possible. Just have some water and get right back in there.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone! Just checking in on you chatty gals....still sick here with the pinkeye/associated infections (ear, throat, sinus, you name it) going around - well, it's not so bad, just Maddy and Andrew now and it's not bothering them much, but they can't seem to get rid of it - I guess they just keep passing it back and forth? Trying a different antibiotic now. I hate all the antibiotics but really, it's just not going away! If I had a dollar for every time I've wiped a nose full of green gunk today, I could pay off my mortgage









Not to be a total downer, but I'm really sad for one of my best IRL friends - her BIL passed away suddenly from a heart attack at age 41.







Left a wife and 4 young kids ages 3 - 11. In fact the two oldest, ages 8 and 11, were with him after their hockey game when it happened - they basically watched their dad die. They ran to get help but it was too late. I am sooooo sad for them. My friend's DH and his brother were really close, so it's been so hard for them. It's just reminding me to count my blessings tonight! DH and I have been fighting a LOT lately but....then you hear of something like this and just think, it's not worth it, life is so short, yk?

I'm so sorry about your friend. I just can't imagine. And sorry about the kiddos not getting better. C keeps having days where he doesn't seem to feel well, then he is better... so hard to say....

Okay, I just had a Helen moment. What happened to the rest of the multi-quote stuff???? Off to get it back....







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Thankfully my sin sticks are on their way before Jacksone is







She hasnt posted since.........I am DYING to know!!!

OK, so we are all set to buy this house and the co owner/going thru a divorce w the other co owner is being a PITA. Well at least I now know how this would unfold during the duration so we so much have walked away so far since our end of the deal expires this afternoon. It sounds like she dosent want the house to sell anytime soon to spite him. Another weird thing, our house has had all these quirks the last week or so as if its saying, dont sell me!! So we are going to get the house ready to sell in case anything comes along in the next 1-6 months.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Eeee! Men! I just realized yesterday that I need to regulate my husband's portion sizes better. He is gaining weight (in the middle, bad bad in a family with a history of heart disease), and I am at a loss as to what he must be eating all day. He swears he's not having fries and chips at lunch. I see him eat breakfast, and it's nothing bad. So what does that leave? Dinners, which are pretty healthy these days. Or he's secretly snacking at work and not telling me?

Maybe snacks... Does he get lunch out or take lunch from home? I notice if it is lunch from home, you eat healthier and I make sure to include healthy snacks from home that satisfy all the cravings things, like fruit to counter need for sweets and things like that....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Matt's gone for the weekend but my mom is staying with me.









I could not do it! Ya'll or going to think I am crazy but, um, since I have been married I have been separated overnight from my husband, um, once.







: Yes, that is once in 7 years. So, now I am freaking out because they are trying to change his work hours and it looks like it is going to go through







He works insane hours as it is: 3 am to 11:30 am though he usually ends up work 1 to 2 hours of overtime every day... And now they want to change them to 10 pm to 6:30 am... I don't know what we are going to do....














:

Sarah, not disappointed at all. That babe is still supposed to cook a couple more days right? Body is just warming up so when it is finally here it will go very quickly. Sorry you are exhausted though. Hang in there mama!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh Sarah...I hope things go smoothly!! Take it easy. Umm, but, I guess I need to say...

I had this with my Jackson for three weeks...all night, every night, good parts of the day. After three weeks I finally went insane and told my midwife if she didn't break my water I would go to every hospital I could find until someone would do it for me....he was born the next morning, and no, I never did find anyone to break my water.

Might be the name.....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Thankfully my sin sticks are on their way before Jacksone is







She hasnt posted since.........I am DYING to know!!!

OK, so we are all set to buy this house and the co owner/going thru a divorce w the other co owner is being a PITA. Well at least I now know how this would unfold during the duration so we so much have walked away so far since our end of the deal expires this afternoon. It sounds like she dosent want the house to sell anytime soon to spite him. Another weird thing, our house has had all these quirks the last week or so as if its saying, dont sell me!! So we are going to get the house ready to sell in case anything comes along in the next 1-6 months.

Bummer you're not getting the other house!

And I posted at 9:34 this morning.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sarah, not disappointed at all. That babe is still supposed to cook a couple more days right? Body is just warming up so when it is finally here it will go very quickly. Sorry you are exhausted though. Hang in there mama!









Well, we're still 27 days from my due date...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Oh Sarah...I hope things go smoothly!! Take it easy. Umm, but, I guess I need to say...

I had this with my Jackson for three weeks...all night, every night, good parts of the day. After three weeks I finally went insane and told my midwife if she didn't break my water I would go to every hospital I could find until someone would do it for me....he was born the next morning, and no, I never did find anyone to break my water.

Might be the name.....

Well that sucks.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ah there is sarah. But, no energy that baby is staying put. the week before I delivered Liz, I cleaned out all of our closets, drawers and such.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I could not do it! Ya'll or going to think I am crazy but, um, since I have been married I have been separated overnight from my husband, um, once.







: Yes, that is once in 7 years. So, now I am freaking out because they are trying to change his work hours and it looks like it is going to go through







He works insane hours as it is: 3 am to 11:30 am though he usually ends up work 1 to 2 hours of overtime every day... And now they want to change them to 10 pm to 6:30 am... I don't know what we are going to do....














:


Aww that sucks. I'm lucky enough to have dh work from home. I don't know what I'd do without him!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Ah there is sarah. But, no energy that baby is staying put. the week before I delivered Liz, I cleaned out all of our closets, drawers and such.







:

Yeah, I know. I haven't hit that "must get everything done right now" feeling yet. So I'm just letting the contractions do their job. I'll have a baby when I have a baby. Until then I'm just trying to enjoy the last amount of private time I have with Sam.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yeah, I know. I haven't hit that "must get everything done right now" feeling yet. So I'm just letting the contractions do their job. I'll have a baby when I have a baby. Until then I'm just trying to enjoy the last amount of private time I have with Sam.

I loved the last couple of weeks I was pregnant with William. And since this may be your last, you deserve to savor them. A warm bath may help if the cntrxs get to be too annoying. Milk it girl!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
I loved the last couple of weeks I was pregnant with William. And since this may be your last, you deserve to savor them. A warm bath may help if the cntrxs get to be too annoying. Milk it girl!!

I haven't taken a bath in years.







The last time I took one, I ended up with a UTI a few days later, so I haven't taken one since. It does sound nice though.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I had an awesome tub in our house in California but I never used it until maybe the last month living there because I procrastinated on buying a filter for it. We had chlorine in our water pretty bad(city). FINALLY, I got some tablets and started taking baths though. I loved it. It was really deep so being as pg as I was I needed a stool getting in and out.







Boy that was a site to see!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I had an awesome tub in our house in California but I never used it until maybe the last month living there because I procrastinated on buying a filter for it. We had chlorine in our water pretty bad(city). FINALLY, I got some tablets and started taking baths though. I loved it. It was really deep so being as pg as I was I needed a stool getting in and out.







Boy that was a site to see!

That sounds heavenly.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I had an awesome tub in our house in California but I never used it until maybe the last month living there because I procrastinated on buying a filter for it. We had chlorine in our water pretty bad(city). FINALLY, I got some tablets and started taking baths though. I loved it. It was really deep so being as pg as I was I needed a stool getting in and out.







Boy that was a site to see!

I have a huge tub in my bedroom... All I need is jets...







And um, a hour to soak uninterrupted by boys... yes, all of them...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Re: husbands being away. Ry occasionally travels for work, and just got back from two nights in Boise. Its really not so bad. I think it would be harder with 2 kids.

Keep cooking Jackson!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I have a huge tub in my bedroom... All I need is jets...







And um, a hour to soak uninterrupted by boys... yes, all of them...

















It would be just my luck that I'd go to take a bath, and brad would come in every 5 minutes asking me where such-and-such was. The man is one of the smartest people I've ever met, and somehow, can't find ANYTHING. He looks for stuff almost as well as our 4 year old.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Re: husbands being away. Ry occasionally travels for work, and just got back from two nights in Boise. Its really not so bad. I think it would be harder with 2 kids.

Keep cooking Jackson!

Brad has to go to Florida for three days in mid-April, and I'm just a little nervous.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Re: husbands being away. Ry occasionally travels for work, and just got back from two nights in Boise. Its really not so bad. I think it would be harder with 2 kids.

Keep cooking Jackson!

I was listening to a discussion in which a mom with 6, her husband took 3 and left her with 3 for the weekend and she said, if her husband had left her with 3 when they had only 3, she would have killed him, but now that they had 6, being left with 3 was easy... I can definitely see that.... Cause now when I just have one of the kiddos, man, it's a piece of cake.







But trying to keep J asleep and get C asleep and get up every hour with one of them to wipe a nose, or help fall back to sleep or take to the potty or change a diaper...







: And 9 times out of 10 when I get up to go to C's room to help him, it wakes up J and as soon as I get C back down, J needs to be nursed back to sleep. Anywho, at least with dh home, I can send him to take care of C half the time so I get SOME sleep. I know everyone says when you add another one you just get used to it, but um, I'm still waiting for my oldest to be a good sleeper.... yes,Caroline and Leigh-Anne and everyone else with more than 2, I'm a wimp.







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







It would be just my luck that I'd go to take a bath, and brad would come in every 5 minutes asking me where such-and-such was. The man is one of the smartest people I've ever met, and somehow, can't find ANYTHING. He looks for stuff almost as well as our 4 year old.









It's all good, it's a guy thing cause um, dh isn't much better! I promise I can't take a shower without a kid or husband coming in part way through to ask if I am done yet cause I am needed for something or other. And I really take quick showers!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
yes,Caroline and Leigh-Anne and everyone else with more than 2, I'm a wimp.







:


No you are not!! It takes getting used to is all. My hardest was from three to four. By the time I felt I was recovered and could handle the four kids, I was pregnant with William...This time around I am doing much better though. I just wish I could shower more.....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I LOVE my bathtub!!!!!!

I'm short, i think like 5'3" or 5'4" DH is 5'9".


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I LOVE my bathtub!!!!!!

I'm short, i think like 5'3" or 5'4" DH is 5'9".


Ooo me too!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I LOVE my bathtub!!!!!!


you're going to make me cry!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm


i like yours!!!!

my parents have a big ol whirlpool tub that i absolutely love! (i go over there to take baths once in a while, hahaah. i miss it so much!)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Whew - I'm glad to hear from you, Sarah! Gotta keep that babe cooking a bit longer, huh?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Ya'll or going to think I am crazy but, um, since I have been married I have been separated overnight from my husband, um, once.







: Yes, that is once in 7 years.

Um, yeah. DH and I are definitely one of those "absence makes the heart grow fonder" couples.







We had a time period where we were going to school together so we were together basically 20 hours a day, and....well....let's just say that was shortly before we separated for 6 months. We are definitely one of those couples that could make it if he was a long haul truck driver or something else. I mean, I love him and he's really my best friend and all, but we just get on each others' nerves too much if we're together all the time. Hey, at least we figured it out and got back together and now we know to just give each other space!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The man is one of the smartest people I've ever met, and somehow, can't find ANYTHING. He looks for stuff almost as well as our 4 year old.









Our house, last night:
DH: Where are D's peppers?
Me: In the fridge.
DH: I don't see them, hon.
Me: First or second shelf, I just put them there when you asked for the container 10 minutes ago.
DH: [Flustered] Well, I can't find them.
Me: [Walks to fridge, opens door, sees peppers in container right at the front in the middle of the 2nd shelf.] You're kidding me, right?
DH: What - where were they?
Me: [Pointing] Ummmmm....
DH: [Blushes] WOW. I'm not ususally THAT bad.

/end scene.














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I LOVE my bathtub!!!!!!

I love your tub too!!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

No.Fair.

I wouldn't want to offend anyone by posting mine.







Let's just say that my 38" tall 3-yr-old just about fills the stupid thing up.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
yes,Caroline and Leigh-Anne and everyone else with more than 2, I'm a wimp.







:

This is how I feel alot. I feel like 2 kids is my limit which makes me sad because I would really love to experience pg and birth again but in a way I don't feel "capable" of having more than 2.







But I am very thankful that I have the 2 that I have. And that they're both happy, healthy dc.







:

I think the biggest struggle for me when Matt is gone is showering. Ohh, bedtimes too. I feel bad that Marley has to wait until Elijah is sleeping before we can read together but I think overall she has adjusted pretty well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
It's all good, it's a guy thing cause um, dh isn't much better! I promise I can't take a shower without a kid or husband coming in part way through to ask if I am done yet cause I am needed for something or other. And I really take quick showers!









I'm starting to shower alone. (unless matt isn't here of course.) Marley usually showers with me but I'm starting to need that extra "alone" time. I only take like, 5m showers but I tell ya, that small amount of time really can make a difference!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I LOVE my bathtub!!!!!!


Oh wow! I love it too!! Can I come take a bath at your house please?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
you're going to make me cry!









: I can't stand our tub.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

Ohh, ours was just like yours! Except our shower was on the other side.







LOVE it!!!! Can I come take a bath at your house too??


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I LOVE my bathtub!!!!!!

I'm short, i think like 5'3" or 5'4" DH is 5'9".

Beautiful!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

Mine is similar style to yours but doesn't have the faucet in the middle, but does have the separate shower. I want to upgrade all my fixtures though eventually....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Um, yeah. DH and I are definitely one of those "absence makes the heart grow fonder" couples.







 We had a time period where we were going to school together so we were together basically 20 hours a day, and....well....let's just say that was shortly before we separated for 6 months. We are definitely one of those couples that could make it if he was a long haul truck driver or something else. I mean, I love him and he's really my best friend and all, but we just get on each others' nerves too much if we're together all the time. Hey, at least we figured it out and got back together and now we know to just give each other space!

Our house, last night:
DH: Where are D's peppers?
Me: In the fridge.
DH: I don't see them, hon.
Me: First or second shelf, I just put them there when you asked for the container 10 minutes ago.
DH: [Flustered] Well, I can't find them.
Me: [Walks to fridge, opens door, sees peppers in container right at the front in the middle of the 2nd shelf.] You're kidding me, right?
DH: What - where were they?
Me: [Pointing] Ummmmm....
DH: [Blushes] WOW. I'm not ususally THAT bad.

/end scene.














:










: at the fridge story! And um, I am reversed. The more I am around dh, the more time I want to spend with him. When I don't see him, I'll adjust and eventually stop thinking about it.. I know, I'm odd. It's all good. He is definitely my best friend and though I do need my own space, he is usually pretty good about giving me alone time when I need it so it works out.








: Every couple is different, right?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
This is how I feel alot. I feel like 2 kids is my limit which makes me sad because I would really love to experience pg and birth again but in a way I don't feel "capable" of having more than 2.







But I am very thankful that I have the 2 that I have. And that they're both happy, healthy dc.







:

I think you may be too close to the adjusting stage to make the decision, kind of like me. I honestly am not sure though. Some days I feel like I could wait 5 years and have 2 more kind of close together... Some days I feel like I have SOOO many other things I want to do, which church, with career, with EVERYTHING, that 2 may be all I get to have.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I think the biggest struggle for me when Matt is gone is showering. Ohh, bedtimes too. I feel bad that Marley has to wait until Elijah is sleeping before we can read together but I think overall she has adjusted pretty well.

Um, yeah, can't shower without dh home. At all. Maybe when J is older, but now I could leave and come back and C would have J's hand smashed in something it is not supposed to be smashed in....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I'm starting to shower alone. (unless matt isn't here of course.) Marley usually showers with me but I'm starting to need that extra "alone" time. I only take like, 5m showers but I tell ya, that small amount of time really can make a difference!

I actually do shower alone... dh will shower/bath with the boys most nights but a couple nights a week demands alone shower time. I think this is my reward for having only boys.







ETA: the reason I get interruptions anyway is because our bathroom is open with our bedroom, so no door (like Korin's I think from the pic) and that combined with never locking a door, means you get guest anyway....)


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Whew - I'm glad to hear from you, Sarah! Gotta keep that babe cooking a bit longer, huh?









Um, yeah. DH and I are definitely one of those "absence makes the heart grow fonder" couples.







We had a time period where we were going to school together so we were together basically 20 hours a day, and....well....let's just say that was shortly before we separated for 6 months. We are definitely one of those couples that could make it if he was a long haul truck driver or something else. I mean, I love him and he's really my best friend and all, but we just get on each others' nerves too much if we're together all the time. Hey, at least we figured it out and got back together and now we know to just give each other space!

Our house, last night:
DH: Where are D's peppers?
Me: In the fridge.
DH: I don't see them, hon.
Me: First or second shelf, I just put them there when you asked for the container 10 minutes ago.
DH: [Flustered] Well, I can't find them.
Me: [Walks to fridge, opens door, sees peppers in container right at the front in the middle of the 2nd shelf.] You're kidding me, right?
DH: What - where were they?
Me: [Pointing] Ummmmm....
DH: [Blushes] WOW. I'm not ususally THAT bad.

/end scene.














:

I love your tub too!!


It must be a male gene my dh does the same thing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

No fair,rub it in!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I LOVE my bathtub!!!!!!

I love claw feet tubs.

I'm short, i think like 5'3" or 5'4" DH is 5'9".


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
as long as its you and not me...







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
But what good are Oreos if you can't dunk them in milk?









Awe, what a sweet baby!







:

No milk, Just peanutbutter! But you can't have that either.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Hey! I was on the June 06 expecting forum - rarely posted. Wanted to drop in and say hi. Penelope was born June 5 and a total dream!

How do you all stay current in this thread? e-mail notification?

I'm 5'6" and dh is 5'10" - I'm just learning how to cook and love watching cooking shows!

HI! I hooked on cookbooks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Apparently I love exclamation marks! Yay!

ME TOO!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Just wanted to stop in and thank my DDDDC Fairy, whoever you are.

And SARAH --- Go go, gadget uterus!!! I'll be lurking to see what happens.

- out -









HI MEG!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

Wanna adopt me?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Whew - I'm glad to hear from you, Sarah! Gotta keep that babe cooking a bit longer, huh?









I don't wanna.







I do, but I don't. But I do......but I don't. Clear as mud?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
C would have J's hand smashed in something it is not supposed to be smashed in....

So exactly what sorts of thing are J's hands _supposed_ to be smashed in?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
No milk, Just peanutbutter! But you can't have that either.









Peanut butter, huh? I can't stomach the stuff ever since I got pregnant with Sam. Brad could eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches three meals a day seven days a week for months, but I don't even like the smell of pb anymore.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Nice...real nice...I'm jealous.

Sorry







I just sold a bunch of stuff on ebay. Thats the only way I was able to afford this. I kept "almost" buying any mei tai that I saw cuz I didn't have enough to get the babyhawk, but held out, cuz I knew that I wouldn't be happy with it in the long run. So I waited and got me what I wanted!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Hi everyone! Just checking in on you chatty gals....still sick here with the pinkeye/associated infections (ear, throat, sinus, you name it) going around -

If I had a dollar for every time I've wiped a nose full of green gunk today, I could pay off my mortgage









Not to be a total downer, but I'm really sad for one of my best IRL friends - her BIL passed away suddenly from a heart attack at age 41.

Sorry everyone's still sick. Hope they get better soon. And yes, Carson's nose has been leaking gross green stuff this week too!! UGH!

Im so sorry for your bf's loss. That is soooo sad. I don't know what I'd do in that situation. I really don't think I could keep it together, yk?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I ate...to much...chocolate.....today...









Thats not possible! Don't be a quitter Lisa!!



mommitola said:


> Hi! What's Penelope up to? Speaking French and balancing your checkbook, right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Well, that's rude!







:

Didn't know she even had one. Do they usually correct themselves over time?

It's just frustrating 'cause my bridal shower, like 50 people were invited and about 8 showed up...sam's shower, 30 or so invites, 5 attended, this time, 30 or so invites again, and so far it's gonna be my SIL, my mom, and an old friend who just moved back to the area.







I know it's not a big deal, and I'm so lucky to get anything, but it's so nice to get a big group of people together, KWIM?

And yes, they can correct themselves. Mine never did, nor did my mom's or my aunt's, but ours aren't bad enough to effect our vision. I just don't want Sam's to regress to the point that she has trouble seeing.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
So exactly what sorts of thing are J's hands _supposed_ to be smashed in?









Peanut butter, huh? I can't stomach the stuff ever since I got pregnant with Sam. Brad could eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches three meals a day seven days a week for months, but I don't even like the smell of pb anymore.









Um, mash potatoes?







Hey, I was typing fast, didn't think out the thought.... And um, I totally got INTO pb & j sandwiches while pregnant.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
So far so good on the eczema front. Had dairy (nothing major, no glass of milk or anything) the last few days and no reaction. For lunch I even had some tortilla chips w/ beans and a tiny bit of shredded cheese melted on them. We'll see







:

Good luck! Yes, I am still only doing small amounts and we are good so far. Not every day and not like a glass of milk or anything, but a little. But I was really wanting cheese pizza today.... I know I shouldn't....







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I would love both tubs. Mine is your standard Kohler tub and has a shower on it. I love soaking but now as been said, I get interuppted.

Hey there is the mailman, hope he has my sin sticks.....YUP!!!! yayay!!

Ahh peace and quiet. Liz is at school, Mags is sleeping. We had LLL playgroup this morning and also lunch so I could just drop off Liz at school afterwards. We were chatting about our "virtual party" during the conference. So far BFmama and a few other mdcers will be there. A few also- my IRL and MDC friends who were there today.

Now I have a cup of tea and a sleeve of Girl scout thin mint cookies. A sin stick goes so well right now!! So now is my time I check up on you ladies.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







It would be just my luck that I'd go to take a bath, and brad would come in every 5 minutes asking me where such-and-such was. The man is one of the smartest people I've ever met, and somehow, can't find ANYTHING. He looks for stuff almost as well as our 4 year old.









Totally a man thing, cuz JasN does the same thing! Im always astounded at how much he CAN'T see something right in front of his face. Or how many times he can step over his socks in the front room.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I promise I can't take a shower without a kid or husband coming in part way through to ask if I am done yet cause I am needed for something or other. And I really take quick showers!









Me too! What would they do without us??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
I LOVE my bathtub

Im jealous! My inlaws have a tub like that. Its soooo comfy! I love clawfoot tubs! I want one in my bathroom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

OMG!! Can I move in? Im sure you guys could use a roommate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

Our house, last night:
DH: Where are D's peppers?
Me: In the fridge.
DH: I don't see them, hon.
Me: First or second shelf, I just put them there when you asked for the container 10 minutes ago.
DH: [Flustered] Well, I can't find them.
Me: [Walks to fridge, opens door, sees peppers in container right at the front in the middle of the 2nd shelf.] You're kidding me, right?
DH: What - where were they?
Me: [Pointing] Ummmmm....
DH: [Blushes] WOW. I'm not ususally THAT bad.

laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

I wouldn't want to offend anyone by posting mine.







Let's just say that my 38" tall 3-yr-old just about fills the stupid thing up.









Yea, we must have the same tub!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Peanut butter, huh? I can't stomach the stuff ever since I got pregnant with Sam. Brad could eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches three meals a day seven days a week for months, but I don't even like the smell of pb anymore.









Im with Brad!! Pb and J with some Lays potato chips. The chips are even better if they're on the sandwich!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
It's just frustrating 'cause my bridal shower, like 50 people were invited and about 8 showed up...sam's shower, 30 or so invites, 5 attended, this time, 30 or so invites again, and so far it's gonna be my SIL, my mom, and an old friend who just moved back to the area.







I know it's not a big deal, and I'm so lucky to get anything, but it's so nice to get a big group of people together, KWIM?.

Man that sucks! I think thats completely rude! And yes, it is a big deal!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Good luck! Yes, I am still only doing small amounts and we are good so far. Not every day and not like a glass of milk or anything, but a little. But I was really wanting cheese pizza today.... I know I shouldn't....







:










Oh, I want Pizza sooooo bad!! My fav pizza in the whole world is jalepeno and pineapple w/ extra cheese!!! YUMMMMO!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

Now I have a cup of tea and a sleeve of Girl scout thin mint cookies. A sin stick goes so well right now!! So now is my time I check up on you ladies.

What I wouldn't give for a box of Girl Scouts Thin Mint Cookies!!! I can eat a whole sleeve in one sitting







What am I saying, I can eat a whole BOX in one sitting!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Um, mash potatoes?







Hey, I was typing fast, didn't think out the thought.... And um, I totally got INTO pb & j sandwiches while pregnant.

















I just couldn't let it pass without giving you at least a little bit of a hard time.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hey there is the mailman, hope he has my sin sticks.....YUP!!!! yayay!!

Glad you got 'em!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im with Brad!! Pb and J with some Lays potato chips. The chips are even better if they're on the sandwich!







:

Man that sucks! I think thats completely rude! And yes, it is a big deal!

I love chips on sandwiches. Ham or turkey sandwiches, though.









I just wish I had friends near me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Oh, I want Pizza sooooo bad!! My fav pizza in the whole world is jalepeno and pineapple w/ extra cheese!!! YUMMMMO!

What I wouldn't give for a box of Girl Scouts Thin Mint Cookies!!! I can eat a whole sleeve in one sitting







What am I saying, I can eat a whole BOX in one sitting!







:

You've got interesting tastes, dontcha?







I love bacon and pineapple pizza. New York style.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Chips on tuna! always.

I had a dream about you all last night! We went swimming in the neighbors pool.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought you all would appreciate this:

Being a Mom

We are sitting at lunch one day when my daughter casually mentions that she and her husband are thinking of "starting a family." "We're taking a survey," she says half-joking. "Do you think I should have a baby?"

"It will change your life," I say, carefully keeping my tone neutral.

"I know," she says, "no more sleeping in on weekends, no more spontaneous vacations."

But that is not what I meant at all. I look at my daughter, trying to decide what to tell her. I want her to know what she will never learn in childbirth classes. I want to tell her that the physical wounds of child bearing will heal, but becoming a mother will leave her with an emotional wound so raw that she will forever be vulnerable. I consider warning her that she will never again read a newspaper without asking, "What if that had been MY child?" That every plane crash,every house fire will haunt her. That when she sees pictures of starving children, she will wonder if anything could be worse than watching your child die.

I look at her carefully manicured nails and stylish suit and think that no matter how sophisticated she is, becoming a mother will reduce her to the primitive level of a bear protecting her cub. That an urgent call of "Mom!" will cause her to drop a soufflé or her best crystal without a moments hesitation. I feel that I should warn her that no matter how many years she has invested
in her career, she will be professionally derailed by motherhood. She might arrange for childcare, but one day she will be going into an important business meeting and she will think of her baby's sweet smell. She will have to use every ounce of discipline to keep from running home, just to make sure her baby is all right. I want my daughter to know that every day decisions will no longer be routine. That a five year old boy's desire to go to the men's room rather than the women's at McDonald's will become a major dilemma. That right there, in the midst of clattering trays and screaming children, issues of independence and gender identity will be weighed against the prospect that a child molester may be lurking in that restroom.

However decisive she may be at the office, she will second-guess herself constantly as a mother. Looking at my attractive daughter, I want to assure her that eventually she will shed the pounds of pregnancy, but she will never feel the same about herself.
That her life, now so important, will be of less value to her once she has a child. That she would give herself up in a moment to save her offspring, but will also begin to hope for more years, not to accomplish her own dreams, but to watch her child accomplish theirs. I want her to know that a Cesarean scar or shiny stretch marks will become badges of honor. My daughter's relationship with her husband will change, but not in the way she thinks. I wish she could understand how much more you can love a man who is careful to powder the baby or who never hesitates to play with his child. I think she should know that she will fall in love with him again for reasons she would now find very unromantic.

I wish my daughter could sense the bond she will feel with women throughout history who have tried to stop war, prejudice and drunk driving. I want to describe to my daughter the exhilaration of seeing your child learn to ride a bike. I want to capture for her the belly laugh of a baby who is touching the soft fur of a dog or cat for the first time. I want her to taste the joy that is so real it actually hurts.

My daughter's quizzical look makes me realize that tears have formed in my eyes. "You'll never regret it," I finally say. Then I reached across the table, squeezed my daughter's hand and offered a silent prayer for her, and for me, and for all the mere mortal women who stumble their way into this most wonderful of callings. Please share this with a Mom that you know or all of your girlfriends who may someday be Moms. May you always have in your arms the one who is in your heart. Please forward to your women friends and if you are still blessed to have your own Mom give her a hug and tell her you love her.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

ok, i'm crying now.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Me too! What would they do without us??


Well, some days its good to be needed so hopefully they won't have to find out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Oh, I want Pizza sooooo bad!! My fav pizza in the whole world is jalepeno and pineapple w/ extra cheese!!! YUMMMMO!

What I wouldn't give for a box of Girl Scouts Thin Mint Cookies!!! I can eat a whole sleeve in one sitting







What am I saying, I can eat a whole BOX in one sitting!







:

I resisted. I got California rolls and a salad instead but man, it was a close one. I'm a meat eater so love pepperoni and/or sausage with onions, olives and tomatoes. Don't know why that particular combination....

And um, I have finished a sleeve of do-si-does in one sitting before







: (the peanut butter with the oatmeal like cookie. OH.MY.GOSH.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







I just couldn't let it pass without giving you at least a little bit of a hard time.









I love chips on sandwiches. Ham or turkey sandwiches, though.









I just wish I had friends near me.

I know you couldn't. Which is why I played along







:

Me too! I love tortilla chips on sandwiches! Extra crunch!

Amen to that.... Like-minded friends near by would be lovely....


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

I like peanut butter sandwiches with doritos on them! yum!!

and i LOVE doritos and cottage cheese







: doritos--


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Re: finding things. One of our friends came over one day and he brought this giant can of beer. The thing must've been like a liter. We put it dead center in the fridge, and there was nothing bigger than it within like 8" on any side. He could not find it.







:

Bathtubs... I love Korin's tub. I'll take a picture of ours later. It's lurvley. Fortunately, it's at least larger than average. But, we lived in a travel trailer for 2 years. Including the first 7 & change months of my pregnancy. 1.5' wide, 1' deep, 2.5' long. I could take a picture of that too, but it's cold out there.









Husbands being gone... You learn to deal. My DH is home 2 weeks, then gone 2 weeks. We have lots of family around, but they must go to work with him, because I don't see them if he isn't home. The first couple months were rough, because Katie would not sleep if I put her down, so I got nothing done. Now, I only get behind if I get lazy. And I try not to stress bedtimes too much, it's not as though we've really got a schedule.

Katie only woke up twice last night that I remember.







I know that I fed her & put her back in her bed once, and I woke up with her in bed with me, so that must make 2 times.







We're trying a couple drops of lavender essential oil in a bowl on the dresser at bedtime. So far so good, seems to be working.

Salsa Babies class was this morning. I really wish it was closer. We have to leave here about 830 to get there for 1015, so I have to get up at 730 so I can make sure the critters get fed before we go. But, it was a lot of fun. Katie thought it was hilarious. It's hard work, and I'm not nearly as coordinated as I thought I was, but we'll get there. I think that I'll take my wrap next week instead of the mei tei. it just didn't work for forward facing and bouncing around. I think the wrap will work much better.

Oh yes, and I think that our babywearing group is going to become a NiNo group. Hooray!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

That's beautiful Sarah







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I need more support. Or rather, (as I like to say) the "milk machines" do. I was thinking of trying one of these Does anyone know if they give good support? The come in S-L but I couldn't find a size chart for them (Only for kids stuff) so I'm hesitant to buy one. I dunno, I have a bunch of different nursing bras but they bug me. Too big, I guess.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

They sure look comfy!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I need more support. Or rather, (as I like to say) the "milk machines" do. I was thinking of trying one of these Does anyone know if they give good support? The come in S-L but I couldn't find a size chart for them (Only for kids stuff) so I'm hesitant to buy one. I dunno, I have a bunch of different nursing bras but they bug me. Too big, I guess.


I feel the same way towards my under clothing too tight, too big,not enough support,to much.







: It drives me crazy. I'm in search of the holy grail of bras.









I like the veggie toys the eggplant is cute. the string bean rocks!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I have a wild and crazy baby tonite! she won't sleep just yelling and giggling.
At least she's happy.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)




----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Sorry, not much help here. We're hatching another tooth, and this one appears to be worse than the last 2. She's actually drooling this time. I hope it comes fast.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm no help. My baby is broken!

Tell Olivia Harper's asleep, so all the cool kids are doing it. Oh, but don't tell her Harper will wake up in 45 minutes, to be repeated all night if tonight is anything like last night. Teeth, man, teeth.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the teeth! Today was the fussiest and clingiest I've ever seen Sebastian be. He just didn't want to be down AT ALL, poor guy. It's hard to tell, but I think teeth 7-8, maybe 7-10(!!!) are coming in. 5 and 6 only popped through this past week and I can see at least two more working through.

I feel bad, but I'm currently trying to convince Qualia that 4 times a day is plenty of nursing. I just feel like I'm nursing all the time lately. Bastian's teething, Qualia's getting her second year molars, neither is napping or sleeping well, and it's just one big "I NEED MY MAMA" fest over here.







:

Yeah, well, Mama needs a glass of wine and a vat of Lansinoh.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
you should see mine then








mmmmmmmmmm

OMG Korin!! I am SO FREAKIN' JEALOUS!!!! That tub - and whole bathroom -is seriously beautiful. I love the little sparkly-looking accent tiles too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
I need more support. Or rather, (as I like to say) the "milk machines" do.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
It drives me crazy. I'm in search of the holy grail of bras.









Well how big are you gals? Because I am big (was 42E but now a 40DD/E thanks to losing some weight!) and I've tried a ton of nursing bras but my favorite by far is this:

Bravado Supreme

It is really, really comfortable and unbelievably supportive. And if you're not THAT big but need more support than usual, they have others too that are great.

Oh and speaking of husbands being away on business etc. and leaving you with a lot of work sometimes, can I just say....

_Were any of your DHs out of the county while you were giving birth?!?!?!?!?!_

I think I win the pity prize


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Okay BFM. You win that one...







Geeze, so competitive...







:

I just left the darling husband alone with the crank pots and came upstairs cause it is way too cold downstairs! BUT I know I am going to have to go down in a second to get them ready for bed because otherwise, they will still be up at midnight...

On teeth, we are stalled at 4 for the moment and teething has gone down a little bit. We are too busy trying to figure out how to walk to care about teeth right now...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I feel bad, but I'm currently trying to convince Qualia that 4 times a day is plenty of nursing. I just feel like I'm nursing all the time lately.

I know the feeling, mama! That is hard. And tiring!

Maddy - who night-weaned more than a year ago - has suddenly decided that she would like to nurse several times a night!!!







: Now I always thought I was the most extreme child-led nursing/child-led weaning/no restrictions on nursing type, but I have to admit, I am not thrilled about my 32-month-old climbing on top of me at 3 am and yelling, "MILKIES NOW!" And she's not even polite about it! I tried pretending I'm asleep and can't hear her







: but she just started yelling louder and louder and I figure it's gotta be better to just give in and nurse her for a minute rather than her waking Andrew up and having them both screaming for milkies....ugh.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Well how big are you gals? Because I am big (was 42E but now a 40DD/E thanks to losing some weight!) and I've tried a ton of nursing bras but my favorite by far is this:

Bravado Supreme

It is really, really comfortable and unbelievably supportive. And if you're not THAT big but need more support than usual, they have others too that are great.

LOVE the Bravado! I think I have one in just about every size, I've grown so much over these two pregnancies and with tandem nursing!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Okay BFM. You win that one...







Geeze, so competitive...







:

I know, I know







Just wasn't the same having my Dad call DH on the cell phone and say, "You have a son!" But actually I'm still kinda bummed about it - because I realized the other day when DH was talking about booking his tickets for Prague this year that he'll always be gone for Andrew's birthday







because his conference is always the last week of June.

I know it sounds terribly un-MDC of me, but sometimes I truly wish I'd taken the advice of my mainstream friends and gotten induced on my due date and not gone late waiting for him to "come when he was ready." Because not only would DH have been there, it's very, very likely Andrew wouldn't have gotten GBS disease and had to go through the NICU stay etc. (because they would have started the abx before starting the pitocin, as opposed to how long I waited before calling the mw and then there wasn't enough time for the full dose of abx before delivering.) Hmm, yeah, Andrew turned 7 months yesterday and I guess I still have some guilt issues, ya think?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I know the feeling, mama! That is hard. And tiring!

Maddy - who night-weaned more than a year ago - has suddenly decided that she would like to nurse several times a night!!!







: Now I always thought I was the most extreme child-led nursing/child-led weaning/no restrictions on nursing type, but I have to admit, I am not thrilled about my 32-month-old climbing on top of me at 3 am and yelling, "MILKIES NOW!" And she's not even polite about it! I tried pretending I'm asleep and can't hear her







: but she just started yelling louder and louder and I figure it's gotta be better to just give in and nurse her for a minute rather than her waking Andrew up and having them both screaming for milkies....ugh.

Qualia night-weaned around 16 months and decided to go back to night nursing when Bastian was born. I also always figured on being super laid back about it, all for child-led weaning, but I tried night nursing them both for 3 days and just. couldn't. function. So we talked about sticking to our routine of letting the mama milk rest at night and luckily she agreed.

She's been on a slow slope down from nursing 20+ times/day when Bastian was a newborn to 6-12x/day now, 7 months later. Maybe 4 of those are long nurses, the rest are quickies, like she's just making sure she still can. And I get that. But I'm really feeling ready to push that frequency down just a little bit and replace it with other kinds of positive attention. She was only nursing 2x/day for quite a while before he was born and that was good -- I want to keep nursing her, but I'm starting to feel overwhelmed by tandeming and really, really want to avoid resenting her in any way.









It's so funny how different they are. Qualia and I had a hard time with latching, she had colic/dairy intolerance/reflux, so it was a rough start for us with nursing, and she's a total b00b hound. Would comfort nurse for HOURS if I let her. Bastian had a rough start physically, we couldn't nurse for 1.5 days after he was born, but his latch is awesome, we synced up right away once we got going . . . and he only wants to nurse when he's hungry. When he's done, he's done, no matter what else is going on.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I know the feeling, mama! That is hard. And tiring!

Maddy - who night-weaned more than a year ago - has suddenly decided that she would like to nurse several times a night!!!








: Now I always thought I was the most extreme child-led nursing/child-led weaning/no restrictions on nursing type, but I have to admit, I am not thrilled about my 32-month-old climbing on top of me at 3 am and yelling, "MILKIES NOW!" And she's not even polite about it! I tried pretending I'm asleep and can't hear her







: but she just started yelling louder and louder and I figure it's gotta be better to just give in and nurse her for a minute rather than her waking Andrew up and having them both screaming for milkies....ugh.

C yelled and woke up the whole house this morning because he needed a piece of tissue. And then promptly fell back asleep (in my bed of course) while his brother and I were awake. GOOD TIMES.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I know, I know







Just wasn't the same having my Dad call DH on the cell phone and say, "You have a son!" But actually I'm still kinda bummed about it - because I realized the other day when DH was talking about booking his tickets for Prague this year that he'll always be gone for Andrew's birthday







because his conference is always the last week of June.

I know it sounds terribly un-MDC of me, but sometimes I truly wish I'd taken the advice of my mainstream friends and gotten induced on my due date and not gone late waiting for him to "come when he was ready." Because not only would DH have been there, it's very, very likely Andrew wouldn't have gotten GBS disease and had to go through the NICU stay etc. (because they would have started the abx before starting the pitocin, as opposed to how long I waited before calling the mw and then there wasn't enough time for the full dose of abx before delivering.) Hmm, yeah, Andrew turned 7 months yesterday and I guess I still have some guilt issues, ya think?

















I'm sorry you still have issues. We do the best we can, with the information we have. When was Andrew's actual due date anyway? You know, I don't think I even know your birth story... Did you post it? If so I can go on a search.... I went off line a little bit after J was born, um, you know....


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

my goodness you are chatty cathies. I can see checking once a day won't cut it.

Sarah (I think?) I remember when you found out you were pregnant! And now you are in the homestretch!!

Penelope is a total doll baby. She sits. crawls, pulls up, cruises, loves her brother and sister, loves to get into the middle of their play. She broke her first tooth a couple weeks ago, exclusively breastfed, and a total love. She's so sweet and snuggly. I think she's 19 pounds and 27".

I was a 40G/H after Penelo was born and am now 36 G/H. When I got pg with Isaac 6 years ago I was a 36B and the largest I went was an I cup.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







I'm sorry you still have issues. We do the best we can, with the information we have. When was Andrew's actual due date anyway? You know, I don't think I even know your birth story... Did you post it? If so I can go on a search.... I went off line a little bit after J was born, um, you know....










His due date was the 19th, he was 19 minutes away from being 41 weeks when he finally arrived







I never did write up my birth story but I've been wanting to for, um, 7 months







So maybe your asking will be the impetus I need to finally write it down! I have to run though, promised DH a turn on the computer!!! Good night ladies,. have a great weekend all!


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Maddy - who night-weaned more than a year ago - has suddenly decided that she would like to nurse several times a night!!!

Tallulah still nurses at night and she's 40 months. The baby doesn't even nurse at night. I sing ABCs and then she's done. SOme nights ABC gets sung faster than other nights.

I can't say I like tandem nursing but I enjoy nursing Tallulah when _I_ want to nurse and not the demanding, wheedly "Nurse me NOW!" thing she likes to do. She said that she would stop nursing when she was 6 because then she would be in big church. Not sure what that means.

ETA: I am jellus of the bathtubs and bathrooms! gorgeous!!
Paddington - We'd love to have more young people but give us a couple years. Isaac (5 y/o) said we are having a baby boy next. The little man was right on about Penelope and told us "I'm having another sister" before we even suspected we were pregnant.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey Aimee! Yes, Sarah's our pregnant June mama.... Glad the kiddos are getting along so well! Usually my boys are but, um, not always... Are you planning on more kiddos or haven't decided yet?

And don't worry about the posting. Yesterday I think we had less than 20... Depends on the day....









And Sarah is such a trooper! Man, You must be complaining on your other DDC cause, um, I remember us ALL complaining through that last month of pregnancy....


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

SHHHHHHH!!!!!! She's asleep! Finilly!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I feel the same way towards my under clothing too tight, too big,not enough support,to much.







: It drives me crazy. I'm in search of the holy grail of bras.









I like the veggie toys the eggplant is cute. the string bean rocks!











And you're talking about veggie tales right? I







them too!

(ETA: as i look at my link more, i realize you're talking about the stuffed toys on it.







not, the veggie tales. ha! boy don't i feel stupid)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I have a wild and crazy baby tonite! she won't sleep just yelling and giggling.
At least she's happy.

Um yes. Elijah was kind of crazy tonight too. Fighting sleep, doesn't know what he wants, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the teeth! Today was the fussiest and clingiest I've ever seen Sebastian be. He just didn't want to be down AT ALL, poor guy. It's hard to tell, but I think teeth 7-8, maybe 7-10(!!!) are coming in. 5 and 6 only popped through this past week and I can see at least two more working through.

Yup. Fussy baby over here tonight too. Holy crap, he has so many teeth! That's insane! Elijah's 3rd one is coming through.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama;7130857

Well how big are you gals? Because I am big (was 42E but now a 40DD/E thanks to losing some weight!) and I've tried a ton of nursing bras but my favorite by far is this:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/lol.gif[/IMG]
*
*
*
*[URL=http://www.bravadodesigns.com/...[/I]
I think I win the pity prize [IMG alt="**
Whoa, I'm not that big. Only like, 34b/c. I will look into Bravado. And yes, I remember your dh being out of town. I could not imagine.. You MOST DEFINITELY win that one. 

Quote:


Originally Posted by tsume [URL=https://www.mothering.com/community/forum/post/7131084]


Penelope is a total doll baby. She sits. crawls, pulls up, cruises, loves her brother and sister, loves to get into the middle of their play. She broke her first tooth a couple weeks ago, exclusively breastfed, and a total love. She's so sweet and snuggly. I think she's 19 pounds and 27".


Sounds sweet, any pics?









Quote:


Originally Posted by Paddington 
And Sarah is such a trooper! Man, You must be complaining on your other DDC cause, um, I remember us ALL complaining through that last month of pregnancy....

















:









Ok, now I hear someone...........*


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

yes, i have the best bathroom ever. we bought this house _because_ of the bathroom. it's sooooo beautiful. even has a separate room for the toilet, so you can poo in peace.
we bought this house because i was going to house our babies in that bathtub.







nuff said


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
yes, i have the best bathroom ever. we bought this house _because_ of the bathroom. it's sooooo beautiful. even has a separate room for the toilet, so you can poo in peace.
we bought this house because i was going to house our babies in that bathtub.







nuff said

















I think I had the same bathroom as you in California. Gosh I miss it..


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Here's my bathtub. ROFL

Our bathroom is a work in progress. We're trying to make the rest of the room work with the tub and the shower.

For a little perspective, here's what we had to deal with when we moved in.
Walls
Floor

Tell me that they didn't have taste in 1976.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here's my bathtub. ROFL

Our bathroom is a work in progress. We're trying to make the rest of the room work with the tub and the shower.

For a little perspective, here's what we had to deal with when we moved in.
Walls
Floor

Tell me that they didn't have taste in 1976.









Oh good God. 70's all the way.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here's my bathtub. ROFL

Our bathroom is a work in progress. We're trying to make the rest of the room work with the tub and the shower.

For a little perspective, here's what we had to deal with when we moved in.
Walls
Floor

Tell me that they didn't have taste in 1976.









why in the 70s did everything have to be those shades of brown that have no umph as they get older??? okay, maybe you need more updating than mine....
but there were some great ladies born in the 70s (and 80s *sigh*)







: Lots of umph. I'm delirious as I type with a babe smooshed against my boob (shhh, he's sleeping), waiting for dh to put C to sleep...

night ya'll...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

at least the little seat on the tub is useful for bathing baby


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
at least the little seat on the tub is useful for bathing baby









eternal optimist, huh? very good point...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
why in the 70s did everything have to be those shades of brown that have no umph as they get older??? okay, maybe you need more updating than mine....

The bathroom and master bedroom are the only rooms that the previous owners hadn't painted white and replaced carpets/lino. Well, and the rec room, but it's a whole different story. So yea, nice brown & yellow bathroom. And the master bedroom... It's got the dark brown panelling typical of a trailer from that era, but one wall is off white with like 4 shades darker foliage detail. It's almost nice except for the rest of the room. Then the carpet is some weird shade of reddish orange. The best part, there are lamps over the only spot to put a bed, and the lampshades match the carpet.







Oh and the ceilings. They have/had yellow stripes.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
The bathroom and master bedroom are the only rooms that the previous owners hadn't painted white and replaced carpets/lino. Well, and the rec room, but it's a whole different story. So yea, nice brown & yellow bathroom. And the master bedroom... It's got the dark brown panelling typical of a trailer from that era, but one wall is off white with like 4 shades darker foliage detail. It's almost nice except for the rest of the room. Then the carpet is some weird shade of reddish orange. The best part, there are lamps over the only spot to put a bed, and the lampshades match the carpet.







Oh and the ceilings. They have/had yellow stripes.










Our house the 1976 prize that it is had the orig.shag carpet only with no shag left,all shagged out!







you could see the subflooring right through the rug







: .


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Gotta love 1970 wall paper. we found brown and orange floral behind the stove.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

EcoMama7 said:


> And you're talking about veggie tales right? I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

the house I currently own, had wallpaper every flippen place when we bought 10 years ago. I am surprised the toilet wasnt wallpapered down. We had velvet texured stuff in our room. Plus puke color brown carpet thruout the entire house. And a yellow kitchen to boot. Now that its all up to date and perfect we might sell it this week so we can have a 80s house! Movin up! Actaully we do that by choice because we love remodeling.

So we find out this morning if the seller takes our new offer. I crunched the numbers and found out if I went up 5K, it wont make a difference so we did. Lets see...

OTH,

Bravados are the best. I have 6 36b that I ordered the day after Mags was born, lots of bucks but I dont care, they were the best when I had them w Liz. After 30 mos of nursing, they were like paper thin when she weaned. I am hoping to do the same w Mags....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Yeah, well, Mama needs a glass of wine and a vat of Lansinoh.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I know, I know







Just wasn't the same having my Dad call DH on the cell phone and say, "You have a son!" But actually I'm still kinda bummed about it - because I realized the other day when DH was talking about booking his tickets for Prague this year that he'll always be gone for Andrew's birthday







because his conference is always the last week of June.

I know it sounds terribly un-MDC of me, but sometimes I truly wish I'd taken the advice of my mainstream friends and gotten induced on my due date and not gone late waiting for him to "come when he was ready." Because not only would DH have been there, it's very, very likely Andrew wouldn't have gotten GBS disease and had to go through the NICU stay etc. (because they would have started the abx before starting the pitocin, as opposed to how long I waited before calling the mw and then there wasn't enough time for the full dose of abx before delivering.) Hmm, yeah, Andrew turned 7 months yesterday and I guess I still have some guilt issues, ya think?









Awe,







mama. And I think there are a few of us with unresolved guilt issues.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Sarah (I think?) I remember when you found out you were pregnant! And now you are in the homestretch!!

Yep! Almost done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And Sarah is such a trooper! Man, You must be complaining on your other DDC cause, um, I remember us ALL complaining through that last month of pregnancy....









I really don't spend much time on my other DDC, TBH.







Just didn't have that "click."

No contractions last night, actually slept, and woke up feeling refreshed for the first time in weeks. As soon as Sam wakes up, I'll get Jackson's clothes organized in her bottom drawer, and get the diapers put away in the drawers in our room.

TMI Alert:

I lost two BIG globs of mucous this morning, then ate breakfast and promptly threw up.







Contractions have started this morning, and are around 6 minutes apart. We'll see how long it lasts. Naturally Brad is gone today, but my mom should be here in about 2 hours, so if anything happens we'll be alright. And Brad's only an hour away anyway...assuming I can actually get a hold of him.







I'd like to wait 'til Thursday in order to be full term AND have a Feb baby, but I'm feeling pretty zen about it at this point. If he comes, he comes.









I


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 

I lost two BIG globs of mucous this morning, then ate breakfast and promptly threw up.







Contractions have started this morning, and are around 6 minutes apart. We'll see how long it lasts. Naturally Brad is gone today, but my mom should be here in about 2 hours, so if anything happens we'll be alright. And Brad's only an hour away anyway...assuming I can actually get a hold of him.







I'd like to wait 'til Thursday in order to be full term AND have a Feb baby, but I'm feeling pretty zen about it at this point. If he comes, he comes.









I

Wow. Soo close! I'd love to see Jackson wait until Thursday but I gotta say, January babes aren't that bad either







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 








TMI Alert:

I lost two BIG globs of mucous this morning, then ate breakfast and promptly threw up.







Contractions have started this morning, and are around 6 minutes apart. We'll see how long it lasts. Naturally Brad is gone today, but my mom should be here in about 2 hours, so if anything happens we'll be alright. And Brad's only an hour away anyway...assuming I can actually get a hold of him.







I'd like to wait 'til Thursday in order to be full term AND have a Feb baby, but I'm feeling pretty zen about it at this point. If he comes, he comes.









Yay! How very exciting!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 









No contractions last night, actually slept, and woke up feeling refreshed for the first time in weeks. As soon as Sam wakes up, I'll get Jackson's clothes organized in her bottom drawer, and get the diapers put away in the drawers in our room.

Hmmmmnnn that sounds like nesting to me- ladies??







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Hmmmmnnn that sounds like nesting to me- ladies??







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, nesting.

Dishwasher ran, diapers in the dryer, NB-3 months clothes put away under the co-sleeper, all the NB diapers put away in drawers at the foot of our bed, clean sheet on the co-sleeper mattress, and 3-6 month clothes put away in the bottom drawer of Sam's dresser.

So now, just waiting for baby.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Yeah, nesting.

Dishwasher ran, diapers in the dryer, NB-3 months clothes put away under the co-sleeper, all the NB diapers put away in drawers at the foot of our bed, clean sheet on the co-sleeper mattress, and 3-6 month clothes put away in the bottom drawer of Sam's dresser.

So now, just waiting for baby.

















: No not yet!







: no nesting for you. I did this for weeks before I had Olivia!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

so, I'm having a







day and I don't know why.
We went to the (a new) ped this morning. Philip is 24.6 lbs, 28.25 in long. About 90th percentile. His head, though is 47.5 cm (why do they do length in in and head in cm??) which the dr said she wouldn't even bother charting it was so far off the top








So, consensus from appt is:
P doesn't like shots
P's penis needs maintenance. He doesn't like that.
P is supposed to be eating rice cereal, then oatmeal, then barley, and other foods.

P needs more foods and a vitamin because bm isn't enough at this time in his development.

Ok. So I am kind of understanding why rice cereal isn't so bad. And I _guess_ I _kind of_ see what the deal is with vitamins. But I think I am having problems thinking he won't be as dependent on bm. I think it's because I'm working during the day and don't feel like I am making as much of a difference in /having as much of a role in his life as I would be if I was at home. I think I feel that when I stop bfing (this being the beginning of him eating solids and not needing bm as much) that i won't be of much use to him.

I talked ot my mom about this a lot and she made me feel better, that there are other things I will do for P as he gets older that are special, that are mommy-specific, and that dads and moms play w/ their babies differently.

I feel a little better now. But I still think DH doesn't agree with me about everything (he doesn't) and that my opinion isn't valued (likely an impression I have invented). So I'm having a







: day.

Also, I ate a whole bunch of fried foods for lunch and now I am starving and mad that I did that to my body.

Bathrooms. Y'all don't want to even SEE my bathroom. I won't even bother taking a bath in it-- half of my body is hanging out of the water, freezing. Blech. I SO WANT a bathroom like yours, Korin.

Sarah-- exciting!

BFM-- your story about M made me laugh. I know you've said you want a large family. Any idea how large? And seriously, how can you think about having another right now?









Ok, off I go. thanks for listening. I"m feeling like a lonely crackpot in a world of the mainstream.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi All! I think I need to change Evie's nn to the 'napless wonder child' She's going on a nap strike and will not sleep for more than 15-20 minutes if I put her down. She's currently hanging out on me, but I'm in desperate need of a shower, so I'm hoping she'll go to sleep so I can grab one!

Today has been productive though. We finally cleaned up Caleb's room. We had brought his toy basket downstairs for the Xmas toys and had nothing for up there. We got a toy box and transferred toys down here, and took the basket back upstairs. We've got a nice pile of toys ready to go out to goodwill and he's happy b/c his easel is up.







DH also started cleaning out the garage. Maybe someday we'll actually be able to park a car in there! It's full of boxes from when we moved in in March. We're both pretty sure that if we haven't used it at this point, it can go to the dump, but he's been going through them anyway. It seems as if my parents have sent everything up to me that they should have kept.

Selesai~I'm sorry you're having such a down day.







I don't know if it will make you feel any better or not, but Evie is eating solids during the day when I'm not with her, but she still nurses before I leave the house in the morning, when we get home around 5, again around 7, and again right before bed. If she gets up any at all during the night, she'll nurse then too. Along with the 3 jars of food that she gets while I'm at work (cereal for breakfast, veggie and fruit at lunch) she might get 2 4 oz bottles. I didn't have to go back to work until she was almost 6 months old and I was really worried that I'd loose my supply and that she'd become more adjusted to the bottle, but that hasn't been the case. I still get depressed every Sun. night and hate, hate, hate leaving her everyday, but she's still a Mama's girl.









Sarah~You're getting close! I'm so excited for you! When did you say your shower is? I may want to change my prediction to that day. j/k! You know that Evie arrived on the day that I was supposed to have my shower for her, don't you?







I was due on the 25 and my body decided to be done on the 2 and Evie arrived on the 3rd.









Ange~I'm trying to keep up, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I've missed some pages, did you have your interview? How did it go?

Hi Megs!

I know I missed a bunch, and I'm sorry to the mama whose friend lost their dh, those tragedies scare me so much b/c it just reaffirms that you never know.

Here's 2 questions for ya...

Caleb is ADDICTTED to his paci. He will be 4 in April and refuses to give it up! Anybody got any suggestions? He usually only takes it at night, but I'm worried that it's going to mess up his mouth. Any thoughts? Oh, and I know it's totally that dh and I are wusses and he knows we won't make him cry for it b/c he doesn't take it at preschool or at his old babysitters, so he doesn't *NEEEEEEEED* it as he claims.

AND

Evie's got 2 toofers. What do I do if she decides to chomp me? She's only bitten me once, and it was in the middle of the night. I think a tooth coming through woke her up. I was in sleep shock and just jerked her away, needless to say, that doesn't work.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Caleb is ADDICTTED to his paci. He will be 4 in April and refuses to give it up! Anybody got any suggestions?

I've heard people say they poked a hole in it (or a couple) so that the child can't get any suction. That way he has it, but it's "broken" so he should be able to be talked into tossing it. Good luck.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
So, consensus from appt is:
P doesn't like shots
P's penis needs maintenance. He doesn't like that.
P is supposed to be eating rice cereal, then oatmeal, then barley, and other foods.

P needs more foods and a vitamin because bm isn't enough at this time in his development.

Wow, that would make me have a crappy day too. I'm so sorry!

Wha.... What are they doing to his poor penis, may I ask? If he's intact, they shouldn't be retracting.

That feeding advice hits all the notes that make me totally mental, I'm afraid, so buckle up. There is nothing wrong with your milk at this time in his development! There are plenty of people in the LWAB forum alone who don't even do solids until closer to a year, much less vitamins. Harper eats no real solids (you know, cuz I starve her). She will taste and mush happily, but she doesn't swallow much of anything except pears. Dr. Sears says the newest studies show that BM alone is fine for the first year, althought 6-9 months is more common timeframe for exclusive breastfeeding. I know many doctors are on a vitamin D kick lately, but if he gets any sunlight at all, I'd leave it alone. And the goal of introducing solids in the first year is not to reduce the amount of milk consumed, although many people do think that's it. As a species, we're not really ready to wean at a year (check out the Kathy Dettwyler anthro research), but it gets rushed due to many factors. Food in addition to milk, sure, that's why WHO, AAP, etc. calls it complementary feeding. It complements the milk, not replaces it. But there is not enough fat in barley cereal or steamed carrots or whatever for all the work a growing brain does in that first year, so I'm personally quite hesitant to decrease milk intake substantially. There's some really great info at Kellymom.com and LLL on solids and rice cereal and the whole deal with iron and vitamins. I hate that so many peds dispense the same crappy feeding advice. He still needs lots of mama milk, and he will always need his mama.









Anyway, do you have to go back to that ped? He's in the 90th percentile, but somehow your evil breastmilk isn't growing him big enough. Oh noes. Seriously, I want to boot that ped for you.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Anyway, do you have to go back to that ped? He's in the 90th percentile, but somehow your evil breastmilk isn't growing him big enough. Oh noes. Seriously, I want to boot that ped for you.









:

I just went through a seed catalog and wrote out my wish list. Now I'm entering it into their website to see how much it's going to cost.







So... should I order my whole garden out of one catalog or should I wait for all of them to come in? I need to start my indoor planting next month, seeing as I'm zone 2 and all.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Sarah~You're getting close! I'm so excited for you! When did you say your shower is? I may want to change my prediction to that day. j/k! You know that Evie arrived on the day that I was supposed to have my shower for her, don't you?







I was due on the 25 and my body decided to be done on the 2 and Evie arrived on the 3rd.









Tomorrow. But after the afternoon/evening I just had, I really need to stay pregnant. Really.


----------



## littlemama06 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everybody,it has been so long since i posted here.Icant believe our babies are 7 months old.Violet weighs 21 lbs!She has just started eating solids, mainly avacado and fruit!She is still a breastfeeding fool,nursing all day and night.
I have missed everybody here.We have been staying with my parents while we finish our house,we are almost done.I love my folks but i want my own house back!!!
I have loved hearing about everybody.
SEHBUB, baby blessings to you.
Kaitlin


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

finally. he's asleep. inhale.................exhale............today was really draining. physically and emotionally. deep breaths, deep breaths...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Tomorrow. But after the afternoon/evening I just had, I really need to stay pregnant. Really.









:

Katie is sleeping in her own room right now. She's taken naps in there but never slept there at night. I've been thinking for a while now that half of her night time wakings are because my movement (or DH's) is disturbing her sleep. Couple that with the last few days where she's slept for 4-5 hours before I went to bed, then only woken up when I _know_ I was moving around. So we're trying this. If it works, great, if it doesn't, whatever. I'm not sure I'm ready for her to move out of my room, but if that's what she needs, that's what she'll get.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama*


His due date was the 19th, he was 19 minutes away from being 41 weeks when he finally arrived








I never did write up my birth story but I've been wanting to for, um, 7 months







So maybe your asking will be the impetus I need to finally write it down! I have to run though, promised DH a turn on the computer!!! Good night ladies,. have a great weekend all!


Well, if you get around to it, I would love to read it....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsume*


Tallulah still nurses at night and she's 40 months. The baby doesn't even nurse at night. I sing ABCs and then she's done. SOme nights ABC gets sung faster than other nights.


Okay, now I'm jealous. You have a baby that DOES NOT NURSE ALL THROUGH THE NIGHT???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Selesai*


So, consensus from appt is:
P doesn't like shots 
P's penis needs maintenance. He doesn't like that.
P is supposed to be eating rice cereal, then oatmeal, then barley, and other foods.

P needs more foods and a vitamin because bm isn't enough at this time in his development.

Ok. So I am kind of understanding why rice cereal isn't so bad. And I _guess_ I _kind of_ see what the deal is with vitamins. But I think I am having problems thinking he won't be as dependent on bm. I think it's because I'm working during the day and don't feel like I am making as much of a difference in /having as much of a role in his life as I would be if I was at home. I think I feel that when I stop bfing (this being the beginning of him eating solids and not needing bm as much) that i won't be of much use to him.

I talked ot my mom about this a lot and she made me feel better, that there are other things I will do for P as he gets older that are special, that are mommy-specific, and that dads and moms play w/ their babies differently.

I feel a little better now. But I still think DH doesn't agree with me about everything (he doesn't) and that my opinion isn't valued (likely an impression I have invented). So I'm having a







: day.


Um, leave his penis alone like Helen said!







They don't need any maintenance. Rice cereal and most of the other carbs they tell you to start the babe out with are just convenient and easy. Not sure they are actually doing anything... J does get some on occassion but it is not an everyday thing. And vitamins... My feeling is that as long as they are getting primary breastmilk still, they don't need them. I may have started Christian's when he was a year, but not 100% sure on that. I know that you work (as do I) and mostly because as time goes on I can't pump as effectively, and I don't wish to do formula, I do introduce solids at 6 months or thereabouts, but J does not take them at every meal and really, it is just getting him used to it. Dr. Sears new recommendation is fruits and veggies and I think he tacked on fish (my theory is because it is easy for the babe to chew). His theory is that our concentrating on starting on starches just gives us carb happy children, which really, do we need that?

I always had the fear of feeling not needed once I didn't have to pump anymore, but the thing is, it didn't happen with C and I am now sure it won't happen with J, though I think it is a totally natural fear. You really will learn different ways to bond but you don't have to worry about that now cause P is going to need your breastmilk for a while yet. And you are not just a milk factory anyway! Mom's are unconditional love and P knows and looks to you for support and reassurance and that love, so never think that you are not important in your child's life just because you have to be at work! Just review some of your AP tricks and you will be fine. And um, obviously, he is doing just fine on it... 90 percentile... Sheesh...







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *katiejon1*


Ange~I'm trying to keep up, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I've missed some pages, did you have your interview? How did it go? 
Evie's got 2 toofers. What do I do if she decides to chomp me? She's only bitten me once, and it was in the middle of the night. I think a tooth coming through woke her up. I was in sleep shock and just jerked her away, needless to say, that doesn't work.


Well, the interview went fine. It was with a placement company though not the actual company so that means if they can't check every criteria off your resume, they don't bother to call you. But supposedly he is looking for positions for me in my area (I told him to try again when he tried to offer me a job in Pasadena...) but just as I don't see any jobs coming up in my area, neither does he... So, still sending out resumes...

I can't help with the pacifier question cause my kids never took them. I tried with both but, um, they weren't having it. Regarding teeth though, as she starts testing them out, you are going to get chomped. Thankfully, at least J doesn't bite down when he nurses to sleep like C did. MAN, THAT HURT. But I digress.... use your finger to break the seal by slipping it on the side of your breast/corner of her mouth. And if it is kind of a playful thing but still hurts, you can try just taking her off and don't let her back on until she is ready to be serious about nursing!














:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sehbub*


Tomorrow. But after the afternoon/evening I just had, I really need to stay pregnant. Really.










What happened???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *littlemama06*


Hi everybody,it has been so long since i posted here.Icant believe our babies are 7 months old.Violet weighs 21 lbs!She has just started eating solids, mainly avacado and fruit!She is still a breastfeeding fool,nursing all day and night.
I have missed everybody here.We have been staying with my parents while we finish our house,we are almost done.I love my folks but i want my own house back!!!
I have loved hearing about everybody.
SEHBUB, baby blessings to you.
Kaitlin


Hi Kaitlin! Glad that you and Violet are doing well! We do have some chunky June babies don't we??







Though it looks like Philip is in the lead so far... Check back and tell us how she is doing when you get a chance! Crawling? Sitting up well? Whatever, we love to hear how the babes are!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


finally. he's asleep. inhale.................exhale............today was really draining. physically and emotionally. deep breaths, deep breaths...










to you as well! Hopefully tomorrow will go better! Hang in there...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 







:

Katie is sleeping in her own room right now. She's taken naps in there but never slept there at night. I've been thinking for a while now that half of her night time wakings are because my movement (or DH's) is disturbing her sleep. Couple that with the last few days where she's slept for 4-5 hours before I went to bed, then only woken up when I _know_ I was moving around. So we're trying this. If it works, great, if it doesn't, whatever. I'm not sure I'm ready for her to move out of my room, but if that's what she needs, that's what she'll get.

I was devastated when C transitioned to his own room and he was 3







. But man, sleep got so much better... Well, most nights...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







What happened???

DH was in Annapolis today (almost 2 hours away) for the Polar Bear Plunge. He got there at 8 and started tailgating. I talked to him at noon, and he was starting to sound tipsy, so I gently reminded him to slow down, but teased him that jumping in the frozen bay water would probably sober him up a bit. Plus, I knew he wouldn't be leaving to drive home for at least 3 or 4 hours, so he'd have time to sober up. He'd only had about 4 beers at that point, but I know him well enough to sense the slightest change, even if he isn't really "drunk."

He called me at 3:15 and said, "I need you to come get me. I'm here with the state trooper. My bag with my clothes, wallet, and keys was stolen." I talked to the trooper, who said it was really a blessing in disguise because if he had gotten in the car and started it, he would have been arrested for DUI. So, I packed up Samantha and started driving out there to get him.

He called me about every 10-15 minutes while I was driving, because he had had enough to drink that he didn't remember calling me the previous time. Whatever.

The last time he called, he said that someone in the group he'd been tailgating with had found all of his stuff and had been holding it for him. They also had his cell phone number, but didn't think they should call him. : He couldn't drive anyway, so it's a moot point. Still it would have saved me from freaking out about lost keys/wallet/clothing to replace/car being stolen, etc.

I finally got to the state park, and saw his car sitting on the side of the road, on the way out of the park, and I just KNEW that he had tried to drive. Sure enough, I called him and called him, and finally got a call back from the State Troopers station about 10 miles down the road. He had gotten in the car to come meet me at a gas station outside the state park, and had been pulled over for DUI. He failed the field sobriety test and was taken to the police station.

So, there I sat with our 9 month old in the car, 9 months pregnant, and trying to get the phone number of the attorney my BIL used the one time he had a day like this. Got the number, called the state trooper and gave the attorney's number to him, and then waited, and waited, and waited. An HOUR AND A HALF LATER Brad called me to let me know that they were bringing him back to his car.

Turns out, he didn't have his wallet. Which means that his license, social security card, and ATM card are in someone else's possession right now. He has a temporary license, and has to appear in court because he blew a .16. He was charged with DUI, but since it's his first offense, the attorney is confident he can get him off with probation.

So now we have to pay an attorney. We can not pay our bills, our electricity will likely be shut off, and we can not pay our rent. He HAS to drive for his job...he's in regional sales...he has to be able to drive around town to get to his clients. Basically we're completely and totally screwed, all because he couldn't wait 5 damn minutes for me to get there to pick him up. Had he not put the keys in the friggin ignition, none of this would have happened.

I'm not even so much angry at him as I am terrified that we're gonna lose everything we've worked so hard for.

We were SOOOOOOO close to being absolutely fine, financially. Seriously, maybe 6 more weeks, and we'd be okay. We'd be able to pay all our bills without worry, and maybe even have a few bucks to put away each month. But no, not now. He's never done anything like this, ever. I know he's scared about having another baby, and worried about how we're going to cope, what we're going to do, etc. But my gosh, he's 32 years old, and he acted like a kid.

I know we all make stupid mistakes sometimes, it's just hard to remember that when a stupid mistake can ruin so much hard work.

I know it is a fairly minor setback in the grand scheme of things. No one died, or was seriously injured, and at the end of the day we were all safe and sound in our house. But man, I've never wanted to smack someone as much as I did last night. Seriously. And when I went to bed last night (around 10:45) I rolled over and whispered, "We'll get through this too. I love you." And he started crying and said, "My G-d, baby, I am so unbelievably sorry. I was an idiot." "Yes, you were. But we all get one idiot day." I know how awful he feels, and I really don't want to make him feel any worse.

And I know that given the healthy dose of Catholic guilt his mother instilled in him, he feels like he's completely destroyed our future, and put our childrens' livelihoods at risk. And he hasn't.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh, Sarah.








He is LUCKY to have you for his lifepartner. It takes a strong and loving woman to walk that line between fury and forgiveness!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
DH was in Annapolis today (almost 2 hours away) for the Polar Bear Plunge. He got there at 8 and started tailgating. I talked to him at noon, and he was starting to sound tipsy, so I gently reminded him to slow down, but teased him that jumping in the frozen bay water would probably sober him up a bit. Plus, I knew he wouldn't be leaving to drive home for at least 3 or 4 hours, so he'd have time to sober up. He'd only had about 4 beers at that point, but I know him well enough to sense the slightest change, even if he isn't really "drunk."

He called me at 3:15 and said, "I need you to come get me. I'm here with the state trooper. My bag with my clothes, wallet, and keys was stolen." I talked to the trooper, who said it was really a blessing in disguise because if he had gotten in the car and started it, he would have been arrested for DUI. So, I packed up Samantha and started driving out there to get him.

He called me about every 10-15 minutes while I was driving, because he had had enough to drink that he didn't remember calling me the previous time. Whatever.

The last time he called, he said that someone in the group he'd been tailgating with had found all of his stuff and had been holding it for him. They also had his cell phone number, but didn't think they should call him. : He couldn't drive anyway, so it's a moot point. Still it would have saved me from freaking out about lost keys/wallet/clothing to replace/car being stolen, etc.

I finally got to the state park, and saw his car sitting on the side of the road, on the way out of the park, and I just KNEW that he had tried to drive. Sure enough, I called him and called him, and finally got a call back from the State Troopers station about 10 miles down the road. He had gotten in the car to come meet me at a gas station outside the state park, and had been pulled over for DUI. He failed the field sobriety test and was taken to the police station.

So, there I sat with our 9 month old in the car, 9 months pregnant, and trying to get the phone number of the attorney my BIL used the one time he had a day like this. Got the number, called the state trooper and gave the attorney's number to him, and then waited, and waited, and waited. An HOUR AND A HALF LATER Brad called me to let me know that they were bringing him back to his car.

Turns out, he didn't have his wallet. Which means that his license, social security card, and ATM card are in someone else's possession right now. He has a temporary license, and has to appear in court because he blew a .16. He was charged with DUI, but since it's his first offense, the attorney is confident he can get him off with probation.

So now we have to pay an attorney. We can not pay our bills, our electricity will likely be shut off, and we can not pay our rent. He HAS to drive for his job...he's in regional sales...he has to be able to drive around town to get to his clients. Basically we're completely and totally screwed, all because he couldn't wait 5 damn minutes for me to get there to pick him up. Had he not put the keys in the friggin ignition, none of this would have happened.

I'm not even so much angry at him as I am terrified that we're gonna lose everything we've worked so hard for.

We were SOOOOOOO close to being absolutely fine, financially. Seriously, maybe 6 more weeks, and we'd be okay. We'd be able to pay all our bills without worry, and maybe even have a few bucks to put away each month. But no, not now. He's never done anything like this, ever. I know he's scared about having another baby, and worried about how we're going to cope, what we're going to do, etc. But my gosh, he's 32 years old, and he acted like a kid.

I know we all make stupid mistakes sometimes, it's just hard to remember that when a stupid mistake can ruin so much hard work.

I know it is a fairly minor setback in the grand scheme of things. No one died, or was seriously injured, and at the end of the day we were all safe and sound in our house. But man, I've never wanted to smack someone as much as I did last night. Seriously. And when I went to bed last night (around 10:45) I rolled over and whispered, "We'll get through this too. I love you." And he started crying and said, "My G-d, baby, I am so unbelievably sorry. I was an idiot." "Yes, you were. But we all get one idiot day." I know how awful he feels, and I really don't want to make him feel any worse.

And I know that given the healthy dose of Catholic guilt his mother instilled in him, he feels like he's completely destroyed our future, and put our childrens' livelihoods at risk. And he hasn't.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
DH was in Annapolis today .


Oh Sarah...I am so sorry you have all that crap. You will get through it, hang on!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Um, leave his penis alone like Helen said!







They don't need any maintenance. Rice cereal and most of the other carbs they tell you to start the babe out with are just convenient and easy. Not sure they are actually doing anything... J does get some on occassion but it is not an everyday thing. And vitamins... My feeling is that as long as they are getting primary breastmilk still, they don't need them. I may have started Christian's when he was a year, but not 100% sure on that. I know that you work (as do I) and mostly because as time goes on I can't pump as effectively, and I don't wish to do formula, I do introduce solids at 6 months or thereabouts, but J does not take them at every meal and really, it is just getting him used to it. Dr. Sears new recommendation is fruits and veggies and I think he tacked on fish (my theory is because it is easy for the babe to chew). His theory is that our concentrating on starting on starches just gives us carb happy children, which really, do we need that?

I always had the fear of feeling not needed once I didn't have to pump anymore, but the thing is, it didn't happen with C and I am now sure it won't happen with J, though I think it is a totally natural fear. You really will learn different ways to bond but you don't have to worry about that now cause P is going to need your breastmilk for a while yet. And you are not just a milk factory anyway! Mom's are unconditional love and P knows and looks to you for support and reassurance and that love, so never think that you are not important in your child's life just because you have to be at work! Just review some of your AP tricks and you will be fine. And um, obviously, he is doing just fine on it... 90 percentile... Sheesh...







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Wow, that would make me have a crappy day too. I'm so sorry!

Wha.... What are they doing to his poor penis, may I ask? If he's intact, they shouldn't be retracting.

That feeding advice hits all the notes that make me totally mental, I'm afraid, so buckle up. There is nothing wrong with your milk at this time in his development! There are plenty of people in the LWAB forum alone who don't even do solids until closer to a year, much less vitamins. Harper eats no real solids (you know, cuz I starve her). She will taste and mush happily, but she doesn't swallow much of anything except pears. Dr. Sears says the newest studies show that BM alone is fine for the first year, althought 6-9 months is more common timeframe for exclusive breastfeeding. I know many doctors are on a vitamin D kick lately, but if he gets any sunlight at all, I'd leave it alone. And the goal of introducing solids in the first year is not to reduce the amount of milk consumed, although many people do think that's it. As a species, we're not really ready to wean at a year (check out the Kathy Dettwyler anthro research), but it gets rushed due to many factors. Food in addition to milk, sure, that's why WHO, AAP, etc. calls it complementary feeding. It complements the milk, not replaces it. But there is not enough fat in barley cereal or steamed carrots or whatever for all the work a growing brain does in that first year, so I'm personally quite hesitant to decrease milk intake substantially. There's some really great info at Kellymom.com and LLL on solids and rice cereal and the whole deal with iron and vitamins. I hate that so many peds dispense the same crappy feeding advice. He still needs lots of mama milk, and he will always need his mama.









Anyway, do you have to go back to that ped? He's in the 90th percentile, but somehow your evil breastmilk isn't growing him big enough. Oh noes. Seriously, I want to boot that ped for you.


Ok, here it goes.
First, DS is circumcised. This is a horrible topic for me. Here is my recent post on the issue: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=112410&page=2
He has developed adhesions. They had to be pulled.
This makes me so f*ing mad. DH told me after DS was circed that "oh yeah, I got an infection too." Now I learn SS had adhesions as well. WTF is up with DH thinking circ is still better, given that BS? If I could







: on MDC I _would_.
I have told DH that I am really really unhappy about the circ. I always make comments about it, and about how I will never do it again. DH told me to just stop the nagging, and that he doesn't feel bad about it at all. Now I am afraid that if we have other boys, this will become a huge issue. I know DH isn't educated, but this really hurts me.

Food. I just don't know what to think anymore. P is definitely ready for food. I don't have a supply issue so I don't feel that solids are needed while I'm at work (in fact, I have an oversupply issue). I am not totally opposed to cereal. The ped's reasoning was that this introduces grains one at a time (I guess in order of easiness) to their system. That makes sense to me. One one hand I think P should just be able to eat whatever I eat (well, unless it's Pizza or something) but on the other hand I think that most cultures have probably had certain foods they fed their children to ease them into it.
My problem is that I got the impression that P will be iron deficient if I don't feed him these cereals. (And you can't buy one that isn't iron fortified-- though I suppose I could make it). DH feels that the ped wasn't at all dismissive of me bfing, but I felt that the overall attitude was that it's great he's getting bm but he needs food now too. I think he's ready for it-- but I don't think I'll be harming him if I don't give it to him in full-force, you know.

DH likes this ped. He wants to feed Philip baby food because that's what he knew with his first son, and because it's a social activity, and because he just thinks it's the way it's done. To the ped's credit, she did ask me point blank what my problem was with rice cereal. All I could remember was that it is a simple carb-- this is when she said it was good that was the case because his system would gradually get used to carbs that way.

So I have two problems. I want a ped who is very bfing (extended) friendly, who understands that I will likely feed a little baby food (I'm hoping he doesn't like rice cereal. And the only reason I'll feed it to him at all is because DH wants to. The ped also mentioned zinc. ??) but mostly will give him stuff to do himself. Bell pepper yesterday, banana today, some applesauce...

I guess the real problem is that I don't have scientific justification for my parenting instincts (no multivitamins-- I'm hoping DH forgot about that; no strained foods, no rice cereal, bm for 2+ years) and DH needs that type of support. So I want a ped that will back me on those issues and on the value of being intact.
It thus seems that the problem is mostly between me and DH, and the result is that I feel inadequate because he and the ped will think more mainstream than me, and I feel like an unresearched, uneducated, first time mom hippy.

Thank you for your support, and for listening, and for telling me P will always need me. I guess I felt like yesterday's visit was a message that P is growing up and isn't going to be my baby much longer, but that isn't true. I was fine with feeding him and everything before the visit. I don't know how much of it is me, how much is the message I'm really getting. But I do know that life would be much easier if DH was totally in agreement with me without me having to print out resources and convince him and feeling like a crackpot.







:

Ok, a repsonse to Sarah is coming up.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah,
First, you must be a saint. Haven't I said this before? Because I would be kicking my DH's a$$ if he did what Brad did!
Ok. I think you can chill about the probation problem. B can still drive until his hearing, right? My DH tells me that when you go to the hearing, you can explain to the judge that you really need to drive for your job, and they will give you permission (probably in written form) to drive for work ONLY. So you won't be out of house and home.
Second, try to see if you can cut a deal with the lawyer. The whole thing shouldn't be too much money and he should do a slow-boat payment plan, or do it for free or much reduced cost. B could probably do it without a lawyer, but I understand that you would prefer that not be the case.

Now, is there something else going on? You kind of allude to it... is B having some difficulty dealing with all that's been happening lately? I can totally understand if he does... maybe this is something the two of you could work on.








to you, and I hope you start to feel better.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. some heavy posts, here mamas.

Sarah, you are amazing. i would probably fell the same way you do, but not until there had been some seeeeeeeeerious conversation.







. you're right we all do stupid stuff. thank god, not often









selesi,







i'm sorry your hubs convinced you to circ, without telling you the truth of his own history with it.







and







for little P. (and his little p







). as far as vitamins go, he gets all he needs from bm, and a walk outside several times a week to make some vit d. kellymom.com is THE BEST place for info... with links to studies. i'm sorry you feel like your hub is second guessing all of your choices. that must be very frustrating and humiliating.
he doesn't need iron fortified cereal if you're giving him whole grains and green veg. ugh. the lack of nutritional knowledge in medical staff annoys me. just smile and nod, smile and nod.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Selesai -







Our doc told us that breastmilk has no iron in it also, and after 4 months they need the supplement from cereal or they become deficient. Well, I got home and looked on kellymom and found that not only is breastmilk an excellent source of iron, but it is the easiest way for baby to get iron. Easiest digestible and all that. One of the many lies she told me the last time we went. After all, what did they do before rice cereal? They breastfed. And those babies were fine. And like Korin says, the only vitamins they need, they can get from breastmilk and sunlight.

I am lucky that my DH is supportive of waiting on solids, if only because it holds off stinky poops, so I'm sure that makes it easier. For what it's worth, Katie totally appeared to be ready. She was grabbing things off my plate and shoving them in her mouth, lunging for the spoon when I'd give her a bite of mushed banana or something. For the last 3 weeks or so, though, she's had zero interest. If I try to give her something, she gags as soon as it touches her lips. I think she was just curious.

Sarah -







You are a strong woman.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Selsai,







to you for what you are going through. And don't worry stilll about the adhesions. The remaining foreskin that he has is doing what it is supposed to do. If you treat it the way you would an uncircumcised penis, it will seperate on its own when it is supposed to. By deliberately breaking those adhesions you may cause more problems then if you let it reattach and separate on its own, when it would for a child who was not circumcised. The other option is what you dr appears to be recommending which is the vaseline and ensuring the adhesions never get a chance to reconnect for at least the first year of life. Essentially you are forcibly retracting the remainder of his foreskin. But if they do manage to adhere, you would have to break it which may hurt and cause bleeding and may cause scarring. It is common though. I think it happens in like 70+% of cases.

Feeding.... um, what Korin said







Kellymom is actually a really good source. You can probably do a search here at MDC and find tons of info from mom's who have posted about it before and they may have some links for ya as well....I thought that the iron in the cereals wasn't that easy for them to digest anyway? Don't remember where I heard that though...

Sarah, WOW, yup, you definitely had a bad day! And you must be a saint!







to you! I would have most likely spent at least one day totally mad before I got to the dealing part of it, so big kudos to you. Unfortunately it looks like Brad needs to work through some stuff on his own but you are definitely a great rock for him.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And I know that given the healthy dose of Catholic guilt his mother instilled in him, he feels like he's completely destroyed our future, and put our childrens' livelihoods at risk. And he hasn't.

ummm...catholic guilt, schmatholic guilt. anyone who did what he did *should* feel guilty. doesn't mean i think he's "going to hell" or anything, but puhlease. as a catholic I find that term (the term itself not the fact that you weilded it) ridiculous if not offensive. this isn't about religion, this is about being responsible. you kind of lose the luxury of "free idiot day" (though I love that concept mama! Good one!) when you become a parent and/or spouse, yk? b/c it's not just your butt on the line anymore, it's an entire family's. (an entire family butt - that metaphor just lightened my mood i have to admit







) i hope i'm not coming off wrong, i really just want to ditto what everyone else said - go on with your awesome mama/wife self! you rock sister. my point is simply that you have every right to be upset (not that you don't know that) and don't let him off too easy either, b/c you are entitled to some serious butt kissing and i want to see you get every last minute of it! LOL

Selsai -







get yourself to kellymom and print off some stuff for dh. DITCH the ped, like yesterday. any doctor worth the letters after their name should not be someone who leaves you feeling like crap. a) an MD or DO does NOT a parenting expert make and b) hello! bedside manner?!?!? you shouldn't need to tell dh anything other than "i don't feel comfortable" to make a switch to a new doc. you are not an "uneducated hippy first time mom" or what have you...there *IS* such a thing as mama instinct and no one should "poo poo" that (including you!) trust yourself.

Kaitlin









Katie - on the biting, it hasn't been an issue for me, but there are two schools of thought i've heard of. one is, pull baby off and strongly say "no biting! that hurts mama!" the other is pull baby into you pushing their nose against the breast so they have to release and open their mouth to breath and say the same thing. the second method is so baby doesn't damage your nipple by staying clamped down on it when you pull them off the other way. I'm sure one of our LLL mamas will have some great advice









well I weighed Mikey on our home scale last night, he's 19 1/2 pounds. I don't do WBV, but I am going to take him in on Tuesday just to see what our family doc says about his ezcema. this winter weather is really aggravating it (not to mention the fact that he wants to and will eat just about anything - he is totally living up to the nickname, yk the one? "give it to mikey, he'll try anything!" he has the same reaction as Life Cereal boy too "he likes it! he really likes it!"


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *earthmama369*


Oh, Sarah.







He is LUCKY to have you for his lifepartner. It takes a strong and loving woman to walk that line between fury and forgiveness!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caroline248*


Oh Sarah...I am so sorry you have all that crap. You will get through it, hang on!


Thanks, guys. Luckily, today was a new day. Although I totally would take a mulligan on yesterday!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Selesai*


Sarah,
First, you must be a saint. Haven't I said this before? Because I would be kicking my DH's a$$ if he did what Brad did!
Ok. I think you can chill about the probation problem. B can still drive until his hearing, right? My DH tells me that when you go to the hearing, you can explain to the judge that you really need to drive for your job, and they will give you permission (probably in written form) to drive for work ONLY. So you won't be out of house and home.
Second, try to see if you can cut a deal with the lawyer. The whole thing shouldn't be too much money and he should do a slow-boat payment plan, or do it for free or much reduced cost. B could probably do it without a lawyer, but I understand that you would prefer that not be the case.

Now, is there something else going on? You kind of allude to it... is B having some difficulty dealing with all that's been happening lately? I can totally understand if he does... maybe this is something the two of you could work on.








to you, and I hope you start to feel better.


He's overwhelmed, overworked, and feeling more pressure than he ever has. Every time we get to a point where we're ust about to get ahead, we get knocked back down by SOMETHING. Could be big, or small, but something. Yes, he got drunk, but frankly, he was at a tailgate, KWIM? It's kinda the point. And he would have called me for a ride anyway, even if he hadn't lost his keys. He made a stupid choice in getting in the car and starting it. Unfortunately that one little decision is going to have significant ramifications.

The attorney is actually one of BIL's best friends, and will work out a very reasonable payment plan with us. So we'll figure that out too. And yes, since he HAS to drive for work, hopefully the judge will be lenient. He may also be entering an out patient rehab facility for alcohol treatment as a preemptive measure before going in front of a judge. He's far from an alcoholic, but it certainly couldn't hurt, if that makes any sense.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


wow. some heavy posts, here mamas.

Sarah, you are amazing. i would probably fell the same way you do, but not until there had been some seeeeeeeeerious conversation.







. you're right we all do stupid stuff. thank god, not often










No, not often. And we had a 2 hour car ride home in which he was, literally, a captive audience.







: So yeah, serious discussion occurred. And it freaked him out 'cause I never raised my voice. He told me this morning, he would have much preferred I had yelled and screamed and cursed at him, because the quiet calm of my voice was terrifying. I also never made eye contact until we got home.







But yeah, trust me, we talked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


Sarah -







You are a strong woman.


No stronger than any of you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Sarah, WOW, yup, you definitely had a bad day! And you must be a saint!







to you! I would have most likely spent at least one day totally mad before I got to the dealing part of it, so big kudos to you. Unfortunately it looks like Brad needs to work through some stuff on his own but you are definitely a great rock for him.


I think Jackson's imminent birth made me get over it really quickly.







I didn't wanna stay livid in case I went in to labor last night. I'd rather work through it, make myself VERY clear on my expectations, and move on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcimom*


ummm...catholic guilt, schmatholic guilt. anyone who did what he did *should* feel guilty. doesn't mean i think he's "going to hell" or anything, but puhlease. as a catholic I find that term (the term itself not the fact that you weilded it) ridiculous if not offensive. this isn't about religion, this is about being responsible. you kind of lose the luxury of "free idiot day" (though I love that concept mama! Good one!) when you become a parent and/or spouse, yk? b/c it's not just your butt on the line anymore, it's an entire family's. (an entire family butt - that metaphor just lightened my mood i have to admit







) i hope i'm not coming off wrong, i really just want to ditto what everyone else said - go on with your awesome mama/wife self! you rock sister. my point is simply that you have every right to be upset (not that you don't know that) and don't let him off too easy either, b/c you are entitled to some serious butt kissing and i want to see you get every last minute of it! LOL


Sorry, it's a term that's used affectionately in our house, as we're Catholic too. None of my Protestant friends seemed to have moms who could make them feel so guilty with just one look, as my mom (or Catholic friends) could when I was growing up. Total coincidence, I know, but a term of endearment. And I'm sure he would have felt just as guilty were we not Catholic, because he's a good man. The only reason I used that term is because it was a joke in our house. I apologize for offending you.

Parent/spouse or not, we're all still human. And as such, are fallible. All I want to do is treat him with the same respect and understanding that I would expect from him had I made such an egregious error in judgment. Holding it over his head isn't going to do any good. All it'll do is make him feel belittled and resentful, and that's not the kind of marriage I want. I don't think that makes me any stronger or better than any of you...I would treat anyone I respect the same way, spouse or not. We all make mistakes, and to expect perfection is to court supreme disappointment, IMO. I'm far from perfect, and am loved in spite of my faults...he deserves the same.

Jessica - We tried rice cereal once but Sam wouldn't eat it. It looks, tastes, and is the texture of wallpaper paste.







: I understand why your DH wants to feed P baby food, 'cause Brad's the same way. But, he's also willing to accept when I tell him why I want to do things differently than the "norm." If it's a good reason, he'll go with it.







I'm sorry your ped is unsupportive and not conducive to extended breastfeeding. I hope you can find someone with whom you feel comfortable!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sarah. Wow. I'll just think good thoughts that everything resolves. Just off the top of my head, random assvice from the internet, I wouldn't enter any kind of treatment program in advance of the hearing. Leave it as a bargaining chip. Doing it preemptively seems to me that it might appear as if there is in fact a problem rather than a one time terrible lapse in judgment. It is worse when we're calm, huh? I do think that's harder for some men to deal with than being yelled at.

Jessica, please go to http://kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/index.html and start there. Kellymom does a great job of linking off to studies, and it's such a wealth of great, credible information. Dr. Sears and Dr. Jay Gordon are also good sources for sane advice on nutrition. Even the actual AAP statement on infant feeding doesn't say "start with rice cereal." I've found that doctors do not always stick to what their own professional organization states, and I had it out with our ped about rice cereal. She told me to start at 4 months, yeah right! The whole rice cereal fixation started historically when original commercial formula recipes couldn't manage to add in enough synthetic iron. So fortified cereal was pushed as a companion to formula. Now obviously formula is fortified with sufficient iron, and breastmilk is a wonderful source of very bioavailable, well-absorbed iron. So rice cereal still sticks around as a cultural thing, and now they use the "least allergenic" justification.

I have no problem with introducing food, just to be clear, and if Philip is ready, then great. It should be a lot of fun. But you should not be made to feel like he's ready for food because something is wrong with your milk. There are plenty of studies and also different cultural norms worldwide that do affirm that breastmilk is enough for the first 12 months. I hate that women are made to feel like they somehow don't do as good a job nourishing their child as the child gets older.

I read your post in CAC just now, and my heart breaks for you and Philip. Think of it this way - maybe you can make it up to him by researching the hell out of everything in the future, whether it's rice cereal or how to treat the adhesions, or whatever comes up. You have an instinct for a reason, and honoring that instinct honors him too. I do think you can find scientific justification for all the things you mentioned as concerns for you. And, oy, but I'd definitely want to hash out the circ issue for good before having future children. Fighting that battle while hormonal seems like it would be infinitely harder. Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah. Wow. I'll just think good thoughts that everything resolves. Just off the top of my head, random assvice from the internet, I wouldn't enter any kind of treatment program in advance of the hearing. Leave it as a bargaining chip. Doing it preemptively seems to me that it might appear as if there is in fact a problem rather than a one time terrible lapse in judgment. It is worse when we're calm, huh? I do think that's harder for some men to deal with than being yelled at.

Good point about the treatment program. MD judges tend to see it as taking responsibility for one's actions and being willing to work, and usually means offenders get off more easily. We'll see what the attorney recommends. We're pretty much in his hands now.

I honestly never thought I'd hear the words "Mrs. Barker? Your husband is in state police custody and is requesting to speak to an attorney."







: Anybody ever felt your blood run cold? yeah, that's what it feels like when someone says that.









I don't want him to hurt. I just want to move on and get over it, and deal with what comes next. Together.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow Sarah, I'm so sorry about what happened. FWIW, I got a DUI a few years back and it sucked. Tania was just over a year old. It is totally humiliating and heartbreaking to have this happen after working so hard to be the perfect parent. I won't go into the story or try to explain away what I did. I feel that there are people in here who will judge me regardless, so I'll save my one-handed typing for other things. He's lucky to have someone to support him during this time and to see that he's a good person who made a terrible mistake.

Trying to decide if I should say something about hypersensitivity and religion and self-righteousness and bad timing and just general rudeness, but now I have this atheist guilt telling me to let it go.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Sarah, I was checking in to see if there was a baby post and then I saw your post about your dh








I have not been in your exact shoes, but I know too well that "we're going to lose it all" feeling (mostly from my own poor choices, not a DUI, but poor choices that followed me into my early marriage and even parenthood) ... a wise mama here on MDC once reminded me in those moments to take a deep breath and remind yourself that no one is going to take your husband or your marriage, no one is going to take your babies, your family. It WILL be okay. Be strong! Day by day, hour by hour if need be ... It may seem hard to imagine now, mama, but this too will pass ... (and, you know what? as someone else said, it is totally okay to be mad, too. I know I would be! You can be really, really mad at someone and still love them) I know the timing could not be worse. Please know your family is being thought of ...

There's more to say, but time is short and I just wanted to check in and see how things were ... sounds like lots of mamas need good vibes right now









Be well, June Mamas!

PS - Max started crawling last night! Holy Moly! All the sudden my house looks so filthy to me and everywhere I look I see DANGER! Ack! (on the other hand, I'm also mighty pride of the little dude! All grown up and helping himself to his own toys and trouble and all)

Best Wishes!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Aw Candice. I heart you.







You'll have to tell me your DUI story someday over a beer.







you're an awesome mom, I'd never judge you for a mistake you made years ago. heck, as they say, there but for the grace of god, go i... (or for an atheist... there but for the grace of no one, go I)


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

There but for the grace of me, I have never been caught doing ____, ____, ___, or ____. OK, highschool and college were entirely too much fun.







: Candice, no judgment here. Our family motto is "don't hurt anyone, don't hurt yourself, and don't get caught."

Ugh, whatta weekend. Are the stars aligned funny? We have a lot of IKEA in our kitchen now. We've fought a lot about stupid things, and I swear every time I get the least little bit annoyed, I think "That's it, I'm leaving!" And I seriously think of how I'm going to manage the logistics, blah blah. Over something dumb, like him setting the oven timer that beeps instead of just watching the clock (while I'm trying to put a very cranky baby with two new teeth to bed). But in that instant, I feel so mad that I could throw it all out and just be done with him. I am guessing that's an overreaction. He's not bad. Maybe a little oafy. My fuse is way short these days.

new pics going up. at least a baby is cute.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Does the dyslexic atheist not believe in Dog?

Sorry, I just watched Thursday night's CSI.









On a totally and completely unrelated note, and hopefully a more pleasant topic, HOLY MUCOUS, BATMAN! Seriously, it just doesn't stop. I didn't pass nearly this much with Samantha!

Oh, and contractions are 10 minutes apart, with pelvic pressure, and a dull lower back ache. Maybe baby? Maybe not. DH wants me to wait 'til Thursday, and I want to too, but I must say, two garnets and two diamonds would make a very pretty mother's ring.









And Candice, I'm pming you.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ugh, whatta weekend. Are the stars aligned funny? We have a lot of IKEA in our kitchen now. We've fought a lot about stupid things, and I swear every time I get the least little bit annoyed, I think "That's it, I'm leaving!" And I seriously think of how I'm going to manage the logistics, blah blah. Over something dumb, like him setting the oven timer that beeps instead of just watching the clock (while I'm trying to put a very cranky baby with two new teeth to bed). But in that instant, I feel so mad that I could throw it all out and just be done with him. I am guessing that's an overreaction. He's not bad. Maybe a little oafy. My fuse is way short these days.

new pics going up. at least a baby is cute.

I'm thinkin maybe the Universal alignment is just slightly out of whack.

And maybe a slight overreaction. But very slight. Open floor plan+beeping oven timer=not good.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ah Ladies, you are all to heady for me today!!

Sarah- wow what a readful! I think/know that this is just an abstacle and maybe B is feeling a bit overwelmed at all that will be happening in your life the next few months and as with everything, you will get thru this, have a beautiful baby, and get back on track.

Seleisa, (bad sp) I am of the opinion that solids are fine when he is ready. If he is reaching for your plates when you guys are eating and tries to snatch stuff and put in his mouth then go ahead and try. But just starting to start, nope no dice. As far as breastmilk- your milk is the only thing that has 100% of what you need but you may need some vitamin D which can be resolved when the sun is out for about 15 minutes. Iron is absorbed much better in breastmilk than formula or supplementation. Also it stains everything!! And the stools dont get me started. Also, full term babies have enough iron for at least 6 mos and he will get the rest from your milk. If he is gaining which he is and is well- if its not broke dont fix it.
Maggie was not inside for the last trimester when the baby gets the iron so she NEEDED the iron supplement. The first week my breastmilk smelled like iron actaully.

OK, off my soapbox. Well, WE GOT the HOUSE!!!! We do the inspection on Thursday and my house goes on the market the end of this week. So if its still not sold in two weeks we will do an open house because Superbowl sunday with the Bears winning is next Sunday! A few of my friends think it will have a contract on it by next Sunday but we will see.

All for now, I might just pop in and out this week getting the house ready and then leaving to show it.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Sarah- wow what a readful! I think/know that this is just an abstacle and maybe B is feeling a bit overwelmed at all that will be happening in your life the next few months and as with everything, you will get thru this, have a beautiful baby, and get back on track.

OK, off my soapbox. Well, WE GOT the HOUSE!!!! We do the inspection on Thursday and my house goes on the market the end of this week. So if its still not sold in two weeks we will do an open house because Superbowl sunday with the Bears winning is next Sunday! A few of my friends think it will have a contract on it by next Sunday but we will see.

All for now, I might just pop in and out this week getting the house ready and then leaving to show it.







:

Yeah, we're both fairly overwhelmed, understandably (I think).

and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
new pics going up. at least a baby is cute.

adorable. I love the tickle one.

I am NOT having a good night. Not in the least. That is all.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
so, I'm having a







day and I don't know why.
We went to the (a new) ped this morning. Philip is 24.6 lbs, 28.25 in long. About 90th percentile. His head, though is 47.5 cm (why do they do length in in and head in cm??) which the dr said she wouldn't even bother charting it was so far off the top








So, consensus from appt is:
P doesn't like shots
P's penis needs maintenance. He doesn't like that.
P is supposed to be eating rice cereal, then oatmeal, then barley, and other foods.

P needs more foods and a vitamin because bm isn't enough at this time in his development.

Ok. So I am kind of understanding why rice cereal isn't so bad. And I _guess_ I _kind of_ see what the deal is with vitamins. But I think I am having problems thinking he won't be as dependent on bm. I think it's because I'm working during the day and don't feel like I am making as much of a difference in /having as much of a role in his life as I would be if I was at home. I think I feel that when I stop bfing (this being the beginning of him eating solids and not needing bm as much) that i won't be of much use to him.

I talked ot my mom about this a lot and she made me feel better, that there are other things I will do for P as he gets older that are special, that are mommy-specific, and that dads and moms play w/ their babies differently.

I feel a little better now. But I still think DH doesn't agree with me about everything (he doesn't) and that my opinion isn't valued (likely an impression I have invented). So I'm having a







: day.

Also, I ate a whole bunch of fried foods for lunch and now I am starving and mad that I did that to my body.

Bathrooms. Y'all don't want to even SEE my bathroom. I won't even bother taking a bath in it-- half of my body is hanging out of the water, freezing. Blech. I SO WANT a bathroom like yours, Korin.

Sarah-- exciting!

BFM-- your story about M made me laugh. I know you've said you want a large family. Any idea how large? And seriously, how can you think about having another right now?









Ok, off I go. thanks for listening. I"m feeling like a lonely crackpot in a world of the mainstream.









I third (or fourth!) the advice to find a new doc! That stinks that she made you feel that way. Everyone's already given you great advice and pointed you toward some good websites, but I would just add - another problem with the rice cereal is that the artificial iron it's fortified with contains an enzyme that: 1) feeds the growth of e. coli bacteria, which most of us have small amounts of in our guts, into dangerous levels; and 2) can irritate the intestines and cause G.I. bleeding, which depletes iron and can worsen iron deficiency (assuming that's why they recommend it). Wish I had an "official" source for you on that, but it was in our LLL training. Anyway, you can always request a test if iron is the issue for your doc (it's a simple heel stick). You can also take an iron supplement which will get more into your milk, or you can feed him meat if you're not vegetarians (which is a natural source of iron - much better).

Anyway I wouldn't worry - sounds like he's doing amazingly well!! Hey, he's bigger than my chubby guy! Andrew is not quite 23 pounds. So I'm sure he's perfectly healthy thanks to what you've been doing all along. Trust your instincts, you're a great mom!

And yeah, I think I know what you mean about feeling like he's not so much of a baby anymore and won't need you in the same way - I've felt that way before. I think I felt it most when Maddy was born - I expected Teresa to miss me so much and for it to be hard for her when I was in the hospital, tending to her sister so much, etc. - but she didn't. So of course I was happy that she wasn't suffering, but also sad that I seemed to need her more than she needed me - she was totally fine with Daddy and Grandma and barely noticed I was gone! (I know it's not the same thing as with you now, but I think it's a similar feeling!) Our relationships with our kids grow and change but deepen and become even more profound as they get older and can express themselves - there are new chapters but each one is wonderful and no one can ever replace mommy!

Oh yeah, and you asked how large is a large family, LOL, I don't have a certain number in mind or anything, and we leave the timing up to God (and extended breastfeeding of course







) but if I had to specify I would say - I hope for at least 6, I would love 8 if we were able to manage (financially, etc.) So we'll see what happens! So now do you really think I'm







? And yeah, I'd love to get pg soon (if that were even possible!) because to me, 9 months seems like FOREVER!! I wish pregnancy weren't SO long! I mean, if I got pg in the next couple of months, Andrew would be around 18 months old by the time the baby came. So anywhere from 18 months on I think I could handle...but like I said, I don't usually get my period back until around a year or later, so I have to be patient.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Caleb is ADDICTTED to his paci. He will be 4 in April and refuses to give it up! Anybody got any suggestions? He usually only takes it at night, but I'm worried that it's going to mess up his mouth. Any thoughts? Oh, and I know it's totally that dh and I are wusses and he knows we won't make him cry for it b/c he doesn't take it at preschool or at his old babysitters, so he doesn't *NEEEEEEEED* it as he claims.

I don't know if this would work for you, but it did for us - I am very anti-paci now because we had SUCH a hard time getting Teresa to give it up (thus why I never gave one to Maddy or Andrew!) She was 3 when we finally got rid of it. I stole this idea from a friend - basically I told her we were mailing the pacis to poor babies who needed them. She has a concept of the poor, the needy, etc. because we always pray for the poor and encourage our kids to give to those less fortunate (they put coins in the poor box at church, give some old toys away when they get new ones, help me make sandwiches for the homeless shelter, etc.) So we said pacis are for babies, and it's time for her to give hers to the little babies who don't have any. (I know, it's a bit manipulative, but we were DESPERATE!) So she helped us collect all the pacis from around the house and we packed them in a box with a ribbon and DH took it out to "mail" (threw it out) and that was that. That first night she fussed a little and kept asking for a paci but we said, remember, we tied them up in a ribbon and mailed them, they're already on their way! She asked for a little while but eventually went to bed, and the next night was fine, and that was the end of it. We also took her out to get a "big girl" present (I think it was a Hello Kitty backpack she'd seen and wanted) since she had given up a "baby habit." So - cheesy, but effective!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
That feeding advice hits all the notes that make me totally mental, I'm afraid, so buckle up. There is nothing wrong with your milk at this time in his development! There are plenty of people in the LWAB forum alone who don't even do solids until closer to a year, much less vitamins. Harper eats no real solids (you know, cuz I starve her). She will taste and mush happily, but she doesn't swallow much of anything except pears. Dr. Sears says the newest studies show that BM alone is fine for the first year, althought 6-9 months is more common timeframe for exclusive breastfeeding. I know many doctors are on a vitamin D kick lately, but if he gets any sunlight at all, I'd leave it alone. And the goal of introducing solids in the first year is not to reduce the amount of milk consumed, although many people do think that's it. As a species, we're not really ready to wean at a year (check out the Kathy Dettwyler anthro research), but it gets rushed due to many factors. Food in addition to milk, sure, that's why WHO, AAP, etc. calls it complementary feeding. It complements the milk, not replaces it. But there is not enough fat in barley cereal or steamed carrots or whatever for all the work a growing brain does in that first year, so I'm personally quite hesitant to decrease milk intake substantially. There's some really great info at Kellymom.com and LLL on solids and rice cereal and the whole deal with iron and vitamins. I hate that so many peds dispense the same crappy feeding advice. He still needs lots of mama milk, and he will always need his mama.









Wow, I couldn't have said it better myself - good thing you don't live around here or I'd be bugging you to think about starting the process for LLL Leadership once Harper is old enough!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
ummm...catholic guilt, schmatholic guilt. anyone who did what he did *should* feel guilty. doesn't mean i think he's "going to hell" or anything, but puhlease. as a catholic I find that term (the term itself not the fact that you weilded it) ridiculous if not offensive. this isn't about religion, this is about being responsible. you kind of lose the luxury of "free idiot day" (though I love that concept mama! Good one!) when you become a parent and/or spouse, yk? b/c it's not just your butt on the line anymore, it's an entire family's. (an entire family butt - that metaphor just lightened my mood i have to admit







) i hope i'm not coming off wrong, i really just want to ditto what everyone else said - go on with your awesome mama/wife self! you rock sister. my point is simply that you have every right to be upset (not that you don't know that) and don't let him off too easy either, b/c you are entitled to some serious butt kissing and i want to see you get every last minute of it! LOL

Selsai -







get yourself to kellymom and print off some stuff for dh. DITCH the ped, like yesterday. any doctor worth the letters after their name should not be someone who leaves you feeling like crap. a) an MD or DO does NOT a parenting expert make and b) hello! bedside manner?!?!? you shouldn't need to tell dh anything other than "i don't feel comfortable" to make a switch to a new doc. you are not an "uneducated hippy first time mom" or what have you...there *IS* such a thing as mama instinct and no one should "poo poo" that (including you!) trust yourself.

Kaitlin









Katie - on the biting, it hasn't been an issue for me, but there are two schools of thought i've heard of. one is, pull baby off and strongly say "no biting! that hurts mama!" the other is pull baby into you pushing their nose against the breast so they have to release and open their mouth to breath and say the same thing. the second method is so baby doesn't damage your nipple by staying clamped down on it when you pull them off the other way. I'm sure one of our LLL mamas will have some great advice









well I weighed Mikey on our home scale last night, he's 19 1/2 pounds. I don't do WBV, but I am going to take him in on Tuesday just to see what our family doc says about his ezcema. this winter weather is really aggravating it (not to mention the fact that he wants to and will eat just about anything - he is totally living up to the nickname, yk the one? "give it to mikey, he'll try anything!" he has the same reaction as Life Cereal boy too "he likes it! he really likes it!"

Wow, I didn't even need to sign on tonight, everyone around here is saying exactly what I would have about everything!







VERY well said on all topics, Leighanne! That's the biting advice I usually give too - pulling them in so they release you.

And Sarah, I'm with Leighanne on this - Brad is REALLY lucky to have you, and you were MUCH better to him than he deserved, going off and tailgaiting like a college kid and getting plastered and then arrested etc. with you at home with a baby AND 9 months pregnant with a history of PTL?!?!? My DH would be in the doghouse for, um...a decade or so. But it sounds like you handled it with such grace and maturity and forgiveness and understanding - kudos to you!

And BTW I'm certainly not saying that no one can make mistakes - IMHO this was way beyond a "mistake" though! Not that you asked me







but I don't even think he should have gone 2 hours away or have been tailgating at all - he should be at home spoon-feeding you Ben & Jerry's and rubbing your tired, swollen, pregnant feet! (Boy if Brad reads this he'll be glad he has you for a wife and not me - but we girls have to stick together!







)

So what's your secret? How did you stay calm when you were so mad? I've gone off way worse on DH for waaaaay less. I have to work on my temper I guess









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, off my soapbox. Well, WE GOT the HOUSE!!!! We do the inspection on Thursday and my house goes on the market the end of this week. So if its still not sold in two weeks we will do an open house because Superbowl sunday with the Bears winning is next Sunday! A few of my friends think it will have a contract on it by next Sunday but we will see.

All for now, I might just pop in and out this week getting the house ready and then leaving to show it.







:

Congrats, Amy, that is fantastic!!!!







And good luck with everything - having just gone through it all in the last few months, I know how hectic it is with all the inspections and having to be ready for showing your house all the time, etc. Here's a tip - if one of your toilets in the new house is acting even a teeny bit funny, DON'T leave the house for 12 hours!!







(Thankfully all our flood damage should be fixed by the end of next week, they tell me!)


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I am NOT having a good night. Not in the least. That is all.

Sorry to hear that









Sounds like this has been a rough weekend for a lot of you all!









Hope this coming week is better for everyone!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
new pics going up. at least a baby is cute.

TOO CUTE!!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry for the multiple posts!

I am going to bed now but leaving you with this weighty question: for those of you with a good sense of color/interior design, what color should I paint my kitchen/breakfast room/living room? I have painted or at least picked out colors for everywhere else in the house but I am stumped on this one, and it's basically half of the main floor of my house! Problem is I wish I could do different colors for the living room and the kitchen, but they flow into each other and share a wall so I don't think I can.

I have to find something that will look nice in the kitchen (medium-color wood cabinets, not too light, not too dark, and grey/white speckled countertops), breakfast area (again table and chairs are a medium shade of wood, draperies are plain white), and living room (couch and loveseat are green suede (like an olive or forest green color) with tan piping around the trim, tables are natural slate so shades of greys, greens, browns, etc., oriental rug with greens, greys, browns, black, bit of blue, draperies are in neutral beige/tan shades). All hardwood floor (medium oak color). Living room opens into dining room which is going to be mostly a pale golden yellow-brown color with one accent wall in dark red.

So - brilliant ideas??

Re-reading that I think it sounds hard to picture! Maybe I'll try to post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Sarah







- during high school I had to attend AA and other treatment programs for that, got my license taken away and probation for a year as well. Don't want to go into much detail







My life is good now! don't wanna look on the past, gotta move on, live,love,learn,laugh.









Today I felt like a maniac, hehe. cleaned the whole entire house, sorted every single piece of clothing we have. and now i've got bags of stuff to give away! so glad my cousin is pregnant so i can get rid of my maternity clothes, and all the clothes hannah has out grown!

on the whole iron thing hannah hasn't had anything besides BM,i've never heard that they need an iron supplement...?... we haven't even started solids...anyone else?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm seriously having a meltdown. Tonight sucks.

Is it seriously too much to ask for someone to come to my house for 2 hours one freaking time in the whole 2 weeks my DH is away from home? You know how many times it's happened since Katie was born? Zero.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Hoy cow mamas. Sarah and Selesai, I send you HUGE







. Most of whatever I would have I wanted to write has been said already.

Selesai, I will second the advice to have P's iron tested. I had DS's done at 6 months when they wanted me to start an iron suppement, and I balked and asked them to test it before we did. It was smack in the middle of the normal range, and I got to smirk at my old pediatrician.







Our new ped is great, though - so I'd aso second looking around for a new ped.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Congrats, Amy, that is fantastic!!!!







And good luck with everything - having just gone through it all in the last few months, I know how hectic it is with all the inspections and having to be ready for showing your house all the time, etc. Here's a tip - if one of your toilets in the new house is acting even a teeny bit funny, DON'T leave the house for 12 hours!!







(Thankfully all our flood damage should be fixed by the end of next week, they tell me!)









: Amy - and BFM thank goodness your fooding wi be taken care of soon!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm seriously having a meltdown. Tonight sucks.

Is it seriously too much to ask for someone to come to my house for 2 hours one freaking time in the whole 2 weeks my DH is away from home? You know how many times it's happened since Katie was born? Zero.

I'm so sorry - wish we could help...fee free to vent more if you need to









Wow, it has been a rough weekend around here, huh?

On a somewhat lighter note, check out my freaky body. With DS, I got my period back 7 months to the day he was born. With DD - yup, you guessed it - I got my period back yesterday, 7 months to the day she was born. Maybe it's just me, but I find that kind of freaky. That's kind of weird, isn't it?

I've been thinking about gettign a Keeper or a Diva Cup - anyone here have one? Reviews? Suggestions?

So DS is 3 today!














Here is the Monster Cake! DS put the teeth on himself, and also selected the shade of green...I had originally planned on piping the frosting on with a star tip to make him look "hairy", but between DS and DD, that was just not going to happen yesterday - so he just got frosted regularly. DS is thrilled, and even had to say goodnight to it before bed last night.









And, here's a recent shot of K - not quite 7 months, but the best one I have of her recently...Smiley

Here's to all of us having a good week this week!!!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I got mastitis for the first time this weekend. Woke up Sunday with red splotches in a line around the underside of my breast and feeling like I got hit by a train. Ugh.

So DH invited his mom to come up and play with the babies while I rested and he did some work. She's been calling to see about coming up for the past couple weekends anyway.

She came up and as soon as I got out of bed, sat us down and told us that my SIL is pregnant. Not dh's middle sister. His youngest sister.

She's FOURTEEN.

We're just in shock. DH is so angry and disappointed in her. I'm just blown away. She's only had her cycle for three months. She barely has any breasts and isn't even 5 feet tall. She's a child, for crying out loud. She and her 15-year-old boyfriend are determined to make this work, more power to them, but I don't think they realize how hard a road they have ahead of them.

I sent a copy of last year's pregnancy special by Mothering and a decent pregnancy book (as opposed to What to Expect, which is what she's been using) down with MIL, gave her a doctor recommendation, and a friend has offered her doula services for free. We're going to start to have weekly dinners with MIL, SIL, and her boyfriend and let them ask any questions they want. (Seeing as we're the *only* healthy role models of parents with small children they have in their lives currently.)

In the long run, we want to be there for them and this baby -- information, support, whatever they need to make this work. And if in the end they can't make it work or decide to give the baby up for adoption, either his parents or we will adopt the baby.

Half my brain is spinning, figuring out where I can connect her with support, services, and baby gear, the other half is numb with shock. This is crazy.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OMG - I have a DDDDC!!!!!!!!!!!







:

Lindsey???







: If not, please fess up so I can give you a big smooch - I am still cackling here.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I sent a copy of last year's pregnancy special by Mothering and a decent pregnancy book (as opposed to What to Expect, which is what she's been using) down with MIL, gave her a doctor recommendation, and a friend has offered her doula services for free. We're going to start to have weekly dinners with MIL, SIL, and her boyfriend and let them ask any questions they want. (Seeing as we're the *only* healthy role models of parents with small children they have in their lives currently.)

Wow.







to all of you, too! I think you are doing the absolute best thing you can possibly do, and they are so fortunate to have you there to support them - I wish them all the best; please keep us posted!

Oh, and I hope YOU feel a lot better soon, too! OUCH.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Wow.







to all of you, too! I think you are doing the absolute best thing you can possibly do, and they are so fortunate to have you there to support them - I wish them all the best; please keep us posted!

Oh, and I hope YOU feel a lot better soon, too! OUCH.

Thanks.









Well, I've been up since 2am with Bastian, who's having a wicked teething night. We tried to relocate to sleep in the living room to let dh and dd sleep, but I finally gave up and hopped online since he wants to be upright, not lying down. So I'm definitely not getting the rest I should be. On the other hand, he's nursed my sore side waaaaaay more than he usually does at night, so hopefully that will do the trick.

Ten more minutes and I'm kicking dh out of bed for baby duty. Maybe I can get a couple hours before he has to leave for work!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Lets change the ddc to the teething club! We were up ALL night!!After this crazy weekend and Bob has a huge day. Maggie had a lowgrade fever all day Saturday but ate and was fine. I called the ped and she said as long as she is soiling diapers and eating, ride out the fever. BUT, if she dosent we have to admit her becasue of her preemie status







. But as you know from my posts the last 48 hours she was fine. She has slept w us the last 3 nights and last night she screamed for a few hours. After a bout of hylands which would work for a while, we found a topical cream Bob uses for canker sours and put it right on the toooth. Within seconds she was smiling and kicking all happy and saying Daddddaaadadada. Real cute but it was 2am! So she fell asleep and we had to get up early so both of us feel like a truck hit us.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OMG - I have a DDDDC!!!!!!!!!!!







:

Lindsey???







: If not, please fess up so I can give you a big smooch - I am still cackling here.

not me! But I wish I had!

I'm going to have to spend sometime trying to get caught up with this DDC. I've been caught up on another thread







:

Marlow has been nutty at night but it's because she is so EC'd that she can't sleep if she has to pee and she has to pee every hour at night!









Lee thinks it's great but I am so tired.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper eats no real solids (you know, cuz I starve her). She will taste and mush happily, but she doesn't swallow much of anything except pears. Dr. Sears says the newest studies show that BM alone is fine for the first year, althought 6-9 months is more common timeframe for exclusive breastfeeding. I know many doctors are on a vitamin D kick lately, but if he gets any sunlight at all, I'd leave it alone. .

Max is the same way. It is BIG TIME fun to squish up food, but he doesn't really eat anything, maybe just a taste here & there. He nurses all the time and he happy, healthy, and bright eyed. With my first I started solids too early and always regretted it ... we're following Max's lead this time around. I agree, sunlight & breastmilk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 

Thank you for your support, and for listening, and for telling me P will always need me. I guess I felt like yesterday's visit was a message that P is growing up and isn't going to be my baby much longer, but that isn't true.









I think in this country we push kids and even babies to grow up too early, you know? Mainstream, I'm talking about. If they don't have all their teeth by a certain date, aren't weaned by a cut-off, eating 4 course dinners quietly in a restaurant, etc. the message is that moms are somehow breastfeeding because *mom* needs to after a certain point and not because baby still needs breastfed, yes, even after 6 months or even a year. Our first ped always gave me "the look" whenever we announced that Jillian was still nursing. I actually started lying to him after 18 months because he made me feel like I was somehow abusing her or spoiling her or holding her back, you know?







We started looking for a new ped and have the one we have now. I LOVE her! She's got a baby of her own a few months older than Max and still pumps and nurses and she gave me a big old thumbs up when I told her Jillian nursed for 2 and a half years.

All that to say, if you can, interview more pediatricians. Find one whom you feel comfortable with and trust. They are out there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Well, WE GOT the HOUSE!!!!

WOOOO HOOOOOO!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm seriously having a meltdown. Tonight sucks.










no, it is not too much to ask. Not too much at all .... hoping today is better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

So DS is 3 today!
















Awwwww! Happy birthday & Happy birthing day to you, mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 

She came up and as soon as I got out of bed, sat us down and told us that my SIL is pregnant. Not dh's middle sister. His youngest sister.

She's FOURTEEN....

Half my brain is spinning, figuring out where I can connect her with support, services, and baby gear, the other half is numb with shock. This is crazy.


Whoa. That is some shocking news. You're right,she is just a kid herself. And he is, too. Sounds like they are very, very lucky to have a supportive family. Will be sending good thoughts ...

Okay, this is a very deep Monday around here ... I'm glad we've got each other mamas







I know a lot of craziness for a lot of us is going on off the computer. Take care of yourselves, okay? Day by day, hour by hour, minute by minute if need be









You mama's amaze me ... you really do! What a strong bunch we've got (and good thing, too, from the sounds of it!)

Much love!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I am NOT having a good night. Not in the least. That is all.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
And Sarah, I'm with Leighanne on this - Brad is REALLY lucky to have you, and you were MUCH better to him than he deserved, going off and tailgaiting like a college kid and getting plastered and then arrested etc. with you at home with a baby AND 9 months pregnant with a history of PTL?!?!? My DH would be in the doghouse for, um...a decade or so. But it sounds like you handled it with such grace and maturity and forgiveness and understanding - kudos to you!

And BTW I'm certainly not saying that no one can make mistakes - IMHO this was way beyond a "mistake" though! Not that you asked me







but I don't even think he should have gone 2 hours away or have been tailgating at all - he should be at home spoon-feeding you Ben & Jerry's and rubbing your tired, swollen, pregnant feet! (Boy if Brad reads this he'll be glad he has you for a wife and not me - but we girls have to stick together!







)

So what's your secret? How did you stay calm when you were so mad? I've gone off way worse on DH for waaaaay less. I have to work on my temper I guess









It's an event he had planned for all year. He has gone every year for the last three. I was planning to go with him, but didn't feel like walking around, so I stayed home. He deserves downtime too, and an afternoon to hang out with friends. He took it to excess, made a lousy call, and now has to pay for it.

So, he went because I told him to go, and because my mom was coming to spend the afternoon with me anyway. Had something happened and I had gone in to active labor, she would have been here with me.

I'm starting to wish I'd never said anything at all. He's a good man, he f*ed up, and I treated him like someone who made a really stupid judgment call, but is still the amazing, kind, sensitive, intelligent, motivated, responsible man I married.

I'm not sure why a mama who posts that she wasn't paying attention and her child rolled off the bed/couch/what-have-you and got hurt/went to the ER is worthy of compassion and understanding, but a man who got drunk ONCE doesn't deserve the same treatment from his spouse?

And I had several hours to wait for him, so I cooled off in that interim.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Half my brain is spinning, figuring out where I can connect her with support, services, and baby gear, the other half is numb with shock. This is crazy.

Oh my goodness!







to you on the mastitis front, and







to your SIL! She's got a long road ahead of her, but she's so lucky to have you watching her back.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I love my son. I really do.

But can I tell you how frustrated I was when, after only getting two hours of sleep all night and him fussing and fussing, at 7 am when dd and dh woke he went right now, flat on his back, and stayed sound asleep for two hours?

Why couldn't he do that at 3am?!?!?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I love my son. I really do.

But can I tell you how frustrated I was when, after only getting two hours of sleep all night and him fussing and fussing, at 7 am when dd and dh woke he went right now, flat on his back, and stayed sound asleep for two hours?

Why couldn't he do that at 3am?!?!?



























Awe, silly mama...that would be the EASY way out.







I feel ya!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 









It's an event he had planned for all year. He has gone every year for the last three. I was planning to go with him, but didn't feel like walking around, so I stayed home. He deserves downtime too, and an afternoon to hang out with friends. He took it to excess, made a lousy call, and now has to pay for it.

So, he went because I told him to go, and because my mom was coming to spend the afternoon with me anyway. Had something happened and I had gone in to active labor, she would have been here with me.

I'm starting to wish I'd never said anything at all. He's a good man, he f*ed up, and I treated him like someone who made a really stupid judgment call, but is still the amazing, kind, sensitive, intelligent, motivated, responsible man I married.

I'm not sure why a mama who posts that she wasn't paying attention and her child rolled off the bed/couch/what-have-you and got hurt/went to the ER is worthy of compassion and understanding, but a man who got drunk ONCE doesn't deserve the same treatment from his spouse?

Whoa....if that was directed at me, sorry if I offended you - I assumed that by coming here and venting about it, you were looking for some support - and if I were mad at my DH for something, I'd expect my girlfriends to rally around ME and support ME, which is what I thought you wanted - so, sorry if that was not the case. (Obviously we know you love your DH and would eventually forgive him, I was just amazed at how fast you were able to do that!) Yes he deserves the same treatment from his spouse - you - but I thought YOU deserved some support from US so that you could blow off steam and then act how you wanted to toward him. Does that make sense I hope? That's what I usually do - I blow off steam with my girlfriends and get it all out of my system (what a jerk he was, blah blah blah), and then I can go back to DH and work on making amends, having decompressed in a "safe" place IYKWIM.

Not sure if it was a rhetorical question, but if you're honestly asking my opinion about the difference between a baby rolling off a bed or whatever, and what happened with your DH, IMHO the difference is that one is an accident (yes, there may have been some distraction or whatever involved, but it was basically a pure accident) whereas, again just IMO, going to an event where other people are likely to be drinking to excess and other people are likely going to be acting like college frat boys is making a conscious descision to risk putting oneself in a potentially bad situation where one might be tempted to do the same.

Again, no judgement intended, just saying that I sympathize with the fact that his actions majorly inconvenienced you and you were upset. I apologize if my words were not the sort of the support you wanted, but I hope you know me well enough after all these months to know that while I am very opinionated and I call it how I see it, my intent was good and was to let you rant a little and support you by saying that you deserved better and it sucked that that all happened.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 









It's an event he had planned for all year. He has gone every year for the last three. I was planning to go with him, but didn't feel like walking around, so I stayed home. He deserves downtime too, and an afternoon to hang out with friends. He took it to excess, made a lousy call, and now has to pay for it.

So, he went because I told him to go, and because my mom was coming to spend the afternoon with me anyway. Had something happened and I had gone in to active labor, she would have been here with me.

I'm starting to wish I'd never said anything at all. He's a good man, he f*ed up, and I treated him like someone who made a really stupid judgment call, but is still the amazing, kind, sensitive, intelligent, motivated, responsible man I married.

I'm not sure why a mama who posts that she wasn't paying attention and her child rolled off the bed/couch/what-have-you and got hurt/went to the ER is worthy of compassion and understanding, but a man who got drunk ONCE doesn't deserve the same treatment from his spouse?

And I had several hours to wait for him, so I cooled off in that interim.

.


I know all about stupid mistakes from husbands that could cause ruination for the family...so I get what you are saying. I totally understand, things happen.

When DH was in the police academy (that he had left his job for and all our $$ went into), he had a stupid incident. They were ONE week from graduation, and he got into a fist fight with another guy. Granted, the guy threw a pizza at him (??) but still. I was furious. He was threatened with expulsion, and we were really stressed that weekend. In the end it worked out, and me flipping out and being judgmental at him wouldn't do any good.

So, I know where you are coming from. Hugs to you AND Brad.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Not directed at you, just in general at the mindset that he's a scumbag who deserves to be taken through the ringer and treated like garbage because he screwed up.

I guess all I was looking for was "wow, crappy day, hope tomorrow is better." Not "he doesn't deserve you and I hope he crawls on his hands and knees across broken glass to apologize."









So no, my previous comment was not directed at anyone in particular. It was just another vent.

At this point in my pregnancy, I don't have the energy to stay mad. It requires too much concentration, and I'm lazy.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
At this point in my pregnancy, I don't have the energy to stay mad. It requires too much concentration, and I'm lazy.









Great attitude. You're going to live to be 110 with that one honey.









I apologize for jumping on the "catholic guilt" comment. I definitely use it as joking term myself, but many (c's and non-c's) don't - they use it as a term meaning "innappropriate guilt" ykwim? and my point was just that guilt would be an appropriate reaction on his part to the situation. guilt isn't necessarily a bad thing, yk? sometimes it's justified.

and I guess for me that's the difference in those two scenarios. baby accidentally rolled off the couch b/c mama looked away and now she feels like crap mom of the world versus getting into a car drunk when i know my spouse is coming momentarily, but i'm too tired to wait. well, the first would be inappropriate guilt in my book, but the second would be appropriate guilt. doesn't mean that i'm some self-righteous jerk who wants him to fry or you to punish him, just means i think he should feel bad. i know i would! in fact i once drove drunk in college and felt so badly about it that once i got where i was going, i called my state trooper ex-boyfriend and told him to come get me and turn me in! (he didn't)

and your calm sucked more than anything b/c he could have felt a little less guilty had you screamed the riot act at him, yk?

trust me, i've forgiven my dh for much worse and i'm sure i'd be judged by many as insane for doing so. and when i vented about it, i often got friends who said things akin to "leave his sorry butt" which wasn't exactly what i vowed to do when i accepted him "for better or worse" yk? but i realized they just had my best interests at heart like BFM suggested and we're trying to make me "feel better" (and trust me, I needed to feel better!) though i didn't agree with (or take) their advice, i tried to appreciate the effort, yk?

anyway,







i just wanted to say i didn't mean to make a bad situation feel any worse with my comments. you are making your marriage work. you clearly took your vows to heart and too many times that's easier said than done. kudos to you for walking the walk, not just talking the talk.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I got mastitis for the first time this weekend. Woke up Sunday with red splotches in a line around the underside of my breast and feeling like I got hit by a train. Ugh.

So DH invited his mom to come up and play with the babies while I rested and he did some work. She's been calling to see about coming up for the past couple weekends anyway.

She came up and as soon as I got out of bed, sat us down and told us that my SIL is pregnant. Not dh's middle sister. His youngest sister.


So sorry about the mastitis. I'm sure you know this but drink, rest, drain the breast!








OMG about your SIL. I wish her all the best luck in the world. That's not an easy road ahead.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OMG - I have a DDDDC!!!!!!!!!!!







:

Lindsey???







: If not, please fess up so I can give you a big smooch - I am still cackling here.









:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Not directed at you, just in general at the mindset that he's a scumbag who deserves to be taken through the ringer and treated like garbage because he screwed up.

I guess all I was looking for was "wow, crappy day, hope tomorrow is better." Not "he doesn't deserve you and I hope he crawls on his hands and knees across broken glass to apologize."









So no, my previous comment was not directed at anyone in particular. It was just another vent.

At this point in my pregnancy, I don't have the energy to stay mad. It requires too much concentration, and I'm lazy.









Oh, good. Whew. Glad you're not mad at me. I swear I didn't mean any offense! And I CERTAINLY do not think he's a scumbag or that he deserves to be taken through the ringer etc. - he sounds like a very devoted husband and father. Was just trying to look out for YOU since YOU are the one I'm friends with and more concerned about, with your pregnancy and risk factors and all - I'd probably feel different if I were an IRL friend who knew you both, yk? Anyway, glad you (I hope) understand where I was coming from!

Hey I would never intentionally piss off you of all people - wouldn't want anything bad in my sin sticks as payback or something!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
and your calm sucked more than anything b/c he could have felt a little less guilty had you screamed the riot act at him, yk?

trust me, i've forgiven my dh for much worse and i'm sure i'd be judged by many as insane for doing so. and when i vented about it, i often got friends who said things akin to "leave his sorry butt" which wasn't exactly what i vowed to do when i accepted him "for better or worse" yk? but i realized they just had my best interests at heart like BFM suggested and we're trying to make me "feel better" (and trust me, I needed to feel better!) though i didn't agree with (or take) their advice, i tried to appreciate the effort, yk?

anyway,







i just wanted to say i didn't mean to make a bad situation feel any worse with my comments. you are making your marriage work. you clearly took your vows to heart and too many times that's easier said than done. kudos to you for walking the walk, not just talking the talk.

yeah, the calm made him feel even worse. Had I lost it, it would have given him an excuse to discredit what I was saying or feeling. Unfortunately, he couldn't do that, so it was more like a slap in the face. At least that's how he described it.

And yes, the vows I took were very important to me, and I intend to honor all of them...and it's SO much easier to say that than it is to do it.







He is a GOOD man. Just had a really really bad day. And he feels monumentally guilty, and has apologized profusely, and is making amends to ensure our family doesn't face ruin because of this.

I'm not upset or angry with anyone in this DDC, more frustrated with myself for airing our dirty laundry in the first place. Probably should've just left it at "had a crappy day"


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I promise not to spit in your next batch of sin sticks.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

anyone else have a babe with no teeth? we still don't have any, but the biting is starting to hurt even without them!

also i asked previously, anyone not doing solids yet?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I promise not to spit in your next batch of sin sticks.

















that made me spit pop!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

don't feel bad for airing your dirty laundry sarah. i for one (and i'm sure i'm not alone here) don't judge you or brad for his dumb mistake. Sh..t happens. and you deal. we're here to talk, not to judge.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
anyone else have a babe with no teeth? we still don't have any, but the biting is starting to hurt even without them!

also i asked previously, anyone not doing solids yet?

no teeth here














we've tasted some solids, but not offering them regularly.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*
OMG - I have a DDDDC!!!!!!!!!!!

Lindsey??? If not, please fess up so I can give you a big smooch - I am still cackling here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama*







:



SMOOCH!!







Thank you!

I can only imagine what people reading my posts on other threads aroudn here must think when they read it







- I LOVE it!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i love a dddddc thatt leaves em







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
also i asked previously, anyone not doing solids yet?

We're not really doing solids- we're trying the self-feeding ideas so when we all sit down to dinner we give him large pieces of things (pears, bananas, etc.) and he plays with them and licks them, etc. but I don't think he's swallowed much if anything yet!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i love a dddddc thatt leaves em







:

Me too! I always wonder about some of them....

But I've never had a DDDDC, so I wouldn't know!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
anyone else have a babe with no teeth? we still don't have any, but the biting is starting to hurt even without them!

also i asked previously, anyone not doing solids yet?

We're not really. Sam has tried several different things, both of the jarred baby food variety, and the table food, and the only thing she really goes nutty for is sweet potatoes, so I got a couple and pureed and froze them. It's mostly just playing with flavor and texture right now.

But we have 2 teeth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
don't feel bad for airing your dirty laundry sarah. i for one (and i'm sure i'm not alone here) don't judge you or brad for his dumb mistake. Sh..t happens. and you deal. we're here to talk, not to judge.

Thanks.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

OK ladies, I have something to say and I am going to try as hard as I possibly can to say it gently and clearly but we're not in person, we're online, and that is hard - so PLEASE, PLEASE give me the benefit of the doubt here. I am not sure what I'm trying to do exactly (except avoid putting the second coat of paint on my dining room wall







) but here is what I promise I am NOT trying to do:

--I am not trying to start a debate, argument, or problem of any kind (especially not anything that would get us in trouble with the mods)

--I am not commenting on any specific thing, incident, or person

--I am not trying to speak for people, but just to relay information

Basically I have gotten some PMs from a few different people (today and also a couple of weeks ago, so this has been on my mind for a while) who wished not to post their feelings here publicly for various reasons. Some were "officially leaving" and others were "lurking" and others were "still posting but holding back" on things they might have wanted to say otherwise. But all of them were saddened by the fact that they miss the way our DDC used to be, they loved this group of mamas and miss it, but they feel that lately, things among us have increasingly been taken out of context, misinterpreted, and had the potential to cause conflict, hurt feelings, and discord in our group.

I did not feel this way myself, perhaps because with the stuff going on with my house, etc., I haven't been on as much as usual lately and I had missed some things, but considering what they've said and thinking about it, I can see the point.

I don't know why I sort of became the one to post this, perhaps I felt I would take it on myself because I was one of the founding members of the DDC back in late Sept./early Oct. '05 and I know how incredibly wonderful and valuable it's been to know you all and journey through our entire pregnancies and the first 7 months of our babies' lives together. We are all very different people, but that makes us interesting and able to learn from each other. It saddens me to think that we've come to a point where some people feel afraid or censored or intimidated, and other people (I'm assuming here) feel judged or maligned or hurt. (Again, I am NOT just talking about yesterday/today but previous issues as well.) It saddens me to think that some of us are leaving for other threads, boards, etc. because they no longer feel welcomed or accepted.

I don't pretend to have some perfect, brilliant solution to this, but I (for better or worse) tend to be of the opinion that it's always better to say what's on your mind (as nicely as possible) and not bottle things up inside. Things will not get better if we ignore a perceived problem or discuss things all privately and behind each others' backs in little groups rather than getting things into the open and solving them so we can hopefully get back the amazing bonds and trust that we all had for so long.

Like I said, I am not proposing some magic solution, but perhaps one place to start would be that we should all give each other the benefit of the doubt, like I asked for at the beginning of this post. Chances are that unless someone is coming out directly and flaming someone else, whatever is being said is being said with a good intention. Why would it not be? So even if it's not what you might want or expect to hear, we should all assume that we respect and value each other and that we're all trying our best to share different views and perspectives (on a screen, without the benefit of nuances of tone, facial expressions and body language, etc.). Some people are naturally more quiet or reserved and thoughtful, and some people are more open and vocal and direct, and neither approach is right or wrong and those tendencies come through on chat boards just as IRL.

I hope that this will be the start of a polite and helpful discussion. I want to reach out specifically to those who have left our DDC (officially or unofficially) over the past months, weeks, days and hours but who might still be lurking here to come back and try to work things out. We are such an amazing groups of mamas. We are older and younger, wealthier and less well off, black and white, religious and atheist, liberal and conservative, etc. etc. - but we share a common bond in our mothering and I for one do not want to see that bond left to slowly dissolve because no one stepped up to try to do something about it.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Awwwww! Happy birthday & Happy birthing day to you, mama!

Thank you!


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
anyone else have a babe with no teeth? we still don't have any, but the biting is starting to hurt even without them!

also i asked previously, anyone not doing solids yet?

We have 1 tooth and our second was over 1 before she got teeth. Your baby's (sorry don't remember b/g?) probably feels good when biting. It takes a bit for the teeth to work their way out and you can rub their gums before nursing, let them chew on a frozen washcloth. If it happens at the end of nursing session then they are probably playing -- just watch when they start to slow down and unlatch before they bite. That happened with our first.

No real solids. We've given her foods to play with while we eat but aren't actively giving her solids. Penelope turns 8 months Feb 5.

*eartmama369* - wow! That's a situation and she (and her babe) is so blessed to have you guys in her life.

Where are you posting pictures? I recall a seperate place to post photos from the DDC. Here's some of Penelope.
Penelope doing what she does best.
Penelo - 5 months
Penelope - 7 months
Big Sis Tallulah - practicing her b**** face at the hot sweaty zoo







: Isaac wanted me to put this guy in the post.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
We have 1 tooth and our second was over 1 before she got teeth. Your baby's (sorry don't remember b/g?) probably feels good when biting. It takes a bit for the teeth to work their way out and you can rub their gums before nursing, let them chew on a frozen washcloth. If it happens at the end of nursing session then they are probably playing -- just watch when they start to slow down and unlatch before they bite. That happened with our first.

No real solids. We've given her foods to play with while we eat but aren't actively giving her solids. Penelope turns 8 months Feb 5.

*eartmama369* - wow! That's a situation and she (and her babe) is so blessed to have you guys in her life.

Where are you posting pictures? I recall a seperate place to post photos from the DDC. Here's some of Penelope.
Penelope doing what she does best.
Penelo - 5 months
Penelope - 7 months
Big Sis Tallulah - practicing her b**** face at the hot sweaty zoo







: Isaac wanted me to put this guy in the post.

Great pics!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah. I am really sorry if I offended you. I didn't mean to. My DH has done some stupid things and I've had to deal with them. Way beyond the scale of what Brad did. That's just life. I didn't mean to judge. I'm sorry if I upset you.

BFM. I don't know what to say. I am totally open to dialogue, but feel kind of clueless as to what the specific problems are. I hope that if I am someone who has offended another person, they would let me know, even now (i.e. belatedly). (That's an invitation!







)

P is crawling all over, I have to go, but will write more when I get a chance.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Sarah. I am really sorry if I offended you. I didn't mean to. My DH has done some stupid things and I've had to deal with them. Way beyond the scale of what Brad did. That's just life. I didn't mean to judge. I'm sorry if I upset you.

BFM. I don't know what to say. I am totally open to dialogue, but feel kind of clueless as to what the specific problems are. I hope that if I am someone who has offended another person, they would let me know, even now (i.e. belatedly). (That's an invitation!







)

P is crawling all over, I have to go, but will write more when I get a chance.

No, you didn't offend me at all. Don't worry.









And my thoughts exactly, BFM. If I've done or said something to offend someone, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok, as usual and now I have a lot on my plate with this house thing, I am wayyy behind.

Sarah, If I had an ounce of the maturity you have at your age when I was your age, I would be amazed. I agree, going off on hime is not a ticket to success. I am so sorry Brad got in this position and I know that you guys will get thru it.

Also, I am not one to say- Leave em no matter what it is. I feel bad for you Leighann that a friend said that. If there is domestic violence, its a differenct story but I have seen 3 divorces where I thought the hurt person should leave but I told them to stay and work it out. I wanted them to figure out on their own to leave. I didnt need them telling the spouse "Amy is right, you are a ____ and I should leave you." And then the hurt one stays w the spouse and you look like the bad person.

Maybe we should start a new thread as a clean slate and who ever is getting pms tell that person to come back and chat. Anyone? I already started the last one.

OK, back to getting the house sale ready. My realtor/friend was over this morning and we took pictures while the kids played in the basemnt. Once its on the web, I will post a link to see it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Maybe we should start a new thread as a clean slate and who ever is getting pms tell that person to come back and chat. Anyone? I already started the last one.

I think that is a great idea.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
We have 1 tooth and our second was over 1 before she got teeth. Your baby's (sorry don't remember b/g?) probably feels good when biting. It takes a bit for the teeth to work their way out and you can rub their gums before nursing, let them chew on a frozen washcloth. If it happens at the end of nursing session then they are probably playing -- just watch when they start to slow down and unlatch before they bite. That happened with our first.

No real solids. We've given her foods to play with while we eat but aren't actively giving her solids. Penelope turns 8 months Feb 5.

*eartmama369* - wow! That's a situation and she (and her babe) is so blessed to have you guys in her life.

Where are you posting pictures? I recall a seperate place to post photos from the DDC. Here's some of Penelope.
Penelope doing what she does best.
Penelo - 5 months
Penelope - 7 months
Big Sis Tallulah - practicing her b**** face at the hot sweaty zoo







: Isaac wanted me to put this guy in the post.


I love the curls! I love the rose pic,Were did ya go?

We do more self feeding,she will vomit if you try to feed her anything pureed.
She did get a big chunk of cucummber and gag alot.

I missed alot I skimmed. Sarah- your a biger person than I,I would've slapped him. But that's me!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I know I'm not a "regular" but I always feel welcome when I pop in here and see what is up with the June Mamas. I look forward to it, as a matter of fact







I love this group and feel supported, even if I'm not posting every day or even every week. I guess I don't know really what else to say besides that. I think everyone is welcome here









No real solid food interest (besides to play with really) but we offer it whenever we all sit down to a meal.

No teeth either, but my first didn't get a single chomper until she was 15 months old (yup, you read that right). Now, she then got them in 4's and it was total HELL for a while there, but from a nursing standpoint, I was kinda glad she didn't get chompers until she was old enough not to bite







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
don't feel bad for airing your dirty laundry sarah. i for one (and i'm sure i'm not alone here) don't judge you or brad for his dumb mistake. Sh..t happens. and you deal. we're here to talk, not to judge.

Word.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I love the curls! I love the rose pic,Were did ya go?

Target

Quote:

Well, I know I'm not a "regular" but I always feel welcome when I pop in here and see what is up with the June Mamas. I look forward to it, as a matter of fact I love this group and feel supported, even if I'm not posting every day or even every week. I guess I don't know really what else to say besides that. I think everyone is welcome here
Yup!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
BFM. I don't know what to say. I am totally open to dialogue, but feel kind of clueless as to what the specific problems are.

Well....since some people don't feel comfortable going in to detail....it's hard for me to explain the specific problems since they're not really my problems - my only problem is that I feel bad that there seems to be a growing number of people who don't feel comfortable expressing themselves here. I can sort of see why, but it didn't bother me so much (maybe because I'm used to sometimes being in the minority or having the "weird" p.o.v. on something IRL!)

From what I can tell (and please correct me if I'm wrong, anyone) the feeling I've heard from people is that: 1) our DDC has become "closed" to certain viewpoints (a topic that came up in the past was introduction of solids); 2) it's become harder for people who might differ from the majority opinion on things to disagree without being jumped on (this happened I think with a discussion on the U.S. military - I missed it but this is what I heard); 3) it sometimes seems that instead of assuming the best, some of us have become a bit "touchy" on certain subjects; and 4) this has made several people afraid to be themselves here, because they fear they'll have to deal with a confrontation or be put down if they express how they really feel on certain things.

Again, I'm not saying that *I* necessarily feel these things - just that I feel sad that some people do and that people I really like are feeling the need to stop posting here and/or leave entirely, and I wish everyone could be comfortable here again so we can all be who we really are.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I wish my baby would eat something insted of bitting my boobs!









Here's a steak have at it!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Well....since some people don't feel comfortable going in to detail....it's hard for me to explain the specific problems since they're not really my problems - my only problem is that I feel bad that there seems to be a growing number of people who don't feel comfortable expressing themselves here. I can sort of see why, but it didn't bother me so much (maybe because I'm used to sometimes being in the minority or having the "weird" p.o.v. on something IRL!)

From what I can tell (and please correct me if I'm wrong, anyone) the feeling I've heard from people is that: 1) our DDC has become "closed" to certain viewpoints (a topic that came up in the past was introduction of solids); 2) it's become harder for people who might differ from the majority opinion on things to disagree without being jumped on (this happened I think with a discussion on the U.S. military - I missed it but this is what I heard); 3) it sometimes seems that instead of assuming the best, some of us have become a bit "touchy" on certain subjects; and 4) this has made several people afraid to be themselves here, because they fear they'll have to deal with a confrontation or be put down if they express how they really feel on certain things.

Again, I'm not saying that *I* necessarily feel these things - just that I feel sad that some people do and that people I really like are feeling the need to stop posting here and/or leave entirely, and I wish everyone could be comfortable here again so we can all be who we really are.

Forgive me for my sloppy words. I am not that great at writing out feelings.

I will publicly admit that I have been uncomfortable posting lately. No one person specifically has made me feel this way and no one incident has either. I just have an overall feeling of sadness that I have lost something great and I can't really express myself well.

I love this group but I am terribly worried about what I post, what my words my sound like, if I post too often, or that someone may not like me from a silly slip up. I really am a laid back person in real life







. really!

I know that some may think that it's just a bunch of strangers and I shouldn't care about what happens but this is one of my only contacts with people who have similar parenting values.

ok, I'm rambling but I seriously love this group but am shy of making mistakes here.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I wish my baby would eat something insted of bitting my boobs!









Here's a steak have at it!

NICE DDDDC!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ok, I'm rambling but I seriously love this group but am shy of making mistakes here.


That's a feeling I can totally relate to.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmm, I don't see much of htese problems. But I don't read everyday, so I end up having to skim because there is so much that goes on in a day here. This is an internet group, I would hope everyone would feel comfy here to get the support they need etc... I think people need to just remember that you can't always "get" what people are saying over the internet.

That said, I am uncomfortable with all the NICU talk, so I stay out of it. My husband is in law enforcment, so I avoid those issues. Take what you need, leave what you don't.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

What mistaks are there to be made (besides that spelling one that i'm not going to fix cause im eating.








I've missed you lindsey.







come back more often!

I know I mostly only read, cause I dont' have time to respond, but I'm still here.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, let me put on my G/A cap here and discuss:

We were shut down a few weeks back because a few people violated the UA when we ( I am including myself because I could have contributed myself) discussed buying Sarah's goods, when someone would do a so long, farewell post, jump down anyone's throat etc. Also, we cant have an exclusive thread meaning we open it to all mamas who had a june 06 dd whether or not they delivered then. But we might get a few pop in who were in the May or July club as well and we should welcome them. So I changed the original post to omit the dds and birthdates and the list of who was chatting. We also had some issues where I had to pm members about what can be said and not in siggys, posts and some other things. I hated doing that but its my job here.
As far as this chat is concerend, no one should feel paranoid, intimatated, shy, or get flamed because of the views they express as long as its within the UA.

Now putting on my mama cap who chats with you:

I am sorry if my nicu talk bothered anyone, but most of you mamas were there with me 100% of the time I spent there. Also, two of the mamas who post here regularly also were involved in a similiar situation. We normally all post over in the nicu forum but sometimes it gets into this chat. As far as flaming one another, I think we have been chatting enough where some of us get too comfortable saying what comes to our mind and it may offend someone. Not all of us are perfect NFL, AP, parents with perfect partners who are totally on board with NFL and AP so those mamas have a struggle not only IRL, but when they are here they are made to feel inferior a lot of times. Also, this is solely for support and as BFM said we have some mamas who are new to parenting, some older, younger, from all walks of life and regions and we come together because we all have a child due around the same time. Since that is sometimes the only thing we have in common, you need to understand there will be diveristy in this and respect it. No one should feel they cant post or leave because they are afraid of reaction.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Katie - on the biting, it hasn't been an issue for me, but there are two schools of thought i've heard of. one is, pull baby off and strongly say "no biting! that hurts mama!" the other is pull baby into you pushing their nose against the breast so they have to release and open their mouth to breath and say the same thing. the second method is so baby doesn't damage your nipple by staying clamped down on it when you pull them off the other way. I'm sure one of our LLL mamas will have some great advice









Well, since that one nip, she's not done it again. I'm hoping that she won't, but I want to have something to do just in case. I was so stunned the other time, that I didn't do anything. It helped that I was 1/2 asleep since it was 3 am too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ugh, whatta weekend. Are the stars aligned funny? We have a lot of IKEA in our kitchen now. We've fought a lot about stupid things, and I swear every time I get the least little bit annoyed, I think "That's it, I'm leaving!" And I seriously think of how I'm going to manage the logistics, blah blah. Over something dumb, like him setting the oven timer that beeps instead of just watching the clock (while I'm trying to put a very cranky baby with two new teeth to bed). But in that instant, I feel so mad that I could throw it all out and just be done with him. I am guessing that's an overreaction. He's not bad. Maybe a little oafy. My fuse is way short these days.

new pics going up. at least a baby is cute.

A baby is very cute! I have these irrational moments too. Over little stupid things.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
OK, off my soapbox. Well, WE GOT the HOUSE!!!! We do the inspection on Thursday and my house goes on the market the end of this week. So if its still not sold in two weeks we will do an open house because Superbowl sunday with the Bears winning is next Sunday! A few of my friends think it will have a contract on it by next Sunday but we will see.

Congrats!!! I'm so excited for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I don't know if this would work for you, but it did for us - I am very anti-paci now because we had SUCH a hard time getting Teresa to give it up (thus why I never gave one to Maddy or Andrew!) She was 3 when we finally got rid of it. I stole this idea from a friend - basically I told her we were mailing the pacis to poor babies who needed them. She has a concept of the poor, the needy, etc. because we always pray for the poor and encourage our kids to give to those less fortunate (they put coins in the poor box at church, give some old toys away when they get new ones, help me make sandwiches for the homeless shelter, etc.) So we said pacis are for babies, and it's time for her to give hers to the little babies who don't have any. (I know, it's a bit manipulative, but we were DESPERATE!) So she helped us collect all the pacis from around the house and we packed them in a box with a ribbon and DH took it out to "mail" (threw it out) and that was that. That first night she fussed a little and kept asking for a paci but we said, remember, we tied them up in a ribbon and mailed them, they're already on their way! She asked for a little while but eventually went to bed, and the next night was fine, and that was the end of it. We also took her out to get a "big girl" present (I think it was a Hello Kitty backpack she'd seen and wanted) since she had given up a "baby habit." So - cheesy, but effective!









That is a very good idea. It may work too. The other day we were cleaning his room and I told him if he didn't help, I was going to bag up the toys and throw them away. He told me, "No Mommy, don't do that, give them to kids who don't have any!" Maybe we'll try that with the paci. We took him out for a "big boy date" the other night and left evie with the il. That night we didn't have any trouble out of him with the paci and then last night, he was up 3 times whining for it and it took him forever to go to bed. ugh I really hope tonight is easier.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Take what you need, leave what you don't.









:

I wasn't going to necessarily weigh in on this topic, but I can't seem to stop myself at this point...

It can be difficult when we're all passionate about different things, and there's a broad spectrum of beliefs and lifestyles here; even within an AP/NFL community, we're all at different places in our journey. It's often difficult to be passionate AND tactful, especially when the stakes are so high - and if there's one thing we agree on, it's that parenthood and parenting our children are some of the highest stakes there are in life...if we didn't all agree on that much at least, we wouldn't be here on MDC to begin with.

I just try (though I don't always succeed) to "speak" to others the way I like to be spoken to. Call it tact, diplomacy, whatever - sometimes online, though, the nature of posting makes it difficult to take the time to find the right words, especially with issues one feels strongly about...and since none of us is perfect, that's where a little bit of love and forgiveness comes in. I've read several places on MDC "judgement isn't always wrong" - that may be true, but it also doesn't do much to further a cause, belief, or even a conversation. Just as I remind myself (sometimes several times a day







) that my 3-yo son has good intentions behind some of the things that he does and is not _intentionally_ trying to irritate the crap out of me, I remind myself that in this imperfect manner of communication with imperfect people using it (myself included), that a little grace, understanding, and empathy go a long way, all around. Empathy and compassion don't necessarily equal condoning something, but they can go a long way in bridging the gaps.

Soo, when my hackles get up, I just try to follow what Caroline said above, and take what I need, and leave the rest.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Awwww....why can't I use my words as well as you guys? I'm always fumbling for a sentence to form....even now I am!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, peeps. I can't keep up today, have had mega upset baby. Wouldn't nurse for 6 hours. Took her to the doctor, and she has some fluid in her ears, but no sign of infection besides the low grade fever, which we're leaving alone. She's really sensitive to small changes, I think, because she's been grabbing ears and clawing at her face like she has a sinus thing. Her two top teeth are now totally cut. She screamed blue murder at the doctor's office when the doc looked in her mouth and ears. That's my kid. The doctor also said her chest is clear, and that hideous gasping sound she makes is just a new vocalization. And got her stats since we skipped the last wbv. 17 lbs, 4 oz, 27 inches.

Let's see. If I have ever offended anyone, I am truly sorry! Please PM me so I can properly apologize, if so. I don't know who all is mad about what, and I hope it's never anything to do with me. I am used to writing online with a sarcastic style, so I hope it doesn't come off the wrong way.

One specific incident a few months back really did bother me, but I don't know if it's worth getting into.







: I like the idea of starting fresh on a new thread.

Hello to everyone who is popping in again! Penelope is a cutie.

Sarah-Earthmama, wow. That is heavy news. Your SIL is lucky she has you for an example.

Nicole, I wish someone would just eat some dang food too. She grabbed my cereal bar today (one of those "enjoy life" all allergen free ones), took a bite, chewed, and spit it everywhere. We had a biting yesterday. I never remember what you're "supposed" to do when bitten because I am always surprised and yelping.

I want to know the stories behind Nicole's dddc and Sarah's (this baby is coming nutt first?!).


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Awwww....why can't I use my words as well as you guys? I'm always fumbling for a sentence to form....even now I am!

You do just fine. Some pig!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

On another thread I've been chatting on a lot, I was talking about an episode of Birth Day I saw on Discovery Health, in which a woman delivered her baby in the frank breech position. She delivered vaginally, and it was AMAZING to see.

So, I said she delivered "nutt" first instead of "butt" first, and got slapped with the DDDDC.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
On another thread I've been chatting on a lot, I was talking about an episode of Birth Day I saw on Discovery Health, in which a woman delivered her baby in the frank breech position. She delivered vaginally, and it was AMAZING to see.

So, I said she delivered "nutt" first instead of "butt" first, and got slapped with the DDDDC.









Well, was it a boy?







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and my contractions were 6 minutes apart, and are now 5 minutes apart, even after laying down, drinking water (and wine!







: ) and I'm having more crampy/pelvic pressure feelings, so we might be going to the hospital soon.

This is totally different from my labor with Samantha, so I don't know what the heck is going on.







With Sam, I lost my plug with bloody show, and my labor started. This time, losing mucous, but no blood, and the contractions don't even really hurt, but it feels like they're moving, so who knows?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Radiant


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Awwww....why can't I use my words as well as you guys? I'm always fumbling for a sentence to form....even now I am!

I thought your words were just fine, too!

And yeah, I too would like to know the story behind those DDDDCs!

BTW Amy - what exactly is a GA, anyway? Like a general mod for all the forums? (Fora? I thought it was supposed to be fora, but everyone now seems to say forums so...whatever!)

Glad we're all airing out our feelings a little and hopefully we can all relax and get back to being the best DDC ever!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, and my contractions were 6 minutes apart, and are now 5 minutes apart, even after laying down, drinking water (and wine!







: ) and I'm having more crampy/pelvic pressure feelings, so we might be going to the hospital soon.

This is totally different from my labor with Samantha, so I don't know what the heck is going on.







With Sam, I lost my plug with bloody show, and my labor started. This time, losing mucous, but no blood, and the contractions don't even really hurt, but it feels like they're moving, so who knows?

YAY! 36w4d!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL about the "nutt first"! Good luck Sarah - keep us posted!!







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Well, was it a boy?







:

You.freeking.crack.me.up. Seriously.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, and my contractions were 6 minutes apart, and are now 5 minutes apart, even after laying down, drinking water (and wine!







: ) and I'm having more crampy/pelvic pressure feelings, so we might be going to the hospital soon.

This is totally different from my labor with Samantha, so I don't know what the heck is going on.







With Sam, I lost my plug with bloody show, and my labor started. This time, losing mucous, but no blood, and the contractions don't even really hurt, but it feels like they're moving, so who knows?

Ooooooh again!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Radiant

Humble


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Terrific!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I'm so sorry - wish we could help...fee free to vent more if you need to









Thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
my SIL is pregnant.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamilkbar* 
also i asked previously, anyone not doing solids yet?

We give tastes now & then, and she ate half a banana once. But at this point, she's completely uninterested, and it's way easier for me this way. She's even stopped grabbing at my plate. When she starts grabbing again, then she can try more. I'm lazy, breastfeeding is so much easier than solids.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
NICE DDDDC!

















:

And yea, if I've offended anyone, please let me know, I don't mean to.

Long vent ahead:

Sorry ladies, last night was just really bad for me. DH was supposed to be home tonight. For the last 2 weeks, I've been aiming at tonight, when my support would be back. When we'd have a bad night, I'd think, only x more nights and then I won't be the only one here to deal with this. Well, he called yesterday evening and told me that he has 4 or 5 or maybe more days of work somewhere else, and he won't be here in between. So that's hard to deal with. Because my support is still gone and I don't know when I get to see him again, and this is cutting into his time home. But he committed to this before Katie was born, so it's not as though he can just say "I'm not coming." Plus, this is part of the road to a better job, so we have to suck it up. So I was already upset about that, then I put Katie to bed, turned on the stove to boil water in my kettle for tea, and she was awake again before the water was remotely warm. And she was awake for another 5 hours. And CRANKY. Screaming when I'd put her down, screaming when I'd hold her. Just nuts. And I was having a hard time with it.

We have many friends and family here. My MIL lives a mile and a half down the road. SIL lives 10 miles, and DH's Aunt & Uncle live 2 miles. Before Katie was born, we knew that DH's schedule would be as it is now, and every one of them told me "I'll come help with the baby whenever you need it, just call." And I can count with my fingers the number of times that all of them combined actually has. MIL won't come over longer than 15 minutes if I'm not in the room entertaining her. SIL has been over twice, but only one of those was long enough for me to get anything done. And the Aunt, has been here one time, but just to go for a walk with me. The first 4 months Katie was here, she wouldn't sleep unless I was holding her, so I didn't get anything done. There were days that I barely could eat because I couldn't put her down, and don't even think about washing the dishes or clothes. But I couldn't get anyone to come and hold Katie for anything. I didn't even want them to do my chores, just hold the baby so I can. After a while, I got tired of being rejected so I stopped asking. I still don't ask, it's just not worth it to me. At this point, she does okay most of the time, and if she doesn't want to be put down, she's usually happy tied on my back now that I know how to do that.

The worst part of it is, DH's Aunt & Uncle were approved to be foster parents a month before Katie was born, and they had a baby placed with them 3 days later. My SIL has him at least one night a week, more often 2. DH's Uncle is home every day, almost all day, because he is a farmer, and even if he weren't, there are always 3 or 4 other people in that house. So Aunty has plenty of help. But SIL won't help with Katie because she can't take her home.









Anyway, once Katie finally went to sleep, she slept about 5 hours before she woke up again, but then we had to get up for an appointment 2 hours after that and she hasn't napped today so she's cranky again. However. I'm getting the EO ready before she goes to bed tonight so maybe that will help her stay asleep.

Crankypants calls.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So DS is 3 today!














Here is the Monster Cake! DS put the teeth on himself, and also selected the shade of green...I had originally planned on piping the frosting on with a star tip to make him look "hairy", but between DS and DD, that was just not going to happen yesterday - so he just got frosted regularly. DS is thrilled, and even had to say goodnight to it before bed last night.









And, here's a recent shot of K - not quite 7 months, but the best one I have of her recently...Smiley

Here's to all of us having a good week this week!!!

Happy Birthday! And those pictures are adorable!! I love the cake. Caleb wants a "purple ghost" party.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I got mastitis for the first time this weekend. Woke up Sunday with red splotches in a line around the underside of my breast and feeling like I got hit by a train. Ugh.

So DH invited his mom to come up and play with the babies while I rested and he did some work. She's been calling to see about coming up for the past couple weekends anyway.

She came up and as soon as I got out of bed, sat us down and told us that my SIL is pregnant. Not dh's middle sister. His youngest sister.

She's FOURTEEN.

We're just in shock. DH is so angry and disappointed in her. I'm just blown away. She's only had her cycle for three months. She barely has any breasts and isn't even 5 feet tall. She's a child, for crying out loud. She and her 15-year-old boyfriend are determined to make this work, more power to them, but I don't think they realize how hard a road they have ahead of them.

I sent a copy of last year's pregnancy special by Mothering and a decent pregnancy book (as opposed to What to Expect, which is what she's been using) down with MIL, gave her a doctor recommendation, and a friend has offered her doula services for free. We're going to start to have weekly dinners with MIL, SIL, and her boyfriend and let them ask any questions they want. (Seeing as we're the *only* healthy role models of parents with small children they have in their lives currently.)

In the long run, we want to be there for them and this baby -- information, support, whatever they need to make this work. And if in the end they can't make it work or decide to give the baby up for adoption, either his parents or we will adopt the baby.

Half my brain is spinning, figuring out where I can connect her with support, services, and baby gear, the other half is numb with shock. This is crazy.

Ouchie on the mastitis. I hope you feel better soon.
Your SIL is very lucky to have you. I hope that they will be able to get through it. How far along is she?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
Where are you posting pictures? I recall a seperate place to post photos from the DDC. Here's some of Penelope.
Penelope doing what she does best.
Penelo - 5 months
Penelope - 7 months
Big Sis Tallulah - practicing her b**** face at the hot sweaty zoo







: Isaac wanted me to put this guy in the post.

Those are great pictures. I love the curls!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 
Well, I know I'm not a "regular" but I always feel welcome when I pop in here and see what is up with the June Mamas. I look forward to it, as a matter of fact







I love this group and feel supported, even if I'm not posting every day or even every week. I guess I don't know really what else to say besides that. I think everyone is welcome here

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Oh, and my contractions were 6 minutes apart, and are now 5 minutes apart, even after laying down, drinking water (and wine!







: ) and I'm having more crampy/pelvic pressure feelings, so we might be going to the hospital soon.

This is totally different from my labor with Samantha, so I don't know what the heck is going on.







With Sam, I lost my plug with bloody show, and my labor started. This time, losing mucous, but no blood, and the contractions don't even really hurt, but it feels like they're moving, so who knows?

Getting close! It's so exciting!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Some pig!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Radiant


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Terrific!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

My midwife wants to check me, since I went so fast with Sam in the beginning, so we're gonna head over to the hospital in about half an hour. Need to wait for my SIL to get here to watch Samantha.









I'll let you know asap what happens! Although if I do have a baby tonight, Lindsey will update you.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Long vent ahead:

Sorry ladies, last night was just really bad for me. DH was supposed to be home tonight. For the last 2 weeks, I've been aiming at tonight, when my support would be back. When we'd have a bad night, I'd think, only x more nights and then I won't be the only one here to deal with this. Well, he called yesterday evening and told me that he has 4 or 5 or maybe more days of work somewhere else, and he won't be here in between. So that's hard to deal with. Because my support is still gone and I don't know when I get to see him again, and this is cutting into his time home. But he committed to this before Katie was born, so it's not as though he can just say "I'm not coming." Plus, this is part of the road to a better job, so we have to suck it up. So I was already upset about that, then I put Katie to bed, turned on the stove to boil water in my kettle for tea, and she was awake again before the water was remotely warm. And she was awake for another 5 hours. And CRANKY. Screaming when I'd put her down, screaming when I'd hold her. Just nuts. And I was having a hard time with it.

We have many friends and family here. My MIL lives a mile and a half down the road. SIL lives 10 miles, and DH's Aunt & Uncle live 2 miles. Before Katie was born, we knew that DH's schedule would be as it is now, and every one of them told me "I'll come help with the baby whenever you need it, just call." And I can count with my fingers the number of times that all of them combined actually has. MIL won't come over longer than 15 minutes if I'm not in the room entertaining her. SIL has been over twice, but only one of those was long enough for me to get anything done. And the Aunt, has been here one time, but just to go for a walk with me. The first 4 months Katie was here, she wouldn't sleep unless I was holding her, so I didn't get anything done. There were days that I barely could eat because I couldn't put her down, and don't even think about washing the dishes or clothes. But I couldn't get anyone to come and hold Katie for anything. I didn't even want them to do my chores, just hold the baby so I can. After a while, I got tired of being rejected so I stopped asking. I still don't ask, it's just not worth it to me. At this point, she does okay most of the time, and if she doesn't want to be put down, she's usually happy tied on my back now that I know how to do that.

The worst part of it is, DH's Aunt & Uncle were approved to be foster parents a month before Katie was born, and they had a baby placed with them 3 days later. My SIL has him at least one night a week, more often 2. DH's Uncle is home every day, almost all day, because he is a farmer, and even if he weren't, there are always 3 or 4 other people in that house. So Aunty has plenty of help. But SIL won't help with Katie because she can't take her home.









Anyway, once Katie finally went to sleep, she slept about 5 hours before she woke up again, but then we had to get up for an appointment 2 hours after that and she hasn't napped today so she's cranky again. However. I'm getting the EO ready before she goes to bed tonight so maybe that will help her stay asleep.

Crankypants calls.


















I'm so sorry that he's going to be gone for a few more days. I totally understand counting the days and telling yourself that you only have to survive x more times. I wish I could come and help out. I'm sorry your IL aren't helpful. Mine don't volunteer either. They really upset me with Evie b/c my MIL specifically makes snide comments about how Evie's not satisfied with anyone but me and that she cries all the time if anybody else tries to hold her. She doesn't even offer to take her if she's here b/c she says she'll just cry. I told her that she cries on me too. It just rubs me the wrong way. Anyway, just wanted to commiserate and let you know that you are not alone.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My midwife wants to check me, since I went so fast with Sam in the beginning, so we're gonna head over to the hospital in about half an hour. Need to wait for my SIL to get here to watch Samantha.









I'll let you know asap what happens! Although if I do have a baby tonight, Lindsey will update you.









AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm seriously having a meltdown. Tonight sucks.

Is it seriously too much to ask for someone to come to my house for 2 hours one freaking time in the whole 2 weeks my DH is away from home? You know how many times it's happened since Katie was born? Zero.

NO IT IS NOT.







I wish I was closer, I'd help you out. How are you doing today?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I got mastitis for the first time this weekend. Woke up Sunday with red splotches in a line around the underside of my breast and feeling like I got hit by a train. Ugh.

So DH invited his mom to come up and play with the babies while I rested and he did some work. She's been calling to see about coming up for the past couple weekends anyway.

She came up and as soon as I got out of bed, sat us down and told us that my SIL is pregnant. Not dh's middle sister. His youngest sister.

She's FOURTEEN.

We're just in shock. DH is so angry and disappointed in her. I'm just blown away. She's only had her cycle for three months. She barely has any breasts and isn't even 5 feet tall. She's a child, for crying out loud. She and her 15-year-old boyfriend are determined to make this work, more power to them, but I don't think they realize how hard a road they have ahead of them.

I sent a copy of last year's pregnancy special by Mothering and a decent pregnancy book (as opposed to What to Expect, which is what she's been using) down with MIL, gave her a doctor recommendation, and a friend has offered her doula services for free. We're going to start to have weekly dinners with MIL, SIL, and her boyfriend and let them ask any questions they want. (Seeing as we're the *only* healthy role models of parents with small children they have in their lives currently.)

In the long run, we want to be there for them and this baby -- information, support, whatever they need to make this work. And if in the end they can't make it work or decide to give the baby up for adoption, either his parents or we will adopt the baby.

Half my brain is spinning, figuring out where I can connect her with support, services, and baby gear, the other half is numb with shock. This is crazy.

Wow, sarah, that is... wow. First, I hope your mastisis goes away quickly. I've never had it, so I have no advice to offer. And I think you're doing the best thing you can to help with SIL. It IS crazy. But it sounds like perhaps she and the boyfriend are taking some responsibility? Maybe they will surprise you.
My cousin is 19 (I think) but very immature. It is very possible, given her lifestyle, that she will find herself pregnant, living with your bf's parents with no car or job, and a mother dying of cancer. I think to myself that she is just too young for a baby, and I worry. I can't imagine what it would be like if that were to come true.
I hope I am not sounding judgmental.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Lets change the ddc to the teething club!

Yeah, really. Philip has at least 2 more teeth coming in (on the top). He is a great teething baby though, he just fusses a bit more easily and cries out randomly in his sleep.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara* 







I think in this country we push kids and even babies to grow up too early, you know? Mainstream, I'm talking about. If they don't have all their teeth by a certain date, aren't weaned by a cut-off, eating 4 course dinners quietly in a restaurant, etc. the message is that moms are somehow breastfeeding because *mom* needs to after a certain point and not because baby still needs breastfed, yes, even after 6 months or even a year. Our first ped always gave me "the look" whenever we announced that Jillian was still nursing. I actually started lying to him after 18 months because he made me feel like I was somehow abusing her or spoiling her or holding her back, you know?







We started looking for a new ped and have the one we have now. I LOVE her! She's got a baby of her own a few months older than Max and still pumps and nurses and she gave me a big old thumbs up when I told her Jillian nursed for 2 and a half years.

All that to say, if you can, interview more pediatricians. Find one whom you feel comfortable with and trust. They are out there









Kara, your post really made me think. Because I DON'T want him to grow up too quickly, or to be forced to be anything other than what he is. Isn't that part of the point of NFL/AP?
And I am going to look for a new ped. It's good to know they're out there. I have to admit, I hadnt realized how pervasive mainstream thinking was (ok, i know that's why they call it mainstream, but...







) until this experience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
And yes, the vows I took were very important to me, and I intend to honor all of them...and it's SO much easier to say that than it is to do it.







He is a GOOD man. Just had a really really bad day. And he feels monumentally guilty, and has apologized profusely, and is making amends to ensure our family doesn't face ruin because of this.

I'm not upset or angry with anyone in this DDC, more frustrated with myself for airing our dirty laundry in the first place. Probably should've just left it at "had a crappy day"









Amen on the first part.
On the second part. I understand what you're saying. I feel that I have, as you say, "aired some dirty laundry" here and in other areas on this board. I don't want anyone to have a negative impression of my marriage or my DH. I think we all have our challenges, but we're married/partnered for a reason.
I'm not judging you, and I hope others don't judge me or my husband. It's hard when all we know is the internet... perhaps that's even more of a reason to be constantly open-minded.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I promise not to spit in your next batch of sin sticks.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
don't feel bad for airing your dirty laundry sarah. i for one (and i'm sure i'm not alone here) don't judge you or brad for his dumb mistake. Sh..t happens. and you deal. we're here to talk, not to judge.

And this is why I







: ya'll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemama06* 
Hi everybody,it has been so long since i posted here.Icant believe our babies are 7 months old.Violet weighs 21 lbs!She has just started eating solids, mainly avacado and fruit!She is still a breastfeeding fool,nursing all day and night.
I have missed everybody here.We have been staying with my parents while we finish our house,we are almost done.I love my folks but i want my own house back!!!
I have loved hearing about everybody.
SEHBUB, baby blessings to you.
Kaitlin

Hi Kaitlin! Do you have any pictures of Violet? (I love that name, by the way). Tell us about her, and about your house! Good to see you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
selesi,







i'm sorry your hubs convinced you to circ, without telling you the truth of his own history with it.







and







for little P. (and his little p







). as far as vitamins go, he gets all he needs from bm, and a walk outside several times a week to make some vit d. kellymom.com is THE BEST place for info... with links to studies. i'm sorry you feel like your hub is second guessing all of your choices. that must be very frustrating and humiliating.
he doesn't need iron fortified cereal if you're giving him whole grains and green veg. ugh. the lack of nutritional knowledge in medical staff annoys me. just smile and nod, smile and nod.









Your post made me think too, Korin. Because I WAS feeling humiliated. DH and I argued back and forth for the remainder of that day, and yesterday. I learned that part of the reason he is very opinionated when it comes to Philip is because he didn't get a chance to be heard with SS. Also, I think it's because he knows what he sees, and he isn't familiar with my way of just giving P some foods and letting him play with them. He also believes in what doctors say. (For example, he doesn't understand why I see a midwife now.)
Part of my frustration is that I think he should research things before he tells me he disagrees! But his method of "research" is, I guess, the doctor saying XYZ.
Bottom line is that we're going to do what we want, maybe give him some vitamin D because we aren't getting outside too much (unless I commit to a once a week walk which I think would be enough). DH wants to feed P so we'll work on making it a family thing.
Also, I am going to find a new pediatrician.
Circumcision... will come slowly, but I'm committed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Selsai,







to you for what you are going through. And don't worry stilll about the adhesions. The remaining foreskin that he has is doing what it is supposed to do. If you treat it the way you would an uncircumcised penis, it will seperate on its own when it is supposed to. By deliberately breaking those adhesions you may cause more problems then if you let it reattach and separate on its own, when it would for a child who was not circumcised. The other option is what you dr appears to be recommending which is the vaseline and ensuring the adhesions never get a chance to reconnect for at least the first year of life. Essentially you are forcibly retracting the remainder of his foreskin. But if they do manage to adhere, you would have to break it which may hurt and cause bleeding and may cause scarring. It is common though. I think it happens in like 70+% of cases.

Feeding.... um, what Korin said







Kellymom is actually a really good source. You can probably do a search here at MDC and find tons of info from mom's who have posted about it before and they may have some links for ya as well....I thought that the iron in the cereals wasn't that easy for them to digest anyway? Don't remember where I heard that though...

Ange. Thanks for your knowledge re: circ. I have to admit-- I was really hesitant to post anything about it here or anywhere else on MDC. It makes me feel... like a failure. I know how strongly some people feel about this issue and I hope they don't judge me based on what has occurred in my life. Thank you for making me feel that that wasn't the case. (Ange, and everyone else too)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Selsai -







get yourself to kellymom and print off some stuff for dh. DITCH the ped, like yesterday. any doctor worth the letters after their name should not be someone who leaves you feeling like crap. a) an MD or DO does NOT a parenting expert make and b) hello! bedside manner?!?!? you shouldn't need to tell dh anything other than "i don't feel comfortable" to make a switch to a new doc. you are not an "uneducated hippy first time mom" or what have you...there *IS* such a thing as mama instinct and no one should "poo poo" that (including you!) trust yourself.

Thank you LeighAnne. You make good points. And although I am very assertive with DH, I realized I was missing one thing-- trust in myself.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Jessica, please go to http://kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/index.html and start there. Kellymom does a great job of linking off to studies, and it's such a wealth of great, credible information. Dr. Sears and Dr. Jay Gordon are also good sources for sane advice on nutrition. Even the actual AAP statement on infant feeding doesn't say "start with rice cereal." I've found that doctors do not always stick to what their own professional organization states, and I had it out with our ped about rice cereal. She told me to start at 4 months, yeah right! The whole rice cereal fixation started historically when original commercial formula recipes couldn't manage to add in enough synthetic iron. So fortified cereal was pushed as a companion to formula. Now obviously formula is fortified with sufficient iron, and breastmilk is a wonderful source of very bioavailable, well-absorbed iron. So rice cereal still sticks around as a cultural thing, and now they use the "least allergenic" justification.

I have no problem with introducing food, just to be clear, and if Philip is ready, then great. It should be a lot of fun. But you should not be made to feel like he's ready for food because something is wrong with your milk. There are plenty of studies and also different cultural norms worldwide that do affirm that breastmilk is enough for the first 12 months. I hate that women are made to feel like they somehow don't do as good a job nourishing their child as the child gets older.

I read your post in CAC just now, and my heart breaks for you and Philip. Think of it this way - maybe you can make it up to him by researching the hell out of everything in the future, whether it's rice cereal or how to treat the adhesions, or whatever comes up. You have an instinct for a reason, and honoring that instinct honors him too. I do think you can find scientific justification for all the things you mentioned as concerns for you. And, oy, but I'd definitely want to hash out the circ issue for good before having future children. Fighting that battle while hormonal seems like it would be infinitely harder. Lots of hugs to you!

Thank you, Helen. That kellymom resource is great.
And, as I said above in response to Ange's post. Thank you for not judging me WRT Philip's circumcision. You really have made me feel loved.
I think your response, to make sure I research everything from hereon out, is a good one. I think it's the best I can do. Thank you.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I third (or fourth!) the advice to find a new doc! That stinks that she made you feel that way. Everyone's already given you great advice and pointed you toward some good websites, but I would just add - another problem with the rice cereal is that the artificial iron it's fortified with contains an enzyme that: 1) feeds the growth of e. coli bacteria, which most of us have small amounts of in our guts, into dangerous levels; and 2) can irritate the intestines and cause G.I. bleeding, which depletes iron and can worsen iron deficiency (assuming that's why they recommend it). Wish I had an "official" source for you on that, but it was in our LLL training. Anyway, you can always request a test if iron is the issue for your doc (it's a simple heel stick). You can also take an iron supplement which will get more into your milk, or you can feed him meat if you're not vegetarians (which is a natural source of iron - much better).

Anyway I wouldn't worry - sounds like he's doing amazingly well!! Hey, he's bigger than my chubby guy! Andrew is not quite 23 pounds. So I'm sure he's perfectly healthy thanks to what you've been doing all along. Trust your instincts, you're a great mom!

And yeah, I think I know what you mean about feeling like he's not so much of a baby anymore and won't need you in the same way - I've felt that way before. I think I felt it most when Maddy was born - I expected Teresa to miss me so much and for it to be hard for her when I was in the hospital, tending to her sister so much, etc. - but she didn't. So of course I was happy that she wasn't suffering, but also sad that I seemed to need her more than she needed me - she was totally fine with Daddy and Grandma and barely noticed I was gone! (I know it's not the same thing as with you now, but I think it's a similar feeling!) Our relationships with our kids grow and change but deepen and become even more profound as they get older and can express themselves - there are new chapters but each one is wonderful and no one can ever replace mommy!

Oh yeah, and you asked how large is a large family, LOL, I don't have a certain number in mind or anything, and we leave the timing up to God (and extended breastfeeding of course







) but if I had to specify I would say - I hope for at least 6, I would love 8 if we were able to manage (financially, etc.) So we'll see what happens! So now do you really think I'm







? And yeah, I'd love to get pg soon (if that were even possible!) because to me, 9 months seems like FOREVER!! I wish pregnancy weren't SO long! I mean, if I got pg in the next couple of months, Andrew would be around 18 months old by the time the baby came. So anywhere from 18 months on I think I could handle...but like I said, I don't usually get my period back until around a year or later, so I have to be patient.

















re: pregnancy being FOREVER. ha ha!
I would like 3 or 4 I think. I understand now why people keep having them. When I was in the hospital, I was talking to my mom the day after Philip was born. I said "I want LOTS and LOTS of children." She paused, then asked, "Are you serious?" I had to tell her I was.
But, we will likely stop at 2 or 3. DH already told me we should have another now so he can maintain his SAHD job security.









I found your info about iron absorption really interesting; thanks.

About kids growing up. I have to say, I think when I became a mom a whole new part of me emerged. For example, I already almost cried twice today. Once when I was playing with Philip after nursing him, just looking into his eyes, the second after he had nursed to sleep. I now understand why my mom would always cry at things I thought were silly-- graduations, when I would get on the plane, etc.
So I want him to grow up, of course, but as most things with children are, I suppose, it is bittersweet.

Today I was at the mall (I was off today because DH was in Boston for a study) and buying a pair of pants for P at the children's place. ($6!) There was a woman in there yelling at her kids. The girl, maybe 7, said "I hate you." to her mother, and the mother responded, "I hate you too." It made me so sad.

Ok, off to make more cookies. I decided to try a week dairy free. Problem is that I have already pumped lots of milk and it's in the fridge, and it has dairy in it. So I guess I'll have to freeze it. I heard you should have a 3 day supply in the fridge in case something unexpected happens. I think that sound slike a good idea I don't like to give P frozen bm, so we'll see.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah! Exciting! We'd better be the first ones you let know! (just kidding...)

Look at it this way, maybe the stress from yesterday brought on the birth of Jackson. Now you can hold that over B's head forever.







(at least, I'm hoping you think that's funny...







)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Sarah! Exciting! We'd better be the first ones you let know! (just kidding...)

Look at it this way, maybe the stress from yesterday brought on the birth of Jackson. Now you can hold that over B's head forever.







(at least, I'm hoping you think that's funny...







)











Well, I DID start losing my plug on Saturday.









The shower was yesterday, and I think Jackson now knows that we've got everything we need for his arrival. He's banking on that.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok.. last one!

Kessa, that sounds rough, and frustrating. I'm sorry you don't have any support. Heck, I just did one day w/o DH and I'm tired! Is there any way that your DH could talk to his family about this problem, or do you think it's better left alone?

Lindsay-- I'm sorry there are times that you have not felt comfortable here, and I'm really glad you said something. I want you to know that you are very loved! Please don't be so critical of yourself-- just BE yourself (you know, the laid back you). We love you!

As for this problem with people not feeling welcome.
I actually think I am more comfortable with people discussing in a very straight-forward manner what bothers them when it bothers them. However, I know this may not be realistic. For example, if someone's personality bugs you, then that's not really fixable. But if a discussion about a particular parenting method (solids, etc etc) rubs you the wrong way, perhaps you could say why you disagree and how the discussion has made you feel. ? Some people may not have a personality which allows them to feel comfortable doing thus, but I wouldn't mind the honesty.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 









Well, I DID start losing my plug on Saturday.









The shower was yesterday, and I think Jackson now knows that we've got everything we need for his arrival. He's banking on that.









That's funny. You know, my shower was on Sunday, P was born on the following Saturday (water broke on Friday am). The night before my water broke I was at my ILs, and I said "Oh my gosh, there is NO MORE ROOM in my body for this baby!"
Funny how these things happen... good luck!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
NO IT IS NOT.







I wish I was closer, I'd help you out. How are you doing today?

Today I was at the mall (I was off today because DH was in Boston for a study) and buying a pair of pants for P at the children's place. ($6!) There was a woman in there yelling at her kids. The girl, maybe 7, said "I hate you." to her mother, and the mother responded, "I hate you too." It made me so sad.

Thank you. I'm doing a lot better today. Though, ask me again in an hour. Katie might be awake again by then.









I'm not sure I could live with myself if I told my child I hated her.







(And I hit that sale too.







)

Yay Sarah!!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Kessa, that sounds rough, and frustrating. I'm sorry you don't have any support. Heck, I just did one day w/o DH and I'm tired! Is there any way that your DH could talk to his family about this problem, or do you think it's better left alone?

Well, for the most part, the people that i would need to discuss it with are "victims." They manage to turn everything around so that they're the ones being hurt. So no, totally not worth it.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Well, was it a boy?







:

ROFLMAO









Sarah- I wonder if there will be a post tomorrow about Jackson!!

BFmama: G/A is Granola Ambassador. We are all over the board. Mimid mama of triplets is also one. We basically have assigned areas and help out the mods with their jobs. We also post (like I have) some gentle reminders of a ua violation or report if a thread is out of hand or has the potential.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah - give Jackson a message for me. Tell him, Candice voted for Feb. 2, keep it together man! Wait it out, wait it out.

Anywho, baby's first cold, so exciting! Where's the sticker for that one that can put in the baby book? Seriously, though, poor baby. She is miserable. But it's not nearly as bad as Tania's first cold.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

yay! Marlow only woke up once last night!

I convinced Lee that he is pushing it too much to have her pottied through the night already. I actually got some sleep!

Thank you everyone for your warm words. Although I think it is different for others I was posting less not because I was offended by anyone's comments...but for me it was just that I felt a lost of community or group spirit.

I remember reading this somewhere...maybe it was here! when I read things that I don't agree with or someone has seemed to have gone bonkers...to try to remember to AP each other as we would our children. I do this with my husband too and he the same to me. The affection (infection







) runs rampant in our household.

ok, ramble ramble...

Yay Sarah!

oh and the monster cake is awesome...I think I keep forgetting to post that.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Sarah, I was laying there thinking of you last night when I couldn't sleep...hope you are holding that little boy now!! (Or soon).


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

I am sorry if my nicu talk bothered anyone, but most of you mamas were there with me 100% of the time I spent there. Also, two of the mamas who post here regularly also were involved in a similiar situation. We normally all post over in the nicu forum but sometimes it gets into this chat..


No, it wasn't the talk of peoples specific NICU experiances that bothered me, it is my own issues. Surprisingly enough, there is life outside of MDC that sometimes us other posters have to deal with.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Waiting for Sarah news!

Crankosaur is much better today. We had awesome sleep. She only had one dose of Camilia. I think I slept through an entire nursing. I woke up with my top up. It was either her or aliens.

I hope Talula feels better! We just holed up and nursed our way through Harper's first cold. And lots of steam baths while playing with the baby in the mirror.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Crankosaur is much better today. We had awesome sleep. She only had one dose of Camilia. I think I slept through an entire nursing. I woke up with my top up. It was either her or aliens.


oh gosh! I really hope aliens aren't after breast milk!

I'm glad your crankosaurus is feeling better....I thought you wrote canker-sore (sp?) at first!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Still here, still pregnant.

By the time we got to the hospital and up to our room, at about 11:15, contractions were 4 minutes apart, I was 1cm and 75% effaced, -1 station.

Then at 2am I was 2cm, fell asleep, and by 8am hadn't had any contractions for several hours. It just stopped. So now we wait, and I sit at 2cm.

Sorry.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I haven't figured out multiple quotes yet, so in response to a few questions/comments:

Thanks, everyone.









SIL turned 14 in September and is now almost 17 weeks pregnant. Her boyfriend is 15. His family is thrilled. They're from Mexico, *very* religious, and refused to entertain an abortion. His mom was married and pregnant at 15. Since SIL didn't want an abortion either (although MIL did), this works out well for her, because I think (hope) they'll be a good source of emotional support.

MIL is frantic with worry. SIL only had her cycle for 3 months and is tiny -- under 5 feet tall, no hips yet. DH's whole family are late bloomers; dh and his other sister didn't hit full physical maturity until 17-18. She's afraid SIL is going to die in childbirth. I told her if it came to that, that's where c-sections can be a good thing, but I'm trying to find some research on very young moms to help her figure out what the real risks are rather than letting her imagination run wild.

SIL's bf is standing by her, so far. She's encouraging him to take all his harder classes this semester so when the baby comes he has a little more free time. He's also lined up a job at Burger King . . . to start when he turns legal to work. So it seems like they're thinking ahead (now, anyway).

She's going to take another term or two at school and then switch to a school-provided home tutor for the rest of the semester. She's due July 12.

Right now they want to keep the baby. I don't know how things are going to play out when the baby comes. I don't know if one of them will move in to the other one's parent's house. I don't know how they'll parent. I don't know if they'll stay together. It's just such a weird situation. Even two years later it would be easier to suss out -- at 16 they could both legally work, go for a GED or at least be closer to finishing school (they're only in 9th grade!), drive . . . right now they're CHILDREN and very dependent on the adults around them.

BF's parents have expressed an interest in adopting the baby if that's what SIL and BF decide to do. DH and I talked about it and we are also willing. We aren't planning on having any more biological children, but we can always make room for family, you know? We don't know bf's family but we want to get to know them. My concerns are that they don't have anyone home for the baby right now -- it would be patchwork care as various family members were around. We could offer a FT parent, breastfeeding, protection from circ, an AP environment . . . things that might not matter to a court, but matter to us. Am I being judgmental? Probably. But like I said, I don't know this family and that definitely needs to happen before we even talk about who could best care for the baby if SIL and BF decide to place him/her for adoption. Right now they both very much want to keep this baby and raise him/her together.

So right now I'm just trying to give her as much support as possible and help her educate herself about birth and parenting.

. . .

To top matters off, dh's grandma died yesterday.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Still here, still pregnant.

By the time we got to the hospital and up to our room, at about 11:15, contractions were 4 minutes apart, I was 1cm and 75% effaced, -1 station.

Then at 2am I was 2cm, fell asleep, and by 8am hadn't had any contractions for several hours. It just stopped. So now we wait, and I sit at 2cm.

Sorry.

Aw Sarah


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

earthmama sarah- sorry about all this! If needed I know a few couples in the Chicago area willing to adopt and do all this. Man, I have friends who cannot conceive and then stuff like this happensIts a strange world!

Another weird thing, I consider myself not a clutter person. Well, not so! The amount of stuff we are getting out of our home for the sale is amazing! And we dont hoard etc so I cannot imagine what other people have. The house goes on the market this week. We already have one couple looking at it this Thurday or even before. Once I have links, I will show you guys.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Another weird thing, I consider myself not a clutter person. Well, not so! The amount of stuff we are getting out of our home for the sale is amazing! And we dont hoard etc so I cannot imagine what other people have. The house goes on the market this week. We already have one couple looking at it this Thurday or even before. Once I have links, I will show you guys.

When we did the 500 declutter challenge I was shocked at how much junk I had lying around. 500 seemed like such a small amount once I really got into it. I always thought we weren't hoarders as well.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah,







. But selfishly, I'm glad. I voted for February 21 (I think?)
















Amy, I look forward to seeing those pictures. Congrats on the house!

Heather (was it heather?) I keep forgetting to tell you, that monster cake was awesome.

Sarah (Earthmama), you really put it into perspective when you say she is in 9th grade.







: I hope all of this works out well, at least as well as can be expected. And I am sorry to hear about your DH's grandmother.

I finally updated my blog.

Helen-- how is your elimination diet going? Is Harper seeming better?
Lindsay-- has Marlow come back to the breast? How are things going? (I am sorry if this is a difficult topic...)

Off to work. Missing Philip already.

Where are Lisa (Mearaina) and Lisa (Ecomama)?

What is the 500 declutter challenge?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Lindsay-- has Marlow come back to the breast? How are things going? (I am sorry if this is a difficult topic...)

What is the 500 declutter challenge?

She is not back to nursing yet. She gets really upset when I try to bring her near. But she is very interested in watching her little friends nurse.

I am watching another MDC-mama's baby for an evening soon and the mama has offered to let me nurse her babe if she gets upset....so we're thinking that will add to Marlow's nursing curiousity







I really hope it does. I am grateful for my pump but I hate it as well.

The declutter challenge was to be rid of 500 items within a month. It's a fun goal. You can recycle, sell, donate, whatever with the items...just keep track of how many....Amy would be able to explain it more though.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

500 clutter chalange sounds good I read sink refections by ? and I started small like 25 items a day,kids stuff mostly they come home with so much stuff!







: I try to do 5-10 items a room per day. put them were they go or junk it!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

SARAH- you called it!







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Sorry ladies, last night was just really bad for me...

Sorry Kessa.







That sounds really rough. It's hard when you feel you don't have any help or support. Wish we all lived closer to each other!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Still here, still pregnant.

Hey, you're making progress!! That is good - the more you dilate and efface now, the less work you'll have to do in actual labor! (Plus, um, I voted for late Feb. so I have a vested interest







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
SIL turned 14 in September and is now almost 17 weeks pregnant. . . .

To top matters off, dh's grandma died yesterday.







:

Wow, that is a challenging situation. She's lucky to have you as a positive influence on mothering! I can't imagine being pg so young - but at least it sounds like they have some family support and somewhat of a plan.

Sorry for the loss of DH's grandma.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I woke up with my top up. It was either her or aliens.

Hey, those same aliens strike here very often!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Another weird thing, I consider myself not a clutter person. Well, not so! The amount of stuff we are getting out of our home for the sale is amazing! And we dont hoard etc so I cannot imagine what other people have. The house goes on the market this week. We already have one couple looking at it this Thurday or even before. Once I have links, I will show you guys.

Yeah, I want to see the listing! It was pretty exciting when we saw our listing online. And it sold in 5 days so that was nice! Hope yours goes fast too! It cuts so much stress out once you have it under contract!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
500 clutter chalange sounds good I read sink refections by ? and I started small like 25 items a day,kids stuff mostly they come home with so much stuff!







: I try to do 5-10 items a room per day. put them were they go or junk it!

Isn't Sink Reflections by that FlyLady woman? I signed up for her email reminders and bought some of her stuff but I am terrible, I couldn't keep up with it and gave up







:

I am so bad about clutter. I have to get rid of stuff but it's so hard for me - I am notorious for boxing stuff up and putting it in the garage to get rid of, and then getting up in the middle of the night and going back and getting it because I changed my mind!









I have no idea how, but Andrew is sleeping through two guys laying hardwood floor. They have these HUGE saws and wood staplers and sanders and every time they do another plank the whole house practically shakes - but he hasn't moved







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
To top matters off, dh's grandma died yesterday.







:


So sorry to hear of your loss sarah. My thouts are with you and your family.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

medicmama I am almost afraid to ask but what does your DDDDC mean??


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

:

Howdy folks... I am sick. Yeah! I feel like I have been hit by a truck and J slept horribly so that didn't help at all. I have to send an application out and then I am going back to bed. I took advantage of daycare and dropped the boys off so I could get some sleep. I know, I'm terrible...

Selsai/Jessica, I know circ is a strong subject and a lot of folks get, um, disgruntled, when talking about it. But unfortunately, we are not all perfect and we all do things that we may regret, especially when we are harped on by drs. If you need any info to help you, just let me know. I'm there for ya... I wanted to delay J's vax schedule and let someone (doc) talk me into starting it sooner than I wished. Yeah, well, don't think I am going back to the dr, really gotta find a new one... So yeah, we do what we can...

Sarah/Earthmama~







Your SIL is doing a very brave thing and yes, it means that she is going to grow up kind of early, but if she had an abortion, she would too. Unfortunately, that is the nature of early pregnancy. You are doing an awesome job in supporting her and I will keep you all in my thoughts/prayers. And I am sorry about your dh's grandmother.







You all are having a rough month....

Teething sucks.

Sarah/sehbub~ Jackson can't come til the 8th. And don't be sorry! That babe will come when that babe is ready and we will be here cheering you on the whole time, even if it takes another 3 weeks.

Kessa~If I lived in Canada I would so be there helping you







Hang in there mama and come vent to us anytime.

RE: truth, I felt uncomfortable with the Catholic bashing. That may not have been anyone's intent, but that was the feeling that I got. I know that in our society ragging on christians is kind of free game, but it still makes me uncomfortable. My feeling is if you would not say a similar thing to a jew or an african american or any other ethnicity, please try to be respectful of christianity as well. I felt like we were attacking people personally. We don't have to agree and I think we can even express that disagreement with someone's comment, just if we could keep it from become a personal attack? I truly feel we are all trying to be as supportive of each other as possible, no matter if we don't agree on the way to support.... I'm sorry if that offends anyone...

And Lindsey, I have the same fear about typing something and being put on someone's ignore list







(now let's see if I can hit send this time cause yesterday I um, deleted like 3 messages


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

What? There's an ignore list? Please tell me more about this feature! Is it an option for me???


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
What? There's an ignore list? Please tell me more about this feature! Is it an option for me???










No! It doesn't work for a baby







I know, I tried it at 5 this morning and still got crawled all over and bit to pieces....


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

the 500 declutter challenge was actually invented by me! We over on the MHM board starting doing challenges for this and that. Well last Jan I said lets do 500 items. Some people were like- lets see I will try but then at the end of the month, we had over 10,000 items decluttered by that thread alone. So the Feb thread had a goal to beat us and it just got rolling from there. Some people were amazed they had 200 items just by cleaning out the garage, or closets that you rarely visit etc.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey, I got a DDDC! I feel so loved! Who was it? Helen?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Hey, I got a DDDC! I feel so loved! Who was it? Helen?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
to try to remember to AP each other as we would our children. I do this with my husband too and he the same to me. The affection (infection







) runs rampant in our household.

DH and I do this too, but we never really thought of it as AP. Works wonderfully though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Sorry.

Sarah, don't apologize. He'll come when he's ready regardless. That's a good thing. Even if it means some of us don't get treats.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Wish we all lived closer to each other!

Me too. And that's amazing that Andrew is sleeping through the flooring. I can barely get Katie to sleep through me opening the front door.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 

Howdy folks... I am sick. Yeah! I feel like I have been hit by a truck and J slept horribly so that didn't help at all. I have to send an application out and then I am going back to bed. I took advantage of daycare and dropped the boys off so I could get some sleep. I know, I'm terrible...

You're not terrible. I'm sick too, and if I had daycare, I'd totally drop Katie off and take a nap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
What? There's an ignore list? Please tell me more about this feature! Is it an option for me???









yes, yes it is. It's quite handy to keep away posts of those people you just feel like strangling.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh! I forget who it was, but someone mentioned part of their multiquote getting lost. It happened to me a couple days ago, then the next morning when I went to quote someone else, the lost bits magically reappeared. 'Twas a bit bizarre, and I'd already forgotten what I was going to say.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







:

Howdy folks... I am sick. Yeah! I feel like I have been hit by a truck and J slept horribly so that didn't help at all. I have to send an application out and then I am going back to bed. I took advantage of daycare and dropped the boys off so I could get some sleep. I know, I'm terrible...


Why terrible? You are sick, didn't sleep well, you had to get some work done and you utilized a great resource to help you get some much needed rest and recover time. If I had a safe place I could send the young ones for a couple of hours to play while I caught my breath I would do so in a heartbeat.

*Kessa*, you are such a wonderful strong momma!

*earthmama*, I'm so sorry to hear about dh's grandma.

Moms of older ones -- How do you keep the small toys away from your baby?? We've told the kids how important it is to keep the small pieces picked up, we've picked up ourselves - but they always leave something out and Penelope always finds it. This morning she found a bouncy ball and had it in her MOUTH!!!! I'm about ready to trash all their small toys.







:


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
This morning she found a bouncy ball and had it in her MOUTH!!!! I'm about ready to trash all their small toys.







:


Trash their toys ONCE...they won't leave them out again.

We have a playroom set up for hte two girls only. All their Barbie, polly pockets, etc go there. My oldest is too old for "toys", so the little boys get the family room...


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 

Penelope is a total doll baby. She sits. crawls, pulls up, cruises, loves her brother and sister, loves to get into the middle of their play. She broke her first tooth a couple weeks ago, exclusively breastfed, and a total love. She's so sweet and snuggly. I think she's 19 pounds and 27".

cute! pics?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here's my bathtub. ROFL

Our bathroom is a work in progress. We're trying to make the rest of the room work with the tub and the shower.

For a little perspective, here's what we had to deal with when we moved in.
Walls
Floor

Tell me that they didn't have taste in 1976.









OMG! Thats worse than our kitchen. wait, I'll get you a pic of our kitchen linoleum!! its sooo bad!! and our guest bathroom has a yellow (actually the name is "Harvest Gold")







tub and had a toilet (we've replaced w/ white and will someday replace the tub) Thank goodness they had a cute yellow/pink bathroom decor set at Target. Its perfect for the girls!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
The bathroom and master bedroom are the only rooms that the previous owners hadn't painted white and replaced carpets/lino. Well, and the rec room, but it's a whole different story. So yea, nice brown & yellow bathroom. And the master bedroom... It's got the dark brown panelling typical of a trailer from that era, but one wall is off white with like 4 shades darker foliage detail. It's almost nice except for the rest of the room. Then the carpet is some weird shade of reddish orange. The best part, there are lamps over the only spot to put a bed, and the lampshades match the carpet.







Oh and the ceilings. They have/had yellow stripes.









Gosh, what I wouldn't give to see this house in person!! please explain "but one wall is off white with like 4 shades darker foliage detail."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I've heard people say they poked a hole in it (or a couple) so that the child can't get any suction. That way he has it, but it's "broken" so he should be able to be talked into tossing it. Good luck.

wow! thats actually a really good idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 

I am going to bed now but leaving you with this weighty question: for those of you with a good sense of color/interior design, what color should I paint my kitchen/breakfast room/living room? I have painted or at least picked out colors for everywhere else in the house but I am stumped on this one, and it's basically half of the main floor of my house! Problem is I wish I could do different colors for the living room and the kitchen, but they flow into each other and share a wall so I don't think I can.
.

Don't know if you've painted yet, Im a few days behind







but a light sage sounds like it would be perfect in there! Its a great kitchen color, my moms is this color and it looks great, and it would match your couches. just a suggestion







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 

Is it seriously too much to ask for someone to come to my house for 2 hours one freaking time in the whole 2 weeks my DH is away from home? You know how many times it's happened since Katie was born? Zero.

I wished we lived closer. I'd be there in a heartbeat!! Plus, I'd get to see the house







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 

I've been thinking about gettign a Keeper or a Diva Cup - anyone here have one? Reviews? Suggestions?

So DS is 3 today!














Here is the Monster Cake!

And, here's a recent shot of K

yea, im wondering about the diva too.

cake is awesome!!! looks great!

Cute cute cute pics!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I got mastitis for the first time this weekend.

my SIL is pregnant. Not dh's middle sister. His youngest sister.

She's FOURTEEN.

Hugs mama, hope mastitis is doing better. ACK! hope the family is doing well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OMG - I have a DDDDC!!!!!!!!!!!







:

Lindsey???







: If not, please fess up so I can give you a big smooch - I am still cackling here.

Awesome DDDC!!!! Made me laugh out loud!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
don't feel bad for airing your dirty laundry sarah. i for one (and i'm sure i'm not alone here) don't judge you or brad for his dumb mistake. Sh..t happens. and you deal. we're here to talk, not to judge.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 







that made me spit pop!

Ha Ha, you said "POP"!! That soooo shows that you're from the midwest!! Cute!! I had a friend that was from Chicago and he always said pop, and for whatever reason it always made me giggle









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
OK ladies, I have something to say and I am going to try as hard as I possibly can to say it gently and clearly but we're not in person, we're online,









Well said and if I've ever offended any of you, it was completely unintentional and I'd love a pm so I can apologize. I love you ladies!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Crankosaur is much better today. We had awesome sleep. She only had one dose of Camilia. I think I slept through an entire nursing. I woke up with my top up. It was either her or aliens.
.

Man you're hilarious!!! Made me almost snort coffee up my nose!! If I only had half your wit....

glad she slept better last night!

Ok ladies, seems like I missed ALOT over the weekend!! Hope everyone's ok w/ everyone else now and we can start anew and refreshed. I really rely on you ladies. I consider each and everyone of you my "close" friends! If we lived closer I know that we'd be IRL friends too. We are all gonna disagree at some things, but we do w/ our IRL friends too, but somehow we get passed those times and appreciate and embrace each other for our differences.

Sarah, you still cookin that babe?

I know there's ton more I wanted to comment on, but reading thru the 6 pages I was behind, I sometimes forgot to hit the multi quote button









Just know, that I love each and everyone of you and even those that have left or are lurking (Hi meg)







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

OOhh Ange, hope you're feeling better, hon.







: If I lived closer I'd bring you some chicken noodle soup and some orange juice! Hugs hon


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Man, Helen, just popped over to Damnhandy to take a gander at Harpers newest pics and I must say she is one of the cutest babes ever!!! She has the most beautiful blue eyes!!! My fav is the black n wht one of her laying on her tummy. You see just a peek of bare bootie and I love that she's still got her socks on! Cute!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Gosh, what I wouldn't give to see this house in person!! please explain "but one wall is off white with like 4 shades darker foliage detail."

Well, Katie is sleeping in there at the moment, but I'll take a picture when she wakes up.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
OOhh Ange, hope you're feeling better, hon.







: If I lived closer I'd bring you some chicken noodle soup and some orange juice! Hugs hon


I just spilled a whole bottle of milk.







: DH offered to bring me soup and I told him I wanted a burger!







: Considering I can't keep down coffee, I suppose I should go for the soup....


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I just spilled a whole bottle of milk.







: DH offered to bring me soup and I told him I wanted a burger!







: Considering I can't keep down coffee, I suppose I should go for the soup....

















I'd bring you a burger, then I'd clean up the puke







:









Hang in there kiddo!


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Well, Katie is sleeping in there at the moment, but I'll take a picture when she wakes up.

Thank you







: Im actually very intrigued!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







I'd bring you a burger, then I'd clean up the puke







:









Hang in there kiddo!


True friend







: Thanks


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Selesai said:


> About kids growing up. I have to say, I think when I became a mom a whole new part of me emerged. For example, I already almost cried twice today. Once when I was playing with Philip after nursing him, just looking into his eyes, the second after he had nursed to sleep. I now understand why my mom would always cry at things I thought were silly-- graduations, when I would get on the plane, etc.
> So I want him to grow up, of course, but as most things with children are, I suppose, it is bittersweet.
> 
> Today I was at the mall (I was off today because DH was in Boston for a study) and buying a pair of pants for P at the children's place. ($6!) There was a woman in there yelling at her kids. The girl, maybe 7, said "I hate you." to her mother, and the mother responded, "I hate you too." It made me so sad.
> ...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Here ya go Kelly.
Our bedroom.
The room will eventually be the same colour as the curtains on either side of the bed, we just haven't gotten that far yet. And the lamps will go away and the header thing will go away, and the carpet, that matches those lamps will go away as well.


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Kara, your post really made me think. Because I DON'T want him to grow up too quickly, or to be forced to be anything other than what he is. Isn't that part of the point of NFL/AP?
And I am going to look for a new ped. It's good to know they're out there. I have to admit, I hadnt realized how pervasive mainstream thinking was (ok, i know that's why they call it mainstream, but...







) until this experience.









Stay strong, mama! Trust your heart.









I just had to reply, though, because reading your original post about your feelings while you were in the ped's office just transported me back 5 years to when I was sitting in our old ped's office, an already uncertain first time mama, and my Dr. was sending me the message I was breastfeeding and delaying solids for my own needs to bf ... every other mom I knew at the time was weaning (if they had bf at all) and doing solids ... I was getting lectures from my MIL about how my husband was practically cutting his own steaks at 3 weeks ... it was a really lonely time for me ... and there was this part of me that was thinking, "you know, maybe the problem really IS me ... maybe I'm the different one ... maybe I'm wrong? " Luckily, I had my own mama's support and shortly thereafter found MDC so that helped. I also had my dh's support - he was always like "you have the boobs, you make the breastfeeding decisions"









In my heart, I feel that I still started my first too early on solids (we started her at 4 months), she turned out fine, but I've always had some issues with the fact that I let outside influences guide me in that area (I mostly started her on solids to shut my MIL up about her still nursing). I didn't follow my heart in that area and I went against what I felt was best ... Now, as Max has past 7 months and is still nursing and not sitting down to 3 squares meals of table food, all I hear from MIL is about how he is so big he must "need" more food than I can make, etc. Only, now, I'm a little further along on my mama-journey, a little stronger, a little wiser (or maybe just a little more bull-headed) and *I* make those choices, for better or for worse, you know? And, okay, it helps a bit to be able to say "well, our doctor thinks he's just fine"









Anyway, just wanted to say that I haven't been in your exact shoes, but I've been in a very similar pair







It was a bit scary looking for a new ped, but I feel so much happier now knowing that the person who cares for my children, especially in the case of an emergency, is someone who shares some of my views and isn't constantly giving me the "look" when I say we're still nursing. Good luck!

OKay, where is the pacing the floors smilie? Sarah, thinking of you mama and sending good, healthy, labor vibes









Best Wishes, mamas! Glad to see Tuesday is bringing a better day around here for most of us.









Get well, soon to the pukey mamas & pukey babes







:








S, so sorry about your dh's grandmother


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok I think I have more than a second. Elijah is teething like no other. Very unsettled, fighting sleep, crabby, the whole 9.







:

I have felt the same about posting as others have said. Mainly about me leaving and coming back. There are feelings and thoughts I've wanted to share but I feel like it's kind of taboo and in some ways, pointless.

There's no time to go back and multi-quote everything so here's a







to everyone who needs it.

I hope we get a new thread going for feb. A clean slate is good for everyone, right?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Whoa.. Am I a thread killer or what?







:


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here ya go Kelly.
Our bedroom.
The room will eventually be the same colour as the curtains on either side of the bed, we just haven't gotten that far yet. And the lamps will go away and the header thing will go away, and the carpet, that matches those lamps will go away as well.

So you mean the people that had the house before you (obviously the Brady Bunch!)







looked at their bedroom w/ the wood paneling and said "Ya know what would look good here between these 2 lamps, some white metallic floral wallpaper!!" EGADS!!







:

And when you say "go away" does that mean disappear. Cuz I'd love to do that to my "Gold Harvest kitchen sink, oven/range, guest bathroom tub....Thank the good Lord that the people who owned this house before us had the good sense to put in pergo wood flooring!!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Hey, I got a DDDC! I feel so loved! Who was it? Helen?
















Good god did you see mine! kitchen talk gone bad!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Man, Helen, just popped over to Damnhandy to take a gander at Harpers newest pics and I must say she is one of the cutest babes ever!!! She has the most beautiful blue eyes!!! My fav is the black n wht one of her laying on her tummy. You see just a peek of bare bootie and I love that she's still got her socks on! Cute!!


When a good game of strip poker goes down,She'll always win cuz she just wont part with her socks!














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 







I'd bring you a burger, then I'd clean up the puke







:









Hang in there kiddo!

I doon't like vomit!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here ya go Kelly.
Our bedroom.
The room will eventually be the same colour as the curtains on either side of the bed, we just haven't gotten that far yet. And the lamps will go away and the header thing will go away, and the carpet, that matches those lamps will go away as well.


Hey I had those same lamps in my livingroom. Boy do I miss them. not


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Whoa.. Am I a thread killer or what?







:


Never!! I was just doing some diaper laundry or I'd have answered ya!! We all know I like to gab!!!









Amy congrats on getting the house!!!! JasN might get a new job that means we'd move about 2 hrs from here, still in MS, but also be closer to family. But that means we'd have to get this house ready to sell and that terrifies me!!!







JasN and I are both pack rats! Looks like I'll be doing the Declutter 500. That actually sounds pretty cool. We've kinda started by Ebaying lots of stuff and boxing stuff for goodwill and the Salvation army and the like. Im getting overwhelmed by the big picture though.







:

Ok, medicmama, its killing me! What does your DDDC mean? Im assuming its cooking related?, yes? I hope so


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

So since we're sharing our hideous house parts, here's a lovely pic of our Kitchen floor. We have hopes of ripping this out and the adjoining dining room carpet (who puts carpet in a dining room!!







: ) and putting in some off white w/ sage green diamond pattern laminate flooring in both areas

kitchen floor, caution, seizure inducing


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
So since we're sharing our hideous house parts, here's a lovely pic of our Kitchen floor. We have hopes of ripping this out and the adjoining dining room carpet (who puts carpet in a dining room!!







: ) and putting in some off white w/ sage green diamond pattern laminate flooring in both areas

kitchen floor, caution, seizure inducing

WOW. That's some serious floor.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Ha Ha, you said "POP"!! That soooo shows that you're from the midwest!! Cute!! I had a friend that was from Chicago and he always said pop, and for whatever reason it always made me giggle









I didn't even notice I wrote it...I usually try to say soda...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
True friend







: Thanks









I would bring you stuff but if you're already ralphing in your coffee I think maybe some clear fluids are the best.....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Good god did you see mine! kitchen talk gone bad!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Ok I think I have more than a second. Elijah is teething like no other. Very unsettled, fighting sleep, crabby, the whole 9.







:

Poor baby









Oh I wanted to mention that Marlow is now doing the downward dog...I think she is closer to crawling.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry. I would reply but I feel like death warmed over. Um, my vision can't figure out what is going on in Kessa's room.







: Gonna have to take another look. And Kelly, your floor is very, um, floor.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

It seems Elijah is happier with Matt today.







Marley and I went out and shoveled. Wee.

I'm starting to rethink going to Cleveland. There is a chance that Matt's friend won't be going so I could possibly go. But I don't know. It would be anywhere from a whole day without Elijah OR up to 4-5 hours. Not quite sure yet. I'm trying to figure it out. WWYD?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

4-5 hours okay. Whole day, can't do it.

Kessa, um, I like your bed.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
4-5 hours okay. Whole day, can't do it.









:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Ya. That's my gut feeling too. So if MIL will go (like she offered before) and hang out w/ family (right outside of Cleveland) and watch Elijah while we're at the game then I'll go. That way I'd only be away from him for 3-5hrs. We'll see.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sounds like a good plan. Aww.. the drugs are finally starting to kick in. Man, I couldn't take that headache anymore and had to resort to the drugs...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

so... whatcha doin'?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm bored with lying in bed but don't have the energy to get out... And reading hurts my head....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Ya'll are not helping here.... Time for a nap.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

sorry! i was eating dinner. well, we had breakfast for dinner tonight. it was really yummmy! vegan blueberry pancakes. i added a little cinnamon too. very delicious! hope you feel better!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
So you mean the people that had the house before you (obviously the Brady Bunch!)







looked at their bedroom w/ the wood paneling and said "Ya know what would look good here between these 2 lamps, some white metallic floral wallpaper!!" EGADS!!

And when you say "go away" does that mean disappear.

Yea, the people who lived here before us were DH's brother and his family







and we know they didn't pick this stuff. They painted nearly the whole house white. FTR, the only thing I'm allowing to be painted white is ceilings.

And yea, go away means that I'm going to throw them in my truck and haul them away.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Hey I had those same lamps in my livingroom. Boy do I miss them. not











Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
kitchen floor, caution, seizure inducing

Yikes. Cute kid though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Um, my vision can't figure out what is going on in Kessa's room.









And I don't notice it in person, but that picture is like WHOA. Nothing is centered.







They installed the lamp centered in the trailer, then put a closet in. So the lights are totally off center for the actual room. Then the stupid header and the wall board. Then the bed is off because of the pack & play Katie sleeps in. Wow. If we're not driving out to meet DH tomorrow, I'm moving our mattress and Katie's bed out of there and starting demos.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Kessa, um, I like your bed.

Me too. We got it at IKEA. Can't remember what it's called, can't find the catalog, and it's doesn't appear to be listed online anymore. lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
so... whatcha doin'?

Listening to a crank pot. Someone tell me why you aren't supposed to put teething toys in the freezer. She stops crying as soon as she gets one that's been in the freezer, if I just put them in the fridge she couldn't care less. But the frozen ones do the trick apparently. I just wish she'd take a nap.







:

I also am starting to feel like I've accomplished some small things. I still have boxes that I need to take to the basement, but I've cleaned out our addition and hooked up the big tv and the speakers and all that in there for DH. And I even managed to take all the garbage (2 big bags!) out to the garage when I went to feed the horse. Hooray!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh yea, and none of this stuff is actually wallpaper. It's all vinyl that's been bonded to the board behind it. It's ridiculous. We ended up painting over the stuff in the bathroom because I tried to take off some of it, and it took me 2 days to take it off a board that is 4' x 8'. And it took off a big chunk of the board too. Gotta find a picture to hang over that. hehe.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

It's all good. I think the nap helped. Maybe one more power nap and I can function tomorrow...Wondering if I should take tomorrow off to sleep and veg as well....

Still not up to multi-quoting or even quoting so...

Lisa~Pancakes sound good. Not sure what is going on for dinner around here. That's dh's domain... I can't plan meals







: Well, I can, but not every night. Maybe once or twice a week...

Kessa~I'm glad it wasn't just me with the pic. I had to lie down thinking I was worse than I thought







Our bedroom set is from levitz. Let's see if I can find it...Oh, here it is It is actually my first official bedroom set ever in life... And Christian has this one... Only the bed/drawers underneath, desk and bureau though... Of course, he spends half his time in our bed anyway (the reason for the king...) but we had to get him a big boy set and set up HIS room for playing and such before J came.... His drawers are multi-colored though a red and then a blue. And it comes with ones you can change it out with black when he gets older and things red and blue is too babyish. Cause, um, I am not buying another bedroom set for him when he gets older







I have a friend who when her son turned 5 she bought him a full size bedroom set. More power to her but my kid will be in a twin until he goes to college/buys a full himself







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Listening to a crank pot. Someone tell me why you aren't supposed to put teething toys in the freezer. She stops crying as soon as she gets one that's been in the freezer, if I just put them in the fridge she couldn't care less. But the frozen ones do the trick apparently. I just wish she'd take a nap.







:

I think it can get too cold and burn her gums or something?? Maybe if you put it in the freezer but took it out before it got too frozen or try a wet wash cloth. J seems to really appreciate those...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Ange, I love your bedroom set. We looked at some like that, but we decided we're too cheap.







And we're planning on building a place in the next few years, and we don't know what scheme we're going to go with yet.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Ange, I love your bedroom set. We looked at some like that, but we decided we're too cheap.







And we're planning on building a place in the next few years, and we don't know what scheme we're going to go with yet.

Thanks! I um, never plan on moving again.







This is our first house and I hope our last. My plan is that by the time I retire I can have my mortgage paid off as long as I don't try to move again. It is big enough that I don't have to worry about trying to upgrade or anything and can slowly do the improvements I need to make it ours. And yeah, the set was not cheap but as I said it was my first and really wanted something that was I don't know... permanent. Not sure if that makes sense... Growing up we always rented and got everything second hand (being poor is better for the environment







) and I think because of renting, I never felt like we had a family home so that was important to me.. giving my kids a home...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

All I can think about is how I DO NOT want to be a lawyer. I just don't. I reeeeeally want to open a child-themed store. Am I insane? Please advise.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Totally insane. Where do you want to open said store? there are some great spots available right by my house, near the pizza place, the coffee shop and the little local movie theater.








How can I help?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, getting a house ready for sale is a big pain in the ars. When we bought this house 10 years ago last month, it had puke brown carpet all thru out, velvet wallpaper in our room, a gold/brown bathroom, yellow and orange kitchen a wall between the kitchen and dining room, nasty overgrown bushes, and about 5 too mature trees in the back.

In 10 years, we have updated everything but the vinyl floor in the laundry room. So the price tag we have on it and its priced to sell we figure out that for every dollar we paid in taxes, mortgage, interest, and sweat equity, we are getting dollar for dollar back. So basically we lived rent free for 10 years. The house we bought is 15 grand more than we will sell this house for but we will gut the kitchen right away and update all 3 baths within 24 mos. Also it has a huge unfinished bsmt which is perfect. We will do something once we figure out what we will use it for.
But I am getting pumped to sell this quickly. We already have people coming to look at it on Thurday and it goes on the MLS on Friday.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

That would be a great location. I was thinking on Milwaukie in the Brooklyn neighborhood seems to be up and coming for cool businesses. But I haven't seen a lot of availability. Your area would be good cause it's really familyish and not too close to any other similar stores.

I don't know how you can help. Uh, tell my parents I'm not an idiot?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Veddy interesting, Candice. My friend has a children's boutique. I was just talking to her today because she has a plan for me to take ownership of the online portion. I may not take this opportunity, but she's also leaving the lease on a great space, and I've always wanted to do a general gift store or clothing boutique. This will make my third career, none of which have anything to do with my degree. Haha. I told my parents I retired a few years ago. They don't know what to think, nor do they get a say anymore. Tell them you are a renaissance woman. What are they gonna do?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd looooove to be part of a natural family store or something







: thats how I can help


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Totally insane. Where do you want to open said store? there are some great spots available right by my house, near the pizza place, the coffee shop and the little local movie theater.








How can I help?

















:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I plan on sitting for my CPA (once I finish some more classes...) I can do taxes!

Anyone else have wrestling matches every diaper and clothing change? Back to it...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Veddy interesting, Candice. My friend has a children's boutique. I was just talking to her today because she has a plan for me to take ownership of the online portion. I may not take this opportunity, but she's also leaving the lease on a great space, and I've always wanted to do a general gift store or clothing boutique. This will make my third career, none of which have anything to do with my degree. Haha. I told my parents I retired a few years ago. They don't know what to think, nor do they get a say anymore. Tell them you are a renaissance woman. What are they gonna do?

It's good to know others aren't using their degrees.







A renaissance woman...I like that... The problem with my parents is that I'm going to have to ask them to help with $$$, as I have no collateral and no other good reason for a bank to give me a loan.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I'd looooove to be part of a natural family store or something







: thats how I can help









Hmmm...well, perhaps we should talk... My vision of what I would open does have nf elements to it. Organic and natural clothing and products and furniture. I'm really into promoting our local resources. I really want to feature wahm products and not kill them with a huge commission, yk?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







:









I knew it.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Ah, husband took over the wrestling match. Hey, your vision for your store sounds wonderful. And it's not like it isn't a great idea/completely doable. But yeah, starting your own business is definitely more risky. But you have to do what feels right for you. And if you are happy, you are a better mommy, which makes for happy kids...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

candice, that sounds awesome!! lets chat!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Candice~Crazy, maybe, but absolutely doable! You've got to do something that makes you happy! I have this secret dream of being a doula, but I'm not agressive enough to actually do it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Anyone else have wrestling matches every diaper and clothing change? Back to it...

Oh yeah! We have huge ones here. Although I have discovered she is fascinated with the A&D tube and therefore will tolerate changes a little more if I can hand it to her first. I love the times (although they are few and far between these days) when she lifts her little legs and bum into the air for me. So cute!









I went to the doc tonight. I never go to the doc, but I had cramps all day and I was afraid it was something bad. I knew it wasn't AF, she made her presence known last week. So, I have a bladder infection. Ouchie. Reminds me of the pitocin contractions with Caleb...
He gave me some antibiotics and a rx for some kind of pain relief thing, so hopefully tomorrow will be better.

In a move of pity for myself, I stopped by Dairy Queen on the way home and treated dh and myself to a blizzard.

But, I'm off to bed, more testing tomorrow, so I should be able to get on periodically throughout the day.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm off too. J is down, dh is trying to get C down...

Helen, how did Harper do today by the way? Hope she is feeling better and nursing again...

Hope Sarah is still pregnant.... February 8....

Amy, you are superwoman cause I can't imagine having that much energy to get a house ready for sale right now... Of course, you June baby is 1... but still. How is Maggie doing by the way???

Gotta get my Ruby fix tomorrow.... I got my Harper fix today and man that's an adorable baby...

G'night....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh yeah! Katie! So so sorry about the Bladder infections. Those suck!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

new Ruby up today







cuuuuuuute ruby too!

Like there is anything other than cute ruby.


----------



## mamamilkbar (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
new Ruby up today







cuuuuuuute ruby too!

Like there is anything other than cute ruby.

she is sooooooo cute!!

candice, love the idea of your store!

don't have much time to post for the next couple wks, i'll be quite busy.. update later with everything that's going on!

have a great day!!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Re: Moving. We bought this house as an interim house. We needed a place for people stay when they came to visit us when Katie was born. Previously, we lived in a travel trailer for 2 years. We loved that. Got to see some of the country, and I got to see DH. There were points that we would not have seen each other for months had we not lived in that. We intend to build our own place or start flipping houses, not sure which. The market right now is a bit of a hinderance to anything. So we're left now with the decision of either finishing this place off quick, or keeping it and building a place a bit north of the current residence. Realistically, we could burn this trailer to the ground and sell it for what we paid for it in April.

Re: wrestling matches... I have a small rotation of exciting toys that I let her play with during diaper changes and getting dressed. It changes every day or two, and keeps her attention well enough that we don't generally have much wrestling.

Candice, you should totally follow your heart. If it's telling you to start a childrens store, then go for it. I think you'll do great. And hey, you can take your kids with you if you want!

In baby news, she's figured out that she can go forward now. And it took about 2 minutes of that to decide she'd rather stand than crawl and now she's mad again. She also has figured out how to go from lying down to sitting up. Time to start babyproofing, I guess. I can procrastinate no longer.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Hehe. My guilty pleasure is www.marestare.com. Live video of horses giving birth.







Saw a brand new clydesdale tonight.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.visualtour.com/shownp.asp?t=880560&sk=42

here is my house that I am selling, mind you my new house looks nothing like this but will eventually!







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Amy, your house is so beautiful! I particularly like all of the wood you've used. You and Bob must really enjoy remodeling to jump into it again.

Katie, I'm sorry to hear about the bladder infection.

Candice. I hear ya! I told my mom I already decided what my second career would be. "You should probably have a first career first" she said. ! I say, seriously look at doing what you really want to do. Life is short. There are plenty of people who either wish they'd never entered the law, or who would bail out if they weren't stuck in their golden handcuffs. You don't have to be one of them.

I want to do something with mothers/children too. One day, maybe.









Off to work!

helen. Thank you for my DDDC.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
It's good to know others aren't using their degrees.







A renaissance woman...I like that... The problem with my parents is that I'm going to have to ask them to help with $$$, as I have no collateral and no other good reason for a bank to give me a loan.









Check out this month's issue of Business 2.0. There's a great spread on green businesses and how popular and profitable they are becoming. It might be possible to write a really kickass business plan and get funding, possibly through a combo of micro-loans, although it doesn't hurt to try the regular bank route as well. The worst they can say is no, but you needed to write a business plan anyway, so not much effort lost. There are so many resources just for women (I've got a list somewhere if you want), and I'd talk to the city as well and see if there are any grants. My friend has financed her store through bank loans and grants from our city's programs for encouraging redevelopment downtown. She's made some questionable decisions later, haha, but she did start off with plenty of funding that way. Also see sba.gov if you haven't already.

Seriously, I am itching to get my hands on that retail space. I used to be a buyer/manager for a bookstore, so I have experience in that area, and I feel like I know exactly what I'd do. It's quite the bug. And it's also a fun job...you are meeting all kinds of people all day, and you can bring kids to a kid-friendly store.

Harper slept til 8 am today instead of the usual 6:40 on the dot. I am trying to figure out exactly what changed so I can replicate it exactly. We put her to bed earlier than usual, that's all.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
new Ruby up today







cuuuuuuute ruby too!

Like there is anything other than cute ruby.

Seriously. There isn't.

I'm not even going to attempt to multiquote anything, I'd max out the site's bandwidth, I missed too much. Let's see what I can remember...








to Selesai, Kessa, and I know I'm missing a couple others.....sorry if I didn't mention you!

Amy, great house! Good luck selling

Ange and Katie, hope you're feeling better

Lisa, hope your game plan works out

Loving all the house discussions and pictures (for better or worse)...we hit the jackpot as ours was recently painted and updated when we bought it, and we liked the colors. Only thing we're not crazy about is the original 1922 million times painted over kitchen cabinets currently in a federal blue, and the kitchen linoleum that always looks dirty (which can be convenient if it is actually dirty, but sucks after I clean it and it still looks dirty). The rest of the house has great colors, the original 1922 hardwoods or good carpet. The bathroom is TINY, the bedrooms small, and the closets are practically noexistant, but it works well for us and our purposes. We have a finished attic that is the size of the whole house, so it's where we spend out days while I work, and DS has plenty of room to run around.

Candice, I think the store is a great idea - and I'm another one not using my degree...it's in History - focus on the Middle Ages....with a minor in Anthropology...and I'm currently a medical editor.







:

Helen, I've been saying since about my senior year of college that I wanted to be a renaissance woman...that I didn't want to follow in my friends' footsteps who were so pigeonholed in their coursework. They all had 0 or 1 electives per semester, and I had 2 or 3, depending on the semester. I took all sorts of great classes, genetics, evolutionary science, so many great anthro classes, even some business courses. It was exactly what I wanted out of college. All I can say is thank God I found a job I love, even if it's not in my college degree field, and that my parents valued a well-rounded education, or they'd be pi$$ed!! I like to think of myself as a Jack of all trades, and master of _some_









And, I wouldn't be surprised if the earlier bedtime did it - it seems counterintuitive, but sometimes works. We're settled into the 6:30-7am wakeup too here, and she goes down to sleep around 8pm now. It's just as well she's up so early, I start work at 6am anyway and DS is usually up around 6:30 as well.

DD has started a charming new going to sleep routine for both bedtime and naptime - she'll nurse, then cry, then nurse, then cry, the switch sides, then nurse, then cry, then pop off, flail and wail for a few minutes, and she's out.














: last night she started wailing in my arms, so I just gave her some space on the bed. She flopped around for about 5 minutes and then was out like a light for 5 hours. I gotta say it's not so fun for the nerves or eardrums right now. She doesn't want to be completely alone, but she doesn't seem to want me to actively try to "help" her get to sleep. Good times, good times. Gotta love teeth and milestones to screw the berries - we've got 3 teeth coming, downward dog here too, and almost sitting up from lying down.

DS has "outside the lines" art class in a little while (at the local discovery center - using unconventional materials and media, should be very interesting and fun!)...so we gots to go. Have a good one everybody!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Heather - forgot to say - I have a DIVA and love it. Absolutely love it. and the Monster cake was SO cute! was that your own idea?

Candice - totally insane and can I just say, I wish I had the guts to be insane? I would love to do the same thing. (un?)fortunately, one of my girlfriends has a B&M store here like that (as do others, so there really isn't a market in our area) in addition to her internet biz. She has had a successful internet biz for years and the B&M for just over a year, so if you ever want me to put you in touch w/her, lmk and i can pm you her info. she'd probably have a lot of advice on what to buy, etc. she used to be based in Las Vegas and i know she goes out there once a year for the expos - she sells clothes: Zutano, wahm knit clothes, Under the Nile, all kinds of cloth diapers, baby carriers: mobys, mayas, hotslings, etc. shoes: robeez, bobux, babylegs, etc. toys: woodkinz, pockets of learning, melissa&doug (made in china though...blech) anyway...lots of stuff. how fun! is this a diversion for studying for the bar? or something you'll tackle after you sit? either way good luck









Ange - glad you're feeling better


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Heidi-- look forward to hearing more from you after things calm down a little.

Ha ha ha, BFM has a great DDDC!!! Has she noticed yet???

You know, we should ALL start stores like that in our areas, and network, it would be a big chain, all initiated by the June 2006 MDC DDC.









Ok, gotta work now.









Oh, Heather, P does a little of what you've described before bedtime as well. Don't know why.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
http://www.visualtour.com/shownp.asp?t=880560&sk=42

here is my house that I am selling, mind you my new house looks nothing like this but will eventually!







:

Beautiful house!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
All I can think about is how I DO NOT want to be a lawyer. I just don't. I reeeeeally want to open a child-themed store. Am I insane? Please advise.

FUN! My pending degree is nothing I do for my work.

We have a newish local store called Basically Babies that sounds like your store plan. They sell diapers, WAHM made items, slings, organic clothing breastfeeding stuff, monster be gone spray, and Melissa and Doug stuff. They also hold classes and groups for babywearing, and little sing song and art times for kids there as well. We have a good community of NF families and the store is quite successful...Your area is a heavily NF community right? I think it sounds fun!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
In baby news, she's figured out that she can go forward now. And it took about 2 minutes of that to decide she'd rather stand than crawl and now she's mad again. She also has figured out how to go from lying down to sitting up. Time to start babyproofing, I guess. I can procrastinate no longer.









Oh that sounds so fun!

Here is a picture of Marlow in here EC undies. Babies in undies are too cute to me!

Green pants


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Sorry. I would reply but I feel like death warmed over. Um, my vision can't figure out what is going on in Kessa's room.







: Gonna have to take another look. And Kelly, your floor is very, um, floor.


















um, thanks?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


Ya. That's my gut feeling too. So if MIL will go (like she offered before) and hang out w/ family (right outside of Cleveland) and watch Elijah while we're at the game then I'll go. That way I'd only be away from him for 3-5hrs. We'll see.


That seems like a good plan.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EcoMama7*


sorry! i was eating dinner. well, we had breakfast for dinner tonight. it was really yummmy! vegan blueberry pancakes. i added a little cinnamon too. very delicious! hope you feel better!


Wow! Those sound delish! We had breakfast for dinner too! Thats the only way I like a big breakfast, if its eaten for dinner










Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


Oh yea, and none of this stuff is actually wallpaper. It's all vinyl that's been bonded to the board behind it. It's ridiculous. We ended up painting over the stuff in the bathroom because I tried to take off some of it, and it took me 2 days to take it off a board that is 4' x 8'. And it took off a big chunk of the board too. Gotta find a picture to hang over that. hehe.


I guess you'd have to like the "wallpaper" you chose if you've permanently affixed it to the wall!














:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes*


Yea, the people who lived here before us were DH's brother and his family







and we know they didn't pick this stuff. They painted nearly the whole house white. FTR, the only thing I'm allowing to be painted white is ceilings.


I like color on walls too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Our bedroom set is from levitz.


Love the bedroom furniture! C's is adorable too! I think having him keep that set for a LONG time is great! I still have the set I had when I was like 3 yrs old. Its awesome! It was in the girls room but now its in storage cuz the drawers were too small for all their stuff. Not gonna get rid of it though. Its sentimental







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Thanks! I um, never plan on moving again.







This is our first house and I hope our last.


I hear that!! But if JasN gets this job we'll be moving. I wish there was a way to just snap your fingers and all your stuff will pack itself and then unpack itself in the new home, oh wait, there is....its called movers and we can't afford that!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *papayapetunia*


All I can think about is how I DO NOT want to be a lawyer. I just don't. I reeeeeally want to open a child-themed store. Am I insane? Please advise.


I think opening a child themed boutique is an awesome idea!!!! Especially in Oregon. A type of store w/ nf stuff....I think thats a winning idea! I would love to run a store like that. I don't think you're nuts at all. I think you're smart to realize early what you WANT to do, rather than what everyone else thinks you SHOULD do. Doing what you want makes for a healthier life all around.







: Lucky, that sounds like so much fun!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


Totally insane. Where do you want to open said store? there are some great spots available right by my house, near the pizza place, the coffee shop and the little local movie theater.








How can I help?










Sounds like Korin got some ideas right up your alley!! You guys would make a great "Team"!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


OK, getting a house ready for sale is a big pain in the ars.


Sounds like a big job!! Its a good thing you guys like this sort of stuff!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


Tell them you are a renaissance woman. What are they gonna do?


I want to say that about myself at least once in this lifetime! Thats awesome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paddington*


Anyone else have wrestling matches every diaper and clothing change? Back to it...


Man, all I need is some tights and a mask and I can be on ESPN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *katiejon1*


So, I have a bladder infection. Ouchie.

In a move of pity for myself, I stopped by Dairy Queen on the way home and treated dh and myself to a blizzard.


Oh, ouch, hope you're feeling better and the Blizzard was probably a good move! Im jealous! I LOVE ice cream!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiromama*


new Ruby up today







cuuuuuuute ruby too!
Like there is anything other than cute ruby.


Man, thats a cute little girl!! Love the hand holding pic.







: I teared up







And everytime I see a knit hat or sweater or something its makes me REALLY want to learn how to knit! You're so talented!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amys1st*


http://www.visualtour.com/shownp.asp?t=880560&sk=42

here is my house that I am selling, mind you my new house looks nothing like this but will eventually!







:


Wow! Beautiful!! Love the wood!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mommitola*


Check out this month's issue of Business 2.0.

Harper slept til 8 am today instead of the usual 6:40 on the dot. I am trying to figure out exactly what changed so I can replicate it exactly. We put her to bed earlier than usual, that's all.


Wow, sounds like Helen's got a serious plan!

Great night sleep!! Sounds like going to sleep earlier is the ticket!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*


Candice, I think the store is a great idea - and I'm another one not using my degree...it's in History - focus on the Middle Ages....with a minor in Anthropology...and I'm currently a medical editor.







:

DD has started a charming new going to sleep routine for both bedtime and naptime - !


Im not using my degree either







My degree is in Biological Anthropology w/ an emphasis in Primatology (well come to think about it, I guess I am using my degree, staying home with the kids







) and my intention was to teach at the University level. Burnout resulted in a change of plans. Started getting my RN then got pregnant with Kya. After all the kids are in school, I'll go back and get my BSN and my midwifery liscense and open a birthing center here. (there are none here!)


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Here is a picture of Marlow in here EC undies. Babies in undies are too cute to me!

Green pants

OMG thats the cutest thing ever!! Wow, look at her standing, big girl! J.C pulled himself up on the tub (not in it at the time, on the outside) I was running the bathwater for the girls and when I turned around from turning on the faucet there he was swaying standing up holding on to the edge of the tub!!!







: YIKES!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 

You know, we should ALL start stores like that in our areas, and network, it would be a big chain, all initiated by the June 2006 MDC DDC.










Wouldn't that be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
All I can think about is how I DO NOT want to be a lawyer. I just don't. I reeeeeally want to open a child-themed store. Am I insane? Please advise.

Ooooo!!! Do it!







I will theoretically use my degree (if I ever get it) as it's going to be business management (with a culinary emphasis) so theoretically I'll manage something sometime.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
I went to the doc tonight. I never go to the doc, but I had cramps all day and I was afraid it was something bad. I knew it wasn't AF, she made her presence known last week. So, I have a bladder infection. Ouchie. Reminds me of the pitocin contractions with Caleb...
He gave me some antibiotics and a rx for some kind of pain relief thing, so hopefully tomorrow will be better.

In a move of pity for myself, I stopped by Dairy Queen on the way home and treated dh and myself to a blizzard.

Even with the antibiotics and the rx, keep downing the cranberry juice. Make sure it's 100% cranberry, as opposed to a cocktail of some sort, and if you need to cut the cranberry flavor, you can add a little club soda to help. Take it from someone who has suffered from bladder and kidney infections since infancy. You can also get cranberry pills to stave off any future infections. Alright, I'll leave you alone now.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Hope Sarah is still pregnant.... February 8....

Yes, Sarah is still pregnant.







:









Tomorrow would be a good day for a baby (not only full term, but also 2/1!) or Sunday, when there's like 5 minutes left in the Super Bowl, 'cause my parent's will be here anyway, and I want to see the game.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Like there is anything other than cute ruby.

There isn't. Not at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
http://www.visualtour.com/shownp.asp?t=880560&sk=42

here is my house that I am selling, mind you my new house looks nothing like this but will eventually!







:

I love it! Can I have that maple rolling cabinet? 'Cause that thing is beautiful.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Loving all the house discussions and pictures (for better or worse)...we hit the jackpot as ours was recently painted and updated when we bought it, and we liked the colors. Only thing we're not crazy about is the original 1922 million times painted over kitchen cabinets currently in a federal blue, and the kitchen linoleum that always looks dirty (which can be convenient if it is actually dirty, but sucks after I clean it and it still looks dirty). The rest of the house has great colors, the original 1922 hardwoods or good carpet. The bathroom is TINY, the bedrooms small, and the closets are practically noexistant, but it works well for us and our purposes. We have a finished attic that is the size of the whole house, so it's where we spend out days while I work, and DS has plenty of room to run around.

Our old kitchen floor was like that. Scrubbing on hands and knees with a wire brush and toothbrush did nothing to improve the looks.







: Made me want to rip the floor up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Here is a picture of Marlow in here EC undies. Babies in undies are too cute to me!

Green pants

Too darn cute!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
OMG thats the cutest thing ever!! Wow, look at her standing, big girl! J.C pulled himself up on the tub (not in it at the time, on the outside) I was running the bathwater for the girls and when I turned around from turning on the faucet there he was swaying standing up holding on to the edge of the tub!!!







: YIKES!

Yeah, she can stand up but she can't crawl!







: she also likes standing in the tub but it worries me so much.

I'm glad J.C. can stand well so he and Marlow can stand together at prom.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Candice - Go with your gut.

Amy - Congrats on the house! (i forgot to say that before)

Lindsey - Love that pic!

Baby wrestling. Yes. I do that everyday now. He just does not have time for diaper changes, doncha know?

I don't think I'm gonna go to the game. Oh well. There's always next year.









Kelly - The pancakes were the best I've had for awhile and SO easy to make. 2 cp flour (i used whole wheat) 1 tsp b. soda 1 tsp b powder. Mix that together then add 2 cp soy milk (or whatever) and 1 tbsp oil. And I added a little cinnamon and blueberries. So easy and soo yummmy!









Houses - We plan on building our own as soon as we can. One of my Dh's buisness partners works with geodesic homes so that's always an option for us. Just buying a package from him because we can get a major discount. We'll see when the time is right.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Houses - We plan on building our own as soon as we can. One of my Dh's buisness partners works with geodesic homes so that's always an option for us. Just buying a package from him because we can get a major discount. We'll see when the time is right.

oooh Geodesic! Very cool. I watched a documentary on those.

We are considering a yurt until we have the adobe house fully built...but Lee wants to wait until 2008 to sell the house now.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
oooh Geodesic! Very cool. I watched a documentary on those.

We are considering a yurt until we have the adobe house fully built...but Lee wants to wait until 2008 to sell the house now.

ya, i like yurts too....so many possiblities...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Do I have to multi-quote? Let's hope ya'll can figure it out...









Heidi~ You will be missed! Hope things go okay and will be thinking of you...

RUBY IS ADORABLE. Nuff said.

RE: Moving: We decided to buy a house when we were pregnant with C. The value of said has has more than doubled in 4 years. I had had friends who bought a home just to buy and then when they went to upgrade to more space or whatever, they just couldn't afford it. A co-worker who just had a babe has a one bedroom condo close to work. She spent 250% more on her 700 sq ft than I spent on my 2700 sq ft. She can't afford to upgrade to the 2 bedroom condo in her same complex as it will now cost her 750k. For less than 900 sq ft. That's why more and more of us are moving out of the city and just sucking it up with the commute. That is California housing market I guess. But as I did not want to get put into that situation, we found a home that space wise is perfect but it just has the basics and needs upgrades, but at least when we moved in they had just put in the basic but new carpet and the basic white wall. So we have been painting one room at a time, and will eventually update all the sinks and tubs and flooring and lighting. So, we aren't at Amy's house in togetherness yet, but we work on it...







And when I can't afford to do an upgrade yet, and get frustrated by how slow it is going, I just remember the old garage doors and the window coverings and no grass when we started... And try not to beat myself up too much.







Dh's parents are still getting their house the way the want it and um, they have lived there for like 35 years. So, gives me a goal....

Wrestling; maybe I need to exchange toys but um, yeah, nothing works. Today I utilized C's toothpaste tube and that lasted through the diaper change but J just was not having it for the clothes being put on....

And as that got long, I think I will reply to the rest in another posts...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Candice, Portland was noted as THE BEST TOWN to start a small business in few years back







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Huh, wasn't as long as I thought, just a big paragraph.... Anywho....

J has figured out how to climb the stairs and I am still procratinating baby proofing







We just make sure if he goes near the stairs one of us is there. I know, I'm lazy...

Kessa~ horses giving birth??







: Um, my guilty pleasure is cheesy 80s movies... LOVE them.







: I could go pull out Neverending Story, Buckaroo Bonzai, Adventures in Babysitting, one of Brandon Lee's movies (man he was HOT, so sad when he died...), Fast Forward, Clue.... Anywho you get the idea... You actually may not know what any of those are...









Amy~ the house looks great! You shouldn't have any problems selling! Good Luck! (and we just won't mention that my house is never that clean...









Helen~How long do you plan on staying home? Are you trying for a job that you can take babes with you? Opps, are you planning on having more babes?







Good luck in more sleep. J seems to really like 5:55am







: No matter if he goes to sleep early or late....

LeighAnne~ I am feeling better but took one more day to sneeze and rest up. But at least my fever is gone... Thanks for thinking of me.







:

Jessica~ wow, a chain of stores is an awesome idea! We could totally use on up here in Palmdale! We got nothin....I have to shop on-line for like, um, everything....

Lindsey~ CUTE!!!! Pic of Marlow...

Oh, and I have that same kitchen floor that looks perpetually like it needs to be washed. My feelings on the floor is that I should just wait to upgrade it all after the kiddos are older and I don't have to worry so much about them wanting to draw on it, or poop on it or... you get the idea....

Kelly, when are you going to find out about the job for JasN? And why is it JasN anyway? Why not Jasn or Jason?

Sarah~ you can't be that lucky, I'm sorry. When C was born, it was hockey season and I remember dh took sometime to turn the game on while we were waiting for some doctor or other.... But he missed the end...







And it's the 8th....

We stand, we sit, we climb over, we use the box of pull-ups as a walker to get across the room, we still nurse all night long... we think the eczema is a reaction to baby food as his chin got a little aggrevated when dh was trying to use the last of it so as not to waste it..., we still show some reaction to mommy eating cheese but she is allowed small amounts (I REALLY WANT THAT PIZZA) and we are getting tired so gonna end this post now...

Oh Lisa~ I do plan on doing a garden when the kiddos are older. And putting in some fruit trees... We have a nice sized backyard. Gonna have to replace the sliding glass doors though as they, um, don't slide very well....and so it is a pain to go out there right now....How far in advance is this house being built anyway??? Do you have a location?

Heather~ J has that bed time routine too. Fun huh?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

My baby finally sleeps!

After 9 very long months, Samantha has stumbled upon a sleeping routine that works well for all involved. She starts to whine/fuss/yell around 6, but won't actually go down until 7, which means that daddy spends that hour going from his office (she likes to watch him play games on the computer) to the living room, where she rolls around in front of me and gnaws on toys for a while, back to the office, and back out here until she's so exhausted she's rubbing her head. At that point, he gets her in her PJs and nighttime diaper, makes a bottle, I kiss her goodnight, and they go upstairs where he gives her her bottle, puts her in her crib, turns on the mobile, and she's asleep by the time the music stops, usually by 7:15 or 7:30. She wakes up to eat either when we go to bed (around 10) or at 1:30, and then goes back to sleep until 8 or 9. So, up once, sleeping 12-14 hours? I can handle that. FINALLY.







:


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Oh Lisa~ I do plan on doing a garden when the kiddos are older. And putting in some fruit trees... We have a nice sized backyard. Gonna have to replace the sliding glass doors though as they, um, don't slide very well....and so it is a pain to go out there right now....How far in advance is this house being built anyway??? Do you have a location?


Yes. I can't wait for a garden too! Right now Dh knows alot more than I do as far as growing things. Both of my newest plants died.







And my jade just got some kind of bugs on it.







I'd like an herb garden too. We're hoping to be able to build sometime this year. No location really. We're interested in Canada but not sure where exactly. Somewhere in Ontario I guess. That's one of the beauties of Dh's work. We can essentially live anywhere we want. Virginia is always in the back of my mind because we have some really great friends (and family) there but there's no way we'd move back. There is just waay tooo many people. It's such a pain going anywhere, especially the area we were in. But I miss it. Just like California.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Sarah~So 2 more months before I start to get more sleep? Say it ain't soo..







:yawning: And reminder to you and Brad (as I don't get to use this smilie much) No







: 2 weeks after this babe comes!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Sarah

I see Evan, er I mean, (







) Jackson is still cookin'


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Heather - forgot to say - I have a DIVA and love it. Absolutely love it. and the Monster cake was SO cute! was that your own idea?

Cool. I HATE pads, and don't really like tampons either, so this sounds like a good option to me. I have to go look at the websites and figure out which is better for me...there was a comparison website I saw once I think on a thread in FYT here...hmm.

re: cake, Thanks Leighanne (and others who I forgot to thank earlier!) DS decided he wanted a "green monster" cake, and I found the pattern in a "Birthday Cakes For Kids" cookbook my mom got me last year, but we personalized it so it doesn't look much like the one in the picture. He was very pleased with it, and that was the goal, so I was happy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Here is a picture of Marlow in here EC undies.

SO CUTE!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2girlies* 
Im not using my degree either







My degree is in Biological Anthropology w/ an emphasis in Primatology (well come to think about it, I guess I am using my degree, staying home with the kids







) and my intention was to teach at the University level. Burnout resulted in a change of plans. Started getting my RN then got pregnant with Kya. After all the kids are in school, I'll go back and get my BSN and my midwifery liscense and open a birthing center here. (there are none here!)

Now THAT is a cool degree. And yes, you absolutely are using it at home







You know, when the kids are a little older I've thought about earning my CNM to be able to help mamas who go to hospitals have more natural births...you know, be the renegade helping the mamas who want to buck the OBs and hospital policy







...but it's still just in the 'tossing around' stages in my mind. Or maybe an LC, because I know how difficult it can be without good support in those early days.

Anyhoo.

Art class was fun. They made 'playdough' this week. We missed the first week and it looks like they did some kind of really cool painting/tissue/sticker thing on huge sheets of paper - fooey, wish we could have done that one instead, we've made playdough here ourselves so it wasn't anything new for him, though he did enjoy it. Kait was flirting with everyone, and they all loved the Beco. So, we had a good time. Oh, and just a little Gentle Discipline/pseudo Unconditional Parenting vent: The kids helped make the dough, by pouring in the ingredients. All the other kids, when they would dump into the bowl, all the parents would burst into thunderous applause, "Yay, good boy! You did SUCH a GREAT job pouring!!!" . Um, he dumped a cup of flour into a bowl, he didn't build a spacestation. Don't get me wrong, I'm not completely anti-praise and encouragement, I just learned (and love) on the GD forum how to focus on the child's sense of accomplishment instead of my approval, and it works wonderfully. I just get the heebie jeebies when EVERYTHING they do is SO WONDERFUL - takes away the specialness of actual significant accomplishments. And don't even get me started on "good boy"... So anyway, when Donovan had his turn, everyone else started applauding like crazy and he looked at them like they were nuts. Then he looked at me. I just smiled and nodded, patted his shoulder and said, "you really like helping make stuff, don't you?" and he beamed. And the other parents looked at me like I was some kind of weirdo.









/end rant. Um, I tend to be a little fringe on my toddler parenting/discipline beliefs, so don't mind me (unless you agree with me or want to know more -







). I think I'll go post that on the GD board so I can get some "yeah that"s







:







:









Well, back to work.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 
Yes. I can't wait for a garden too! Right now Dh knows alot more than I do as far as growing things. Both of my newest plants died.







And my jade just got some kind of bugs on it.







I'd like an herb garden too. We're hoping to be able to build sometime this year. No location really. We're interested in Canada but not sure where exactly. Somewhere in Ontario I guess. That's one of the beauties of Dh's work. We can essentially live anywhere we want. Virginia is always in the back of my mind because we have some really great friends (and family) there but there's no way we'd move back. There is just waay tooo many people. It's such a pain going anywhere, especially the area we were in. But I miss it. Just like California.

And there is the challenge... I kill everything too. I've even killed a cactus







: But it sounds so cool! So, gotta read up before I attempt.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Art class was fun. They made 'playdough' this week. We missed the first week and it looks like they did some kind of really cool painting/tissue/sticker thing on huge sheets of paper - fooey, wish we could have done that one instead, we've made playdough here ourselves so it wasn't anything new for him, though he did enjoy it. Kait was flirting with everyone, and they all loved the Beco. So, we had a good time. Oh, and just a little Gentle Discipline/pseudo Unconditional Parenting vent: The kids helped make the dough, by pouring in the ingredients. All the other kids, when they would dump into the bowl, all the parents would burst into thunderous applause, "Yay, good boy! You did SUCH a GREAT job pouring!!!" . Um, he dumped a cup of flour into a bowl, he didn't build a spacestation. Don't get me wrong, I'm not completely anti-praise and encouragement, I just learned (and love) on the GD forum how to focus on the child's sense of accomplishment instead of my approval, and it works wonderfully. I just get the heebie jeebies when EVERYTHING they do is SO WONDERFUL - takes away the specialness of actual significant accomplishments. And don't even get me started on "good boy"... So anyway, when Donovan had his turn, everyone else started applauding like crazy and he looked at them like they were nuts. Then he looked at me. I just smiled and nodded, patted his shoulder and said, "you really like helping make stuff, don't you?" and he beamed. And the other parents looked at me like I was some kind of weirdo.









/end rant. Um, I tend to be a little fringe on my toddler parenting/discipline beliefs, so don't mind me (unless you agree with me or want to know more -







). I think I'll go post that on the GD board so I can get some "yeah that"s







:







:









Well, back to work.

I'll bite Heather....I've actually never thought about it. Lord knows we cheer when he goes on the pot these days but for helping Dad cook or something? Probably closer to your response, but never thought there was an actual GD method towards it....

OH C named one of his toys. This is only the second time he has done this. We were sitting around talking and he said "My robots name is Robosha"







: That kid kills me...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

My teething remedy says "give 15 drops" and the dropper is marked in mLs. How many drops are in a mililiter? Cuz this kid is cranky, and I don't think I can hold her down long enough to get 15 drops in. I so hope this tooth comes through today.







:

I want to go to IKEA today, but it's snowing, so I'm undecided. It's 1.5 hours away, but from what I can tell, we're not expecting a ton of snow, so it may not be too bad. I have some more projects I want to attempt getting done before DH comes home.

I'm starting my garden, probably the end of next week. We have to start planting indoors because our growing season is so short. I'm excited.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sarah~So 2 more months before I start to get more sleep? Say it ain't soo..







:yawning: And reminder to you and Brad (as I don't get to use this smilie much) No







: 2 weeks after this babe comes!









yes ma'am. actually, we have to wait several months. b's appointment with the urologist isn't 'til the middle of March, and then they recommend not DTD until 6wks post op in order to, um, empty the "reserves."









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EcoMama7* 







Sarah

I see Evan, er I mean, (







) Jackson is still cookin'









Yes, very much so. still cooking, still driving me bonkers. i am hungry and do not want ANYTHING in our house. i want pizza. naturally b decided that THIS is a good month for a pantry/no spend challenge. we decided this together, back in december. not sure why. 'cause we're gluttons for punishment, maybe? although i will find it interesting to do several weeks worth of grocery shopping at one time. i've never done that...we've always been get-what-we-need-when-we-need-it kind of people. waste of gas, at the very least.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Um, he dumped a cup of flour into a bowl, he didn't build a spacestation.









: I feel ya.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And there is the challenge... I kill everything too. I've even killed a cactus







: But it sounds so cool! So, gotta read up before I attempt.

my sister has killed three ficus. that's a serious black thumb right there. those suckers don't die.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I'll bite Heather....I've actually never thought about it. Lord knows we cheer when he goes on the pot these days but for helping Dad cook or something? Probably closer to your response, but never thought there was an actual GD method towards it....

OH C named one of his toys. This is only the second time he has done this. We were sitting around talking and he said "My robots name is Robosha"







: That kid kills me...

OK, first of all, I LOVE the name of the robot. That's too cool.

OK, how do I describe this concisely? I'm not against praise and encouragement entirely - and seriously, potty training is probably the one place I would do back flips every time, because that is a HUGE thing. I'd bribe, do sticker charts, candy, whatever it takes. Seriously.

But for everyday things like drawing, climbing a slide, building a tower, doing whatever that is something that they just DO and is fun for them, the idea is to focus the thoughts on how the child feels and give enthusiasm but not judgement, so that they're developing internal motivation for doing things, instead of looking for your (external) approval. Also, for sharing, helping out, etc., to simply appreciate it, and not focus on it too much so that when they don't want to share they don't get the implied message that when they don't want to they're "bad". I'm not totally sold on Alfie Kohn who is the main anti-praise guy, but I do like what he has to say about being specific ( like, 'you made it all the way to the top of the slide' instead of 'good job' ) and reflecting back to your child; and he has some interesting research about how overpraising a child for sharing, helping, etc. makes them want to do it LESS than if you just show your natural appreciation.

I've found that for day to day stuff, putting the focus on DS instead of what I think about him is really working, and he's not looking for my approval or judgement on things, but deciding on his own and taking pride in himself. Which is what I want for him. My parents did a little bit of overpraising, but instead of becoming a "praise junkie" I kind of went in the opposite direction and tried to downplay myself, and would sometimes sabotage things so that I wasn't always 'wonderful", cause it got embarrassing. I want my kids to do things for the internal satisfaction of doing them, instead of looking for validation from me.

This is NOT to say that I NEVER say "good job", or things along those lines; I do. I just use generic feedback sparingly and focus more on him.

So, I say things like, "Wow, you did it!" or 'You stacked a LOT of blocks there, didn't you?" or, "Hey, you made that car go all the way across the room!" I think the one place I diverge from it, though is with artwork, I do say I like his drawings, or comment on a particular section I like, and then ask him what his favorite part of it is. When he's helpful I let him know I appreciate it, and when he's not feeling helpful, I let him know I'd appreciate if he was. When he shares with his sister or brings something to her, I talk to him about how it made her happy, not that I'm proud of him.

Oh, and if he does specifically ask me if I like something, I will be honest and tell him I do, and ask him a specific question about it. I don't withhold my opinions entirely, I'm not THAT weird.









Basically, it's focusing on how their actions make themselves and others feel, as opposed to whether I necessarily approve or disapprove...though I do for sure let him know when I disapprove of something, and give him alternatives to what else he could do to try to get the same experience.

I could talk FOREVER about gentle discipline, partially because I think it often gets a bad name and people picture kids running amock and ruling the roost, and I like to dispel that myth. I subscribe to a more authoritative version of GD and am one of the "stricter" moms on the GD board. I'm all about setting up consistent expectations and discussing them, GOYB (get off your butt) parenting for young toddlers (ask once, then facilitate), and using natural and minimal logical consequences.

So yeah. *Big* GD fanatic over here.







: I won't bombard you anymore, though.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Kessa~ found this on-line:

Quote:

1 dropper holds 20 drops which is 1 milliliter
Good luck!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Thank you Heather. That was actually very nicely put. PM some good reading? For the most part so far we have tried to minimize some of the negative comments and not exactly praise good, but definitely make him aware we notice when he is doing some good, if that makes sense. Like when he is trying to give toys to his brother (rather than take them away...) we try and tell him, "look, Jonah is happy that you are sharing toys" or "thanks so much for helping, we really appreciate it" but we probably do get caught in the in between of overpraising on occassion.

I have really been trying hard in the potty training realm to keep from being negative about it (hence the move to pull-ups) and it has been going pretty good all things considered. No, not fast, but he is definitely making progress. He will even wake up dry many days. But like yesterday, he woke up from his nap and he was wet, he cried. Poor baby. He was so upset. C is kind of a perfectionist, so once he figures out what he is being asked to do, he gets really upset if he can't master it; pretty much his own punisher (yup, my kid..) so I figure me harping on it would only make it worse... Like when he spills, we have never made a big deal, just cleaned it up and said, do you want help or do you want to try again? He usually wants to just try it again on his own but he gets SO MAD when he can't get it just right...

And um, my kids drawing yesterday? KICKED A$$. I don't care what you say. I LOVE IT! And I want more for MY APPRECIATION.







: I'm gonna scan it and post it on the blog.







: (sorry, I actually took your post very seriously, I just couldn't help myself







)


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Kessa~ found this on-line:

Good luck!

Thank you!







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Thank you Heather. That was actually very nicely put. PM some good reading? For the most part so far we have tried to minimize some of the negative comments and not exactly praise good, but definitely make him aware we notice when he is doing some good, if that makes sense. Like when he is trying to give toys to his brother (rather than take them away...) we try and tell him, "look, Jonah is happy that you are sharing toys" or "thanks so much for helping, we really appreciate it" but we probably do get caught in the in between of overpraising on occassion.

I have really been trying hard in the potty training realm to keep from being negative about it (hence the move to pull-ups) and it has been going pretty good all things considered. No, not fast, but he is definitely making progress. He will even wake up dry many days. But like yesterday, he woke up from his nap and he was wet, he cried. Poor baby. He was so upset. C is kind of a perfectionist, so once he figures out what he is being asked to do, he gets really upset if he can't master it; pretty much his own punisher (yup, my kid..) so I figure me harping on it would only make it worse... Like when he spills, we have never made a big deal, just cleaned it up and said, do you want help or do you want to try again? He usually wants to just try it again on his own but he gets SO MAD when he can't get it just right...

And um, my kids drawing yesterday? KICKED A$$. I don't care what you say. I LOVE IT! And I want more for MY APPRECIATION.







: I'm gonna scan it and post it on the blog.







: (sorry, I actually took your post very seriously, I just couldn't help myself







)

Hey, I totally hear you on the art - like I said, that's one area I definitely do give my opinion and encouragement...I was parented gently and always knew I would do the same for my children, but I will say that when I started really reading about some of the more in-depth and _fringe_ ideas about GD I wasn't quite sure about them; with the praise issue specifically, I thought some of it it would feel forced and unnatural, and it was challenging at first to come up with observations instead of just throwing out a "good job", but the results have been totally worth it.

I'll PM you some links from the GD board that have articles and book recommendations. There are some pretty radical (compared to "mainstream") ideas out there that I like to read and then modify for my own family;as I said I'm GD, but more "strict" GD...but some of it is just mind blowing and takes a total paradigm shift in your idea of your relationship with your children. Kind of like a team, instead of "us vs. them", you know?

For anyone who is interested, my FAVORITE GD transition book is by Anthony Wolf, "The Secret of Parenting: How to be in charge of today's kids without threaats or punishments". There's my plug for anyone lurking and interested.

I guess GD is defintiely my biggest soapbox issue, because I feel like it has the most impact and because I feel like many parents out there don't know what is developmentally appropriate and either expect too much (or not enough) from their children, and then don't realize that there are ways to guide and teach your children without being overly punative; I like to think that if parents knew that there was a way to parent gently and get the same results (though maybe not as immediately, but with a child really *understanding* as opposed to doing things out of fear of punishment), that everyone would do it.

OK, I swear I'll stop now. I probably never should have started.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
OK, I swear I'll stop now. I probably never should have started.









no! don't stop I am very interested


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
no! don't stop I am very interested

















: I'll PM you.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

WOW, I HAVE A DDDDC!!!! My first ever!!! Thank you, thank you to whomever did it!!! (So - who DID do it?!?!)
















I didn't multiquote this time so let me see what I can remember....

Candice, I think your idea for a store is SO COOL! I'd shop there all the time...well, um, if I didn't live on the other side of the country







But as everyone said, yeah, you should totally make a living in whatever makes you happy regardless of others' expectations.

And I'm not certainly not using my degree - my degree is in international politics/development economics (from Georgetown's School of Foreign Service which is kind of funny - it's a school of diplomacy, so goes with my DDDDC







) with a regional concentration on sub-Saharan Africa, and I'm - a SAHM in Pennsylvania.














I loved my work, but it involves so much travel that I doubt I'll ever go back to it...although who knows. Right now my goal is to become a lactation consultant, once I have enough volunteer hours to sit for the IBCLC exam.

Ange - sorry you've been so sick & glad you're feeling better!

Amy - the house is so cute, good luck selling quick! We took 5k less than our asking price because we had an offer in 5 days and were afraid that if we held out for more, we might never get it (and it was October, so heading out of prime house-hunting time).

Heather - I LOVE your GD tips! I need them! As I've mentioned before, discipline is the part of AP that is hardest for me by far. I could bf on demand until they're 7, co-sleep forever, carry in a sling all day, would not circ, committed to homeschooling, etc. - but damn, when they get me REALLY mad....I totally believe in GD in theory but it is so hard to practice sometimes. My parents were big yellers and I hate that, but I still do it when I reach that point, YK? When I had just a baby, I used to think, OMG I love her so much, how could someone ever yell at or spank a child?? And now, with a 4-year-old, I still love her more every day, but I definitely see why parents reach their breaking points sometimes! Anyway I am actually reading Wolf's book The Secret of Parenting right now - it's really good! And I've heard about Alfie Kohn's ideas too, and they intrigue me - so yeah, please keep sharing your wisdom about that! Hey, speaking of an incident that just happened again, what would you suggest for a certain 2 1/2-year-old who, for almost 7 months, was the most gentle child in the world to her brother, but has now decided it's funny when he sits up to push him over on the hardwood floor?







: Teresa's attitude problem has mellowed a bit since we tried some other things (including some of what you described - emphasizing our approval less and her satisfaction more), but I swear, as soon as the "issues" with one of the girls improve, the other one takes over!

DH is away until Friday night. Just the kids and me so I think I'm ordering Chinese tonight.







I love our new area but it's a little more removed from urban areas than I'm used to - Chinese is the only Asian you can get delivered (I'm used to Thai and Vietnamese etc. being right nearby too!) but I'm not driving tonight to pick-up - it's all about convenience tonight so it's gotta be Chinese


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Actually, I think you got two ddddcs....


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Ergh! I have a sad, screaming, sick baby, but I wanted to say thank you all for the advice and encouragement!


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Actually, I think you got two ddddcs....









OMgosh I didn't realize they were two separate ones, wow, I am so honored!







I'm not worthy!

Just thinking about my previous post while waiting for food to come and wanted to make sure it was clear that I was NOT in any way condoning yelling or spanking etc. I was just saying that I used to not even be able to fathom doing those things, but that now I can sympathize with how kids can push buttons sometimes and lead otherwise gentle mamas toward more punitive or un-gentle tactics. I'm not saying it's OK though - just saying that I struggle with certain parts of GD when we're having those *really* rough days.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I can send my Mom to shop at your store Candice


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I could talk FOREVER about gentle discipline, partially because I think it often gets a bad name and people picture kids running amock and ruling the roost, and I like to dispel that myth. I subscribe to a more authoritative version of GD and am one of the "stricter" moms on the GD board. I'm all about setting up consistent expectations and discussing them, GOYB (get off your butt) parenting for young toddlers (ask once, then facilitate), and using natural and minimal logical consequences.

So yeah. *Big* GD fanatic over here.







: I won't bombard you anymore, though.

unfortunately, i see the "running amok"a lot here locally. i love how you describe the praise, someone else tried to recently (locally) and i didnt understand







yeah heather! you wrote a concise sentence!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
no! don't stop I am very interested

















: pm me too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Ergh! I have a sad, screaming, sick baby, but I wanted to say thank you all for the advice and encouragement!









lmk if you need anything!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Here ya go Kelly.
Our bedroom.
The room will eventually be the same colour as the curtains on either side of the bed, we just haven't gotten that far yet. And the lamps will go away and the header thing will go away, and the carpet, that matches those lamps will go away as well.


HEY! I found you a white iron chandeliar to go with your bed room!!!!







It was roadside I can go back and get it shiped in exchange for a donkey!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
All I can think about is how I DO NOT want to be a lawyer. I just don't. I reeeeeally want to open a child-themed store. Am I insane? Please advise.









: Do it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I plan on sitting for my CPA (once I finish some more classes...) I can do taxes!

Anyone else have wrestling matches every diaper and clothing change? Back to it...

I have a very nosie baby she can't sit still to nurse in public I end up flashin for all to see!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
http://www.visualtour.com/shownp.asp?t=880560&sk=42

here is my house that I am selling, mind you my new house looks nothing like this but will eventually!







:


SOOOOO cute I wish I could get my house that clean!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Check out this month's issue of Business 2.0. There's a great spread on green businesses and how popular and profitable they are becoming. It might be possible to write a really kickass business plan and get funding, possibly through a combo of micro-loans, although it doesn't hurt to try the regular bank route as well. The worst they can say is no, but you needed to write a business plan anyway, so not much effort lost. There are so many resources just for women (I've got a list somewhere if you want), and I'd talk to the city as well and see if there are any grants. My friend has financed her store through bank loans and grants from our city's programs for encouraging redevelopment downtown. She's made some questionable decisions later, haha, but she did start off with plenty of funding that way. Also see sba.gov if you haven't already.

Seriously, I am itching to get my hands on that retail space. I used to be a buyer/manager for a bookstore, so I have experience in that area, and I feel like I know exactly what I'd do. It's quite the bug. And it's also a fun job...you are meeting all kinds of people all day, and you can bring kids to a kid-friendly store.

Harper slept til 8 am today instead of the usual 6:40 on the dot. I am trying to figure out exactly what changed so I can replicate it exactly. We put her to bed earlier than usual, that's all.


THats a great spot I love the open ceiling thing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Beautiful house!

FUN! My pending degree is nothing I do for my work.

Here is a picture of Marlow in here EC undies. Babies in undies are too cute to me!

Green pants


OH so cute! I swear i need to ec do you have any good books I should read?

I plan to go back to nursing school within the next year or two ( cross fingers ) I want to do L & D. I don't think I can swing the midwife thing. I can use my paramedic to challange most of the nursing courses. I want to wait till Olivia is a little older and maybe she can go to a play group while I study.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

LINDSEY-It was you !







Yhanks!







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
LINDSEY-It was you !







Yhanks!







:

What was Lindsey? Oh, your ddddc??? How did you find out???


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
HEY! I found you a white iron chandeliar to go with your bed room!!!!







It was roadside I can go back and get it shiped in exchange for a donkey!


























So. What do you do for anniversary celebrations when one of you won't be there? Hmmm...
I'm thinking about making this one night when DH is home and having a mini-celebration, but I don't know what to put with it. Maybe some wine?

Also, I think it's funny that people put "haricots verts" in recipes that they are trying to fancy up.







Haricots verts = green beans. So not fancy.

I don't have a degree. I went to a Christian college for 2 years, but I knew I wasn't going to do anything with it, so I just took whatever classes I felt like taking. I really want to get into photography, but I haven't been doing well since Katie was born. Darn digital cameras are so much more convenient, and I like film for my "real" pictures.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Also, I think it's funny that people put "haricots verts" in recipes that they are trying to fancy up.







Haricots verts = green beans. So not fancy.









And fwiw, that menu sounds







- I'd just add some roasted red potatoes (garlic, olive oil, salt, pepper) or something, and a nice decadent chocolate dessert...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
Heather - I LOVE your GD tips! I need them!

<snip> Hey, speaking of an incident that just happened again, what would you suggest for a certain 2 1/2-year-old who, for almost 7 months, was the most gentle child in the world to her brother, but has now decided it's funny when he sits up to push him over on the hardwood floor?







: Teresa's attitude problem has mellowed a bit since we tried some other things (including some of what you described - emphasizing our approval less and her satisfaction more), but I swear, as soon as the "issues" with one of the girls improve, the other one takes over!

Hmm. At 2-1/2, I'd say your best bet is to "honor the impulse"...that is, try to find a way to help her get the sensation of pushing over, but just not the babe. So, maybe let her push you over from sitting while on your bed, or set out some stuffed animals on the hardwood floor for her to push over or something - just redirect the undesirable into something acceptable...and try to make it as close to what she's wanting to do as possible (though you do have to keep babe safe too, which is why I'm suggesting you or stuffed animals). Of course, you'll have to remind her and redirect 7.2 billion times, but better to let her get it out in a good way than stifle it and have it crop up somewhere else. "Honoring the impulse" is one of my favorite GD tricks.

And I totally hear you on the empathy. I can totally see how people get to the end of their ropes, and without other ideas, resort to spanking...I get there to the edge, too - but my issue is using an irritated/exasperated/curt voice with DS. AND, when DD was first born, for those first 12 weeks, I yelled at DS. a LOT.







: Fortunately, I'm back to "normal" so I'm back to using the other tools in my parenting toolbox. It's so hard to parent when you're stressed, and so easy to fall into bad patterns. So I totally feel that empathy too, without condoning spanking. Also fortunately, DS is a painfully accurate 'mirror' of the way I'm treating him. So when he said to me the other day, 'stop it RIGHT NOW', I thought, "oh man, I DO say that to him, don't I? That's not very polite, is it?" and so I'm working on rephrasing. Modeling what it is I want from him is reeeeeally effective.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
yeah heather! you wrote a concise sentence!









I can't quite believe it myself.









You know, I am so thrilled about people being receptive to my GD musings. The GD board can be a little scary to newcomers, and there's so much to sift through there with the posts that it can be kind of daunting...I've had several PMs in addition to the responses here. I'd be more than happy to set up a Yahoo group or some other way to get together to discuss what GD is, can be, and how to start using it, as well as brainstorming solutions for particular situations...cause quite honestly there's a LOT to discuss, and my fingers are already getting kind of tired from typing to a few separate people







...and I know that this thread isn't really the place to start getting into deeper GD discussions. Alternatively, we could start a separate thread in the GD forum, but then that would be open to others to post and honestly, though I love them and glean good information from all the regulars there, sometimes some of the mamas can come on strong about totally giving up praise, rewards, and all punishment and threats; I think it's more useful to ease into those things when you're coming from a background being used to them. Plus, since we all "know" each other, it might seem kind of weird to be just "June '06" mamas learning about GD.

Sooo....anyone who is interested, PM me and we'll figure out setting up some sort of _something_ to further delve into GD.







!!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I need to go to gd but i think my son needs more than gd.

I was thinking zuccini and roasted red peppers/mushrooms with garlic. with the filet my self


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

OK, completely Off Topic, but I had to post this:

OK Go: Here It Goes Again

It's brilliant. Or insane. I'm not sure which, but I love it. DH found it for me a while ago, and said, "This is why we're not allowed to ever own a treadmill."









We can't stop watching it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
OH so cute! I swear i need to ec do you have any good books I should read?

no, but I can ask our EC instructor...I bet she knows a few. I'm lucky to have DH doing most of the work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
LINDSEY-It was you !







Yhanks!







:

You're welcome....I couldn't let that one slip by. I want to make a DDDDC out of the word Yhanks but I can't think of a good one.







....maybe Sarah has an idea for that.

oh and Heather thank you for all the gd information and ideas. I read it aloud to DH tonight and we practiced a little with the squirrel and although she thinks we're crazy she didn't seem to mind. She is looking for me to scream when she pulls my hair that's for sure.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

It's hard to pass up a good DDDDC when yousee one!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
It's hard to pass up a good DDDDC when yousee one!

Wait! When did you get THAT DDDDC? I must've missed that!


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
no, but I can ask our EC instructor...I bet she knows a few. I'm lucky to have DH doing most of the work.

Cool, you have an instructor! I read the Diaper Free book by Ingred Bauer with this baby. I lazily did EC for about a month and then decided to wait since I was having a hard time adjusting to 3.

Yesterday, I took Penelope to the bathroom first thing and she pooped and peed in the toilet. We had a couple more pee catches (and no more poops). This morning we did the same thing. And an hour after she went she started fussing (she was in a diap) and I took her to the toilet and she pooped some more!

I'm going to be more diligent since she enjoys going to the toilet so much. What do you put Marlow in when she's hanging around the house?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

A couple of days ago







... I don't know who.. although I suspect Candice


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsume* 
I'm going to be more diligent since she enjoys going to the toilet so much. What do you put Marlow in when she's hanging around the house?

either those silly baby panties, nothing, or if we are really busy just cloth dipes. Our instructor says that it's best to let the baby know that there is an alternative to the wet diaper but it is ok to let her go in her diaper here and there as long as she gets cleaned up immediately...like we don't EC (but for poops we do) when we are out.

She is fantastic with her cues...and so is DH.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
A couple of days ago







... I don't know who.. although I suspect Candice









oh, well it's very nice....is it something you said here?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I dunno... if i said something, but I always offer to bring people food


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I dunno... if i said something, but I always offer to bring people food









If you lived closer I would take you up on some food offers!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh all right, it was me. Every time I mention something I want or need she has extra, and she's always gifting people and bringing food to people.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Oh all right, it was me. Every time I mention something I want or need she has extra, and she's always gifting people and bringing food to people.







:

you know, you sure have had that DDDDC for ever!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Heather, I think your assessment for the GD being strong kind of what happens in all the forums. I've seen it in a few forums myself... And definitely they all mean well, but it can be hard for a newbie...

And I mentioned the toning down praise thing to dh and he said "what's wrong with praise? i wouldn't go to work myself if you weren't telling me "good Job""







: Yeah, gotta love dads... So simple for them...







:

Where's Sarah?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

ok photo time.

Here is my house when we first bought it. Blue and Brown must have been hot!

and Here it is after we put siding up. We've painted the trim since but I don't think I have any photos of it.

Here is Marlow on her turtle.
and here is Marlow with her newest cousin Sovereign.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm here. Still no baby.







Contracting off and on all day. Pretty sure I'm 100% effaced now (was 75% when they sent me home yesterday morning) so now the only thing left to do is dilate. Hopefully soon...this prodromal labor crap SUCKS.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK jumping on and skimming today! Thanks everyone who "toured" my house. Actaully it is NEVER that clean! Bob walked into our laundry room and said- this is not our laundry room!!

When we were taking those pics, we literally moved stuff from one side of the room to the other or into the hallway etc









Tour for my realtor's office tomorrow and then the next day for the area realtors- she is serving lunch too.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Kessa, I vote for garlic and goat cheese mashed potatoes to go with your dinner. mMMMMM food. Haricot verts are skinnier or something, right? But I notice no real taste difference.

Speaking of goat, I'm going to try goat's milk yogurt tomorrow (have had it before so I know I like it, but want to see if Harper reacts). The elimination diet seems to indicate that she does not do well with peanuts. Oy. It was sort of hard to tell if the diet helped her mood because at the end of the two weeks, we had teething horror. The side teeth have now cut, btw, so she has 4 in a row on top. Nursing hurts! She's not biting, but it's like she doesn't know how to hold her mouth yet. I seem to remember this with the bottom teeth and that it got better. But now I'm back to eating mostly normally, no dairy, just really easy on the soy, and skipping the nuts for now.

Amy, we have to stage our place in a few months, and I am dreading it! Nice tour. I like that light fixture over the dining room table a lot.

Hang in there, Sarah. It's still good work, even if it's not totally organized yet. I know you know!

And there's more I wanted to respond to, but I think it's bedtime. I'm recording the last Top Chef and Top Design because I can't stay up that late! I hope Top Design is super b*tchy!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Lindsey, your before doesn't look too bad actually... What color is your garage door now? Marlow is adorable as always...

Amy~Thank you for saying that cause I was starting to feel terrible about all the baskets of clean and not folded clothes!

Helen~glad you figured out the culprit! Good luck with your yogurt!

Kessa~The dinner sounds awesome, with Heather's additions







Sorry dh won't be home to celebrate










Sarah, just remember when you are chasing two babes that are going in two different directions, you wanted the second one to come out...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
Here is Marlow on her turtle.

Cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
When we were taking those pics, we literally moved stuff from one side of the room to the other or into the hallway etc









Hilarious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Kessa, I vote for garlic and goat cheese mashed potatoes to go with your dinner. mMMMMM food. Haricot verts are skinnier or something, right? But I notice no real taste difference.

I think that the cut of them is what is implied by chefs and whatnot. But really, haricots verts is the french phrase for plain old grean beans. Just makes me laugh. What kind of goat cheese? I am not sure that I've eaten goat cheese before. My head says it would taste good, but I haven't a clue what to look for.

Thanks ladies, I'll let you know how it turns out.

Survivor is starting again next week. Whee!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Cute!

Hilarious.

I think that the cut of them is what is implied by chefs and whatnot. But really, haricots verts is the french phrase for plain old grean beans. Just makes me laugh. What kind of goat cheese? I am not sure that I've eaten goat cheese before. My head says it would taste good, but I haven't a clue what to look for.

Thanks ladies, I'll let you know how it turns out.

Survivor is starting again next week. Whee!


Crandale cheese is good dry like fetta but slightly sweet with cranberries in it,great over baby spinich,walnuts,and dry cranberries. Kinda tastes like cheese cake.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?ID=773

This is awsome.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
you know, you sure have had that DDDDC for ever!

I know! Apparently, they forgot about me...either that or someone paid like $60 for me to have it all this time. It's been since August.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I know! Apparently, they forgot about me...either that or someone paid like $60 for me to have it all this time. It's been since August.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?ID=773

This is awsome.









Totally. What a great laugh!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hang in there, Sarah. It's still good work, even if it's not totally organized yet. I know you know!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Sarah, just remember when you are chasing two babes that are going in two different directions, you wanted the second one to come out...

















I know, I know.









It's actually okay that I'm still pregnant, because................

I HAVE A FULL TERM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The relief is palpable here, let me tell ya.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I HAVE A FULL TERM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The relief is palpable here, let me tell ya.





































:







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats Sarah and Jackson! Way to cook!

Ok, I am just gonna








Harper's latch stinks right now! She's cutting the last incisor on the top. She had a tough night last night, and now this morning I just nursed her down for her nap, and it really hurt. So when I look, I see a row of 3 tiny clear blisters along the tip of my nipple. I know they are friction, not milk blebs. Owwwww. I'll do saline, expressed EBM, and lansinoh, I guess. Any other bright ideas on how to fix the latch? I tried relatching her a few times, and it feels like we can't get a good one no matter what. I'm giving her Boiron's Camilia for the teething.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Lindsey, your before doesn't look too bad actually... What color is your garage door now? Marlow is adorable as always...

it's an off white color (it was a mistint...we're cheap) we are setting the house up for selling purposes so it's going generic.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Congrats Sarah and Jackson! Way to cook!

Ok, I am just gonna








Harper's latch stinks right now! She's cutting the last incisor on the top. She had a tough night last night, and now this morning I just nursed her down for her nap, and it really hurt. So when I look, I see a row of 3 tiny clear blisters along the tip of my nipple. I know they are friction, not milk blebs. Owwwww. I'll do saline, expressed EBM, and lansinoh, I guess. Any other bright ideas on how to fix the latch? I tried relatching her a few times, and it feels like we can't get a good one no matter what. I'm giving her Boiron's Camilia for the teething.


Maybe she will just figure it out (hopefully soon)? That's not exactly a helpful suggestion, I know, but I wonder if part of it is, as you mentioned earlier, her getting used to having teeth there at all.

Lindsay, I LOVE that turtle picture! It's so cute!

And you all are making me want a house


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh, and last night DH and I had another baby food argument. SS(10) was over at the time. I gave Philip a banana to play with and he was licking/eating(?) it and really enjoying it. AFTER taking several pictures DH starts going on about how we bought rice cereal and he would feed it to Philip. I said, why don't you try it first, then? He responded: I'm not going to eat that crap, it tastes like cardboard!
SS answered: OH! You won't eat it, but you want to feed it to Philip?








I totally won, AND I got SS on my side. It was funny.
Today DH is like "I liked our argument last night. Arguing is fun."
OMG, how will I live with this man long term? I'm going to die at 35!

On a less happy note, SS told me his mother (who bf him for 2 years, but only bf her second son for 6 wks, and is now SAH and bfing her 3rd son, who is a month old) sometimes *has* to use formula because she doesn't have anymore milk, i.e. "feels empty." It makes me sad, because she obviously got it right with SS. We don't have a relationship, so I don't think I can send her any info, though I'm tempted. I almost wonder if she doesn't *want* to bf him full-time. I hope that's not a horrible thing to say.
In response, DH said "doesn't have enough milk! she nursed you for 2 years!" and SS replied, jokingly, "maybe I took it all!"

Ok, off to work.

ETA: Please, I hope I am not offending anyone who feeds / fed their kids rice cereal! I don't mean to-- I just thought DH's lack of reasoning was funny.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?ID=773

This is awsome.









Oh, man, that had me laughing with him. Too cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I HAVE A FULL TERM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The relief is palpable here, let me tell ya.

Yeah!!!!







:





















:







Now... Just 7 more days...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Congrats Sarah and Jackson! Way to cook!

Ok, I am just gonna








Harper's latch stinks right now! She's cutting the last incisor on the top. She had a tough night last night, and now this morning I just nursed her down for her nap, and it really hurt. So when I look, I see a row of 3 tiny clear blisters along the tip of my nipple. I know they are friction, not milk blebs. Owwwww. I'll do saline, expressed EBM, and lansinoh, I guess. Any other bright ideas on how to fix the latch? I tried relatching her a few times, and it feels like we can't get a good one no matter what. I'm giving her Boiron's Camilia for the teething.

I got nothin' but just wanted to commiserate... J went through it and it corrected itself now but I don't think I did anything different (other than screaming ow a few times and taking him off...








Maybe Kerri has some good ideas...

So last night, I read what Heather wrote to Kerri about redirecting/honoring the impulse cause um, C just happened to decide he wanted to hit his brother in the head with an empty wrapping paper role. Um, at least it wasn't hard.... Anyway...I gave him his "bat" and set up his stuffed animals and he knocked them down and I reset them up... It was a fun game and he totally had a blast... Now, um, let's hope he doesn't decide to use this newly sharpened skills to better aim at his brother's head...







:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
it's an off white color (it was a mistint...we're cheap) we are setting the house up for selling purposes so it's going generic.

Yeah, good plan. If I were planning on moving I would stick to the most nuetral colors as well. Sometimes it is hard for someone moving in to invision their own space while they see how you have it set up for yours...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Jessica~ funny argument. And your ss doesn't sound bad at all...


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Lindsay, I LOVE that turtle picture! It's so cute!

And you all are making me want a house









thank you and houses are a pain in the butt too though...no one will come and fix your toilet for free like in a rental. You own all the flaws and mishaps. I really want a smaller house. We only use 2 bedrooms and the other 2 are just empty. It feels like such a waste.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
So. What do you do for anniversary celebrations when one of you won't be there? Hmmm...
I'm thinking about making this one night when DH is home and having a mini-celebration, but I don't know what to put with it. Maybe some wine?

Hey I am with you, girl! DH was away on business for our anniversary in November, and it was a 'milestone' one too - our 5th! I decided to have fun without him and celebrate with the kids (hey, they are the fruit of our marriage, so why not?!) We went to Chuck E. Cheese's and ate junk food and played for a while







Actually you reminded me, he promised me we'd plan a date and do a nice dinner for just the two of us (or at least drinks or coffee/dessert somewhere nice if I didn't think Andrew could stay with my folks for that long) when he got back - and we never did and here it is, February! But it was OK since he gave me a fabulous present before he left









Hey, speaking of it being February - I guess I will start a new thread since no one has yet? Will do that & come back and link to it in a moment!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Hmm. At 2-1/2, I'd say your best bet is to "honor the impulse"...that is, try to find a way to help her get the sensation of pushing over, but just not the babe. So, maybe let her push you over from sitting while on your bed, or set out some stuffed animals on the hardwood floor for her to push over or something - just redirect the undesirable into something acceptable...and try to make it as close to what she's wanting to do as possible (though you do have to keep babe safe too, which is why I'm suggesting you or stuffed animals). Of course, you'll have to remind her and redirect 7.2 billion times, but better to let her get it out in a good way than stifle it and have it crop up somewhere else. "Honoring the impulse" is one of my favorite GD tricks.
Sooo....anyone who is interested, PM me and we'll figure out setting up some sort of _something_ to further delve into GD.







!!

Heather, GREAT idea, you are brilliant!







: And you know I'm interested so I won't bother PMing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
ok photo time.

The house looks nice! And I love the turtle photo - that is so cool!! How did you do that? Was there a special technique to get that "motion" effect?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Kessa, I vote for garlic and goat cheese mashed potatoes to go with your dinner. mMMMMM food. Haricot verts are skinnier or something, right? But I notice no real taste difference.

Speaking of goat, I'm going to try goat's milk yogurt tomorrow (have had it before so I know I like it, but want to see if Harper reacts). The elimination diet seems to indicate that she does not do well with peanuts. Oy. It was sort of hard to tell if the diet helped her mood because at the end of the two weeks, we had teething horror. The side teeth have now cut, btw, so she has 4 in a row on top. Nursing hurts! She's not biting, but it's like she doesn't know how to hold her mouth yet. I seem to remember this with the bottom teeth and that it got better. But now I'm back to eating mostly normally, no dairy, just really easy on the soy, and skipping the nuts for now.

Amy, we have to stage our place in a few months, and I am dreading it! Nice tour. I like that light fixture over the dining room table a lot.

I agree with you guys - some time of elegant potato accompaniment would go perfectly - and a nice red wine, something really deep and complex like a nice Cabernet. You know what goes well with goat cheese potatoes - it's expensive but amazing - drizzle some white truffle oil over them before serving, it's AMAZING!









And yeah, getting ready to sell our house was nuts - we had all our crap stashed everywhere, our attic, our neighbors' houses, our friends' basements, our cars (!)







:

I am still struggling to make myself declutter and get rid of stuff I don't really need anymore. Anyone have any great advice for me?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







I know, I know.









It's actually okay that I'm still pregnant, because................
I HAVE A FULL TERM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The relief is palpable here, let me tell ya.

Awesome, Sarah!! So happy for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Ok, I am just gonna








Harper's latch stinks right now! She's cutting the last incisor on the top. She had a tough night last night, and now this morning I just nursed her down for her nap, and it really hurt. So when I look, I see a row of 3 tiny clear blisters along the tip of my nipple. I know they are friction, not milk blebs. Owwwww. I'll do saline, expressed EBM, and lansinoh, I guess. Any other bright ideas on how to fix the latch? I tried relatching her a few times, and it feels like we can't get a good one no matter what. I'm giving her Boiron's Camilia for the teething.

Sorry about the nursing pain! No real tricks I can think of except letting her teethe on something cold prior to nursing to numb a bit, and then just get her on as deeply as possible and hold her in tight to keep her from slipping back on your nipple. What about trying other positions, or have you done that already? Sometimes nursing lying down or some other hold can help if it takes the pressure off the part of their gums that is hurting.

I wouldn't do saline on your nips though - it's not recommended anymore, just expressed milk or Lansinoh should be good - I feel your pain though, Andrew has been biting a lot of and it's NOT fun







Hope it improves soon!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
And you all are making me want a house









You'll get there eventually! I know how you feel though - we rented for years before buying our first house - we had 2 kids in a VERY small apartment. The only thing that made it possible for us was that we moved from D.C. to PA - I'm sure if we were still in Washington we'd still be renting! I still miss a lot about D.C., but PA is certainly a lot more affordable.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlow's mom* 
thank you and houses are a pain in the butt too though...no one will come and fix your toilet for free like in a rental. You own all the flaws and mishaps. I really want a smaller house. We only use 2 bedrooms and the other 2 are just empty. It feels like such a waste.

Now THAT is a good point! Renting was so convenient, and no "hidden" costs - what you pay is what you pay each month. Not like now when the concrete driveway cracks or the dishwasher leaks or the grass dies and you're like, oh crap, now how do we buy groceries this month?









OK *really* off to start new thread now...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

New Thread for February

See you there!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
The house looks nice! And I love the turtle photo - that is so cool!! How did you do that? Was there a special technique to get that "motion" effect?

She is actually moving and I have long shutter speed so I just 'panned' (moved the camera) while pointed at her....but yes...I did add a little bit extra motion blur from photoshop to the background....just don't tell my professor!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 







I know, I know.









It's actually okay that I'm still pregnant, because................

I HAVE A FULL TERM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The relief is palpable here, let me tell ya.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
http://www.killsometime.com/Video/video.asp?ID=773

This is awsome.









Woohoo!!! Way to cook a baby!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Congrats Sarah and Jackson! Way to cook!

Ok, I am just gonna








Harper's latch stinks right now! She's cutting the last incisor on the top. She had a tough night last night, and now this morning I just nursed her down for her nap, and it really hurt. So when I look, I see a row of 3 tiny clear blisters along the tip of my nipple. I know they are friction, not milk blebs. Owwwww. I'll do saline, expressed EBM, and lansinoh, I guess. Any other bright ideas on how to fix the latch? I tried relatching her a few times, and it feels like we can't get a good one no matter what. I'm giving her Boiron's Camilia for the teething.

Amen sistah. I am feeling you. thankfully i don't have the blisters but, ouch. the latch sux. I hear they get better after the tooth pops through.








Have you tried bourbon? for you? bring me some will ya?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
New Thread for February

See you there!









On my way!


----------

